# Moving to Ofena



## maisie21

Hi
My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


----------



## Gill & Guy

Hi Maisie 

We have paid a deposit for a house in Ofena through HAI and will be visiting in three weeks time, staying in a hotel by the sea. As you have used them yourselves did they take you through the process happily. We have just found out our very small house in the old town doesnt have a "title deed"!


----------



## maisie21

Hi 
Yes we bought our house through HAI and the girls themselves were very good but please be careful with the agents that they sometimes use as they are not all trustworthy as we have found out to our cost.
They have a ' Girl Friday' who is very good and we are now dealing primarily with her. I can always provide you with more info via email if you would like.
We will be going back again 29th July for 2 weeks.Our house is at the far end of the village overlooking the valley.


----------



## Barry

Hello All
We have a house in Carrufo, just above Ofena. In fact my grandmother was born in Ofena. The local club has just bought a bar in Ofena and are planning on operating it as a club. I got a message saying it will be 10 euro to become a member and they hope to get it set up with internet access as well as a meeting place for younger people. 
There are a number of english speaking Italians as well as Canadians in Carrufo if you need someone to talk to about the local builders etc.

Barry


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry and all,
Just back from Italy and France where I spent more than a month working on the house with the trade people.
Had visited pretty much everywhere in Abruzzo. Your 3rd cousin has shown me your house Barry. Nice place! Love Ofena and carufo areas. However they are too much in the hills and mountains for me. Need to be closer to the coast. Still looking yet!
Cheers!


----------



## Barry

Hi Yvonne
Sounds like you had a good time. Gianni did say you didn't see anything you liked. I was born and raised here in Calgary so the country around Carrufo feels just like home. If you want something closer to the sea and warmer just go over the mountain from Carrufo. It's only 5 Km from Carrufo but the climate is completely different. They get more rain and they actually have soil so there are a lot of small farms.

Barry


----------



## TAO

Hi Barry,
Looks like Ofena will have a lot of anglophones there. Everyone seems to have their heart set in that cute part of Abruzzo. It's kind of fun!
I love Abruzzo and still am looking in that province. Maybe a small vineyard!??Will see...!
In small villages, you were right, it's better to use propane tank. It's convenient and cheap. That is what i use in my farm in France. On the other hand, personally, I think it is important to have a spa -like modern bathroom!
I probably will be back in Abruzzo at the end of September to look around a bit more. 
Cheers!


----------



## Barry

Yvonne,
You sound like my wife. She wants to turn one of the spare rooms into a huge bathroom with the whole works. I'am quite happy with the tiny shower and half a tub we have now! The only advantage would be to move the washing machine from the kitchen to the bathroom and get it out of the way.
I forgot to ask when you go to France do you fly direct to Paris? Wondering what Charles DeGaule airport is like. We have been going through Gatwick the last couple of years but it is a very unpleasant place so were thinking maybe Frankfurt or Paris.

Barry


----------



## TAO

You can go directly from Calgary to Rome via Heathrow or charles de Gaulle but it's expensive. I usually fly Calgary - Heathrow - Toulouse or Calgary- C.D.Gaulle - toulouse where my village is near.
It was my first trip to Abruzzo and I wanted to drive everywhere so I flew to Frankfurt with Air Canada, bought a cheap ticket from Ryanair to Pescara then rented a car and drove in Abruzzo, down to Rome, along the coast mediterraneen up to Genoa, returned the car there (they don't allow you to return a rented car in another country unless you pay a really high fee). I then took the train to Nice, rented another car and drove all the French riviera up to Toulouse then to my village which is an hour west of Toulouse.
When flying with Easyjet or Ryanair you always have to go to secondary airports(ie. Gatwick, Orly in Paris, Frankfurt Hann in Frankfurt) so you have to change airport, sometimes sleep overnight in hotel if your flight is not on the same day. At the end I don't know if it is cheaper! and they limit you to one suitcase only under 17kg and one carry-on. 
If you fly Calgary/France, you will land in Charles de Gaulle, you have to transfer to Orly to fly to Rome on Easyjet. But if you want a couple days to enjoy Paris before going to Rome then that's the way to go.
Hope this will help.
Yvonne


----------



## Barry

Thanks Yvonne,
Sounds like you have found the same problem we have. The local flights in Europe do not fly out of the major transatlantic airports. We flew to Gatwick once then took Ryan Air to Pescara but British customs held us up so we missed the bus and had to take a taxis to Stanstead. The ride was 125 pounds and our air fare was 100 pounds!
We have settled on Canadian Affair to Gatwick then Easy Jet to Rome. It isn't the best as we get into Gatwick at 7 AM and the morning flight to Rome leaves at 8 which means we always miss it. We have to wait around for 8 hours and catch the aftrenoon flight. We only have small carryons now as everything we need is in the house in Carrufo so baggage is no problem.
Easy Jet seems more pleasant than Ryan Air as well. Checkin is no problem and they page us on our cell phones when the plane is ready to board so we have taken the time to explore a bit.
Barry


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


Hi there,
My husband and I plan on moving permanently to Italy. We are going to Calabria for the first time July 1 until the 27th. We have been to Italy a few times and thought Abruzzo would be the place to search for a home, however, I think we will see the beauty of Calabria first and then decide.
We are from America. Where are you from? Is Ofena in the mainland? I also was taken around by The House Around Italy last year and was pleased.
It is so exciting. It was interesting that you mentioned builders. Up to this point I was thinkiing that we would most likely buy a used small home and then another person stated that she is having a 4 bedroom hme built for the same cost as an apartment in one of these complexes. So, then I was thinking that maybe I should get the names of some honest, reliable builders to research cost. Would you know of any?
Will you be in Italy in July? 
I am of Italian heritage and speak Italian, although, it is not great Italian. I earned Italian before speaking English and I love my roots and the country. I feel so at home there. It will be difficult leaving my 25 year old daughter, but I think it will be fine.
Would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

Hi Mary Ann
We are a British couple.
Ofena is a small village in Abruzzo, nestled in a valley. It is known locally as the 'oven of Abruzzo' as it is south facing and gets quite hot in the summer.The temperature at the moment is in the mid 30's.
We are going to Ofena again 29th July for two weeks to work on the house.It is apparently fiesta time in Ofena at the beginning of August as well.
We have been relying on HAI's 'girl friday' Francesca Palmy to liaise with a good builder for us as the agents that we dealt with originally have really let us down and the renovation work that they 'supposedly' monitored was of a very poor quality.So now we are dealing with Francesca who is a lovely girl.I can always give you her contact details if you wish.
Our house is very old with vaulted ceilings and we also have a 600sq. metre garden that has grape vines,olive trees, walnut, apple, pomegranite and artichokes growing in it.
I understand how you feel about leaving your daughter, i feel the same way about leaving my children but they are encouraging us to move.
We have just started taking classes in Italian, as my language skills at the moment are very limited.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Mary Ann
> We are a British couple.
> Ofena is a small village in Abruzzo, nestled in a valley. It is known locally as the 'oven of Abruzzo' as it is south facing and gets quite hot in the summer.The temperature at the moment is in the mid 30's.
> We are going to Ofena again 29th July for two weeks to work on the house.It is apparently fiesta time in Ofena at the beginning of August as well.
> We have been relying on HAI's 'girl friday' Francesca Palmy to liaise with a good builder for us as the agents that we dealt with originally have really let us down and the renovation work that they 'supposedly' monitored was of a very poor quality.So now we are dealing with Francesca who is a lovely girl.I can always give you her contact details if you wish.
> Our house is very old with vaulted ceilings and we also have a 600sq. metre garden that has grape vines,olive trees, walnut, apple, pomegranite and artichokes growing in it.
> I understand how you feel about leaving your daughter, i feel the same way about leaving my children but they are encouraging us to move.
> We have just started taking classes in Italian, as my language skills at the moment are very limited.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> Judy.


Hi, Judy,
Thank you so much for replying. It was nice reading your email. I have heard this type of situation several times whereby people are let down by builders. I just am not sure which way is best. Judy, is it best, you think, to hiere a builder who has been recommended to you through a realtor? Do you think that increases the chances for a smooth operation? When we were in Abruzzo last year, I remember writing down the name of constructin companies as we drove by for the future.

I think you said you are not far from the ocean? We wee searching in Abruzzo for a low level area near the sea. The realtor brought us to great heights beautiful, but too much for us, for I need this to be a place I can easily drive down when i am older, in my 70's. lol I am 58, my hubby, 61. Got to think of the future, right?

Ofena sounds nice and I plan on looking it up on the map. How about we keep in contact? I would love to know how things are progressing for you, Judy. Pretty exciting, huh? Now, so you hired someone to restore the building? When will it be finished and then, did you say, you will move there for good in 2 years? (I may be thinking of someone else.)

Take care, be well,
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

Hi MaryAnn,
Where was your family from in Italy originally? That is how we ended up buying in Carrufo. We went for the first time in 2005 to visit the villages where my grandparents were born and ended up buying a house the next year as it turns out I am related one way or another to just about everyone in Carrufo and Ofena.
Having a house built is certainly a good option. We have been told it is about the same cost as doing a complete renovation of a "ruin". The prices we were told is 800-1500 euro/sq.meter.
Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> Where was your family from in Italy originally? That is how we ended up buying in Carrufo. We went for the first time in 2005 to visit the villages where my grandparents were born and ended up buying a house the next year as it turns out I am related one way or another to just about everyone in Carrufo and Ofena.
> Having a house built is certainly a good option. We have been told it is about the same cost as doing a complete renovation of a "ruin". The prices we were told is 800-1500 euro/sq.meter.
> 
> 
> Barry


Hello, Barry,
My, my, that is wonderful--moving to where your family was. Your situation parallels mine in that your grandparents lived there and now you and your wife are moving there.

My maternal and paternal grandparents were all from Giarre, Sicily. My grandfather was born in Piedmonte Aetna area of Catania, where Giarre is.
We went to Sicily in 2003 and were near Giarre, but unfortunately since it was a tour, we did not have the time to go to Giarre. I saw it in the distance from a lovely lounge where we danced one night, in lovely Taormina. The bartender pointed out the window to the sea and it was maybe a 20 minute ride. The bus situation prevented us going there.
I spoke Italian before I learned any English as a baby and was raised in a close-knit Italian family. My grandparents lived upstairs and my uncle and his Italian bride who spoke no English lived on the top floor. Having been the only child, close to my parents and losing them in Oct. 2005 and Mar. 2006, well, I just miss the Italian culture. I feel more at home there than here,honestly. As I said to Judy, the toughest part is leaving my daughter, who is 25, in medical school.
I hope that we continue to be in touch because we intend to save money and try to travel around a bit when we move there. When are you moving there? Wouldn't it be wonderful to meet?
That is terrific to find your family. I am 58 and I jsut can't picture relatives being alive. I wonder now... I have a common last name-mom's maiden is Pennisi and Dad's is Puglisi.
Write again-I am now calling a moving company to price what is worth bringing (car, furniture...)Would appreciate input.

The best,
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,
Speaking Italian certainly gives you an advantage. Some of the non english speakers in our village are giving me a bad time because I can't speak it!
I don't know if it is worth it trying to ship furniture to Italy. Prices seem to be the same as here so we are just buying what we need there and we can't own a car because we don't have residency status. We've been renting whenever we go over but this fall I think we will try the bus service. My wife complains that with a car I make her travel everyday and she wants to just stay in the village and relax.
I don't know if I can talk her in to a permanent move. We also have a daughter and even more of a problem a new grand daughter. Currently we've been spending 2 months a year but hope to get that up to 6 months in the near future. The Canadians living in the village say it is pretty boring during the winter so for now we will travel back and forth.

Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> Speaking Italian certainly gives you an advantage. Some of the non english speakers in our village are giving me a bad time because I can't speak it!
> I don't know if it is worth it trying to ship furniture to Italy. Prices seem to be the same as here so we are just buying what we need there and we can't own a car because we don't have residency status. We've been renting whenever we go over but this fall I think we will try the bus service. My wife complains that with a car I make her travel everyday and she wants to just stay in the village and relax.
> I don't know if I can talk her in to a permanent move. We also have a daughter and even more of a problem a new grand daughter. Currently we've been spending 2 months a year but hope to get that up to 6 months in the near future. The Canadians living in the village say it is pretty boring during the winter so for now we will travel back and forth.
> 
> Hi, Barry,
> I learn a lot just by reading in between the lines. I must have misundersood your wife, for I thought that you and she were moving there permanently and that it was what you were doing the renovating for. I see, the decision, the large, very large decision, is still in the making. Yeah, well, we'll see how Miss MaryAnn does when push comes to shove, but honestly, Barry, I jsut feel the need to. I feel that at my age, I want to have a new beginning, something exciting, a place which I began at and will end with. I just love hearing the Italians speak, answering; I seem to change into another person, I guess, the actual me. Do not get me wrong, I am happy here, but it is just my daughter here giving us the roots. Everyone says she can call, email, im, and even maybe visit. Costs a lot to come back to the US, and my husband already informed me that it may not even be once a year.  I feel we will end up doing this. You are lucky to not be that far.
> So, listen, I never knew you had to be a resident to own a car. But Iguess when I move there, I would apply for residency, correct? Because, I believe you can only stay there, what is it , 90 days on that permit? Am I correct?
> Then you need to apply for the residency, I think.
> Say hello to Judy for me.
> MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,
I think you are confusing me with Judy who lives in England. I and my wife live in Calgary, Canada so we are even further from Italy than you are. Our house is in Carrufo which used to be part of Ofena up until the 1950's when it was transferred to Villa Santa Lucia. It's a 20 minute walk down the mountain for me to go to the bar in Ofena. Actually we are lucky in that there are a lot of cheap flights to England and then with Easyjet it is an inexpensive 2 hours further to Rome. Calgary-Rome return is usually less than $1000 each.
Have you checked to see if you are eligible for Italian citizenship? If you had your dual citizenship you are home free! As long as your parents hadn't become American citizens before you were born then I think you are already an Italian citizen. Otherwise you have to apply for residency.
We've been going for 3 years now and there are a number of Canadians and Americans living in our village and they all say winter drags for them. Maybe you should try renting for a few months to get the "feel" of living there before fully commiting. There are other problems for us old folks, such as health insurance. We usually buy it for 30 or 60 days and it's not to bad but I haven't checked into the cost for full time coverage.
We certainly enjoy the lifestyle in Italy and wether we move to Italy full time or just spend a number of months there each year we have no intention of giving up our house there.
Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> I think you are confusing me with Judy who lives in England. I and my wife live in Calgary, Canada so we are even further from Italy than you are. Our house is in Carrufo which used to be part of Ofena up until the 1950's when it was transferred to Villa Santa Lucia. It's a 20 minute walk down the mountain for me to go to the bar in Ofena. Actually we are lucky in that there are a lot of cheap flights to England and then with Easyjet it is an inexpensive 2 hours further to Rome. Calgary-Rome return is usually less than $1000 each.
> Have you checked to see if you are eligible for Italian citizenship? If you had your dual citizenship you are home free! As long as your parents hadn't become American citizens before you were born then I think you are already an Italian citizen. Otherwise you have to apply for residency.
> We've been going for 3 years now and there are a number of Canadians and Americans living in our village and they all say winter drags for them. Maybe you should try renting for a few months to get the "feel" of living there before fully commiting. There are other problems for us old folks, such as health insurance. We usually buy it for 30 or 60 days and it's not to bad but I haven't checked into the cost for full time coverage.
> We certainly enjoy the lifestyle in Italy and wether we move to Italy full time or just spend a number of months there each year we have no intention of giving up our house there.
> Barry


Hi, Barry,
I apologize; yes, I was pairing you up with Judy! Sorry; your message on the forum came right after I had written her and the situation seemed similar, so all along I had assumed that you were her husband. lol
Yes, you mentioned the people say winter drags for them. Why is that? We are not skiiers here in America, but if my husband weren't such a do it yourselfer, we would spend more time getting together with friends in the colder weather. Is it because the Canadians are not finding the towns have things to do?
See, we want to be in the warmer weather and I guess Abruzzo, well, does it get that much snow? That is why I am hoping warm Calabria works out. It is the warmest part, except for Sicily. I guess that is a good question for me to ask people down there in specific towns; how is life in the cold weather when there are less tourists. some seaside towns I heard are like ghost towns,so that is why I am seeking a nice village close to the sea,but a village where Italians live.
My parents were not born in Italy; my grandparents were. My mom was born in 1916 here, but my grandfather did not become a US citizen until 1938. I believe that means I can apply and be eligible for citizenship. So, are you saying, Barry, that I need not become a resident? I don't think it gives me citizenship immediately and that I have to apply for residency.

I am glad that you will never give up your Italian haven.
Keep in touch; it is great chatting.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

Maryann,
Sounds like you are eligible for dual citizenship! It takes a bit of work and time so you should get started on it as soon as possible. Carrufo had 2 feet of snow around christmas. It melted right away but it was still cool. Even on the beaches outside of the tourist season it can be very quiet. We went in May once and stayed in Silvi Marina on the beach and we were the only ones in the hotel!
Our villages are fading away. There are no young people and most of the residents are in their 70's and 80's. Only in July and August the population doubles with young families. If you find a good size town, ie 5000 to 10000 people it would probably be livelier in the winter. Watch to see if the population is to old or if there are a number of younger people around. You might check out villages or towns around a larger center such as Pescara. The advantages of Pescara is it's right on the sea plus it has the airport with direct flights to New York and Toronto during the summer as well as Ryan Air to London and Frankfurt all year round.
Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Maryann,
> Sounds like you are eligible for dual citizenship! It takes a bit of work and time so you should get started on it as soon as possible. Carrufo had 2 feet of snow around christmas. It melted right away but it was still cool. Even on the beaches outside of the tourist season it can be very quiet. We went in May once and stayed in Silvi Marina on the beach and we were the only ones in the hotel!
> Our villages are fading away. There are no young people and most of the residents are in their 70's and 80's. Only in July and August the population doubles with young families. If you find a good size town, ie 5000 to 10000 people it would probably be livelier in the winter. Watch to see if the population is to old or if there are a number of younger people around. You might check out villages or towns around a larger center such as Pescara. The advantages of Pescara is it's right on the sea plus it has the airport with direct flights to New York and Toronto during the summer as well as Ryan Air to London and Frankfurt all year round.
> Barry


Dear Barry,
I think I am going to print out your email because it is just filled with lots of good tips. Other people living and going on vacation to Calabria have not had the chance to tell me things like this because they go during the vacation season and many many buy the modern new built apartments in complexes; we call them townhouses or condominiums here in the states. I have read from some that the resorts get empty in the winter. I definitely will keep that in mind to seek out 5000 - 10000 population.It makes sense. I really do not want mydaily life to be always around oler people. We need a place where people are friendly, lively, a little younger. We are a youngish 58 and 61. lol At least, we try! 

We had been to Pescara. It had all you would need, although it is not the type of city I want to live in. I want more of a town with les moern buildings, but I also do not want to live in a place where there are all ruins and gray peeling plaster on all buildings. I loved Silva Marina. Passed through it. Citta Angelo was also sweet. We went through many many towns and I took careful notes and rated them. lol

I have all documents I need and have had them for over a year or so. When my mom and died died recently, she had them all in the home. I have my grandparents' original birth certificate, marriage cert, citizenship document, my mom's original birth cert, etc. I was planning to pursue it with my non helpful NYC Consulate and even had a DEcember appointment for last December. But having the appointment does not mean they work on it or take your papers. They simply tell you if ou have the right papers. You have to get apostilles on any document from the US. When I visited Abruzzo last summer, I specifically found the right office and asked the individual if it is easier for me to get Italian citizenship after moving here and living here or by doing it now in my home country, USA. He quickly said it is easier to do it in Italy. My husband was born in France, a war baby, his mother being a French woman, Dad born in US. He is a French citizen, so I guess it makes him a EU national. I am not sure exactly what that gives him the right to.
Would you possibly know, Barry, for I find you very informed? 

So, I canceled that December appointment and decided to just bring all my paperwork there when we move and do it there.

I think this trip will help me decide if I should rent there and stay. I don't know, as you get older, things do start seeming like projects. In the last year, I have seen death come early to a number of people. My best friend has had 2 brain biopsies, is 54, protein deposits on the brain blood vessels, and is very unaware of things and does not have her mental capabilities and has decreased in her cognitive abilities greatly; it is an aging process that occurs in the 70's, and is similar to Alzheimer's. So, down deep I probably know I should give it a try and rent a while, but honestly, Barry, it seems like such a project because now it would be a 2 step project to live there for good. Rent there, but then what do I do with my home here? Sell it, keep it empty? Then, if we like it there after being there say 6 mos., then what , more trips back here to sell the house, but then we would have had to look around there for a home to buy, and what order would one logically do anything? It is something to decide, though, because renting is sensible. I would not want to sell all and then hate it over there.

I am going to price out flying to England first then to Rome. I did that last year and it was more money. We paid a high airfare. It was $3300 rt for the 2 of us.

Wow, I went on and on, didn't I? Hope you do not mind. Please do not feel pressured that you must write back, but it is a terrific thing. Barry, thanks for listening Barr, how do you pm someone here? Like everyone is seeing what I write.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,

That's a terrible price to fly to Europe. I had a quick look at Zoom Airlines and you can fly JFK to Gatwick for $750 return. Gatwick to Rome usually runs less than $ 200 return. We did Calgary to Rome last fall for $800 each return.

Pescara isn't the nicest city in Italy but there are a lot of beautiful towns around it. Chieti sits on a hill with bus service into Pescara and has an amazing museum as well as more bars and restaurants than you can count.
Property is more expensive by the ocean but there is a greater variety as well.

Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> 
> That's a terrible price to fly to Europe. I had a quick look at Zoom Airlines and you can fly JFK to Gatwick for $750 return. Gatwick to Rome usually runs less than $ 200 return. We did Calgary to Rome last fall for $800 each return.
> 
> Pescara isn't the nicest city in Italy but there are a lot of beautiful towns around it. Chieti sits on a hill with bus service into Pescara and has an amazing museum as well as more bars and restaurants than you can count.
> Property is more expensive by the ocean but there is a greater variety as well.
> 
> Barry


Yes, we had been to Chieti and it was very nice. I went back a second time to see it. yes, Pescara had lovely towns around it. We also bathed at Francavilla a Mare. Terrific. I think that place must get very quiet in the winter.
I will check out these airfares. When you say "return", Barry, do you mean round trip? so, if I flew to Rome, then I would have to take another flight to Calabria, right? We are flying into Lamezia Terme, on the west coast. That price might not be too bad, though, from Rome to there. Thank you for checking that out for me, Barry. You're a good guy! 
We leave July 11, return 27th, in case during that time you do not hear from me.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,

Those are round trip fairs going through Gatwick. You would have to check EasyJet and others to see where else in Italy they fly. We have always rented a car and driven to Carrufo. Hour and a half from Rome. I would guess you could drive to Calabria in a couple of hours or take the bus. The Italian bus service seems to be very fast and efficient and goes just about everywhere.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> 
> Those are round trip fairs going through Gatwick. You would have to check EasyJet and others to see where else in Italy they fly. We have always rented a car and driven to Carrufo. Hour and a half from Rome. I would guess you could drive to Calabria in a couple of hours or take the bus. The Italian bus service seems to be very fast and efficient and goes just about everywhere.


Thanks, Barry. If I can help you with any information, please let me know.
Is there anything I can look into for you or call while I am in the Italian haven?
Please let me know.
MaryANn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn
just have a good time and don't pressure youself into buying something.
Barry


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Dear Barry,
> I think I am going to print out your email because it is just filled with lots of good tips. Other people living and going on vacation to Calabria have not had the chance to tell me things like this because they go during the vacation season and many many buy the modern new built apartments in complexes; we call them townhouses or condominiums here in the states. I have read from some that the resorts get empty in the winter. I definitely will keep that in mind to seek out 5000 - 10000 population.It makes sense. I really do not want mydaily life to be always around oler people. We need a place where people are friendly, lively, a little younger. We are a youngish 58 and 61. lol At least, we try!
> 
> We had been to Pescara. It had all you would need, although it is not the type of city I want to live in. I want more of a town with les moern buildings, but I also do not want to live in a place where there are all ruins and gray peeling plaster on all buildings. I loved Silva Marina. Passed through it. Citta Angelo was also sweet. We went through many many towns and I took careful notes and rated them. lol
> 
> I have all documents I need and have had them for over a year or so. When my mom and died died recently, she had them all in the home. I have my grandparents' original birth certificate, marriage cert, citizenship document, my mom's original birth cert, etc. I was planning to pursue it with my non helpful NYC Consulate and even had a DEcember appointment for last December. But having the appointment does not mean they work on it or take your papers. They simply tell you if ou have the right papers. You have to get apostilles on any document from the US. When I visited Abruzzo last summer, I specifically found the right office and asked the individual if it is easier for me to get Italian citizenship after moving here and living here or by doing it now in my home country, USA. He quickly said it is easier to do it in Italy. My husband was born in France, a war baby, his mother being a French woman, Dad born in US. He is a French citizen, so I guess it makes him a EU national. I am not sure exactly what that gives him the right to.
> Would you possibly know, Barry, for I find you very informed?
> 
> So, I canceled that December appointment and decided to just bring all my paperwork there when we move and do it there.
> 
> I think this trip will help me decide if I should rent there and stay. I don't know, as you get older, things do start seeming like projects. In the last year, I have seen death come early to a number of people. My best friend has had 2 brain biopsies, is 54, protein deposits on the brain blood vessels, and is very unaware of things and does not have her mental capabilities and has decreased in her cognitive abilities greatly; it is an aging process that occurs in the 70's, and is similar to Alzheimer's. So, down deep I probably know I should give it a try and rent a while, but honestly, Barry, it seems like such a project because now it would be a 2 step project to live there for good. Rent there, but then what do I do with my home here? Sell it, keep it empty? Then, if we like it there after being there say 6 mos., then what , more trips back here to sell the house, but then we would have had to look around there for a home to buy, and what order would one logically do anything? It is something to decide, though, because renting is sensible. I would not want to sell all and then hate it over there.
> 
> I am going to price out flying to England first then to Rome. I did that last year and it was more money. We paid a high airfare. It was $3300 rt for the 2 of us.
> 
> Wow, I went on and on, didn't I? Hope you do not mind. Please do not feel pressured that you must write back, but it is a terrific thing. Barry, thanks for listening Barr, how do you pm someone here? Like everyone is seeing what I write.
> MaryAnn


Good morning, Barry,
My husband and I are researchers and smart shoppers and I thought since we were going to Italy, we should just talk to a good builder and price out what a 2 bedroom home would cost. Would you happen to know of any names of builders who have been thorough and honest?
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,
Sorry I don't know any builders. You would probably have to pick your spot first then since you can get by in Italian, talk to the locals. In the smaller centers you can probably talk to the mayor to get advice. They are desperate for development in the south and everyone seems anxious to please.
Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> Sorry I don't know any builders. You would probably have to pick your spot first then since you can get by in Italian, talk to the locals. In the smaller centers you can probably talk to the mayor to get advice. They are desperate for development in the south and everyone seems anxious to please.
> Barry


Barry, thank you once again. Have a great day.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

Hi Mary Ann
Thanks for getting back to me.
We have had our new builder recommended to us by the House around Italy 'girl friday'. She is a lovely girl and very concientious.I will be able to supply the builders full name as soon as we return from our next trip.
Ofena is about 40 mins from Pescara, it is a very quiet village with approx 250 families living there(so not very big).I understand your concerns about being able to get about when you are older, I am 54 and my husband is 58, but we feel that we will be able to cope living in Ofena and as we both drive(although I do most of it when we are there) there should not be too much of a problem.At the moment we rent a car for our visits but as soon as we move we will take up residency and buy one.
We have found the weather very mild throughout the year, it has been in the 20's in February so we are looking forward to the move which will take place in 2010.
we are also planning to ship our furniture to Italy although we are also buying new as we renovate various rooms at the house as we also have a large barn that will eventually be converted to accomodate any visitors.
I would certainly like to keep in touch to exchange views and ideas.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Poor Ofena..


----------



## Elisa

Maryann,
if you would like to be by the sea try places like 
Atri, Silvi Marina, Roseto degli Abruzzi.

On the other side there is Fossacesia, Vasto, Ortona,,all by the sea!!

Francavilla al Mare is very beautiful (my mom was born there) but it has become very expensive to buy. If you need any other information please let me know.


----------



## Gill & Guy

*Parking in Ofena*

Dear All 

Hello All, I have subscribed to this particular thread about Ofena and have been happily reading your messages for a couple of months. We finalised the sale of our little house in Ofena 2 weeks ago, it is really nice to listen to other people talking about the town and hopefully we will get to meet you over the years, probably in the little bar/restaurant at some point. We are an English couple but really nice to know there are Canadians in the town along with a great mix of other nationalities. 

Does anyone have any ideas about parking in Ofena? It seems quite a challenge? 

Best wishes.


----------



## Elisa

Gill & Guy said:


> Dear All
> 
> Hello All, I have subscribed to this particular thread about Ofena and have been happily reading your messages for a couple of months. We finalised the sale of our little house in Ofena 2 weeks ago, it is really nice to listen to other people talking about the town and hopefully we will get to meet you over the years, probably in the little bar/restaurant at some point. We are an English couple but really nice to know there are Canadians in the town along with a great mix of other nationalities.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about parking in Ofena? It seems quite a challenge?
> 
> Best wishes.



What street did you buy on? The problem with these small towns is that at one time very few people had the need of a car..the donkey was the transportation of the day, as it was for my nonno and my bis-nonnis!!


----------



## dario

maryann said:


> Hi, Judy,
> Thank you so much for replying. It was nice reading your email. I have heard this type of situation several times whereby people are let down by builders. I just am not sure which way is best. Judy, is it best, you think, to hiere a builder who has been recommended to you through a realtor? Do you think that increases the chances for a smooth operation? When we were in Abruzzo last year, I remember writing down the name of constructin companies as we drove by for the future.
> 
> I think you said you are not far from the ocean? We wee searching in Abruzzo for a low level area near the sea. The realtor brought us to great heights beautiful, but too much for us, for I need this to be a place I can easily drive down when i am older, in my 70's. lol I am 58, my hubby, 61. Got to think of the future, right?
> 
> Ofena sounds nice and I plan on looking it up on the map. How about we keep in contact? I would love to know how things are progressing for you, Judy. Pretty exciting, huh? Now, so you hired someone to restore the building? When will it be finished and then, did you say, you will move there for good in 2 years? (I may be thinking of someone else.)
> 
> Take care, be well,
> MaryAnn



May I but in.

If you are looking near the sea may I suggest the area just north of Pescara, around Roseto degli Abruzzi or Pineto, in that area.
If you want something near the sea I know that there is an english agent there which can be found on the net called: secondhomesitaly.com else get in touch I can suggest a few agents around the area that I often work with and who are quite reliable - contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## maisie21

Hi Elisa
We are also an English couple.
Our house is on the Via Delle AIE at the far end of the village.
We do not have car parking facilities but when we visit we tend to leave the car at the top of the incline that leads to our house.We will consider looking for permanent parking as soon as we move to Ofena.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Gill and Guy.
You may have read my comments to Elisa about the parking.
Where in Ofena are you situated?
A lot of the residents tend to park outside their houses which makes it great fun driving up to the main square(my husband has not tried that yet).It was quite daunting the first time that I tried it, especially when I met a delivery lorry going in the opposite direction, but I am okay with it now.
We will be in Ofena again 29th July for two weeks, when is your next visit?
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

The square is called San Rocco.. If you start at Via Roma you go through San Rocco and then down to Via XX Settembre,,,
it's lots of fun to drive down those streets!! 

The trick is to buy a small car 

In that area of Via Delle AIE you have the traffic from the restaurant, 
the traffic from the people that hang around San Rocco so parking is limited.


----------



## Barry

*Where in Ofena*

Where does everyone live? Has anyone found a map of Ofena?
Picture is Ofena from Parco Urbano in Carrufo.

Barry


----------



## Elisa

Ofena, Italy Map | Atlas-style Relief Map | Abruzzo


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
The only map that we have found of Ofena has been via Google Earth but that does not give a clear representation of the streets of Ofena.
Our house is on Via Delle AIE which is at the far end of the village overlooking the valley,it is very quiet and surrounded by olive groves.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Elisa
Via Delle AIE is at the far end of the village, off Via Aldo Moro.
We get very little traffic as there are only a few houses there and some of those are empty.
Judy


----------



## Barry

Last time I was in the town office they showed me a blue print plan of the town with the street names and house numbers. They said it was the only copy they had. It is in a cabinet just in front of the doors on the second floor as you come up the stairs. I didn't think of it at the time but should have taken a digital picture of it! Anyone going to the town office in the next little while?

Barry


----------



## Elisa

If you go to the Municipio (city hall) I am sure they have a map there.

OFENA GALLERY


----------



## Elisa

maisie21 said:


> Hi Elisa
> Via Delle AIE is at the far end of the village, off Via Aldo Moro.
> We get very little traffic as there are only a few houses there and some of those are empty.
> Judy


Are you not close to San Rocco (the town square)?..my family had a small piece of land on Via Delle AIE..i remember going there when I was little with my nonno


----------



## Barry

Elisa,
What was your grandparents names? My grandmother was Maria Loreta Emanuele and all the Emanueles in Ofena are descended from one man who came from Penne in the mid 1700's. See my website for a genealogical history of Ofena!

Our Family History


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We are going to Ofena 29th july for two weeks.I know the map you mean, we saw it when we went to meet the Gas supply agent.I will take a picture when we visit next.
judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Elisa
No, we are not in the heart of the village.
Our house is in a small Frazione on Via Delle AIE.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,
You are just up from the cemetary. We haven't made it up those roads yet. They seem even narrower then the ones in the main village. You have just as far to walk to the bar as we do! It's up hill for you but down hill for us except when it's time to stumble home.
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
Yes you are right, the cemetery is a short walk away from us as is the local shop.Luckily for my husband I don't drink so I won't have any trouble getting him back home when he has drunk too much wine.
I think, perhaps our route may be better as I can always roll him down hill!!!
Judy.


----------



## flawed

*moving to ofena*

hi maisie, my name is Lynda, I'm Australian and 51 yrs old. My husband and I travelled to Italy in June to view some poroperties in Abruzzo with Houses around Italy. 

We also found one we liked in Ofena. 

We are still waiting to hear if our offer is sucessful. The house is owned by a widow who now lives Oseas. 

We are keeping our fingers crossed it comes off. 

I would like to find out more about the area, and would be interested in hearing any of your experiences


----------



## Elisa

flawed said:


> hi maisie, my name is Lynda, I'm Australian and 51 yrs old. My husband and I travelled to Italy in June to view some poroperties in Abruzzo with Houses around Italy.
> 
> We also found one we liked in Ofena.
> 
> We are still waiting to hear if our offer is sucessful. The house is owned by a widow who now lives Oseas.
> 
> We are keeping our fingers crossed it comes off.
> 
> I would like to find out more about the area, and would be interested in hearing any of your experiences




Ofena is very beautiful, my father was born there and we have several homes in town. In the winter it gets a little cold but in the summer it is nice..

It is nice because you are close to the beach, in 45 minutes you can be in Pescara and also close to other beautiful cities like Aquila, Sulmona and Popoli. If you don't have a car you can take the Coriera (bus) from Ofena to Pescara, L'Aquila or even Rome.


----------



## Elisa

maisie21 said:


> Hi Elisa
> No, we are not in the heart of the village.
> Our house is in a small Frazione on Via Delle AIE.
> Judy.



My father explained where you are,,


----------



## maisie21

Hi Lynda
Are you planning to re locate to Italy.
Abruzzo is very beautiful and unspoiled, with three major grand national parks of Majella, Gran Sasso and Sirente plus numerous conservation areas which means that the areas within these parks are protected and in consequence the villages retain their originality.
Ofena is situated in a south facing valley and has been called the 'oven' of Abruzzo because it can get very hot there in the summer.
It snowed in December, but apparently it does not settle for long.We have been there twice in February and the temperature has reached 20c at times.Ofena is a quiet village with lots of history and friendly people.L'Aquila is the capital of Abruzzo and about 30 mins drive away from Ofena, it has a very good open market there and some wonderful architecture.
Pescara is more of a financial area but has some excellent shops, restaurants and a beautiful sandy beach that stretches for miles.There is also a little shop on one of the side streets that makes their own chocolate on site and is delicious.There are ski slopes about 30-40 minutes away and apparently there is quite a large ex pat community in Castel Del Monte because of the skiing.
Hope that this helps you.
Where in Ofena is the property that you viewed?
Judy.


----------



## dario

*Houses in Abruzzo*



TAO said:


> Hi Barry,
> Looks like Ofena will have a lot of anglophones there. Everyone seems to have their heart set in that cute part of Abruzzo. It's kind of fun!
> I love Abruzzo and still am looking in that province. Maybe a small vineyard!??Will see...!
> In small villages, you were right, it's better to use propane tank. It's convenient and cheap. That is what i use in my farm in France. On the other hand, personally, I think it is important to have a spa -like modern bathroom!
> I probably will be back in Abruzzo at the end of September to look around a bit more.
> Cheers!



Hi Tao, 


looking for a house in Abruzzo? I'm lawyer here with contacts with real estate agents, especially north of Pescara. Seems your interested near the coast. If in need contact me, either newly built or to rebuild. Depends on what you want and how much you want to spend. Personally I do quite a lot of real estate work for foreign purchasers.
[email protected]


----------



## Elisa




----------



## Elisa

Some great pictures of Ofena


----------



## Elisa




----------



## flawed

*Buying in Ofena*

Thanks for the lovely pics of Ofena. I didn't have any distant views, only the houses we looked. We were shown around by Gianni for Houses around Italy. We also met Maurizio. 

We have our eye on a place on the main Road but it is not a done deal yet.I am waiting to hear the fate of our offer this week. 

I absolutely love Italy. I came first in 2005, to San Remo, Venice, Piza Florence, Sienna and then Rome. Next time we went down the Amalfi Coast, and then the next trip was to Umbria, which was lovely. We went to Spello, and Montefalco, Assisi, Gubbio . Stayed in a lovely villa. Was scary foggy though! 

I saw a few cheap farmhouses to the north, and that started me looking for property on the net. 

After much searching on the net we went to Abruzzo in June this year. 
I was not sure if I would like it but it was amazing, breathtaking. I absolutely loved the area around Stiffe, it is in a picturesque valley filled with red poppies and yellow flowers. Sadly we didn't get to the caves but it was too nice a day to go underground!
Ofena is a lot more Mountainous, with rocky dry slopes. I got sick winding over the mountain from LAquila. The town was nice and the valley pretty also. We found we could come along the valley from the Bussi exit(closer to Sulmona) which took a little longer but was less windy.
We loved the region, from mountains to hills and seashore it has it all. We spent two nights in Stiffe, and three in Pescara, at an inexpensive beach front hotel. We dined at one of the many restaurants on the waterfront, and marvelled at the number of deckchairs. Kilometres of beach front with Umbrellas huts and chairs. The traffic was pretty awful in Pescara, but it certainly was a lively well serviced little town. All about having fun, not dully modern and bland. 
The pavement was amazing along the beach, and we couldn't believe the number of scooters. We drank plenty of the local cheap trebbiano, which has a light spritzing. 
We looked at lots of properties, and though the hill towns are charming, I don't want a place I can't drive to and at least unload the car. 
I absolutely fell in love with the house in Ofena, it is not habitable, as the roof needs work and their are no services. It is a major project, and not at all what I was looking for, but it sure has potential. 
If it doesn't come off though, I am going to look again around Stiffe and San Agnelo fossa etc

I would love to know the name of a good builder though or a good agent to manage the work. We live in Australia but my husband works in Dubai. We will be limited as to how much time we can spend there initially, but it would be fun to retire too. I'm 51 my husband is 48 this year.Gianni said he is assisting other recent purchasers with their renovations. I would like some feedback if anyone has dealt with him.I have tried to read up about Ofena, I read about the oven thing, how is the rainfall? do they have water restrictions? Are bushfires a problem? 
If the purchase comes off, I'd like to get back there before Christmas. The place has been unoccupied for years and needs a good clean. There is a room with 4inches of bird poo on the floor, and heaps of rubbish to remove. The place is generally sound though, and once it has had a good clean and services connected we could probably camp out. 

I noticed a little bed and breakfast on the way into town, would anyone know the name of it? it is on the right hand side near a street to the right.It would be handy to have somewhere to stay initially. 

Thanks everyone, I will keep reading the thread.


----------



## maisie21

Hi
We bought our house through HAI, they have a 'Girl Friday' Francesca Palmy who liaises with builders and engineers and oversees any renovation projects as well as multiple other roles.She is a lovely young lady and very conscientious.
Francesca introduced us to a builder, who is also called Gianni, who is currently drawing up plans for a new internal staircase for us.
He is very good and enthusiastic about retaining any original features that your property might have.I can give you Francesca's contact details if you wish.
When we visited in June we had heavy rain and thunderstorms almost every day for a week but it was still very warm and sunny between the rain showers.
Apparently last year was a very dry year which affected the olive crop.
The bed and breakfast in ofena is called the Aufinium and has its own website.
We have eaten there and the food is lovely.
Good luck with your purchase.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Thank you so much Judy, 

I have found the houses around people very good, and helpful so I will definitely try Francesca if we are successful. We need to have all the services connected, some power and light strung and somewhere to shower. I don't think the place has any sewer, oh dear much to do! the roof leaks a little too! Oh and the stairs have collapsed ! 

That's why I thought for our first visit the bed and breakfast was a good idea. 

Gianni the agent has one too but he is in the town higher up.

it's always nice to get a referral. 

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

Hi Lynda
We also stayed in B&B's initially but as our visits became more frequent that option was becoming too expensive as it was diverting money away from the renovation. As soon as we were able to we started staying at the house, it was like camping but indoors. We slept on an air bed and cooked on the wood burning stove, very basic, but the end result will be worth it.
We have a new bathroom now although we are still waiting to have the gas connected although we completed the paperwork in April.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Hi Lynda, if you send me an email i can give you some names of people in Ofena for the work you have to get done around the house. 

Also I know someone that rents their home in Ofena in case you are staying a long period of time, she has a lovely apartment. Otherwise you can stay in Popoli or Sulmona they have lots of B&B's.

They are having a very hot summer in general all over Italy,, i called my aunt in Ofena a few days ago and she said it is very very hot! 

You can email me for any other questions.


----------



## Barry

Buses
Has anyone tried the bus from L'Aquila? I thought we would forgo renting a car in September and try and learn how to get around by bus. I understand it dosen't leave from the bus terminal in L'Aquila but somewhere on the highway ?
How often does it run?

Barry


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> Buses
> Has anyone tried the bus from L'Aquila? I thought we would forgo renting a car in September and try and learn how to get around by bus. I understand it dosen't leave from the bus terminal in L'Aquila but somewhere on the highway ?
> How often does it run?
> 
> Barry



Barry, I know the bus from L'aquila stops at the (bivio)intersection of Ofena/Capestrano.. that bus goes to Pescara and it makes several stops along the way. 

I know the Corriera (bus) leaves every morning from Ofena to Pescara and returns in the afternoon.

From L'Aquila you can catch the Arpa Bus Line (arpaonline)


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We have not tried the bus service yet as we always rent a car as that is a more practical option for us as we need a car to transport the tools and household goods that we need to buy to carry on with the renovation.
There is a web site that you can access that gives you the timetable for the Arpa bus service in and around Abruzzo as well as the timetable from the terminus at Rome.You can also access the timetable for the rail network.
The bus service,however, has a very good reputation.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Barry you can always email me for the schedule,


----------



## Barry

Hi Lynda,

How is my cousin Gianni? I hope he warned you about buying a ruin? There was a developer from Pescara who bought a bunch of ruins in Carrufo last year. He brought in some Romanians to fix them up and about halfway through the first renovation he disappeared owing his workers and the former owners of the properties.
Barry


----------



## Barry

*Workers Around Ofena*

The second half of our house was never finished but used to store hay. As a result we have a large amount of old hay and wood to get rid of before we can do anything with it. Does anyone have a contact that could clean and dispose of it for us? I would guess there would be a couple of truckloads at least. I started shovelling it down the stairs to the main floor but quickly ran out of room to store it. One of the locals has a pickup truck that he offered to lend me but it is so small that it would take weeks to haul it all.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
What sort of wood is it? Is it suitable for burning in a wood burning stove?
Do you need it moving to a landfill site as there is only one in Abruzzo, apparently it costs approx 300 euros to have any rubbish moved,as it is owned by a private company.We have already filled one skip and will probably need to hire another one as there is a lot of rubbish in our barn and we will also have some more rubble to dispose of.The Italians are very strict about how you dispose of any rubbish as they are trying to do their bit for the global environment.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> The second half of our house was never finished but used to store hay. As a result we have a large amount of old hay and wood to get rid of before we can do anything with it. Does anyone have a contact that could clean and dispose of it for us? I would guess there would be a couple of truckloads at least. I started shovelling it down the stairs to the main floor but quickly ran out of room to store it. One of the locals has a pickup truck that he offered to lend me but it is so small that it would take weeks to haul it all.
> 
> Barry



Barry, when you go to Ofena pay a visit to Giacinta she had a store in Ofena on Via XX Settembre (Giacinta's Market 2000), she can give you some advice on what locals do what.... and her husband works at city hall, so I am sure they have lot's of contacts!


----------



## Barry

Judy,
It is mostly straw up to a foot and a half deep over the entire second floor. It's been there so long that it is full of dust. 
I understood that there is a local landfill or transfer station. The resident with the truck was going to haul my old bedding the next time it opened.
300 euro for a skip dosen't sound bad but we are on the main road with no where to put it. I was thinking a small dump truck stopped underneath one of the windows with a chute would be the only practical method


----------



## Barry

Elisa,
I've never seen a store on via XX September. Is it up by the church? We usually walk down via Moscardelli. My great grandmother used to live on via XX September but I don't know which house.

Barry


----------



## Barry

Elisa

Giacinta. Is her husband Vincenzo Silveri?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
I understand your concerns about the lack of space for a skip, we have very little space also.I am not sure where the builders put the skip when they started the work on our house.We do not have very good access to our house for building works and the only way to access the rear of the property is either through the house or via a small track at the side of it.
Unfortunatley we do not have many contacts in the village at the moment, just one very good joiner who made us some beautiful internal doors and a family who live just a short distance away.They are very well known in the village and have lots of contacts but we have to rely on their daughter to translate for us as my very basic Italian is still not good enough to hold a conversation.
We are meeting a builder next week so If I get any good information I could email it to you If you can provide me with your address.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> How is my cousin Gianni? I hope he warned you about buying a ruin? There was a developer from Pescara who bought a bunch of ruins in Carrufo last year. He brought in some Romanians to fix them up and about halfway through the first renovation he disappeared owing his workers and the former owners of the properties.
> Barry


Hi Barry, 
I am surprised this is such an active thread, it is lovely and a tremendous resource !
So Gianni the scout for Houses around Italy is your cousin? 

He was very friendly and we very much enjoyed meeting him and his wife. He invited us back to his place for an apple juice. 
Our visit went by in a blur, I always hate leaving. We got
lost leaving Pescara and ended up having to push it back to Rome, we nearly missed our flight but in the end we thought oh well, we will just spend the weekend ha ha ha we got there after the check-in counter closed but they reopened..... oh well
We were really only looking at the low end to 50,000 so I wasn't expecting too much. I have been reading about the high cost of restoration and most sites quote 1000 Euro per square metre. 
I am an antique dealer, but mostly country style. The house we looked at needs a lot of work to make it pristine, but the house is sound, walls are not cracked, doors are fair but need glazing the floor is straight with old terracotta tiles. there is damp coming through one wall and a guess a couple of leaks in the roof. It has a big sway in it, and one room at the back is quite green. It one of those places that the owners walked away from post war. 

It has a yard very overgrown as well. 
I guess my plan is to give it a good clean, and occupy it ! 
The stairs have got to be fixed. The rubbish removed. I'd dearly love a shower somwhere but I will live in it an an old fashioned way with lamps if I have too. 

My husband works in Dubai, and I really don't want to live there. Australia is such a long way and at the moment I'm living two months here, in Aus two months in Dubai. My children are 26 23 and 19 My eldest daughter loves to travel. She has just finished her teacher training, and she speaks Italian and French. The kids are excited about the possibility of us having a home in Italy and are keen to help. 
It could be good for all of us. I would like my husband to be able to retire there, for a while as he works hard. He'd love to potter around fixing things and gardening. 

Gianni was pretty negative about the place initially but I think he too could see its potential. I won't have a lot to spend on it unless we sell one of our adjoining properties here. The thing that worries me most is that there are no services, and from what I've read, it will not be quick or cheap to have it connected. 

I'm trying to stay calm, " with an attitude of if its meant to be " 

There is no paperwork yet as the owner is in Canada. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that it our offer is accepted. We have applied for finance and we are still waiting on the valuer, banks are pretty nervy about lending at the moment though and our properties are commercial which makes it interesting. 

I am interested in how to get there by bus too, as I'd like to be able to come myself, and I don't know about driving on the right .... I can't tell my left from right at the best of times. 

Lynda


----------



## Barry

Hi Lynda,
Gianni is my 3rd cousin and he's the one who talked us into buying our place in Carrufo. Actually it didn't take much convincing as my wife had already fallen in love with Italy. His name is actually Giovanni Mariani. His father came from Corvara but his mother was a Ciccone from Carrufo which is how we are related. He speaks 5 languages and loves to meet and talk with visitors. Mira, his wife is from Cuba. He kind of looks after our place when we are not there.
We bought ours in December 2006 and the prices have seemed to double since then. We have half the house which was live in ready and half that wasn't finished so there is no urgency in doing a lot of work just yet. I can't believe there is some place in Ofena with no services! They probably just haven't been extended into the house. It should be fairly simple (Ha Ha this is Italy) to get water, sewer and electricity. It only took us a year to get the electric company to change the bill to our name and Judy has just started her wait for a gas meter (4 months so far)!
We have learned that things happen at a different pace in Italy, which is one of it's attractions, so we don't worry about it.
We've always rented a car but my wife says that this means I have to drive somewhere every day and she would prefer to just slow down a bit so I thought we would give the bus a chance this time.
We spent 2 months there last year and now know everyone in Carrufo (all 27) so they are starting to give me a bad time about not knowing any Italian. We are members of the community association (Pro Loco) and get invited out for supper a lot. Of course it helps that I am related to everyone in Carrufo and Villa Santa Lucia as well as most people in Ofena even though I never knew they existed until 2005 when we made our first visit! I hope you are successful in your offer as at the rate things are going the prices are going up and the bargains are fewer.
Are you mortgaging in Italy or through a bank in Australia? My bank wouldn't touch a foreign property so we just paid cash but I don't want to sink a lot of capital into the house so may go the mortgage route for renovations. The bank we use in Pescara dosen't have anyone who speaks english except the financial advisor we used for the house purchase so we are still feeling our way in that department.
Let us know how things are going.
Barry


----------



## flawed

Ha ha that's lovely 3rd cousin eh? so funny about being related to everyone. I've done a bit of research, and there are only 600 odd people in Ofena right? 
So you are in Carrufo? that's where Gianni is too? 

He took us to a town over the hill and up higher. I know he was keen to sell in his home town because there are so few residents and a lot of people are there only for a few weeks a year. It certainly isn't good for a community to be occupied like that but perhaps that will change in the future. 

It is pretty cool that he speaks so many languages, it is good to be able to practice on the tourists! My daughter left her computer in french just to keep it familiar. 

There is a meter inside but it is just surface run wire lighting, I don't remember if their were any power points. next door has gas, but there is no connection. What really freaked me out was no water. 
I can put up with a lot but I need water ! I can't imagine trying to clean the layer off dirt off everything without water and a vacuum would be good. 

Worst thing is though having to buy all the ladders tools etc that we have here again! 
It is interesting to hear that you feel the market has heated up. The houses around Italy people said the cheap ones don't last long. 

I really hope we haven't missed the boat.
It was frustrating having spent so much time looking that when we arrived, lots of our favourites were already sold, and some the access was just too hard. 

We are trying to mortgage here in Australia against our property. We have two commercial properties adjoining each other. We are reluctant just to sell one because of the way we occupy them. Our home is a three storey Victorian Shop and residence above, the building at the back is a an old bakery but a bit of a ruin. We use it for storage, guest accomodation in part and garden and car parking space.

It is always hard to get finance on commercial here, they undervalue them and then want 30% equity. The banker said they had teams out revaluing everything because of the US mortgage crisis flow on. Interest rates are at a 16year high here of around 9.5%

If the valuations come up to scratch then we will be Ok , the affordability is Ok as Rod is earning a good salary tax free in Dubai. 
The guy from the bank came to see us last week, we signed something so they could do a credit check and we have sent off our assets and liabilities this week. 
The two places are separately mortgaged to different lenders, and we hope to be able to borrow out of the shop only. 

We did speak to Walter Pesci about borrowing in Italy, but he said it would have to be habitable, which the Ofena place is not at the moment. 
We will have to come back to Italy and stay for a week to open a bank account.

Gianni should have the paperwork by the end of the week and I hope a favourable answer on our offer. I have been told to expect to pay 10 to 15% on top for costs, legals and taxes so it's pushing our budget. 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed double !


----------



## flawed

Elisa said:


> Hi Lynda, if you send me an email i can give you some names of people in Ofena for the work you have to get done around the house.
> 
> Also I know someone that rents their home in Ofena in case you are staying a long period of time, she has a lovely apartment. Otherwise you can stay in Popoli or Sulmona they have lots of B&B's.
> 
> They are having a very hot summer in general all over Italy,, i called my aunt in Ofena a few days ago and she said it is very very hot!
> 
> You can email me for any other questions.


Thanks Elisa, I will appreciate the contacts, I think Judy is right and the sooner we can camp out the better, but in the meantime it would be great to rent your friends place. I would be very keen to do that, because it will make it so much easier. 

I shouldn't get too far ahead of myself though..... gotta get the house first !
We will spend weeks just cleaning, shovelling out the bird poo, sorting the good stuff from the rubbish and clearing the garden. I really hope the kids come good on their promise to give us a hand as I'm not as limber on ladders as I used to be. 

My email is [email protected] but if you put Ofena in the subject I will know it's not junk mail, as I get plenty of that as my address is out there for business. 

I'll look forward to hearing from you. 
Lynda


----------



## Gill & Guy

maisie21 said:


> Hi Gill and Guy.
> You may have read my comments to Elisa about the parking.
> Where in Ofena are you situated?
> A lot of the residents tend to park outside their houses which makes it great fun driving up to the main square(my husband has not tried that yet).It was quite daunting the first time that I tried it, especially when I met a delivery lorry going in the opposite direction, but I am okay with it now.
> We will be in Ofena again 29th July for two weeks, when is your next visit?
> Judy.



Hi Judy (and all).  I am just coming back to you Judy on your message a while back. We have been twice to Ofena this year so I dont think we will be back now till 09. Probably early June next year as Mid June this year was very hot - we are trying to get it right for the temperature. We stayed in Pescara at Villa Maria d'Abruzzo, Francavilla di Mare and finalised the sale of our little house in Pescara through HAI (our house is on Via Cavore - in the old part of the town through Maurizio HAI (the side of the road that hasnt fallen down!) then. The house is in good order inside, it needs a lot of cosmetic work (structurally needs a bathroom converted) 
I have subscribed to this thread which is fascinating and read it every day. 

In terms of good tips I only have one so far - We tried the "On the Road" restaurant as you drive out of Ofena on the left up a bank. You probably all know it already. Anyway it serves the local prawns and trout from the local fish farm. We found it was very good indeed and very reasonable. 

I will keep on reading this very interesting, lively and useful thread and hopefully meet you all at some point in the future - Gill


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
I have only just realised that your cousin Gianni is one of the scouts that also took us around to view properties when we first visited Abruzzo.
It is a small world.He was lovely, although when he took us down one of his notorious short cuts it was a bit hair raising!
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Gill and Guy
We will also be in ofena again next June so if our visits coincide perhaps we could meet up for a drink and lunch to exchange ideas and views.
If you have an email address I could always contact you that way.
Judy.


----------



## Gill & Guy

Hi Judy 

That would be great - if our visits coincide Guy and I could meet you in the bar there. We had a meal there during this visit on a Sunday lunchtime and it was very good. Loved the local wine - it is so easy to drink a whole jar of it without much ill effect! The restaurant itself is quite stunning and the food was very good. I dont have an email I can give out as this is my work laptop and email so I cant risk handing it out and picking up loads of spam! I will keep in touch through this Forum though. 

We really love the area and look forward to discovering the area more and more over the years. I was pleased to find the swimming pool down the road at the camping site near Capestrano where you can also get a reasonably priced spagetti. It was very hot and swimming and water are top of the list when it hits over 45 degrees! We havent tried it yet but it is on the list. Next on the list in June I will test run a trip to the beach. I am keen to try the beaches (Blue Flag) to the North of Pescara and see just how long it takes to get to a really nice one. We also found the fantastic bread shop on the way into Ofena that sells pizza,wine, etc. All in all a great place. Best wishes Gill.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Gill
That would be lovely.
We have also had a meal in the restaurant at the Aufinium which was tasty and plentiful.It would make an ideal meeting place.John has already fallen in love with the local wine'Cataldi Madonna' and will need no excuse to have a drink.
The beaches are beautiful, when we went in October with my son ,daughter in law and grand daughter it was virtually empty and because it was end of season you did not have to apy to use the parasols or loungers. Plus it was very warm even at that time of year.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> Elisa
> 
> Giacinta. Is her husband Vincenzo Silveri?
> 
> Barry



Yes Barry Vincenzo is her husband. Giacinta has had a store there for more that 25 years..you can't miss it! From Carrufo you can probably see her store ...


----------



## Elisa

Elisa said:


>


Barry, 

Giacinta's store is the one with the red canopy here in the foto


----------



## Barry

Elisa,
We must have driven by Giacinta's store dozen's of times and never noticed! Vincenzo is my 4th cousin but I only met him once. The last few times we've been in the town office he wasn't there. I guess he is to busy being a new grandfather.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Elisa.
what type of goods does Giacinta sell.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

maisie21 said:


> Elisa.
> what type of goods does Giacinta sell.
> Judy.


She has a grocery store plus she sells gift ideas, clothing and other nicknacs..

very nice store!


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
Wonderful news, apparently our gas meter has now been fitted.
It will lovely having hot running water when we visit next week.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Barry,
> I am surprised this is such an active thread, it is lovely and a tremendous resource !
> So Gianni the scout for Houses around Italy is your cousin?
> 
> He was very friendly and we very much enjoyed meeting him and his wife. He invited us back to his place for an apple juice.
> Our visit went by in a blur, I always hate leaving. We got
> lost leaving Pescara and ended up having to push it back to Rome, we nearly missed our flight but in the end we thought oh well, we will just spend the weekend ha ha ha we got there after the check-in counter closed but they reopened..... oh well
> We were really only looking at the low end to 50,000 so I wasn't expecting too much. I have been reading about the high cost of restoration and most sites quote 1000 Euro per square metre.
> I am an antique dealer, but mostly country style. The house we looked at needs a lot of work to make it pristine, but the house is sound, walls are not cracked, doors are fair but need glazing the floor is straight with old terracotta tiles. there is damp coming through one wall and a guess a couple of leaks in the roof. It has a big sway in it, and one room at the back is quite green. It one of those places that the owners walked away from post war.
> 
> It has a yard very overgrown as well.
> I guess my plan is to give it a good clean, and occupy it !
> The stairs have got to be fixed. The rubbish removed. I'd dearly love a shower somwhere but I will live in it an an old fashioned way with lamps if I have too.
> 
> My husband works in Dubai, and I really don't want to live there. Australia is such a long way and at the moment I'm living two months here, in Aus two months in Dubai. My children are 26 23 and 19 My eldest daughter loves to travel. She has just finished her teacher training, and she speaks Italian and French. The kids are excited about the possibility of us having a home in Italy and are keen to help.
> It could be good for all of us. I would like my husband to be able to retire there, for a while as he works hard. He'd love to potter around fixing things and gardening.
> 
> Gianni was pretty negative about the place initially but I think he too could see its potential. I won't have a lot to spend on it unless we sell one of our adjoining properties here. The thing that worries me most is that there are no services, and from what I've read, it will not be quick or cheap to have it connected.
> 
> I'm trying to stay calm, " with an attitude of if its meant to be "
> 
> There is no paperwork yet as the owner is in Canada. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that it our offer is accepted. We have applied for finance and we are still waiting on the valuer, banks are pretty nervy about lending at the moment though and our properties are commercial which makes it interesting.
> 
> I am interested in how to get there by bus too, as I'd like to be able to come myself, and I don't know about driving on the right .... I can't tell my left from right at the best of times.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda
Don't be too disheartened about the state of the house.
Our property had been empty for years when we bought it and was very dirty and damp inside. As with yours the building is very sound but we have got a lot of work to do on the inside walls downstairs to rectify the damp problem.
Our children are also very enthusiastic about us re locating to Italy, they are looking forward to lots of visits.
We have quite a big garden which will take up a lot of our time as it is full of vines, fruit trees and olive trees but at least this will keep us occupied once the bulk of the work has been completed on the house.
Judy


----------



## Barry

That's great! So it was a little over 3 months? Do they combine the bill with the electricity or is it a seperate contract? You'll have to let us know the cost of heating your water with gas.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> That's great! So it was a little over 3 months? Do they combine the bill with the electricity or is it a seperate contract? You'll have to let us know the cost of heating your water with gas.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
I am not sure. I think that it could be separate as the other utilities were transferred into our name as soon as we signed for the house.
I will let you know the cost as soon as I recieve a bill.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi Lynda,
> Gianni is my 3rd cousin and he's the one who talked us into buying our place in Carrufo. Actually it didn't take much convincing as my wife had already fallen in love with Italy. His name is actually Giovanni Mariani. His father came from Corvara but his mother was a Ciccone from Carrufo which is how we are related. He speaks 5 languages and loves to meet and talk with visitors. Mira, his wife is from Cuba. He kind of looks after our place when we are not there.
> We bought ours in December 2006 and the prices have seemed to double since then. We have half the house which was live in ready and half that wasn't finished so there is no urgency in doing a lot of work just yet. I can't believe there is some place in Ofena with no services! They probably just haven't been extended into the house. It should be fairly simple (Ha Ha this is Italy) to get water, sewer and electricity. It only took us a year to get the electric company to change the bill to our name and Judy has just started her wait for a gas meter (4 months so far)!
> We have learned that things happen at a different pace in Italy, which is one of it's attractions, so we don't worry about it.
> We've always rented a car but my wife says that this means I have to drive somewhere every day and she would prefer to just slow down a bit so I thought we would give the bus a chance this time.
> We spent 2 months there last year and now know everyone in Carrufo (all 27) so they are starting to give me a bad time about not knowing any Italian. We are members of the community association (Pro Loco) and get invited out for supper a lot. Of course it helps that I am related to everyone in Carrufo and Villa Santa Lucia as well as most people in Ofena even though I never knew they existed until 2005 when we made our first visit! I hope you are successful in your offer as at the rate things are going the prices are going up and the bargains are fewer.
> Are you mortgaging in Italy or through a bank in Australia? My bank wouldn't touch a foreign property so we just paid cash but I don't want to sink a lot of capital into the house so may go the mortgage route for renovations. The bank we use in Pescara dosen't have anyone who speaks english except the financial advisor we used for the house purchase so we are still feeling our way in that department.
> Let us know how things are going.
> Barry


Hi Barry
Do you know Vincenzo and Candida Paccione?
Vincenzo has been looking after our garden for us and they have both been very helpful with advice and contacts.
Their daughter acts as an interpreter for us.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Elisa said:


> She has a grocery store plus she sells gift ideas, clothing and other nicknacs..
> 
> very nice store!


Is there a butchers shop close by. I have seen a sign for one but I did not know whether it is still in business?
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

maisie21 said:


> Is there a butchers shop close by. I have seen a sign for one but I did not know whether it is still in business?
> Judy.


There was a butcher on via Savoia...


----------



## Barry

Judy,

I don't know them but I have a 4th cousin in Florida, Sheryl Pacione, who is probably related in some way. If you talk to them just mention me as they have probably heard of our arrival in the area. Gianni's sister Adriana and her husband have a house in Ofena just below the main road but she is only there in the summer. I do have a contact who spends his time between Ofena and Toronto. I don't have his email handy but will look it up when I get home. He's active in the community association so could probably offer lots of contacts.
Elisa and I were just talking about Vincenzo Silveri who works in the town office. He speaks english as he worked in Canada for a while. The local police chief? helped me look up some records once and he also spoke some english.
There are more people born in Ofena and living in Toronto than there are in Ofena! They have their own club, The Ofena Social Club of Toronto. This has resulted in a lot of english speaking Italians visiting Ofena during the summer so you should have no problem when you go next week.
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy,
> 
> I don't know them but I have a 4th cousin in Florida, Sheryl Pacione, who is probably related in some way. If you talk to them just mention me as they have probably heard of our arrival in the area. Gianni's sister Adriana and her husband have a house in Ofena just below the main road but she is only there in the summer. I do have a contact who spends his time between Ofena and Toronto. I don't have his email handy but will look it up when I get home. He's active in the community association so could probably offer lots of contacts.
> Elisa and I were just talking about Vincenzo Silveri who works in the town office. He speaks english as he worked in Canada for a while. The local police chief? helped me look up some records once and he also spoke some english.
> There are more people born in Ofena and living in Toronto than there are in Ofena! They have their own club, The Ofena Social Club of Toronto. This has resulted in a lot of english speaking Italians visiting Ofena during the summer so you should have no problem when you go next week.
> Barry


Hi Barry
I have looked at the Ofena Social club of Toronto. there is a lot of information posted on that site about Ofena's history. It has made interesting reading.
I believe that I may have spoken to Vincenzo Silveri at the town hall as he helped us to communicate with the Gas supply agent when we applied for our meter.He was extremely helpful.
The joiner that made our internal doors also lived in Canada for about 13 years but has now returned to live in ofena where he helps his son in the joinery business.His name is Lorenzo Battistella, as soon as we progress to renovating the lower floor we will call on him again to make us new doors and windows as the workmanship was first class, everything was made to measure.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> I have looked at the Ofena Social club of Toronto. there is a lot of information posted on that site about Ofena's history. It has made interesting reading.
> I believe that I may have spoken to Vincenzo Silveri at the town hall as he helped us to communicate with the Gas supply agent when we applied for our meter.He was extremely helpful.
> The joiner that made our internal doors also lived in Canada for about 13 years but has now returned to live in ofena where he helps his son in the joinery business.His name is Lorenzo Battistella, as soon as we progress to renovating the lower floor we will call on him again to make us new doors and windows as the workmanship was first class, everything was made to measure.
> Judy


Hi Barry
Have you looked on the Comuni-Italiani.it website for Ofena.You ca access a map of the town which shows up a lot of the streets, it even shows up Via Delle AIE which not all of them do.
It also gives other information about the town and population as well as the Mayors name and contact details.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,
Not bad but I think the following is better. You can see our house in the air photo in Carrufo. We are 2nd. on the right as you enter off the highway.

http://www.multimap.com/world/IT/Abruzzi/L'Aquila/Ofena


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy,
> Not bad but I think the following is better. You can see our house in the air photo in Carrufo. We are 2nd. on the right as you enter off the highway.
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/world/IT/Abruzzi/L'Aquila/Ofena


Hi Barry
You are right.
I have also just found our house on it.
judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> Don't be too disheartened about the state of the house.
> Our property had been empty for years when we bought it and was very dirty and damp inside. As with yours the building is very sound but we have got a lot of work to do on the inside walls downstairs to rectify the damp problem.
> Our children are also very enthusiastic about us re locating to Italy, they are looking forward to lots of visits.
> We have quite a big garden which will take up a lot of our time as it is full of vines, fruit trees and olive trees but at least this will keep us occupied once the bulk of the work has been completed on the house.
> Judy


Oh no I'm actually excited, but I have noticed I can't do as much as I used to. I got the moving men here for two hours to move the shop around yesterday,and spent another 3hours fine tuning. I was so sore last night ! 

Still, it is good to stay active, and I love to garden. The house we like has quite a big garden, terraced on three levels but it is so overgrown we couldn't really walk around it. My head has been stuck all week in Italy,
no matter what happens with the place in Ofena, I really feel this is something I'd like to do. 

I'm pretty excited that there will be other expats there. I don't speak Italian but I'm willing to learn.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Oh no I'm actually excited, but I have noticed I can't do as much as I used to. I got the moving men here for two hours to move the shop around yesterday,and spent another 3hours fine tuning. I was so sore last night !
> 
> Still, it is good to stay active, and I love to garden. The house we like has quite a big garden, terraced on three levels but it is so overgrown we couldn't really walk around it. My head has been stuck all week in Italy,
> no matter what happens with the place in Ofena, I really feel this is something I'd like to do.
> 
> I'm pretty excited that there will be other expats there. I don't speak Italian but I'm willing to learn.


Hi Lynda
Our garden was quite overgrown when we bought the house and the vines hadn't been pruned for quite a while but a neighbour of ours has been looking after them and the garden for us.
My Italian is still very basic, we are looking to start an Italian speaking course at our local college.they do evening classes weekly.
It would be good to practice on each other when we meet and much more fun.
judy.


----------



## Barry

*Ofena Nel Mondo*

Hi All,

I have just been in touch with Angel Delfino. He just came back from Ofena but says he would be happy to welcome everyone to the town and give what assistance he can. He says I can give you all is email address if you contact me directly. He is also selling memberships in the new club they have started. I don't know where it is in Ofena but I understand it will be a members only bar.
I have some pictures and the official notification but the files are to big!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been in touch with Angel Delfino. He just came back from Ofena but says he would be happy to welcome everyone to the town and give what assistance he can. He says I can give you all is email address if you contact me directly. He is also selling memberships in the new club they have started. I don't know where it is in Ofena but I understand it will be a members only bar.
> I have some pictures and the official notification but the files are to big!
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
That would be wonderful thank you.
Is the club just for ex pats?
It would be good to have a central meeting point.
Judy


----------



## Barry

Hi Judy,

The way I understand it is the club took over a former bar in Ofena. They have refurbished it and are charging 15 euro to join which gives access to the bar and meeting rooms. They were also talking about installing a web access point for members use and probably a TV for watching all the important soccer games. Membership is open to anyone.
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
That is a very reasonable charge.
Is it yearly?
Have you been in touch with the ex pats community in Pescara.They have been holding meetings and excursions for a number of years apparently?
I was going to see whether I could get in touch with anyone there as the HAI site gives information but no contact details.
Judy


----------



## Barry

I think it is yearly. We haven't paid much attention to HAI since our purchase.
More than enough to keep us busy around Carrufo and Ofena.
Barry


----------



## flawed

How is internet in Ofena ? 

Do you have broadband? Can you have wireless or do you have to have a phone line? 

Or is it only available at central points? 

Good news about the club. I only saw one cafe /restaurant up past the square.

I didn't really get a chance to explore the town and it's facilities


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I think it is yearly. We haven't paid much attention to HAI since our purchase.
> More than enough to keep us busy around Carrufo and Ofena.
> Barry


Hi Barry
We do not have too much to do with HAI now, I just thought that I would mention the expats community in Pescara.
As I said earlier HAI do not offer any contact deatails anyway.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> How is internet in Ofena ?
> 
> Do you have broadband? Can you have wireless or do you have to have a phone line?
> 
> Or is it only available at central points?
> 
> Good news about the club. I only saw one cafe /restaurant up past the square.
> 
> I didn't really get a chance to explore the town and it's facilities


Hi Lynda
We haven't looked into broadband connection yet but we are hoping that we will be able to have our own connection at the house.It will be easier to communicate with the family especially when we use web cam.
We are going to enquire as soon as we start on the work downstairs, it will be easier then to get the tv and any other lines fitted before we start the decorating.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

I don't think they have cable. Everyone seems to have satellite TV. For internet they do have ADSL but of course you need a phone line. We hadn't planned on putting a phone in as we both have Italian cell phones but may have to change our minds. Hate the thought of the battle to get a phone hooked up. By the way I just heard from Bruce and his house purchase went through and he took possesion so another english speaker in the village.
Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We will probably buy an Italian mobile phone when we go over next week but we will still look into having a phone line installed provided that it is not too expensive.We shall have to wait and see.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,
You don't need to buy an Italian cell phone. Just go into a Wind office and get the chip to put in your english cell phone. I switched from TIM to Wind and they gave me the card with 5 euro of time on it for free!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Thanks for that Barry.
We did wonder whether that would be possible.
I have just been reliably informed(by my husband) that we have got a telephone line to the house, so that is one hurdle less to cross.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> I don't think they have cable. Everyone seems to have satellite TV. For internet they do have ADSL but of course you need a phone line. We hadn't planned on putting a phone in as we both have Italian cell phones but may have to change our minds. Hate the thought of the battle to get a phone hooked up. By the way I just heard from Bruce and his house purchase went through and he took possesion so another english speaker in the village.
> Barry


.

Barry, we had cable in our houses...I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## Barry

Maybe Carrufo isn't so lucky but everyone has a dish. Speaking of which I hear there is a TV tax? No one mentioned it to us and we can't recieve the tv channels but we did buy a little tv and dvd player. For anyone going shopping Auchan in Pescara has their weekly flyers on line.
Auchan - Auchan PESCARA


----------



## Barry

Also if you are looking for cheap furniture and appliances http://www.mercatoneuno.it


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We have been to Mercatone Uno a couple of times to have a look around and compare prices.
I think that it may be owned by the same company who run Mondo Convenienza in Citta Sant Angelo as a lot of the products are the same.
I am hoping to buy a como and comodino when we next visit so that we will have at least one room fully furnished apart from the small personal touches.
So I have no doubt that we will trawling the stores again.
Judy


----------



## Barry

The problem with MercatoneUno is they follow the store hours custom! We go to the one in Pescara near the airport and they close from 1:30 to 4:00 while all the other stores stay open. We almost bought a dining room suite at Judi's, on SS17 just outside of L'Aquila but they wouldn't deliver to Carrufo. We checked out the one in Bussi but it was outside our price range and it was all modern style furniture. We bought a new fridge at Auchan but I didn't buy the seperate freezer that went with it and am regetting it now. With no stores handy we could stock up on meat if we had a freezer and wouldn't have to go shopping every other day. It's the next item on our list.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We also went to the one by Pescara airport, luckily our visits have coincided with their opening hours.
We bought our fridge and microwave from a shop at Citta Sant Angelo(I have forgotten the name and the receipt is back at the house in Ofena)
They had a really good selection of electrical goods and reasonably priced.
We hadn't considered buying a freezer yet, I was making do with the small ice box in the fridge, as we want to get the kitchen started first and I may even ship one across when we move, but we could always buy a small one just as an interim.
We are trying not to buy too much furniture as we don't want to double on too many items.We do however, have a two storey 'barn' to convert for our family and friends to stay in and we will be able to transfer some of the appliances and furniture across to that.
Judy


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> I don't think they have cable. Everyone seems to have satellite TV. For internet they do have ADSL but of course you need a phone line. We hadn't planned on putting a phone in as we both have Italian cell phones but may have to change our minds. Hate the thought of the battle to get a phone hooked up. By the way I just heard from Bruce and his house purchase went through and he took possesion so another english speaker in the village.
> Barry


That is great, I don't care if it's not cable. I have ADSL here and its OK. I use Skype to talk to my husband in Dubai all the time. It makes such a difference to be able to see each other, and keeps my phone bill down too!

I should get an italian chip for my phone, the mobile roaming costs are really high with wind.
So Bruce has got his house now too, pretty exciting. I'd love to know where everyones houses are.


----------



## Elisa

There are some great stores also in Sulmona and Bussi...
some listings in Bussi: 

Negozi di arredamento Sulmona


----------



## maisie21

Gosh, it looks like I will be trawling even more stores.
I didn't realise that Sulmona had so many shops.
I had already planned to go to Bussi as I had heard that they had a good open market there.
We are going to have a busy two weeks.
Judy.


----------



## Elisa

Sulmona is really a beautiful town and also *Popoli *has many nice stores.

Actually Popoli has a VERY GOOD hospital, just in case anyone needs to go!


----------



## maisie21

Elisa said:


> Sulmona is really a beautiful town and also *Popoli *has many nice stores.
> 
> Actually Popoli has a VERY GOOD hospital, just in case anyone needs to go!


We saw the hospital when we passed through Popoli, it was some consolation to know that there was one near to Ofena.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> That is great, I don't care if it's not cable. I have ADSL here and its OK. I use Skype to talk to my husband in Dubai all the time. It makes such a difference to be able to see each other, and keeps my phone bill down too!
> 
> I should get an italian chip for my phone, the mobile roaming costs are really high with wind.
> So Bruce has got his house now too, pretty exciting. I'd love to know where everyones houses are.


Our house is on Via Delle AIE, you can see it on the multi map aerial site, also the road is quite clearly marked on the map that you can access on the Official Ofena website.
Judy


----------



## Guest

*living in Ofena*

Hi 
I have just moved to Ofena - and am trying to get my house repaired - usual problems with builders etc...

Anyway would love to hear from anyone in this area as my Italian is dodgy and dog is not a great conversationalist....


----------



## Guest

re - internet - if you have a mobile with a gps modem - you can get it via vodaphone - bit slow - am using it now 20 EU per month on GPS. Otherwise I just found out that TIM have a really fast connection 190 EU to buy the modem and sim and then 15 EU a month.


----------



## Guest

I would like to know more about the club if anyone can tell me - would be appreciated. Thanks -


----------



## maisie21

captainpugwashington said:


> Hi
> I have just moved to Ofena - and am trying to get my house repaired - usual problems with builders etc...
> 
> Anyway would love to hear from anyone in this area as my Italian is dodgy and dog is not a great conversationalist....


Hi We are coming over to Ofena tomorrow for two weeks.
Where in ofena is your house, we are on Via Delle AIE at the far end of the village.
We will definitely be at the house all day Thursday if you want to pop down and have a chat and discuss renovations.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi
There is some info on the previous pages that was posted by Barry about the club.
We are hoping to pay a visit to the club later this week and sign up as members.
Judy.


----------



## Guest

*club*

Where is it?? Anyone Know??I have only been here 2 weeks so always a bit unsure where things are. Thanks


----------



## Guest

I am in Via Mezzini - no 2 - its the first turn off to the right as you come into the village. Will try to come by thursday if I can find you - will look you up on google maps- its a bit slow with my internet connection.


----------



## Elisa

Happy Birthday to my nonna ....first lady of Ofena ....she would have been 100 today! I miss you nonna!


----------



## Elisa

captainpugwashington said:


> I am in Via Mezzini - no 2 - its the first turn off to the right as you come into the village. Will try to come by thursday if I can find you - will look you up on google maps- its a bit slow with my internet connection.



I don't remember a Via Mezzini...
i do know of a Via Mazzini off of Via del Crocifisso


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> There is some info on the previous pages that was posted by Barry about the club.
> We are hoping to pay a visit to the club later this week and sign up as members.
> Judy.


Hi there, everyone, so we have all discovered the calling of Italy. My husband and I have been there a few times and for the first time visited Calabria. We will be returning next year to find a home to live in permanently, all year round. We are from America. 

I am Italian , speak it, and had a terrific time. We also loved Abruzzo last year; it was great. How lucky to have a club. Can you describe it? Is it a group of people who live there always?

The best,
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

What I understood from Barry this club is situated on *Via XX Settembre *the old bar that Romano and his family ran for many many years. You can buy a membership that is open to anyone. I don't know what they are planning for the club,,maybe it will be like an internet point or you can go there for an espresso if you like. Very easy to find,,just ask where the old *Bar di Romano *was,,,you can't get lost!!!!!


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Hi there, everyone, so we have all discovered the calling of Italy. My husband and I have been there a few times and for the first time visited Calabria. We will be returning next year to find a home to live in permanently, all year round. We are from America.
> 
> I am Italian , speak it, and had a terrific time. We also loved Abruzzo last year; it was great. How lucky to have a club. Can you describe it? Is it a group of people who live there always?
> 
> The best,
> MaryAnn



_MaryAnn a few pages back I answered one of your messages:_

Maryann,
if you would like to be by the sea try places like 
Atri, Silvi Marina, Roseto degli Abruzzi.

On the other side there is Fossacesia, Vasto, Ortona,,all by the sea!!

Francavilla al Mare is very beautiful (my mom was born there) but it has become very expensive to buy. If you need any other information please let me know.


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> _MaryAnn a few pages back I answered one of your messages:_
> 
> Maryann,
> if you would like to be by the sea try places like
> Atri, Silvi Marina, Roseto degli Abruzzi.
> 
> On the other side there is Fossacesia, Vasto, Ortona,,all by the sea!!
> 
> Francavilla al Mare is very beautiful (my mom was born there) but it has become very expensive to buy. If you need any other information please let me know.


Hi, thank you very much, Elisa, for the information. Last year we passed by Silvi Marina and we went on the beach at Francavilla al Mare. We enjoyed it.
It seems that after having seen gorgeous Calabria, where everything is along the ocean, many towns, we will find a place there, but can you help me out with this thought, please? I still want to be certain Calabria is the place for me, rather than Abruzzo. Why don't more people who are retiring choose Calabria? I know if one is still working, there is most likely more work in Abruzzo. The Calabrese openly complain that there is little work. If I am fortunate to tutor or teach, I will, but the move is not depending on that.
So, Elisa, do you know of reasons why few go down south? I loved it, the blue clear water, many coastal towns, although there are not a lot of large cities.
Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Hi, thank you very much, Elisa, for the information. Last year we passed by Silvi Marina and we went on the beach at Francavilla al Mare. We enjoyed it.
> It seems that after having seen gorgeous Calabria, where everything is along the ocean, many towns, we will find a place there, but can you help me out with this thought, please? I still want to be certain Calabria is the place for me, rather than Abruzzo. Why don't more people who are retiring choose Calabria? I know if one is still working, there is most likely more work in Abruzzo. The Calabrese openly complain that there is little work. If I am fortunate to tutor or teach, I will, but the move is not depending on that.
> So, Elisa, do you know of reasons why few go down south? I loved it, the blue clear water, many coastal towns, although there are not a lot of large cities.
> Thank you.
> MaryAnn



Calabria is very very beautiful, you are right the beaches are incredible.. i have many friends in Calabria. Have you looked at Vibo Valentia, Tropea, around Cosensa and Catanzaro there are beautiful tows and you have the advantange of speaking english,,it does not matter where you go in Italy this is an incredible asset for you. Under the Italy forum I saw a few messages for information on Calabria, maybe you can take a look at them. Let me know if you need anything else, you can email me. 

Ciao


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> Calabria is very very beautiful, you are right the beaches are incredible.. i have many friends in Calabria. Have you looked at Vibo Valentia, Tropea, around Cosensa and Catanzaro there are beautiful tows and you have the advantange of speaking english,,it does not matter where you go in Italy this is an incredible asset for you. Under the Italy forum I saw a few messages for information on Calabria, maybe you can take a look at them. Let me know if you need anything else, you can email me.
> 
> Ciao


Hi, thanks, we did pass through Tropea, but unfortunately missed the beautiful part. It was congested, not a pretty part of it, so I do not know how my husband missed a turn or something. Did not go to Vibo Valentia.
Do you know why many people do not retire in Calabria? How are your friends managing? I do get a little concerned if there is enough to do for recreation. I would like to live in the more northern area; I was thinking this because being closer to Rome by train, like perhaps, 4 hours, or 2 hrs. from Naples. Where do your friends live and what do they do for recreation, such as plays, dancing, culture?


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Hi, thanks, we did pass through Tropea, but unfortunately missed the beautiful part. It was congested, not a pretty part of it, so I do not know how my husband missed a turn or something. Did not go to Vibo Valentia.
> Do you know why many people do not retire in Calabria? How are your friends managing? I do get a little concerned if there is enough to do for recreation. I would like to live in the more northern area; I was thinking this because being closer to Rome by train, like perhaps, 4 hours, or 2 hrs. from Naples. Where do your friends live and what do they do for recreation, such as plays, dancing, culture?


My friends are from ViboValentia, they own a restaurant..life is very busy for them and they have a very good life. For example I love Ofena, I have a house there, my father was born there, but I could not live there especially in the winter, so no matter where you move you have to think about the pros and cons. We have a house in Pescara as well, as I said my mother is from there and I lived there for several years when I went to school and loved Pescara in the summer and winter, there is so much to do. 

Getting back to Calabria, all the people I know are from the area..let me know if there is a specific area you like and I can ask about life in the area.

Have you visited Le Marche? There are some beautiful towns in this area as well. Really all of Italy is beautiful,,i personally fell in love with France in particular a town called St Paul de Vence,,, (i can dream at least)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> My friends are from ViboValentia, they own a restaurant..life is very busy for them and they have a very good life. For example I love Ofena, I have a house there, my father was born there, but I could not live there especially in the winter, so no matter where you move you have to think about the pros and cons. We have a house in Pescara as well, as I said my mother is from there and I lived there for several years when I went to school and loved Pescara in the summer and winter, there is so much to do.
> 
> Getting back to Calabria, all the people I know are from the area..let me know if there is a specific area you like and I can ask about life in the area.
> 
> Have you visited Le Marche? There are some beautiful towns in this area as well. Really all of Italy is beautiful,,i personally fell in love with France in particular a town called St Paul de Vence,,, (i can dream at least)
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Hi, Elisa, wow, I hit the right person to ask, didn't I? Thank you so much for replying. I really appreciate it. We are definitely returning in a year or less to buy. I had also visited Pescara. There seemed to be a lot to do.
The area we liked was Scalea, in the northern part of Calabria, along with ay towns south within 20 miles. I am wondering if there seems to be a lot to do. By things to do, well, it is not like we are always on the go here doing fun things constantly. so, I guess I am referring to music, concertsa, a place to get a drink and dance maybe, a shopping center, clubs people join with similar interests. I figured that area might be good because it would be closer to get to Naples by train 2 hrs. and Rome, 4 hours. What do you think, Elisa. I love Calabria, but I also hear people keep saying that they view it more as a holiday place. I feel, at 58, my husband, 61, we would love to feel that we are on a permanent vacation, but, also, I do not want to feel bored. Love the ocean, but to sit each day and watch it, well, you need people. Would love your input. (I do take advantage of speaking Italian and easily socialize. Fun.) Oh, have you heard of the software, "Rosetta Stone," to learn Italian. My husband and I are thinking of investing in it. Very costly.
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Hi, Elisa, wow, I hit the right person to ask, didn't I? Thank you so much for replying. I really appreciate it. We are definitely returning in a year or less to buy. I had also visited Pescara. There seemed to be a lot to do.
> The area we liked was Scalea, in the northern part of Calabria, along with ay towns south within 20 miles. I am wondering if there seems to be a lot to do. By things to do, well, it is not like we are always on the go here doing fun things constantly. so, I guess I am referring to music, concertsa, a place to get a drink and dance maybe, a shopping center, clubs people join with similar interests. I figured that area might be good because it would be closer to get to Naples by train 2 hrs. and Rome, 4 hours. What do you think, Elisa. I love Calabria, but I also hear people keep saying that they view it more as a holiday place. I feel, at 58, my husband, 61, we would love to feel that we are on a permanent vacation, but, also, I do not want to feel bored. Love the ocean, but to sit each day and watch it, well, you need people. Would love your input. (I do take advantage of speaking Italian and easily socialize. Fun.) Oh, have you heard of the software, "Rosetta Stone," to learn Italian. My husband and I are thinking of investing in it. Very costly.
> MaryAnn


My friend Erminia that lives near naples is on holidays in France right now but will ask her about Calabria as her husbands family is Calabrese. You sound like alot of fun,,and I think that you should really stick to a larger city or be just on the outskirts because in a small town you will have lots to do in the summer but in the winter?? And also the weather in Calabria is nice all year long.. 

I have never heard of Rosetta Stone..sorry! I will send Erminia an email now and wait for her answer, she will be home on August 9th...

Ciao for now


Maybe we should write in italian instead of english


----------



## Barry

*Enel*

Just recieved my ENEL bill for June/July and they have ,I think, a couple of pages about liberlizing electricty distribution by 2010 and a form to sign saying you don't want Enel to release any information on your contract. Has anyone read this? It seems to me they must have to give competing companies information on your consumption and the chance to bid on it and Enel dosen't want to. 

Barry


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> Just recieved my ENEL bill for June/July and they have ,I think, a couple of pages about liberlizing electricty distribution by 2010 and a form to sign saying you don't want Enel to release any information on your contract. Has anyone read this? It seems to me they must have to give competing companies information on your consumption and the chance to bid on it and Enel dosen't want to.
> 
> Barry



If you have any questions you can write to Enel here:
http://www.enel.com/en//services/contact/


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> My friend Erminia that lives near naples is on holidays in France right now but will ask her about Calabria as her husbands family is Calabrese. You sound like alot of fun,,and I think that you should really stick to a larger city or be just on the outskirts because in a small town you will have lots to do in the summer but in the winter?? And also the weather in Calabria is nice all year long..
> 
> I have never heard of Rosetta Stone..sorry! I will send Erminia an email now and wait for her answer, she will be home on August 9th...
> 
> Ciao for now
> 
> 
> Maybe we should write in italian instead of english


Elisa, you are a big help to everyone, aren't you? I can speak Italian, although it is the Sicilian dialect, but writing, well, no. My husband, unfortunately, takes a long time to connect words, and I know he is a little discouraged. I think some software will help if we do it together. If I try, he has responded, "No, MaryAnn, I cannot learn it that way." lol  Oh, well, he will get immersed in it and learn, when we move, which we plan on doing in 2 years. I am soo excited, for I feel so at home there and there is this calling for me to be there. Brings me back to my heritage, all my deceased relatives.
I am the only child, Elisa, and have recently lost my 2 parents 5 months apart. I wish I could see how to make this a private message.
Ok, well, thanks and have a really nice day. Oh, it is 9:35 p.m. there. Sleep well. 
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Just recieved my ENEL bill for June/July and they have ,I think, a couple of pages about liberlizing electricty distribution by 2010 and a form to sign saying you don't want Enel to release any information on your contract. Has anyone read this? It seems to me they must have to give competing companies information on your consumption and the chance to bid on it and Enel dosen't want to.
> 
> Barry


Hi, Barry, remember me? Calabria was outstanding, fantastic, the place to be. Just thought I would tell you. Hope you are fine.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

Hi MaryAnn
Glad you had a good time. I see Elisa is warning you about the isolated villages as well. They are a great place in summer but you would be bored in winter. Find somewhere warm in winter with young people around. You can always visit us in the mountains during the summer. Travelling is quick and easy in southern Italy.
Barry


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Hi, Barry, remember me? Calabria was outstanding, fantastic, the place to be. Just thought I would tell you. Hope you are fine.
> MaryAnn


Elisa, Barry has been telling me to avoid the isolated villages and I agree.
What do you think of an area within say 30 km of Scalea, to the south? That way it would not take long to get to get to Scalea, a larger city of about 10,000, I believe. I did not want a village where it is just people who go there in July and August and then there is no one in the winter.

Thanks, MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Elisa, Barry has been telling me to avoid the isolated villages and I agree.
> What do you think of an area within say 30 km of Scalea, to the south? That way it would not take long to get to get to Scalea, a larger city of about 10,000, I believe. I did not want a village where it is just people who go there in July and August and then there is no one in the winter.
> 
> Thanks, MaryAnn


I agree, Barry, and all along all the visits to areas, we asked realtors and people living there, who lives here permanently. Some had majority being vacationers for 2 mos. Very important.

The Sila Mtns were amazing!! We traveled across and it was marvelous. Now, forgive me, you do not live there permanently, do you? You go a few mos. of the yr, right?

Be well.
MaryAnn


----------



## Gill & Guy

*Journey to the South*

MaryAnne and all, 
There are three books you might want to read by the author Annie Hawes, an English woman who buys a little house in Liguria during the 1980s and tells the story of her life there. There are three books in the series, the first called "Extra Virgin", the second called "Ripe for the Picking" and the third called "Journey to the South" which is all about her journey with her fiancee and his Italian family back to their old homeland in Calabria.


----------



## maryann

Gill & Guy said:


> MaryAnne and all,
> There are three books you might want to read by the author Annie Hawes, an English woman who buys a little house in Liguria during the 1980s and tells the story of her life there. There are three books in the series, the first called "Extra Virgin", the second called "Ripe for the Picking" and the third called "Journey to the South" which is all about her journey with her fiancee and his Italian family back to their old homeland in Calabria.


Hi, there,Gil and Guy, and I love those 2 names, for they really go together so well!
It is always great to get a note from someone you never contacted, at least I do not think I ever did.  I just love this comradery of the forum. I envy you that now you have reached the stage of actually buying the home. Within one year, most likely July, we will return to Calabria to definitely buy, but first must find the property. Hope we can do that in 2 weeks, but we have a good idea of the area. I have been so upbeat since we have been home because of just knowing that is in the plan. (One tough part was coming home and finding that one of my 2 dogs was hit by a car during boarding and now cannot walk, but things look opti istic. He has a crushed vertebrae which is to heal.)
I will try to look up those books. In your opinion, are they realistic? It is great to hear of one written about Calabria and I appreciate your letting me know.

When will your home be finished? Barry also has a home in Ofena and I think, Judy. 

Thanks, Ciao! Oh, I will be purchasing the software, "Rosetta Stone." Any input? It is for the learning of Italian. I speak it, but my husband needs to learn.
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Elisa, you are a big help to everyone, aren't you? I can speak Italian, although it is the Sicilian dialect, but writing, well, no. My husband, unfortunately, takes a long time to connect words, and I know he is a little discouraged. I think some software will help if we do it together. If I try, he has responded, "No, MaryAnn, I cannot learn it that way." lol  Oh, well, he will get immersed in it and learn, when we move, which we plan on doing in 2 years. I am soo excited, for I feel so at home there and there is this calling for me to be there. Brings me back to my heritage, all my deceased relatives.
> I am the only child, Elisa, and have recently lost my 2 parents 5 months apart. I wish I could see how to make this a private message.
> Ok, well, thanks and have a really nice day. Oh, it is 9:35 p.m. there. Sleep well.
> MaryAnn




MaryAnn, just sent you an email in your box with my private email address,,

Here in Toronto we are very lucky, we 2 local italian TV stations, 2 italian radio stations and I also have Rai International and TG Sky. I belong to an italian cooking forum so I speak to my friends every day.  At work I listen to radio Parsifal a station from Pescara ...

here is the link:

Radio Parsifal


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,
Sounds like you are on the right track just don't rush into buying until you are sure!

Barry


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> MaryAnn, just sent you an email in your box with my private email address,,
> 
> Here in Toronto we are very lucky, we 2 local italian TV stations, 2 italian radio stations and I also have Rai International and TG Sky. I belong to an italian cooking forum so I speak to my friends every day.  At work I listen to radio Parsifal a station from Pescara ...
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> Radio Parsifal


Just got this email after the first one with your link. I am sorry that I repeated things about myself. Today is not a clear thinking day. When wer were in Italy, I boarded my 2 dogs with a wonderful man, a breeder, who has 16 dogs. I had gotten the one dog from him. My dog left the property and was hit by a car and crushed the vertebrae #7, which was a fracture of the spine. He has been in the care of a hospital, for he cannot yet stand or walk, and needs to get bladder control. My other dog is fine. In November, my 2 dogs here were killed on the highway, so this has been a week of, you know.

So, sorry if it was the same message as before. Thanks so much for the link.
i will try it. I am trying to recall which province Toronto is in? Is it Abruzzo or Puglia?
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

Sorry to hear about your dogs!..At this moment in time i'm in Toronto/Ontario


----------



## flawed

Gill & Guy said:


> MaryAnne and all,
> There are three books you might want to read by the author Annie Hawes, an English woman who buys a little house in Liguria during the 1980s and tells the story of her life there. There are three books in the series, the first called "Extra Virgin", the second called "Ripe for the Picking" and the third called "Journey to the South" which is all about her journey with her fiancee and his Italian family back to their old homeland in Calabria.


Hi Maryann

I can absolutely recommend "Extra Virgin" I loved it, as it talked about the life style and the people more than anything else I've read. Two english girls head to Italy to work as labourers on a rose farm, in the 1970's They find an old stone Rustico up in some olive terraces and buy it for a couple of thousand pounds. 

I love the tales of the locals, of learning to fit in, their journey to become a part of the community and stories of their trials renovating and reinhabiting the old farm house. The joys of lime were a crack up. So was the story of the well. 

I am slowly working my way through one by an Australian, Geoffrey Luck who bought a run down farmhouse in Umbria.
THe history lessons are a bit dry, I am not finding it near as entertaining, but there was still some useful information. I must find the other two by Annie Hawes....


----------



## Barry

Lynda,

Have you heard anything on your offer yet?

Barry


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> 
> Have you heard anything on your offer yet?
> 
> Barry


I was in Sydney last week, but I was expecting the valuer to call and make an appointment. We have submitted our financial details and are waiting on the valuer now. I don't now why it has taken so long, but the Australian property market is suffering too. The banker who came to see us told us they had teams of valuers out revaluing all the Bank's securities. I think that's why it has taken so long as I heard he had been busy on the Central coast. The banker has been on holidays also and is not due back until the 6th. 

Gianni refused our first offer, but Letizia suggested a compromise. I am happy with that, so if it is accepted, and we get our finance it could all fall into place quickly. 
I am getting pretty frustrated though. We could arrange the valuation privately but it a lot more expensive, and the Bank still has to accept it. 
I am chasing it up this week.
After so many interest rate rises this year the economy is stalling and they are now talking about a cut as early as September. 
Pointless heavy handed manipulations, make me really mad.


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hi Maryann
> 
> I can absolutely recommend "Extra Virgin" I loved it, as it talked about the life style and the people more than anything else I've read. Two english girls head to Italy to work as labourers on a rose farm, in the 1970's They find an old stone Rustico up in some olive terraces and buy it for a couple of thousand pounds.
> 
> I love the tales of the locals, of learning to fit in, their journey to become a part of the community and stories of their trials renovating and reinhabiting the old farm house. The joys of lime were a crack up. So was the story of the well.
> 
> I am slowly working my way through one by an Australian, Geoffrey Luck who bought a run down farmhouse in Umbria.
> THe history lessons are a bit dry, I am not finding it near as entertaining, but there was still some useful information. I must find the other two by Annie Hawes....


Hi there, Flawed, Gil and Guy,
You are all wonderful. I hope someday that we can all meet and laugh and sip some wine together. These books sound terrific and motivating. Funny thing, we have a married couple, Donna and Paul, who kind of are not into this way of living, in Italy, and all the changes. They came over to our home last night and we showed them a wonderful slide show on our tv with our digital. Never in my life have I had such gorgeous pictures of anywhere. Calabria is indeed a treasure a jewel, almost undiscovered. I was so excited to speak of it, yet there are those who jsut do not understand one's need to enter a stage in life where you just need to slow down. I don't feel that old, but we are hard workers, my hubby is frugal, a do it yourselfer on EVERYTHING, YES, ALL. Takes longer, but... They feel we are going backwards by moving to Italy. The questions were kind of funny, but I totally udnerstand theri confusion, so to speak. Questions such as, "But what are you going to do with all your stuff? How are you going to get it over there?" How about hospitals and health care? Right now some escape me, but I got a kick out of it. It is almost like people get a little shocked at us doing this. See, it makes a difference when you speak the language. I do and it helps; totally gets you into talking to people, etc., although, it is Sicilian dialect, and not perfect.

Tell me, I have a question: We are 58 and 61, (on the young side of those ages, bear in mind  But, do any of you know advantages of buying a home through a mortgage vs. paying cash? Any problems, advantages?

Thank you for the notes. Be well, let's stick together and someday we will all meet in some central place and have the biggest, most joyous Italian celeberation! I will cook!

Ciao,
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

Ha ha that looked funny, yes I am flawed, but my name is Lynda, My business is called Flawed & Fabulous and I use flawed on lots of stuff. 

Yes , I would love to get together, with you all sometime, but you are heading South aren't you Maryann ? 

I haven't been down there but I am hoping to next holiday. I wish I could spend more time in Italy. 
It is wintery here in Australia and I'm restless.


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> Sorry to hear about your dogs!..At this moment in time i'm in Toronto/Ontario



Thank you, Elisa, so how are you? What is new? My dog is doing a little better. He did get to stand a little today. We miss him.

I have absolutely loved showing my photos to people, great fun. 
Keep in touch.
Marianna


----------



## Elisa

Ciao Marianna, happy to hear that your dog is getting better! Next month we will be in New York for our first anniversary! Can't wait to go to Ferraras for cannoli and a rum baba! 

In the fall I am going to Pescara to take care of a few things, so i have a busy few months!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Elisa

Gill & Guy said:


> MaryAnne and all,
> There are three books you might want to read by the author Annie Hawes, an English woman who buys a little house in Liguria during the 1980s and tells the story of her life there. There are three books in the series, the first called "Extra Virgin", the second called "Ripe for the Picking" and the third called "Journey to the South" which is all about her journey with her fiancee and his Italian family back to their old homeland in Calabria.



I will have to buy these books!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> Ciao Marianna, happy to hear that your dog is getting better! Next month we will be in New York for our first anniversary! Can't wait to go to Ferraras for cannoli and a rum baba!
> 
> In the fall I am going to Pescara to take care of a few things, so i have a busy few months!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi, Elisa,
Which part of New York will you be coming to? We live about 2 hours north of NY City. We live in a small town named Plattekill. It is about 15 minutes from a larger city called Newburgh. Elisa, you are more than welcomed to visit. Please feel free to let me know if you would like to come. It would be wonderful to meet you. Happy Anniversary! Congratulations, especially the first year. Wow!

Is Ferraras in the City? Sounds like a place with many tasty things. I never did get to try tartufo in Italy.I am pre diabetic and do watch it, but I am a chocoholic. I had this gelato that was dark chocolate, with orange flavoring-terrific!

Hope to hear from you, Elise,
Marianna


----------



## Elisa

maryann said:


> Hi, Elisa,
> Which part of New York will you be coming to? We live about 2 hours north of NY City. We live in a small town named Plattekill. It is about 15 minutes from a larger city called Newburgh. Elisa, you are more than welcomed to visit. Please feel free to let me know if you would like to come. It would be wonderful to meet you. Happy Anniversary! Congratulations, especially the first year. Wow!
> 
> Is Ferraras in the City? Sounds like a place with many tasty things. I never did get to try tartufo in Italy.I am pre diabetic and do watch it, but I am a chocoholic. I had this gelato that was dark chocolate, with orange flavoring-terrific!
> 
> Hope to hear from you, Elise,
> Marianna




You are so kind! But I promise one day when we have more time we will come and visit. We are staying in Manhattan and Ferrara's is in Little Italy..
they have such wonderful food! Next time you are in the city you must visit! Talk to you soonnnn,,,ciao


----------



## maryann

Elisa said:


> You are so kind! But I promise one day when we have more time we will come and visit. We are staying in Manhattan and Ferrara's is in Little Italy..
> they have such wonderful food! Next time you are in the city you must visit! Talk to you soonnnn,,,ciao



Today I visited a sick friend and showed her some photos of Calabria and whiel we did tha t, her friend who is Italian and lives in Sicily called her.
Take care.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

Hey Elisa, 

The seller is not prepared to negotiate on price, I have started searching again. 

Do you know of any houses with gardens for sale there? I found another agent who has a couple in Ofena, One is a lot dearer,(180,000) but gosh it's nice.Huge with beautiful floors, courtyard and lots of land. The other one is quite cute , small and cheap only 30,000 but no garden :-(

Thought you might know of some other places that might be available. I really would like at least a garden. 

Lynda


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hey Elisa,
> 
> The seller is not prepared to negotiate on price, I have started searching again.
> 
> Do you know of any houses with gardens for sale there? I found another agent who has a couple in Ofena, One is a lot dearer,(180,000) but gosh it's nice.Huge with beautiful floors, courtyard and lots of land. The other one is quite cute , small and cheap only 30,000 but no garden :-(
> 
> Thought you might know of some other places that might be available. I really would like at least a garden.
> 
> Lynda


Hi there, my name is MaryAnn. It sounds exciting what you are doing and I wish I were to the step of negotiating. We are planning to move to Italy for good and buy a home within a year. Where do you live? Best of luck to you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa

Hi Lynda, i can ask my cousin Emilio if he has heard of any houses with gardens. You will find these type of houses not in the heart of town but in the area called the Piane or on the street to the cemetery. Another nice around at the foot of Ofena is Sande Pedre (i'm souding it our just like the Ofenese dialect)... i will keep in touch with you via email,,

ciao


----------



## flawed

Thanks Elisa,

I will try and get back over there again soon.

Look forward to hearing from you. 

Lynda


----------



## roo

*nice to see interest in ofena*

Hi fellow ofenese, my name is Rosa and besides my husband and family my next love is Ofena. I visit every year and stay in my cute house situated on via cappuccini, I am delighted to see the interest in ofena. It has been my home all my life although I live in Montreal. Keep up the interest cause this is what ofena needs. I wil be there in sept. Hope to meet you one day!


----------



## flawed

Hey Marianna,

Yeah its kinda fun negotiating ! I just had the valuer come to see my properties. It has taken so long to get him here. My negotiation on the one I like in Ofena is not going so well.. I have started looking on line again. Lots to think about as I didn't want to borrow more than 100,000. 

I am happy that it seems that Ofena has such a friendly bunch of expats. I am really looking forward to my next visit. 

I hope to meet everyone in time too. 

Lynda


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hey Marianna,
> 
> Yeah its kinda fun negotiating ! I just had the valuer come to see my properties. It has taken so long to get him here. My negotiation on the one I like in Ofena is not going so well.. I have started looking on line again. Lots to think about as I didn't want to borrow more than 100,000.
> 
> I am happy that it seems that Ofena has such a friendly bunch of expats. I am really looking forward to my next visit.
> 
> I hope to meet everyone in time too.
> 
> Lynda



HI, there, Lynda, 
Yes, isn't this forum great? I mean, just the chance to talk to people with common interests, yet far away. I actually met up in Calabria with 2 forum members. Cool. So, Lynda, I kind of joined in in the middle of your converation with someone else. Do you live in the UK and you want to move to Italy for good? Are you buying various properties and then planning to sell?
You mentioned a valuer; is that an assessor who determines the home's value for tax purposes?

We will be returning to buy. We live in the US. Lynda, do you see any advantages to borrowing in Italy vs. paying cash? Do you know of any complications with an Italian mortgage? We are 58 and 61. A friend mentioned why not take out a mortgage? Of course, that eliminates passing down the home to a child, but it is still an option to think about and weigh.

Have a terrific day, and I hope the Ofena negotiation goes your way. Best of luck. Can you keep me posted? Abruzzo was my choice of a place to live, then we visited Calabria. They are both great areas. Tough choice.

The Best,
Marianna


----------



## flawed

Hey Marianna, 


I live in Australia and Dubai 50/50 I travel back and forwards every two months.
My husband is managing a law firm in Dubai, we just rent there. We have a shop with a residence above, and a ruinous old bakery adjoining which we use as a shed.workshop and parking. 

We are looking to borrow against our equity in our place and buy in Italy, in the cheap end of the market. I started looking in Umbria, but Abruzzo is cheaper and very nice too. 

I don't know much about the borrowing process in Italy. We didn't think we would be able to borrow on the place we like as it is not habitable. 

The valuer came to check to see that our property was of sufficient value to fund the extra borrowings. We were looking at borrowing 100,000 AUD
for the place including costs of purchase. 
I will be happy to let you know, if we end up getting a place in Ofena. Come and check it out ! I'd love to show you around. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Hi Roo, You have a place in Ofena, So glad to make another contact. I haven't got my glasses on, so I'll make it quick. I'd love to talk some more about the town. and the winters ! So sorry we didn't spend more time just walking around. 
I might get there in Sept too. Lots of stuff up in the air at the moment. I'll give a shout to see if I can meet anyone next trip 

Lynda


----------



## GrahamOfena

*Final Act Sept 3rd*

Hi Guys and Girls, I've been reading your thread with interest, I did respond to an earlier Ofena thread but it seems to have disappeared.
I go to Italy to sign the Final Act on a property in Ofena on 3rd Sept, I haven't posted much really since seeing the place in April, as I have alot of dealings with properties over the years and know nothing is settled until you have the deeds in your name, anyhow, it's a small town house in Via Nicola Marcodelli, ( i think the spelling is correct) I have been looking in Abruzzo for nearly 3 years now, if this doesn't go through then I'll buy a tent and camp on the side of the road lol. 
The house has a brand new roof and has potential to be a lovely little holiday home, I have purchased it with the view of buying something a little bigger at a later date, I have an Italian girlfriend, which is very handy and I'm taking one to one Italian lessons with a tutor, so the best of both worlds really, anyway, thought I'd tell you my news and it's good to know where to come for the sugar ;-)
Graham.


----------



## Barry

*Buying in Ofena*

Hi Lynda,

Sorry to hear things aren't going to well. The Italians have a funny way of selling property, they decide on a price and won't budge even if they have to wait 5 or 6 years to get it. I think you will have better luck getting to know someone in Ofena who can tell you what is and isn't for sale. A lot of people don't advertise but depend on word of mouth. Keep in touch with Gianni as he will let you know if something comes up that fits your requirements.

Hello Graham,
You must be on Via Moscardelli? Near the square or further down past the church? Nicola Moscardelli was a famous poet in Italy but I don't know if he was born on the street that bears his name though he was born in Ofena.

Barry


----------



## GrahamOfena

Hi Barry,

You are of course spot on, my knowledge is pretty limited, but I've been informed that he actually lived in the road, his old house being exactly opposite mine (when I sign of course) I'm not sure if I remember correctly, I believe there is a sign outside the house stating this. But thanks for your correct name of the road


----------



## Barry

*Nicola Moscardelli*

Maybe the house is the one with the plaque on it?

Barry


----------



## roo

flawed said:


> Hi Roo, You have a place in Ofena, So glad to make another contact. I haven't got my glasses on, so I'll make it quick. I'd love to talk some more about the town. and the winters ! So sorry we didn't spend more time just walking around.
> I might get there in Sept too. Lots of stuff up in the air at the moment. I'll give a shout to see if I can meet anyone next trip
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda, it's very quiet in the winter so if you like quiet it could be ok if not well..... Also your house should be well heated cause it can get quite chilly in those old homes. You can ask me anything at this point what I don't know I can find out from my parents. Also of interest this year I heard that they are developing an abandoned town just near just near beautiful Ofena called Del Colle. Apparently it's to be really nice. I don't have an exact date but I should be there sometime around the 20th sept.
Rosa


----------



## GrahamOfena

Hi Barry,

This is the road itself.


----------



## Barry

Graham,
I hope you are buying furnished! Via Moscardelli is all stairs and I hate the thought of trying to get furniture down the street!

Rosa,
Are we related? My grandmother was Maria Loreta Emanuele.
Barry


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> Graham,
> I hope you are buying furnished! Via Moscardelli is all stairs and I hate the thought of trying to get furniture down the street!
> 
> Rosa,
> Are we related? My grandmother was Maria Loreta Emanuele.
> Barry


barry, I don't think so, this gentleman from las vegas(Tomaino)did my family tree and he did mention you, but you didn't appear in the generations, my last name is pasquantonio and my mom is a dionisi. i moved from ofena when i was 6 years old but it's always in my heart, we've now modernized part of our house, my parents go every second year and i go every year. i've driven thru caruffo and i hear that michael buble's (the singer) grandma is from caruffo. 
rosa


----------



## Barry

Rosa,
Sam would have mentioned it to me if we were related. Michael Buble's grandmother was from Carrufo. She's a Moscone and we met her last year at the Vancouver Ciccone - De Luca picnic.

Barry


----------



## Barry

Rosa,

Just checked my database and we are related. 6th cousins!

Barry


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> Rosa,
> 
> Just checked my database and we are related. 6th cousins!
> 
> Barry


hey cuz
So is it the my maternal or paternal side, i'll check also, wow 6th, that's close!
Are there any ofenese in calgary? there is a small community in montreal, nothing like TO. I have lots of cousins there.
take care for now
Rosa


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> Sorry to hear things aren't going to well. The Italians have a funny way of selling property, they decide on a price and won't budge even if they have to wait 5 or 6 years to get it. I think you will have better luck getting to know someone in Ofena who can tell you what is and isn't for sale. A lot of people don't advertise but depend on word of mouth. Keep in touch with Gianni as he will let you know if something comes up that fits your requirements.
> 
> 
> Hey Barry, thanks for the advice, I asked Elisa to keep an eye out too. I was talking to a fellow antique dealer about buying in Italy and he advised me to rent a house there for a while. He also said he was told the market there would drop in 6 months, which was interesting. I would like Gianni's contact details though as I left them in Australia. I got back to Dubai Sunday. The valuer finally came and I will know soon what I can borrow.
> I found another local agent as well and he had the red tower house at 35000E so that's substantially below Houses around Italy. I have noticed quite substantial differences in price across different websites too. I'm thinking of coming and staying in the area for a while, so I can spend more time looking. I wouldn't mind seeing just how hard it is to get there from Rome by public transport too.
> I saw someone else's post who is about to finalize, after 3 years of searching ! hope I don't have to wait that long !
> 
> Lynda


----------



## Barry

Lynda,
That red tower started at 50,000 euro. The trouble with it is that it is empty inside and is a difficult shape to build in. it does have a very nice view!
We haven't bused it yet but I guess from Rome to L'Aquila they run almost every hour and the trip would be about an hour and a half. The problem is the 30Km to Ofena! As far as I know there is only 1 bus a day at, I think, about 1 pm. There are probably several a day going from L'Aquila to Pescara that would let you off at the highway but then it's a couple of kilometers walk to Ofena.


----------



## flawed

Ha Ha, hmmm I didn't think it was going to be easy ! One a day hey...Don't know about the walk with a suitcase.... Is there a taxi service ?

I looked at the red tower. I like to call it the bird poo house. the first two floors are fair, the cellar is great but has poor access. There is no yard and the stairs to the roof have collapsed. The third floor is a crack up as it is choc full of pidgeon boxes, to the roof. The stairs are really good up three floors and it used to have an amazing paint job. There is an interesting round window on the stairwell. No windows or they have been bricked up. It would take a bit to adapt it as a home but still a fairytale castle.....I like the metal doors with birds on them too


----------



## Elisa

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> That red tower started at 50,000 euro. The trouble with it is that it is empty inside and is a difficult shape to build in. it does have a very nice view!
> We haven't bused it yet but I guess from Rome to L'Aquila they run almost every hour and the trip would be about an hour and a half. The problem is the 30Km to Ofena! As far as I know there is only 1 bus a day at, I think, about 1 pm. There are probably several a day going from L'Aquila to Pescara that would let you off at the highway but then it's a couple of kilometers walk to Ofena.



There is a bus that leaves from Ofena every morning at 6:00 or 6:15 am right from Ofena to Pescara..and returns in the afternoon from Pescara,,if I am not mistaken at 3:00 or 3:30 from the train station. Anyone in town can tell you where to catch the "Coriera"..


----------



## Barry

Yes going from Ofena to L'Aquila and back is no problem. It goes past our house at 6:30 AM and returns at 3:30 pm. Catch it in the morning, spent 4 hours at the market and return. as far as I can tell however the morning bus starts in Ofena, ie there is no bus from L'Aquila in the morning!


----------



## Elisa

Here is the Arpa website, hope it helps!

Arpaonline.it


----------



## maisie21

Hi Everyone
We have just returned from two glorious and very, very hot weeks in Ofena.
The temperature reached 40oC almost every day with very hot nights.
We have now become members of the club in Ofena. It costs 12 euros for each person once you have completed your basic details on a form.
We met with Gianni from Carrufo who came to inspect our grape crop to see whether he wanted them for his wine making and although we have quite a good crop this year there are not enough yet for him to make us some wine. But considering that the vines had been left untended for over 10 years before we bought the property we seem to have resurrected the crop quite well and look forward to good harvests in the future.
We have a Canadian neighbour as well now, who we did not get to meet, but we have met his father Ernesto who was overseeing the renovation project.
Also, we met Giacinta whose parents are also our neighbours. It has been a very productive two weeks in that consideration.
The fiesta was well underway when we left Ofena although we did go to see the Ofena choir perform in Piazza San Carlo and also went to the ' sagne' night where they had food, wine and music until the early hours of the morning.
We now have two bedrooms decorated, with a new ceramic floor in the one room that my husband John laid, and the bathroom will be complete when the shower cubicle is delivered in September.Also, we have seen the design for our new internal stairs and hopefully the work will start on those in October.
Did lots of shopping again and managed to visit lots of places including Sulmona which we really enjoyed.
It has certainly been a very productive, busy and interesting two weeks.
It was lovely meeting up with Pamela and Claire, both expats, to exchange views and ideas.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,

You are making me envious! We still don't know when or if we can get away in the fall as my wife's mother is having some health problems. It sounds like you know where all the good shopping is? Have you been to Castelli yet for the ceramics?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
No we haven't been to Castelli yet but I do have a good connection now for mosaics. One of our Italian neighbours works in Reggio and has his own internet site which I have not had chance to look at yet.
We are hoping to go back in October but we haven't booked the flight yet. When we landed at Stansted late Wednesday night we had an urgent text informing us that my mother in law was very poorly and unfortunately she died last night so any other trips are incidental at this moment in time.
I sincerely hope that your mother in laws health improves.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We haven't recieved any paperwork yet from ENEL although they have sent us our latest bill which is taken automatically from our Italian bank account.
We also came home to our water bill, just over 12 euros!!!
Next one will be the gas.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Hi Judy,
Our water bill was 18 euro for 6 months. The Enel bill has been running 7 euro/month even though we aren't there. They send an email notice every 2 months (I have to go to the web site to print the bill) but they don't collect from the bank until 6 months worth of bills have accumulated. Taxes were 161 euro for the year and I don't know what the garbage tax was as Gianni paid it for me.
Are you going to try and heat the house in cold weather with natural gas?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
Our taxes were 118 euros for the year.
We will be using a log burning fire to heat most of the house but we have had the pipework for radiators installed in all of the rooms and will just connect them up gradually as we renovate.
Judy


----------



## Barry

We'll have to move down to Ofena! Seems the living is cheaper there. I keep seeing this radiator business when referring to house heating. Do you mean those old style steel contraptions connected by pipes that run on hot water?
Don't they have forced air furnaces? How about in floor heating?

Barry


----------



## miolas

*Ofena and Capestrano - Abruzzo*

Hi ! My sister has bought a house in Ofena and we in Capestrano. If you wish to exchange infos, pls try my yahoo adress: miajolas Greetings from Finland !


----------



## miolas

*Expats in Ofena and Capestrano - Mail list ?*

Hi! Do you know if there is a mail list for expats of Ofena & Capestrano, Abruzzo ? We have recently purchased in the area and would love to exchange infos & news with English speaking people in the area. You can contact me in my yahoo-mail, user name: miajolas at yahoo dot com

PS: If your friends / family wish to purchase in the area I can recommend a very nice and professional local real estate agency called Abruzzo House -- their site can be found via Google search.


----------



## miolas

PS: I will be in Ofena 12-17th October'08.  Feel free to contact me at miajolas at yahoo dot com 

Happy to exchange infos about Ofena & Capestrano! 

Greetings from Finland !


----------



## Barry

Are you near the Highlander Bar? Great pannini except I keep forgetting they aren't open on Monday!
This forum seems to be the best for contacting people in the Upper Torino Valley. Maybe we can talk my cousin Dan Emanuele into doing a forum on his website. http/: Ofena - Forno dell'Abruzzo


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Everyone
> We have just returned from two glorious and very, very hot weeks in Ofena.
> The temperature reached 40oC almost every day with very hot nights.
> We have now become members of the club in Ofena. It costs 12 euros for each person once you have completed your basic details on a form.
> We met with Gianni from Carrufo who came to inspect our grape crop to see whether he wanted them for his wine making and although we have quite a good crop this year there are not enough yet for him to make us some wine. But considering that the vines had been left untended for over 10 years before we bought the property we seem to have resurrected the crop quite well and look forward to good harvests in the future.
> We have a Canadian neighbour as well now, who we did not get to meet, but we have met his father Ernesto who was overseeing the renovation project.
> Also, we met Giacinta whose parents are also our neighbours. It has been a very productive two weeks in that consideration.
> The fiesta was well underway when we left Ofena although we did go to see the Ofena choir perform in Piazza San Carlo and also went to the ' sagne' night where they had food, wine and music until the early hours of the morning.
> We now have two bedrooms decorated, with a new ceramic floor in the one room that my husband John laid, and the bathroom will be complete when the shower cubicle is delivered in September.Also, we have seen the design for our new internal stairs and hopefully the work will start on those in October.
> Did lots of shopping again and managed to visit lots of places including Sulmona which we really enjoyed.
> It has certainly been a very productive, busy and interesting two weeks.
> It was lovely meeting up with Pamela and Claire, both expats, to exchange views and ideas.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, glad you had a good time in Ofena,I was surprised to hear it was 40degrees, but I guess the old stone houses stay reasonably cool. It was 48degrees here in Dubai on the weekend.We are not getting outside much at the moment because of the heat.Thank goodness the airconditioning is good. The pool is like a hot bath at the moment and the water straight out of the cold tap is hot enough to shower in. Ofena seems to have the weather extremes as I have seen the pics with snow.
It sounds like your renovations are progressing well. It must be exciting. At first when I read your post I thought Gianni was going to buy your grapes, but I see now he was going to make you some wine. How exciting ! Maybe next year you will have enough.


----------



## miolas

*Ofena & Capestrano Tips*

Hi Barry & others !

Thanks Barry for the panini tip, we'll try that in October when in Capestarno  Do talk to your cousain about a link in his nice pages. A sub-category we we could sell&buy stuff (furniture etc) would also be useful 

Till next time ! 

- Mia from Finland


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, glad you had a good time in Ofena,I was surprised to hear it was 40degrees, but I guess the old stone houses stay reasonably cool. It was 48degrees here in Dubai on the weekend.We are not getting outside much at the moment because of the heat.Thank goodness the airconditioning is good. The pool is like a hot bath at the moment and the water straight out of the cold tap is hot enough to shower in. Ofena seems to have the weather extremes as I have seen the pics with snow.
> It sounds like your renovations are progressing well. It must be exciting. At first when I read your post I thought Gianni was going to buy your grapes, but I see now he was going to make you some wine. How exciting ! Maybe next year you will have enough.


Hi Lynda
I agree that it seems that Ofena has extremes of weather, we had a gauge in the garden that recorded over 50oC.
We haven't got air conditioning at the moment but I think that my husband has now been pursuaded that it could be a good idea.
Hopefully when we go back the builders will have started on the stairs, as soon as they are in we can finish the upstairs part of the house.
My husband bought me a big yellow wheelbarrow when we were there last time so that I could move the rubble( he is very thoughtful that way) as our previous builders left it piled up at the back of the property.
I have now relocated it around the garden to create raised gardens and a seating area.
We are hoping for a bigger crop of grapes next year but we will need to buy a rota vator first as the soil gets that hard that the rain is unable to penetrate the ground.(i wonder if they do them in pink?)
judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We'll have to move down to Ofena! Seems the living is cheaper there. I keep seeing this radiator business when referring to house heating. Do you mean those old style steel contraptions connected by pipes that run on hot water?
> Don't they have forced air furnaces? How about in floor heating?
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
We haven't got heating in the floor, it was difficult enough digging out the traces for the plumbing and wiring. But we are planning to put wooden flooring downstairs which will create added warmth and with the log fire it should be quite cosy in winter.
They have some ultra modern radiators on sale now of all shapes and sizes.
We only asked for two originally(in the bathroom and kitchen) that would feed the hot water system but our builder put the plumbing for them in every room. At the moment the pipework is capped off until we decide what to do.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,
Speaking of air conditioning Enel has told us they can't supply more than the basic 3000 watts we have. Is it different in Ofena? The town has had to turn off some of the street lights due to the lack of power! I don't know about putting wood down for flooring. At least with the tiles you can see the scorpions and they don't have a place to hide. My wife found one in the kitchen and she wasn't impressed!


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> Sorry to hear things aren't going to well. The Italians have a funny way of selling property, they decide on a price and won't budge even if they have to wait 5 or 6 years to get it. I think you will have better luck getting to know someone in Ofena who can tell you what is and isn't for sale. A lot of people don't advertise but depend on word of mouth. Keep in touch with Gianni as he will let you know if something comes up that fits your requirements.
> 
> Hello Graham,
> You must be on Via Moscardelli? Near the square or further down past the church? Nicola Moscardelli was a famous poet in Italy but I don't know if he was born on the street that bears his name though he was born in Ofena.
> 
> Barry


Hi,Barry,
It is MaryAnn. We had spoken before my trip to Calabria, which I love. Wow. We went down the west coast and up the east and it will be the west coast that we buy. In a year, we will return to buy. Tell me, barry, do you know if htere are any advantages to taking out an Italian mortgage. I am 58, hubby 61. We could either pay cash or borrow. 

Hope you are well. There are so many nice people in Ofena; Iwish I had decided on there, but Calabria has my heart. Love it.

Will write again; it is late.
Take care.
MaryAnn USA


----------



## Barry

MaryAnn,
I don't know much about the mortgage rules in Italy. I was told they might lend up to 50% on a habitable house.
Barry


----------



## flawed

Hi Judy, nice one with the cheery barrow. I have read that the electricity supply is poor and really only good for light. They suggest wood heaters or kero. Your pipe heating sounds good will that be gas? 

I know what you mean about the soil. I had some really heavy clay in my back yard in Australia which we turned with a rented tiller. I think if you mulch and compost consistently and use a wetting agent it will help too. It is always hard bringing a garden back to life, but very rewarding!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy,
> Speaking of air conditioning Enel has told us they can't supply more than the basic 3000 watts we have. Is it different in Ofena? The town has had to turn off some of the street lights due to the lack of power! I don't know about putting wood down for flooring. At least with the tiles you can see the scorpions and they don't have a place to hide. My wife found one in the kitchen and she wasn't impressed!


.
Hi Barry
We haven't fully investigated the air conditioning option yet but our new Canadian neighbour has had two units installed in his property.
I understand what you mean about the scorpions, we have found one or two in the house but we were told that was because of the damp that is still present and there are lots in the garden.
Apparently their sting is like a mosquito bite which is okay providing that you are not allergic to the sting.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Lynda
We haven't had any problems yet with the electricity, but our longest stay so far has been two weeks.
The power does dip when we put the kettle on but not markedly so and the fridge, microwave and toaster work without any problem.
The central heating will be run by gas as is the shower.
We have a small area close to the house which has good soil and I am planning to use this for some of my vegetables.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

All the inhabitants in Carrufo seem to have small tractors or rototillers for their gardens. When we first went there and saw the so called soil they were growing things in we couldn't believe it. It looked like pure rock to us! It's hard to imagine that in my grandparents days there were 10 times the current population all trying to live off the land. No wonder they all left!
Barry


----------



## Barry

Judy,
I noticed a lot of the stores sell dehumidifiers. We come from an area of very low humidity (annual precipitation less than 500mm) so we really notice the difference. My wife especially says it takes days to dry the laundry when we are in Carrufo.

Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> I don't know much about the mortgage rules in Italy. I was told they might lend up to 50% on a habitable house.
> Barry


Thanks, Barry. 
MaryAnn


----------



## Elisa.

At our apartment in Pescara we have portable units called "Il Pinguino", they work really good.

In Ofena our house is very cool and we are blessed with a cave that is used for storage on the outside. 

in the summer we sit in the 'grotta' and stay cool...

When I was small i was so scared to go in the grotta by myself,,it was dark and spooky,, i only leared to appreciate it later in life!


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
We have also noticed the de-humidifiers but have not purchased one yet.
My washing dried really fast in the garden, but then again the temperature was well over 40oC.
We also have a 'grotto' which will be used for storing any crops and of course my husbands wine(although he has yet to learn how to make wine properly). It is quite a good size and did have a resident bat in it when we bought the property but I think that he has moved on somewhere else now.
One of my Italian neighbours has a grotto also which is full of her crops of onions and garlic, she says that they will last her until next April/May.
The soil in our garden around the vines and olive trees is extremely hard and compacted my husband,John, tried to dig some of it but gave up which is why we need a rota vator. I think that he had visions of buying one that you can sit on until he realised that he would not be able to get around. Fortunately there is a small area of the garden that has a good depth of soft soil that I will be able to manage.
Judy.


----------



## jgudorf

Hi, we own an apartment in Ofena on Via Moscardelli. We live most of the time in England but are headed to Ofena next week. We also purchased through House Around Italy. We found the agent Maurizio to be very patient and helpful. Thanks for the advice about their builders, I have just heard that from another owner in the village as well. I think you will have a great time living there, it is so relaxed, so much to see outdoors, great variable climate, cultural sites etc...hope to see you there sometime.


----------



## maryann

jgudorf said:


> Hi, we own an apartment in Ofena on Via Moscardelli. We live most of the time in England but are headed to Ofena next week. We also purchased through House Around Italy. We found the agent Maurizio to be very patient and helpful. Thanks for the advice about their builders, I have just heard that from another owner in the village as well. I think you will have a great time living there, it is so relaxed, so much to see outdoors, great variable climate, cultural sites etc...hope to see you there sometime.


I would absolutely love to see you there sometime. We will most likely be buying in Calabria, but we hope to get around. What have you heard about builders? Also, do you know if there is an advantage to buying it through an Italian mortgage, vs. cash? We are 58 and 61. I need to look into the interest rates.

It seems that many things are not finished, started, but not completed, in Calabria. Saw that in Abruzzo, also.

Keep in touch.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

jgudorf said:


> Hi, we own an apartment in Ofena on Via Moscardelli. We live most of the time in England but are headed to Ofena next week. We also purchased through House Around Italy. We found the agent Maurizio to be very patient and helpful. Thanks for the advice about their builders, I have just heard that from another owner in the village as well. I think you will have a great time living there, it is so relaxed, so much to see outdoors, great variable climate, cultural sites etc...hope to see you there sometime.


Hi
We also have a house in Ofena on Via Delle AIE which is at the far end of the village.
We were hoping to return there in October but it looks like it could be November now although we also have a visit definitely booked for February.
It would be good to meet up sometime if our visits coincide.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> We also have a house in Ofena on Via Delle AIE which is at the far end of the village.
> We were hoping to return there in October but it looks like it could be November now although we also have a visit definitely booked for February.
> It would be good to meet up sometime if our visits coincide.
> 
> Judy.


Hi, we are from the USA. We will be going to Calabria in July, most likely and that is when we will buy a home. I know I will find something. It would be great to keep in touch. So, you are going inOct? That is great. I hope that works out for you. It seems there are at least 4 families on the forum living in or visiting Ofena. That is great. 
Isn't Italy great? I just love it. It is calling me and awaiting me. lol
I will write again. This week I have been parting with items so I can someday sell this home. too much stuff! Am having a yard sale this coming weekend. Wish me luck.

MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi, we are from the USA. We will be going to Calabria in July, most likely and that is when we will buy a home. I know I will find something. It would be great to keep in touch. So, you are going inOct? That is great. I hope that works out for you. It seems there are at least 4 families on the forum living in or visiting Ofena. That is great.
> Isn't Italy great? I just love it. It is calling me and awaiting me. lol
> I will write again. This week I have been parting with items so I can someday sell this home. too much stuff! Am having a yard sale this coming weekend. Wish me luck.
> 
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann, Good luck with that sale, I know what you mean. I have been trying to sell my stock and organize my home in Australia ready to move at some point. 
We are taking a little villa/townhouse in an older compound next door to my daughters new school. It's her first real job and the public transport in Dubai is almost non existent. It will make life easier for her. 
It is small but at least we will be able to garden. Have to buy everything including the whitegoods. 
Still it's cheaper in the long run, and it will be a home not a hotel. 
I will really miss Bur Dubai, the creek and the souks though. 
Lynda 

Hope you have a successful clearout !


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hi Maryann, Good luck with that sale, I know what you mean. I have been trying to sell my stock and organize my home in Australia ready to move at some point.
> We are taking a little villa/townhouse in an older compound next door to my daughters new school. It's her first real job and the public transport in Dubai is almost non existent. It will make life easier for her.
> It is small but at least we will be able to garden. Have to buy everything including the whitegoods.
> Still it's cheaper in the long run, and it will be a home not a hotel.
> I will really miss Bur Dubai, the creek and the souks though.
> Lynda
> 
> Hope you have a successful clearout !


Hi there, Lynda,
Thank you for the terrific note. So, you live in Australia and when are you planning to move to Italy? I did not quite follow where your daughter's school is.Is she a student or works at the school? Is Bur Dubai near Sidney? What are souks? Pardon, just very interesting. I have a daughter, 25, and a son, 22. My son went on his own years ago, but my daughter is in medical school to be a doctor. She is presently in her fourth year, last one, but hopes to go on for 5 more years for surgery. We shall see what is meant for her.Quite proud, but it is very competitive.

I am so working hard on selling things this week. It is work! Must part with things.
So, where in Italy are you moving to? Ofena. So many on this forum going there. It must be lovely. I loved Abruzzo last summer, just lovely.

Take care,
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

Hi
Have you sorted your builders out yet.
We have been put in touch with some builders from Pescara that recently renovated a house by us owned by a Canadian.We will use them to install our stairs but then my husband is going to complete all our renovation works,apart from any windows or doors that we need to replace and then we will use a local joiner, that way we can be sure that the work has been done properly.We are currently trying to recoup some of the money we spent by dealing with the director of HAI.
We will liaise through Francesca Palmy'girl friday' for HAI she is very good. We will rely on her to accept deliveries for us when we are not there.
Have you been inside the Church yet, it is very beautiful and well worth a visit? 
I look forward to meeting you in the future.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

Hi, Judy,
We have not located builders. I was not sure if your last message was directed to me or to someone else. We will be going again to Calabria in July to buy a home. I do not think building one will work out for us, as they want to build big ones, costly, out of our range. I loved Abruzzo, but also love Calabria.

So, it sounds as if you have a lot going on. Sorry, cannot recall, but I think you have 2 young children, right?
When will you move toItaly permanently?
MaryAnn


----------



## Guest

*bakers*

Hi judy
I managed to find a bakers in Ofena - its just around the corner from you - great bread. Its down cemetry road in a big orange building.

I also had a chat and a nice day out with an English Italian who lives next to the bakers who used to farm your bit of land. His name is Arnaldo and he has a biggest and best blue tractor in Ofena. He was farming your land three years ago and says it produces loads of stuff - so it hasnt been untended for years and should have produced crops this year if correctly looked after. 

He's a nice chap and is the guy who owned the two pigs back in the UK that escaped from the slaughter house a couple of years ago. Great fuss in the press and a huge pig hunt. Apparently they are thinking of makeing a movie about it. Anyway he says he might pop around one day and come and tell your husband what to do in the garden.

Can you send me that guys email who has the house for sale ??? I know someone who might be interested.

Hope you are getting somewhere getting some of your money back from Mateo

ciao
Pam


----------



## Barry

*Baker*

Does he bake everyday? Is it just the bread or do they do other things (buns etc)? Is it the peasant bread or more conventional? We like the bread but it's tough going in a sandwich getting through the crust!

Barry


----------



## Guest

When I got there it was late in the day - so most of it had gone - he does pizza on wednesdays. He had some great chocky biccies and those almond things and some other sweet type breads.


----------



## Elisa.

Barry, you may find toast bread up at Giacinta's store. 

Vincenzo makes great bread and the best amaretti..but I don't think he makes buns..He also makes great biscotti,,,great for breakfast....

You may find other types of breads at Giacinta's,,,she also sells bread from Villa Santa Lucia..


----------



## Elisa.

captainpugwashington said:


> When I got there it was late in the day - so most of it had gone - he does pizza on wednesdays. He had some great chocky biccies and those almond things and some other sweet type breads.



I WONDER WHaT CHOCKY BICCIES ARE


----------



## Elisa.

Lynda send her best wishes, she is having problems with the site and hopes to have the situation fixed by today.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Mary Ann
My husband and I have got five children between us and five grandchildren so I think that you must have me mixed up with someone else.
We are planning to move to Italy in 2010 and will start the residency process shortly as it can take a few months to sort the paperwork out.There is a lot of work to do at the house and in the garden but we have got plenty of time to work on it.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Pam
Good to hear from you again.
Have you managed to meet with the architect yet and sort the roof out?
What man do you mean?
We have not done anything yet about the money from Matteo.As soon as we landed back in England we had an urgent message about John's mom(we told you she was in hospital) and had to go straight to the hospital.Unfortuantely she died the following night.It has been a very difficult time as we have got to have an inquest into her death but it appears she died from C.Dif(hospital superbug).The funeral is tomorrow so hopefully we will be able to move forward but John has taken it very badly.
It will be interesting to chat to Arnaldo, although John will only be using a rota vator as he leaves everything else to me.
How much longer are you staying in Ofena?
Will speak soon
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Elisa. said:


> I WONDER WHaT CHOCKY BICCIES ARE


Just another term for chocolate biscuits Elisa.
Judy


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi there, Lynda,
> Thank you for the terrific note. So, you live in Australia and when are you planning to move to Italy? I did not quite follow where your daughter's school is.Is she a student or works at the school? Is Bur Dubai near Sidney? What are souks? Pardon, just very interesting. I have a daughter, 25, and a son, 22. My son went on his own years ago, but my daughter is in medical school to be a doctor. She is presently in her fourth year, last one, but hopes to go on for 5 more years for surgery. We shall see what is meant for her.Quite proud, but it is very competitive.
> 
> I am so working hard on selling things this week. It is work! Must part with things.
> So, where in Italy are you moving to? Ofena. So many on this forum going there. It must be lovely. I loved Abruzzo last summer, just lovely.
> 
> Take care,
> MaryAnn


Hi MaryAnn, sorry to be so long replying, I have had trouble logging in, Its good to be back. Home is Australia, but my husband is working in Dubai. I don't know how long he plans to be here. Bur Dubai is the old section of Dubai, near the creek. Souks are the Arabic trader's markets. There is a textile market near me, and computers, spices and gold are near also (on the Deira side of the creek.)
My son is 26, daughter 23 and youngest daughter 19. She is at Uni in Australia. She is missing family at the moment. I travel back and forth, staying for two months at a time. We are moving to a small Villa this weekend and I have been busy buying furniture as it is unfurnished.

I absolutely love Italy too. I was trying to get my husband to take me back end Sept but I'll go before the end of the year for sure. I dreamed of selling up everything at home and moving there eventually. I was looking for a cheap place to call our own for holidays though initially. The place we loved in Ofena needs a huge amount of money spent on it, but it would definately be a home.

My children are keen for us to get a place there too, and I hope they would make use of it. We have had so much trouble borrowing against our house, which is a shop and residence,the bank really hasn't been helpful. I don't think they like the fact we are in another country, and only half the money goes home. Rental accomodation is really expensive here we pay around 5000AUD a month rent for a 2 bedroom. The other things like food and electricals seem cheaper. 

I asked my husband to chase things up again this morning, so I'll see what happens. I'd prefer not to cross tie our security. 

Anyway, like you I'll keep dreaming. I'd really like to have another look around.

Hope your sale was successful. We just have to keep working towards our goal. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Can you send me that guys email who has the house for sale ??? I know someone who might be interested.

gosh, hope you don't mean the one we are interested in......?


----------



## Barry

*Travel*

I've just had Ryan Air quote me a price of 350 euro to travel from Eindhoven to Rome one way.
Has the era of cheap european air fares come to an end?

I am looking at maybe taking the train from London to Pescara next time. Because of our arrival time from Canada we usually have a 10 hour wait in Gatwick which is getting pretty boring! Has anyone taken the train?

Barry


----------



## Stravinsky

Barry said:


> I've just had Ryan Air quote me a price of 350 euro to travel from Eindhoven to Rome one way.
> Has the era of cheap european air fares come to an end?
> 
> I am looking at maybe taking the train from London to Pescara next time. Because of our arrival time from Canada we usually have a 10 hour wait in Gatwick which is getting pretty boring! Has anyone taken the train?
> 
> Barry


Wow, no .... I keep talking about taking a train back to the UK but a friend who is going to be in Marseilles and was going to come by train to us at Valencia said the journey was a whole day

I'm going to give you a nice little site now ...... enjoy 

How to travel by train from London to Italy | Venice Florence Rome & other cities


----------



## Barry

As near as I can tell it's 3 hrs. London to Paris, 7 hrs Paris to Milan then 5 hrs Milan to Pescara.

It isn't as bad as it sounds though as currently we have a 10 hr. wait in Gatwick, a 2hour flight to Rome and a 2 hour drive to Carrufo and we get into Rome about 10:30 pm and usually stay overnite so timewise for us it is about the same but I suspect the train is more comfortable and relaxing and scenic.

Barry


----------



## Stravinsky

Barry said:


> As near as I can tell it's 3 hrs. London to Paris, 7 hrs Paris to Milan then 5 hrs Milan to Pescara.
> 
> It isn't as bad as it sounds though as currently we have a 10 hr. wait in Gatwick, a 2hour flight to Rome and a 2 hour drive to Carrufo and we get into Rome about 10:30 pm and usually stay overnite so timewise for us it is about the same but I suspect the train is more comfortable and relaxing and scenic.
> 
> Barry


Did you look at that site .... I think its brilliant


----------



## Guest

Hi lynda,
I bought a house in ofena last year and I know the house you are interested in - its back garden looks over the front of my house. It does need lots of work but in the end you will have a greta house with a fantastic view. 

I had problems getting money for my house too - but in the end I went to 2 banks on the same day and managed to borrow the money as an unecured loan. 

So I would say keep on trying - barclays bank/woolich in italy lend money to foreigners as a mortgage - have you tried that rout??

Good luck
Pam


----------



## Barry

Stravinsky said:


> Did you look at that site .... I think its brilliant


Yes,
It has so much information it requires lots of study. We aren't used to this wealth of travel options. We have no train service except expensive tour trains so fly or drive everywhere. It's a bit confusing when there are so many different companies offering train service.
Speaking of travel Zoom Airlines just went bankrupt leaving a bunch of passengers stranded here in Calgary and in Glasgow.


----------



## Guest

*sorry*



maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> Good to hear from you again.
> Have you managed to meet with the architect yet and sort the roof out?
> What man do you mean?
> We have not done anything yet about the money from Matteo.As soon as we landed back in England we had an urgent message about John's mom(we told you she was in hospital) and had to go straight to the hospital.Unfortuantely she died the following night.It has been a very difficult time as we have got to have an inquest into her death but it appears she died from C.Dif(hospital superbug).The funeral is tomorrow so hopefully we will be able to move forward but John has taken it very badly.
> It will be interesting to chat to Arnaldo, although John will only be using a rota vator as he leaves everything else to me.
> How much longer are you staying in Ofena?
> Will speak soon
> Judy.


Sorry about Johns mum - hope you kick up an allmighty fuss.

The man we met on the last night - with the nice aunty and uncle - says he has a the best house in ofena to sell but that its falling down.....his name was max. 

Still here - the artitect was very nice but not heard from her again - but my phone has been playing up - so am going to chase her tomorrow......I did get a builder to look at the roof - so one small step......

There are days when I seem to live on biscuits and red wine.......strong stuff couple of glasses and I am flying. Not sure why you have to dip bicscuits in but still.......women give you coffee the men their wine......

Am thinking of going grape picking for some pocket money - could be a learning experience as they say.....

Pam


----------



## Barry

Hi Pam,

I've emailed Anne in Carrufo but haven't heard back yet.
A couple of months ago the store in Villa Santa Lucia closed and they had an advert for someone to take it over. From what I could understand there was some sort of grant or subsidy if you were female and wanted to take it on but I don't know if they found anyone.

Barry


----------



## Elisa.

Barry said:


> As near as I can tell it's 3 hrs. London to Paris, 7 hrs Paris to Milan then 5 hrs Milan to Pescara.
> 
> It isn't as bad as it sounds though as currently we have a 10 hr. wait in Gatwick, a 2hour flight to Rome and a 2 hour drive to Carrufo and we get into Rome about 10:30 pm and usually stay overnite so timewise for us it is about the same but I suspect the train is more comfortable and relaxing and scenic.
> 
> Barry



Barry, did you ever look into the price that Skyservice offers from Toronto to Pescara. I take this flight often,,they fly until the end of October to Pescara.


----------



## Barry

Elisa. said:


> Barry, did you ever look into the price that Skyservice offers from Toronto to Pescara. I take this flight often,,they fly until the end of October to Pescara.


It's a lot longer and a lot more expensive for us to go through Toronto. Calgary to Toronto is 4.5 hours and $400 then Toronto to Pescara 9 hours and $1250.

We fly Calgary to London 8 hours and $950 then London to Rome 2 hours and $150.
Last October I paid $1800 for the two of us Calgary to Rome and back!

You should check out Canadian Affair. They also fly from Toronto to London at a very good price then either Easyjet to Rome Ciampino or Ryan Air to Pescara.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

captainpugwashington said:


> Sorry about Johns mum - hope you kick up an allmighty fuss.
> 
> The man we met on the last night - with the nice aunty and uncle - says he has a the best house in ofena to sell but that its falling down.....his name was max.
> 
> Still here - the artitect was very nice but not heard from her again - but my phone has been playing up - so am going to chase her tomorrow......I did get a builder to look at the roof - so one small step......
> 
> There are days when I seem to live on biscuits and red wine.......strong stuff couple of glasses and I am flying. Not sure why you have to dip bicscuits in but still.......women give you coffee the men their wine......
> 
> Am thinking of going grape picking for some pocket money - could be a learning experience as they say.....
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam
Yes, we have already started the complaint process.
I have written to the Chief Executive of the hospital and the Coroner is also doing so.
The hospital have until February next year to provide answers and an explanation for his mothers death and they will then have to go to court and answer the Coroners questions.
I didn't realise that Max wanted to sell his house that wasn't the impression that I got.
Do you know how long you will be staying there yet?
We will be over either October or November, I haven't booked anything yet as we have had other things on our minds.
Enjoy the grape picking!


----------



## Elisa.

Barry said:


> It's a lot longer and a lot more expensive for us to go through Toronto. Calgary to Toronto is 4.5 hours and $400 then Toronto to Pescara 9 hours and $1250.
> 
> We fly Calgary to London 8 hours and $950 then London to Rome 2 hours and $150.
> Last October I paid $1800 for the two of us Calgary to Rome and back!
> 
> You should check out Canadian Affair. They also fly from Toronto to London at a very good price then either Easyjet to Rome Ciampino or Ryan Air to Pescara.
> 
> Barry



I book ahead usually ...and to Pescara it is about 900.00..which is not bad,,,
i hate connecting flights!


----------



## Barry

Elisa. said:


> I book ahead usually ...and to Pescara it is about 900.00..which is not bad,,,
> i hate connecting flights!


That's not bad. We have no choice on connecting flights as there is nothing direct from Calgary. I like Pescara airport as it is very quiet and not busy. We flew in once on Ryan Air but leaving was a bit scary as they wouldn't let anyone sit in the end seats until we were off the ground and the plane took the whole length of the runway to lift off! Ciampino's not bad either and there are lots of stores, including Ikea right beside it so we can get any shopping done before we drive to Carrufo.


----------



## Elisa.

They love Ikea in Italy ....


----------



## Guest

flawed said:


> Hi MaryAnn, sorry to be so long replying, I have had trouble logging in, Its good to be back. Home is Australia, but my husband is working in Dubai. I don't know how long he plans to be here. Bur Dubai is the old section of Dubai, near the creek. Souks are the Arabic trader's markets. There is a textile market near me, and computers, spices and gold are near also (on the Deira side of the creek.)
> My son is 26, daughter 23 and youngest daughter 19. She is at Uni in Australia. She is missing family at the moment. I travel back and forth, staying for two months at a time. We are moving to a small Villa this weekend and I have been busy buying furniture as it is unfurnished.
> 
> I absolutely love Italy too. I was trying to get my husband to take me back end Sept but I'll go before the end of the year for sure. I dreamed of selling up everything at home and moving there eventually. I was looking for a cheap place to call our own for holidays though initially. The place we loved in Ofena needs a huge amount of money spent on it, but it would definately be a home.
> 
> My children are keen for us to get a place there too, and I hope they would make use of it. We have had so much trouble borrowing against our house, which is a shop and residence,the bank really hasn't been helpful. I don't think they like the fact we are in another country, and only half the money goes home. Rental accomodation is really expensive here we pay around 5000AUD a month rent for a 2 bedroom. The other things like food and electricals seem cheaper.
> 
> I asked my husband to chase things up again this morning, so I'll see what happens. I'd prefer not to cross tie our security.
> 
> Anyway, like you I'll keep dreaming. I'd really like to have another look around.
> 
> Hope your sale was successful. We just have to keep working towards our goal.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda - not sure if you read my last post - but I have a house almost opposite to yours. I had dinner with Gianni the HAI agent who sold me the house and he asked me to ask you to get in touch with him by email you can get it from B&B Villa Santa Lucia Abruzzo
ciao
Pam


----------



## Barry

Hi Pam,

Has Gianni got Daco trained for truffle hunting yet?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

captainpugwashington said:


> Hi Lynda - not sure if you read my last post - but I have a house almost opposite to yours. I had dinner with Gianni the HAI agent who sold me the house and he asked me to ask you to get in touch with him by email you can get it from B&B Villa Santa Lucia Abruzzo
> ciao
> Pam


Hi Pam
Hope that you are keeping well?
We have booked our flight today for November 20th(will you still be around then?) and we have another trip booked for February.
Any more news on the house?
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> Hope that you are keeping well?
> We have booked our flight today for November 20th(will you still be around then?) and we have another trip booked for February.
> Any more news on the house?
> Judy.


Does this mean you've got the heat on?


----------



## Guest

Barry said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> Has Gianni got Daco trained for truffle hunting yet?
> 
> Barry


Nope - dog has him trained nicely - can not leave home without him.....


----------



## Guest

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> Hope that you are keeping well?
> We have booked our flight today for November 20th(will you still be around then?) and we have another trip booked for February.
> Any more news on the house?
> Judy.


Have graduated to painting doors now - I know I should do the walls first but can not look at any more cream paint.....The archtect is going to submit a dea for me - her estimate for the bathrooms is about half the price I was quoted - at least that gives me a starting point for any negotiations with builders...Still waiting for the roof people to get back to me......

Who knows - I hope I am not here in november its supposed to be cold........


----------



## flawed

captainpugwashington said:


> Hi lynda,
> I bought a house in ofena last year and I know the house you are interested in - its back garden looks over the front of my house. It does need lots of work but in the end you will have a greta house with a fantastic view.
> 
> I had problems getting money for my house too - but in the end I went to 2 banks on the same day and managed to borrow the money as an unecured loan.
> 
> So I would say keep on trying - barclays bank/woolich in italy lend money to foreigners as a mortgage - have you tried that rout??
> 
> Good luck
> Pam


Hi Pam, 
I don't know what street the house is on but it is before the wall I think. The yard is terraced and goes to a road below. It does have a great view. I have been so busy with moving in Dubai, I haven't had time to chase it up. 

We had no furniture and I have had to buy everything including whitegoods. I am trying to organize a trip back at the beginning of October for another look. Also trying to bring my girls. Just got to find tickets. That is an interesting idea, I could borrow some as mortgage and the rest as a personal loan. Rod just got a huge salary increase, (20,000 DHS per month extra) and the villa is cheaper than the hotel appartment, so our affordability is great now. I probably should have tried Barclays sooner they are here in Dubai too. 

I am looking forward to getting back to Italy, just got to work out the dates. Maybe we will end up neighbours? 

Thanks for the interest ,Lynda. 

just got to work out the dates.


----------



## flawed

jgudorf said:


> Hi, we own an apartment in Ofena on Via Moscardelli. We live most of the time in England but are headed to Ofena next week. We also purchased through House Around Italy. We found the agent Maurizio to be very patient and helpful. Thanks for the advice about their builders, I have just heard that from another owner in the village as well. I think you will have a great time living there, it is so relaxed, so much to see outdoors, great variable climate, cultural sites etc...hope to see you there sometime.



We really liked Maurizo too, he was very professional and on the ball. I'd like to catch up with him again when I come back. lynda


----------



## flawed

Hi Lynda - not sure if you read my last post - but I have a house almost opposite to yours. I had dinner with Gianni the HAI agent who sold me the house and he asked me to ask you to get in touch with him by email you can get it from B&B Villa Santa Lucia Abruzzo
ciao
Pam 

Hey Pam, I was just trolling through reading up what I'd missed. i just got an email away to Gianni. I will get in touch with him if we can make it back to Italy then end Sept, beginning of October...

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Does this mean you've got the heat on?


We have got a log burning stove which will have to do for the time being.We will only be there for a few days as my husband cannot get any more time off work.
We have been there in February and it was in the 20's then. I may have to sleep in a woolly jumper and socks(passion killers) but at least I can have a hot shower to warm me up.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

We are just waiting now to see if our new builder has managed to contact the architect that put our plans to the commune as we cannot start on the stairs until Gianni(our builder) has clarified a few point with him.
So at the moment we will still be trudging outside to get upstairs.
Good luck with the painting and bathroom.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Pam,
> I don't know what street the house is on but it is before the wall I think. The yard is terraced and goes to a road below. It does have a great view. I have been so busy with moving in Dubai, I haven't had time to chase it up.
> 
> We had no furniture and I have had to buy everything including whitegoods. I am trying to organize a trip back at the beginning of October for another look. Also trying to bring my girls. Just got to find tickets. That is an interesting idea, I could borrow some as mortgage and the rest as a personal loan. Rod just got a huge salary increase, (20,000 DHS per month extra) and the villa is cheaper than the hotel appartment, so our affordability is great now. I probably should have tried Barclays sooner they are here in Dubai too.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting back to Italy, just got to work out the dates. Maybe we will end up neighbours?
> 
> Thanks for the interest ,Lynda.
> 
> just got to work out the dates.


Hi Lynda
We have also had dealings with Barclays bank when buying our property.It was a very simple process as they are continually expanding in Europe and abroad in general. They do have some branches in Italy although they are mainly in the north around Milan but I we have been told that they may be opening branches further south(they have lots of branches in Spain apparently).
You can get a lot of information from their website.There is information on living and retiring abroad, the health service, driving,pension advice and obviously buying in Italy. the website that I accessed was:
www.barclays.co.uk/buyingabroad/italy.
How long are you planning to stay in Ofena? We will be there in November.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

captainpugwashington said:


> Have graduated to painting doors now - I know I should do the walls first but can not look at any more cream paint.....The archtect is going to submit a dea for me - her estimate for the bathrooms is about half the price I was quoted - at least that gives me a starting point for any negotiations with builders...Still waiting for the roof people to get back to me......
> 
> Who knows - I hope I am not here in november its supposed to be cold........


Have you checked out Santo Stefano di Sessanio. The restorations they are doing look very simple and don't appear to involve much painting!

Sextantio - S.Stefano di Sessanio


Barry


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, we are from the USA. We will be going to Calabria in July, most likely and that is when we will buy a home. I know I will find something. It would be great to keep in touch. So, you are going inOct? That is great. I hope that works out for you. It seems there are at least 4 families on the forum living in or visiting Ofena. That is great.
> Isn't Italy great? I just love it. It is calling me and awaiting me. lol
> I will write again. This week I have been parting with items so I can someday sell this home. too much stuff! Am having a yard sale this coming weekend. Wish me luck.
> 
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
Yes, I agree Italy is a beautiful country. It is lovely looking out of our windows onto mountains and valleys we have got some wonderful views from our garden
Unfortunately we have had to delay our next trip until November, it will be the first time that we have gone in that month so it will be interesting to see the difference in the climate, It cannot be as bad as it is here at the moment, we have had non stop rain for a week now- the joys of the English summer!
Hope that your yard sale went well?
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I've just had Ryan Air quote me a price of 350 euro to travel from Eindhoven to Rome one way.
> Has the era of cheap european air fares come to an end?
> 
> I am looking at maybe taking the train from London to Pescara next time. Because of our arrival time from Canada we usually have a 10 hour wait in Gatwick which is getting pretty boring! Has anyone taken the train?
> 
> Barry


Barry
Ryannair are doing some really good prices at the moment.We have just booked our trip in November and it was £76 return for two adults including priority booking and £16 card charges, from Stansted to Pescara.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Barry
> Ryannair are doing some really good prices at the moment.We have just booked our trip in November and it was £76 return for two adults including priority booking and £16 card charges, from Stansted to Pescara.
> Judy.


Hi Judy,

We did this one once but our problem is getting to Stansted. We land at Gatwick and the time we used Ryan Air they held us up at customs so that we missed the bus to Stansted. We had to take a taxis which cost 124 pounds which was 3 times the cost of our ticket!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> We did this one once but our problem is getting to Stansted. We land at Gatwick and the time we used Ryan Air they held us up at customs so that we missed the bus to Stansted. We had to take a taxis which cost 124 pounds which was 3 times the cost of our ticket!


Hi Barry
I understand what you mean about getting to Stansted, it is a nightmare for us and we live in England.It costs us three times as much to get to Stansted than it does to fly to Italy. We could fly to Rome from East midlands but at the moment it is more convenient to fly to Pescara especially as the flight times have been altered.
Judy.


----------



## roo

*going to ofena*

Hi Everyone, going to Ofena next week, arriving sept 19, staying 2 weeks anyone going to be there?
Rosa


----------



## maryann

roo said:


> Hi Everyone, going to Ofena next week, arriving sept 19, staying 2 weeks anyone going to be there?
> Rosa


Lucky lucky you! That is wonderful. I love Abruzzo, a beautiful place. We will be going to Calabria in June or July to buy a home. We were there this past July. can't wait. Are you going to live there permanently?

MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> Hi Everyone, going to Ofena next week, arriving sept 19, staying 2 weeks anyone going to be there?
> Rosa


Hi Rosa,
Met your nephew Anthony on youtube the other day! Could you get Vincenzo Silveri's email address if you see him? I've been trying to run him down for 3 years but everytime I've been in the town office he hasn't!

Barry


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> Hi Rosa,
> Met your nephew Anthony on youtube the other day! Could you get Vincenzo Silveri's email address if you see him? I've been trying to run him down for 3 years but everytime I've been in the town office he hasn't!
> 
> Barry


Barry, it will be my pleasure, do you mean the baker. Did you hear anthony`s singing on you tube.
Rosa


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> Barry, it will be my pleasure, do you mean the baker. Did you hear anthony`s singing on you tube.
> Rosa


No Giacinta's husband. Anthony and I both happened to be watching a video by Gercio Tonjoni on the Pasquantonio Genealogy.

Barry


----------



## GrahamOfena

Hi Rosa,

Sorry, just missed you, got back from Ofena on Saturday, got the keys to my house last Weds. I just love that town, everyone is so friendly, stayed at the Bar owners apartment as we didn't have the water sorted till Friday, but we're going back in November for nearly 2 weeks. So can't wait, I'm even considering going the whole hog and moving there, my girlfriend is Italain and she adores the place, not making any hasty decisions and will maybe take a sabatical from work for 3-6 months and test the water, so watch this space!
Graham


----------



## roo

GrahamOfena said:


> Hi Rosa,
> 
> Sorry, just missed you, got back from Ofena on Saturday, got the keys to my house last Weds. I just love that town, everyone is so friendly, stayed at the Bar owners apartment as we didn't have the water sorted till Friday, but we're going back in November for nearly 2 weeks. So can't wait, I'm even considering going the whole hog and moving there, my girlfriend is Italain and she adores the place, not making any hasty decisions and will maybe take a sabatical from work for 3-6 months and test the water, so watch this space!
> Graham


Dear Graham, sorry we missed each, per chance did you stay at my uncles appartment (last name stella) maybe we'll all retire their one day. nice to hear someone loves it just as much. 
Rosa


----------



## roo

maryann said:


> Lucky lucky you! That is wonderful. I love Abruzzo, a beautiful place. We will be going to Calabria in June or July to buy a home. We were there this past July. can't wait. Are you going to live there permanently?
> 
> MaryAnn


Eventually maybe spend 6 months there and some in Montreal, i still love this city.
Rosa


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> No Giacinta's husband. Anthony and I both happened to be watching a video by Gercio Tonjoni on the Pasquantonio Genealogy.
> 
> Barry


I will speak to her if I can. Saw that video also, interesting.


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> I will speak to her if I can. Saw that video also, interesting.


Rosa

You wouldn't happen to know Nicola Ciccone, the singer, from Montreal. Trying to figure out if we are related. I know my second cousin Lidio Ciccone moved to Montreal where he died back in 1978 but don't know anything more about him.

Barry


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> Rosa
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know Nicola Ciccone, the singer, from Montreal. Trying to figure out if we are related. I know my second cousin Lidio Ciccone moved to Montreal where he died back in 1978 but don't know anything more about him.
> 
> Barry


Barry, I'll ck with my dad, (he's sleeping now) who was lidio's dad, that's how he'll know, also a surname would help.
Rosa (i don't know nicola ciccone)


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> Barry, I'll ck with my dad, (he's sleeping now) who was lidio's dad, that's how he'll know, also a surname would help.
> Rosa (i don't know nicola ciccone)


Lidio's father was Giuseppe Ciccone married to Giulia Ciccone but they never left Carrufo. There only son was Lidio Ciccone. I don't know when he came to Montreal but he died there in 1978. My grandmother was Maria Loreta Emanuele from Ofena but her and her sister went to Vancouver instead of eastern Canada. Your 3 rd. cousin Maryann Pasquantonio in Massachusetts was wondering if you knew where in Ofena the Pasquantonio's lived has she would like to visit the ancestral home some day.

Barry


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> Lidio's father was Giuseppe Ciccone married to Giulia Ciccone but they never left Carrufo. There only son was Lidio Ciccone. I don't know when he came to Montreal but he died there in 1978. My grandmother was Maria Loreta Emanuele from Ofena but her and her sister went to Vancouver instead of eastern Canada. Your 3 rd. cousin Maryann Pasquantonio in Massachusetts was wondering if you knew where in Ofena the Pasquantonio's lived has she would like to visit the ancestral home some day.
> 
> Barry


I'll check with my dad what he knew about lidio, because his parents were from carrufo perhaps he wouldn't really know them, what year was your grandmother born and is she buried in ofena? As for Mary Ann it depends which pasquantonio family she's from (my3rd cousin?) I should know her, is her father a lawyer or judge? Interesting. There are quite a few pasquantonio dwellings in ofena. (Mine included) Rosa


----------



## kizmetsadjutant

*Abruzzo builders*

Hi - we are just starting renovations in Ofena, and I was wondering which builders you used that you didn't like, and which builders did better? I am very interested in learning from your experience! If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks!



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


----------



## maryann

kizmetsadjutant said:


> Hi - we are just starting renovations in Ofena, and I was wondering which builders you used that you didn't like, and which builders did better? I am very interested in learning from your experience! If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, Maise,
We have spoken before, but I cannot remember if I wrote since my Calabria trip this summer. We will be going in July to buy a home, a permanent and then move in July 2010. Pretty exciting stuff! It does not matter if Ofena is not that close to me, I would still love to meet up somewhere with people that came from other countries. We are from the US.

We plan on living in Calabria. Keep me posted on how you are doing. Oh, a question: have you found an affordable way of shipping furniture and goods? I am getting crazy prices that I feel that I will just sell my furniture; would have liked to hang on to my nice bedroom furniture.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, Maise,
> We have spoken before, but I cannot remember if I wrote since my Calabria trip this summer. We will be going in July to buy a home, a permanent and then move in July 2010. Pretty exciting stuff! It does not matter if Ofena is not that close to me, I would still love to meet up somewhere with people that came from other countries. We are from the US.
> 
> We plan on living in Calabria. Keep me posted on how you are doing. Oh, a question: have you found an affordable way of shipping furniture and goods? I am getting crazy prices that I feel that I will just sell my furniture; would have liked to hang on to my nice bedroom furniture.
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
Where in the US do you live? My daughter lives in Rochester MN.
We would love to meet up with you if we can arrange it.If you are also planning to move in 2010 we will have plenty of time on our hands.
I am still trawling the internet for affordable ways of shipping the furniture.We went to a overseas property show 2 years ago and we were told then that it would cost approx £2.000 for a container.
I will start getting my quotes in the new year, as I imagine that it would have to be booked well in advance of the moving day. i think that it would cost more to buy all new furniture rather than ship what you have already got across. Besides which, we have also got some nice furniture that I want to keep.
I have made new curtains for the bedrooms and taken them across in my hold luggage.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Hi Rosa,
> 
> Sorry, just missed you, got back from Ofena on Saturday, got the keys to my house last Weds. I just love that town, everyone is so friendly, stayed at the Bar owners apartment as we didn't have the water sorted till Friday, but we're going back in November for nearly 2 weeks. So can't wait, I'm even considering going the whole hog and moving there, my girlfriend is Italain and she adores the place, not making any hasty decisions and will maybe take a sabatical from work for 3-6 months and test the water, so watch this space!
> Graham


Hi Graham
Have you got a date fixed yet for your next visit to Ofena? We are going back on the 20th November for a few days.
We are also planning to relocate to Ofena in 2010 as soon as my husband retires from his job, he is already counting the days/months to when he can finish work.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

kizmetsadjutant said:


> Hi - we are just starting renovations in Ofena, and I was wondering which builders you used that you didn't like, and which builders did better? I am very interested in learning from your experience! If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi
A Canadian gentleman, who has a house by us in Ofena, had some builders from Pescara.
As we left in August he was due to go to Ofena at the beginning of September for a couple of months.
The work that they did on his property was very good, they took the walls back to the original stone and it looked lovely when they had finished.
It may be worth talking to him to get the builders contact number. He lives on Via Delle AIE.(there are 4 properties clustered together).
Judy.


----------



## kizmetsadjutant

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> A Canadian gentleman, who has a house by us in Ofena, had some builders from Pescara.
> As we left in August he was due to go to Ofena at the beginning of September for a couple of months.
> The work that they did on his property was very good, they took the walls back to the original stone and it looked lovely when they had finished.
> It may be worth talking to him to get the builders contact number. He lives on Via Delle AIE.(there are 4 properties clustered together).
> Judy.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Barry

*Meeting Place for Ofenesi*

A google group has been set up for all old and new residents or want to be residents of Ofena. Contact me directly with your email address if you want to join.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> A google group has been set up for all old and new residents or want to be residents of Ofena. Contact me directly with your email address if you want to join.
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry
All done, although I do not have a picture to download( but that is probably a good thing).

Many thanks
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Thanks Barry
> All done, although I do not have a picture to download( but that is probably a good thing).
> 
> Many thanks
> Judy.


You'll have to post some pictures of your house. You seem to be the furthest ahead on renovations!


----------



## Mapleleaf

*Welcome to Ofena*



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


Hi, Maisie:

Hello from your neighbors! Glad you liked the renovations to our house - most of the village saw the results before we did! Only in Italy! We're actually very happy as well. Now for the 2nd floor! 

We did meet up with a lovely english lady, P.W. , who is involved in a reno. project of her own and she told us a bit about you. I understand you also met my father-in-law. From the forum it would appear that there are several english speaking people about the village to socialize with, however, I was getting a little stir crazy with my limited italian. My husband has roots to the village and we've travelled there for several years so we get quite involved with the locals, some of whom are relatives. He's able to speak the local dialect and is instantly transformed to an Ofenese when he sets foot in the village.

Wishing you well,

Cheers,
Mapleleaf


----------



## maisie21

Mapleleaf said:


> Hi, Maisie:
> 
> Hello from your neighbors! Glad you liked the renovations to our house - most of the village saw the results before we did! Only in Italy! We're actually very happy as well. Now for the 2nd floor!
> 
> We did meet up with a lovely english lady, P.W. , who is involved in a reno. project of her own and she told us a bit about you. I understand you also met my father-in-law. From the forum it would appear that there are several english speaking people about the village to socialize with, however, I was getting a little stir crazy with my limited italian. My husband has roots to the village and we've travelled there for several years so we get quite involved with the locals, some of whom are relatives. He's able to speak the local dialect and is instantly transformed to an Ofenese when he sets foot in the village.
> 
> Wishing you well,
> 
> Cheers,
> Mapleleaf


Hi
We were sorry that we did not get to meet you during our last visit, but perhaps it will happen next year.
Yes, we did meet Ernesto, he was a great help to us( he must have been sick of the grapes that I kept giving him), especially with the language as my Italian is still very limited although hopefully now that we have signed up for a course at the local campus my Italian will improve greatly.
Yes there are alot of English in ofena and a few Canadians and Americans in Carrufo and Villa Sant Lucia further up the mountain.
The builders that worked on your property kept coming into ours to see what we were doing I think that they were surprised that we were doing a lot ourselves.It is mainly because the buildes that we used originally were not very good and we are now trying to get some of our money back.
Are you planning to retire to ofena?
Hope to hear from you soon
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Hello Mapleleaf*

If your husband has roots in Ofena we are probably related. My grandmother was an Emanuele.

Barry
Our Family History


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> You'll have to post some pictures of your house. You seem to be the furthest ahead on renovations!


Hi Barry
I will as soon as I work out how to do it, I am not very good at downloading pictures. It will be trial and error I am afraid
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Enel*

Did anyone else get an email from Enel saying the web box would be down for November and December. As near as we can tell I think they are saying they will email the bill directly?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Enel saying the web box would be down for November and December. As near as we can tell I think they are saying they will email the bill directly?
> 
> Barry


we haven't received anything other than the bill when we got home from our recent trip.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Enel Bill*



maisie21 said:


> we haven't received anything other than the bill when we got home from our recent trip.
> Judy


We get ours by going to the website and downloading. They must mail the original to our bank in Pescara. Every 2 months they send me an email telling me to go the the Enel site and download the bill. I then get about 3 to 6 pages telling me we haven't used any electricity, charging me 7 euro then saying don't bother paying it yet. They only seem to want money every 6 months.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We get ours by going to the website and downloading. They must mail the original to our bank in Pescara. Every 2 months they send me an email telling me to go the the Enel site and download the bill. I then get about 3 to 6 pages telling me we haven't used any electricity, charging me 7 euro then saying don't bother paying it yet. They only seem to want money every 6 months.


We pay our bill through our account at Unicedit BancA. It was 19 euros last time and that is taking into account the electricity used by the builders and us when we were there in April and June.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> We pay our bill through our account at Unicedit BancA. It was 19 euros last time and that is taking into account the electricity used by the builders and us when we were there in April and June.
> Judy.


So do we. It usually runs us 40 euro for 2 months when we are there but we also have the 2 electric water heaters which tend to use a lot of electricity. As well the clothes washer has a heater in it which heats up the water and my wife likes to wash a lot!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> So do we. It usually runs us 40 euro for 2 months when we are there but we also have the 2 electric water heaters which tend to use a lot of electricity. As well the clothes washer has a heater in it which heats up the water and my wife likes to wash a lot!


Luckily our hot water is now supplied by the gas boiler that we had fitted but unfortunately I don't have a washing machine at the house yet as we have not even started on the kitchen yet.
As soon as we have sorted out the internal stairs my husband John will start work on the kitchen.
Judy


----------



## GrahamOfena

maisie21 said:


> Hi Graham
> Have you got a date fixed yet for your next visit to Ofena? We are going back on the 20th November for a few days.
> We are also planning to relocate to Ofena in 2010 as soon as my husband retires from his job, he is already counting the days/months to when he can finish work.
> Judy.



Hi Maisie,

I think it's going to be the first week in December that we get to Ofena, my girlfriend is from Naples, we fly into Naples and we are going to a party there on 30th November and then driving to Ofena the following day sometime, I'm going to be starting work on my new bathroom, hopefully get an architect in to draw up some plans as I want to convert my floor level storage rooms into habitable rooms, the house is on 3 levels, so we'll stay in the top half while the work is being done at the lower levels


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Hi Maisie,
> 
> I think it's going to be the first week in December that we get to Ofena, my girlfriend is from Naples, we fly into Naples and we are going to a party there on 30th November and then driving to Ofena the following day sometime, I'm going to be starting work on my new bathroom, hopefully get an architect in to draw up some plans as I want to convert my floor level storage rooms into habitable rooms, the house is on 3 levels, so we'll stay in the top half while the work is being done at the lower levels


Hi Graham
I am sorry that we won't get chance to meet during your next trip to Ofena, perhaps we will be able to arrange it for next year.
Luckily we have had all of our plans drawn up and our bathroom and one bedroom are now finished. We have given our builders the sack as the work they did was sub standard, my husband is now going to do any work needed as he is very good at DIY.
We have very basic living conditions downstairs but we manage.
Judy


----------



## maryann

GrahamOfena said:


> Hi Maisie,
> 
> I think it's going to be the first week in December that we get to Ofena, my girlfriend is from Naples, we fly into Naples and we are going to a party there on 30th November and then driving to Ofena the following day sometime, I'm going to be starting work on my new bathroom, hopefully get an architect in to draw up some plans as I want to convert my floor level storage rooms into habitable rooms, the house is on 3 levels, so we'll stay in the top half while the work is being done at the lower levels


Hi, Graham and Maise,
I cannot wait to buy a house this July! My husband and I will be living there permanently one year after that. We must sell our home here. Then June or July of 2010 we will move to Calabria. Abruzzo is not that far, so I would love to meet up with people.

We are from the States. Maise, we have chatted. How are you?

Do any of you know if it is possible to purchase euros and have them earn interest in your home country? That is America. I called a bank, HSBC, and I was told that in America, one cannot earn interest on foreign currency. I realize you are both from England, but would you know anyone or anything about this. Sicne the dollar is falling, we thought it might be good to put some in a bank account to pay for the house in July.

Have a great day and I will soon be counting.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, Graham and Maise,
> I cannot wait to buy a house this July! My husband and I will be living there permanently one year after that. We must sell our home here. Then June or July of 2010 we will move to Calabria. Abruzzo is not that far, so I would love to meet up with people.
> 
> We are from the States. Maise, we have chatted. How are you?
> 
> Do any of you know if it is possible to purchase euros and have them earn interest in your home country? That is America. I called a bank, HSBC, and I was told that in America, one cannot earn interest on foreign currency. I realize you are both from England, but would you know anyone or anything about this. Sicne the dollar is falling, we thought it might be good to put some in a bank account to pay for the house in July.
> 
> Have a great day and I will soon be counting.
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
I am fine, hope that you and your family are ok?
I do not know whether it is possible to buy Euros that way.When we opened our bank account in Italy we were told that we could not have a savings account until we took up residency.
What we have done is contacted a company that specialises in currency transfers and they transfer our money into Euros at a higher rate than you buy in the high street.They transfer it to our Italian account free of charge.This is really useful as the value of the pound is very poor at the moment.
It looks like you will be moving to Italy at the same time as us in 2010.
It would be good for us to meet up once we have all settled in.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Mary Ann
> I am fine, hope that you and your family are ok?
> I do not know whether it is possible to buy Euros that way.When we opened our bank account in Italy we were told that we could not have a savings account until we took up residency.
> What we have done is contacted a company that specialises in currency transfers and they transfer our money into Euros at a higher rate than you buy in the high street.They transfer it to our Italian account free of charge.This is really useful as the value of the pound is very poor at the moment.
> It looks like you will be moving to Italy at the same time as us in 2010.
> It would be good for us to meet up once we have all settled in.
> Judy.



Hi, Judy, thanks so much for the fast response. Is that company only associated with England? Would you mind passing the name to me? I am correct, right, you live in England?
It would be really neat to meet up. I learned Sicilian before I knew how to speak English and it was wonderful speaking over there and they understood me. 
Judy, what are you doing about shipping? I have priced some companies that put your stuff in sealand boxes and the prices are insane! I think we will not ship furniture. I did want to keep my bedroom set, but gosh, crazy costs. Probably just personals, household, clothing,power tools.

MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Banks*



maryann said:


> Hi, Graham and Maise,
> I cannot wait to buy a house this July! My husband and I will be living there permanently one year after that. We must sell our home here. Then June or July of 2010 we will move to Calabria. Abruzzo is not that far, so I would love to meet up with people.
> 
> We are from the States. Maise, we have chatted. How are you?
> 
> Do any of you know if it is possible to purchase euros and have them earn interest in your home country? That is America. I called a bank, HSBC, and I was told that in America, one cannot earn interest on foreign currency. I realize you are both from England, but would you know anyone or anything about this. Sicne the dollar is falling, we thought it might be good to put some in a bank account to pay for the house in July.
> 
> Have a great day and I will soon be counting.
> MaryAnn


Hi MaryAnn
There is not much point in trying to earn interest on Euros in the States as if you are moving to Italy you should have a bank there. In fact you will need an Italian Bank account in order to buy a house. They will give you a codice fiscal when you open account which you will also need for your house purchase, utilities etc.
We have been using Unicredit which is the second largest bank in Italy. They have a full range of services and investment options similar to any bank in North America.

Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Hi MaryAnn
> There is not much point in trying to earn interest on Euros in the States as if you are moving to Italy you should have a bank there. In fact you will need an Italian Bank account in order to buy a house. They will give you a codice fiscal when you open account which you will also need for your house purchase, utilities etc.
> We have been using Unicredit which is the second largest bank in Italy. They have a full range of services and investment options similar to any bank in North America.
> 
> Barry


Hi, Barry, nice to hear from you. Yes, i have herard of Unicredit. Thank you. Our motive in buying the euros was to get them while the rate is not too bad now. It had been 1 euro = $1.59 a while back and now it is $1.42. My husband wants to wait longer, but I have been told not possible thus far with 2 banks. We also would like to earn interest if we are placing say, 100,000 euros in an account here.
We got a codice fiscale in July in Italy. We were going to open a bank account, but the bank manger advised us there are fees and he explained the interest. We will wait til we buy the house.

barry, have you found any cheaper ways to get stuff over there for moving? You live in Canada, I believe?

In fact, the HSBC bank in Canada will allow interest to be earned on euro accounts. Not the one in the States, however. I called.

Thanks.

MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Shipping Costs*



maryann said:


> Hi, Barry, nice to hear from you. Yes, i have herard of Unicredit. Thank you. Our motive in buying the euros was to get them while the rate is not too bad now. It had been 1 euro = $1.59 a while back and now it is $1.42. My husband wants to wait longer, but I have been told not possible thus far with 2 banks. We also would like to earn interest if we are placing say, 100,000 euros in an account here.
> We got a codice fiscale in July in Italy. We were going to open a bank account, but the bank manger advised us there are fees and he explained the interest. We will wait til we buy the house.
> 
> barry, have you found any cheaper ways to get stuff over there for moving? You live in Canada, I believe?
> 
> In fact, the HSBC bank in Canada will allow interest to be earned on euro accounts. Not the one in the States, however. I called.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> MaryAnn


I had a quick look at shipping costs and it was obvious it is much cheaper and less stressful just to buy new in Italy. We don't even bother taking clothes anymore as there are lots of stores with the same goods and prices as here. About the only thing we take with us are books as finding english books is a bit of a problem. Electronics used to be more expensive but they have dropped in price as well.
I haven't looked into it but Ing Direct, being a Dutch bank probably offers euro accounts and they are basically an electronic bank here in Canada so you could deal through here.

Barry


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> I had a quick look at shipping costs and it was obvious it is much cheaper and less stressful just to buy new in Italy. We don't even bother taking clothes anymore as there are lots of stores with the same goods and prices as here. About the only thing we take with us are books as finding english books is a bit of a problem. Electronics used to be more expensive but they have dropped in price as well.
> I haven't looked into it but Ing Direct, being a Dutch bank probably offers euro accounts and they are basically an electronic bank here in Canada so you could deal through here.
> 
> Barry


My husband is a mechanic and has many power tools which are going with him. He mentioned some kindof adapter so that they would work. Barry, do you have a home that is being worked on and do you plan on permanently moving to Ofena?
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> My husband is a mechanic and has many power tools which are going with him. He mentioned some kindof adapter so that they would work. Barry, do you have a home that is being worked on and do you plan on permanently moving to Ofena?
> MaryAnn


It depends if the tools are 100 - 220 volt in which case he just needs the plug adapter. If the tools are only 110 he will need a transformer as well. Don't forget Europe is metric and any english size tools are probably pretty useless in Italy. 
Currently we are trying to do 2 months a year and once I retire we will aim for half and half.
We bought 2 halves of what over her would be a duplex. The one half was move in ready while the other half was being used as a barn. We have 2 bedrooms, bathroom, kitchen and living room in the liveable half so we are in no rush to renovate yet.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, Judy, thanks so much for the fast response. Is that company only associated with England? Would you mind passing the name to me? I am correct, right, you live in England?
> It would be really neat to meet up. I learned Sicilian before I knew how to speak English and it was wonderful speaking over there and they understood me.
> Judy, what are you doing about shipping? I have priced some companies that put your stuff in sealand boxes and the prices are insane! I think we will not ship furniture. I did want to keep my bedroom set, but gosh, crazy costs. Probably just personals, household, clothing,power tools.
> 
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann

Here are the contact details for the currency company email: [email protected]
www.firstratefx.com
They have branches around the world I believe. We have used them quite a few times now and have our own account and business manager to calls us up every few months. they are very good.
Yes, we live in England(Staffordshire).
We have been quoted about £2000 to ship our furniture to Italy but I shall start getting serious quotes next year. However, we are going to an Overseas property show in 2 weeks and there are usually companies there that deal with transportation of goods around the world. There are also companies that advertise on this site as well, have you tried them?Some removal firms also give quotes for shared loads which can reduce the price.
My husband is an electrician and is determined to take all of his tools across with us.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> My husband is a mechanic and has many power tools which are going with him. He mentioned some kindof adapter so that they would work. Barry, do you have a home that is being worked on and do you plan on permanently moving to Ofena?
> MaryAnn


Mary Ann
My husband has already taken over a couple of his drills and he has been able to use them with an adaptor that we took with us from England although you can buy them in Italy as well.
I took a toaster over with me last time and used that with an adaptor.
Judy.


----------



## Mapleleaf

*Family Tree*

Hi, Barry:

We did a bit of a family tree several years ago and Emanuele didn't show up on either side. My husband's parent's ancestral homes are both basically on the same street in Ofena. 

Have you tried the Gentile wines produced locally?

Cheers,
Mapleleaf


----------



## Barry

Mapleleaf said:


> Hi, Barry:
> 
> We did a bit of a family tree several years ago and Emanuele didn't show up on either side. My husband's parent's ancestral homes are both basically on the same street in Ofena.
> 
> Have you tried the Gentile wines produced locally?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mapleleaf


We tried the rose but it was a bit weak. Is your husband a Gentile.We had a Gentile family across the street when I was growing up. I have all the families of Ofena in my database from 1810 to 1910. Everyone is pretty much related to everyone else.
Do you know Vincenzo Silveri in the town hall . He is my 4th cousin. His wife runs the local store. We have set up a bulletin board for Ofenesi. Send me your email and I will get you signed up. My website at Our Family History has all the families of Ofena, Carrufo, Villa Santa Lucia, Brittoli, Corvara and Castel del Monte in progress.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Barry
Can you advise us please about whether it is better to have Sky or Cable installed.
We would still like to be able to access English TV and some of the American channels that we already have access to through our Sky connection.
Apparently there are some ex pats who have taken their Sky card with them and use that to access the channels they want to watch they just keep a contact address back in the UK. I would like to do everything above board though. There is already a line installed at our property in Ofena.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> Can you advise us please about whether it is better to have Sky or Cable installed.
> We would still like to be able to access English TV and some of the American channels that we already have access to through our Sky connection.
> Apparently there are some ex pats who have taken their Sky card with them and use that to access the channels they want to watch they just keep a contact address back in the UK. I would like to do everything above board though. There is already a line installed at our property in Ofena.
> Judy.


We don't have much experience with TV in Italy. Most people in Carrufo seem to have dishes on their roofs so I guess satellite is most popular. When we were in Auchan by the airport they had a Sky booth set up with some good deals, at least for the first 3 months. We have both cable and satellite here in Calgary and of the 500 channels we get none are worth watching! We did buy a TV and a DVD player at Auchan and I copied some movies and took them over so if we get desperate we just watch movies.
I understand there is some sort of TV tax in Italy but nobody has mentioned it to us so we will carryon in ignorance. Still can't figure out this TV tax in Europe as there is no such thing in Canada.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We don't have much experience with TV in Italy. Most people in Carrufo seem to have dishes on their roofs so I guess satellite is most popular. When we were in Auchan by the airport they had a Sky booth set up with some good deals, at least for the first 3 months. We have both cable and satellite here in Calgary and of the 500 channels we get none are worth watching! We did buy a TV and a DVD player at Auchan and I copied some movies and took them over so if we get desperate we just watch movies.
> I understand there is some sort of TV tax in Italy but nobody has mentioned it to us so we will carryon in ignorance. Still can't figure out this TV tax in Europe as there is no such thing in Canada.
> 
> Barry


Thanks Barry
We also have satellite(which is what I meant to say to you) we use Sky at the moment. I know with the satellite that if we point the dish in the right direction we can access the same proagrammes as we have in the UK but which would be the best one over there?
We also have to pay a TV tax in England, but it is only paid to the one channel the other channels get their funds through advertising. It costs nearly £200 per year as you can imagine this tax is not very popular with the English people.
We are taking my husabnds portable DVD player with us next time and will watch films on that untilwe get sorted out.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Thanks Barry
> We also have satellite(which is what I meant to say to you) we use Sky at the moment. I know with the satellite that if we point the dish in the right direction we can access the same proagrammes as we have in the UK but which would be the best one over there?
> We also have to pay a TV tax in England, but it is only paid to the one channel the other channels get their funds through advertising. It costs nearly £200 per year as you can imagine this tax is not very popular with the English people.
> We are taking my husabnds portable DVD player with us next time and will watch films on that untilwe get sorted out.
> Judy.


I can't see why an english setup wouldn't work in Italy especially if the bill went to your english address. What we've seen of Italian TV is pretty awful. Mostly soap operas and game shows! I suppose you are like my daughter and need Coronation Street at least once a week? TV's and DVD players have become quite reasonable in Italy now but the price of the movies is still pretty high. They don't have the bargain bins like we do where you can pickup an older movie for 2 euro. I've been thinking I should send a bunch of movies to ourselves in Italy but don't know if they would charge us duty on them.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I can't see why an english setup wouldn't work in Italy especially if the bill went to your english address. What we've seen of Italian TV is pretty awful. Mostly soap operas and game shows! I suppose you are like my daughter and need Coronation Street at least once a week? TV's and DVD players have become quite reasonable in Italy now but the price of the movies is still pretty high. They don't have the bargain bins like we do where you can pickup an older movie for 2 euro. I've been thinking I should send a bunch of movies to ourselves in Italy but don't know if they would charge us duty on them.
> 
> Barry


We have also seen Italian TV and have obviuosly got the same opinion as you.
I am not a Coronation street fan I tend to watch Hallmark and FX we also watch quite a few programmes relating to expats buying and renovating abroad on the satellite channel(picking up tips and ideas).
Every time we visit Ofena I take something with me and leave it there, I put it in the hold luggage so there is no problem.I will take some DVD's next time. I had not thought of posting things to the address, I might give that a try as I suppose it all depends what you declare on the package.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> We have also seen Italian TV and have obviuosly got the same opinion as you.
> I am not a Coronation street fan I tend to watch Hallmark and FX we also watch quite a few programmes relating to expats buying and renovating abroad on the satellite channel(picking up tips and ideas).
> Every time we visit Ofena I take something with me and leave it there, I put it in the hold luggage so there is no problem.I will take some DVD's next time. I had not thought of posting things to the address, I might give that a try as I suppose it all depends what you declare on the package.


We also get your english programs about buying abroad. I haven't watched in a while as most of them were about some poor couple investing their life savings in some place in Spain or Crete or whatever and losing everything. I'am getting a little concerned with all the cheap airlines going bankrupt. I see Ryan Air is cutting back their flights as well. We usually fly Thomas Cook to England. Have you heard anything on their financial condition?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We also get your english programs about buying abroad. I haven't watched in a while as most of them were about some poor couple investing their life savings in some place in Spain or Crete or whatever and losing everything. I'am getting a little concerned with all the cheap airlines going bankrupt. I see Ryan Air is cutting back their flights as well. We usually fly Thomas Cook to England. Have you heard anything on their financial condition?


As far as I am aware Thomas Cook is pretty secure and Ryannair has apparently got the most assets of any of the British companies.
Yes, Ryannair are cutting back on some of the flights but at the moment it is the flights to the Eatern European countries that do not generally get a lot of visitors.
At the moment the Ryannair flights to Rome and Pescara are pretty secure.
Although we have just been watching the news about the collapse of the Lehman brothers bank in America and the effect that it has had on the global economy the pound had just started gaining back its value on the euro but I think that it will probably plunge again now with all of this depressing news.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> As far as I am aware Thomas Cook is pretty secure and Ryannair has apparently got the most assets of any of the British companies.
> Yes, Ryannair are cutting back on some of the flights but at the moment it is the flights to the Eatern European countries that do not generally get a lot of visitors.
> At the moment the Ryannair flights to Rome and Pescara are pretty secure.
> Although we have just been watching the news about the collapse of the Lehman brothers bank in America and the effect that it has had on the global economy the pound had just started gaining back its value on the euro but I think that it will probably plunge again now with all of this depressing news.


I know what you mean about the pound. I just bailed out of my last British Offshore account and took a 13% loss just on the exchange rate from a year ago. I wonder what the Ofenesi do for there investments? I imagine the older ones keep their money close to home (under the mattress)


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I know what you mean about the pound. I just bailed out of my last British Offshore account and took a 13% loss just on the exchange rate from a year ago. I wonder what the Ofenesi do for there investments? I imagine the older ones keep their money close to home (under the mattress)


It is a worry about the value of any currency at the moment isn't it.
My parents live in Spain and are finding it increasingly difficult to manage due to the poor exchange rate.
We will be leaving some of our savings in a high interest account here when we finally move, we will put our sons name on the account as well so that it can be managed over here.
I think you must be right about the mattress as I don't think that the Ofenesi venutre out to the bigger towns, I know that our neighbours in the village substitute their income by bartering their home grown produce. I traded some grapes for tomatoes, onions and garlic last time. I might go into business once I get my garden working for me!!!


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> It is a worry about the value of any currency at the moment isn't it.
> My parents live in Spain and are finding it increasingly difficult to manage due to the poor exchange rate.
> We will be leaving some of our savings in a high interest account here when we finally move, we will put our sons name on the account as well so that it can be managed over here.
> I think you must be right about the mattress as I don't think that the Ofenesi venutre out to the bigger towns, I know that our neighbours in the village substitute their income by bartering their home grown produce. I traded some grapes for tomatoes, onions and garlic last time. I might go into business once I get my garden working for me!!!


I assume you can get your pension sent to Italy. I know we can once we are retired and luckily the Canadian dollar dosen't appear to flucuate against the euro like the pound does. Having said that one of the purposes of living in Italy is to simplify our lifestyle, so bartering sounds like a good idea. Also living in Calgary is very expensive so staying here after retirement isn't an option if we want some income left over for travelling.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I assume you can get your pension sent to Italy. I know we can once we are retired and luckily the Canadian dollar dosen't appear to flucuate against the euro like the pound does. Having said that one of the purposes of living in Italy is to simplify our lifestyle, so bartering sounds like a good idea. Also living in Calgary is very expensive so staying here after retirement isn't an option if we want some income left over for travelling.


This is the third time that I have tried to send this post.
We can either have our pension transferred to our Italian account or leave it in England and access it from Italy. I am not sure what to do yet but I will discuss this with the pensions agency when we visit the Overseas property show as they have got a stand there this year.
The economy here is the worst that it has been for over a decade they are predicting a recession.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> This is the third time that I have tried to send this post.
> We can either have our pension transferred to our Italian account or leave it in England and access it from Italy. I am not sure what to do yet but I will discuss this with the pensions agency when we visit the Overseas property show as they have got a stand there this year.
> The economy here is the worst that it has been for over a decade they are predicting a recession.


Won't it be nice once you retire to Ofena not having to worry about the economy or the price of houses or jobs. I see the value of British real estate is dropping. Are you selling your house or renting it when you move? I've had a quick look here and we would do much better just renting rather than selling and investing the money.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Won't it be nice once you retire to Ofena not having to worry about the economy or the price of houses or jobs. I see the value of British real estate is dropping. Are you selling your house or renting it when you move? I've had a quick look here and we would do much better just renting rather than selling and investing the money.


You are right about the house prices here. They have dropped every month for the past ten months. We were planning to sell the house because we want to use some of the money for the renovations but it all depends whether the market picks up. We have still got about 18 months before we plan to move.
I have told my husband that I am going to buy him one of those dinky three wheeled vans and find a spot at the side of the road so that he can sell our crops to supplement our pension.


----------



## Mapleleaf

*DVD's*



Barry said:


> I can't see why an english setup wouldn't work in Italy especially if the bill went to your english address. What we've seen of Italian TV is pretty awful. Mostly soap operas and game shows! I suppose you are like my daughter and need Coronation Street at least once a week? TV's and DVD players have become quite reasonable in Italy now but the price of the movies is still pretty high. They don't have the bargain bins like we do where you can pickup an older movie for 2 euro. I've been thinking I should send a bunch of movies to ourselves in Italy but don't know if they would charge us duty on them.
> 
> Barry


Hi, Barry:

I know this is an old message, however, I'd like to offer my 2 cents worth. We purchased a DVD player in the Chiati/Pescara area and have found that movies purchased in Canada will not play on the DVD player purchased in Italy and vice versa.

I'd also like to have satellite service as I feel very out of touch with world events when I'm there and we could also use some light entertainment.

Cheers,
Ferne


----------



## Barry

We also bought a DVD player in Pescara as well as a few DVD's and it worked fine, so last fall I made copies of a bunch of our DVDs, burned them to disk and took them to Italy and they worked fine. I think in the process of copying them it removed the region restrictions so they worked on a european player. If you want to use region restricted DVDs you can buy the players here. We bought one at a local chinese electronic store that was dual voltage and worked with both Pal and NTSC TV's. It was $40 and I carried it in my carry on bag. We ended up giving it to one of the locals as the one we had bought in Italy worked for our use.
You speak Italian don't you? So Italian TV would be fine for you. I think there may be restrictions on putting up new satellite dishes. I know we've been told we can't do anything to the outside of our house that is not in character with the original construction. Rose said they have cable service in Ofena however which might be another option.





Mapleleaf said:


> Hi, Barry:
> 
> I know this is an old message, however, I'd like to offer my 2 cents worth. We purchased a DVD player in the Chiati/Pescara area and have found that movies purchased in Canada will not play on the DVD player purchased in Italy and vice versa.
> 
> I'd also like to have satellite service as I feel very out of touch with world events when I'm there and we could also use some light entertainment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ferne


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Graham
> I am sorry that we won't get chance to meet during your next trip to Ofena, perhaps we will be able to arrange it for next year.
> Luckily we have had all of our plans drawn up and our bathroom and one bedroom are now finished. We have given our builders the sack as the work they did was sub standard, my husband is now going to do any work needed as he is very good at DIY.
> We have very basic living conditions downstairs but we manage.
> Judy



We are heading back over for another look at the house in Ofena. We will be in Italy on the 28th Sept to 4th Oct. We are bringing our daughters Appley 23 and Elle 19 to have a look this time too. 

The news is good, the seller acepted our offer. Now we just have to scrape the money together. Looks like we will have to do a combination mortgage and personal loan.

That's not such good news but the market is what it is. The bank valued one of our properties at 30,000 AUD less than we paid for it 8 years ago, so that says something about the current market. 

I would love to meet some of the expat members if anyone happens to be in residence. I will be thinking about you all as we prowl the streets for a really good look at the town and all it has to offer. 

We will check out the bar for sure ! and of course Giacintas lovely shop. 

I'll have to let Gianni know we just sucked it up and paid heaps for our tickets....oh well I just have to be cheap on everything else!

Hooray Italy, what's the weather like in ofena now ? 

We are all really excited about coming , as always wish it was for longer. I never what to go home. 

we're going to Ofena, we're going to Ofena
I'm doing the happy dance ......


----------



## maryann

Lucky, lucky; I wish you a great time. We will return in July to go to Calabria and look for a home. How are you shipping? Are you going to leave a lot of furniture behind? I live in the US.
One other question: We are trying to find bank that is in the States, NY state and also Italy.
Have you found any?
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Buying*



flawed said:


> We are heading back over for another look at the house in Ofena. We will be in Italy on the 28th Sept to 4th Oct. We are bringing our daughters Appley 23 and Elle 19 to have a look this time too.
> 
> The news is good, the seller acepted our offer. Now we just have to scrape the money together. Looks like we will have to do a combination mortgage and personal loan.
> 
> That's not such good news but the market is what it is. The bank valued one of our properties at 30,000 AUD less than we paid for it 8 years ago, so that says something about the current market.
> 
> I would love to meet some of the expat members if anyone happens to be in residence. I will be thinking about you all as we prowl the streets for a really good look at the town and all it has to offer.
> 
> We will check out the bar for sure ! and of course Giacintas lovely shop.
> 
> I'll have to let Gianni know we just sucked it up and paid heaps for our tickets....oh well I just have to be cheap on everything else!
> 
> Hooray Italy, what's the weather like in ofena now ?
> 
> We are all really excited about coming , as always wish it was for longer. I never what to go home.
> 
> we're going to Ofena, we're going to Ofena
> I'm doing the happy dance ......


Lynda,

You are a bit scary! It sounds like you are really going to extend yourself buying this property. Don't forget there are other fees besides the house price. HAI, notary, geometre and tax. We ended up paying about 25% more on these fees although because we got such a good deal we were paying the minimum rather than a percentage so our % cost were higher than on a more expensive property.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> 
> You are a bit scary! It sounds like you are really going to extend yourself buying this property. Don't forget there are other fees besides the house price. HAI, notary, geometre and tax. We ended up paying about 25% more on these fees although because we got such a good deal we were paying the minimum rather than a percentage so our % cost were higher than on a more expensive property.


Barry, what is HAI? Do you always pay a geometre?
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> Barry, what is HAI? Do you always pay a geometre?
> MaryAnn


House Around Italy. I assumed you were buying through them? You need a Geometre if you want the house surveyed before purchasing. If your not worried about a survey you can forget him until renovation time. If I recall the tax was 10% on the purchase price and the notary will look after paying it to the proper authority.
I can't remember what the notary charges. I will have to look at all my reciepts tonight. Judy might remember.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> House Around Italy. I assumed you were buying through them? You need a Geometre if you want the house surveyed before purchasing. If your not worried about a survey you can forget him until renovation time. If I recall the tax was 10% on the purchase price and the notary will look after paying it to the proper authority.
> I can't remember what the notary charges. I will have to look at all my reciepts tonight. Judy might remember.



Hi, Barry, we are returning to Calabria in July to look and to buy a home. I would like to find a bank in Calabria and the same bank in America. Do you know anything about that, Barry?

Actually, we wanted go put euros in an account here in America and we thought having the same bank would make transactions easier.I have not yet located one. Citibank here and there are not related at all, just part of one corporation, Citigroup. Would you know anyone that could help me?

Thank you.
MaryAnn from NYS


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> Hi, Barry, we are returning to Calabria in July to look and to buy a home. I would like to find a bank in Calabria and the same bank in America. Do you know anything about that, Barry?
> 
> Actually, we wanted go put euros in an account here in America and we thought having the same bank would make transactions easier.I have not yet located one. Citibank here and there are not related at all, just part of one corporation, Citigroup. Would you know anyone that could help me?
> 
> Thank you.
> MaryAnn from NYS


For all intents and purposes there are no foreign banks in Italy. There are a few in Rome and Milan but for living in Italy you will probably have to deal with an Italian Bank. We have our account with UniCredit Banca which I see is now the second largest bank in Italy. Opening an account is very simple. We have arranged for our utility bill to be sent to them and they look after paying it from our account. We have internet access to the account as well. If you want to earn a decent return on your money however it would be better going somewhere that pays better interest although you still need an Italian account to deal with the local bills etc.
Actually interact machines are everywhere so you can access your american account up to the dailey withdrawl limit (300 euro I think) with no problem although there is a charge for this. 300 euro is over $500 so if you can live on less than that each day it would work fine.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> 
> You are a bit scary! It sounds like you are really going to extend yourself buying this property. Don't forget there are other fees besides the house price. HAI, notary, geometre and tax. We ended up paying about 25% more on these fees although because we got such a good deal we were paying the minimum rather than a percentage so our % cost were higher than on a more expensive property.


Thanks Barry !

the majority would be mortgage finance, basically only the purchase costs are on P/L 

I seriously don't believe that our properties are not worth more, but in any case we can afford to ride out this downturn. The recent move in Dubai, to a cheaper place plus salary increase will more than cover the loan repayments so no drama there.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> House Around Italy. I assumed you were buying through them? You need a Geometre if you want the house surveyed before purchasing. If your not worried about a survey you can forget him until renovation time. If I recall the tax was 10% on the purchase price and the notary will look after paying it to the proper authority.
> I can't remember what the notary charges. I will have to look at all my reciepts tonight. Judy might remember.


Hi Maryann
The notary charges are approx 3% of the purchase price of the property.
Here are acouple of sites for you to look at that explain the buying process in more detail.
Homes In Italy 
Hope this helps
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> We are heading back over for another look at the house in Ofena. We will be in Italy on the 28th Sept to 4th Oct. We are bringing our daughters Appley 23 and Elle 19 to have a look this time too.
> 
> The news is good, the seller acepted our offer. Now we just have to scrape the money together. Looks like we will have to do a combination mortgage and personal loan.
> 
> That's not such good news but the market is what it is. The bank valued one of our properties at 30,000 AUD less than we paid for it 8 years ago, so that says something about the current market.
> 
> I would love to meet some of the expat members if anyone happens to be in residence. I will be thinking about you all as we prowl the streets for a really good look at the town and all it has to offer.
> 
> We will check out the bar for sure ! and of course Giacintas lovely shop.
> 
> I'll have to let Gianni know we just sucked it up and paid heaps for our tickets....oh well I just have to be cheap on everything else!
> 
> Hooray Italy, what's the weather like in ofena now ?
> 
> We are all really excited about coming , as always wish it was for longer. I never what to go home.
> 
> we're going to Ofena, we're going to Ofena
> I'm doing the happy dance ......


Hi Linda
The weather is a mixture of sunshine and showers with temperatures in the low 20's.
We will not be going to Ofena until 20th November so unfortunately we will not get to meet you this time.
Where is Ofena is the house that you are buying?
We are on Via Delle AIE which is at the far end of the village.
Make sure that you take a look at the church(it is beautiful).
Have a lovely time.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, Barry, we are returning to Calabria in July to look and to buy a home. I would like to find a bank in Calabria and the same bank in America. Do you know anything about that, Barry?
> 
> Actually, we wanted go put euros in an account here in America and we thought having the same bank would make transactions easier.I have not yet located one. Citibank here and there are not related at all, just part of one corporation, Citigroup. Would you know anyone that could help me?
> 
> Thank you.
> MaryAnn from NYS


Hi Mary ann
We are also with Unicredit Banca.
Barclays have branches in Italy, but as yet they are mainly based in Milan, but as they have now bought into Lehman brothers it may be worth while checking with them.
Their website about buying and living in Italy has lots of good information on it and is worth a read.
Judy


----------



## Elisa.

Lynda, got your email,,
have a wonderful time in Ofena,,
if you need a Geometra let me know I will get
the phone number of the one my aunt used when she restored
one of her houses in Ofena..

I think it's always a good idea to use people that have a good reputation,,especially in italy..

talk to you soon!


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Mary ann
> We are also with Unicredit Banca.
> Barclays have branches in Italy, but as yet they are mainly based in Milan, but as they have now bought into Lehman brothers it may be worth while checking with them.
> Their website about buying and living in Italy has lots of good information on it and is worth a read.
> Judy


Thank you so much. I will check on that.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Maryann
> The notary charges are approx 3% of the purchase price of the property.
> Here are acouple of sites for you to look at that explain the buying process in more detail.
> Homes In Italy
> Hope this helps
> Judy.




Hi,you are very helpful. I will look into them. Thanks so very much. Right now I am kind of biting my nails here in the US, hoping that this recession forecast does not stop us from making the move. We have a house to sell; we were going to come and put a deposit on a home in July, then come, sell ours, and move in 2010. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Hello, does anyone know a reason for this. I am sure you have all been aware of the financial crisis in the US. We plan on buying a home in July. In this situation, why is the cost of the 1 euro going down for us? It used to be, maybe 2 weeks ago, $1.47 for one euro. Today, it is just $1.38. Can anyone tell me what is going on economically in Italy to make this happen?
I would have expected the dollar to fall even more, but it is the reverse. We were in Italy in July. Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi,you are very helpful. I will look into them. Thanks so very much. Right now I am kind of biting my nails here in the US, hoping that this recession forecast does not stop us from making the move. We have a house to sell; we were going to come and put a deposit on a home in July, then come, sell ours, and move in 2010. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
We are also concerned about the recession as we have got a house to sell here as well and every week we are being told how much the price of houses has gone down.We are relying on the house profit to subsidise our savings.It is a worrying time but at least we have got another 18months for it to start improving.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Mary Ann
> We are also concerned about the recession as we have got a house to sell here as well and every week we are being told how much the price of houses has gone down.We are relying on the house profit to subsidise our savings.It is a worrying time but at least we have got another 18months for it to start improving.
> Judy.


HI, Judy,
Yes, at least we all have another 18 mos. We plan to buy in July, then move the following July. So, after we buy, we will sell our home. It costs a lot to go over; I would have bought this past July, but my husband has work to do on our home and did not want to buy without having done things here. Are you in England?
I would like to buy some euros now. Judy, do you know of any banks that are large and are in the south? We plan to buy in northern Calabria? Do you know if you can open an Italian bank account from another country with a wire transfer or online? WE live in the US. I need to look into this,because the cost of one euro is slowly decreasing and it would be smart to buy some at the right time.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hello, does anyone know a reason for this. I am sure you have all been aware of the financial crisis in the US. We plan on buying a home in July. In this situation, why is the cost of the 1 euro going down for us? It used to be, maybe 2 weeks ago, $1.47 for one euro. Today, it is just $1.38. Can anyone tell me what is going on economically in Italy to make this happen?
> I would have expected the dollar to fall even more, but it is the reverse. We were in Italy in July. Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi again Mary Ann
We are also in the same situation in this country with the value of the pound. Two years ago we could get 1.45 euro for a pound now it is 1.21.
Have you tried contacting a foreign currency specialist(you can find them on the internet) as you can buy the euros at a higher rate than you will get on the high street, they will also transfer it to your Italian bank account(no charge).
You can also spot purchase currency at todays rate even if you are not ready to buy at the present time.The good thing about that is that if the rate of exchange goes even lower you will have already bought at the higher rate.You can also spot purchase euros for a year if you have a monthly pension that you need to draw on, which is what we are nowgoing to do when we finally move.
We went to an overseas property show last week end and there were some advisors there from our governments pensions agency.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Mary ann
> We are also with Unicredit Banca.
> Barclays have branches in Italy, but as yet they are mainly based in Milan, but as they have now bought into Lehman brothers it may be worth while checking with them.
> Their website about buying and living in Italy has lots of good information on it and is worth a read.
> Judy


Judy, hi, I just came across this now; I recall you had written, but maybe you know the answers to the other questions.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> The weather is a mixture of sunshine and showers with temperatures in the low 20's.
> We will not be going to Ofena until 20th November so unfortunately we will not get to meet you this time.
> Where is Ofena is the house that you are buying?
> We are on Via Delle AIE which is at the far end of the village.
> Make sure that you take a look at the church(it is beautiful).
> Have a lovely time.
> Judy.


Hooray today we got internet, 

Yes we went to Ofena and the temp was in the low twenties except the first day which was cooler. It looked so different from the last time we were there. Much drier ! the poppies and yellow broom were gone too. 

We landed in Rome and went straight to Ofena. We gave Gianni a call and he kindly came and met us and showed us through the house again. 
The girls loved it. Gianni took us for a little walk through town which I really enjoyed, as I hadn't seen the gates. I saw Giacintas shop, but it was shut. Our place is just along to the left from there. I think it is on Via Setembre something like that. 

We left a deposit and we are waiting on paperwork now. All pretty exciting and scary too. We had lunch up at the bar, in the restaurant, and coffee in the square looking out over the view. 

Gianni took us to see Pam and her husband who had also just arrived. They very kindly showed us through their place. They are up to their armpits in renovations and are taking on lots more building than we hoped to. The place has an interesting arrangement of odd shaped rooms, and a long corridor with lovely sunny rooms and a terrace with grape vines. There is also an enclosed garden which will be lovely. The place must be huge, as there are two really big rooms downstairs too. I guess the best thing is that a lot of the house is on one level. 
Ours is on four, which is not so good as you get older. 

It is a pity that we missed you, I guess that will always be a problem unless we make a permanent move. 
I would like my husband to retire to there and be able to garden to his hearts content. He has been very tolerant as this has been one of my madder schemes. 
Maybe we will be able to catch up next year and I can show you our ruin !

I asked Gianni where your place was, we drove down the bottom looking for the supermarket. We saw the old church down there, and cemetary. The church looks amazing. We never did find the supermarket. We drove along past a convent ? and there were niches either side of the road. I piked on walking up from our place to the bar, it was further than I thought. The new club is right near us though. 

We drove to Capestrano this time, and looked at the castle. We also went into LAquila to the central piazza. The girls whinged about the cheap digs in Pescara, so we took them to Sorrento. Ha Ha they are gonna have to toughen up if they want to visit the place in Ofena. Its a long term plan.....


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Lucky, lucky; I wish you a great time. We will return in July to go to Calabria and look for a home. How are you shipping? Are you going to leave a lot of furniture behind? I live in the US.
> One other question: We are trying to find bank that is in the States, NY state and also Italy.
> Have you found any?
> MaryAnn


hi maryann, Ofena was great. We left a deposit on the house. Looking forward to getting stuck into cleaning there. I don't know what we will ship. I have enough in home and the shop to furnish it, so I am going to look into sending over a container but not until it is clean dry and secure. We will camp, or stay locally.

We openned our bank account in Pescara.

Banca Credit Unica I think. We were going to look into banking with a more International Bank for everything. 

I am a bit freaked about the banking finance crisis, and the volatile currency variations. So far a lot of it has gone our way though. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Elisa. said:


> Lynda, got your email,,
> have a wonderful time in Ofena,,
> if you need a Geometra let me know I will get
> the phone number of the one my aunt used when she restored
> one of her houses in Ofena..
> 
> I think it's always a good idea to use people that have a good reputation,,especially in italy..
> 
> talk to you soon!


Sorry I haven't replied, No internet ! I saw you sent me an email but my son must have opened my email at home and it all downloaded there so I can't get it now. 

Today we finally got hooked up, hooray ! 
Ofena was great. Good to come in a different season. Had a bit better look around the area this time. The shops are funny, Gianni told us about the farm shops that open when they butcher an animal. All very different, and a challenge.

We left a deposit and we are waiting on paperwork. I would love the name of the geometra as we will likely have a survey done for the purchase. 
I would love as much local info as possible. It is a daunting prospect having to find everything again in a country that I can't speak the language. My daughter tells me that I butcher the pronounciation !

Hopefully next time I'm in Ofena we will have the key.

Take care, Lynda


----------



## Guest

flawed said:


> Sorry I haven't replied, No internet ! I saw you sent me an email but my son must have opened my email at home and it all downloaded there so I can't get it now.
> 
> Today we finally got hooked up, hooray !
> Ofena was great. Good to come in a different season. Had a bit better look around the area this time. The shops are funny, Gianni told us about the farm shops that open when they butcher an animal. All very different, and a challenge.
> 
> We left a deposit and we are waiting on paperwork. I would love the name of the geometra as we will likely have a survey done for the purchase.
> I would love as much local info as possible. It is a daunting prospect having to find everything again in a country that I can't speak the language. My daughter tells me that I butcher the pronounciation !
> 
> Hopefully next time I'm in Ofena we will have the key.
> 
> Take care, Lynda


Dont use Romelo or anyone else recommended by Houses around Italy for a survey. Find and engineer who will tell you about the structor a good place to start is the commune - the techical guy there might do it - or with vincensos aid in translation he will recommend someone for you. Romelos - needs a few tiles replacing translated into needs a new roof cost 12,000 eu. Romalos "tower is safe" - commune engineer wouldnt go into it once he saw the brick work. He also totaly missed some canteenas under the garden which could cause all sorts of problems - still havent got th eplans I paid for from him and houses around italy no help in resolving this problem. 

Transfer your bank account o LAquila - nearer and there is a lovely lady there who speaks english who goes out of her way to help - she got me an italian account before my residency papers came through which saved me loads of hassle.

Ciao
Pamela


----------



## Elisa.

flawed said:


> Sorry I haven't replied, No internet ! I saw you sent me an email but my son must have opened my email at home and it all downloaded there so I can't get it now.
> 
> Today we finally got hooked up, hooray !
> Ofena was great. Good to come in a different season. Had a bit better look around the area this time. The shops are funny, Gianni told us about the farm shops that open when they butcher an animal. All very different, and a challenge.
> 
> We left a deposit and we are waiting on paperwork. I would love the name of the geometra as we will likely have a survey done for the purchase.
> I would love as much local info as possible. It is a daunting prospect having to find everything again in a country that I can't speak the language. My daughter tells me that I butcher the pronounciation !
> 
> Hopefully next time I'm in Ofena we will have the key.
> 
> Take care, Lynda



Hi Lynda, 

too bad Giacinta was closed..she closes in the afternoon and on Thursday's all day..if she has changed her hours of operation I don't know. The street name is Via XX Settembre. 

I have written to my cousin in Pescara and will email you the name of the geometra that he and his mother used. I'm so happy for you!! Best wishes


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hooray today we got internet,
> 
> Yes we went to Ofena and the temp was in the low twenties except the first day which was cooler. It looked so different from the last time we were there. Much drier ! the poppies and yellow broom were gone too.
> 
> We landed in Rome and went straight to Ofena. We gave Gianni a call and he kindly came and met us and showed us through the house again.
> The girls loved it. Gianni took us for a little walk through town which I really enjoyed, as I hadn't seen the gates. I saw Giacintas shop, but it was shut. Our place is just along to the left from there. I think it is on Via Setembre something like that.
> 
> We left a deposit and we are waiting on paperwork now. All pretty exciting and scary too. We had lunch up at the bar, in the restaurant, and coffee in the square looking out over the view.
> 
> Gianni took us to see Pam and her husband who had also just arrived. They very kindly showed us through their place. They are up to their armpits in renovations and are taking on lots more building than we hoped to. The place has an interesting arrangement of odd shaped rooms, and a long corridor with lovely sunny rooms and a terrace with grape vines. There is also an enclosed garden which will be lovely. The place must be huge, as there are two really big rooms downstairs too. I guess the best thing is that a lot of the house is on one level.
> Ours is on four, which is not so good as you get older.
> 
> It is a pity that we missed you, I guess that will always be a problem unless we make a permanent move.
> I would like my husband to retire to there and be able to garden to his hearts content. He has been very tolerant as this has been one of my madder schemes.
> Maybe we will be able to catch up next year and I can show you our ruin !
> 
> I asked Gianni where your place was, we drove down the bottom looking for the supermarket. We saw the old church down there, and cemetary. The church looks amazing. We never did find the supermarket. We drove along past a convent ? and there were niches either side of the road. I piked on walking up from our place to the bar, it was further than I thought. The new club is right near us though.
> 
> We drove to Capestrano this time, and looked at the castle. We also went into LAquila to the central piazza. The girls whinged about the cheap digs in Pescara, so we took them to Sorrento. Ha Ha they are gonna have to toughen up if they want to visit the place in Ofena. Its a long term plan.....


Hi Linda
So glad to hear that you are finally getting things sorted with the house purchase.It can be a very stressful time but our buying process went through without any problem within about six weeks.
I have also seen Pam's house, as you say, it has got some interesting shaped rooms.
My husband has now decided to the work on our internal stairs himself, the builder wanted at least 5.000 euros to do the work, but I am afraid that our past experiences have made us very wary of relying on someone else at the moment.It may be different when we are there all of the time and can oversee any work done.
You do not say how big your garden is? Ours is 600sq.metres and is full of olive trees, grape vines and fruit trees.Our neighbour is going to harvest the olives for us at the beginning of next month.
The supermarket is down a little cobbled road that has gas bottles stored directly opposite it.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Judy


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> So glad to hear that you are finally getting things sorted with the house purchase.It can be a very stressful time but our buying process went through without any problem within about six weeks.
> I have also seen Pam's house, as you say, it has got some interesting shaped rooms.
> My husband has now decided to the work on our internal stairs himself, the builder wanted at least 5.000 euros to do the work, but I am afraid that our past experiences have made us very wary of relying on someone else at the moment.It may be different when we are there all of the time and can oversee any work done.
> You do not say how big your garden is? Ours is 600sq.metres and is full of olive trees, grape vines and fruit trees.Our neighbour is going to harvest the olives for us at the beginning of next month.
> The supermarket is down a little cobbled road that has gas bottles stored directly opposite it.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> Judy


Gianni says the garden is 1000 metres. It is on three terraced levels, all very overgrown. 

This will be our 4th renovation project. I hate not being there to keep an eye on things. In my experience it is better to stop them doing bad work, as they seldom want to redo things. I had the best builder in the world at home, he was a joy, a craftsman. his timberwork was like a cabinet makers, and he always trusted me and did what I asked. I felt I could do anything with him, but sadly he died of lung cancer at 60 this year in January. It was very quick. I was his last customer, as he only had two months from being diagnosed. He was a heavy smoker. 

That's part of the reason I have lost heart with my place in Australia. Such a sweet man, he told me if he won lotto, he would come and work on my house for a year for nothing. 
I am jot sure long long it will take for us. I gather the owner has to get some paperwork in order. It will be interesting with me in Australia and Rod in Dubai. 

My stepfather died two weeks ago, so I am heading home to spend some toime with my mum. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

captainpugwashington said:


> Dont use Romelo or anyone else recommended by Houses around Italy for a survey. Find and engineer who will tell you about the structor a good place to start is the commune - the techical guy there might do it - or with vincensos aid in translation he will recommend someone for you. Romelos - needs a few tiles replacing translated into needs a new roof cost 12,000 eu. Romalos "tower is safe" - commune engineer wouldnt go into it once he saw the brick work. He also totaly missed some canteenas under the garden which could cause all sorts of problems - still havent got th eplans I paid for from him and houses around italy no help in resolving this problem.
> 
> Transfer your bank account o LAquila - nearer and there is a lovely lady there who speaks english who goes out of her way to help - she got me an italian account before my residency papers came through which saved me loads of hassle.
> 
> Ciao
> Pamela


Hey Pam, that's good advise. I sure don't need those kind of surprises. Thanks so much again for showing us your place. It was very good of you as I know you were busy stripping the door. 
I am embarassed to say I saw you before too. I wondered why you were looking at us and I freaked out when I saw you taking pics of the front of our place.... "why is she taking pictures of our house??????????????" ha ha ha I'm very propriatory even though I don't own it yet. 

Didn't mean to seem unfriendly, just so tied up in knots about it all. 

I think you are very brave toughing it out there all alone. I have discovered I am not so good at that, and get very depressed. 

It was great to see you there, a long way from home, living the dream. 

Thanks again, for sharing your experience, good luck with the renos . 

Lynda


----------



## maryann

Hello, All,
Does anyone happen to know if one can open a bank account in Italy from the US? The price of the euro has been dropping (do not know why) and we would like to find a way to purchase some, place it into an Italian account. 

I also saw the company called "World First," and wondered if there is a handling charge. It says it is commission free, however, another one called "Money Corps" stated that it was commission free and then later in fine print said handling charges apply. OUr thought is to buy them at the right time, when they seem low and then have them earn some interest.

Any thoughts, anyone? I always appreciate suggestions from all of you lovely people.
Wow, I am getting so excited listening to all of you moving to Ofena. Although my place will be in northern Calabria, I would love to visit some of you guys. We plan on moving permanently in the summer of 2010 and buying this July.

Judy, I have to check if the bank you mentioned is in Calabria in the Cosenza region.

Thank you. 
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Gianni says the garden is 1000 metres. It is on three terraced levels, all very overgrown.
> 
> This will be our 4th renovation project. I hate not being there to keep an eye on things. In my experience it is better to stop them doing bad work, as they seldom want to redo things. I had the best builder in the world at home, he was a joy, a craftsman. his timberwork was like a cabinet makers, and he always trusted me and did what I asked. I felt I could do anything with him, but sadly he died of lung cancer at 60 this year in January. It was very quick. I was his last customer, as he only had two months from being diagnosed. He was a heavy smoker.
> 
> That's part of the reason I have lost heart with my place in Australia. Such a sweet man, he told me if he won lotto, he would come and work on my house for a year for nothing.
> I am jot sure long long it will take for us. I gather the owner has to get some paperwork in order. It will be interesting with me in Australia and Rod in Dubai.
> 
> My stepfather died two weeks ago, so I am heading home to spend some toime with my mum.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda
That is part of the trouble for us as we are having to rely on the director of HAI to liaise with our original builder to try and get them to rectify their poor workmanship and also to get us some money back.
Also, one of the reasons that my husband John wants to retire in 2010 is that he will be 60 then and we have seen quite a few people that we have both worked with, dying within a short time of retiring. As a nurse I have seen my fair share of people dying before they reach retirement age.
My sympathies to you regarding your step father, my mother law died the day after we returned to England from Ofena in August.They are difficult times are they not?
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> HI, Judy,
> Yes, at least we all have another 18 mos. We plan to buy in July, then move the following July. So, after we buy, we will sell our home. It costs a lot to go over; I would have bought this past July, but my husband has work to do on our home and did not want to buy without having done things here. Are you in England?
> I would like to buy some euros now. Judy, do you know of any banks that are large and are in the south? We plan to buy in northern Calabria? Do you know if you can open an Italian bank account from another country with a wire transfer or online? WE live in the US. I need to look into this,because the cost of one euro is slowly decreasing and it would be smart to buy some at the right time.
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
I am not sure whether you can open an Italian account from another country as we had to present our passports to the bank in person when we opened our account.
Have you tried the currency specialist yet?
We have an daily email from our currency specialist, and the euro had gone up today to 1.29 against the £ but that was before the financial markets had opened for trading. It may go up even further if the foreign banks continue to offer 100%protection to savers as they are expecting savers from other countries switching their savings accounts to their banks as it will offer more financial security.Our Government will only protect £50.000 each for any bank that collapses.As you can imagine this is small consolation if you have savings over this amount.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> That is part of the trouble for us as we are having to rely on the director of HAI to liaise with our original builder to try and get them to rectify their poor workmanship and also to get us some money back.
> Also, one of the reasons that my husband John wants to retire in 2010 is that he will be 60 then and we have seen quite a few people that we have both worked with, dying within a short time of retiring. As a nurse I have seen my fair share of people dying before they reach retirement age.
> My sympathies to you regarding your step father, my mother law died the day after we returned to England from Ofena in August.They are difficult times are they not?
> Judy.


Yes indeed, I saw your post about your mother in law. It is harder to accept when you feel that she did not have quality care. Bob was 83, had Parkinsons and Prostate cancer and had spent years having skin cancers cut off as he was in the Phillipines in the war. The cancer went into his bones and the deterioration was rapid. While we knew he was dying, his loss was still very upsetting. Death is so completely final isn't it?
My dad died at 67 from a massive heart attack while he was playing tennis. He had been retrenched four years earlier, which caused him some financial grief, but 
he would not have had much of a retirement had it not happened. 
My husband Rod is 48 this year. I am 51 I would like to see him retire early if we can get things together. We haven't even paid off our house though and are still financially supporting our children.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Yes indeed, I saw your post about your mother in law. It is harder to accept when you feel that she did not have quality care. Bob was 83, had Parkinsons and Prostate cancer and had spent years having skin cancers cut off as he was in the Phillipines in the war. The cancer went into his bones and the deterioration was rapid. While we knew he was dying, his loss was still very upsetting. Death is so completely final isn't it?
> My dad died at 67 from a massive heart attack while he was playing tennis. He had been retrenched four years earlier, which caused him some financial grief, but
> he would not have had much of a retirement had it not happened.
> My husband Rod is 48 this year. I am 51 I would like to see him retire early if we can get things together. We haven't even paid off our house though and are still financially supporting our children.


Hi Lynda
It seems as if your father in law had been dealt more than his fair share of blows during his lifetime.I agree, death is completely final.I have to keep reminding myself that Johns mother is no longer with us because there are times when I have to stop myself from talking about her in the present tense.As she lived just around the corner from us she relied on us a great deal and it is hard knowing that another couple have now got her house.
We also still owe money on our house here and we were hoping to make a good profit when we sold it but the housing market is in chaos and it is difficult to tell what is going to happen.
As for the children, although they do not live at home, we do to some degree, continue to help them finacially, especially the grandchildren.
But we still have another 18 months and who knows what can happen in that time with the economy.We have to remain positive I think!
Take care Judy.


----------



## Elisa.

Hi Maryanne,

have you spoken to someone at the HSBC Bank? They are a very reputable and have branches all over the world. I know that here in canada you can open an account in EURO.

The reason for the Euro going down is because of all the turmoil in the market. Our dollar has also gone down in the last few days. I am actually happy if the euro goes down, 
in the last couple of years we have gotten hit hard with the high euro...

Since the end of the VECCHIE LIRE, the cost of living in italy had doubled...
if something used to cost mille lire now with the euro it is 2 mila lire,,, very expensive to buy everything!


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> It seems as if your father in law had been dealt more than his fair share of blows during his lifetime.I agree, death is completely final.I have to keep reminding myself that Johns mother is no longer with us because there are times when I have to stop myself from talking about her in the present tense.As she lived just around the corner from us she relied on us a great deal and it is hard knowing that another couple have now got her house.
> We also still owe money on our house here and we were hoping to make a good profit when we sold it but the housing market is in chaos and it is difficult to tell what is going to happen.
> As for the children, although they do not live at home, we do to some degree, continue to help them finacially, especially the grandchildren.
> But we still have another 18 months and who knows what can happen in that time with the economy.We have to trmain positive I think!
> Take care Judy.


You know you're right, Bob had more than his share lately to gripe about, but he never did. Whenever you asked him how he was would say he was "fighting fit'

Standard answer ! towards the end he had a lot of pain in his arm and hip, but he seldom really complained. He just couldn't get comfortable. He didn't want to go to a nursing home, and he fortunately was able to stay at home until his last week due to my mother's loving care. It was a huge physical and emotinal strain on her as she is 73 and found it very hard lifting him in and out of the car, bed, into the shower. In the end he had a small fall and tried to steady himself with the arm the had been radiotherapied. It snapped like a twig. He survied the operation, but had a massive stroke a few days later. We have all been saddened by his loss and I have been surprised by how fond I had become of him.

My son has been staying with my Mum, and I will head home next week to be with her. 
I have been thinking of selling up too, but want to wait until the market recovers from the current nose dive. We had a big interest rate cut this week so hopefully things will improve. 

Fingers crossed hey....


----------



## Barry

*Life*



flawed said:


> You know you're right, Bob had more than his share lately to gripe about, but he never did. Whenever you asked him how he was would say he was "fighting fit'
> 
> Standard answer ! towards the end he had a lot of pain in his arm and hip, but he seldom really complained. He just couldn't get comfortable. He didn't want to go to a nursing home, and he fortunately was able to stay at home until his last week due to my mother's loving care. It was a huge physical and emotinal strain on her as she is 73 and found it very hard lifting him in and out of the car, bed, into the shower. In the end he had a small fall and tried to steady himself with the arm the had been radiotherapied. It snapped like a twig. He survied the operation, but had a massive stroke a few days later. We have all been saddened by his loss and I have been surprised by how fond I had become of him.
> 
> My son has been staying with my Mum, and I will head home next week to be with her.
> I have been thinking of selling up too, but want to wait until the market recovers from the current nose dive. We had a big interest rate cut this week so hopefully things will improve.
> 
> Fingers crossed hey....


I wouldn't panic over the current financial crisis. Everything will work out given time. Unfortunately at our age we are losing all our older family members which makes things a bit difficult in the short term. I hope your mother will be all right Lynda and maybe you can talk her into moving to Italy as well.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> I wouldn't panic over the current financial crisis. Everything will work out given time. Unfortunately at our age we are losing all our older family members which makes things a bit difficult in the short term. I hope your mother will be all right Lynda and maybe you can talk her into moving to Italy as well.


it is sad, Rod and I have lost so many family members since we got married. 
Rod's brother Phil, and now Bob in this last year. I do worry being so far from my Mum. I hope she will come to Italy. She hasn't really been able to travel for some time because Bob needed so much care. 
I just want her to thinking about all the things she can do now. Bob's illness aged her terribly.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> You know you're right, Bob had more than his share lately to gripe about, but he never did. Whenever you asked him how he was would say he was "fighting fit'
> 
> Standard answer ! towards the end he had a lot of pain in his arm and hip, but he seldom really complained. He just couldn't get comfortable. He didn't want to go to a nursing home, and he fortunately was able to stay at home until his last week due to my mother's loving care. It was a huge physical and emotinal strain on her as she is 73 and found it very hard lifting him in and out of the car, bed, into the shower. In the end he had a small fall and tried to steady himself with the arm the had been radiotherapied. It snapped like a twig. He survied the operation, but had a massive stroke a few days later. We have all been saddened by his loss and I have been surprised by how fond I had become of him.
> 
> My son has been staying with my Mum, and I will head home next week to be with her.
> I have been thinking of selling up too, but want to wait until the market recovers from the current nose dive. We had a big interest rate cut this week so hopefully things will improve.
> 
> Fingers crossed hey....


Hi Lynda
We can only hope that the economy improves within the next few months but the news that we are getting at the moment is far from good.John even considered selling our house now and moving to Italy but we need to build up our savings nest egg and although the value of our houses are going down daily hopefully in 18months it will have improved. The pound against the euro has gone from 1.29 euros on Monday to 1.24 today. It appears that the whole world is going into recession. We also had the interest rate cut, the whole of Europe did, but the financial market is still in turmoil here.
I understand your concerns about your mother, I know that John's mother did not want us to move to Italy as she relied on us such a lot.But I still have concerns about my parents who are currently living in Spain my mother is unhappy there but my father loves it, she is hoping to persuade him to return to England but she is also waiting for major surgery in Spain and therefore cannot return just yet anyway.
Keep smiling
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> We can only hope that the economy improves within the next few months but the news that we are getting at the moment is far from good.John even considered selling our house now and moving to Italy but we need to build up our savings nest egg and although the value of our houses are going down daily hopefully in 18months it will have improved. The pound against the euro has gone from 1.29 euros on Monday to 1.24 today. It appears that the whole world is going into recession. We also had the interest rate cut, the whole of Europe did, but the financial market is still in turmoil here.
> I understand your concerns about your mother, I know that John's mother did not want us to move to Italy as she relied on us such a lot.But I still have concerns about my parents who are currently living in Spain my mother is unhappy there but my father loves it, she is hoping to persuade him to return to England but she is also waiting for major surgery in Spain and therefore cannot return just yet anyway.
> Keep smiling
> Judy.


Our Irish neighbor down the street used to say always invest in property because they aren't making anymore of it and don't worry about money because there are no pockets in the shrouds.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Our Irish neighbor down the street used to say always invest in property because they aren't making anymore of it and don't worry about money because there are no pockets in the shrouds.


I love that, I'll have to tell Rod. 

My son Daniel works in the Reserve Bank of Australia in Sydney, he told us to sell up in the beginning of the year because he knew this crash was coming.

Like your Irish neighbour I have always believed in the real value of property, and we have always just wanted to own something outright. 

We have been leading an interesting life since Rod started working in Dubai. I have travelled a lot, I have been to Jordan, Qatar, England, France, UAE Australia and Italy( 3 times this year!) 

I am grateful for those experiences.

The Aussie dollar has dropped like a stone. It means Rod gets paid more , when he sends it home, Not so good for buying our place in Italy though as the Aussie to Euro is in a 5 year low. 

We are trying to think how we can leave what we borrow in Australia in Aus, and turn out Dirhams into Euro for a better deal. 

Certainly is an interesting time for us all though.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> We can only hope that the economy improves within the next few months but the news that we are getting at the moment is far from good.John even considered selling our house now and moving to Italy but we need to build up our savings nest egg and although the value of our houses are going down daily hopefully in 18months it will have improved. The pound against the euro has gone from 1.29 euros on Monday to 1.24 today. It appears that the whole world is going into recession. We also had the interest rate cut, the whole of Europe did, but the financial market is still in turmoil here.
> I understand your concerns about your mother, I know that John's mother did not want us to move to Italy as she relied on us such a lot.But I still have concerns about my parents who are currently living in Spain my mother is unhappy there but my father loves it, she is hoping to persuade him to return to England but she is also waiting for major surgery in Spain and therefore cannot return just yet anyway.
> Keep smiling
> Judy.


your poor mum, that is so sad, you would think that at the end of life when work is no longer a consideration that a couple will both be happy where they settle.
perhaps health issues will bring them home in the future ?
My grandparents moved to the Blue Mountains hen my granddad retired . They loved it. Once they were no longer independant though, they moved back to Sydney.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> your poor mum, that is so sad, you would think that at the end of life when work is no longer a consideration that a couple will both be happy where they settle.
> perhaps health issues will bring them home in the future ?
> My grandparents moved to the Blue Mountains hen my granddad retired . They loved it. Once they were no longer independant though, they moved back to Sydney.


It could possibly be that their health issues bring them back home eventually but my Dad loves the warmth in Spain and the fact that he can go out every morning to collect his newspaper and sit and have a cup of coffee along the sea front, which he obviously cannot do in England and as it is always raining here, even in the summer. We will just have to wait and see.
I must admit that this is an issue that concerns me for when John and I get older, will we be able to manage living in a small village? Although I am aware that there are a few residents still in the village who are over 100 years old but at least they have family close by.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> I love that, I'll have to tell Rod.
> 
> My son Daniel works in the Reserve Bank of Australia in Sydney, he told us to sell up in the beginning of the year because he knew this crash was coming.
> 
> Like your Irish neighbour I have always believed in the real value of property, and we have always just wanted to own something outright.
> 
> We have been leading an interesting life since Rod started working in Dubai. I have travelled a lot, I have been to Jordan, Qatar, England, France, UAE Australia and Italy( 3 times this year!)
> 
> I am grateful for those experiences.
> 
> The Aussie dollar has dropped like a stone. It means Rod gets paid more , when he sends it home, Not so good for buying our place in Italy though as the Aussie to Euro is in a 5 year low.
> 
> We are trying to think how we can leave what we borrow in Australia in Aus, and turn out Dirhams into Euro for a better deal.
> 
> Certainly is an interesting time for us all though.


The pound against the euro is also at an all time low but we will be leaving most of our savings in an English account which my son will have access to should anything happen to us. He is also an executor of our will, which will have to be reviewed when we move to Italy as their laws are very different to ours.
Judy


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> It could possibly be that their health issues bring them back home eventually but my Dad loves the warmth in Spain and the fact that he can go out every morning to collect his newspaper and sit and have a cup of coffee along the sea front, which he obviously cannot do in England and as it is always raining here, even in the summer. We will just have to wait and see.
> I must admit that this is an issue that concerns me for when John and I get older, will we be able to manage living in a small village? Although I am aware that there are a few residents still in the village who are over 100 years old but at least they have family close by.
> Judy


Hmm I am happy for your dad, but sympathise with your Mum as I don't feel I have lived where I want to for 8 years now, it's a big chunk out of your life. my husband took a job in Melbourne in 2000 and in Sydney in 2005 then Dubai 2007 so I don't feel I lived in my home for years.

I don't expect to end my days in Italy, unless my kids are there, but some sun filled years while we are still mobile sounds good


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hmm I am happy for your dad, but sympathise with your Mum as I don't feel I have lived where I want to for 8 years now, it's a big chunk out of your life. my husband took a job in Melbourne in 2000 and in Sydney in 2005 then Dubai 2007 so I don't feel I lived in my home for years.
> 
> I don't expect to end my days in Italy, unless my kids are there, but some sun filled years while we are still mobile sounds good


Your scenario sounds ideal to me but I think that my husband would like to spend his final years there. The children are very happy for us to make the move but only time will tell whether it is the right choice.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Your scenario sounds ideal to me but I think that my husband would like to spend his final years there. The children are very happy for us to make the move but only time will tell whether it is the right choice.


I think people our age have fewer ties than are parents did. Maybe it is just that travel is so much easier now. I was born, raised and lived all my life in Calgary but don't feel much of an attachment to the city. Probably that's a result of the population going from 200,000 to over a million and all the problems that have come with it. We can't sit outside at night without police helicopters bothering us, there are sirens going all night long and we have a lot of gang violence ( mostly asian). The only thing I would miss is the mountains and the fact I can go downtown and have world class flyfishing a block from all the restaurants!
I also have the advantage that just about everyone in Ofena and Carrufo turns out to be a relative of some sort!
My son-in-law is from Chile and we went to visit a couple of years ago and found that we could live there as well very comfortably and cheaply. The options for us are truely amazing compared to a few years ago.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Your scenario sounds ideal to me but I think that my husband would like to spend his final years there. The children are very happy for us to make the move but only time will tell whether it is the right choice.


HI, all, especially, Maise, Judy, and Flawed:
Your conversation truly touches home. I was born in a very Italian household, learning Italian before English. My grandparents , both sides, from Sicily, and living in the same apartment upstairs, along with my Italian aunt on the top floor.

I really have a calling to live in Italy permanently and we plan to. We have been there 4 times since 2003 and have decided on Calabria, having looked at homes this past July. I just want to be there for always, but we are not that young, 59 and 62. In 2 yrs., we hope to stop working here in New York State and move there and this coming July, I pray we can buy a home there. In seeing the small villages, since we will be there until the end, it has been so very important to choose a place where youdo not have hills to climb and narrow sidewalks uphill. sometimes the car is parked far from the home. Cannot do that. Must be realistic, for when someone is 75 yrs. old, I do not want to lug bags and walk up a lot of stairs to get to my home. It is hard, because we saw a few nice places, and that was a factor, but not the only one.

I just get concerned with the financial stuff. 

I have a question: The price in US dollars in falling for one euro. We want to buy euros soon. I have never wired money in my life. Has anyone used World First? It is a money exchange? Is it safe? They also deal with Royal Bank of Scotland. What money exchanges have you folks used?

Does anyone know the amount of insurance Royal B. of Scotland gives per person?

What we wnat to do is buy euros now, put them in an interest bearing account.
I would love to be able to open an Italian bank account now, but I do not think we can do that from the US; have to be there. Cannot have foreign currency in US banks, but I might consider HSBC in Canada; will get interest there. The purpose would be to buy the house. No mortgage.

Any thoughts? Thanks so much. It is appreciated. You all sound like such terrific people. I know you must all live in Ofena; I think you do, right Judy? Gosh, wish we were all there now.

MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> HI, all, especially, Maise, Judy, and Flawed:
> Your conversation truly touches home. I was born in a very Italian household, learning Italian before English. My grandparents , both sides, from Sicily, and living in the same apartment upstairs, along with my Italian aunt on the top floor.
> 
> I really have a calling to live in Italy permanently and we plan to. We have been there 4 times since 2003 and have decided on Calabria, having looked at homes this past July. I just want to be there for always, but we are not that young, 59 and 62. In 2 yrs., we hope to stop working here in New York State and move there and this coming July, I pray we can buy a home there. In seeing the small villages, since we will be there until the end, it has been so very important to choose a place where youdo not have hills to climb and narrow sidewalks uphill. sometimes the car is parked far from the home. Cannot do that. Must be realistic, for when someone is 75 yrs. old, I do not want to lug bags and walk up a lot of stairs to get to my home. It is hard, because we saw a few nice places, and that was a factor, but not the only one.
> 
> I just get concerned with the financial stuff.
> 
> I have a question: The price in US dollars in falling for one euro. We want to buy euros soon. I have never wired money in my life. Has anyone used World First? It is a money exchange? Is it safe? They also deal with Royal Bank of Scotland. What money exchanges have you folks used?
> 
> Does anyone know the amount of insurance Royal B. of Scotland gives per person?
> 
> What we wnat to do is buy euros now, put them in an interest bearing account.
> I would love to be able to open an Italian bank account now, but I do not think we can do that from the US; have to be there. Cannot have foreign currency in US banks, but I might consider HSBC in Canada; will get interest there. The purpose would be to buy the house. No mortgage.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks so much. It is appreciated. You all sound like such terrific people. I know you must all live in Ofena; I think you do, right Judy? Gosh, wish we were all there now.
> 
> MaryAnn


The Bank of Scotland is one of the banks currently in a bit of trouble. They are looking to be bought out. Hsbc is one of the more stable banks in the world as well as having branches in a lot of countries. You've got to watch the bank charges in Italy, Unicredit charged me 75 euro to recieve a wire transfer to our account when we were doing our purchase.


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> HI, all, especially, Maise, Judy, and Flawed:
> Your conversation truly touches home. I was born in a very Italian household, learning Italian before English. My grandparents , both sides, from Sicily, and living in the same apartment upstairs, along with my Italian aunt on the top floor.
> 
> I really have a calling to live in Italy permanently and we plan to. We have been there 4 times since 2003 and have decided on Calabria, having looked at homes this past July. I just want to be there for always, but we are not that young, 59 and 62. In 2 yrs., we hope to stop working here in New York State and move there and this coming July, I pray we can buy a home there. In seeing the small villages, since we will be there until the end, it has been so very important to choose a place where youdo not have hills to climb and narrow sidewalks uphill. sometimes the car is parked far from the home. Cannot do that. Must be realistic, for when someone is 75 yrs. old, I do not want to lug bags and walk up a lot of stairs to get to my home. It is hard, because we saw a few nice places, and that was a factor, but not the only one.
> 
> I just get concerned with the financial stuff.
> 
> I have a question: The price in US dollars in falling for one euro. We want to buy euros soon. I have never wired money in my life. Has anyone used World First? It is a money exchange? Is it safe? They also deal with Royal Bank of Scotland. What money exchanges have you folks used?
> 
> Does anyone know the amount of insurance Royal B. of Scotland gives per person?
> 
> What we wnat to do is buy euros now, put them in an interest bearing account.
> I would love to be able to open an Italian bank account now, but I do not think we can do that from the US; have to be there. Cannot have foreign currency in US banks, but I might consider HSBC in Canada; will get interest there. The purpose would be to buy the house. No mortgage.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks so much. It is appreciated. You all sound like such terrific people. I know you must all live in Ofena; I think you do, right Judy? Gosh, wish we were all there now.
> 
> MaryAnn


Hi Mary Ann
We use the currency specialist firstratefx. They are very good and do all of our transactions for us, they also give a higher rate than the high street banks and building societies. As they say, every penny counts.
We don't live in Italy just yet MaryAnn that will happen 2010.
Do you mean guarantees for savings?If that is the case the government has just increased the protection to £50.000 per person and £100.000 per joint account.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> The Bank of Scotland is one of the banks currently in a bit of trouble. They are looking to be bought out. Hsbc is one of the more stable banks in the world as well as having branches in a lot of countries. You've got to watch the bank charges in Italy, Unicredit charged me 75 euro to recieve a wire transfer to our account when we were doing our purchase.


Oh, Barry, I thank you. I am going to now look up the closest HSBC here. We were considering putting funds in euros in HSBC in Canada to earn interest, even if it meant a ride to Ontario, which is not close at all. It is in Kingston, Ontario, the closest to NY State HSBC stated to me. I called the International branch of it. You live in Canada, right? My husband is not fond of having so many steps and banks in this process, but I am really looking up things and calling. Barry, have you heard of World First, the exchange company? No commission fees, pretty good price for one euro. $1.36 on Friday. Are they reliable, ethical? It would be better if I could find one here in the states; the realtor in Scalea says they recommend them, but that is most likely because most buyers come from Britain; he is from Britain.
Thanks for response.
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> The Bank of Scotland is one of the banks currently in a bit of trouble. They are looking to be bought out. Hsbc is one of the more stable banks in the world as well as having branches in a lot of countries. You've got to watch the bank charges in Italy, Unicredit charged me 75 euro to recieve a wire transfer to our account when we were doing our purchase.


The Bank of Scotland and the Royal Bank of Scotland are different banks. It is the Halifax Bank of Scotland(HBOS) that is being bought out by Lloyds TSB.
Barclays Bank is also pretty stable at the moment, we are fortunate that we also have some stable building societies still in this country one of which allows free cash withdrawals overseas(which my parents use).
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> The Bank of Scotland and the Royal Bank of Scotland are different banks. It is the Halifax Bank of Scotland(HBOS) that is being bought out by Lloyds TSB.
> Braclays Bank is also pretty stable at the moment, we are fortunate that we also have some stable building societies still in this country one of which allows free cash withdrawals overseas(which my parents use).
> Judy.



Ah, I see, different banks. That was an important clarification, Judy, for me , and I truly appreciate it. I do not know anyone to ask these questions of, other than the few forum people I have written to, so your words are very appreciated and all will be heeded. So, is the Royal Bank of Scotland doing well, Judy? Have you heard of the foreign exchange company, World First? reliable? ethical? You live in England, right? And you bought in Ofena, right? I know we have been writing.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> The Bank of Scotland and the Royal Bank of Scotland are different banks. It is the Halifax Bank of Scotland(HBOS) that is being bought out by Lloyds TSB.
> Braclays Bank is also pretty stable at the moment, we are fortunate that we also have some stable building societies still in this country one of which allows free cash withdrawals overseas(which my parents use).
> Judy.



Ah, I see, different banks. That was an important clarification, Judy, for me , and I truly appreciate it. I do not know anyone to ask these questions of, other than the few forum people I have written to, so your words are very appreciated and all will be heeded. So, is the Royal Bank of Scotland doing well, Judy? Have you heard of the foreign exchange company, World First? reliable? ethical? You live in England, right? And you bought in Ofena, right? I know we have been writing.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

maryann said:


> Oh, Barry, I thank you. I am going to now look up the closest HSBC here. We were considering putting funds in euros in HSBC in Canada to earn interest, even if it meant a ride to Ontario, which is not close at all. It is in Kingston, Ontario, the closest to NY State HSBC stated to me. I called the International branch of it. You live in Canada, right? My husband is not fond of having so many steps and banks in this process, but I am really looking up things and calling. Barry, have you heard of World First, the exchange company? No commission fees, pretty good price for one euro. $1.36 on Friday. Are they reliable, ethical? It would be better if I could find one here in the states; the realtor in Scalea says they recommend them, but that is most likely because most buyers come from Britain; he is from Britain.
> Thanks for response.
> MaryAnn


Judy, where do you live: Canada or England? I did not know what govt you were referring to when lyou said the insurance increased. Yes, I mean insurance on any savings accounts, certificates of deposits. In case the bank ceases to exist, the insurance so that we get our money.


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Judy, where do you live: Canada or England? I did not know what govt you were referring to when lyou said the insurance increased. Yes, I mean insurance on any savings accounts, certificates of deposits. In case the bank ceases to exist, the insurance so that we get our money.


Yes we live in England.
I think that most governments, globally, have now increased the amount of savings that they will protect for private savers.
Our goverment is now bailing out some of our banks, which means that they have now got shares in them. They have already taken over one bank(Northern Rock) and one building society(Bradford and Bingley). It is a very worrying time here as we have savings in one of the banks that is being taken over by another bank.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Ah, I see, different banks. That was an important clarification, Judy, for me , and I truly appreciate it. I do not know anyone to ask these questions of, other than the few forum people I have written to, so your words are very appreciated and all will be heeded. So, is the Royal Bank of Scotland doing well, Judy? Have you heard of the foreign exchange company, World First? reliable? ethical? You live in England, right? And you bought in Ofena, right? I know we have been writing.
> MaryAnn


Hi MarAnn
Yes, we live in England and have bought a house in Ofena.
I have not heard of World First but they may be only dealing from Canada.
The company we use has been totally trustworthy.
The Royal Bank of Scotland is in the same league as Barclays and HSBC at the moment, which means that they are weathering the storm at the moment.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi MarAnn
> Yes, we live in England and have bought a house in Ofena.
> I have not heard of World First but they may be only dealing from Canada.
> The company we use has been totally trustworthy.
> The Royal Bank of Scotland is in the same league as Barclays and HSBC at the moment, which means that they are weathering the storm at the moment.
> Judy.


If you are looking to earn interest you have to be careful of the tax laws as well. Canada and the US have an agreement where money earned in Canada can be claimed as income in the US or Canada so you don't have to pay taxes twice (ie in Canada and the US). I think Italy is a bit different and any money earned in Italy is taxed in Italy plus you have to declare it as income on your US taxes. If your not careful you end up paying double taxes.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> If you are looking to earn interest you have to be careful of the tax laws as well. Canada and the US have an agreement where money earned in Canada can be claimed as income in the US or Canada so you don't have to pay taxes twice (ie in Canada and the US). I think Italy is a bit different and any money earned in Italy is taxed in Italy plus you have to declare it as income on your US taxes. If your not careful you end up paying double taxes.



So, Barry, you are saying that if I have an Italian bank account that earns interest, the US AND Italy can tax it?

What if I live in Italy permanently and keep some money there and also have US bank accounts in the US?


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> So, Barry, you are saying that if I have an Italian bank account that earns interest, the US AND Italy can tax it?
> 
> What if I live in Italy permanently and keep some money there and also have US bank accounts in the US?


Hi MaryAnn
What Barry has said is true, the same applies to us Brits when we move abroad. As we will have pensions we will still have to pay tax on them and also record this on Italian paperwork.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi MaryAnn
> What Barry has said is true, the same applies to us Brits when we move abroad. As we will have pensions we will still have to pay tax on them and also record this on Italian paperwork.
> Judy.


I'am pretty sure the US is like Canada and requires you to report all income no matter where it is earned. The difference with us is the agreement between Canada and the US saying you only have to pay tax in one country. I don't know if the US has a similar agreement with Italy. If not you will have to pay tax in both countries on income earned in Italy. Income earned in the US would only have to be reported to the US. I guess thats what the Revenue Police do in Italy, check upon things like that.
If we rented our house in Italy we would have to pay tax on the rent in both countries. I'am sure the locals have all sorts of ways around it but us foreigners don't know how to avoid it.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> I think people our age have fewer ties than are parents did. Maybe it is just that travel is so much easier now. I was born, raised and lived all my life in Calgary but don't feel much of an attachment to the city. Probably that's a result of the population going from 200,000 to over a million and all the problems that have come with it. We can't sit outside at night without police helicopters bothering us, there are sirens going all night long and we have a lot of gang violence ( mostly asian). The only thing I would miss is the mountains and the fact I can go downtown and have world class flyfishing a block from all the restaurants!
> I also have the advantage that just about everyone in Ofena and Carrufo turns out to be a relative of some sort!
> My son-in-law is from Chile and we went to visit a couple of years ago and found that we could live there as well very comfortably and cheaply. The options for us are truely amazing compared to a few years ago.


That is an interesting insight. I have not heard much about Calgary. 

Mixing up nationalities causes problems everywhere, and here we are all heading to Italy ! I hope the locals will be tolerant of our expat invasion !

The helicopters, sirens and gang vilence in Calgary sound scary, 
Home in Maitland, a large NSW country city, we have problems with theives, break and enter, shoplifting, malicious damage, to vehicles and property. The windows on the high st are constantly smashed, bins overturned or set alight. Just mindless damage. If there are problems it's usually Friday and Saturday nights as the kids move from one pub to the next. 
The good part is that we are in a river valley, rich and green, where cows and horses graze close to town centre, sunny days, blue skies, historic architecture,
close to beaches ,30mins, mountains 50mins, bays 50mins, lakes 30mins.
Newcastle 30ks away is a working city with a deep port. The hunter valley is grape growing country, and is rich with coal too.


----------



## flawed

Elisa said:


> Ofena, Italy Map | Atlas-style Relief Map | Abruzzo


Hi Elisa, I notice you haven't posted in a while. This map you put up is fantastic, it is so much easier to follow where everthing is, when you can see the contours. 
I head home in a few days to Australia, looking forward to seeing my mum, she is going quite well, and has been very busy. It is her birthday on the 20th Oct.
The house purchase is going really well. I am starting to get really excited, it was so nice that all of the children are happy for us. I don't really grasp the process here, I just found out today what the geometra actually does. 
Have you managed to find out who your Aunt used ? Pam is pretty down on Romelo, the guy that Houses around Italy use. 
We had our first visitors to the new place last week, it was very nice. We just had a BBQ and salad,cheese and fruit. Everyone enjoyed the limoncello we brought back ! Appley took movies of inside the house, and the garden so now I feel like I can go there everyday ! We showed our visitors too. Everyone is really happy for us. 
I couldn't believe how quiet it is there. The church bells were ringing too. We bought an ice cream from the little shop across the road and sat on the stone wall looking out at the view. We had a nice lunch at the bar too. 
Gianni showed us the outside of Claires place, and took us to meet Pam and her husband. I started walking up the hill to the bar and then Rod went back and got the car. I had trouble keeping up with the girls. I had a quick peek at the bar, Giacintas shop is really close too. I tried to show the girls a few of the houses we looked at in Ofena.
Hope you are happy and well, Lynda


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> That is an interesting insight. I have not heard much about Calgary.
> 
> Mixing up nationalities causes problems everywhere, and here we are all heading to Italy ! I hope the locals will be tolerant of our expat invasion !
> 
> The helicopters, sirens and gang vilence in Calgary sound scary,
> Home in Maitland, a large NSW country city, we have problems with theives, break and enter, shoplifting, malicious damage, to vehicles and property. The windows on the high st are constantly smashed, bins overturned or set alight. Just mindless damage. If there are problems it's usually Friday and Saturday nights as the kids move from one pub to the next.
> The good part is that we are in a river valley, rich and green, where cows and horses graze close to town centre, sunny days, blue skies, historic architecture,
> close to beaches ,30mins, mountains 50mins, bays 50mins, lakes 30mins.
> Newcastle 30ks away is a working city with a deep port. The hunter valley is grape growing country, and is rich with coal too.


I think any modern city once it reaches a certain size becomes less and less pleasant to live in. We actually have very little in the way of violent crime. The various gangs stick to shooting each other and don't bother anyone else normally.
It is still very noisey. Traffic all night long. The police insisted they needed helicopters so of course they have to use them once they had them. Any traffic accident or 911 call requires the police, an ambulance and the fire department all coming from different directions with their sirens going so there is no real peace and quiet and we live out in the suburbs! When we are in Carrufo all you hear at night is the birds and maybe a boar rooting around. We usually take a walk in the evening and one or more of the local dogs attach themselves to us and come along. We have to take a flashlight as if there is no moon it gets pretty dark until we get to the park overlooking Ofena and the valley has all the little villages lit up.
Missing it already!

Barry


----------



## Elisa.

flawed said:


> We had our first visitors to the new place last week, it was very nice. We just had a BBQ and salad,cheese and fruit. Everyone enjoyed the limoncello we brought back !
> 
> Hi Lynda...make sure to keep the limoncello in the freezer! It is the best when served cold ..
> take care


----------



## Elisa.

Elisa. said:


> flawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had our first visitors to the new place last week, it was very nice. We just had a BBQ and salad,cheese and fruit. Everyone enjoyed the limoncello we brought back !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lynda...make sure to keep the limoncello in the freezer! It is the best when served cold ..
> take care
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I think any modern city once it reaches a certain size becomes less and less pleasant to live in. We actually have very little in the way of violent crime. The various gangs stick to shooting each other and don't bother anyone else normally.
> It is still very noisey. Traffic all night long. The police insisted they needed helicopters so of course they have to use them once they had them. Any traffic accident or 911 call requires the police, an ambulance and the fire department all coming from different directions with their sirens going so there is no real peace and quiet and we live out in the suburbs! When we are in Carrufo all you hear at night is the birds and maybe a boar rooting around. We usually take a walk in the evening and one or more of the local dogs attach themselves to us and come along. We have to take a flashlight as if there is no moon it gets pretty dark until we get to the park overlooking Ofena and the valley has all the little villages lit up.
> Missing it already!
> 
> Barry


i think that we are quite lucky where we live in England as we do not live near any big cities. We do have problems occasionally with teenagers who like to frequent the park at the end of our small road as they tend to buy cheap beer and go there to drink and uproot the trees. I wish that we had the same alcohol restrictions in this country as they do in America especially as our government allows 24 hr drinking.
It is certainly a lot quieter in Ofena with just the occasional car and birds singing.


----------



## flawed

yes nice and cold ! yum


----------



## roo

*got back 10 days ago*

Hi all,
 I was in Ofena Sept 18 to Oct 1st, was it ever cold! Unusual weather for that time of year, we got the fire going and was quite cozy most of the time. I met Pam, she seems very busy. As for the Ofenese minding that the new homes are being bought by expats they really don't, ( I spoke to lots of them about this) but I get the feeling that we should respect the way that life has been in ofena. I spent lots of time with my relatives and friends, I ate lots & lots of great food. Glad you guys luv it so much, Barry I did not see Giacinta, but I did dinner at her parents house (Guglielmo is my dad's very good friend), sorry I didn't get your info.

Rosa


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> Hi all,
> I was in Ofena Sept 18 to Oct 1st, was it ever cold! Unusual weather for that time of year, we got the fire going and was quite cozy most of the time. I met Pam, she seems very busy. As for the Ofenese minding that the new homes are being bought by expats they really don't, ( I spoke to lots of them about this) but I get the feeling that we should respect the way that life has been in ofena. I spent lots of time with my relatives and friends, I ate lots & lots of great food. Glad you guys luv it so much, Barry I did not see Giacinta, but I did dinner at her parents house (Guglielmo is my dad's very good friend), sorry I didn't get your info.
> 
> Rosa


That's ok Rosa. Now I know where to find his wife I can track him down even if he's not at work.


----------



## flawed

roo said:


> Hi all,
> I was in Ofena Sept 18 to Oct 1st, was it ever cold! Unusual weather for that time of year, we got the fire going and was quite cozy most of the time. I met Pam, she seems very busy. As for the Ofenese minding that the new homes are being bought by expats they really don't, ( I spoke to lots of them about this) but I get the feeling that we should respect the way that life has been in ofena. I spent lots of time with my relatives and friends, I ate lots & lots of great food. Glad you guys luv it so much, Barry I did not see Giacinta, but I did dinner at her parents house (Guglielmo is my dad's very good friend), sorry I didn't get your info.
> 
> Rosa


Hi Rosa, sorry I didn't meet you in Ofena. I am glad to hear that the local people don't mind. It was just something that Elisa said, about life changing when others move in. I really do think it must impact. 
I had a hugely stressful week with a death in my family and so I guess I was not as chilled as I usually am when Rod and I hit the road. The two daughters 23 and 19 also had there own agendas as one wanted to get back to Rome and the other one wanted to go somewhere new, but not spend too much time in the car. 
My husband wanted to chill in the sun drinking good wine and enjoying great Italian food. I would have liked to drive down the coast to Bari, after a few days in Abruzzo. Ha Ha so not our most sucessful trip !

I was a little in shock at the quiet, and we were all sorry that we didn't stay in Ofena. I booked in Pescara because my husband had enjoyed it there so much last trip. 
I still haven't spent enough time in the town. I enjoyed visiting Capestrano and LAquila though. 
Despite our differing agendas though everybody loved the house. Gianni teased me about sweeping the floor, but I just wanted to see the colour under the dirt. I am itching to clean up ! 
I actually hope to live simply when we are there, I'm going to try not to have too much that has to plug in, even if that means a few sacrifices, of modern comforts. 
I am just so sorry that we probably won't have settlement until winter as I hate 
the cold. 
Italian is the only language I have ever been interested in learning. Somehow it it just seems to make sense. I read signs better than I speak, but I am looking forward to learning. I would love to learn to cook Italian food well,and use fresh herbs from my garden. I would be disappointed if I didn't make some friends in the local community, I guess though until I put the effort into learning some more of the language that will be hard though. 

Pam freaked me out because she was staring at us, and then taking pics of the house we are buying. It made sense though when I realized that she knew who we were. The girls were smiling at a little old man and his wife who greeted us each time we passed. Appley speaks Italian, so will be a help initially. She will definately make friends as she is very outgoing, and loves to live in different cultures. It is her dream to travel the world, living and working in different places. 

It would be very sad if we couldn't appreciate a lovely mountain and valley setting, a delightful character filled historic hill town, and a climate of such differences as to see snow in winter and 50 degrees C in the middle of summer. 

It hardly ever rains in Dubai, it was nice to come home here to the green of spring in Australia. We are very much looking forward to making a home in Italy.
It is also my gift to my children for the future.


----------



## roo

flawed said:


> Hi Rosa, sorry I didn't meet you in Ofena. I am glad to hear that the local people don't mind. It was just something that Elisa said, about life changing when others move in. I really do think it must impact.
> I had a hugely stressful week with a death in my family and so I guess I was not as chilled as I usually am when Rod and I hit the road. The two daughters 23 and 19 also had there own agendas as one wanted to get back to Rome and the other one wanted to go somewhere new, but not spend too much time in the car.
> My husband wanted to chill in the sun drinking good wine and enjoying great Italian food. I would have liked to drive down the coast to Bari, after a few days in Abruzzo. Ha Ha so not our most sucessful trip !
> 
> I was a little in shock at the quiet, and we were all sorry that we didn't stay in Ofena. I booked in Pescara because my husband had enjoyed it there so much last trip.
> I still haven't spent enough time in the town. I enjoyed visiting Capestrano and LAquila though.
> Despite our differing agendas though everybody loved the house. Gianni teased me about sweeping the floor, but I just wanted to see the colour under the dirt. I am itching to clean up !
> I actually hope to live simply when we are there, I'm going to try not to have too much that has to plug in, even if that means a few sacrifices, of modern comforts.
> I am just so sorry that we probably won't have settlement until winter as I hate
> the cold.
> Italian is the only language I have ever been interested in learning. Somehow it it just seems to make sense. I read signs better than I speak, but I am looking forward to learning. I would love to learn to cook Italian food well,and use fresh herbs from my garden. I would be disappointed if I didn't make some friends in the local community, I guess though until I put the effort into learning some more of the language that will be hard though.
> 
> Pam freaked me out because she was staring at us, and then taking pics of the house we are buying. It made sense though when I realized that she knew who we were. The girls were smiling at a little old man and his wife who greeted us each time we passed. Appley speaks Italian, so will be a help initially. She will definately make friends as she is very outgoing, and loves to live in different cultures. It is her dream to travel the world, living and working in different places.
> 
> It would be very sad if we couldn't appreciate a lovely mountain and valley setting, a delightful character filled historic hill town, and a climate of such differences as to see snow in winter and 50 degrees C in the middle of summer.
> 
> It hardly ever rains in Dubai, it was nice to come home here to the green of spring in Australia. We are very much looking forward to making a home in Italy.
> It is also my gift to my children for the future.


The best part of Ofena is it's quiet atmosphere, when we go there we need to remember to stop and listen,
Rosa


----------



## Barry

Lynda,
Don't get to carried away at first. It will probably take longer than you hope to finish the sale then you can start work. There are some very interesting places around Ofena especially if you are in good shape! You can hike up to Rocco Calascio which has some great views and a restaurant in the summer. My wife loves San Stefano and Sulmona. You don't have to drive all over Italy to find interesting places to visit.

Barry


----------



## Elisa.

roo said:


> Hi all,
> I was in Ofena Sept 18 to Oct 1st, was it ever cold! Unusual weather for that time of year, we got the fire going and was quite cozy most of the time. I met Pam, she seems very busy. As for the Ofenese minding that the new homes are being bought by expats they really don't, ( I spoke to lots of them about this) but I get the feeling that we should respect the way that life has been in ofena. I spent lots of time with my relatives and friends, I ate lots & lots of great food. Glad you guys luv it so much, Barry I did not see Giacinta, but I did dinner at her parents house (Guglielmo is my dad's very good friend), sorry I didn't get your info.
> 
> Rosa


Rosa you hit the nail on the head.. {I get the feeling that we should respect the way that life has been in ofena}

that is what I feel and have tried to convey.. i lived in Italy for many many years as I studied there.. I have insight into the life there. 

The one thing I love about Ofena is the smell of the air and the peace I feel when I am there!


----------



## Elisa.

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> Don't get to carried away at first. It will probably take longer than you hope to finish the sale then you can start work. There are some very interesting places around Ofena especially if you are in good shape! You can hike up to Rocco Calascio which has some great views and a restaurant in the summer. My wife loves San Stefano and Sulmona. You don't have to drive all over Italy to find interesting places to visit.
> 
> Barry



Barry you are right Santo Stefano, Sulmona, Popoli, are beautiful places, but I disagree you have to drive all over Italy, it is sooo beautiful from top to bottom.


----------



## Barry

We spend to much time in a car as it is. Calgary to Vancouver, which we use to do all the time, 12 hours and 1000 km. It takes half of an hour to drive across the city during the day.
Maybe visit one different spot in Italy each trip but get to know Abruzzo first.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> Don't get to carried away at first. It will probably take longer than you hope to finish the sale then you can start work. There are some very interesting places around Ofena especially if you are in good shape! You can hike up to Rocco Calascio which has some great views and a restaurant in the summer. My wife loves San Stefano and Sulmona. You don't have to drive all over Italy to find interesting places to visit.
> 
> Barry


I know Barry, It is hard not to get excited and caught up in the planning. I just can't wait to get over there again. You must know what it is like though, when Rod has only 5 weeks holidays a year, and a home and family in Australia, who like to see him.You only have these little windows. I want more, and this house is for the future. 

It is hard not wanting to rush around to try and see everything. Sometimes I feel I am running hrough things camera in hand snapping pictures to enjoy later. 

I am grossly overweight and unfit. I should walk more but while I won't do it for my health, I will walk a long way to see something new ! I am bad on hills and stairs so climbing in the mountains is not an option. But I do love to garden and spring clean. 

We are home bodies usually so I know I will enjoy the life in Ofena. 

I do want to see more of Italy. Rod wants to see the lakes district and I want to go down the coast and around to Sicily. 

I wanted to take my youngest to Ravello, as the gardens there were superb. 

I love Italy, I feel like I should have been born there!

I will enjoy everything Abruzzo has to offer I want to explore the valley, check out Popoli and Bussi and Sulmona. I haven't really given anywhere the attention it deserves, but I will. 

Sarah at Houses around Italy said it will be at least 8 weeks before the paperwork is ready. I will just have to be patient. 
I am back in Australia and have been spending some time in Sydney with my Mum.
I will be here until Christmas.


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> I know Barry, It is hard not to get excited and caught up in the planning. I just can't wait to get over there again. You must know what it is like though, when Rod has only 5 weeks holidays a year, and a home and family in Australia, who like to see him.You only have these little windows. I want more, and this house is for the future.
> 
> It is hard not wanting to rush around to try and see everything. Sometimes I feel I am running hrough things camera in hand snapping pictures to enjoy later.
> 
> I am grossly overweight and unfit. I should walk more but while I won't do it for my health, I will walk a long way to see something new ! I am bad on hills and stairs so climbing in the mountains is not an option. But I do love to garden and spring clean.
> 
> We are home bodies usually so I know I will enjoy the life in Ofena.
> 
> I do want to see more of Italy. Rod wants to see the lakes district and I want to go down the coast and around to Sicily.
> 
> I wanted to take my youngest to Ravello, as the gardens there were superb.
> 
> I love Italy, I feel like I should have been born there!
> 
> I will enjoy everything Abruzzo has to offer I want to explore the valley, check out Popoli and Bussi and Sulmona. I haven't really given anywhere the attention it deserves, but I will.
> 
> Sarah at Houses around Italy said it will be at least 8 weeks before the paperwork is ready. I will just have to be patient.
> I am back in Australia and have been spending some time in Sydney with my Mum.
> I will be here until Christmas.


You'll get lots of excercise just walking around Ofena. You can also walk up to Carrufo on the original donkey trail (abt 20 minutes). They've also just opened stage 1 of a mountain biking trail that is eventually supposed to circle the entire Tirino Valley.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> You'll get lots of excercise just walking around Ofena. You can also walk up to Carrufo on the original donkey trail (abt 20 minutes). They've also just opened stage 1 of a mountain biking trail that is eventually supposed to circle the entire Tirino Valley.


The mountain biking trail got my attention. my son is a bike nut. I did a search and found these walking tours listed listed on the net .......


80 Itineraries in Gran Sasso e Monti della Laga National Park... 
... to discover the natural and cultural treasures of the Park along wonderful itineraries on foot, by mountain bike and on horseback 

Area "Tirino Valley"
The waters of the southern slope of Gran Sasso come back to light in two of the most beautiful and abundant springs of Abruzzi. The river Tirino, one of the clearest and most charming rivers of the Apennines, springs from the spectacular resurgences of Capo d'Acqua and Presciano, and heads for south-east, lined with large canebrakes and rare trees like the Large Grey Willow.

Itinerary no. 77: From Ofena to Garrufo and to Villa Santa Lucia
- Difference in height: 280 meters | Walking time - up: 1 hour | Walking time - down: 0.45 ore | Difficulty: T
- Non-marked itinerary | All the year round
- Map of the itinerary


Itinerary no. 78: From Ofena al Piano to Pagliare di Ofena
- Difference in height: 160 meters | Walking time: from 2.30 to 3 hours | Difficulty: T
- Non-marked itinerary | All the year round
- Map of the itinerary


Itinerary no. 79: From Forca di Penne to Mt. Picca
- Difference in height: 500 meters | Walking time - up: from 1.30 to 1.45 hours | Walking time - down: from 1 to 1.15 hours | Difficulty: E
- Non-marked itinerary | From April to November
- Map of the itinerary


Itinerary no. 80: Along the Bends of the River Tirino
- Difference in height: 30 meters | Walking time: 2 hours | Difficulty: T
- Non-marked itinerary | All the year round
- Map of the itinerary


----------



## flawed

the link 


Parco Nazionale del Gran Sasso e Monti della Laga - Itineraries


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> I know Barry, It is hard not to get excited and caught up in the planning. I just can't wait to get over there again. You must know what it is like though, when Rod has only 5 weeks holidays a year, and a home and family in Australia, who like to see him.You only have these little windows. I want more, and this house is for the future.
> 
> It is hard not wanting to rush around to try and see everything. Sometimes I feel I am running hrough things camera in hand snapping pictures to enjoy later.
> 
> I am grossly overweight and unfit. I should walk more but while I won't do it for my health, I will walk a long way to see something new ! I am bad on hills and stairs so climbing in the mountains is not an option. But I do love to garden and spring clean.
> 
> We are home bodies usually so I know I will enjoy the life in Ofena.
> 
> I do want to see more of Italy. Rod wants to see the lakes district and I want to go down the coast and around to Sicily.
> 
> I wanted to take my youngest to Ravello, as the gardens there were superb.
> 
> I love Italy, I feel like I should have been born there!
> 
> I will enjoy everything Abruzzo has to offer I want to explore the valley, check out Popoli and Bussi and Sulmona. I haven't really given anywhere the attention it deserves, but I will.
> 
> Sarah at Houses around Italy said it will be at least 8 weeks before the paperwork is ready. I will just have to be patient.
> I am back in Australia and have been spending some time in Sydney with my Mum.
> I will be here until Christmas.


HI, there,
I really need to write a nice long post to you, for I am Italian, live in the US, speak it, and just cannot wait to live there. I long for it. We are going in July to look for a home and place a deposit. My husband just gets 3 weeks a year. I teach, but we do not end up with a lot of time. 

It is late, and I am going to bed now, but I will write again, Linda. My name is MaryAnn; I loved Sulmona and Abruzzo, but it was in competition with Calabria, where we will live. I will tell you more another time.

Best regards,
MaryAnn from NY State Barry is great, very informative. Hi, Barry.


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> HI, there,
> I really need to write a nice long post to you, for I am Italian, live in the US, speak it, and just cannot wait to live there. I long for it. We are going in July to look for a home and place a deposit. My husband just gets 3 weeks a year. I teach, but we do not end up with a lot of time.
> 
> It is late, and I am going to bed now, but I will write again, Linda. My name is MaryAnn; I loved Sulmona and Abruzzo, but it was in competition with Calabria, where we will live. I will tell you more another time.
> 
> Best regards,
> MaryAnn from NY State Barry is great, very informative. Hi, Barry.


Hi MaryAnn, I know you ! you are busting your neck to get there aren't you ! 
You are the most enthusiastic member of this forum. 

So how is your decluttering going? did you shift some stuff at your sale? Is your Daughter the med student nearly finished? 
So we are living on dreams across the world from each other. I hope you find the most perfect place when you finally get back to Calabria next year.

Hopefully you will find some locals and expats like the ones on this forum to make friends with there. 

I have become as obsessed with the exchange rates as you as the Aussie dollar is fluctuating madly. It was at a historical high when we were looking in June but is down to around 65cents to US It makes anything up to 25,000AUD dollars difference to our purchase price from when we started looking.

The upside is that we get more AUD in exchange for the money Rod earns in Dubai. 

We are just trying to work out a strategy to minimize the effects. 

Three weeks holiday is really bad it makes it hard to look for property doesn't it. 

Rod spent 4 out his 5 weeks last year in Australia. That meant I had to use long weekends and public holidays for our Italy trips. 

I want more time in ITALY !


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi MaryAnn, I know you ! you are busting your neck to get there aren't you !
> You are the most enthusiastic member of this forum.
> 
> So how is your decluttering going? did you shift some stuff at your sale? Is your Daughter the med student nearly finished?
> So we are living on dreams across the world from each other. I hope you find the most perfect place when you finally get back to Calabria next year.
> 
> Hopefully you will find some locals and expats like the ones on this forum to make friends with there.
> 
> I have become as obsessed with the exchange rates as you as the Aussie dollar is fluctuating madly. It was at a historical high when we were looking in June but is down to around 65cents to US It makes anything up to 25,000AUD dollars difference to our purchase price from when we started looking.
> 
> The upside is that we get more AUD in exchange for the money Rod earns in Dubai.
> 
> We are just trying to work out a strategy to minimize the effects.
> 
> Three weeks holiday is really bad it makes it hard to look for property doesn't it.
> 
> Rod spent 4 out his 5 weeks last year in Australia. That meant I had to use long weekends and public holidays for our Italy trips.
> 
> I want more time in ITALY !


Hi Linda
We are in the same position here in England with the pound.
It has reached its lowest rate in recent years against the US dollar(which is good for Americans visiting England) but very bad for us. Against the Euro it is up and down like a yoyo. At the beginning of last week it was worth 1.29 euro but by Wednesday it had gone down to 1.23. It may not sound a lot but it when you are changing large amounts of money the return is quite poor and these are the business rates rather that the high street. We use a currency specialist when we transfer to our Italian account so we tend to get a better deal but it knowing when to buy.
We will be getting some Euros again in the next couple of weeks as we are off to Ofena on the 20th for a few days so hopefully the rate will improve again before then.
Take care
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> We are in the same position here in England with the pound.
> It has reached its lowest rate in recent years against the US dollar(which is good for Americans visiting England) but very bad for us. Against the Euro it is up and down like a yoyo. At the beginning of last week it was worth 1.29 euro but by Wednesday it had gone down to 1.23. It may not sound a lot but it when you are changing large amounts of money the return is quite poor and these are the business rates rather that the high street. We use a currency specialist when we transfer to our Italian account so we tend to get a better deal but it knowing when to buy.
> We will be getting some Euros again in the next couple of weeks as we are off to Ofena on the 20th for a few days so hopefully the rate will improve again before then.
> Take care
> Judy.


Thanks for the reply Judy,

It's amazing the difference it makes on a big sum isn't it.?

We have been watching for a while and I signed on to a site to get daily results. 
They are still one day old, so I will need to watch carefully. 

I noticed before youi mentioned you were using a currency specialist. 
We haven't put a lot up front yet, but the time is coming. God the news is so dour, the backlash is starting to come from the financial crisis with job losses here. in Aus Rod said even in Dubai, a lot of deals have been shelved and he is starting to have problems with collections.

My son who works in the Reserve Bank in Australia keeps hassling me to sell up in Australia before it is too late, and predicts a massive devaluation in the Australian property market. 

How does the currency specialist work? and how much does it cost?


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Thanks for the reply Judy,
> 
> It's amazing the difference it makes on a big sum isn't it.?
> 
> We have been watching for a while and I signed on to a site to get daily results.
> They are still one day old, so I will need to watch carefully.
> 
> I noticed before youi mentioned you were using a currency specialist.
> We haven't put a lot up front yet, but the time is coming. God the news is so dour, the backlash is starting to come from the financial crisis with job losses here. in Aus Rod said even in Dubai, a lot of deals have been shelved and he is starting to have problems with collections.
> 
> My son who works in the Reserve Bank in Australia keeps hassling me to sell up in Australia before it is too late, and predicts a massive devaluation in the Australian property market.
> 
> How does the currency specialist work? and how much does it cost?


I don't think it's worth getting to excited over the current ups and downs. These things happen on a regular basis and everything will level out in a little while. It's only been a month and by this time next year it will be forgotten. Just don't panic and ride the so called crisis out! Probably by the time your house sale is ready to be completed things will have calmed down. We have been in our house in Calgary for 30 years and it's gone from the purchase price of $22,000 to the current value of $380,000 so no matter if it drops we are still way ahead of the game. Time heals all!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I don't think it's worth getting to excited over the current ups and downs. These things happen on a regular basis and everything will level out in a little while. It's only been a month and by this time next year it will be forgotten. Just don't panic and ride the so called crisis out! Probably by the time your house sale is ready to be completed things will have calmed down. We have been in our house in Calgary for 30 years and it's gone from the purchase price of $22,000 to the current value of $380,000 so no matter if it drops we are still way ahead of the game. Time heals all!


Hi Barry
I am right in recalling that you have previously spoken about the cost of supplying enough logs to last a winter?
I know that there is a company on the main road in Ofena that sell logs but can you remember how much they charge and do they deliver?
We are going to Ofena 20th November and will have to go and order some logs as our current supply is very low.
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> I am right in recalling that you have previously spoken about the cost of supplying enough logs to last a winter?
> I know that there is a company on the main road in Ofena that sell logs but can you remember how much they charge and do they deliver?
> We are going to Ofena 20th November and will have to go and order some logs as our current supply is very low.
> Judy


They advertise 10 euro for 100 kg. I've been told however at this price you get "green" wood that needs 6 months to dry enough to burn! I'am sure they would have some dry at a much greater price though. I bought a kerosene heater last year that is very efficient but it was 250 euro and kerosene is 40 euro for 18 L. It works just like a regular furnace with electronic ignition, temperature control and a fan but is portable. Gianni says the weather has been wonderful so you may luck out.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I don't think it's worth getting to excited over the current ups and downs. These things happen on a regular basis and everything will level out in a little while. It's only been a month and by this time next year it will be forgotten. Just don't panic and ride the so called crisis out! Probably by the time your house sale is ready to be completed things will have calmed down. We have been in our house in Calgary for 30 years and it's gone from the purchase price of $22,000 to the current value of $380,000 so no matter if it drops we are still way ahead of the game. Time heals all!


Hi Linda
We are not charged anything by the currency specialist. They have currency traders that monitor the financial markets who then buy at the optimum rate. Their rate is usually at least 5 euros higher than the high street. The company that we use is FirstRateFX who work closely with Barclays Bank.
They are very good and they also allow you to spot buy currency at todays rate even if you are not yet ready to transfer your funds. It is a very simple process to follow and is usually done within a couple of days.
Judy


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> We are not charged anything by the currency specialist. They have currency traders that monitor the financial markets who then buy at the optimum rate. Their rate is usually at least 5 euros higher than the high street. The company that we use is FirstRateFX who work closely with Barclays Bank.
> They are very good and they also allow you to spot buy currency at todays rate even if you are not yet ready to transfer your funds. It is a very simple process to follow and is usually done within a couple of days.
> Judy



Thanks Judy,I will look into that.We were pretty unimpressed with the bank as Rod sent 50,000 AED this pay back to Aus, which came in at 20800.00AUD after being lost in the banking system for 4 to 5 days. The rates varied widely that week and made up to 1000.00 difference to the amount we finally got. I wonder where it is in the interim and if they are making money on our transfer on the way through? 

We still have no word on the paperwork. Gianni had said a couple of weks Sara from HAI said 8 or more weeks! I guess it comes when it comes. They did send us one document but it was in Italian so not a lot of help !

We are in Australia for Christmas, Rod and Appley fly home the 19th Dec and we all leave the 30th for Dubai. (except Elle) 

The latest hassle we are having is that Gianni told us it was sold 'as is " with contents. I asked them to confirm that with the sellers and put it in the contract. No word on that yet. Last I heard the owners wanted to come and "clean up" for us. 

I will not be impressed if they don't keep their word and sell it as is.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Thanks Judy,I will look into that.We were pretty unimpressed with the bank as Rod sent 50,000 AED this pay back to Aus, which came in at 20800.00AUD after being lost in the banking system for 4 to 5 days. The rates varied widely that week and made up to 1000.00 difference to the amount we finally got. I wonder where it is in the interim and if they are making money on our transfer on the way through?
> 
> We still have no word on the paperwork. Gianni had said a couple of weks Sara from HAI said 8 or more weeks! I guess it comes when it comes. They did send us one document but it was in Italian so not a lot of help !
> 
> We are in Australia for Christmas, Rod and Appley fly home the 19th Dec and we all leave the 30th for Dubai. (except Elle)
> 
> The latest hassle we are having is that Gianni told us it was sold 'as is " with contents. I asked them to confirm that with the sellers and put it in the contract. No word on that yet. Last I heard the owners wanted to come and "clean up" for us.
> 
> I will not be impressed if they don't keep their word and sell it as is.


Hi Linda
When we agreed to buy our house it was still had a lot of the previous owners belongings and furniture in it. We were told at the time that they would remove it when the contracts were signed, however on the day that the contracts were exchanged they tried to get us to buy the 'antique' furntiure for 1.000 euros we said no because it was obviously not antique and not to our liking and in the end they left it any way so now we have got a load of rubbish to dispose of.
As of yesterday the pound was worth 1.13 euro compared to 1.49 last year. And Italy is also in a recession now. What a wonderful we live in.
Hope you hear about the house soon.
Judy.


----------



## GrahamOfena

I'm back in Ofena on 8th December if anyone is there that week, I'm looking to arrange re wiring and as a previous poster has mentioned, I have some antique furniture to dispose of too  kindly left by previous owners, still, some of it will make good fire wood


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> When we agreed to buy our house it was still had a lot of the previous owners belongings and furniture in it. We were told at the time that they would remove it when the contracts were signed, however on the day that the contracts were exchanged they tried to get us to buy the 'antique' furntiure for 1.000 euros we said no because it was obviously not antique and not to our liking and in the end they left it any way so now we have got a load of rubbish to dispose of.
> As of yesterday the pound was worth 1.13 euro compared to 1.49 last year. And Italy is also in a recession now. What a wonderful we live in.
> Hope you hear about the house soon.
> Judy.


Lynda & Judy,

The previous owner of our house left us the beds and wardrobes, kitchen table and chairs and a washing machine. We threw out the mattresses and bedding, the kitchen table and chairs and bought new mattresses, bedding, table and chairs. The single most useful thing he left us was the washing machine! They also cleaned out the garage which was a big help. Given that you can buy decent and transportable furniture at Ikea unless the furnishings are of a high quality it saves a lot of time and hassle if you can get them to remove everything before you move in. Oh yes he left the stove which as it is propane was a help as well.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> I'm back in Ofena on 8th December if anyone is there that week, I'm looking to arrange re wiring and as a previous poster has mentioned, I have some antique furniture to dispose of too  kindly left by previous owners, still, some of it will make good fire wood


Hi Graham
Sorry, but we are going to Ofena 20th November until the 25th and then back again in February.
Hopefully we will get a chance to meet up next year.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Lynda & Judy,
> 
> The previous owner of our house left us the beds and wardrobes, kitchen table and chairs and a washing machine. We threw out the mattresses and bedding, the kitchen table and chairs and bought new mattresses, bedding, table and chairs. The single most useful thing he left us was the washing machine! They also cleaned out the garage which was a big help. Given that you can buy decent and transportable furniture at Ikea unless the furnishings are of a high quality it saves a lot of time and hassle if you can get them to remove everything before you move in. Oh yes he left the stove which as it is propane was a help as well.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
The previous owners were supposed to remove everything but chose not to do so, whether it was the cost involved of getting someone to move it for them or not I don't know, but we have now got to try and get it moved.
We will try and tackle it next year and see if we can arrange for it to go to the landfill site.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> The previous owners were supposed to remove everything but chose not to do so, whether it was the cost involved of getting someone to move it for them or not I don't know, but we have now got to try and get it moved.
> We will try and tackle it next year and see if we can arrange for it to go to the landfill site.
> Judy.


When you go over and talk to Anne also talk to her husband Gus. Gus has a little pickup truck which he offered to lend to me to take stuff to the dump. He also took an old dresser we had and was going to try and refurbish it. I guess he likes to do woodworking as a hobby.
The trouble with the dump was it is almost never open! Gus though had the keys the last time we were there so he is a good one to get to know. (He speaks english having lived in Canada most of his life)


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> When you go over and talk to Anne also talk to her husband Gus. Gus has a little pickup truck which he offered to lend to me to take stuff to the dump. He also took an old dresser we had and was going to try and refurbish it. I guess he likes to do woodworking as a hobby.
> The trouble with the dump was it is almost never open! Gus though had the keys the last time we were there so he is a good one to get to know. (He speaks english having lived in Canada most of his life)


Thanks Barry
Where will I find them?
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Thanks Barry
> Where will I find them?
> Judy


They live behind Gianni. Anne is the one I gave you the phone number for. She's expecting you to call!


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda & Judy,
> 
> The previous owner of our house left us the beds and wardrobes, kitchen table and chairs and a washing machine. We threw out the mattresses and bedding, the kitchen table and chairs and bought new mattresses, bedding, table and chairs. The single most useful thing he left us was the washing machine! They also cleaned out the garage which was a big help. Given that you can buy decent and transportable furniture at Ikea unless the furnishings are of a high quality it saves a lot of time and hassle if you can get them to remove everything before you move in. Oh yes he left the stove which as it is propane was a help as well.
> 
> Barry


I did the Ikea thing in Dubai, but I wanted this place to have a rustic feel. I 
have even considered sending a container load over from Australia too.

part of the appeal orf this place is that someone just walked away, 50 years ago. 


There are lots of things I had planned to use. I am prepared to deal with the rubbish provided I get to sort through the stuff myself. How can someone else decide what will be of use to me ? I will be chucking lots of rubbish including the filthy old mattresses as well but if the sellers do not commit to leaving it as is, then I won't go ahead with the purchase, and will ask for my deposit back. A deal is a deal, I was shown the property "as is " contents included. I asked Gianni to confirm that on more than one occassion. 

I will not tolerate it being picked over, and the rubbish left for me to dispose of.
We photographed and video the whole place.
What is it with Italy that people don't abide by their word?


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> I did the Ikea thing in Dubai, but I wanted this place to have a rustic feel. I
> have even considered sending a container load over from Australia too.
> 
> part of the appeal orf this place is that someone just walked away, 50 years ago.
> 
> 
> There are lots of things I had planned to use. I am prepared to deal with the rubbish provided I get to sort through the stuff myself. How can someone else decide what will be of use to me ? I will be chucking lots of rubbish including the filthy old mattresses as well but if the sellers do not commit to leaving it as is, then I won't go ahead with the purchase, and will ask for my deposit back. A deal is a deal, I was shown the property "as is " contents included. I asked Gianni to confirm that on more than one occassion.
> 
> I will not tolerate it being picked over, and the rubbish left for me to dispose of.
> We photographed and video the whole place.
> What is it with Italy that people don't abide by their word?


I know what you mean, both my husband and I were far too trusting with the agent and builder that we employed to renovate our house and in consequence we have lost a lot of money paying for shoddy work, which in some cases we have got to re-do. But, we have learnt a very painful lesson and will be doing all of the other work ourselves.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> I know what you mean, both my husband and I were far too trusting with the agent and builder that we employed to renovate our house and in consequence we have lost a lot of money paying for shoddy work, which in some cases we have got to re-do. But, we have learnt a very painful lesson and will be doing all of the other work ourselves.
> Judy.



Hi, Judy, 
How are you? I have been reading your correspondence with Flawed and I had to chuckle at the last sentence. Boy, my husband would love talking to you. "Doing the work yourself," has been his philosophy for our entired married life and he DOES EVERYTHING" himself. Would you believe I have never ever had to bring my car in to be serviced, ever? He is a mechanic and does everything in the home, electrical, plumbing, cars, building a porch (oh, that one has been a long time coming and unfortunately still is not here.) He believes that no one cares about doing something totally correct, just quick enough to get done, collect the money, etc.

So, my goal is to get a house in Italy that will require little work because I have a man who has worked hard to save money. I teach, he is a mechanic, and honestly, that is how we have saved and can maybe afford this permanent move.

So, what do you think about this EU recession? Judy, how do you feel it will affect someone who wants to move there for good as far as income, cost of everything, food, home, utilities? We were thinking of leaving our money here in the US in the bank and only having an account there to get us through a couple months at a time or more, not sure. Each time I hear they are having a tough time, I worry that it might be an obstacle. 

I think I am correct in saying that I think you pay taxes to one country. That would be the US.

I wish I knew how low the euro price would go for me to buy them . It is now $1.27 to buy one. Wish I knew how much lower it would go. What do you think?
Take care. So sorry that you lost money with the realtor. That is a shame. We are not going to renovate , just buy something ready to move into. We will not build a new home, sounds aggravating. Judy, I forgot, is your place in Ofena? I know Barry's is. He is quite a knowledgeable man, isn't he? I think it is great how everyone helps everyone out. And when I move there, I will visit all of you! That would be great!

Be well.Take care.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> I know what you mean, both my husband and I were far too trusting with the agent and builder that we employed to renovate our house and in consequence we have lost a lot of money paying for shoddy work, which in some cases we have got to re-do. But, we have learnt a very painful lesson and will be doing all of the other work ourselves.
> Judy.


I have had my share of bad builders. We had a guy do our roof here in Aus. He quoted for the new roof, but then everything was extra, he promised he would fix the roof access door then just sheeted over it, when I complained he said it would be extra, or he could just leave it open....oh and the guttering and downpipes were extra too. He told me he was going to renew the lead flashing, but just painted it instead so that it wouldn't react with the zincalume. The new roof has leaked since the day it went in. 

The plumber told me the guy's nickname was "Bronco" because he was a bit of a cowboy, and he picks up his workers at the pub ! Oh and I found out later he's unlicensed......

Hard to decide if he was the worst, or the plumber who had my toilet flushing through the floor waste. He told me the sewerage line was full of tree roots and had his brother come and lay a whole new line. That of course didn't fix it, it turned out that he hadn't cut into the foundation deep enough to get the fall right. Eventually a plastic sleeve was glued in place to stop the backwash. 

Oh, and there was the plumber who installed my infinity hot water system. It took a year to diagnose and get it working as we had to replace the gas meter with a commercial one,(low gas in our area) re lay all the line across the yard with special pipe (sections of it had been laid with water and not gas piping) to get enough gas to the unit to get it to work. 

I bet we have all had some disasters with builders, and you do wonder why you have to pay more than once to get a job done. 

I finally found a wonderful builder, and for a while, anything was possible, but he died in January this year from lung cancer. 

Judy you are so lucky if your husband can do the work. It will save you a packet and a lot of grief. At least you have a great joiner in Ofena 

Actually Mia from Finland has given me the name of a handyman, so if this sale ever finalises I will try him.

Have a fantastic time in Ofena, lucky you !


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> I have had my share of bad builders. We had a guy do our roof here in Aus. He quoted for the new roof, but then everything was extra, he promised he would fix the roof access door then just sheeted over it, when I complained he said it would be extra, or he could just leave it open....oh and the guttering and downpipes were extra too. He told me he was going to renew the lead flashing, but just painted it instead so that it wouldn't react with the zincalume. The new roof has leaked since the day it went in.
> 
> The plumber told me the guy's nickname was "Bronco" because he was a bit of a cowboy, and he picks up his workers at the pub ! Oh and I found out later he's unlicensed......
> 
> Hard to decide if he was the worst, or the plumber who had my toilet flushing through the floor waste. He told me the sewerage line was full of tree roots and had his brother come and lay a whole new line. That of course didn't fix it, it turned out that he hadn't cut into the foundation deep enough to get the fall right. Eventually a plastic sleeve was glued in place to stop the backwash.
> 
> Oh, and there was the plumber who installed my infinity hot water system. It took a year to diagnose and get it working as we had to replace the gas meter with a commercial one,(low gas in our area) re lay all the line across the yard with special pipe (sections of it had been laid with water and not gas piping) to get enough gas to the unit to get it to work.
> 
> I bet we have all had some disasters with builders, and you do wonder why you have to pay more than once to get a job done.
> 
> I finally found a wonderful builder, and for a while, anything was possible, but he died in January this year from lung cancer.
> 
> Judy you are so lucky if your husband can do the work. It will save you a packet and a lot of grief. At least you have a great joiner in Ofena
> 
> Actually Mia from Finland has given me the name of a handyman, so if this sale ever finalises I will try him.
> 
> Have a fantastic time in Ofena, lucky you !


We haven't had that problem yet as I tend to try it myself before calling in an "expert"
So far the only problem we've had is with the toilet. It had a bit of a leak and was driving my wife crazy at night with the noise.. Natuarally being an expert from Canada I proceeded to fix it. First I went to the hardware store to get a " kit". Our toilet was abviously built before they had standard "kits" to fix. No problem, I'll just replace the tank and fittings. Broke the water feed in the wall trying to disconect it. Chipped out the tile to get to the connection so I could install a new connection..
Installed a new water tank and ran the pipe to the toilet. Won't fit! Abviously the new EU standard pipe is a different size than the old Italian one. To make a long storey short after 5 days of trips to San Pio and Marini's Home builders we now have a toilet held together with duct tape and a prayer! I now have an impressive collection of plumber's supp;ies and the realization that I'am actually going to have to replace the toilet! This i've put off till our next visit.


----------



## Elisa.

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> When we agreed to buy our house it was still had a lot of the previous owners belongings and furniture in it. We were told at the time that they would remove it when the contracts were signed, however on the day that the contracts were exchanged they tried to get us to buy the 'antique' furntiure for 1.000 euros we said no because it was obviously not antique and not to our liking and in the end they left it any way so now we have got a load of rubbish to dispose of.
> As of yesterday the pound was worth 1.13 euro compared to 1.49 last year. And Italy is also in a recession now. What a wonderful we live in.
> Hope you hear about the house soon.
> Judy.





Maise, if it is any consolation times have been difficult in Italy for a long time. Since the inception of the Euro things have been even graver. In small towns you may not see it or
feel it as much, but in the larger cities life has always been difficult. For young people to get a job is a struggle. You are lucky if you know someone that can recommend you otherwise Good Luck! Filling your gas tank, heating your home, shopping for groceries,,it is all challenging.

We certainly hope for better days.


----------



## Elisa.

I can't believe how many people have read and replied to this ofena post!


----------



## GrahamOfena

I don't think you should be too harsh on the tradesman of Italy, lets face it, there are bad tradesman everywhere, the UK is full of them!
As for the recession, having an Italian partner myself she tells me they have had a hard time for many a moon and the fact that Abruzzo isn't the wealthiest of regions also, however, I know where I'd rather face a recession, or even a depression, even if I had to live on my small pension I'd rather do it surrounded by beautiful scenery and a climate far healthier than I have here 10 miles from Heathrow, the M4 and the M25, roll on the next 18 months


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> We haven't had that problem yet as I tend to try it myself before calling in an "expert"
> So far the only problem we've had is with the toilet. It had a bit of a leak and was driving my wife crazy at night with the noise.. Natuarally being an expert from Canada I proceeded to fix it. First I went to the hardware store to get a " kit". Our toilet was abviously built before they had standard "kits" to fix. No problem, I'll just replace the tank and fittings. Broke the water feed in the wall trying to disconect it. Chipped out the tile to get to the connection so I could install a new connection..
> Installed a new water tank and ran the pipe to the toilet. Won't fit! Abviously the new EU standard pipe is a different size than the old Italian one. To make a long storey short after 5 days of trips to San Pio and Marini's Home builders we now have a toilet held together with duct tape and a prayer! I now have an impressive collection of plumber's supp;ies and the realization that I'am actually going to have to replace the toilet! This i've put off till our next visit.


Hey Barry, that's a great story. Working on old places always offers challenges.
Toilets are always a pain. Mine has been leaking onto the floor for days from the pipe to the cistern. The tap won't turn off properly, it's one one of those silly round ones. Hope the plumber comes today.


----------



## flawed

flawed said:


> Hey Barry, that's a great story. Working on old places always offers challenges.
> Toilets are always a pain. Mine has been leaking onto the floor for days from the pipe to the cistern. The tap won't turn off properly, it's one one of those silly round ones. Hope the plumber comes today.


hurrah...... new cistern, and its neater and smaller too....


----------



## flawed

I think its tough times everywhere right now. My son keeps sending me info saying there will be a major correction in the property market. I have noticed how much food has gone up, especially latelysome things seemed to have doubled in price. They blamed it here in Australia on the rising cost of fuel. Now that the price per barrel has halved, and the saving has not been passed on, they are blaming the drop in the exchange rate . Australian dollars have dropped unbelievably, and we were supposed to be a relatively stable economy. 
I don't think anyone will be immune from the current crisis, as everything gets revalued.


----------



## Beth Ofena

Hi all. 

Wow, I hadn't realised there were so many expats in the area! We have a small house in the old part of Ofena near the main square. It's really interesting to hear how everyone is getting on. 

We have had the house for a while now but are having a bit of trouble getting quotes back. The house is in quite good condition but hasn't been lived in for a very long time so needs wiring and plumbing before we can do anything else. After that we plan to do much of the work ourselves.

All the best
Beth


----------



## GrahamOfena

Evening all, as I've mentioned before, I'm back in Ofena in December and having been searching for bits and bobs for the house, I'm very fortunate in having an Italian partner who's family are all living in Italy, I was tempted to use IKEA but their delivery charges and van hire are excessive to say the least, for anyone interested I have been given info on a furniture outlet across Italy and they also have a site in Pescara, their prices seem very resonable and they deliver for an extra 8% added to your total bill, They will deliver within a few days if the item you purchase is marked Pronta Consegna, here is the link to the store, I hope it helps with those looking to furnish their new homes. Mondo Convenienza | Arredamento e Mobili per la tua casa


----------



## flawed

Hey Barry, my father in law came up to help out and had a tough time fixing the toilet, he showed me this little black buton washer which was worn. He bought a new one in a pack with something else. He fitted it , and it worked ok. He tried to bend the arm to adjust the float and brike the plastic fitting at the end. He went back to bunnings and came back with an all in one thing that replaced everything. He fitted it, then came back later to test it. After much fiddling he decided it was faulty, and hunted around for the docket. He went back to bunnings and the guy there said "who sold you that? it's rubbish" 
He came back with one that was twice the price, and Mick took it home and fitted it. 

I think it's working. It took all day. For a while there I was thinking I'd be getting a new toilet too.


----------



## flawed

hi judy, how was your trip to Ofena ?


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Evening all, as I've mentioned before, I'm back in Ofena in December and having been searching for bits and bobs for the house, I'm very fortunate in having an Italian partner who's family are all living in Italy, I was tempted to use IKEA but their delivery charges and van hire are excessive to say the least, for anyone interested I have been given info on a furniture outlet across Italy and they also have a site in Pescara, their prices seem very resonable and they deliver for an extra 8% added to your total bill, They will deliver within a few days if the item you purchase is marked Pronta Consegna, here is the link to the store, I hope it helps with those looking to furnish their new homes. Mondo Convenienza | Arredamento e Mobili per la tua casa


Hi Graham
We have also used Mondo Convenienza, we bought our beds and a beautiful chest of drawers for the bedroom from them.
We had to have our goods delivered but our 'Girl Friday' goes to our house to accept delivery on our behalf. If you have the capacity in the car you can take the goods away if they are in stock. They have some lovely fitted kitchens on display at very reasonable prices.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We haven't had that problem yet as I tend to try it myself before calling in an "expert"
> So far the only problem we've had is with the toilet. It had a bit of a leak and was driving my wife crazy at night with the noise.. Natuarally being an expert from Canada I proceeded to fix it. First I went to the hardware store to get a " kit". Our toilet was abviously built before they had standard "kits" to fix. No problem, I'll just replace the tank and fittings. Broke the water feed in the wall trying to disconect it. Chipped out the tile to get to the connection so I could install a new connection..
> Installed a new water tank and ran the pipe to the toilet. Won't fit! Abviously the new EU standard pipe is a different size than the old Italian one. To make a long storey short after 5 days of trips to San Pio and Marini's Home builders we now have a toilet held together with duct tape and a prayer! I now have an impressive collection of plumber's supp;ies and the realization that I'am actually going to have to replace the toilet! This i've put off till our next visit.


Hi Barry
we have also got to replace the toilet, cistern and hand basin in our downstairs'wet room' but luckily my husband is very good at DIY and will be able to do it all. It needs to be done before he can re tile it but it is not on his list of priorities at the moment as we need to install some internal stairs first and that is givein him a big headache due to the vaulted ceilings, headroom and size of the room from which the stairs will go to the upper floor. I have every faith that he will get something sorted. He took lots of measurements when we were there two weeks ago and is going to contact the ARKE site.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hi judy, how was your trip to Ofena ?


Hi Linda
We had a good trip to Ofena it was quite mild(for us anyway) during the day but very cold at night. We really need to sort out a delivery of logs for when we go back in February.
All of the villagers were harvesting the olives when we were there from dawn till dusk.
We had quite a big crop on our olive trees, I bought a few home with us for my daughter but we had to leave most of them on the trees. I did try to convey to one of our neighbours that they could have them if they wanted so hopefully they have not gone to waste. I t would have been nice to have started the process for making some olive oil but we were only there a few days.
One of the coppi tiles had also been dislodged on the roof which let the rain in but my husband was able to put that right, unfortunately the rain had soaked into our newly decorated bathroom ceiling which will now need re doing when we go over agin. Luckily it wasn't too bad. Our nice new shower cubicle had also been delivered 3 months after we had ordered it and John was able to install that for us.
Although we were only there for 5 days it was quite a productive trip and I was able to practice the Italian that I am learning at night school, which is still very basic.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Elisa. said:


> Maise, if it is any consolation times have been difficult in Italy for a long time. Since the inception of the Euro things have been even graver. In small towns you may not see it or
> feel it as much, but in the larger cities life has always been difficult. For young people to get a job is a struggle. You are lucky if you know someone that can recommend you otherwise Good Luck! Filling your gas tank, heating your home, shopping for groceries,,it is all challenging.
> 
> We certainly hope for better days.


Hi Elisa
I know what you mean about the Euro, my parents live in Spain and their economy has also been hit very hard by the introduction of the Euro. Someone in our Labour Government mentioned last week that he wants the UK to take on the Euro now as our currency and in consequence the pound fell even further. Our country is falling even deeper into a recession now with lots of people losing their jobs, our inflation rate is at 50 year low now but still people are struggling especially the pensioners who rely on their savings to fund their government pension. I know my parents are struggling in Spain.
I shall be bartering with all of my neighbours in ofena when we move there, they are lovely people and always willing to help even with the language barrier. I can't hold a full conversation yet but we get by.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Hi Judy, glad to hear you had a productive time. Pity about the damage to your new ceiling. I guess that's the trouble when you lock up and leave for months at a time. I guess it could be worse though. 

It was so nice to hear that the villagers were all out harvesting their oil. Try as I have, I still hate to eat olives. I love olive oil though, so if there are any olives in our jungle it would be lovely to have them pressed. I read somewhere the minimum amount that is required to have
a batch pressed. Maybe two trees? In any case I think you can go to those places and buy fresh oil. How come it took three months to get your shower cubicle? 
Pity you only had five days. We are still waiting to hear about the paperwork. I hope it will be sorted out in the new year. 
The rate is fluctuating slightly between 1.95 and 2.00 Aud to the Euro. I am trying to tuck some cash away to pay the difference in the price now, so I don't mind if it takes a while longer. 
The whole family will be home for Christmas. I'm trying to get organized and have the painter here painting the kitchen and Lounge. I can't wait to put the tree up! 
Have a lovely Christmas. I hope we meet next year. Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, glad to hear you had a productive time. Pity about the damage to your new ceiling. I guess that's the trouble when you lock up and leave for months at a time. I guess it could be worse though.
> 
> It was so nice to hear that the villagers were all out harvesting their oil. Try as I have, I still hate to eat olives. I love olive oil though, so if there are any olives in our jungle it would be lovely to have them pressed. I read somewhere the minimum amount that is required to have
> a batch pressed. Maybe two trees? In any case I think you can go to those places and buy fresh oil. How come it took three months to get your shower cubicle?
> Pity you only had five days. We are still waiting to hear about the paperwork. I hope it will be sorted out in the new year.
> The rate is fluctuating slightly between 1.95 and 2.00 Aud to the Euro. I am trying to tuck some cash away to pay the difference in the price now, so I don't mind if it takes a while longer.
> The whole family will be home for Christmas. I'm trying to get organized and have the painter here painting the kitchen and Lounge. I can't wait to put the tree up!
> Have a lovely Christmas. I hope we meet next year. Lynda


Hi Linda
Both John and I hate olives, but I use olive oil a lot in my cooking and salad dressings so if I could produce even a couple of bottles that is something. There was an article in our Sunday newspaper supplement that said that you needed just under 5kg of Olives to make one bottle of oil(although it didn't say what size bottle).
Apparently there were delivery problems from the suppliers with our shower cubicle although when we ordered it from Marinis in San Pio they said that it would take about a month because of the August holidays.
I am sorry to hear that you are still waiting to hear about your paperwork but as you say hopefully the currencies will have improved by the time you sign the contracts.
Christmas is such a busy time isn't it? All of our children will be here Boxing Day but John is working nights over Christmas so he won't see too much of it. But, if we are lucky he has only got one more Christmas to work before he retires, provided that the economy has picked up by then.
Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and your family.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> Both John and I hate olives, but I use olive oil a lot in my cooking and salad dressings so if I could produce even a couple of bottles that is something. There was an article in our Sunday newspaper supplement that said that you needed just under 5kg of Olives to make one bottle of oil(although it didn't say what size bottle).
> Apparently there were delivery problems from the suppliers with our shower cubicle although when we ordered it from Marinis in San Pio they said that it would take about a month because of the August holidays.
> I am sorry to hear that you are still waiting to hear about your paperwork but as you say hopefully the currencies will have improved by the time you sign the contracts.
> Christmas is such a busy time isn't it? All of our children will be here Boxing Day but John is working nights over Christmas so he won't see too much of it. But, if we are lucky he has only got one more Christmas to work before he retires, provided that the economy has picked up by then.
> Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and your family.
> Judy.


Hi Judy. 5Kilos eh ? that is a lot. no wonder it is expensive. I think there is a minimum on how small a batch they will process too. We will have to find Marinis too. Gotta love hardware stores.....
It's a season. My Mum will be with us Christmas Day, but the rest of the family will join us on the 27th for a big get together. I just moved the shop around to make room at two big tables for lunch. It is nice to have the room to host a big gathering. 
Hope you have a great family day on Boxing day.
I got an email today to say the paperwork is finally done and will be on it's way shortly.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy. 5Kilos eh ? that is a lot. no wonder it is expensive. I think there is a minimum on how small a batch they will process too. We will have to find Marinis too. Gotta love hardware stores.....
> It's a season. My Mum will be with us Christmas Day, but the rest of the family will join us on the 27th for a big get together. I just moved the shop around to make room at two big tables for lunch. It is nice to have the room to host a big gathering.
> Hope you have a great family day on Boxing day.
> I got an email today to say the paperwork is finally done and will be on it's way shortly.


Hi Linda
So pleased to hear that the paperwork has finally been completed. If you are anything like me you will be watching for the post everyday until it comes.
Merry Christmas.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Winter*



maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> So pleased to hear that the paperwork has finally been completed. If you are anything like me you will be watching for the post everyday until it comes.
> Merry Christmas.
> Judy


Hi Linda & Judy

Winter is coming to us this weekend, -20, so it's time to settle in for christmas. How did your trip go Judy? You didn't freeze in the house? Did you look at the pellet stoves in Marini's? Are these the final papers for the house Linda? Will you own it after you sign? All doom and gloom here in the papers but most people aren't paying attention. KLM has decided to resume direct flights to Amsterdam from Calgary so we have another option for overseas travel although we lost the direct flight to Paris when Zoom went bankrupt.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi Linda & Judy
> 
> Winter is coming to us this weekend, -20, so it's time to settle in for christmas. How did your trip go Judy? You didn't freeze in the house? Did you look at the pellet stoves in Marini's? Are these the final papers for the house Linda? Will you own it after you sign? All doom and gloom here in the papers but most people aren't paying attention. KLM has decided to resume direct flights to Amsterdam from Calgary so we have another option for overseas travel although we lost the direct flight to Paris when Zoom went bankrupt.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
We had quite a good trip to Italy although it was only for five days.
John managed to fit the new shower cubicle which had finally arrived and then had to repair the roof as some of the coppi tiles had become dislodged and the rain had soaked through the ceiling into the bathroom. We didn't manage to get to Marinis this time around and didn't manage to buy any logs either as the woman that we spoke to could not understand us. We will try to sort it out before we go in February.
It was mild during the day but cold at night. All of the villagers were harvesting the olives whilst we were there I am hoping that our neighbour has harvested the ones in our garden as I told her that she could have them, I shall see when we go back again.
It is all doom and gloom here as well with the pound almost equal to the euro now so our money will not be going as far as it used to. I shall just have to watch what I am spending now.
Judy.


----------



## miolas

*XMas Greetings from Finland*

Hi Barry, Judy & others !

Planning our April trip to Italy while preparting for XMas here is snowy Finland 

Found this great site (from an Italian decoration magazine brough from Rome airport last time in Ofena in October), which I thought might be useful to you too 

Maybe you know the adress already:

Its a furniture & housestuff store called EMMELUNGA . ( see google search for their very good site) They have a store near Chieti, on the way to Pescara. 

Its seems to be a lot like Ikea, with similar prices, or even better for some items. And the desing is nice. 

Dont know about the quality as we have have not yet checked it out, but definately will in April once our Capestrano project will activate 

Good luck with the renovations, Judy !

- Mia from Finland


----------



## maisie21

miolas said:


> Hi Barry, Judy & others !
> 
> Planning our April trip to Italy while preparting for XMas here is snowy Finland
> 
> Found this great site (from an Italian decoration magazine brough from Rome airport last time in Ofena in October), which I thought might be useful to you too
> 
> Maybe you know the adress already:
> 
> Its a furniture & housestuff store called EMMELUNGA . ( see google search for their very good site) They have a store near Chieti, on the way to Pescara.
> 
> Its seems to be a lot like Ikea, with similar prices, or even better for some items. And the desing is nice.
> 
> Dont know about the quality as we have have not yet checked it out, but definately will in April once our Capestrano project will activate
> 
> Good luck with the renovations, Judy !
> 
> - Mia from Finland


Hi Mia
Thanks for the advice about the furniture store we may try and get there when we visit again in February if we have enough time.
We have no snow here it is very mild and dull I cannot remember when we had snow at Christmas I belive that it is also snowing in Ofena at the moment.
Wishing you and your family a very Happy Christmas and a wondeful New Year.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

*New website*

I have been laid low with flu and have finally got around to making a website for Ofena. Check it out its at www dot poggles dot eu / Ofena - sorry about that but I had to rejoin the group and am not allowed to post URLs yet....

I need all the help I can get from as many people who can help. I am not sure if the blog is working so please let me know if not.....I am also not sure about the events calender if you can add to it or if you have to email me first to do so. any feedback appreciated.

I am also trying to figure out how to include a small adds section.

I am also keen to hear from anyone with anything to sell eg home made produce - wine - hampers from italy, gifts etc etc. The more people who use it the better it will be.

Please feel free to add any info to the blog - that is if it lets you...

I would love to hear from anyone with any suggestion of where to go to eat to shop things to do places to visit and walks to walk. Particularly the latter.

thanks and happy christmas to every one especially Judy and John and Linda and family
Pamela


----------



## miolas

Checked out your site, Pam. Looks nice  

Greetings, Mia


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> I have been laid low with flu and have finally got around to making a website for Ofena. Check it out its at www dot poggles dot eu / Ofena - sorry about that but I had to rejoin the group and am not allowed to post URLs yet....
> 
> I need all the help I can get from as many people who can help. I am not sure if the blog is working so please let me know if not.....I am also not sure about the events calender if you can add to it or if you have to email me first to do so. any feedback appreciated.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to include a small adds section.
> 
> I am also keen to hear from anyone with anything to sell eg home made produce - wine - hampers from italy, gifts etc etc. The more people who use it the better it will be.
> 
> Please feel free to add any info to the blog - that is if it lets you...
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone with any suggestion of where to go to eat to shop things to do places to visit and walks to walk. Particularly the latter.
> 
> thanks and happy christmas to every one especially Judy and John and Linda and family
> Pamela


Hi Pam
Merry Christmas
Your new site looks good, I am sure that you will get lots of additional info to put on it from other ex pats.
Judy


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Hi Linda & Judy
> 
> Winter is coming to us this weekend, -20, so it's time to settle in for christmas. How did your trip go Judy? You didn't freeze in the house? Did you look at the pellet stoves in Marini's? Are these the final papers for the house Linda? Will you own it after you sign? All doom and gloom here in the papers but most people aren't paying attention. KLM has decided to resume direct flights to Amsterdam from Calgary so we have another option for overseas travel although we lost the direct flight to Paris when Zoom went bankrupt.
> 
> Barry


hey Barry, Hope you had a great Christmas. I have been too busy to get on the computer lately, but yes the final papers are at the notary, and I believe everything is Ok. Sara is away on holidays, and tnhe stuff they sent is in Italian. My daughter looked at it, and it is all about the titles. I'd hoped there would be a current survey, and maybe something about the house. I guess I'll have to get someone to do that after all. If they don't translate the stuff I'm going to have to get a solicitor too. 

Still good to know we are getting closer. I will give it my full attention in January, and hope to get over there at the end of Jan all being well. 
I think we go straight to final contracts, so everythings got to be right. We are trying to save the difference between the 100,000.00 we are borrowing and the balance as the exchange has cost us over 20,000 extra on price in AUD since June 08 

we return to Dubai soon, so look forward to getting over. Hope there is no snow ! 

Wish Gianni a very merry christmas and happy new year for me too ! 

I'll look forward to catching up the thread. Gotta 
go doing lunch for 12 to 15 today !


----------



## Barbara Summa

*Our house in Ofena*

Our house in Ofena has been in the family for 4-5 generations, so I guess I know everything about renovating it and the local workers. 

Point is, there is hardly anything like concurrency there, and you cannot expect hard business agremeents to be the rule. 

Anyway, my mom knows a few good people, but be aware that it is difficult to expect pucntuality or planning, as everybody tries to fit in his schedule all sort of other expected and unexpected commitments (the occasional grave to be dug in time for a funeral kan kill all of your planning). Which is extra bad if you are there for just a few weeks and would like a number of things being fixed before you have to leave. 

So, diplomacy and a bit of sense of tragedy may help: play the desperate, say you really need something to be fixed before you leave etc. and it might help. As long as you have an idea of the local rates and are not ripped off.

It's not that foreigners per definition are ripped off, it's just that you are the new kid on the block and did not build yet the whole, complex system of obligations and favours that the locals managed to make in several generations. (With the collateral advantage that just because you are out of the system, you can choose by whom and when have the work done, without considering you need to buy stuff here and not there becuse here is the cousin fifth removed of you poor auntie Concetta and it would be really bad not to turn to family nd make them earn money. So that you may never, at any cost, even buy a hammer at "there"because they take offence you bought the rest at "here'. Believe this exists).

You might just as well make friends locally and see what they advice. 
I know lots of Dutchies in Italy hired the occasional Polish plumber etc. so you might to want to consider to hire someone from outside, or invite the handy friends and relatives to come and help.

Anyway, I will be there in July, so if you are still around, we might meet. Not that I am such a diplomat, i ususally let my mom mke the agreements. but we are so far very happy of the work that has been made y local firms and recommend them all (that is, if they can find the time to come and do it when I am around).

Ciao,
Barbara


----------



## flawed

Barbara Summa said:


> Our house in Ofena has been in the family for 4-5 generations, so I guess I know everything about renovating it and the local workers.
> 
> Point is, there is hardly anything like concurrency there, and you cannot expect hard business agremeents to be the rule.
> 
> Anyway, my mom knows a few good people, but be aware that it is difficult to expect pucntuality or planning, as everybody tries to fit in his schedule all sort of other expected and unexpected commitments (the occasional grave to be dug in time for a funeral kan kill all of your planning). Which is extra bad if you are there for just a few weeks and would like a number of things being fixed before you have to leave.
> 
> So, diplomacy and a bit of sense of tragedy may help: play the desperate, say you really need something to be fixed before you leave etc. and it might help. As long as you have an idea of the local rates and are not ripped off.
> 
> It's not that foreigners per definition are ripped off, it's just that you are the new kid on the block and did not build yet the whole, complex system of obligations and favours that the locals managed to make in several generations. (With the collateral advantage that just because you are out of the system, you can choose by whom and when have the work done, without considering you need to buy stuff here and not there becuse here is the cousin fifth removed of you poor auntie Concetta and it would be really bad not to turn to family nd make them earn money. So that you may never, at any cost, even buy a hammer at "there"because they take offence you bought the rest at "here'. Believe this exists).
> 
> You might just as well make friends locally and see what they advice.
> I know lots of Dutchies in Italy hired the occasional Polish plumber etc. so you might to want to consider to hire someone from outside, or invite the handy friends and relatives to come and help.
> 
> Anyway, I will be there in July, so if you are still around, we might meet. Not that I am such a diplomat, i ususally let my mom mke the agreements. but we are so far very happy of the work that has been made y local firms and recommend them all (that is, if they can find the time to come and do it when I am around).
> 
> Ciao,
> Barbara


Hey Barbara, nice to meet you. I'm back in Dubai now. 
I love your insiders perspective on how things get done there. It made me laugh. I hope I can keep a sense of humour when we get under way. I think I will be much more mellow when I have a sink, a shower and toilet, a few power points and lights would be good too, and some stairs to the garden! 

I would love to be a part of the community, but I will have to learn some Italian and work hard at my relationships. My daughter is a gem though, she speaks some Italian and is a fine negotiator. We are planning to spend a few weeks there in July, so we may catch up with you. 

I'd love to spend a long time there with my hubby, pottering, gardening, it's a long term plan. Maybe like olives it will benifit my children more than me. I hope it will be their happy place to be creative. 

My husband keeps reminding me its good to have a dream.

See You in July !

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Pam, where is your website? I couldn't find it.....


----------



## Barbara Summa

*Great, let's meet in July in Ofena*

Hi Linda,

Yes, lets' keep in touch and try to meet in Ofena, it would be nice. How old are your children? Mine are 5 and 7 (we started late).

As I mentioned elsewhere in this forum, I would like to reconsider an old project of mine, a language class of Italian in Ofena in Summer. I own a language school in Amsterdam, Madrelingua, so I did invest a bit of resources to exoplore this a few years ago and concluded the times weren't ripe for this yet. 

But I might try again in a couple of years. 

If you want, you can write me at my gmail account: orsovolante(at).
Which house you bought? And yes, it's a nice idea that of spending a few months there, but winters are deadly and there is really nothing to do. i would like to try once though, a sabbatycal or something, only, we just bought a house here and now are stuck with the mortgage.

Ciao,


Barbara

Barbara 



flawed said:


> Hey Barbara, nice to meet you. I'm back in Dubai now.
> I love your insiders perspective on how things get done there. It made me laugh. I hope I can keep a sense of humour when we get under way. I think I will be much more mellow when I have a sink, a shower and toilet, a few power points and lights would be good too, and some stairs to the garden!
> 
> I would love to be a part of the community, but I will have to learn some Italian and work hard at my relationships. My daughter is a gem though, she speaks some Italian and is a fine negotiator. We are planning to spend a few weeks there in July, so we may catch up with you.
> 
> I'd love to spend a long time there with my hubby, pottering, gardening, it's a long term plan. Maybe like olives it will benifit my children more than me. I hope it will be their happy place to be creative.
> 
> My husband keeps reminding me its good to have a dream.
> 
> See You in July !
> 
> Lynda


----------



## Barry

They charge extra for a survey and the person they use dosen't sound very good (see Pam's comments) You could try and find a local to do one.


----------



## maisie21

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Yes, lets' keep in touch and try to meet in Ofena, it would be nice. How old are your children? Mine are 5 and 7 (we started late).
> 
> As I mentioned elsewhere in this forum, I would like to reconsider an old project of mine, a language class of Italian in Ofena in Summer. I own a language school in Amsterdam, Madrelingua, so I did invest a bit of resources to exoplore this a few years ago and concluded the times weren't ripe for this yet.
> 
> But I might try again in a couple of years.
> 
> If you want, you can write me at my gmail account: orsovolante(at).
> Which house you bought? And yes, it's a nice idea that of spending a few months there, but winters are deadly and there is really nothing to do. i would like to try once though, a sabbatycal or something, only, we just bought a house here and now are stuck with the mortgage.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> 
> Barbara
> 
> Barbara


Hi Linda
I hope that you had a good New Year, ours was very quiet as my husband was working.
How long are you planning to stay when you go in July, we will be there August 11th for 10 days.
We are also going for a week in February and two weeks in May.
I am hoping that we will be able to get our internal staircase fitted this year although we are having problems getting some to fit the size of the room. Also we have to be careful with the vaulted ceiling, apparently there are limits as to how much of an opening you can create in these as too big an opening can make them structurally unsafe.
Judy.


----------



## miolas

*Renovation Contacts in Ofena*

Do ask Ciaginta (owner of Ciagintas market on Via Settembre), she has a couple of good contacts we used  - say hello from me!

Good luck for the works, do celebrate also the little wins, its helps 

Greetings from snowy Finland - A day off today, went downhill sking with my son for couple of hours, slopes 15min from our home 

Cheers, Mia 
-----------



flawed said:


> Hey Barbara, nice to meet you. I'm back in Dubai now.
> I love your insiders perspective on how things get done there. It made me laugh. I hope I can keep a sense of humour when we get under way. I think I will be much more mellow when I have a sink, a shower and toilet, a few power points and lights would be good too, and some stairs to the garden!
> 
> I would love to be a part of the community, but I will have to learn some Italian and work hard at my relationships. My daughter is a gem though, she speaks some Italian and is a fine negotiator. We are planning to spend a few weeks there in July, so we may catch up with you.
> 
> I'd love to spend a long time there with my hubby, pottering, gardening, it's a long term plan. Maybe like olives it will benifit my children more than me. I hope it will be their happy place to be creative.
> 
> My husband keeps reminding me its good to have a dream.
> 
> See You in July !
> 
> Lynda


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> They charge extra for a survey and the person they use dosen't sound very good (see Pam's comments) You could try and find a local to do one.


Pam wasn't impressed with Romelo. He charges 300 to 600 depending on what you want. I'm loath to waste money, but there are a few things I'd like done. They didn't seem to know of any one else I could use. 

I'd love to finalize things first week of Feb but I haven't heard anything. We signed our loan documents when we were home. We are savings for the additional costs. Should be right next pay.


----------



## flawed

Hi Judy, 

Christmas was really busy, We had visitors the whole 10 days Rod was home. Our neighbours had drinks with us the night before we left and so we stayed up late, then next morning threw our stuff in our bags cleared the fridge and left. I hate leaving the place in a mess, but just too busy. Rod's Dad is going to take care of it while we are away.We had a quiet New Years. We have begun planting a garden here in Dubai as we have a small courtyard. The weather is cool and pleasant at the moment so I hope things will take before it heats up again. 

We have our money sorted. Just trying to work out wha to do re survey, paperwork and exchange, I'm thinking of just handing it over to a solicitor.I'm really looking forward to taking possession. 

I hoped to get there early Feb. My youngest is backpacking in Europe 24th Jan to 9th Feb. I wouldn't mind being closer if she needed us. I guess I really need to get things moving.

I'll let you know as Feb might work out to catch up with you. I am planning to stay in July/Aug for a few weeks too, depending on my other daughters holidays.

Hope you and your family are well and 2009 sees things pick up a bit !


----------



## flawed

Hi Barbara,
Your children are much younger than mine. I am 51, my children are 26, 23, and 19

I have had lots of great advice via this site. It is great to know so many others are sharing the dream. Our place will settle shortly, It is just outside the wall, near Giacintas shop and one of the gates. It is double fronted, and on the down side and has a big terraced garden. 

Your language school sounds like a great idea, It is a problem that we all only snatch a week or two at a time there. It seems hard to line up our trips at the same time! 
We are stuck with a 100,000.00 AUD loan too. We ended up with a business loan at higher rates as we have commercial property in Australia. We are hoping to pay it off quick though if we keep on track. 

We told them to hold off funding as we are hoping to catch the next rate drop as it is predicted to drop again. 

All good though. We will only be there a couple of days this trip. Will need to sign the paperwork to get power and water connected. I'll be taking a broom and a cobweb brush though ! 

see ya !


----------



## flawed

hi 
miolas, Hope you are enjoying the New Year with your family. I will definately try to speak to Giacinta this trip. Gianni pointed out her shop last time we were there. I'd like to stay in Ofena this time as we usually stay in Pescara. I wonder what the weather will be like, no snow I hope, I am a big wuss when it comes to being cold. 
Maybe we can stay at your sisters place? depending on the time we have and if it is vacant. 

I wish I had a date. Must get back on to HAI, 
byee,


----------



## Barbara Summa

Just for anybody interested: except mid July-mid August when I am there with the kids, from Easter on my mom is at the house in Ofena and we have 3 extra rooms with own bathroom to let. She usually stays there until end November, after making oil. (Miolas, if you need an address there in February, only 2 bedrooms and the bathroom have heating, the sitting room has a good functioning fireplace, though).

If anybody needs temporary accomodation in Ofena, near the church, you can contact her at 
+48 664 27 85 45 or in Ofena from Easter to November at +39 0861 956613. She speaks English (when given 10 minutes to refresh it) excellent French and Polish.

And she is a certified real estate mediator, although she never made a profession of it (she had a hotel, before retiring), so she knows most property laws and knows how to deal with all the offices, inheritances and land registry in L'Aquila.

She knows perfectly the whole region and loves guiding people around. I usually send my Dutch friends to her, to keep her busy, because she loves Ofena but after a while needs a bit of new conversation. That's why she spends winters in krakow, for a bit of city and cultural life.


----------



## flawed

thanks Barbara, it's good to know there is some more local accomodation there.Good for visitors too until we get up and running.
Miolas' has a sister whose place looks like its right near ours in Ofena. As I understand it, Miolas has a place in Capestrano, that is being renovated.

Your Mum might be handy to know!
They are getting on to it this week. I contacted HAI and Sarah told me to hold off getting a solicitor until the contract is ready.
It is such a different system in Italy, to what we are used to. We sent some money to Italy last week as the exchange was more favouraable. We will be watching it this week.




















Barbara Summa said:


> Just for anybody interested: except mid July-mid August when I am there with the kids, from Easter on my mom is at the house in Ofena and we have 3 extra rooms with own bathroom to let. She usually stays there until end November, after making oil. (Miolas, if you need an address there in February, only 2 bedrooms and the bathroom have heating, the sitting room has a good functioning fireplace, though).
> 
> If anybody needs temporary accomodation in Ofena, near the church, you can contact her at
> +48 664 27 85 45 or in Ofena from Easter to November at +39 0861 956613. She speaks English (when given 10 minutes to refresh it) excellent French and Polish.
> 
> And she is a certified real estate mediator, although she never made a profession of it (she had a hotel, before retiring), so she knows most property laws and knows how to deal with all the offices, inheritances and land registry in L'Aquila.
> 
> She knows perfectly the whole region and loves guiding people around. I usually send my Dutch friends to her, to keep her busy, because she loves Ofena but after a while needs a bit of new conversation. That's why she spends winters in krakow, for a bit of city and cultural life.


----------



## Gill & Guy

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Yes, lets' keep in touch and try to meet in Ofena, it would be nice. How old are your children? Mine are 5 and 7 (we started late).
> 
> As I mentioned elsewhere in this forum, I would like to reconsider an old project of mine, a language class of Italian in Ofena in Summer. I own a language school in Amsterdam, Madrelingua, so I did invest a bit of resources to exoplore this a few years ago and concluded the times weren't ripe for this yet.
> 
> But I might try again in a couple of years.
> 
> If you want, you can write me at my gmail account: orsovolante(at).
> Which house you bought? And yes, it's a nice idea that of spending a few months there, but winters are deadly and there is really nothing to do. i would like to try once though, a sabbatycal or something, only, we just bought a house here and now are stuck with the mortgage.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> 
> Barbara
> 
> Barbara



Hi Barbara, We bought a house in Ofena in June last year. We expect to be in Italy again this September and it would be very useful to have a local place that we could stay in Ofena for about 3 nights or so. We will give your Mother a call in the Summer when she is in Ofena. If you have other details you can send over that would be great otherwise it doesnt matter we can discuss it later on the phone. Gill and Guy (England)


----------



## Barbara Summa

*This is so nice*

Where did you buy it? Is there lots of work to do? If you want, you can also mail me orsovolante(at)gmail.com

Ciao,

Barbara


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Yvonne,
> You sound like my wife. She wants to turn one of the spare rooms into a huge bathroom with the whole works. I'am quite happy with the tiny shower and half a tub we have now! The only advantage would be to move the washing machine from the kitchen to the bathroom and get it out of the way.
> I forgot to ask when you go to France do you fly direct to Paris? Wondering what Charles DeGaule airport is like. We have been going through Gatwick the last couple of years but it is a very unpleasant place so were thinking maybe Frankfurt or Paris.
> 
> Barry


 I usually fly Lufthansa when I can, Frankfurt is a nice large modern airport, I like it. Much like Munich. C.D. Gaule is OK. Seems a little cold especially when the weather isn't particularly sunny. Both are very efficient. Coming from LA so not used to being bussed out to the planes....


----------



## Barbara Summa

Barry, 

I just discovered a Ryan Air flight to Ancona, really cheap, from Dusseldorf Weeze airport, which is a second airport in Dusseldorf much closer to the Dutch border. From Amsterdam you can get there with a shuttlebus for € 25, or from the railstation of Venlo for € 10-15.

We are trying it in february, as far as I am concerned tiny ariports work the best for me, the luggage is check out real fast. Pity only that Ryan Air charges 30 euro per extra bag, so we always go with a free hand luggage up to 15 kg.


----------



## Barry

1 euro is a good price! What about getting from Ancona to Ofena? Isn't it just as long as Ciampino to Ofena? Have you tried Easyjet from Amsterdam to Stansted then Ryan Air from Stansted to Pescara?

Ryan Air allows 10Kg for a carry on which is lots. Canadian Affair only allows 5 Kg from Calgary so I have to pack light.

While you are in Ofena could you try and find a map? They have a big one in the town office and if you could take a picture of it?


----------



## Barbara Summa

no, the flight through stansted Is not yet in my list, because travelling with kids change of airports stress me out.

I will try to find a map.

Ciao,

Ba



Barry said:


> 1 euro is a good price! What about getting from Ancona to Ofena? Isn't it just as long as Ciampino to Ofena? Have you tried Easyjet from Amsterdam to Stansted then Ryan Air from Stansted to Pescara?
> 
> Ryan Air allows 10Kg for a carry on which is lots. Canadian Affair only allows 5 Kg from Calgary so I have to pack light.
> 
> While you are in Ofena could you try and find a map? They have a big one in the town office and if you could take a picture of it?


----------



## pugwashington

Am still adding stuff to the website - spent a couple of weeks trying to put stuff on a google map and in the process discovered some interesting youtube videos of the area. worth checking out youtube. 
my website is at poggles.eu/Ofena 

I am still trying to get compensation out of Romelos Insurers. He is a nice guy really - just did a bad job for me. I think he is probably a better architect than suveyer and I think that his english lets him down a bit. But I also think there is a conflict of interest if you get someone through HAI.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> thanks Barbara, it's good to know there is some more local accomodation there.Good for visitors too until we get up and running.
> Miolas' has a sister whose place looks like its right near ours in Ofena. As I understand it, Miolas has a place in Capestrano, that is being renovated.
> 
> Your Mum might be handy to know!
> They are getting on to it this week. I contacted HAI and Sarah told me to hold off getting a solicitor until the contract is ready.
> It is such a different system in Italy, to what we are used to. We sent some money to Italy last week as the exchange was more favouraable. We will be watching it this week.


Hello Barbara,
I am curious to know if a room in the Ofena house is available the first week of February '09? possibly till March. I saw the telephone number in your post, but unsure as to the dates that your Mom might be there...I am going to be working on my house and I would love to stay in town as opposed to Pescara everyday. If anybody else knows of a B&B or place close to Ofena please let me know 
Bruce


----------



## Beth Ofena

*Capo D'acqua*



pugwashington said:


> Am still adding stuff to the website - spent a couple of weeks trying to put stuff on a google map and in the process discovered some interesting youtube videos of the area. worth checking out youtube.
> my website is at poggles.eu/Ofena
> 
> Hi Pamela
> 
> Great website! Some lovely photos.
> 
> One thing we learnt about last time we were over and that may be useful for your site (everyone else probably knows this but we are a bit slow on the uptake sometimes!!) is Capo D'acqua the lake just down the road from Ofena. We knew the lake was there but were completely oblivious to its underwater secrets. There are two submerged mills beneath its surface, one which is almost completely in tact. You can dive there through this company www dot atlantidesub dot com. Does anyone know if you need permission to swim there? The water is supposed to be cold as it's fed by a spring but I'd love to have a snorkel. The website makes it sound like this company completely controls the lake.
> 
> We're in Ofena next week for a winter holiday - if anyone is around for a coffee or beer, let me know. Always good to meet the neighbours!
> 
> All the best
> Beth


----------



## miolas

[ If anybody else knows of a B&B or place close to Ofena please let me know 
Bruce[/QUOTE]

-----------
There is a very nice Bed&Breakfast at Capo dAqua, right next to Capestrano.

Az Agrituristica Capo d’Aqua, tel: +39-328-962-4982.

Dont think they have a website, but great price / quality ratio !
Say hello from Mia (from Finland) when you call


----------



## flawed

pugwashington said:


> Am still adding stuff to the website - spent a couple of weeks trying to put stuff on a google map and in the process discovered some interesting youtube videos of the area. worth checking out youtube.
> my website is at poggles.eu/Ofena
> 
> I am still trying to get compensation out of Romelos Insurers. He is a nice guy really - just did a bad job for me. I think he is probably a better architect than suveyer and I think that his english lets him down a bit. But I also think there is a conflict of interest if you get someone through HAI.


hi Pam, can you send me a link to your [email protected]

I found those videos of ofena when i was researching on the net too. I have been giving poor Sara at HAI a tough time as I didn't want to use Romelo after your experience. She has had trouble finding someone else for me. I think you are right that it the language barrier is a big part of the problem. She said she was having trouble finding someone that would do the survey report in English. 

I should have just offered to have it proffessionally translated maybe?
She has found a female architect who is supposed to be getting in contact with us. 
The contract is being drafted this week so we are on the final leg. Fingers crossed we settle in February.
I look forward to checking out your site.
Lynda


----------



## Goingtoitalia

miolas said:


> [ If anybody else knows of a B&B or place close to Ofena please let me know
> Bruce


-----------
There is a very nice Bed&Breakfast at Capo dAqua, right next to Capestrano.

Az Agrituristica Capo d’Aqua, tel: +39-328-962-4982.

Dont think they have a website, but great price / quality ratio !
Say hello from Mia (from Finland) when you call [/QUOTE]

Just curious if they are English speaking, my Italian is almost non-existent


----------



## pugwashington

*thanks*

Hi beth,
I didnt know that - I went there to have a look Iknow you can go for a picnic there with some tables and the water is very cold. The people there insisted that you had to have a wet suit on before you could go in the water. They were very friendly but told us you had to do a course in L'aquila first and then you could go down. The idea that someone local might be interested in doing it was totally off their map........

I am in the process of adding youtube video clips to the google map I am making at the moment so anyone with any tips on where to go what to do and any video - please let me know.

Does anyone know anything about the horse riding in Capestrano?
Many thanks




Beth Ofena said:


> pugwashington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am still adding stuff to the website - spent a couple of weeks trying to put stuff on a google map and in the process discovered some interesting youtube videos of the area. worth checking out youtube.
> my website is at poggles.eu/Ofena
> 
> Hi Pamela
> 
> Great website! Some lovely photos.
> 
> One thing we learnt about last time we were over and that may be useful for your site (everyone else probably knows this but we are a bit slow on the uptake sometimes!!) is Capo D'acqua the lake just down the road from Ofena. We knew the lake was there but were completely oblivious to its underwater secrets. There are two submerged mills beneath its surface, one which is almost completely in tact. You can dive there through this company www dot atlantidesub dot com. Does anyone know if you need permission to swim there? The water is supposed to be cold as it's fed by a spring but I'd love to have a snorkel. The website makes it sound like this company completely controls the lake.
> 
> We're in Ofena next week for a winter holiday - if anyone is around for a coffee or beer, let me know. Always good to meet the neighbours!
> 
> All the best
> Beth
Click to expand...


----------



## pugwashington

Try Gianni 
You see him at poggles.eu/b&b he is lovely and the food is great and he can not do enough to help.

barbara might also be able to put you up in Ofena.

or you could stay in Aufinium bar




miolas said:


> [ If anybody else knows of a B&B or place close to Ofena please let me know
> Bruce


-----------
There is a very nice Bed&Breakfast at Capo dAqua, right next to Capestrano.

Az Agrituristica Capo d’Aqua, tel: +39-328-962-4982.

Dont think they have a website, but great price / quality ratio !
Say hello from Mia (from Finland) when you call [/QUOTE]


----------



## pugwashington

*website*



flawed said:


> Pam, where is your website? I couldn't find it.....


Its at poggles.eu/Ofena with the www. in front.

Its still work in hand - i would love to hear from anyone with suggestions as to where to go what to do sort of thing.

I am a computer programer and am trying to get my head around google maps and want to make a interactive map that will help sell the area. So the map is very mush work in progress.

I have also started putting up old photos of people and places - so if anyone has anything that goes under that category I would love to hear from them too.

If you have aplace to stay/rent I am happy to put that in too - see accommodation for more details.

same if you have anything you would like to sell eg a recipie book or crafts art etc


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello Barbara,
> I am curious to know if a room in the Ofena house is available the first week of February '09? possibly till March. I saw the telephone number in your post, but unsure as to the dates that your Mom might be there...I am going to be working on my house and I would love to stay in town as opposed to Pescara everyday. If anybody else knows of a B&B or place close to Ofena please let me know
> Bruce


Hi Bruce
There is a brand new bed and breakfast accomodation that has opened up in Ofena. It is on the left as you go towards the village. Unfortunately, I don't know what the telephone number is so that you could contact them.
We will be there, hopefully, from 5th Feb to the 12th Feb working on our house and garden.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

*place to stay*



maisie21 said:


> Hi Bruce
> There is a brand new bed and breakfast accomodation that has opened up in Ofena. It is on the left as you go towards the village. Unfortunately, I don't know what the telephone number is so that you could contact them.
> We will be there, hopefully, from 5th Feb to the 12th Feb working on our house and garden.
> Judy.


You can also stay in the Aufinium bar they do B&b and the food is good or check out Accommodation Pete has small house you can rent - but not when its cold...


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Bruce
> There is a brand new bed and breakfast accomodation that has opened up in Ofena. It is on the left as you go towards the village. Unfortunately, I don't know what the telephone number is so that you could contact them.
> We will be there, hopefully, from 5th Feb to the 12th Feb working on our house and garden.
> Judy.


.

Hey Judy, I'm so disappointed, looks like I will miss you this trip. I'd hoped to go 

4th to 8th but the paperwork is still at the translators. I'm so jealous, I can't wait to get back over there. 

I had a quick look at Pams site, and it looks like there is a B&B in the old butchers shop on the corner just down from us as you go up the hill. We quite liked that place. Interesting internal arrangement some big rooms and habitable although I think the kitchen was small. 
The whole front triangular area was stepped and paved, I wonder if that is Miolas's sisters house or someone else. It is certainly handy for us. 

Hope the weather is good, and you can get some more work done. 
We will only get the paperwork finalized, and a little cleaning done. I want to organize to have the services connected too. 

have fun you two !


----------



## flawed

Hey Maryann,

Are things OK with you? I haven't seen you on the thread for a while are you still on track to come and buy in July this year in Calabria?


----------



## Barbara Summa

4th to 8th but the paperwork is still at the translators. 

Hi Flawed,

I am coming to Italy the 13th of february and staying till the 27th, but I don't think I will hit Ofena before the 16th. Should you need someone last minute on the spot, I am a certified translator and interpreter (based in NL, but recognised in Italy, and in Amsterdam I do a lot of real estate jobs fot italians buying properties here).

If you have any doubt about the details for your contract or other official matters, just knock here.

In any case I will be in Ofena between July ad August, so maybe we can meet there. I will be giving an Italian cooking course in the weekend 29th July-2 August and a crash course of Italian the week after (Mon-Thu- 16 hours), so everybody present in the area is welcome to pop by and have a look.

Ciao,

Barbara


----------



## flawed

Barbara Summa said:


> 4th to 8th but the paperwork is still at the translators.
> 
> Hi Flawed,
> 
> I am coming to Italy the 13th of february and staying till the 27th, but I don't think I will hit Ofena before the 16th. Should you need someone last minute on the spot, I am a certified translator and interpreter (based in NL, but recognised in Italy, and in Amsterdam I do a lot of real estate jobs fot italians buying properties here).
> 
> If you have any doubt about the details for your contract or other official matters, just knock here.
> 
> In any case I will be in Ofena between July ad August, so maybe we can meet there. I will be giving an Italian cooking course in the weekend 29th July-2 August and a crash course of Italian the week after (Mon-Thu- 16 hours), so everybody present in the area is welcome to pop by and have a look.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Barbara


Hi Barbara, I might just take you up on that. I am waiting for my paperwork,but I asked the HAI lady Sara just to go ahead and use Romelo, I couldn't line up another geometra, and I don't want the extra expense of a structural engineer unless it's absolutely necessary. He will do his report in Italian so maybe I could pay you to translate it? 
Anyway it might still all come together this month. 
If I'm in Italy when you are having your cooking course, we would love to come ! even my husband , who loves Italian food I'll have to check my daughters holiday dates, she is going via Canada to visit friends then coming over.


----------



## Barbara Summa

Anytime. Pleas send me a mail at orsovolante(at)gmail.com and I will give you my telephone numbers, or have a look at your contract and tell you if there is anything unusual in there.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> .
> 
> Hey Judy, I'm so disappointed, looks like I will miss you this trip. I'd hoped to go
> 
> 4th to 8th but the paperwork is still at the translators. I'm so jealous, I can't wait to get back over there.
> 
> I had a quick look at Pams site, and it looks like there is a B&B in the old butchers shop on the corner just down from us as you go up the hill. We quite liked that place. Interesting internal arrangement some big rooms and habitable although I think the kitchen was small.
> The whole front triangular area was stepped and paved, I wonder if that is Miolas's sisters house or someone else. It is certainly handy for us.
> 
> Hope the weather is good, and you can get some more work done.
> We will only get the paperwork finalized, and a little cleaning done. I want to organize to have the services connected too.
> 
> have fun you two !


Hi Linda
Sorry to hear that we won't get to meet this time perhaps later in the year.
We are still hoping to go On Thursday but England has ground to a halt at the moment because of the snow. All Ryannair flights were cancelled today.
John has got to sort out his plans for our internal stairs this time, at the moment we still have the hole in the ceiling. We can't finish the upper flor until the stairs are fitted so he needs to get a move on.
I hope everything goes to plan for you .
Take care 
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barbara Summa said:


> Anytime. Pleas send me a mail at orsovolante(at)gmail.com and I will give you my telephone numbers, or have a look at your contract and tell you if there is anything unusual in there.


Hi Barbara
What dates are your cooking courses being held on. We are in Ofena 10th - 21st August. I think that my daughter in law could be interested.
Judy.


----------



## Barbara Summa

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barbara
> What dates are your cooking courses being held on. We are in Ofena 10th - 21st August. I think that my daughter in law could be interested.
> Judy.


Aaargh, Dutch schools start again the 16th of August, so I though we might leave the 14-15th. I was planning a first course from 31 July to 2 August, and if full one the weekend after, but I can move that one to 11-13 August if I have at least 3 people attending. please check the info on Abruzzo nel cuore for the details and let me know if it sounds interesting to her, than I have no problems in moving the dates or organizing an extra session. 

If we have interested enough people Roberto is also holding a crash course of Italian in 4 days.

Ciao,

Ba


----------



## flawed

Barbara Summa said:


> Aaargh, Dutch schools start again the 16th of August, so I though we might leave the 14-15th. I was planning a first course from 31 July to 2 August, and if full one the weekend after, but I can move that one to 11-13 August if I have at least 3 people attending. please check the info on Abruzzo nel cuore for the details and let me know if it sounds interesting to her, than I have no problems in moving the dates or organizing an extra session.
> 
> If we have interested enough people Roberto is also holding a crash course of Italian in 4 days.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Ba


hey barbara, my daughter is in europe 17th july to 17th aug we are going to travel around and spend some time in ofena. my husband will probably take two weeks holiday around then too. 

please let me know if you change your dates. the crash course in italian might go down well with us too. i checked out your blog, love the icons....no wonder i love italy lynda

ps the lunacy cotinues with our purchase now suposedly we can't purchase without being resident. what rubbish.....


----------



## flawed

hi judy, i checked out the snow in london on the net. hope you get out thurday. is your daughter going over this time with you?


----------



## flawed

Pam

I had a good look at you web site today, and really enjoyed the photos of the town, and especially the doors and door knockers. I have a collection of door photos from France (mostly Lyon) and Geneva.Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hi judy, i checked out the snow in london on the net. hope you get out thurday. is your daughter going over this time with you?


Hi Linda
We got as far as 87 miles to Stansted airport and then ground to a halt because of lorries blocking the road.
Our car did not move for over 6 hours!!!
The road had not been gritted and the lorries could not navigate them. We were stuck in the middle of nowhere with lorries all around us. We managed to get back home eventually and I have re booked for the beginning of March although we have lost the money that we paid for todays flight. We haven't lost the money that I had paid for the car rental just changed the date.Ryanair were extremely unhelpful and although initially they said we could pay some extra and have a new flight they then said that we have to pay in full.
My daughter cannot go this year as she is pregnant although my son, daughter in law and granddaughter are going with us in August. 
Needless to say I am very fed up tonight. We have only got to have snow for this country to grind to a halt, it is ridiculous.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Hi Judy, 

I'm so sorry to hear that you missed your flight.
You must have been so annoyed to be stuck in traffic.

I am surprised that you put your trip off now until March.

I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see a contract. Early this month they were hassling me to book flights, this week they came up with a story about how Australians can't buy without residency...... Now they have sent it to another notary. 

I really thought we would be there, in fact I was looking at tickets for the 4th to 8th.
We held off funding so we would catch the rate drop, but the bank hasn't passed it on anyway. I will be glad when the money is there readyin Euro. The rate went down for a couple of days around the 9th Jan, we should have taken advantage of it. 

Oh well. 
keep in touch Lynda

I finally got in touch with first rate FX and set up an account. I just have to forward the id. Looks like the exchange might go our way a bit, fingers crossed.

At least the weather will be nice in March, and you might get more done

Again so sorry, I can imagine how disappointed you must be. 

Lynda


----------



## Barbara Summa

*Residency and foreign buyers*

Hi Lynda,

It's not just Australians, the residency part. And it is a sort of vicious circle, but first you must get residency. I know that a friend of my mom wants to sell her house, she has even found whom, but the residency issue has blocked everything, and the problem is that the officer that has to come and check said that he really needs to see "the wash hanging on the line" before he can certifie residency.

So I know my mom offered to rent these people our house until they got residency. Point is, I am not quite sure how long actually you are supposed to stay there before convincing the authorities.

So I would first ask whoever is taking care of your sale to inform about this, than plan a looooong holiday, where you can of course hang around in a temporary residence, hang the wash, go visit other places and come back etc. but give the impression you are going to stay there.

I will be there in a couple of weeks, so I will inform about this issue if you want.

Good luck,

Barbara


----------



## Barry

What is this residency? Did I miss something? We don't have residency and had no trouble.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you missed your flight.
> You must have been so annoyed to be stuck in traffic.
> 
> I am surprised that you put your trip off now until March.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if I will ever see a contract. Early this month they were hassling me to book flights, this week they came up with a story about how Australians can't buy without residency...... Now they have sent it to another notary.
> 
> I really thought we would be there, in fact I was looking at tickets for the 4th to 8th.
> We held off funding so we would catch the rate drop, but the bank hasn't passed it on anyway. I will be glad when the money is there readyin Euro. The rate went down for a couple of days around the 9th Jan, we should have taken advantage of it.
> 
> Oh well.
> keep in touch Lynda
> 
> I finally got in touch with first rate FX and set up an account. I just have to forward the id. Looks like the exchange might go our way a bit, fingers crossed.
> 
> At least the weather will be nice in March, and you might get more done
> 
> Again so sorry, I can imagine how disappointed you must be.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Linda
We have left it until 7th March because the only other dates in February were priced at £100 +per person each way. On 7th March it is free apart from paying the airport taxes.
The Euro has gone up again today, which is always a good sign but it still remains fragile.
We have still not applied for residency and we have always been told that you do not need prior to a property purchase.It must seem as if you are taking one step forward and six back.
I am pleased to hear that you have set up your First ratefx account, we have found them very good and we get a daily email from them with the current business rate.
Hope everything goes well for you.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> It's not just Australians, the residency part. And it is a sort of vicious circle, but first you must get residency. I know that a friend of my mom wants to sell her house, she has even found whom, but the residency issue has blocked everything, and the problem is that the officer that has to come and check said that he really needs to see "the wash hanging on the line" before he can certifie residency.
> 
> So I know my mom offered to rent these people our house until they got residency. Point is, I am not quite sure how long actually you are supposed to stay there before convincing the authorities.
> 
> So I would first ask whoever is taking care of your sale to inform about this, than plan a looooong holiday, where you can of course hang around in a temporary residence, hang the wash, go visit other places and come back etc. but give the impression you are going to stay there.
> 
> I will be there in a couple of weeks, so I will inform about this issue if you want.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Barbara


Hi Barbara
You do not need to have residency before you purchase but you need to be able to stay in Italy for about two months once you have applied for residency so that the authorities can verify the application. They like to do 'spot checks' to make sure that you are living there.
We have already bought our house and will be applying for residency shortly as it takes about nine months to get the paperwork sorted out.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barbara
> You do not need to have residency before you purchase but you need to be able to stay in Italy for about two months once you have applied for residency so that the authorities can verify the application. They like to do 'spot checks' to make sure that you are living there.
> We have already bought our house and will be applying for residency shortly as it takes about nine months to get the paperwork sorted out.
> Judy.


I may apply for residency in the future, but not planning to yet. 

I agree with Barry, I thought there were no restrictions on foreign ownership, you just pay more tax on the purchase. 10 or 11% If it is your first home in Italy, you can pay less tax (3 or 4% )as long as you become resident within 18 months. 

Maybe the laws have changed. Hope they sort it out soon. 

The exchange is getting better yeah !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flawed

We are going to Italy!
looks like evrything is good to go. We fly into Rome 28th Feb, head to the notary on the 2nd March, and get to play at the house till Friday.....Yeah!!!!!!!

Still miss you again Judy, will be back in July though, 10th July for a month. 

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> We are going to Italy!
> looks like evrything is good to go. We fly into Rome 28th Feb, head to the notary on the 2nd March, and get to play at the house till Friday.....Yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> Still miss you again Judy, will be back in July though, 10th July for a month.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda

Pleased to hear that everything is now going ahead, what an exciting time for you.
Perhaps we will get to meet up later in the year as we go back again in May and August after our visit next month.
We are looking forward to our next trip although we have not got a lot planned. I want to try and get a rota vator for the garden as the soil is packed solid and we need to get it loosened so that the vines and olive trees produce a bigger crop for us.

Have a wonderful time.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> 
> Pleased to hear that everything is now going ahead, what an exciting time for you.
> Perhaps we will get to meet up later in the year as we go back again in May and August after our visit next month.
> We are looking forward to our next trip although we have not got a lot planned. I want to try and get a rota vator for the garden as the soil is packed solid and we need to get it loosened so that the vines and olive trees produce a bigger crop for us.
> 
> Have a wonderful time.
> Judy.


hey judy, yes it is exciting. we are going to stay for a while in july. so maybe i'll see you at barbaras cooking classes. I'd love to learn to cook great pasta...

appley's italian mamma made amazing zucchini pasta.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hey judy, yes it is exciting. we are going to stay for a while in july. so maybe i'll see you at barbaras cooking classes. I'd love to learn to cook great pasta...
> 
> appley's italian mamma made amazing zucchini pasta.


Hi Lynda
I am going to try and get my daughter in law to join in the cookery classes as my granddaughters favourite food is pasta.
I have to admit that I am not a great lover of pasta but I would like to have a go at making it I do make a great pizza and panna cotta though.
Judy


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> We are going to Italy!
> looks like evrything is good to go. We fly into Rome 28th Feb, head to the notary on the 2nd March, and get to play at the house till Friday.....Yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> Still miss you again Judy, will be back in July though, 10th July for a month.
> 
> Lynda


Now that wasn't that long! It's been less than 6 months. I see they had a big dump of snow last week. Not as much as last year though.
Are you going to try and get an Enel contract while you are there?

Barry


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Now that wasn't that long! It's been less than 6 months. I see they had a big dump of snow last week. Not as much as last year though.
> Are you going to try and get an Enel contract while you are there?
> 
> Barry


feels like forever,,,, we looked at it in July, but they didn't accept our offer initially, not till Sept maybe.. I did read some guy waited 9 months though so I am ahead.
Gianni very kindly postponed his holiday for us so we could settle on the 2nd. 

Barry did your seller have the title? or did they just say they were the successor? I got a first draft of the contract and it says the owner is the successor. I thought that they had to go to court to get the title. 

I really don't know what to do, whether to pay the lawyer to look at it or just hope for the best.

Are you serious did it really snow last week? 
Brrrrrrr I don't have a thick jacket with me this trip boo hoo


I was going to bring a whole lot of cleaning stuff and tools with me, but we are going via Egypt, so I will have to buy everything there. brooms cobweb brush, dustpan buckets clothes, shovel ladder tools. 

Where should I go to buy these as I have Sunday to shop in Pescara?.Or Monday /Tuesday in Ofena.


----------



## flawed

MIAJOLAS

Hi Mia, 

I have been leaving messages for you everywhere as I really wanted to try to organize a stay in your sisters house in Ofena for 4 days from the 2nd March to the 6th. 

I am pretty sure her place is near ours on Via Savoia we are just along from Giacintas shop, outside the wall near the corner where you turn right up the hill to go to the square. 

Can you let me know as soon as possible. It would be great to be able to stay nearby, as we have lots of cleaning to do.

Thanks heaps, looking forward to hearing from you. 

Lynda


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> feels like forever,,,, we looked at it in July, but they didn't accept our offer initially, not till Sept maybe.. I did read some guy waited 9 months though so I am ahead.
> Gianni very kindly postponed his holiday for us so we could settle on the 2nd.
> 
> Barry did your seller have the title? or did they just say they were the successor? I got a first draft of the contract and it says the owner is the successor. I thought that they had to go to court to get the title.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, whether to pay the lawyer to look at it or just hope for the best.
> 
> Are you serious did it really snow last week?
> Brrrrrrr I don't have a thick jacket with me this trip boo hoo
> 
> 
> I was going to bring a whole lot of cleaning stuff and tools with me, but we are going via Egypt, so I will have to buy everything there. brooms cobweb brush, dustpan buckets clothes, shovel ladder tools.
> 
> Where should I go to buy these as I have Sunday to shop in Pescara?.Or Monday /Tuesday in Ofena.


It's still snowing but the forecast is for sunny and + 8 for friday.
One half of the house we got from the original owner. The other half was by succession. The notary is suppose to make sure everything is legal and above board but who knows. We haven't worried about it but we don't have that much invested in that side. I have been thinking I may hire a notary and get the titles combined but it's not a priority right now.
Just west of the airport in Pescara along, I think, via Po are a number of big home improvement stores as well as Auchan and Iper Coop. Closer to Ofena is Marini's in San Pio (about a 15 minute drive from Ofena on the road to L'Aquila)
We bought a complete set of tools at Marini's as well as a cheap vacuum cleaner at Auchan. They have all the cheap chinese tools just like here so it's not worth bringing anything with you.
The main problem we had was getting a contract with Enel for power (took longer than the house purchase) and finding enough electrical adapters(they have several different styles of plugs)
Clothes you can get at the shopping centres or in the daily market in L'Aquila. Shoes are a problem as I take a size 47 and they just laughed at me when I tried to buy a pair. Took 3 or 4 pairs and left them in the house last time!
The only thing we are bringing this year are coffee filters for a german coffee maker we found in L'Aquila (they sell the coffee maker but not the filters) so we can have an occasional cup of coffee Canadian style.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> It's still snowing but the forecast is for sunny and + 8 for friday.
> One half of the house we got from the original owner. The other half was by succession. The notary is suppose to make sure everything is legal and above board but who knows. We haven't worried about it but we don't have that much invested in that side. I have been thinking I may hire a notary and get the titles combined but it's not a priority right now.
> Just west of the airport in Pescara along, I think, via Po are a number of big home improvement stores as well as Auchan and Iper Coop. Closer to Ofena is Marini's in San Pio (about a 15 minute drive from Ofena on the road to L'Aquila)
> We bought a complete set of tools at Marini's as well as a cheap vacuum cleaner at Auchan. They have all the cheap chinese tools just like here so it's not worth bringing anything with you.
> The main problem we had was getting a contract with Enel for power (took longer than the house purchase) and finding enough electrical adapters(they have several different styles of plugs)
> Clothes you can get at the shopping centres or in the daily market in L'Aquila. Shoes are a problem as I take a size 47 and they just laughed at me when I tried to buy a pair. Took 3 or 4 pairs and left them in the house last time!
> The only thing we are bringing this year are coffee filters for a german coffee maker we found in L'Aquila (they sell the coffee maker but not the filters) so we can have an occasional cup of coffee Canadian style.


I was planning to get the power and water connected or at least the contracts signed while we are there. It will be hard to do much if it is cold, and wet and we have no power and water. I must admit I thought it was warmer there now. They must just be having a real cold snap. 
My feet aren't big but the rest of me is so I don't know if I will be able to find a jacket. We just threw our stuff in the bag and left Aust, I forgot all about the jacket as it's warm here even in winter. Thanks for the directions for purchasing.
We will have funstocking up. 

I see the film crew has been there on the HAI newsletter. Bruce must be winding up his thing for Home hunters, (goingtoitalia) I wonder if there is any accomodation left i Ofena? I'm just waiting to hear. I wondered if his place was the writers house on Pam's blog. It was an old butcher shop and it's part of the wall.
It was a nice place, some big rooms. The concrete stepped yard put us off that one though. 
Thanks for the info. Lynda


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> I was planning to get the power and water connected or at least the contracts signed while we are there. It will be hard to do much if it is cold, and wet and we have no power and water. I must admit I thought it was warmer there now. They must just be having a real cold snap.
> My feet aren't big but the rest of me is so I don't know if I will be able to find a jacket. We just threw our stuff in the bag and left Aust, I forgot all about the jacket as it's warm here even in winter. Thanks for the directions for purchasing.
> We will have funstocking up.
> 
> I see the film crew has been there on the HAI newsletter. Bruce must be winding up his thing for Home hunters, (goingtoitalia) I wonder if there is any accomodation left i Ofena? I'm just waiting to hear. I wondered if his place was the writers house on Pam's blog. It was an old butcher shop and it's part of the wall.
> It was a nice place, some big rooms. The concrete stepped yard put us off that one though.
> Thanks for the info. Lynda


You could stay at the Aufinium Bar Aufinium - Ofena --- Ristorante , Residence, prodotti biologici
I don't know if they let rooms in the winter but if they do it is handy for meals and restorative drinks! The only problem, it's a bit of a hike uphill from your place. If you go up via Moscardelli it isn't bad however.
I think you should be able to get a jacket in Pescara. Even Auchan has clothes so as long as they haven't switched to their spring collection...Auchan.it ? Offerte e prezzi bassi per una spesa più conveniente


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> You could stay at the Aufinium Bar Aufinium - Ofena --- Ristorante , Residence, prodotti biologici
> I don't know if they let rooms in the winter but if they do it is handy for meals and restorative drinks! The only problem, it's a bit of a hike uphill from your place. If you go up via Moscardelli it isn't bad however.
> I think you should be able to get a jacket in Pescara. Even Auchan has clothes so as long as they haven't switched to their spring collection...Auchan.it ? Offerte e prezzi bassi per una spesa più conveniente


I have tried to get in contact with Miojolas, but I haven't heard back. I hate not having my accomodation sorted. I did think of the bar, I think they only have 1 room, so it might not be available.The idea of good food and refreshing beverages has a lot appeal though.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi All,
Yes, I have shot the first part of the House Hunter's episode. The funny thing is, I said come out in February, there should not be much snow! What happens? They were snowed in at their hotel (a carefully restored convent a little past San Pio) and it snows the next 3 days, Oh well. It looked absolutely beautiful. We shot in S. Stefano and we were let up the tower, some awesome shots. If you do not know the premise of the show, a buyer looks at three properties, decides on one, then the crew films the house after the purchase. So I and the crew will be back in August/September. After a lot of renovations, I think that they had a blast. We were invited into people's homes for lunch, nothing like a homemade meal for eight, pasta, homemade wine, salad, steak, desert and coffee. The hospitality of the Italian people is simply amazing! I came for the property, but fell in love with the people.
Ciao,
Bruce


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi All,
> Yes, I have shot the first part of the House Hunter's episode. The funny thing is, I said come out in February, there should not be much snow! What happens? They were snowed in at their hotel (a carefully restored convent a little past San Pio) and it snows the next 3 days, Oh well. It looked absolutely beautiful. We shot in S. Stefano and we were let up the tower, some awesome shots. If you do not know the premise of the show, a buyer looks at three properties, decides on one, then the crew films the house after the purchase. So I and the crew will be back in August/September. After a lot of renovations, I think that they had a blast. We were invited into people's homes for lunch, nothing like a homemade meal for eight, pasta, homemade wine, salad, steak, desert and coffee. The hospitality of the Italian people is simply amazing! I came for the property, but fell in love with the people.
> Ciao,
> Bruce


Hi Bruce

Sounds like you had a good time. Are you installing central heating after your experience?
Did you meet Lynda while you were there? I haven't heard if her purchase went through on Monday.
I see we have to improve our cooking skills to keep up with the locals!

Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry,
And fun was had by all...... I did not get to meet Lynda as she came in the day I left. I heard through Gianni, that the house is finally hers. And I thought waiting 4 months was tough....Where did Lynda buy? Carrufo, Villa or Qfena? 
PS I found the people at Marni in San Pio to be great, along with Millenium (industrial, but seems like family once inside, bathrooms and tile are upstairs), Globo tile has amazing stuff, but you have to work hard to find deals, and no one speaks English, shopping at OBI and Costorama in Sambuceto good, as they had a variety and are large. Highly recommend Mondo Convienza as a shoppers paradise, the IKEA in Ancona offered so much more than here in the States, after the remodel both Mondo and IKEA will get most of my business. Then I will go to the antique shops for character pieces.


----------



## flawed

Hey Bruce, 

We got home late last night, long day of travelling. We settled at the notary on the Monday, I could barely lift my head off the table, Rod and I have had the flu all week. Rod got sick after going into the middle pyramid in Cairo. Apples and I got sick a couple of days later. Not how I wanted to spend my time at the house. We ended up paying heaps of tax, even with me declaring a first residency. Our place was 53000 Euro , but with taxes all up 65000. We ended up raiding all our credit cards for the extra, so not the smartest move for exchange/costs of borrowing. Because the place is big (heaps of cellars) and there is over 500 metres of land on three parcels.It is in Ofena on Via Savoia. 68- 70 There was some mix up with the mill/ garage, so I hope the notary got it right in the end. 

We cleaned a lot of rubbish out and swept the floors and cobwebbed the walls and doors. We still haven't tackled the room with 5inches of bird poo on the floor. There is a similar crust in the ceiling which will have to go. We put our face masks on and just went for it. WE were a bit surprised at how cold it was. It was ok during the day, but we fould it hard to get warm and comfortable in the evenings. 

Gianni said you stayed with him in Carrufo. We probably should have too, but it's a bit far for a toilet run. It will be good when the power and water are on at our place. The architect brought a builder to look at the place, and Gianni brought a plumber and electrician. The electrician is the one you used yes? What a sweet man. The plumber I wanted to strangle. I really didn't like him and unless someone tells me his work is excellent, I'd rather not use him as he is argumentative, and everything was a problem. WE will have to do a lot more work than we hoped to straight away, as the roof needs work. The old gal pipes are leaking. The water is connected at the house but when we turned it on, it leaked in the roof, so it will all have to be replaced. Same with the wiring. 

We will be back in July for two weeks and in Sept for a week, if all goes to plan













Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry,
> And fun was had by all...... I did not get to meet Lynda as she came in the day I left. I heard through Gianni, that the house is finally hers. And I thought waiting 4 months was tough....Where did Lynda buy? Carrufo, Villa or Qfena?
> PS I found the people at Marni in San Pio to be great, along with Millenium (industrial, but seems like family once inside, bathrooms and tile are upstairs), Globo tile has amazing stuff, but you have to work hard to find deals, and no one speaks English, shopping at OBI and Costorama in Sambuceto good, as they had a variety and are large. Highly recommend Mondo Convienza as a shoppers paradise, the IKEA in Ancona offered so much more than here in the States, after the remodel both Mondo and IKEA will get most of my business. Then I will go to the antique shops for character pieces.


----------



## flawed

Hi Barry, thanks for the advice on Marini's. We picked up tools and cleaning stuff there and from the one closer near the service station. Giacinta and Vince were really nice and helpful. She is so smiley, and good to deal with. It was cold at Laura's house even with the column heaters on. No wonder people have boilers and pipes. I wouldn't mind some reverse cycle split system air conditioners. Giannis place was warm as he had a wood stove burning. Gianni and Mira invited us for a lovely lunch to celabrate our purchase.We got to try some of Gianni's home made wines, ham, and sausage.


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hey Bruce,
> 
> We got home late last night, long day of travelling. We settled at the notary on the Monday, I could barely lift my head off the table, Rod and I have had the flu all week. Rod got sick after going into the middle pyramid in Cairo. Apples and I got sick a couple of days later. Not how I wanted to spend my time at the house. We ended up paying heaps of tax, even with me declaring a first residency. Our place was 53000 Euro , but with taxes all up 65000. We ended up raiding all our credit cards for the extra, so not the smartest move for exchange/costs of borrowing. Because the place is big (heaps of cellars) and there is over 500 metres of land on three parcels.It is in Ofena on Via Savoia. 68- 70 There was some mix up with the mill/ garage, so I hope the notary got it right in the end.
> 
> We cleaned a lot of rubbish out and swept the floors and cobwebbed the walls and doors. We still haven't tackled the room with 5inches of bird poo on the floor. There is a similar crust in the ceiling which will have to go. We put our face masks on and just went for it. WE were a bit surprised at how cold it was. It was ok during the day, but we fould it hard to get warm and comfortable in the evenings.
> 
> Gianni said you stayed with him in Carrufo. We probably should have too, but it's a bit far for a toilet run. It will be good when the power and water are on at our place. The architect brought a builder to look at the place, and Gianni brought a plumber and electrician. The electrician is the one you used yes? What a sweet man. The plumber I wanted to strangle. I really didn't like him and unless someone tells me his work is excellent, I'd rather not use him as he is argumentative, and everything was a problem. WE will have to do a lot more work than we hoped to straight away, as the roof needs work. The old gal pipes are leaking. The water is connected at the house but when we turned it on, it leaked in the roof, so it will all have to be replaced. Same with the wiring.
> 
> We will be back in July for two weeks and in Sept for a week, if all goes to plan


Hi, there,
My name is MaryAnn and I came across your posting. I am so sorry to hear of all these troubles. We are traveling in July to find a home on the west coast of Calabria. It will not be new, but not something for us to restore. I did not follow why your taxes came to 12000 more than you thought. Can you please give me some input on that? We do not wish to get ripped off; we will only have 20 days total there. Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Lynda,
I am sorry to hear about you being under the weather the first days of home ownership  Not fun. 
Welcome to world of home ownership in Ofena. I don't know if Gianni told you about my estimate from one of the bidders to refurbish my house, but I almost closed the doors and went to Portofino to drink and forget about such making such a terrible decision. Three and a half times the purchase price with average materials and no doors or windows! The electrician seems nice and everything is simple and does not phase him, (everybody else charges a fortune and pretends like it is the first time that they have seem this magical thing called electricity, so we must charge a lot, funny as I am a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers! And everything is already wired in the house, lights, sockets etc.), my plumber might be the same one, but he is good. He wanted to do things his way, but his way was better and offered smart suggestions. I ended up liking him a lot. And his prices compared favorably. My builder too talked me out of using a particular tile that I quite fancied. Modern and for interior/exterior/business, "Not for the inside, frost proof!" But after staying in Carrufo all tile should be frost proof! But he offered the tile he used in his house instead, a much different look, old world. Which probably is more fitting in the end as well as characteristic. The builder comes highly recommended and he is proud of his work, which delights me, so I have faith that he will do a good job for me, plus he seems to be an artist! As long as I did not wind up with those glossy grandmother tiles I will be fine. Every time that I was shown a house, even if the bath worked perfectly, OH!, you need a new bath only to be shown that they would remove old hideous tile to replace with something even more offensive! 
Yeah, I was hoping to paint, replace some light fixtures and tile, wait a while for on the windows and doors and be done, but that went out the window! Back in the US working hard to pay for everything! But, my place makes me smile, even as Gianni says, "it is not a proper house, no big square rooms!" I like my little tree house 
When are you planning on moving to Italy full time? 
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn sorry to jump in, but taxes are a bother in Italy. I bought a small place in Ofena and they did not amount to much. They are based on castrel value which is much lower than purchase price, but they seem to be very subject to the whim of the local authorities. So if you buy a house for 20,000 euros you will be taxed on 7 percent of value (non-resident), which maybe up to the 20,000 value, but most likely a half to nowadays 3/4 of purchase price, times are tough and the communes are hurting for euros....In the US you know what those costs will be up front, in Italy they might be determined a day or two in advance with you not knowing until you sign the contract!!!! It is a gamble, but you know that they will most likely not be over the purchase price 99% sure. Plan for the worst, hope for the best. You can always put the extra euros in the bank for your restoration. Good luck in Calabria finding your dream escape, should be nice as the beaches are pretty nice! Calabria is getting a lot of play on TV for vistors and tourism. better hurry!


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Lynda,
> I am sorry to hear about you being under the weather the first days of home ownership  Not fun.
> Welcome to world of home ownership in Ofena. I don't know if Gianni told you about my estimate from one of the bidders to refurbish my house, but I almost closed the doors and went to Portofino to drink and forget about such making such a terrible decision. Three and a half times the purchase price with average materials and no doors or windows! The electrician seems nice and everything is simple and does not phase him, (everybody else charges a fortune and pretends like it is the first time that they have seem this magical thing called electricity, so we must charge a lot, funny as I am a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers! And everything is already wired in the house, lights, sockets etc.), my plumber might be the same one, but he is good. He wanted to do things his way, but his way was better and offered smart suggestions. I ended up liking him a lot. And his prices compared favorably. My builder too talked me out of using a particular tile that I quite fancied. Modern and for interior/exterior/business, "Not for the inside, frost proof!" But after staying in Carrufo all tile should be frost proof! But he offered the tile he used in his house instead, a much different look, old world. Which probably is more fitting in the end as well as characteristic. The builder comes highly recommended and he is proud of his work, which delights me, so I have faith that he will do a good job for me, plus he seems to be an artist! As long as I did not wind up with those glossy grandmother tiles I will be fine. Every time that I was shown a house, even if the bath worked perfectly, OH!, you need a new bath only to be shown that they would remove old hideous tile to replace with something even more offensive!
> Yeah, I was hoping to paint, replace some light fixtures and tile, wait a while for on the windows and doors and be done, but that went out the window! Back in the US working hard to pay for everything! But, my place makes me smile, even as Gianni says, "it is not a proper house, no big square rooms!" I like my little tree house
> When are you planning on moving to Italy full time?
> Bruce


Hi, Bruce, my name is MaryAnn. My husband and I are planning to move to Italy full time. We are house hunting and viewing in July in the region of Calabria. Do you live there full time, in Abruzzo? How do you like it? Do you think you need a lawyer to purchase a home? I had been told by a realtor that the realtor does exactly everything the lawyer does.
Thanks.
MaryAnn
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
After doing one home purchase through an agency. This is what I learned; it is better to find a local that you feel comfortable with, ie: stay at a real B&B, 4 rooms or less that speaks English. They will know all the places for sale in the neighborhood. Most likely they will try to find you a place. The price of the house will not only be cheaper, but you will not pay agency fees, at least a minimum 4,000 euros! All real estate sales, legitimate are done through a notary, every third one is reviewed by the government, so you are very protected as no notary wants to loose a great high paying job. That is the way I will do it next time! 
If you do go through an agency, chose one who has had there company for a long time. I chose House Around Italy simply because they were still around while others seemed to go out of business every month or so. The purchase went fine, everything that they said would happen did! If you like feeling comfortable every step of the way, it might be worth it to you.
Remember, everything will cost more to restore than a real estate agent will say! If they say 1,200 euros for something plan on 3-4,000 euros. I did that in my estimating and I was close. Remember that they are not the contractor! 
Something else that learned the hard way, buy a house that is finished, it may not be to your taste, but it is easier to replace tile and paint than put in radiators and electric! Barry, got the deal of a lifetime in Carrufo. A wonderful completed house for the less than the price of a remodel, do your research and you might be able to do the same. I have built homes in the US as well as offices, construction on a rustico is not like anything else! If you have nothing but time you can learn or better yet hire day workers that know what they are doing. It costs so much less that way. A hundred euros a day for a skilled painter, beats trying to figure out water to paint mixtures, 50% at first, then 30% then ....Who wants their 100 euros worth of paint to peel off the wall? Remember everybody paints everything white for a reason, it is dramatically cheaper! Same with an electrician, if you can be there to watch and help, ie; go to the store, buy more wire, buy an electric box, anything to help them keep moving forward...I also learned forget what you do at home for me the US and do it the Italian way. It costs less and it works!
Ciao,
Bruce


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> After doing one home purchase through an agency. This is what I learned; it is better to find a local that you feel comfortable with, ie: stay at a real B&B, 4 rooms or less that speaks English. They will know all the places for sale in the neighborhood. Most likely they will try to find you a place. The price of the house will not only be cheaper, but you will not pay agency fees, at least a minimum 4,000 euros! All real estate sales, legitimate are done through a notary, every third one is reviewed by the government, so you are very protected as no notary wants to loose a great high paying job. That is the way I will do it next time!
> If you do go through an agency, chose one who has had there company for a long time. I chose House Around Italy simply because they were still around while others seemed to go out of business every month or so. The purchase went fine, everything that they said would happen did! If you like feeling comfortable every step of the way, it might be worth it to you.
> Remember, everything will cost more to restore than a real estate agent will say! If they say 1,200 euros for something plan on 3-4,000 euros. I did that in my estimating and I was close. Remember that they are not the contractor!
> Something else that learned the hard way, buy a house that is finished, it may not be to your taste, but it is easier to replace tile and paint than put in radiators and electric! Barry, got the deal of a lifetime in Carrufo. A wonderful completed house for the less than the price of a remodel, do your research and you might be able to do the same. I have built homes in the US as well as offices, construction on a rustico is not like anything else! If you have nothing but time you can learn or better yet hire day workers that know what they are doing. It costs so much less that way. A hundred euros a day for a skilled painter, beats trying to figure out water to paint mixtures, 50% at first, then 30% then ....Who wants their 100 euros worth of paint to peel off the wall? Remember everybody paints everything white for a reason, it is dramatically cheaper! Same with an electrician, if you can be there to watch and help, ie; go to the store, buy more wire, buy an electric box, anything to help them keep moving forward...I also learned forget what you do at home for me the US and do it the Italian way. It costs less and it works!
> Ciao,
> Bruce


Hi, Bruce,
Thank you so much for your prompt answer. I enjoyed reading it very much. We live in NY State about 2 hours north of NY City, near Newburgh, NY.
So, do you live in Italy all year? When we were there last July, I agree, it was amazing who knew who was selling a home, amazing. I speak Italian, am Italian, born here, but they were helpful even though my Sicilian was far from perfect. I did get my points across.
Bruce, is a lawyer needed?
We were already there and made some connections and I pray I find a place in the 20 days we are there because it costs to go back. We have 2 dogs and it costs to have them cared for. So, if I buy from a private person, doesn't one encounter problems, though? As far as liens on the house, even if you buy privately, doesn't the notary take care of searches and all those matters?
I am 59, hubby, 62, and I do want a home not needing work. I donot mind small things, but not restructuring, etc.
Thank you. Looking forward to more chatting,
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
If you go through an agency I would say no! How many cooks do you want in the kitchen? If your budget is $300,000 euros or more, I might be tempted to use a lawyer as well. But if it is around $100,000 or so I would not. 
I do not live there yet! I am 48, single and live in Westwood CA. I am just tired of the rat race here! Trying to figure out an exit strategy while America is still standing. Then I have to learn to speak Italian too!
Prices seem to be great in Calabria. The real estate market in Italy is pretty stable compared to Spain, who authorized 4 million new builds, one million not completed or occupied now. The prices are dropping a little as not as many English people are buying with the pound in such bad shape.I look forward to seeing what you get!
I am trying to convince my Sister and Brother-in-law (Italian ) to move to Italy, they like the Sorrento area and so do I  But they have two big dogs that they would like to bring back and forth between Italy and the US, they are not sure of the laws. Can anyone help with that question????
Bruce


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> If you go through an agency I would say no! How many cooks do you want in the kitchen? If your budget is $300,000 euros or more, I might be tempted to use a lawyer as well. But if it is around $100,000 or so I would not.
> I do not live there yet! I am 48, single and live in Westwood CA. I am just tired of the rat race here! Trying to figure out an exit strategy while America is still standing. Then I have to learn to speak Italian too!
> Prices seem to be great in Calabria. The real estate market in Italy is pretty stable compared to Spain, who authorized 4 million new builds, one million not completed or occupied now. The prices are dropping a little as not as many English people are buying with the pound in such bad shape.I look forward to seeing what you get!
> I am trying to convince my Sister and Brother-in-law (Italian ) to move to Italy, they like the Sorrento area and so do I  But they have two big dogs that they would like to bring back and forth between Italy and the US, they are not sure of the laws. Can anyone help with that question????
> Bruce


Hi, Bruce, thank you, and yes, it definitely like the $100000. I am glad to hear your thoughts on the property market in Calabria.
We also have 2 big dogs,my honeys and they will be coming there, olf course, when we move. To my knowledge, Italy will permit it. It costs $160 per dog on Eurofly airlines.
I wish them luck. Oh, beautiful Sorrento; how I would love to be able to afford it. very costly.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi, there,
> My name is MaryAnn and I came across your posting. I am so sorry to hear of all these troubles. We are traveling in July to find a home on the west coast of Calabria. It will not be new, but not something for us to restore. I did not follow why your taxes came to 12000 more than you thought. Can you please give me some input on that? We do not wish to get ripped off; we will only have 20 days total there. Thank you.
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann, the purchase price was 53000, but the all up cost was 65000. 

HAI charge a minimum of 3000 Euro commission plus VAT of 600 

the notary fees were 2400 
Dear Maryann, 
The property was valued at more than the purchase price for the calculation of tax. Land is taxed at 18%. We did not receive our figures until after we left for Italy, so that is why we had to shuffle around to get some more cash together. 
The system is supposed to stop purchasers and sellers understating the property value to pay less tax. It still seems a very dodgy system and we were instructed to draw cheques and cash for the settlement. 
The amount really does change right up to the day, as we ended up declaring a first residency for me to get the tax saving paying 4% on half the property. There are three parcels of land with our place, the main house, plus a factory style building with a flour mill in it. There was some confusion over a small parcel for the mill that was supposed to be in the main building. In the end they said they had overstated the value of the land . As Bruce said it all seemed wildly subjective. 

They kept telling us that the taxes were high because of the size of the buildings. 

When you read about purchasing in Italy, they always recommend you allow 10 to 15% extra for costs and taxes.


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Lynda,
> I am sorry to hear about you being under the weather the first days of home ownership  Not fun.
> Welcome to world of home ownership in Ofena. I don't know if Gianni told you about my estimate from one of the bidders to refurbish my house, but I almost closed the doors and went to Portofino to drink and forget about such making such a terrible decision. Three and a half times the purchase price with average materials and no doors or windows! The electrician seems nice and everything is simple and does not phase him, (everybody else charges a fortune and pretends like it is the first time that they have seem this magical thing called electricity, so we must charge a lot, funny as I am a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers! And everything is already wired in the house, lights, sockets etc.), my plumber might be the same one, but he is good. He wanted to do things his way, but his way was better and offered smart suggestions. I ended up liking him a lot. And his prices compared favorably. My builder too talked me out of using a particular tile that I quite fancied. Modern and for interior/exterior/business, "Not for the inside, frost proof!" But after staying in Carrufo all tile should be frost proof! But he offered the tile he used in his house instead, a much different look, old world. Which probably is more fitting in the end as well as characteristic. The builder comes highly recommended and he is proud of his work, which delights me, so I have faith that he will do a good job for me, plus he seems to be an artist! As long as I did not wind up with those glossy grandmother tiles I will be fine. Every time that I was shown a house, even if the bath worked perfectly, OH!, you need a new bath only to be shown that they would remove old hideous tile to replace with something even more offensive!
> Yeah, I was hoping to paint, replace some light fixtures and tile, wait a while for on the windows and doors and be done, but that went out the window! Back in the US working hard to pay for everything! But, my place makes me smile, even as Gianni says, "it is not a proper house, no big square rooms!" I like my little tree house
> When are you planning on moving to Italy full time?
> Bruce


It was a long term plan, but I will have to fulfill the residency requirement or pay the tax difference. I have some time to work that out. My husband is stepping up his retirement plans though !
Yes Gianni told me about your quote. Crazy hey? just as well you were able to get it down to a more reasonable figure. The electrician I think will be fine. I am looking at getting an antique wire to the ceiling lights. I think what freaked me out with the plumber is that he wants to cut into my walls to run the water pipe, instead of running it up through the ceiling, where the original pipework is. He said it might freeze, in the ceiling, and that it would be more work. My floors are perfect, and there is little cracking in the walls. That s why I'm loath to start cutting things in. I love how in Govt restoration projects, the original integrity is kept, and modern fittings are tidy and external. As you say the plumber wants to do things his way, and instead of just running water to the existing toilet and basin, he wanted to replace them both. He refused to add a hand held shower as a temporary measure, and wanted to tear up the existing concrete floor, (not a crack in it) renew the drain, relay the floor, tile the walls, tile the floor. All good but that is not our main bathroom, it is just a toilet on the rear balcony! I asked for two new small electric hot water systems, and he wants to sell me a second hand tank he has.He wants to put hot and cold water in the wall all the way from the front of the house as it would be good for central heating. I want reverse cycle air conditioning and wood burning heaters. 
I just don't want to return to rubble and ugly pipework, and I absolutely hate it when they tell me they are saving me money (who asked them) when what they really mean is this was easiest for me.

It is hard to walk away and put your trust in them to do the work as you would like it. I had a builder at home in Australia who would work with me, understood I had a plan or vision, and he would solve any practical problems. Sadly, he died last year, and I miss him so much. You said your builder was an artist? So he is someone who cares that it not only functions but looks good too? 

I deal in country style antiques, I love rustic, how do you convey the exsquisite beauty of old paint finishes to someone who would renew or refinish without a moments pause?


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hi Maryann, the purchase price was 53000, but the all up cost was 65000.
> 
> HAI charge a minimum of 3000 Euro commission plus VAT of 600
> 
> the notary fees were 2400
> Dear Maryann,
> The property was valued at more than the purchase price for the calculation of tax. Land is taxed at 18%. We did not receive our figures until after we left for Italy, so that is why we had to shuffle around to get some more cash together.
> The system is supposed to stop purchasers and sellers understating the property value to pay less tax. It still seems a very dodgy system and we were instructed to draw cheques and cash for the settlement.
> The amount really does change right up to the day, as we ended up declaring a first residency for me to get the tax saving paying 4% on half the property. There are three parcels of land with our place, the main house, plus a factory style building with a flour mill in it. There was some confusion over a small parcel for the mill that was supposed to be in the main building. In the end they said they had overstated the value of the land . As Bruce said it all seemed wildly subjective.
> 
> They kept telling us that the taxes were high because of the size of the buildings.
> 
> When you read about purchasing in Italy, they always recommend you allow 10 to 15% extra for costs and taxes.


Thank you so much for explaining. It does make one worry; no one wants to get ripped off. I pray all is done correctly for us. 
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I never thought that it was that cold in Ofena, boy was I wrong! They might freeze especially if copper. All of the plumbers wanted to remove the galvanized pipes. They love copper, even in the US! Plus it was mentioned that some of the old pipes contained lead depending on when they were installed. After jackhammering the plaster off the ceilings to reveal the brick ceilings, another trench in the wall would not be unsettling, but that's me. I understand you wanting to keep your floors. In Tuscany they were beautiful tile, stone and marble, but I have not found many in Abruzzo. Although I do love my Terrazzo floor in the bedroom and old stone steps. My tile looks like it was from the seventies, so not much love lost in it's demise. Because bathroom fixtures are so reasonable, most plumbers want to use new. A bidet, toilet and sink are about 150 euros. Mine were last used in 1992 in fine shape, but I will be installing new. Less headaches in the end. I am fitting a new kitchen as well. My house was sorta cobbled together, it is not a beautiful box. Something characteristic and charming about that at least to me. 
My builder likes details, in fact on his house he found an old cornerstone to a church which he hand carved and set his lion head door bell and postal slot into, placing it by the door. added an old livestock ring and anodized his gas meter box to blend with the stone. When I talked to him how I would like the mosaic tile look like raindrops for my kitchen backsplash his eyes lit up, he is full of creativity. 
We shall see how it all turns out.....


----------



## flawed

hey, I'm not against copper, just wondering why it has to go through my wall instead of the roof. surely he could have lagged it like they do for hot water if it was a problem? I'm just didn't want him cutting my place up to save himself going up in the ceiling. I will get him to renew everything, I had just hoped he could rig us up some temp solutions for the next trip in July. 

You sound like you are well under way.So you decided to uncover the bricks in your ceiling. Giacinta showed me her little flat opposite her house, it has a lovely mosaic treatment in the bathroom. I'm really looking forward to picking tiles and fixtures for our place next visit. next visit. We have a ton of rubbish to remove still from the below road levels. The cellars are amazing and, we have a stove walled courtyard. The gardens will be beautiful later too

Come check it out when we are there, or get Gianni to show you as he has the key. 


goingtoitalia;114411]I never thought that it was that cold in Ofena, boy was I wrong! They might freeze especially if copper. All of the plumbers wanted to remove the galvanized pipes. They love copper, even in the US! Plus it was mentioned that some of the old pipes contained lead depending on when they were installed. After jackhammering the plaster off the ceilings to reveal the brick ceilings, another trench in the wall would not be unsettling, but that's me. I understand you wanting to keep your floors. In Tuscany they were beautiful tile, stone and marble, but I have not found many in Abruzzo. Although I do love my Terrazzo floor in the bedroom and old stone steps. My tile looks like it was from the seventies, so not much love lost in it's demise. Because bathroom fixtures are so reasonable, most plumbers want to use new. A bidet, toilet and sink are about 150 euros. Mine were last used in 1992 in fine shape, but I will be installing new. Less headaches in the end. I am fitting a new kitchen as well. My house was sorta cobbled together, it is not a beautiful box. Something characteristic and charming about that at least to me. 
My builder likes details, in fact on his house he found an old cornerstone to a church which he hand carved and set his lion head door bell and postal slot into, placing it by the door. added an old livestock ring and anodized his gas meter box to blend with the stone. When I talked to him how I would like the mosaic tile look like raindrops for my kitchen backsplash his eyes lit up, he is full of creativity. 
We shall see how it all turns out.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi,
I know exactly what you want to do..... Just get the place to livable and hopefully not destroy it in the process  Why take two steps back when you can go forward. If you have the same guy as I did, he is a "big boy" and although he will not do the work, but his crew will, I think that he sees everything as if he has to do it! The pain of getting the place in order only comes from your second trip. I am sorry to let you know that, but it is true... I thought some paint and zip pow it will be done. After all I have lights and water, just missing a boiler....
I saw Giacinta's little rental and her house, (so nice!) the little place was fantastic with the steps and the exposed rock. Very cute! Gives me some hope... I too cried as the floors were good in my place! The pattern not so much! Trying not to make it a money pit. Learned lessons this trip, should have kept euros in pocket and just paid the workers. I loved shopping for tile too! An adventure.. If you bought through House Around Italy they have a discount at Globo, but since they charge IVA (20%) on everything, it might not be much. In my case 5% off on a Special Promotion tile, plus it takes 2-3 people to figure it out! Marni seems to include it in price quotes! plus, English speaking help, at least the day that I was there....


flawed said:


> hey, I'm not against copper, just wondering why it has to go through my wall instead of the roof. surely he could have lagged it like they do for hot water if it was a problem? I'm just didn't want him cutting my place up to save himself going up in the ceiling. I will get him to renew everything, I had just hoped he could rig us up some temp solutions for the next trip in July.
> 
> You sound like you are well under way.So you decided to uncover the bricks in your ceiling. Giacinta showed me her little flat opposite her house, it has a lovely mosaic treatment in the bathroom. I'm really looking forward to picking tiles and fixtures for our place next visit. next visit. We have a ton of rubbish to remove still from the below road levels. The cellars are amazing and, we have a stove walled courtyard. The gardens will be beautiful later too
> 
> Come check it out when we are there, or get Gianni to show you as he has the key.
> 
> 
> goingtoitalia;114411]I never thought that it was that cold in Ofena, boy was I wrong! They might freeze especially if copper. All of the plumbers wanted to remove the galvanized pipes. They love copper, even in the US! Plus it was mentioned that some of the old pipes contained lead depending on when they were installed. After jackhammering the plaster off the ceilings to reveal the brick ceilings, another trench in the wall would not be unsettling, but that's me. I understand you wanting to keep your floors. In Tuscany they were beautiful tile, stone and marble, but I have not found many in Abruzzo. Although I do love my Terrazzo floor in the bedroom and old stone steps. My tile looks like it was from the seventies, so not much love lost in it's demise. Because bathroom fixtures are so reasonable, most plumbers want to use new. A bidet, toilet and sink are about 150 euros. Mine were last used in 1992 in fine shape, but I will be installing new. Less headaches in the end. I am fitting a new kitchen as well. My house was sorta cobbled together, it is not a beautiful box. Something characteristic and charming about that at least to me.
> My builder likes details, in fact on his house he found an old cornerstone to a church which he hand carved and set his lion head door bell and postal slot into, placing it by the door. added an old livestock ring and anodized his gas meter box to blend with the stone. When I talked to him how I would like the mosaic tile look like raindrops for my kitchen backsplash his eyes lit up, he is full of creativity.
> We shall see how it all turns out.....


[/QUOTE]


----------



## flawed

You are so right. I was going to do the minimum, but my husband is pretty excited so the renovations will be under way by the end of the year. We have had a lot to think about since our visit and we have to be realistic as to what we can achieve from here. 

We also have to prioritize, and put our trust in someone, I am thrilled that there are so many of us buying into this dream. I love Italy, and it made me happy to see my husband so excited by this project. He is a good man, works hard, and I'd like to see him enjoy life some more, Now if we can just think of something to make a little money..........


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> You are so right. I was going to do the minimum, but my husband is pretty excited so the renovations will be under way by the end of the year. We have had a lot to think about since our visit and we have to be realistic as to what we can achieve from here.
> 
> We also have to prioritize, and put our trust in someone, I am thrilled that there are so many of us buying into this dream. I love Italy, and it made me happy to see my husband so excited by this project. He is a good man, works hard, and I'd like to see him enjoy life some more, Now if we can just think of something to make a little money..........



Hi there, it is MaryAnn here, from NY State. I am also the wife of a hard working man and I am thrilled that he is willing to live in Italy permanently. He speaks no Italian, but knows what it means to me. He also has been a hard worker, do it yourselfer, all around the home and our life. I never have had to bring the cars to a service dept or hire an electrician or plumber. This is how we can afford this expensive project. Trips are getting costly; renting a car for 20 days is running $1080. This is why I will be very careful to not buy something that needs a great amount of work because we are retiring, not that we won't try to find work there to earn money. I do not, though, want to see him working on repairs.
Be well.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi there, it is MaryAnn here, from NY State. I am also the wife of a hard working man and I am thrilled that he is willing to live in Italy permanently. He speaks no Italian, but knows what it means to me. He also has been a hard worker, do it yourselfer, all around the home and our life. I never have had to bring the cars to a service dept or hire an electrician or plumber. This is how we can afford this expensive project. Trips are getting costly; renting a car for 20 days is running $1080. This is why I will be very careful to not buy something that needs a great amount of work because we are retiring, not that we won't try to find work there to earn money. I do not, though, want to see him working on repairs.
> Be well.
> MaryAnn


hi Maryann, you must be getting excited. July seemed so far off last year when I first saw you on this thread. Now it is only a few months away, the time will fly. 
20days is a good trip. We had less than a week, just a long weekend really, but our place jumped out at me, I wanted to offer on the spot. It wasn't what we went looking for, but it just fit !

I hope you are as lucky. We saw so many places that simply didn't suit it can be disheartening. Just do your best to explain why you don't like places to the agent so he can narrow the search for you. I wanted easy access and a garden. 
Hopefully you will find one that is just right, and doesn't need too much done !


----------



## Barry

*Congratulations Lynda*



flawed said:


> You are so right. I was going to do the minimum, but my husband is pretty excited so the renovations will be under way by the end of the year. We have had a lot to think about since our visit and we have to be realistic as to what we can achieve from here.
> 
> We also have to prioritize, and put our trust in someone, I am thrilled that there are so many of us buying into this dream. I love Italy, and it made me happy to see my husband so excited by this project. He is a good man, works hard, and I'd like to see him enjoy life some more, Now if we can just think of something to make a little money..........


It must be a relief to have it finally complete. Did you find a coat in Pescara?
I had a look at our plumbing and wiring and I see no problem in doing it myself. The plumbing is the same as here so it's just glueing plastic together and the electrical work looks simplier. Despite being 220 volts the wires and fixtures are a lot thinner and flimsier than I'am use to and except for having to chisel through the walls shouldn't be a problem.
Did you get the electrical contract signed? How are you paying your property taxes (due in June) and the water and garbage bill? Seems to me there is a little business opportunity for someone in property management!

Barry


----------



## ELISA64

Congratulations Lynda,,

alot of hard work but it will be well worth it when you sit in the back of your place and look at that beautiful view!!!!

Congrats again


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> hi Maryann, you must be getting excited. July seemed so far off last year when I first saw you on this thread. Now it is only a few months away, the time will fly.
> 20days is a good trip. We had less than a week, just a long weekend really, but our place jumped out at me, I wanted to offer on the spot. It wasn't what we went looking for, but it just fit !
> 
> I hope you are as lucky. We saw so many places that simply didn't suit it can be disheartening. Just do your best to explain why you don't like places to the agent so he can narrow the search for you. I wanted easy access and a garden.
> Hopefully you will find one that is just right, and doesn't need too much done !


Hi, is yours a holiday place? I think so. I do not find too too many moving for good.
Do you think, in actuality, I can find something in 20 days? I know the area, but now am considering also a 3 hour radius south of it. We do not want a tall, modern apartment. We would love an independent home, easy access, sea view.
Of course, you are more familiar with Abruzzo, not Calabria, I assume.
I appreciate the wish of luck and yes, it does not seem like long ago I was telling all you guys that I was going to Calabria and now, 4 months from now, I search for a home! Time marches on.
Thanks for the note; keep writing. Let me know how things are going.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi, is yours a holiday place? I think so. I do not find too too many moving for good.
> Do you think, in actuality, I can find something in 20 days? I know the area, but now am considering also a 3 hour radius south of it. We do not want a tall, modern apartment. We would love an independent home, easy access, sea view.
> Of course, you are more familiar with Abruzzo, not Calabria, I assume.
> I appreciate the wish of luck and yes, it does not seem like long ago I was telling all you guys that I was going to Calabria and now, 4 months from now, I search for a home! Time marches on.
> Thanks for the note; keep writing. Let me know how things are going.
> MaryAnn


I will try to make the move in the 18months, although I don't know if I will be able to be there on my own for so long. I'm hoping one of my daughters will come too. Australia is a long way from Dubai, Italy is closer, so it is possible I could make it my main home. 
I would like my husband to retire to there and us spend 50/50 in Italy and Australia. 
I think you could find something in the 20 days. I am sure you will be committed. 
Just make sure you are expected by the agent. I though HAI were good in lining up the scouts for us, to make the most of our time there. Have you searched much property on the net? 

What do you think your chances are of a sea view though. It seems the prices go sky high any where near the water? Independant house would be nice too.


----------



## flawed

Thanks Elisa, is that you? You haven't been on the thread in ages. I finally met Giacinta and her husband Vince. They were great and really went out of their way to make us comfortable.

I loved her little flat opposite her house. We will be back in Ofena in July. We will probably need to stay somewhere again this trip. 
We are really looking forward to getting some work done at the house.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
Just thought that I would throw my 2 cents in on the car rental. I went through autoeurope.com and I got a Ford Focus station wagon, (estate), for 390 euros and full coverage insurance for 130 more. This was about 300 euros less than everybody else. They are a booking service so you get a car from a big chain, you don't know which one till after you book. This was for 22 days.
Bruce


----------



## flawed

Hi Barry, 

No I didn't find a coat in Pescara, I was so sick I couldn't get out of my own way. I wasn't cold during the day, but we froze at night. I really don't like wearing heaps of clothes. It certainly made me realize we will have to have good heating at the house. We wont do our own plumbing /electrical.....no skills! 
The water is actually on at the house. We turned the tap on and it leaked in the ceiling ...******! that will teach us for fiddling. Gianni said he would get the power back on while we are gone. He doesn't seem to think it will be a problem, but no we haven't signed anything yet. We asked the electrician to gives a couple of double power points and a couple of lights to get started. We will have to give some thought to where we want things so we can do the lot together. We came away with lots to think about. I have no idea about the taxes and bills. We should ask Gianni to deal with stuff for us and I will be happy if he will take care of all that. I think the notary office is our official address. where do your bills go to? 



Barry said:


> It must be a relief to have it finally complete. Did you find a coat in Pescara?
> I had a look at our plumbing and wiring and I see no problem in doing it myself. The plumbing is the same as here so it's just glueing plastic together and the electrical work looks simplier. Despite being 220 volts the wires and fixtures are a lot thinner and flimsier than I'am use to and except for having to chisel through the walls shouldn't be a problem.
> Did you get the electrical contract signed? How are you paying your property taxes (due in June) and the water and garbage bill? Seems to me there is a little business opportunity for someone in property management!
> 
> Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I think that you should have no problem finding a place. When I was in Tuscany, I found 3 great places in 2 days. Two different companies, both with great staff. (If life was not so complicated I would have been there now, but I wanted to stay in the US because my Mom's health started to fail). I think if you use House Around Italy you will have a great number of homes to look at, their home tours are great. But, I only know them from my experience in Abruzzo. If you have not gone shopping for homes in Italy before, you are going to have to have to have an open mind, especially when dealing with old homes. I don't think that there is a "perfect" house, some might come close, but most will fall way short of the mark. Once you come to terms with a 100 year old rock house, you begin to see the beauty in all of them. Pay a little more for a house that is done and save yourself the heart ache and money of having to do it yourself, that is the best advice I can give you, restoration is not cheap! You are kind of lucky, because Calabria is getting a lot more modern buildings and people are letting the "rusticos" go for a reasonable price.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Once you get everything turned on you can have everything debited from your Italian bank account. Just bring the contracts to the bank and let them know what you would like to do... As for taxes House Around has a guy, I paid more for his time to stand in line than for taxes. I am sure if you give HAI an Email they can refer you.


----------



## ELISA64

flawed said:


> Thanks Elisa, is that you? You haven't been on the thread in ages. I finally met Giacinta and her husband Vince. They were great and really went out of their way to make us comfortable.
> 
> I loved her little flat opposite her house. We will be back in Ofena in July. We will probably need to stay somewhere again this trip.
> We are really looking forward to getting some work done at the house.


++


Hi Lynda,,,it's me!!!! I have been busy with work and dad has not been well he has to have bypass surgery so I have been worried. 

We got away in January on a cruise and last month went to Italy on business,,got to Pescara for a few days to see my aunts.

Back to the daily rush of life....


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> No I didn't find a coat in Pescara, I was so sick I couldn't get out of my own way. I wasn't cold during the day, but we froze at night. I really don't like wearing heaps of clothes. It certainly made me realize we will have to have good heating at the house. We wont do our own plumbing /electrical.....no skills!
> The water is actually on at the house. We turned the tap on and it leaked in the ceiling ...******! that will teach us for fiddling. Gianni said he would get the power back on while we are gone. He doesn't seem to think it will be a problem, but no we haven't signed anything yet. We asked the electrician to gives a couple of double power points and a couple of lights to get started. We will have to give some thought to where we want things so we can do the lot together. We came away with lots to think about. I have no idea about the taxes and bills. We should ask Gianni to deal with stuff for us and I will be happy if he will take care of all that. I think the notary office is our official address. where do your bills go to?


The electric bill goes to the bank and they pay it out of our account. The water bill and garbage bill go to Gianni. These are from the commune and they wouldn't send them to our bank or to us in Canada so I just leave Gianni the money. The house taxes are a bit of a puzzle. They are due in June and you are suppose to figure out the amount yourself and pay at the post office! The rate in Villa hasn't changed so we just pay the same amount every year. We and Gianni pay in Villa Santa Lucia but you will be paying in Ofena and the rates are different there.

You'll have to take some clothes when you go next and leave them in the house so you don't have to haul them back and forth!


----------



## maryann

*buying a place*



flawed said:


> I will try to make the move in the 18months, although I don't know if I will be able to be there on my own for so long. I'm hoping one of my daughters will come too. Australia is a long way from Dubai, Italy is closer, so it is possible I could make it my main home.
> I would like my husband to retire to there and us spend 50/50 in Italy and Australia.
> I think you could find something in the 20 days. I am sure you will be committed.
> Just make sure you are expected by the agent. I though HAI were good in lining up the scouts for us, to make the most of our time there. Have you searched much property on the net?
> 
> What do you think your chances are of a sea view though. It seems the prices go sky high any where near the water? Independant house would be nice too.


Hi , thanks for the note and I am sorry it took a while for me to answer. Tiring week. I am a teacher and we had state exams in math. Well I did use HAI in the Campania area to see a few places. She was pretty good. I see a couple of places they have now that I may look at, if available. I do see things along the sea, but a lot are tall apartment buildings. Not my preference. I just hope I can find something in 20 days. I know nothing will have all I want and that is ok. It is a compromise.
So, it sounds like it may be a little while before you move for good, but it will come.
Keep in touch and thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> I think that you should have no problem finding a place. When I was in Tuscany, I found 3 great places in 2 days. Two different companies, both with great staff. (If life was not so complicated I would have been there now, but I wanted to stay in the US because my Mom's health started to fail). I think if you use House Around Italy you will have a great number of homes to look at, their home tours are great. But, I only know them from my experience in Abruzzo. If you have not gone shopping for homes in Italy before, you are going to have to have to have an open mind, especially when dealing with old homes. I don't think that there is a "perfect" house, some might come close, but most will fall way short of the mark. Once you come to terms with a 100 year old rock house, you begin to see the beauty in all of them. Pay a little more for a house that is done and save yourself the heart ache and money of having to do it yourself, that is the best advice I can give you, restoration is not cheap! You are kind of lucky, because Calabria is getting a lot more modern buildings and people are letting the "rusticos" go for a reasonable price.


Hi, Bruce, thank you for the car rental advice and the note. I think you really made a good point about the older places and I like your words, "coming to terms." It is true. I just do not want one of those tall apartment buildings; so many, and yes, they seem to have the view, but I am too used to owning our own place. We never planned on restoring; too much hard work and aggravation. 
How is your mother? I know you wrote she was in poor health. I am Italian, spoke Italian before English. My mom past away in 2005 and my Dad only 5 mos. later. Being the only child, I miss them very much and moving to Italy is a coming back to me, to my wonderful upbringing, my Italian relatives, and culture. I miss it.
Feels great speaking over there, though not perfect.
Keep in touch, Bruce. Do you live there permanently? I forgot what was written, sorry.
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
My Mom passed away in 2007. I was with her till the end and I am glad that I stayed in the US. I too was looking for a place to call home. I think that I found it. Looking for a way to go back to Italy and stay


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> My Mom passed away in 2007. I was with her till the end and I am glad that I stayed in the US. I too was looking for a place to call home. I think that I found it. Looking for a way to go back to Italy and stay


Hi, Bruce, are you of Italian heritage also? So, when do you think you will move there for good?
Right now I am trying to find a place to park euros that I hope to buy. I thought I had a place, but it did not turn out to be the right bank. Banks in the US do not have euro accounts, so I am not sure what we will do for a place to leave the euros. We have no bank account in Italy. Do you know of any banks in America that accept euro accounts?
Fill me in on what you are doing. I really know in my heart I will be happy there. I feel like Iam with family when I speak the Italian to the locals. It is wonderful.
I praywe find a place in July. Just wish the exchange rate were better.
Best of luck; hope to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
I got an Italian bank account right away. Walter at House Around Italy set it up in a day along with an Italian tax id. You will probably have to do the same, the reason being Italy has strict money laundering laws. It is also a good idea since after you sign contracts for your electric and water you can just have them debited from your account. Ideal if you still live in the US. I used FX First rate for currency conversion, but I think that an American bank offers just as good a rate, it is the Brits that get stuck with multiple bank fees plus a bad rate. I use Wells Fargo. Which is rate plus 6 cents and yes it sucks! But, when I bought my house it was $1.58 to the euro. At $1.25-29 you are in good shape, remember the euro's best conversion for the last few years was $1.23. Take a deep breath before you start looking and remember it is going to fine. 20 days is a long long long time to look for a house. Agents work 7 days a week, there will be no shortage of houses, remember if you ever want to resell it, the British love an outdoor space, most likely it will sell for what you paid, if you improve it maybe more on the downside, if you do sell you will have to pay fees to a real estate company  Be very clear as to what you are looking for. ... If it has to have a sea view, make sure that there are some in your price range before you go, if you want an hectare of land, let them know it's important to you, if you like balconies and high ceilings, etc. Remember too if you like high ceilings and big doors that you have to heat the place!!!! So you might need to replace doors with new ones, expensive. I traded balconies for land, that was my concession. An outdoor space 20' x 20' is more than enough for resale, but might not meet your needs. Remember more outdoor space=more work. If you find yourself smiling from ear to ear over a silly place, that might be the one for you. Mine made me smile and felt like home. Things to remember, people are important! Usually if an Italian likes you they like you for life, some make you work a little harder to be liked, but the same result. Since people are Italy's finest resource make sure that they are friendly where you are looking. 
I am trying to buy euros at rate or below along the way, through places like Craigslist.com . So far not much success, unless I buy coins, but I hope in the long run to get some good deals. 
Two things to remember; One, the exchange rate will always be bad when you need to get money. Two, taxes will always be more than you like when you sign the contract. After that just go with the flow.... Such as throw out the idea of this is how we do it in America, it will cost twice as much and not be that much better! It will be done on Wednesday, but there are a lot of Wednesdays in a year! You will feel at home faster than you think.
I am Latvian and German in my heritage, still am trying to get my head around the Italian language.
Ciao,
Bruce


----------



## flawed

Hi Bruce and Maryann, 

nice advice. really enjoyed, especially the bit about the silly grin, because you really do know when it is the one !

We used Walter at HAI too. It was a simple process to obtain the tax file numbers and then open the account, it was all done in a couple of hours. The bank opens a non resident bank account for you. You can access your balance through the net, but I don't think you can perform any net transactions. We got an account with a debit card which was really handy so we can access our funds through ATMS. 

Walter charges 200 Euros for his assistance. He also assisted us with drawing the cash and chqs for settlement. He is a nice man, I believe he is from Bussi.

Once we had the account it was a simple process to purchase and send the funds in Euro from our banks in Australia and in Dubai. I looked into using first rate, but there are many foreign currency sites that arrange funds. They do not get your bank account details. You set up an account with them, and then you can either phone them for a quote or some sites offer on line quotes and purchase. They don't charge you a fee, but they make something on the exchange. They tell you they give you a better exchange rate than most banks.You agree to purchase at a price and initiate a transfer to their account from your bank. Your bank will charge you to transfer. They then direct the funds to the account you nominate for payment. It is important to transfer the funds to them immediately, or they may not hold the agreed purchase price. They like the funds in a day, which is why I didn't use them in the end, as I didn't know how long it would take to get there. 
First rate hold the funds held with Barclays in a trust account, until forwarded to your nominated account. 
We ended up just using our banks, and when I looked at the quotes, I think we would have saved 500 Aud on our 98600 Aud is we had used the foreign currency specialist. 

It was an interesting experience. I missed a significant drop in rates because I had to contact the bank to fund the loan, and was talked into waiting for an expected interest rate cut. We would have saved more on a good exchange. 

I signed on to a lot of sites and was getting lots of exchange notifications and technical analysis. It was interesting just how much the exchange fluctuated and how much difference it made on a large purchase. 

We sent our funds in three transfers,and in the end because the taxes were so unexpectedly high, we raided our accounts for another 2500 euro through multiple cash wdls which really wasn't smart. We just wanted to settle !

You can open your account in July, when you are there and then you can start parking Euros. Good Luck. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

ELISA64 said:


> ++
> 
> 
> Hi Lynda,,,it's me!!!! I have been busy with work and dad has not been well he has to have bypass surgery so I have been worried.
> 
> We got away in January on a cruise and last month went to Italy on business,,got to Pescara for a few days to see my aunts.
> 
> Back to the daily rush of life....


Elisa, lovely to see you back !

Sorry to hear about you Dad, you must be worried. He really is in the wars hey? Last time I heard from you he had a fall and hurt his leg. So glad you got away for a cruise, and you got to Pescara excellent ! After the recent troubles I'm sure it was lovely to catch up with family. 

We were so sick in Italy with the worst flu, I was going to go back in July but now all I want to do is get back there so I'm thinking of sneaking in a long weekend on my way back from Australia. I leave for home on 1st April, and I will come back some time in May. It will be good to see my mum, son and daughter especially. 

We have quite a bit of work to do at the house, but it will be lovely. We can't wait to get it habitable. 
Hope you dad's surgery goes well. While it is serious, it seems routine these days.
Fingers crossed it goes well.

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Hi Barry, I will have to give all that some thought. I have read that you are supposed to get an accountant to work out the tax, but that he costs more than the tax! maybe the notary can do it? 
We bought some tools and left them at the house, can't wait to start hauling stuff over there ! 
Probably won't go too crazy till we finish cleaning and getting rid of the rubbish. I'm thinking I might go back in May for a few days to do a bit more and organize the tradesmen. It would be great if we could stay at the house in July.


----------



## maisie21

Hi Everyone
We have just returned from a very productive week in Ofena.
Although it was cold at night we had snow flurries on one of the days it was beautiful during the day, we had t shirts on when we were working in the garden(much to the horror of the locals).
We have now managed to find a new builder who lives locally who is going to do some work for us at a fraction of the cost that we were quoted by our original 'cowboy' builders which has boosted our morale a lot.
When we go back now in May at least we will have some internal stairs and a brand new patio at the rear of the property.
IperEdil in Ofena has also expanded since our last visit and has now got quite a large stock of tiles, tools and all things necessary to refurbish houses.
We managed to buy a rotavator from the Obi shop in Pescara so I was able to churn up the soil around our grape vines and olive trees as the soil had become really compacted which meant that the rain could not soak into the ground. We shall do it again in May so hopefully we will see a bigger crop of grapes and olives this year.
A visit to marini's in San Pio resulted in us ordering two new radiators which we will collect in May.
We met a lovely Italian gentleman in the village who acted as an interpretor for us with the builder, he has retired to Ofena after living in England for 45years.
Also managed to clean the cotta tiles in the bedroom with an acid solution so when we go again we will be able to seal them and with the new stairs in we will be able to lay the new wooden floor/tiles(still have not decided which) on the landing which means that the upper floor will be almost finished. We just have the bomb site downstairs and the barn to convert then.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> Hi Bruce and Maryann,
> 
> nice advice. really enjoyed, especially the bit about the silly grin, because you really do know when it is the one !
> 
> We used Walter at HAI too. It was a simple process to obtain the tax file numbers and then open the account, it was all done in a couple of hours. The bank opens a non resident bank account for you. You can access your balance through the net, but I don't think you can perform any net transactions. We got an account with a debit card which was really handy so we can access our funds through ATMS.
> 
> Walter charges 200 Euros for his assistance. He also assisted us with drawing the cash and chqs for settlement. He is a nice man, I believe he is from Bussi.
> 
> Once we had the account it was a simple process to purchase and send the funds in Euro from our banks in Australia and in Dubai. I looked into using first rate, but there are many foreign currency sites that arrange funds. They do not get your bank account details. You set up an account with them, and then you can either phone them for a quote or some sites offer on line quotes and purchase. They don't charge you a fee, but they make something on the exchange. They tell you they give you a better exchange rate than most banks.You agree to purchase at a price and initiate a transfer to their account from your bank. Your bank will charge you to transfer. They then direct the funds to the account you nominate for payment. It is important to transfer the funds to them immediately, or they may not hold the agreed purchase price. They like the funds in a day, which is why I didn't use them in the end, as I didn't know how long it would take to get there.
> First rate hold the funds held with Barclays in a trust account, until forwarded to your nominated account.
> We ended up just using our banks, and when I looked at the quotes, I think we would have saved 500 Aud on our 98600 Aud is we had used the foreign currency specialist.
> 
> It was an interesting experience. I missed a significant drop in rates because I had to contact the bank to fund the loan, and was talked into waiting for an expected interest rate cut. We would have saved more on a good exchange.
> 
> I signed on to a lot of sites and was getting lots of exchange notifications and technical analysis. It was interesting just how much the exchange fluctuated and how much difference it made on a large purchase.
> 
> We sent our funds in three transfers,and in the end because the taxes were so unexpectedly high, we raided our accounts for another 2500 euro through multiple cash wdls which really wasn't smart. We just wanted to settle !
> 
> You can open your account in July, when you are there and then you can start parking Euros. Good Luck.
> 
> Lynda


Hi, Lynda, Thank you very much for your nice explanation. The forum is great; people as yourself taking the time to write.This is my question, however, and perhaps Bruce will answer it. I posed it to him yesterday. WE are having trouble finding a bank here in our state, New York, that takes euros. I have been told repeatedly now by banks that in the US , no euro accounts are permitted. They get changed into US dollars. So, it has forced me to check out of the US. An offshore bank did not accept our application and I plan on calling and seeing why. We had more than sufficient funds to place in a savings account. Not sure if seeing the occupations of an a lift mechanic and a mathematics teacher played a role. Just curious if there was a misunderstanding on our application. Long and short is I need a bank to place the euros in after the foreign exchange company, World First it is called, converts them. My hubby does not want to leave it there.They are not a bank. So now I am looking into Canada HSBC, but it is a 7 hour ride to do it. We may or may not want to do it via phone. There is a fee if you do not go in person, not sure what. Must call tomorrow and see what the story is.
Do you have any suggestions? If only we could open an Italian account from here. Would be good.
Thank you, again. Best of luck with all you are doing.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

you could ask HAI if Walter could open the accounts on your behalf. Not sure though about getting the tax file numbers because they see you and check out your passports. We can have a Euro account with our bank LLoyds TSB in Dubai, but I do not know the situation in the US, sorry. Lynda


----------



## maryann

flawed said:


> you could ask HAI if Walter could open the accounts on your behalf. Not sure though about getting the tax file numbers because they see you and check out your passports. We can have a Euro account with our bank LLoyds TSB in Dubai, but I do not know the situation in the US, sorry. Lynda


Hi, Lynda, thank you for the reply. We are looking for a home in the Calabria area, although Abruzzo was going to be it. We traveled last July down south and really loved it.
So, Walter will not be available. You are probably right, though, but we do have our tax id # already. We got it last July.
Will you be living permanently in Ofena? I believe it was a vacation place, right? HOw long , Lynda, once you put the deposit down, for all the search to be done on title and liens? I know we will have to make 2 trips. Pretty costly from the US.
Would love to hear from you again. Be well.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi, Lynda, thank you for the reply. We are looking for a home in the Calabria area, although Abruzzo was going to be it. We traveled last July down south and really loved it.
> So, Walter will not be available. You are probably right, though, but we do have our tax id # already. We got it last July.
> Will you be living permanently in Ofena? I believe it was a vacation place, right? HOw long , Lynda, once you put the deposit down, for all the search to be done on title and liens? I know we will have to make 2 trips. Pretty costly from the US.
> Would love to hear from you again. Be well.
> MaryAnn


Walter used to work at the bank in Pescara, he is independant now, but trusted and comfortable there. He may still be able to help you. HAI has lots of offices, so they may still be of use. 

[email protected] Walter Pezzi financial advisor through HAI ph +39 3358333766 mob +39 3280997742Walter is great and he was born in Bussi so he is familiar with the area. He's the only one in the bank who speaks English

Perhaps you could contact him ? 

Our place is a long term plan. My husband would like to retire there in 7 years. We are certainly not ready yet. I could make italy home base, as I travel regularly between Australia and Dubai. I have a daughter still in Uni in Australia and my mum is aging fast. I just don't feel I can commit copletely to Italy yet, but I could stay long enough to meet my residency requirments. Life is a moving target so I think I will move in that direction, unless unforseen events change the plan !

We offered on the place August, it was accepted Sept I think.The paperwork was finalized March. We have a deed for the house but not the land as they were unable to locate those deeds. Unfortunate, but I think like Australia, the title becomes good after a period of time (ten years) bit of a risk but what can you do ?


----------



## Barry

*Depressed*

We just had 150 mm of snow this weekend (isn't global warming fun) so I went to the Villa Santa Lucia website to cheer me up and they had what looks like 250 mm of snow! Ofena probably had only half as much being lower down.

Barry


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry, Sunny Southern California is the place you ought to be. About 74 degrees F, the sun is shining a little bit breezy. Drove the Ol' Porsche with the top down from Los Angeles to San Diego, I think that I even got a tan! Unfortunately, I will spend a little less time in Ofena now that I know it is not an "oven" in Jan/Feb.......


----------



## maryann

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry, Sunny Southern California is the place you ought to be. About 74 degrees F, the sun is shining a little bit breezy. Drove the Ol' Porsche with the top down from Los Angeles to San Diego, I think that I even got a tan! Unfortunately, I will spend a little less time in Ofena now that I know it is not an "oven" in Jan/Feb.......


Hi, Bruce,
Oh, sunny California Love it. I have a question for anyone out there. I am contemplating if I should ventrue 3 hours south of Scalea to look for a home. We were thinking of the Pizzo area. We only will have 20 days in July and originally it was to be in the Scalea area of Calabria. Now I am thinking of extending to a radius of 3 hours, with appointments being made ahead of time, along with speaking ot locals because they really know a lot of what is for sale. Does anyone know if Pizzo is too too quiet? We want to live where locals live all through the year, not a holiday complex.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Weather*



Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry, Sunny Southern California is the place you ought to be. About 74 degrees F, the sun is shining a little bit breezy. Drove the Ol' Porsche with the top down from Los Angeles to San Diego, I think that I even got a tan! Unfortunately, I will spend a little less time in Ofena now that I know it is not an "oven" in Jan/Feb.......


Yah, rub it in! 
This has been the coldest and wettest winter in years, here and in Carrufo.

MaryAnn, 

You are looking pretty far south. Living in New York are you prepared for temperatures of +40 C and no air conditioning? I know you are anxious but maybe you should spend a couple of weeks living in your chosen area to see if it is right for you.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi MaryAnn,
I have to agree with Barry on this one. Make sure that you can deal with the heat in the South. I know that I have no problems, but others might. I love Palm Springs where temperatures reach 115 degrees F. on a regular basis during the Spring and Summer. I like it and I don't even worry about air conditioning. My Sister lived in Rancho Mirage (the desert) in a beautiful house, (small mansion), (I loved it, her Husband loved it), but she hated the heat, plus electric bills were in the $1,200 US a month because the air was on all the time. I think that I would love the South, but I don't know till I experience it  I was in Sorrento and although very warm, loved it. I know that I don't like the cold, but I think that this year was a strange year for weather all over. My plans will change on when and how much time I will spend in Italy based upon my snowy visit there this year! Still I have no regrets on buying in Italy.


----------



## Celyn

*Any info please?*

We are seriously considering buying a property in Ofena and would be grateful for any advice. We haven't been yet, still at the internet browsing stage! I'm sure as time goes on I'll think of specific questions but at the moment we just want to know basics -
Is there more than one bar? How many shops? Is it easy to 'fit in' with the locals, do they appreciate us Brits or not? Is it a lovely place to come to?
We've spotted a property we like the look of and are thinking of visiting probably in May, could anyone recommend a place to stay for one night, and would the bar / restuarant be open on a Sunday evening (it's the only day we can get there to view).
If anyone could give me some feed back, I'd be really grateful.
Jan


----------



## flawed

Hi Everyone, it's raining here in Dubai, 

It has rained and stormed off and on for the last few days. Plus we have had wind and sandstorms, very surprising, but good for my garden. 

Celyn, Ofena is a nice little town, but the services are not great. The Aufenium bar is about it, there is a "club" in town too. Not a lot of shops, but enough for essentials. Bigger towns not far away, Bussi Popoli, Sulmona, LAquila. I like the fact there are so many expats buying into Ofena, but I really did like Capestrano whch is across the valley 10 mins away. 
I haven't really met a lot of locals yet, but they seem friendly, I like Bruce's idea of just leaving the door open when you are working, it seems to workOur neighbour poped her head in. .The places seem to be good value,even though they all sem to need work. The long winter has been a surprise, and we really felt the cold last trip. Good luck with your purchase. If you are going through HAI, maybe Gianni, the local scout is showing you around. He is a friendly chap, and runs a B&B in Carrufo, the town above Ofena. Casa Marietta I think. Bruce stayed there last trip. The bar also has a room, for B&B . Food was good at the bar, plate of the day, and I'd phone to check their opening hours.


----------



## Barry

*Rain*



flawed said:


> Hi Everyone, it's raining here in Dubai,
> 
> It has rained and stormed off and on for the last few days. Plus we have had wind and sandstorms, very surprising, but good for my garden.
> 
> Celyn, Ofena is a nice little town, but the services are not great. The Aufenium bar is about it, there is a "club" in town too. Not a lot of shops, but enough for essentials. Bigger towns not far away, Bussi Popoli, Sulmona, LAquila. I like the fact there are so many expats buying into Ofena, but I really did like Capestrano whch is across the valley 10 mins away.
> I haven't really met a lot of locals yet, but they seem friendly, I like Bruce's idea of just leaving the door open when you are working, it seems to workOur neighbour poped her head in. .The places seem to be good value,even though they all sem to need work. The long winter has been a surprise, and we really felt the cold last trip. Good luck with your purchase. If you are going through HAI, maybe Gianni, the local scout is showing you around. He is a friendly chap, and runs a B&B in Carrufo, the town above Ofena. Casa Marietta I think. Bruce stayed there last trip. The bar also has a room, for B&B . Food was good at the bar, plate of the day, and I'd phone to check their opening hours.


I wish we had some rain! Snowed again on the weekend so I spent all my time shovelling. How can I talk my wife into moving permanently to our house in Carrufo?

Celyn
If you tells us which place you are looking at maybe one of us have already seen it and can give you some details. Sunday nights can be a problem even in L'Aquila or Pescara. Anyone know if the pizza place on the highway is open Sunday nights? If you stay with Gianni you can arrange to be fed.


----------



## Celyn

Barry said:


> I wish we had some rain! Snowed again on the weekend so I spent all my time shovelling. How can I talk my wife into moving permanently to our house in Carrufo?
> 
> Celyn
> If you tells us which place you are looking at maybe one of us have already seen it and can give you some details. Sunday nights can be a problem even in L'Aquila or Pescara. Anyone know if the pizza place on the highway is open Sunday nights? If you stay with Gianni you can arrange to be fed.


Barry
Thanks for getting back to me. We are looking at the Tower, quite a bit of work I know! It's been for sale for some time but has come down in price so maybe it's more of a possibility now?
We are trying to arange a visit for middle of May to see what's what. Letizia from HAI has recommended Hotel San Colombo in Barisciano for our stay on the Sunday night. Would you (or anyone) know where that is and how far away that would be from Ofena? If you've got any info, I'd be grateful. I'll hold off booking our flights until I hear from you.
Sorry to hear about the snow by the way - it's just beginning to get a bit more spring like with us here in the UK.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Barry

*Ha The Red Tower*



Celyn said:


> Barry
> Thanks for getting back to me. We are looking at the Tower, quite a bit of work I know! It's been for sale for some time but has come down in price so maybe it's more of a possibility now?
> We are trying to arange a visit for middle of May to see what's what. Letizia from HAI has recommended Hotel San Colombo in Barisciano for our stay on the Sunday night. Would you (or anyone) know where that is and how far away that would be from Ofena? If you've got any info, I'd be grateful. I'll hold off booking our flights until I hear from you.
> Sorry to hear about the snow by the way - it's just beginning to get a bit more spring like with us here in the UK.
> Thanks
> Jan


I think everyone has looked at that one. I can't remember who it was Judy, Pam, Lynda? They mentioned that the geometre had serious misgivings about the internal structure I think it was. Remember that renovations generally cost more than new construction in Italy.

Barisciano is halfway between L'Aquila and Ofena. We've driven through and hiked up to the castle but I don't remember the hotel. It looks nice on their website and the price seems good but it would be an hour round trip to Ofena from there.

I assume your taking Ryan Air to Pescara? You can drive from the airport to Ofena in less than an hour, 40 minutes if your Italian, and could stay near the airport if you are leaving Monday morning and are pressed for time.


----------



## Celyn

Barry said:


> I think everyone has looked at that one. I can't remember who it was Judy, Pam, Lynda? They mentioned that the geometre had serious misgivings about the internal structure I think it was. Remember that renovations generally cost more than new construction in Italy.
> 
> Barisciano is halfway between L'Aquila and Ofena. We've driven through and hiked up to the castle but I don't remember the hotel. It looks nice on their website and the price seems good but it would be an hour round trip to Ofena from there.
> 
> I assume your taking Ryan Air to Pescara? You can drive from the airport to Ofena in less than an hour, 40 minutes if your Italian, and could stay near the airport if you are leaving Monday morning and are pressed for time.


Maybe the tower not so good then? Judy, Pam, Lynda, if your out there and you've got more info let us know what it was like!
Flying to Pescara isn't good for us as getting to London airport takes ages this end. We'll come Bristol to Rome then drive to L'Aquila to spend one night to get a feel for L'Aquila then travel on to Ofena the following day. The hotel between L'Aquila and Ofena would therefore be quite a good option.
However - if the tower is really not good, it would probably not be worth making the journey as there is nothing else I've spotted that particularly grabs our attention.
Thanks Barry, really useful to have independent feed back.
Jan


----------



## flawed

Celyn said:


> Maybe the tower not so good then? Judy, Pam, Lynda, if your out there and you've got more info let us know what it was like!
> Flying to Pescara isn't good for us as getting to London airport takes ages this end. We'll come Bristol to Rome then drive to L'Aquila to spend one night to get a feel for L'Aquila then travel on to Ofena the following day. The hotel between L'Aquila and Ofena would therefore be quite a good option.
> However - if the tower is really not good, it would probably not be worth making the journey as there is nothing else I've spotted that particularly grabs our attention.
> Thanks Barry, really useful to have independent feed back.
> Jan


Hi Jan, it's Lynda. I looked at the red tower house. Got to love that washed out red and castle top. I lwas worried about the amount of work. It had a great cellar, but the access was poor, There were no real windows if I remember . 

Basically one big room each level. A bit of an entry on the ground level. Nice detail over the door and a small round window. The stairs were nice. The first two levels were not too bad. The top level is full of pigeon boxes, built on to the wall. Really nice arched metal doors to street with birds on them. The room was big enough to add a mezzanine. The stairs were not safe to climb. The roof could be used as a terrace but requires work. The original paint would have been nice. There is some water damage on the right side near a downpipe, we were told the leak had been fixed. 
I found this property on another site for 35000, considerably less than HAI.

Old tower with land in the "Parco Nazionale del Gran Sasso" in Ofena, L"Aquila ABRUZZI
check it out. I will post my pics and send you a link. Good Luck. An iconic property, 
I still like it. No yard though :-(


----------



## flawed

My pics were no better , I notice it says it comes with 3000 metres of land nearby, That makes it more attractive ! 

Good Luck, and let us know whether you get it. Lynda


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> We are seriously considering buying a property in Ofena and would be grateful for any advice. We haven't been yet, still at the internet browsing stage! I'm sure as time goes on I'll think of specific questions but at the moment we just want to know basics -
> Is there more than one bar? How many shops? Is it easy to 'fit in' with the locals, do they appreciate us Brits or not? Is it a lovely place to come to?
> We've spotted a property we like the look of and are thinking of visiting probably in May, could anyone recommend a place to stay for one night, and would the bar / restuarant be open on a Sunday evening (it's the only day we can get there to view).
> If anyone could give me some feed back, I'd be really grateful.
> Jan


Hi
We live in Staffordshire at the moment but have bought a house in Ofena with the view to retiring there within the next couple of years.
The village is situated in a valley in the Gran Sasso national park. Ofena is beautiful, full of old buildings that have lots of character.
The villagers are really friendly and helpful and although my Italain is still very basic we manage to communicate quite well. There is a bar/restaurant(the Aufinium) which also does B&B and a few small shops that sell most things but for the bigger stores you need to go to Pescara, L'Aquila and some of the other bigger towns.
We will also be there again in May from the 6th-20th as we are renovating our property.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Maybe the tower not so good then? Judy, Pam, Lynda, if your out there and you've got more info let us know what it was like!
> Flying to Pescara isn't good for us as getting to London airport takes ages this end. We'll come Bristol to Rome then drive to L'Aquila to spend one night to get a feel for L'Aquila then travel on to Ofena the following day. The hotel between L'Aquila and Ofena would therefore be quite a good option.
> However - if the tower is really not good, it would probably not be worth making the journey as there is nothing else I've spotted that particularly grabs our attention.
> Thanks Barry, really useful to have independent feed back.
> Jan


Hi 
It's me again.
We generally fly from Stansted now and although, as you say, it is difficult to get to from Wales/Staffordshire we would rather have the bulk of the journey this end rather than in Italy. We have flown into Rome a few times and driven across Country, which took less than 2 hours but we had to leave very early in the morning to get the flight back to England and every time we did it I had to drive through thunderstorms in the mountains, which was quite daunting.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Ofena*



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> It's me again.
> We generally fly from Stansted now and although, as you say, it is difficult to get to from Wales/Staffordshire we would rather have the bulk of the journey this end rather than in Italy. We have flown into Rome a few times and driven across Country, which took less than 2 hours but we had to leave very early in the morning to get the flight back to England and every time we did it I had to drive through thunderstorms in the mountains, which was quite daunting.
> Judy


It seems Easyjet is changing airports on the London Gatwick run. We have always flown with them to Ciampino but it looks like they are switching to Leonardo Da Vinci.
That adds at least a half hour to the drive. They still list Bristol to Ciampino for the summer though. It's so nice to fly into Pescara. Small airport, not busy and right on the highway so you pick up a car and straight out the autostrade.

The red tower started a few years ago at 65,000 euro and has been dropping ever since. If it hit 30,000 might be worth it if you can do some of the work yourself.
Currently builders are quoting 900 to 1500 euro per square meter for renovations.
That's still cheaper than here in Calgary where it would run 2000 euro and up.
Was there any parking? It's right on the road up to the town hall which was very narrow at that stretch if I remember,(actually narrow everywhere!)


----------



## Celyn

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> It's me again.
> We generally fly from Stansted now and although, as you say, it is difficult to get to from Wales/Staffordshire we would rather have the bulk of the journey this end rather than in Italy. We have flown into Rome a few times and driven across Country, which took less than 2 hours but we had to leave very early in the morning to get the flight back to England and every time we did it I had to drive through thunderstorms in the mountains, which was quite daunting.
> Judy


Hello Judy
We are going to give the Rome trip a try - our flight from Bristol would arrive in Rome at 16.15 so not too bad, then the return journey departs Rome at 17.35, so plenty of time to get back to the airport and drop off the car etc. Not too sure about the thunder storms - fingers crossed!
Jan


----------



## Celyn

flawed said:


> My pics were no better , I notice it says it comes with 3000 metres of land nearby, That makes it more attractive !
> 
> Good Luck, and let us know whether you get it. Lynda


Hi Lynda
Thank you so much for the info - really useful. The pictures from the other agent were more helpful. I've got a feeling the 'land' may be stretching the truth a little. We don't actually want any land! 
Will keep you posted.
Jan


----------



## Barry

*Rome*



Celyn said:


> Hello Judy
> We are going to give the Rome trip a try - our flight from Bristol would arrive in Rome at 16.15 so not too bad, then the return journey departs Rome at 17.35, so plenty of time to get back to the airport and drop off the car etc. Not too sure about the thunder storms - fingers crossed!
> Jan


Allow yourself lots of time as you will be arriving and departing during rush hour!
The ring road can be bumper to bumper and 5 km. an hour. Luckily from Ciampino you don't have far to go to the autostrade. It's a beautiful drive through the mountains to L'Aquila though.


----------



## Celyn

That's a good point - didn't think of that! We'll take that into account.


----------



## Celyn

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> We live in Staffordshire at the moment but have bought a house in Ofena with the view to retiring there within the next couple of years.
> The village is situated in a valley in the Gran Sasso national park. Ofena is beautiful, full of old buildings that have lots of character.
> The villagers are really friendly and helpful and although my Italain is still very basic we manage to communicate quite well. There is a bar/restaurant(the Aufinium) which also does B&B and a few small shops that sell most things but for the bigger stores you need to go to Pescara, L'Aquila and some of the other bigger towns.
> We will also be there again in May from the 6th-20th as we are renovating our property.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, me again.
I have just booked our flights to come out to Ofena in May. We only have the one day - Sunday 17th May so it's going to be a bit hectic. If you are going to be there at the same time, maybe we could meet you for a chat about things - it would be good to talk to someone who has already gone through the process! We would also intend to do as much of the work we can ourselves, again it would be useful to know how feaseable that is.
Perhaps nearer the time, if you wanted to of course, you could let us know where about you are etc. Please don't feel pressured into meeting us however, we would quite understand.
I'm looking forward to seeing Abruzzo and of course Ofena - can't wait for May now!!
Jan


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hi Judy, me again.
> I have just booked our flights to come out to Ofena in May. We only have the one day - Sunday 17th May so it's going to be a bit hectic. If you are going to be there at the same time, maybe we could meet you for a chat about things - it would be good to talk to someone who has already gone through the process! We would also intend to do as much of the work we can ourselves, again it would be useful to know how feaseable that is.
> Perhaps nearer the time, if you wanted to of course, you could let us know where about you are etc. Please don't feel pressured into meeting us however, we would quite understand.
> I'm looking forward to seeing Abruzzo and of course Ofena - can't wait for May now!!
> Jan


Hi Jan
Yes, we will be there then as we don't leave until the 20th. 
We could definitely meet up and of course you would be very welcome to come and see how far we have got with our renovations. The downstairs still looks like a bomb site but we are getting on quite well with the upstairs. We live very basically when we stay there but that is something that we are prepared to do as it was costing too much money having to find a B&B to stay in all of the time especially when that money could be used on the house.
Judy.


----------



## Celyn

maisie21 said:


> Hi Jan
> Yes, we will be there then as we don't leave until the 20th.
> We could definitely meet up and of course you would be very welcome to come and see how far we have got with our renovations. The downstairs still looks like a bomb site but we are getting on quite well with the upstairs. We live very basically when we stay there but that is something that we are prepared to do as it was costing too much money having to find a B&B to stay in all of the time especially when that money could be used on the house.
> Judy.


Hi Judy
That would be really good if we could pop in and see you. I am in the process of trying to get out of viewing loads of properties with HAI!! They have arranged a full programme for the whole day - we aren't interested in doing that, half a dozen would be plenty.
I'll get back in touch nearer the time so we can arrange a time / place etc. I've got my fingers crossed that we are not going to be disappointed, but looking forward to the trip.
Jan


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hi Judy
> That would be really good if we could pop in and see you. I am in the process of trying to get out of viewing loads of properties with HAI!! They have arranged a full programme for the whole day - we aren't interested in doing that, half a dozen would be plenty.
> I'll get back in touch nearer the time so we can arrange a time / place etc. I've got my fingers crossed that we are not going to be disappointed, but looking forward to the trip.
> Jan


Hi Jan 
HAI did the same for us, only they arranged viewings to cover a whole week!!! We also cut down the amount of properties to view. It just gets too daunting after a while, as we were also going to different villages and it is not like you can just pop back to view one you liked again. We were lucky with ours as it wasn't one that had been picked out for us.
I am sure that you won't be disappointed, but it does all depend on what you are expecting as some of the properties need a lot of work doing on them especially the ones in the lower price range that we looked at.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Viewing Properties*



Celyn said:


> Hi Judy
> That would be really good if we could pop in and see you. I am in the process of trying to get out of viewing loads of properties with HAI!! They have arranged a full programme for the whole day - we aren't interested in doing that, half a dozen would be plenty.
> I'll get back in touch nearer the time so we can arrange a time / place etc. I've got my fingers crossed that we are not going to be disappointed, but looking forward to the trip.
> Jan


Leave yourself some time to walk around the village on your own and get a "feel for it". No point finding a perfect house then discovering you don't like the village!


----------



## Barry

*Exterior Walls*

I've worked in the construction industry all my life but we don't build with stone here. Does anyone know (Judy) if we are suppose to treat the outside stone walls with anything? If we strip the plaster off should we spray the exposed stone with silicone or some other treatment to make it water resistant. The rocks seem very soft and porous and I know we have one spot in the living room where damp is causing the paint to peel.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I've worked in the construction industry all my life but we don't build with stone here. Does anyone know (Judy) if we are suppose to treat the outside stone walls with anything? If we strip the plaster off should we spray the exposed stone with silicone or some other treatment to make it water resistant. The rocks seem very soft and porous and I know we have one spot in the living room where damp is causing the paint to peel.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
As of yet we have not done anything with the outside walls. But I did speak to my husband about it and he thinks that it would be a good idea to treat the walls with either silicone or some other recommended barrier.
We have damp issues to sort out inside the property as the previous owners had put wood cladding over the damp to conceal it but my husband is going to put wooden lathes on the wall, a waterproof membrane, insulation and then plasterboard to keep the damp out. One of our problems is that our neighbours garden is about 6 feet higher than our ground floor so the damp from the soil in the garden has penetrated our walls but hopefully we will be able to sort something out.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Shellymaple said:


> I am planning a holiday with my wife and my kid and it would be the happiest moment if i find youguys and have a splendid time


Hi 
When are you planning your trip?
Have you bought a property in Ofena or are you looking?
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> As of yet we have not done anything with the outside walls. But I did speak to my husband about it and he thinks that it would be a good idea to treat the walls with either silicone or some other recommended barrier.
> We have damp issues to sort out inside the property as the previous owners had put wood cladding over the damp to conceal it but my husband is going to put wooden lathes on the wall, a waterproof membrane, insulation and then plasterboard to keep the damp out. One of our problems is that our neighbours garden is about 6 feet higher than our ground floor so the damp from the soil in the garden has penetrated our walls but hopefully we will be able to sort something out.
> Judy.


Won't the waterproof membrane trap the moisture behind the wall and then leak out at the bottom? Ideally the outside wall should be waterproofed. They did the wall in the church in Carrufo by the square a couple of years ago. I'll have to check and see if it worked. They lifted the pavers, dug down to the bottom of the wall and installed a membrane. Of course you are like us and the spot where we need to dig down belongs to the neighbor!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Won't the waterproof membrane trap the moisture behind the wall and then leak out at the bottom? Ideally the outside wall should be waterproofed. They did the wall in the church in Carrufo by the square a couple of years ago. I'll have to check and see if it worked. They lifted the pavers, dug down to the bottom of the wall and installed a membrane. Of course you are like us and the spot where we need to dig down belongs to the neighbor!


Hi Barry

No, my husband has had a lot of experience with this type of problem. We cannot waterproof the wall outside as the neighbours garden is about 6 foot higher than our ground level. He will also put a membrane down before he relays a new floor to act like a damp course.
Judy.


----------



## GrahamOfena

*Powerful earthquake strikes Italy*

Sad news from the region of L'Aquila this morning, lets hope there are no casualties :-(


BBC NEWS | Europe | Powerful earthquake strikes Italy


----------



## Barry

GrahamOfena said:


> Sad news from the region of L'Aquila this morning, lets hope there are no casualties :-(
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Powerful earthquake strikes Italy


So far no reports of casualties. I have a cousin in L'Aquila and will try to phone in the morning. Hopefully Ofena and Carrufo haven't suffered any damage..


----------



## Celyn

Very concerned to hear the news - keep us posted Barry if you hear anything from your family. Judy, have you heard anything from Ofena? I hope there are no more casualties.
Jan


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> So far no reports of casualties. I have a cousin in L'Aquila and will try to phone in the morning. Hopefully Ofena and Carrufo haven't suffered any damage..


Hi Barry
Apparently approx 27 fatalities in L'Aquila.
I have just spoken to a neighbour in Ofena whose house has been badly damaged by the quake. His upper floor is unstable and he is waiting for the builders to come and make it safe. He will try and get up to our house to have a look as we left him our keys when we were there last so that he could let the builders in. We cannot get over there until the 6th May goodness knows what we will find. It appears that the epicentre was around L'Aquila which has been devastated by the quake.
It must have been terrifying for everyone.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Very concerned to hear the news - keep us posted Barry if you hear anything from your family. Judy, have you heard anything from Ofena? I hope there are no more casualties.
> Jan


Hi Jan
Yes,I have spoken to one of our neighbours, the upper floor of his house has been badly damaged and his landing is now pretty unstable.
He is going to try and have a look at our house but he has got to sort his own out first. They will also have to be careful about any aftershocks from the earthquake.
Judy.


----------



## Celyn

Judy, I am thinking of you, what a worry. I hope your property has escaped unscathed. Your neighbour must be devastated but at least they are ok hopefully.
Jan


----------



## Gill & Guy

*earthquake ofena*



Barry said:


> So far no reports of casualties. I have a cousin in L'Aquila and will try to phone in the morning. Hopefully Ofena and Carrufo haven't suffered any damage..


Very sad news today, hope everyone's relatives are ok and no casulties. 
Gill and Guy


----------



## ELISA64

50 dead to date...i called my aunts in Pescara they also felt the quake,,
i have not been able to get a line to Ofena so I don't know the situation there..

hope everyone is fine


----------



## ELISA64

92 dead confirmed as of now

i pray for everyone


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Jan
> Yes,I have spoken to one of our neighbours, the upper floor of his house has been badly damaged and his landing is now pretty unstable.
> He is going to try and have a look at our house but he has got to sort his own out first. They will also have to be careful about any aftershocks from the earthquake.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, this is all so unbelievable, I looked into it a little before we bought, and I read there had been a quake in Assisi, around Naples, and down south but it said nothing about LAquila. I've only just read the news tonight as I was in Melbourne. I'd hoped there might be some news on the thread.

I haven't finished reading and watching everything but it looks serious. Lots of children among the dead to. 

I loved the other valley around Fossa and Stiffe and St Agnelo , they really seemed to have coped it. 

Barry have you managed to contact Gianni? I'm a little freaked about our lovely house. I hope Gianni will check on it if he is there. 
I just can't believe it. When we first moved to Maitland there was an earthquake in Newcastle about 30 klms away. Our house was damaged. Fingers crossed we haven't suffered substantial damage. We have no insurance. Does any one else ?

I will look forward to any news and hope that damage is minimal. I am very sorry for those traumatised by this event, it must have been very frightening, especially in the early hours of the morning. 

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

ELISA64 said:


> 50 dead to date...i called my aunts in Pescara they also felt the quake,,
> i have not been able to get a line to Ofena so I don't know the situation there..
> 
> hope everyone is fine


Hi Elisa
i have spoken to Arnaldo who is a near neighbour of ours in the village.
Theupper floor to his house has been badly damaged but he still sounded in quite good spirits.
He had no other news of any injuries to the locals.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, this is all so unbelievable, I looked into it a little before we bought, and I read there had been a quake in Assisi, around Naples, and down south but it said nothing about LAquila. I've only just read the news tonight as I was in Melbourne. I'd hoped there might be some news on the thread.
> 
> I haven't finished reading and watching everything but it looks serious. Lots of children among the dead to.
> 
> I loved the other valley around Fossa and Stiffe and St Agnelo , they really seemed to have coped it.
> 
> Barry have you managed to contact Gianni? I'm a little freaked about our lovely house. I hope Gianni will check on it if he is there.
> I just can't believe it. When we first moved to Maitland there was an earthquake in Newcastle about 30 klms away. Our house was damaged. Fingers crossed we haven't suffered substantial damage. We have no insurance. Does any one else ?
> 
> I will look forward to any news and hope that damage is minimal. I am very sorry for those traumatised by this event, it must have been very frightening, especially in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> Lynda


I spoke to Gianni this morning - his house seems to have been quite badly damaged - he had a narrow escape with bricks landing on his pillow just after he sat up!. Many houses seem to have been damaged.

i dont know about anyone else but I was told that I could not get earthquake insurance cover - and that no company would do so. So am hoping the damage is not too bad. when this happend in Greece - the government distributed money to help pay for the damage - I expect this will be the case here too.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, this is all so unbelievable, I looked into it a little before we bought, and I read there had been a quake in Assisi, around Naples, and down south but it said nothing about LAquila. I've only just read the news tonight as I was in Melbourne. I'd hoped there might be some news on the thread.
> 
> I haven't finished reading and watching everything but it looks serious. Lots of children among the dead to.
> 
> I loved the other valley around Fossa and Stiffe and St Agnelo , they really seemed to have coped it.
> 
> Barry have you managed to contact Gianni? I'm a little freaked about our lovely house. I hope Gianni will check on it if he is there.
> I just can't believe it. When we first moved to Maitland there was an earthquake in Newcastle about 30 klms away. Our house was damaged. Fingers crossed we haven't suffered substantial damage. We have no insurance. Does any one else ?
> 
> I will look forward to any news and hope that damage is minimal. I am very sorry for those traumatised by this event, it must have been very frightening, especially in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda
Apparently quite a few properties in Ofena and Carrufo have been damaged but I am not sure to what extent and I am not sure whether there have been any casualties in the villages.
I have spoken to one resident today whose house has been damaged, he was waiting for a builder to come out and assess the damage as they cannot use the upper floor until the cracks in stonewrok have been dealt with.
The Italian government have taken over all of the Hotels on the Adriatic coast to house the people that have been made homeless.
We haven't got insurance either,we did ask about it but we were told that although it was possible there were not many Italians that took up this option, although once we had made the final move I would have looked into it again, I have a habit of insuring everything and take out extra insurance when I buy goods.

I hoping that our neighbour will go up to our house in the next few days to assess whether there has been any damage as we left him a key last time so that he could let the builders in to do some work!!!
But we are going over on the 6th anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Gianni*



maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> Apparently quite a few properties in Ofena and Carrufo have been damaged but I am not sure to what extent and I am not sure whether there have been any casualties in the villages.
> I have spoken to one resident today whose house has been damaged, he was waiting for a builder to come out and assess the damage as they cannot use the upper floor until the cracks in stonewrok have been dealt with.
> The Italian government have taken over all of the Hotels on the Adriatic coast to house the people that have been made homeless.
> We haven't got insurance either,we did ask about it but we were told that although it was possible there were not many Italians that took up this option, although once we had made the final move I would have looked into it again, I have a habit of insuring everything and take out extra insurance when I buy goods.
> 
> I hoping that our neighbour will go up to our house in the next few days to assess whether there has been any damage as we left him a key last time so that he could let the builders in to do some work!!!
> But we are going over on the 6th anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> Judy


I can't get a hold of Gianni but did talk to Anne Marini who lives right behind him. She is sitting in her car as she says they are having aftershocks so she's afraid to go back in the house. She says Gianni's roof has collapsed as well as a couple of houses beside his. She also says ours is still standing but she dosen't know if it is damaged.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> Apparently quite a few properties in Ofena and Carrufo have been damaged but I am not sure to what extent and I am not sure whether there have been any casualties in the villages.
> I have spoken to one resident today whose house has been damaged, he was waiting for a builder to come out and assess the damage as they cannot use the upper floor until the cracks in stonewrok have been dealt with.
> The Italian government have taken over all of the Hotels on the Adriatic coast to house the people that have been made homeless.
> We haven't got insurance either,we did ask about it but we were told that although it was possible there were not many Italians that took up this option, although once we had made the final move I would have looked into it again, I have a habit of insuring everything and take out extra insurance when I buy goods.
> 
> I hoping that our neighbour will go up to our house in the next few days to assess whether there has been any damage as we left him a key last time so that he could let the builders in to do some work!!!
> But we are going over on the 6th anyway I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> Judy


Thankyou Pam and Judy for the update. Nothing we can do I guess, but it is so very sad and disappointing. If it is anything like my experience, you can forget get a builder any time soon, and the prices will go through the roof. 
There was a lot of trouble here in the Hunter after the earthquake. The damage bill will be astronomical.There were a lot of building scams too, and sub standard buildinmg work done. There were 12 deaths in Newcastle, nothing like the number of dead and injured in Aquila. 
Poor Gianni, thank goodness he had woken up. I wonder how every one fared, 
I wish I was heading there soon. I would so like to see our town. If anyone one is there soon can you cast an eye in the direction of 68-70 via savoia ?

This is the saddest thing for the province, and it will hurt the area. There was a lot of anxiety in our area after the earthquake, and the rebuilding went on for years. 

The insurance policies were changed and a huge earthquake excess was added. 
Judy I'm like you, I like insurance but I figured the house had been there a hundred years, it wasn't going to burn, and it was rock solid. Just unbelievable, we have only owned it a month.

Keep the news coming people !


----------



## Barry

*Gianni*



flawed said:


> Thankyou Pam and Judy for the update. Nothing we can do I guess, but it is so very sad and disappointing. If it is anything like my experience, you can forget get a builder any time soon, and the prices will go through the roof.
> There was a lot of trouble here in the Hunter after the earthquake. The damage bill will be astronomical.There were a lot of building scams too, and sub standard buildinmg work done. There were 12 deaths in Newcastle, nothing like the number of dead and injured in Aquila.
> Poor Gianni, thank goodness he had woken up. I wonder how every one fared,
> I wish I was heading there soon. I would so like to see our town. If anyone one is there soon can you cast an eye in the direction of 68-70 via savoia ?
> 
> This is the saddest thing for the province, and it will hurt the area. There was a lot of anxiety in our area after the earthquake, and the rebuilding went on for years.
> 
> The insurance policies were changed and a huge earthquake excess was added.
> Judy I'm like you, I like insurance but I figured the house had been there a hundred years, it wasn't going to burn, and it was rock solid. Just unbelievable, we have only owned it a month.
> 
> Keep the news coming people !


Just got a hold of him. His upstairs is destroyed but they've moved a bed down to the cantina and they are all right. He says the only badly damaged houses in Carrufo were his, the one beside him to the east and Elvio's. It seems ours is ok.


----------



## ELISA64

My father spoke to his cousin in Ofena,, an old church fell to the ground and so far all the people are well, scared to death but nobody injured.

There seems to be no damage to our home. I feel sick to my stomach,,the devastion in L'aquila and the towns close to it is terrible...as one journalist said: " The abruzzo region today is on it's knees!"

I have been watching Sky Tg24 all morning
SKY Tg 24 (ITA) - Live TV Channels, Free Stream Television : tvlizer.com


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Just got a hold of him. His upstairs is destroyed but they've moved a bed down to the cantina and they are all right. He says the only badly damaged houses in Carrufo were his, the one beside him to the east and Elvio's. It seems ours is ok.


That is bad news for Gianni and everyone else affected but at least they are safe.
Houses can be rebuilt but lives are irreplaceable.
It seems that the Government are doing everything they can to help everyone affected by this devastating earthquake.
Judy.


----------



## dgudorf

*Ofena*



flawed said:


> Hi Judy, this is all so unbelievable, I looked into it a little before we bought, and I read there had been a quake in Assisi, around Naples, and down south but it said nothing about LAquila. I've only just read the news tonight as I was in Melbourne. I'd hoped there might be some news on the thread.
> 
> I haven't finished reading and watching everything but it looks serious. Lots of children among the dead to.
> 
> I loved the other valley around Fossa and Stiffe and St Agnelo , they really seemed to have coped it.
> 
> Barry have you managed to contact Gianni? I'm a little freaked about our lovely house. I hope Gianni will check on it if he is there.
> I just can't believe it. When we first moved to Maitland there was an earthquake in Newcastle about 30 klms away. Our house was damaged. Fingers crossed we haven't suffered substantial damage. We have no insurance. Does any one else ?
> 
> I will look forward to any news and hope that damage is minimal. I am very sorry for those traumatised by this event, it must have been very frightening, especially in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> Lynda


My son Jonathan Gudorf and his friend Christine purchased a apartment in Ofena about two years ago. Their apartment is right across from the Church bell tower. We were there last May during the service where they take the statue to the small Church in the foothills. We met the Chief of Police and his wife who runs the grocery store. Jonathan and Christine are on holiday in Kathmandu India as I write this . They won't be back to their home in England until April 14. If anyone has any information about the area around and including their place please let me know so I can relay this to them. I don't know if they are even aware of the earthquake. 

I pray that all of your friends and family are ok.


----------



## Celyn

I am just devastated by such sad news. Just yesterday I was so excited about coming out to Ofena to see that lovely tower, we had planned so much in our minds. Thank goodness there does not seem to be anyone hurt. I just don't know what to do now - flights, car hire booked etc but it now seems inappropriate to go. For those of you who are just waiting to hear news about your properties, I am thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## dgudorf

*Ofena*



Gill & Guy said:


> Very sad news today, hope everyone's relatives are ok and no casulties.
> Gill and Guy


Does your father know if the church that fell to the ground was the St. Nicola Church. My son's apartment was right across from the St. Nicola Church. We met a very nice old lady by the name of Elena Di Meo who lived at #1 St. Nicola. My wife called her the "cat lady" because she took care of the stray cats in the area. My wife loves cats and she and Elena became good friends. I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## GrahamOfena

I was wondering which church too, is it the one on Via Nicola Moscardelli? as my house is towards the top of that road, my house isn't insured either, but seriously my house becomes secondary when there's lives being lost, I pray everyone in Ofena is unhurt and the lovely town hasn't been to badly damaged.


----------



## ELISA64

The church is an old one not in town!! 
everything in town seems to be ok,,
that is all the news I have to date...
will keep you posted as I hear


----------



## Barry

*Vittoria Silvestrone*



ELISA64 said:


> The church is an old one not in town!!
> everything in town seems to be ok,,
> that is all the news I have to date...
> will keep you posted as I hear


Just had a note from Barbara and it looks like Vittoria Silvestrone was lost in Onna. Her house has collapsed and they are still looking for her.


----------



## juliet1

dgudorf said:


> My son Jonathan Gudorf and his friend Christine purchased a apartment in Ofena about two years ago. Their apartment is right across from the Church bell tower. We were there last May during the service where they take the statue to the small Church in the foothills. We met the Chief of Police and his wife who runs the grocery store. Jonathan and Christine are on holiday in Kathmandu India as I write this . They won't be back to their home in England until April 14. If anyone has any information about the area around and including their place please let me know so I can relay this to them. I don't know if they are even aware of the earthquake.
> 
> I pray that all of your friends and family are ok.


This is the first time i've submitted a post to the website. We've only been back in UK a week after 2 weeks in Ofena. No idea how our house is and we can't get through to anyone that we know - phones seem to be out of order. Poor Gianni, at least he's OK and there doesn't seem to be any casualties in the area from what everyone has posted. At least we do have earthquake cover so if the worst has happened we should be able to get it sorted. Hope everyone on the site has good news about their homes. Take care everyone and if you do hear anything about Via Garibaldi - please let me know.


----------



## ELISA64

Barry,

Onna was totally destroyed. A terrible tragedy


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> This is the first time i've submitted a post to the website. We've only been back in UK a week after 2 weeks in Ofena. No idea how our house is and we can't get through to anyone that we know - phones seem to be out of order. Poor Gianni, at least he's OK and there doesn't seem to be any casualties in the area from what everyone has posted. At least we do have earthquake cover so if the worst has happened we should be able to get it sorted. Hope everyone on the site has good news about their homes. Take care everyone and if you do hear anything about Via Garibaldi - please let me know.


Hi Juliet
Where in the West Midlands do you live? We live in Burntwood.
From what I can gather there are a few buildings that have been damaged by the quake and I know of one for definite, not ar from our house that has been badly damaged. We are just hoping that ours is still intact but we will have to wait and see until we get back over there in May.
Where did you get you earthquake cover from?
I believe that the Italian government will be helping all of those affected to rehouse and restore properties.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> I was wondering which church too, is it the one on Via Nicola Moscardelli? as my house is towards the top of that road, my house isn't insured either, but seriously my house becomes secondary when there's lives being lost, I pray everyone in Ofena is unhurt and the lovely town hasn't been to badly damaged.


There is a derelict Church not far from our house, it could be that one and we are at the far end of the village on Via Delle AIE.
According to the news most of the villages surrounding L'Aquila have been affected in some way.
Judy.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Juliet
> Where in the West Midlands do you live? We live in Burntwood.
> From what I can gather there are a few buildings that have been damaged by the quake and I know of one for definite, not ar from our house that has been badly damaged. We are just hoping that ours is still intact but we will have to wait and see until we get back over there in May.
> Where did you get you earthquake cover from?
> I believe that the Italian government will be helping all of those affected to rehouse and restore properties.
> Judy.


Hi Judy. We're in Wolverhampton. I think I have messaged you a long time ago - you advised me about a new bed!! We got our insurance through a chap called Cesare in Chieti. Daniella at HAI passed his details to us. I think we were lucky to get it, only 10% of houses get earthquake cover with their insurance and the more expensive they are the less likely you are to be able to get it. Glad we bought a cheaper, small place now. We shall have to get in touch with the insurance company ASAP in case we need to apply for other help. Fingers crossed we're OK, the house is 400 years old and probably been through terrible things like this before.

Julie x


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy. We're in Wolverhampton. I think I have messaged you a long time ago - you advised me about a new bed!! We got our insurance through a chap called Cesare in Chieti. Daniella at HAI passed his details to us. I think we were lucky to get it, only 10% of houses get earthquake cover with their insurance and the more expensive they are the less likely you are to be able to get it. Glad we bought a cheaper, small place now. We shall have to get in touch with the insurance company ASAP in case we need to apply for other help. Fingers crossed we're OK, the house is 400 years old and probably been through terrible things like this before.
> 
> Julie x


Hi Julie
I shall have to try and speak to Daniella when we go over in May to see whether we can get insurance although it is probably unlikely now given what has just happened. Is your house in the village itself?
Judy.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> I shall have to try and speak to Daniella when we go over in May to see whether we can get insurance although it is probably unlikely now given what has just happened. Is your house in the village itself?
> Judy.


Yes, it's right in the town - not far from the old church just off Via Verde. We've just spoken to a friend Roberto - managed to reach him on his mobile. He says very few houses are damaged, mostly the abandoned properties in poor repair that have suffered. He's sleeping in a field with a group of friends who have taken bedding etc. Nobody has returned to their house, says most are on the football pitch or sleeping in their car by the elementary school. It sounds awful. The power keeps going off with the aftershocks and the petrol station by the woodyard is full of people from L'Aquila still in their nightclothes. Sounds terribly selfish but i'm thankful that we were there last week and not this- we would not have had a clue what to do.


----------



## Veronica

Everyone is very shocked about the terrible tragedy in Italy.
My thoughts and prayers are with those who have lost loved ones and those whose homes have been destroyed.

Veronica


----------



## Goingtoitalia

My heart goes out to all that have lost in this earthquake. I am happy that Gianni was sparred from harms way! Tried calling him, but I think that he and Mira will probably be bunkered down in the cantina for a while. Does anybody have Giancinta's number or Email??? I think that she is Gianni's second cousin, but she is very plugged in to the Ofena community. I am at my Sister's and I don't have my info on Ofena with me...


----------



## juliet1

Goingtoitalia said:


> My heart goes out to all that have lost in this earthquake. I am happy that Gianni was sparred from harms way! Tried calling him, but I think that he and Mira will probably be bunkered down in the cantina for a while. Does anybody have Giancinta's number or Email??? I think that she is Gianni's second cousin, but she is very plugged in to the Ofena community. I am at my Sister's and I don't have my info on Ofena with me...


Hi

Giacinta's number is 0862 956548 - i'm not sure if that is home or shop and her email is [email protected]
I sent her an email this morning but not had reply, however with the electricity problems etc she may not have been able to pick up messages.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

juliet1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Giacinta's number is 0862 956548 - i'm not sure if that is home or shop and her email is [email protected]
> I sent her an email this morning but not had reply, however with the electricity problems etc she may not have been able to pick up messages.


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Yes, it's right in the town - not far from the old church just off Via Verde. We've just spoken to a friend Roberto - managed to reach him on his mobile. He says very few houses are damaged, mostly the abandoned properties in poor repair that have suffered. He's sleeping in a field with a group of friends who have taken bedding etc. Nobody has returned to their house, says most are on the football pitch or sleeping in their car by the elementary school. It sounds awful. The power keeps going off with the aftershocks and the petrol station by the woodyard is full of people from L'Aquila still in their nightclothes. Sounds terribly selfish but i'm thankful that we were there last week and not this- we would not have had a clue what to do.


We have just been watching the BBC news again, as you say it is terrible. They showed aerial pictures of the damage caused and the village of Onna which has suffered fatalities and tremendous structural damage.
If we hadn't been going to London next week we would have been in Ofena now, we were there the same time last year.
Our children are terribly worried about us going back out there especially as we are planning to retire there. It doesn't help when they keep giving all of the statistics of previous earthquakes.
They must be terribly frightened and distressed, it is a very sad situation.


----------



## Barry

*Earthquakes*



maisie21 said:


> We have just been watching the BBC news again, as you say it is terrible. They showed aerial pictures of the damage caused and the village of Onna which has suffered fatalities and tremendous structural damage.
> If we hadn't been going to London next week we would have been in Ofena now, we were there the same time last year.
> Our children are terribly worried about us going back out there especially as we are planning to retire there. It doesn't help when they keep giving all of the statistics of previous earthquakes.
> They must be terribly frightened and distressed, it is a very sad situation.


Hopefully the stresses have been released and it will be a long time before they build up again. I think you are in more danger going to London!


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> My heart goes out to all that have lost in this earthquake. I am happy that Gianni was sparred from harms way! Tried calling him, but I think that he and Mira will probably be bunkered down in the cantina for a while. Does anybody have Giancinta's number or Email??? I think that she is Gianni's second cousin, but she is very plugged in to the Ofena community. I am at my Sister's and I don't have my info on Ofena with me...


Giacinta Dionisi 

0862 956548

3286272866 

[email protected]


Giacinta owns the market near my house and her husband Vince is the local commune policeman.

I hope that they are safe and can help with news in Ofena. 

Having said that, when we were nearly flooded, in Maitland, and being evacuated, the phone wouldn't stop ringing with friends and family checking to see how we were. It was nice to have people care, but added greatly to our stress as we tried to pile things up out of flood reach!


----------



## flawed

Celyn said:


> I am just devastated by such sad news. Just yesterday I was so excited about coming out to Ofena to see that lovely tower, we had planned so much in our minds. Thank goodness there does not seem to be anyone hurt. I just don't know what to do now - flights, car hire booked etc but it now seems inappropriate to go. For those of you who are just waiting to hear news about your properties, I am thinking of you and hoping for the best.


I understand how you must feel. After all the planning and anticipation, everything is booked and ready, but you now will be visiting a disaster area. 

It is all so very strange. We have owned our place for a month. We had been organizing quotes for the roof and for some stairs that collapsed. The builder was keen to start, as he had no work, so we were just finalizing the quote.We were told there were borer in a roof beam. Now I wonder if I even have a roof. 

I wish I was there. The tower house seemed pretty solid, has the quake put you off buying?

We live in an area that is flood liable as we are on the Hunter River. We have been in Maitland for 19years and have not been flooded yet, although it was close. 

ha ha, living on the edge.....


----------



## Celyn

flawed said:


> I understand how you must feel. After all the planning and anticipation, everything is booked and ready, but you now will be visiting a disaster area.
> 
> It is all so very strange. We have owned our place for a month. We had been organizing quotes for the roof and for some stairs that collapsed. The builder was keen to start, as he had no work, so we were just finalizing the quote.We were told there were borer in a roof beam. Now I wonder if I even have a roof.
> 
> I wish I was there. The tower house seemed pretty solid, has the quake put you off buying?
> 
> We live in an area that is flood liable as we are on the Hunter River. We have been in Maitland for 19years and have not been flooded yet, although it was close.
> 
> ha ha, living on the edge.....


In the process of cancelling everything now but part of me doesn't want to give up on the dream. I will keep in touch with you all and see how it turns out over the coming weeks and months. I really hope that you will all find that things can be sorted out in due course.


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> In the process of cancelling everything now but part of me doesn't want to give up on the dream. I will keep in touch with you all and see how it turns out over the coming weeks and months. I really hope that you will all find that things can be sorted out in due course.


Hi Jan
I can fully understand your decision to cancel everything, I think that if we had not already purchased our house in Ofena that we would probably have done the same thing. But, should we want to sell the house in the future I think that it will be highly unlikely that we will get a buyer for it.
You can be given statistics for just about anything and the likelihood that it will affect you but a lot of people have lost their lives, families and homes.
It is very sad.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

*earthquake*



Celyn said:


> In the process of cancelling everything now but part of me doesn't want to give up on the dream. I will keep in touch with you all and see how it turns out over the coming weeks and months. I really hope that you will all find that things can be sorted out in due course.


I was in athens when the big quake struck a few years ago. It is a terrable experience and it does affect you for many years afterwards. Long after the camera crews have left and it is no longer worthy of note, people will be suffering from depression, anger, stress and distress. However, life does go on, people get better, buildings get rebuilt and people who previously paid no attention to building regulations build safer houses. Ofena got away lightly from all accounts. Nowhere is safe from an earthquake - but if you know they are possable, you take steps to make your house as safe as possable. There will be after shocks for many years - and every time there is one, you will be sprinting for cover and will always have one ear half cocked waiting for a distant rumble. 

That being said, I dont have any problem with the idea of living and retiring to Ofena. I know things will get better and I know people will get over it and friendships will become stronger. Maybe when I argue with my architect, engineer and builder about the need for maximum protection from earthquakes they wont look at me as if I am a few coupons short of my set now.

If I could come to Ofena now I would and wouldnt think twice about it, provided i was in a house that was safe. With a bit of luck it will be a wake up call with the Italian government helping people to make their old historic houses and buildings as safe as they can be.


----------



## ELISA64

My cousin from Pescara went to Ofena yesterday and told me that there is very little damage and all the people are fine which is the most important thing.

It is terrible to watch the news,,i have SkyTG24 tuned in at the office. They just pulled another child from a building,,,what a terrible tragedy! I keep praying for all these people including the rescue workers that are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## ELISA64

SKY Tg 24 (ITA) - Live TV Channels, Free Stream Television : tvlizer.com

Sky TG 24


----------



## Barry

It sounds like the rescue response has been first rate. 7000 rescue workers on site within 24 hours, very coordinated and lots of tents and backup facilities. Obviously one department of the Italian government knows what they are doing!


----------



## ELISA64

Celyn said:


> In the process of cancelling everything now but part of me doesn't want to give up on the dream. I will keep in touch with you all and see how it turns out over the coming weeks and months. I really hope that you will all find that things can be sorted out in due course.




Celyn, don't give up on your dreams! You can step outside your house tomorrow and something happen. 

Dreaming is part of living!


----------



## flawed

ELISA64 said:


> Celyn, don't give up on your dreams! You can step outside your house tomorrow and something happen.
> 
> Dreaming is part of living!


Absolutely ! 
I agree, I like Pam would be there tomorrow if I could. There's always something, bushfires, floods, earthquakes. Not to mention man made perils ! 

Abruzzo is breathtakingly beautiful, snow capped mountains, charming villages, patchwork quilt of reds greens and yellows in the valleys. Close to beaches, big cities, sking. It has it all and it's still relatively cheap. 

I'm not even a tiny bit sorry we bought, and I didn't buy it to sell anyway. 
Just hoping it won't push the restoration costs up too much ! heh on the bright side I hadn't just finished painting and plastering. 

May June is a lovely time to visit..... come look and then decide...


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> It sounds like the rescue response has been first rate. 7000 rescue workers on site within 24 hours, very coordinated and lots of tents and backup facilities. Obviously one department of the Italian government knows what they are doing!


You are spot on Barry, there has been a fantastic response from the Italian Government, and they are getting on with what needs to be done. Heaps of people have been pulled from the rubble, and they are not giving up hope of finding more. They are trying to solve the housing crisis and are saying no to outside assistance. You have to admire that, hopefully they will get on with the rebuilding just as efficiently. 
Go Italy !


----------



## ELISA64

Any donations can be made to the Croce Rossa Italiana:

Appello Croce Rossa Italiana


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> You are spot on Barry, there has been a fantastic response from the Italian Government, and they are getting on with what needs to be done. Heaps of people have been pulled from the rubble, and they are not giving up hope of finding more. They are trying to solve the housing crisis and are saying no to outside assistance. You have to admire that, hopefully they will get on with the rebuilding just as efficiently.
> Go Italy !


I totally agree.
The Italian people should be proud of their governments response to this disaster.
We have people living in this country who were made homeless by catastrophic floods and are still unable to go back to their homes because they have been left to themselves and there is very little, if any, compensation on offer from the government even though these houses were built on flood plains.Some families have been living in caravans on their driveways for over two years.
Our English reporters are continually stating how impressed they are by the rescue attempts and support from all over Italy and that the equipment that is being used to locate people is of of the highest specification. We have wonderful services here in England,which was proved during the London bombings but our Government could learn a few lessons in how to look after it's people when these 
atrocities happen.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

ELISA64 said:


> SKY Tg 24 (ITA) - Live TV Channels, Free Stream Television : tvlizer.com
> 
> Sky TG 24


We are getting excellent coverage on our BBC news channel. They have now also sent an Italian speaking reporter to L'Aquila so that we can get the opinions of the locals who do not speak English.
It has been almost continual coverage on BBC news 24 since the earthquake.


----------



## dgudorf

*Giacinta and Vincento in Ofena*



Barry said:


> Hopefully the stresses have been released and it will be a long time before they build up again. I think you are in more danger going to London!


Has anyone heard from Giacinta or her husband? Do you know if anyone in Ofena was injured?


----------



## dgudorf

flawed said:


> Absolutely !
> I agree, I like Pam would be there tomorrow if I could. There's always something, bushfires, floods, earthquakes. Not to mention man made perils !
> 
> Abruzzo is breathtakingly beautiful, snow capped mountains, charming villages, patchwork quilt of reds greens and yellows in the valleys. Close to beaches, big cities, sking. It has it all and it's still relatively cheap.
> 
> I'm not even a tiny bit sorry we bought, and I didn't buy it to sell anyway.
> Just hoping it won't push the restoration costs up too much ! heh on the bright side I hadn't just finished painting and plastering.
> 
> May June is a lovely time to visit..... come look and then decide...


I plan to visit in late May with my son Jonathan and Christine who own a small apartment next to the St. Nicola Church. I have not heard yet if his property is ok. I was there last May and the weather was great. It is a beautiful area. I was also there in there in October 2007 when it was a bit chilly.


----------



## maisie21

dgudorf said:


> I plan to visit in late May with my son Jonathan and Christine who own a small apartment next to the St. Nicola Church. I have not heard yet if his property is ok. I was there last May and the weather was great. It is a beautiful area. I was also there in there in October 2007 when it was a bit chilly.


We will be in Ofena 6th -20th May and were also there last May. and Ocotber 2007.
I have spoken to my neighbour again today and he is hoping to go and have a look at our house tomorrow. His house has been badly damaged by the quake and he is obviously very shaken and distressed by the whole event.
judy


----------



## ELISA64

Judy, 
are your neighbours with the damages the Dionisi's?


----------



## maisie21

ELISA64 said:


> Judy,
> are your neighbours with the damages the Dionisi's?


It is Arnaldo and Maria, I am afraid that I cannot remember their last name.
I spoke to him again about twenty minutes ago and they had just had another large aftershock 5.6 in magnitude apparently it could be felt in Rome.
He has been up to our house and we have got quite a lot of damage to both bedroom ceilings and that was before the last quake. We had almost finished refurbishing the upstairs, the downstairs which still looks a bomb site anyway hadn't suffered any structural damage. My husband has said that he will need a lot of poly filla.
But the house is still intact at the moment and hopefully can be repaired without too much problem, bricks and mortar can be replaced can't they at the end of the day. There are families that have been torn apart by these quakes,I can't imagine how they must be feeling at this time.
Judy


----------



## dgudorf

ELISA64 said:


> Judy,
> are your neighbours with the damages the Dionisi's?


I received the following message from Vincenzo
this morning.

Ciao
ti comunico che io e la mia famiglia stiamo tutti bene e anche Di Meo Elena
grazie per il pensiero che avete per noi
Vincenzo

Translated means:
"Hello to inform you that I and my family are all well and Elena Di Meo thanks for the thought you have for us"


----------



## Goingtoitalia

dgudorf said:


> I received the following message from Vincenzo
> this morning.
> 
> Ciao
> ti comunico che io e la mia famiglia stiamo tutti bene e anche Di Meo Elena
> grazie per il pensiero che avete per noi
> Vincenzo
> 
> Translated means:
> "Hello to inform you that I and my family are all well and Elena Di Meo thanks for the thought you have for us"


A friend that speaks Italian was able to get through yesterday and this is what she told me:
Ciao Bruce,

I spoke with Manuela (Giacinta's daughter) a short while ago. She said her and the rest of the family are all doing just fine; the earthquake did not hit that area heavily.
She also said she received your e-mail but was unable to reply because of connection problems and - as she put it - they don't spend too much time inside because they are still scared.
So, rest assured that your friends are all doing good, though understandably shaken up. 
Oh, Manuela also said Gianni' house suffered some minor damage.
In the end I took the liberty to ask about your house (I hope that was ok) and she said that, at least apparently, there is no damage.


Ciao ciao
have a good day


----------



## dgudorf

Goingtoitalia said:


> A friend that speaks Italian was able to get through yesterday and this is what she told me:
> Ciao Bruce,
> 
> I spoke with Manuela (Giacinta's daughter) a short while ago. She said her and the rest of the family are all doing just fine; the earthquake did not hit that area heavily.
> She also said she received your e-mail but was unable to reply because of connection problems and - as she put it - they don't spend too much time inside because they are still scared.
> So, rest assured that your friends are all doing good, though understandably shaken up.
> Oh, Manuela also said Gianni' house suffered some minor damage.
> In the end I took the liberty to ask about your house (I hope that was ok) and she said that, at least apparently, there is no damage.
> 
> 
> Ciao ciao
> have a good day


Yes, the response I received was an email from Vincenzo who is Giacinta's husband. Thanks for the information, it is appreciated.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

dgudorf said:


> Yes, the response I received was an email from Vincenzo who is Giacinta's husband. Thanks for the information, it is appreciated.


I have been trying to get through to Gianni, so it was nice to hear from from Giacinta's daughter and Vince....


----------



## Barry

Try him on his cell phone. That's how I got a hold of him.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Try him on his cell phone. That's how I got a hold of him.


Rod talked to him yesterday. He was going to check our place and let us know. Rod wanted to fly over from work in Saudi last night to check it out, but Gianni suggested he wait until he had a chance to look.

Gianni and Mira had a lucky escape. Mira dioes ot want to go back in the house!. 
The body count keeps rising but the earthquake is hardly in the news any more. I heard that people were going back into Fossa to collect their things, despite warnings. 
I hate not knowing what is happening! Gianni did tell Rod half of LAquila is down. 

Good news about Giacinta Vince and family. I guess the stories will come out in time. They put out a funny little book in Newcastle in 1989 following the earthquake, called where were you in the earthquake. I've got a copy somewhere. 

I was in my kitchen cooking a late breakfast for family as it was around Christmas think., and at first I thought my hot water heater had blown up in the roof. There was so much noise and everything sort of moived sideways. We had a brick house, so lots of cracking. I tried to get the kids to stand in doorways, but it all happens so quickly. 

Hopefully the aftershocks will stop so that everyone can feel safe in their homes again soon. 
Doesn't look good for the region though, I saw one guy on telly who said the mountains were deteriorating fairly quickly in geological terms, so long term I guess we can expect more.


----------



## Celyn

Hi all
We have made the decision to cancel our May visit as we feel it is inappropriate to visit at a time like this. I am so disappointed. However, I will keep in touch and certainly intend to come either later in the year or maybe next spring. If anyone sees the tower and it is still standing firm, let me know!
Thinking of you Judy, my fingers are crossed that your damage is minimal and that a large polyfilla will do the trick!! Let us know how it goes.
Even though we haven't actually visited Ofena, I feel I am beginning to get a feel for the place - I'll get there eventually!
Good luck all
Jan


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hi all
> We have made the decision to cancel our May visit as we feel it is inappropriate to visit at a time like this. I am so disappointed. However, I will keep in touch and certainly intend to come either later in the year or maybe next spring. If anyone sees the tower and it is still standing firm, let me know!
> Thinking of you Judy, my fingers are crossed that your damage is minimal and that a large polyfilla will do the trick!! Let us know how it goes.
> Even though we haven't actually visited Ofena, I feel I am beginning to get a feel for the place - I'll get there eventually!
> Good luck all
> Jan


Hi Jan
Sorry to hear about your decision but if I had been in the same position as you are now I would probably have done the same.
Hopefully the cracks will not be too large but as they were still having tremors after our neighbour had been to the house I am expecting a lot more damage.

Take care
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Have to use silicone. Allow for a bit of movement!

Have they opened the tunnel at Bussi yet? If not you will have to go around by Brittoli or Corvara to get from Pescara.


----------



## maisie21

Hi
I have just heard from my very close neighbour Gian Domenico Silvestrone that Ofena is still being struck by large tremors and in consequence the fire service have advised his mother to move out of the house which was already damaged by the first earthquake.
His house is also on Via Delle AIE so we are not expecting our house to be still standing when we get there in May. He has now taken his mother back to Emilia Reggio where he has his mosaic gallery and house.
According to the weather forecast the meditteranean, including Italy and Spain are going to have thunderstorms over the next few days which is not good news for everyone in Abruzzo.
Judy


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> I have just heard from my very close neighbour Gian Domenico Silvestrone that Ofena is still being struck by large tremors and in consequence the fire service have advised his mother to move out of the house which was already damaged by the first earthquake.
> His house is also on Via Delle AIE so we are not expecting our house to be still standing when we get there in May. He has now taken his mother back to Emilia Reggio where he has his mosaic gallery and house.
> According to the weather forecast the meditteranean, including Italy and Spain are going to have thunderstorms over the next few days which is not good news for everyone in Abruzzo.
> Judy


Judy, are you seriously expecting that much damage?
I keep getting conflicting reports, mostly people have said that Ofena had got off lightly, not much damage. I wonder what the effect will be of the aftershocks? 

I had a message from Bruce
Gianni is fine, but shaken, minor damage to house. Giacinta's daughter says very little damage to Ofena and they are doing well, but shaken and do not like to be indoors. A house that I toured on my House Hunters International show is now rubble along with my realtor's house in L'Aquila. Very sad...

Gianni told Rod he and Mira were not allowed back into the house and they were in one of the tent camps. The area must still be very unstable if they are still having big aftershocks this many days later. 

I also had word from Romolo, 

' Good morning dear Lynda,

has you have heard the heatquake has been terrible.

A big part of abruzzo is destroyed and 20.000 people are on the road without anythng.

The first aid is working in theis area and for me to at the moment it is not possible to reach the villages"


I hope Judy, that it is not as bad as you think at your place.

I guess you , like me, won't be happy until you see it for yourself in May. 

Fingers crossed. An unimaginable situation for the locals, they can't even go home if they want to. Poor Abruzzo.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Judy, are you seriously expecting that much damage?
> I keep getting conflicting reports, mostly people have said that Ofena had got off lightly, not much damage. I wonder what the effect will be of the aftershocks?
> 
> I had a message from Bruce
> Gianni is fine, but shaken, minor damage to house. Giacinta's daughter says very little damage to Ofena and they are doing well, but shaken and do not like to be indoors. A house that I toured on my House Hunters International show is now rubble along with my realtor's house in L'Aquila. Very sad...
> 
> Gianni told Rod he and Mira were not allowed back into the house and they were in one of the tent camps. The area must still be very unstable if they are still having big aftershocks this many days later.
> 
> I also had word from Romolo,
> 
> ' Good morning dear Lynda,
> 
> has you have heard the heatquake has been terrible.
> 
> A big part of abruzzo is destroyed and 20.000 people are on the road without anythng.
> 
> The first aid is working in theis area and for me to at the moment it is not possible to reach the villages"
> 
> 
> I hope Judy, that it is not as bad as you think at your place.
> 
> I guess you , like me, won't be happy until you see it for yourself in May.
> 
> Fingers crossed. An unimaginable situation for the locals, they can't even go home if they want to. Poor Abruzzo.


Hi Lynda
I know what you mean about conflicting reports about the damage to the houses in Ofena.
Our neighbour was evacuated from her house because of the extent of the damage.
Our friend Arnaldo went up again last night to look at the house and he says that both bedroom ceilings are very bad. Arnaldo is going to help us fill in the claim forms when we go in May hopefully we will get some compensation to help with the repairs if not we will have to delay our retirement plans.
He is going to arrange to get the house assessed as he feels that they will tell us that we cannot go upstairs if that is the case we have to try and move everything downstairs when we go in May, luckily we have a shower and toilet downstairs.
Although i do not know where we will sleep the first night that we are there as we will not arrive until about 10pm at night, so we will probably have to sit up all night.
I have cancelled our August visit as we did not want to expose my son, pregnant daughter in law and granddaughter to any possible problems.We will just go out whenever we need to and I shall book a longer stay at the end of September for the two of us.
By all accounts we are still very lucky. We have just watched the state funeral on the news. It was very,very sad.
Judy


----------



## GrahamOfena

I'm still definately going in May, not sure the exact date yet but will be one of the bank holiday weeks, although I will be very sensitive as to how the locals feel, I think one has to be careful about not over egging how much you concentrate on ones property, it's likely that the locals know alot of people who may have been lost or injured in the tragedy, if my property has been damaged then so be it, if it's fallen then so be it, I'm more concerned about my elderly neighbour who was in her house while I was laying in my comfortable bed in the UK.

This tragic event has really brought home to me just how unimportant material items are, to me it was a holiday home and possibly a base to find another house somewhere to settle, I've fallen in love with Italy and Ofena......I can buy another house, you can't buy another sister, brother, father or mother!


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> I'm still definately going in May, not sure the exact date yet but will be one of the bank holiday weeks, although I will be very sensitive as to how the locals feel, I think one has to be careful about not over egging how much you concentrate on ones property, it's likely that the locals know alot of people who may have been lost or injured in the tragedy, if my property has been damaged then so be it, if it's fallen then so be it, I'm more concerned about my elderly neighbour who was in her house while I was laying in my comfortable bed in the UK.
> 
> This tragic event has really brought home to me just how unimportant material items are, to me it was a holiday home and possibly a base to find another house somewhere to settle, I've fallen in love with Italy and Ofena......I can buy another house, you can't buy another sister, brother, father or mother!


We go out in the Bank Holiday week, 6th May.
As far as I am aware none of my neighbours have been injured although Gina, who is 83, was understandably very shaken up as she was staying at her sons house on her own which is immediately next to our barn. But he has now taken her back to his house in Emilia Reggio and Arnaldo who I spoke to this morning seems a little bit more settled. My husband is quite philosophical about it all and is quite prepared to repair the damage as he loves the house , our neighbours and the whole area.
As i stated in a previous post like you yourself, lives are irreplaceable.We have quite a few friends in Ofena now, who have shown us nothing but kindness and generosity, we can only hope and pray that they all remain safe and can eventually return to their own homes.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Ofena*



maisie21 said:


> We go out in the Bank Holiday week, 6th May.
> As far as I am aware none of my neighbours have been injured although Gina, who is 83, was understandably very shaken up as she was staying at her sons house on her own which is immediately next to our barn. But he has now taken her back to his house in Emilia Reggio adn Arnaldo who I spoke to this morning seems a little bit more settled. My husband is quite philisophical about it all and is quite prepared to repair the damage as he loves the house , our neighbours and the whole area.
> As i stated in a previous post like you yourself, lives are irreplaceable.
> Judy


What's a bank holiday?
Judy, you are the first one going so we will expect a full report with pictures!
We have been wondering what provision is being made for all the old people with damaged houses. I am sure the government will make some provision but I don't know the exact mechanism. Anyone know? Our 82 year old neighbor had to move out of her house and as most of her nephews and nieces lived in L'Aquila I don't think they are in a position to help. I'am going to try and phone around again today and see if a program has been set up. There are lots of collections being made here for the Red Cross but I wonder if that is the best route. It seems funds will be needed for reconstruction and repairs a lot more than for the rescue effort.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> What's a bank holiday?
> Judy, you are the first one going so we will expect a full report with pictures!
> We have been wondering what provision is being made for all the old people with damaged houses. I am sure the government will make some provision but I don't know the exact mechanism. Anyone know? Our 82 year old neighbor had to move out of her house and as most of her nephews and nieces lived in L'Aquila I don't think they are in a position to help. I'am going to try and phone around again today and see if a program has been set up. There are lots of collections being made here for the Red Cross but I wonder if that is the best route. It seems funds will be needed for reconstruction and repairs a lot more than for the rescue effort.


Hi Barry
Sorry it is a National holiday.
Our neighbour Gina Silvestrone has gone back to her sons house in Emilia Reggio after the firemen had assessed the property and deemed it unsafe to stay in. She was alone in the house at the time of the quake as she frequently stays there for a couple of months at a time when her son is working in Emilia. Our other neighbour Arnaldo did say that all of the residents will be recieving claim forms from the government so that they can get financial help with repairs and re building. But I imagine that it will be a long process. I will get as much information and pictures as I can for everyone, we will also see if there is anything at all that we can help with.
Judy


----------



## Beth Ofena

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for posting all this information on Ofena. We have been eagerly awaiting your posts. Our house is on Viccolo Del Forno, very near the church - I know from reading your posts that others have properties around here too. We have heard at least that the house is still standing but we also learnt that a house just around the corner was quite badly damaged in one of the aftershocks. We have sent messages to let people know that we are thinking of them but didn't want to ask questions about what state things are in, or about our house as they have more than enough to deal with as it is. Like Graham said, our place is just a holiday home but for these people it's their lives: people who undoubtably will know of people who were lost this week, people who are unable to return to their homes for fear of aftershocks so can't even begin to assess the damage there, people who have shown us nothing but kindness and generosity. I can't imagine what they have been through this week. 

Where our house is concerned, we will rebuild if possible. We loved Ofena from the very first time we visited and nothing has changed that. We too have flights booked for the 6th of May so then at least we will be able to see what the damage is.


----------



## maisie21

Hi
Has anyone heard whether Vincenzo and Candida Paccione are okay. Their house is on Via Aldo Moro not far from ours.
Judy.


----------



## dgudorf

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> Sorry it is a National holiday.
> Our neighbour Gina Silvestrone has gone back to her sons house in Emilia Reggio after the firemen had assessed the property and deemed it unsafe to stay in. She was alone in the house at the time of the quake as she frequently stays there for a couple of months at a time when her son is working in Emilia. Our other neighbour Arnaldo did say that all of the residents will be recieving claim forms from the government so that they can get financial help with repairs and re building. But I imagine that it will be a long process. I will get as much information and pictures as I can for everyone, we will also see if there is anything at all that we can help with.
> Judy


Hi Judy, my son Jonathan Gudorf owns the apartment located at Via Moscardelli #16. He is in India and has been on
a Safari in the Chitwan National Park in India. Last night he arrived in Nepal and is in Katmandu for the weekend. I 
received an email from him last night and it was the first he had heard of the earthquake. If anyone hears or knows of
any information about his property located on Via Moscardelli it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ELISA64

Barry said:


> Just had a note from Barbara and it looks like Vittoria Silvestrone was lost in Onna. Her house has collapsed and they are still looking for her.



Barry, i saw her name today on the list of the deceased. Very very sad.


i woke up at five this morning to watch the funeral...what a terrible terrible tragedy to see cofin after cofin.

I know that the government is working very hard to relocate people, especially the elderly to Hotels in Pescara, Montesilvano and Silvi. 


The families will also be receiving from the government financial help. 
Rebuilding will take a very very long time. 

Today they finally got portable showers now they are just waiting for the hook up of hot water. 

My friends and i have put a care package together for this beautiful little girl of L`aquila,, she is 6 years old and barely made it out of her home alive,,they lost everything! We will be sending the package to the Croce Rossa Italiana for her.

As of yesterday the italian community here in Toronto has raised $150,000.00 dollars and i am certain that in the coming days it will be even more.


I read this quote a few days ago and i think it it so appropriate for all the people of L`Aquila..

Tough times never last, but tough people do!


----------



## flawed

[. It seems funds will be needed for reconstruction and repairs a lot more than for the rescue effort.[/QUOTE]

I agree, whenever these things happen people always give, but the money is not always spent in the best way. I know this because my brother inlaw lost his home and mother in law had substantial damage to hers in the Canberra bushfires. 

Here's hoping the money keeps flowing in and it is thoughtfully distributed.


----------



## maisie21

dgudorf said:


> Hi Judy, my son Jonathan Gudorf owns the apartment located at Via Moscardelli #16. He is in India and has been on
> a Safari in the Chitwan National Park in India. Last night he arrived in Nepal and is in Katmandu for the weekend. I
> received an email from him last night and it was the first he had heard of the earthquake. If anyone hears or knows of
> any information about his property located on Via Moscardelli it would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hi
If I hear anything at all from either Arnaldo or Gian I will let you know.
I talk quite frequently to Arnaldo on the phone so I will ask him for you.
Judy.


----------



## dgudorf

Barry said:


> Have to use silicone. Allow for a bit of movement!
> 
> Have they opened the tunnel at Bussi yet? If not you will have to go around by Brittoli or Corvara to get from Pescara.


Have you heard from anyone about the roads from Pescara and the tunnel at Bussi? Do you know if there is someone we should contact prior to traveling to Ofena to see if we will be allowed access to our apartment? Appreciate any information you can provide.

Denny


----------



## dgudorf

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> If I hear anything at all from either Arnaldo or Gian I will let you know.
> I talk quite frequently to Arnaldo on the phone so I will ask him for you.
> Judy.


Thanks Judy, appreicate any help you can give us.


----------



## Barry

*Pictures of Carrufo and Villa Santa Lucia*



dgudorf said:


> Thanks Judy, appreicate any help you can give us.


Tito Celli has posted pictures.
BananAlbum
Our street is cordoned off but can't tell if our house is damaged. They've set up a camp for 70 people in Villa.


----------



## miolas

Someone asked about the roads: 

Latest news I have (from 3-4 days ago) is that the Rome-Aquila highway (A24) is closed as there was some problems around Torniparte. So do take the A25 from Rome to reach that area, that works fine.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> If I hear anything at all from either Arnaldo or Gian I will let you know.
> I talk quite frequently to Arnaldo on the phone so I will ask him for you.
> Judy.


Hi Judy

We have just booked our flight out for 1 June (free at the moment to Pescara - just the taxes). If there is anything you want us to check if you're not our before then please let me know.

Julie


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> We have just booked our flight out for 1 June (free at the moment to Pescara - just the taxes). If there is anything you want us to check if you're not our before then please let me know.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie
We will be going out on the 6th May for two weeks, so likewise, if you want us to check anything out let me know.
Where will you be staying?
I have cancelled our August trip as my son and his family were going with us but as the upper floor of our house is now probably unsafe I don't want to expose them to any problems. But John and I will probably go out again in July and then perhaps the end of September/early October.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

miolas said:


> Someone asked about the roads:
> 
> Latest news I have (from 3-4 days ago) is that the Rome-Aquila highway (A24) is closed as there was some problems around Torniparte. So do take the A25 from Rome to reach that area, that works fine.


Hi Mia
Is the tunnel at Bussi open now?
We will be travelling to Ofena next month and my sister and her husband are driving across Europe with their caravan so the information on the roads is very welcome.
Judy


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> We will be going out on the 6th May for two weeks, so likewise, if you want us to check anything out let me know.
> Where will you be staying?
> I have cancelled our August trip as my son and his family were going with us but as the upper floor of our house is now probably unsafe I don't want to expose them to any problems. But John and I will probably go out again in July and then perhaps the end of September/early October.
> Judy.


Fingers crossed things will be better than you anticipate. We hope our near neighbour Linda will have returned to the village before then, she has our spare key. We do worry about her- she's 84 and lives alone. Luckily she was in Rome with her daughter when the earthquake struck, but you can only imagine the effect something like this could have her. If we do need anything i'll let you know. We hope to be able to stay in our house when we go, otherwise I fear we may be camping!!


----------



## ELISA64

My cousin in Pescara has gone to Ofena and he said that the road is fine around the Bussi/Popoli bivio.


----------



## dgudorf

Thank you very much for that information as we fly in to the Pescara Airport.


----------



## Barry

*Carrufo and Villa*



dgudorf said:


> Thank you very much for that information as we fly in to the Pescara Airport.


I finally made contact with Ann in Carrufo. It seems they are still having strong aftershocks and the authorities won't let anyone back into their houses. They are all camped out and food is being brought in to them. She says they are very well supplied with clothes and bedding and that they are all fine.

She also says our house suffered some cracking but the inspectors aren't even going to look at the damage until the aftershocks quit.


----------



## dgudorf

dgudorf said:


> Thank you very much for that information as we fly in to the Pescara Airport.


In case you have not seen this posting here it is for your viewing.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...quake-status-ofena-capestrano.html#post127325


----------



## jgudorf

*Going to Ofena May 1st*



flawed said:


> Thankyou Pam and Judy for the update. Nothing we can do I guess, but it is so very sad and disappointing. If it is anything like my experience, you can forget get a builder any time soon, and the prices will go through the roof.
> There was a lot of trouble here in the Hunter after the earthquake. The damage bill will be astronomical.There were a lot of building scams too, and sub standard buildinmg work done. There were 12 deaths in Newcastle, nothing like the number of dead and injured in Aquila.
> Poor Gianni, thank goodness he had woken up. I wonder how every one fared,
> I wish I was heading there soon. I would so like to see our town. If anyone one is there soon can you cast an eye in the direction of 68-70 via savoia ?
> 
> This is the saddest thing for the province, and it will hurt the area. There was a lot of anxiety in our area after the earthquake, and the rebuilding went on for years.
> 
> The insurance policies were changed and a huge earthquake excess was added.
> Judy I'm like you, I like insurance but I figured the house had been there a hundred years, it wasn't going to burn, and it was rock solid. Just unbelievable, we have only owned it a month.
> 
> Keep the news coming people !


I will be going to Ofena on the evening of May 1st through May 4th. I'll have a look at the exterior of your place and if anyone else would like me to take photos or have a look around (or has left a key with anyone) let me know and I'll do my best. I'm at Via Moscardelli, No 16 directly across from the tallest main church tower. Best wishes, Jon


----------



## GrahamOfena

Hi jgudorf,

I'm going out there towards the end of May, however if you can point your camera at 13 Nicola Moscardelli I'd be very grateful, after all....we are neighbours :-D
Good luck on your trip and I hope you find all is well with your property,
Many thanks in advance,

Graham.


----------



## maisie21

jgudorf said:


> I will be going to Ofena on the evening of May 1st through May 4th. I'll have a look at the exterior of your place and if anyone else would like me to take photos or have a look around (or has left a key with anyone) let me know and I'll do my best. I'm at Via Moscardelli, No 16 directly across from the tallest main church tower. Best wishes, Jon


Hi
We will be there on the 6th May and hopefully staying at our house although we may not be allowed to access the upper floor as that has been badly damaged apparently but we will be able to assess the extent of the damage when we are there. 
Many thanks
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Thanks for your kind offer Jon, 

You will beat us there by a month. We are flying in 29th May and out 1st June.

I would absolutely appreciate any news from the town. Particularly how Gianni and Mira are fairing, and Giacinta and family.

I would also love to hear news of our house. Gianni has a key, and looked at our place, although did not go to the below road level floors, and it was too dark to see upstairs well.There have been a lot of aftershocks since he looked, too. 

I haven't heard much news lately regarding the peolpe in temporary accomodations . I hope their situation improves soon. 

Have a good trip, you will beat Judy there.


----------



## Barry

Gianni isn't answering his cell phone (been trying all week). They still must be camping out as no answer at several people whom I having only house phone numbers for.


----------



## Zarjaz

*Carrufo*

Hi folks.

We bought a villa in Carrufo about 18 months ago, and have got to know Gianni well. He holds a key for us. We spoke to him just after the quake, and he said that our place appears okay. We had booked flights in January to meet Romolo and check out builders, etc., and still plan to make the trip on 22nd April, staying now in Pescara.

I'll take some photos, and post them online in case anyone wants to look.

Gary


----------



## Barry

*Carrufo*



Zarjaz said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> We bought a villa in Carrufo about 18 months ago, and have got to know Gianni well. He holds a key for us. We spoke to him just after the quake, and he said that our place appears okay. We had booked flights in January to meet Romolo and check out builders, etc., and still plan to make the trip on 22nd April, staying now in Pescara.
> 
> I'll take some photos, and post them online in case anyone wants to look.
> 
> Gary


Did we meet you? Your not from Scotland are you? Gianni didn't mention selling another house in Carrufo. Which one. We are via Della Madonna 57. I'll keep trying him over the weekend as well as Ann and Franca. Hopefully I can contact someone!


----------



## flawed

Zarjaz said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> We bought a villa in Carrufo about 18 months ago, and have got to know Gianni well. He holds a key for us. We spoke to him just after the quake, and he said that our place appears okay. We had booked flights in January to meet Romolo and check out builders, etc., and still plan to make the trip on 22nd April, staying now in Pescara.
> 
> I'll take some photos, and post them online in case anyone wants to look.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary,

I was wondering have you booked accomodation in Pescara ? I was worried we wouldn't be able to find anywhere to stay in May when we come over. 
I thought the government had taken over the accomodation in Pescara? 

If anyone knows of a place we could stay in Ofena or nearby nights of 29th 30th 31st May, I would appreciate it . 

Lynda


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Gianni isn't answering his cell phone (been trying all week). They still must be camping out as no answer at several people whom I having only house phone numbers for.


Hi Barry,
I am glad to know that I am not the only one that has not gotten a hold of Gianni. Right after the earthquake I had a friend call Giacinta, she said that he was fine. I just expected to reach him sometime .....After my first Email to Giacinta and quick response, I was surprised when I didn't hear back with the last one. I guess everybody is camping out...


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Try him on his cell phone. That's how I got a hold of him.


Hi Barry,
I don't have his cell phone number, I have scoured my Emails and I could not find it. Would you be so kind and Email it to me at [email protected] I feel bad about not getting through to him. My Sister had a medical scare and spent most of my time the last week or so with her. I kept thinking that I would get through on the home phone....
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## jgudorf

flawed said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I was wondering have you booked accomodation in Pescara ? I was worried we wouldn't be able to find anywhere to stay in May when we come over.
> I thought the government had taken over the accomodation in Pescara?
> 
> If anyone knows of a place we could stay in Ofena or nearby nights of 29th 30th 31st May, I would appreciate it .
> 
> Lynda


Lynda,

I'll ask around as to what my be available, but I am actually hoping to stay in our flat that same weekend with my parents. Still remains to be seen, but depending what I find on weekend of May 1st may have to find some alternative arrangements and will post whatever I can find.

Jon


----------



## Zarjaz

Barry said:


> Did we meet you? Your not from Scotland are you? Gianni didn't mention selling another house in Carrufo. Which one. We are via Della Madonna 57. I'll keep trying him over the weekend as well as Ann and Franca. Hopefully I can contact someone!


We're from near Glasgow. I remember meeting a few Canadians, and having a chat about how I lived in Calgary for a few years. My wife's from Edmonton.

We bought the house with a friend, with a view to renovating the inside (it's finished outside). So, we fly to Rome on Weds, and hope to get to the house that morning and check things out. We're staying in Pescara that night. I'm taking my netbook, and the hotel has free wifi, so I will try to leave an update here on Weds night. Hopefully we can find Gianni.

Gary


----------



## juliet1

jgudorf said:


> I will be going to Ofena on the evening of May 1st through May 4th. I'll have a look at the exterior of your place and if anyone else would like me to take photos or have a look around (or has left a key with anyone) let me know and I'll do my best. I'm at Via Moscardelli, No 16 directly across from the tallest main church tower. Best wishes, Jon


Hi

If you are in the historic centre of Ofena and can find our house and have a look it would be appreciated. We're at 1 Via Garibaldi, just off Via Verde. Linda Berrardi at 4 Via Verde has a key but i'm not sure if she'll be back from Rome when you are there. We're going to Ofena on 1 June so it would be nice to know what to expect when we arrive! 
Managed to get through to Maurizio (HAI scout) on Thursday, he's lost everything as he lived in L'Aquila - terrible for him and his family. We have offered him use of our house but he has something for 2 months but may consider it for use over the summer. He doesn't think Ofena has been release back to the people yet due to aftershocks happening daily so people are still camping out.

Julie


----------



## Zarjaz

flawed said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I was wondering have you booked accomodation in Pescara ? I was worried we wouldn't be able to find anywhere to stay in May when we come over.
> I thought the government had taken over the accomodation in Pescara?
> 
> If anyone knows of a place we could stay in Ofena or nearby nights of 29th 30th 31st May, I would appreciate it .
> 
> Lynda


We didn't have too much trouble. We used laterooms dot com, and staying at the Ambra Palace. We've been there before and, whilst it's not luxury, it'll do myself and my mate for a couple of nights. It's not as bad as some of the reviews! And for £55 per room per night, with breakfast, it's fine.

Gary


----------



## flawed

Zarjaz said:


> We didn't have too much trouble. We used laterooms dot com, and staying at the Ambra Palace. We've been there before and, whilst it's not luxury, it'll do myself and my mate for a couple of nights. It's not as bad as some of the reviews! And for £55 per room per night, with breakfast, it's fine.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary,

I was hoping to stay closer to Ofena this time, however Pescara tempting!

Our cheapy hotel is the Bellariva, but we take our feather pillows. It is about 60 to 65 a night. It on the beach about 6klms from the port. good value good service. Nice restaurants along that strip !


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are in the historic centre of Ofena and can find our house and have a look it would be appreciated. We're at 1 Via Garibaldi, just off Via Verde. Linda Berrardi at 4 Via Verde has a key but i'm not sure if she'll be back from Rome when you are there. We're going to Ofena on 1 June so it would be nice to know what to expect when we arrive!
> Managed to get through to Maurizio (HAI scout) on Thursday, he's lost everything as he lived in L'Aquila - terrible for him and his family. We have offered him use of our house but he has something for 2 months but may consider it for use over the summer. He doesn't think Ofena has been release back to the people yet due to aftershocks happening daily so people are still camping out.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie
I haven't heard anything about the villagers in Ofena not being allowed to stay in their homes. I believe our friend,Renaldo, is still living in his house although he has to stay downstairs.
We know that our house has been damaged upstairs but we are still hoping to stay there when we go next month.
It is terrible for everyone who have lost family and homes, we also know Maurizio, having dealt with him when we bought our property.
Renaldo tries to keep us updated but I don't want to put any extra pressure on him as he has enough to deal with at the moment so we will just wait and see what greets us when we get there.
Judy


----------



## flawed

I mentioned on an earlier post about the stories that would come out. I had an email today from Abruzzo tours, a company I found on the net, when I was research what there wasto see around Ofena. They are a small local company that organize food andwine tours in the heart of Italy.

The owners sister has posted a survivors diary, which is very interesting on their website. 

I will cut and paste it below. It helped me understand a little more of their experience,
I was wondering what I could do to help, and I think, I would like to help this little business. I'm still, working my way through the post.

I hope you enjoy it too. I have some details if anyone else would like to help them too. 

a survivor's diary
L'Aquila, April 2009 - Preface

I am an earthquake survivor, and one among the thousands of displaced. 2 days after the earthquake I have the courage to go up to the first floor of my house, take my laptop, and throw a Lan cable down through the window into the garage and connect to the Internet to check my Gmail. Hundreds of unread messages, I start replying to some, then give up. Claustrophobia. My connection is not wireless, the cable is just as long as the garage, I must think of my children. I need the protection of the open sky above me, I feel so safe under the sky. Some of my many friends and contacts all the world over who had my mobile numbers have called, but the largest majority have sent emails, filled forms and had no reply. 
We Abruzzese are proud people, secluded individuals, do not like publicity, do not like to ask for help. All this avalanche of help keeps breaking my armour grown strong through millennia of mountain life. To them and to all those I do not know who are thinking of us and helping us these pages are dedicated, to share what I am living through and let you all who are reading this know how much I feel helped by your concern. Please excuse me if the opinions I express freely hurt your faith, or feelings, or rational convictions, excuse the scanty design and navigation, my English where I make mistake or do not translate the Italian. 
But, first and foremost, THANK YOU! 

If these links don't work go to Abruzzo 2000 

see on right side of page " News from Earthquake Land"

the posts

Before the earthquake 
Palm sunday 
6 april 2009 
3.32 am 
L'Aquila in the Moonlight 
The Waste Land 
Valeria 
Medi 
7 april 2009 
Noah's Ark 
Earthquake Angels 
Coffee 
9 april 2009 
The sins 
Celestino 
10 april 2009 
Casa dello Studente 
The Shower 
The Funeral 
11 april 2009 
L'Aquila Bella 
12 april 2009 
Italiani brava gente 
13 april 2009 
PHS immota manet 
15 april 2009 
Paolo, the "creator of beautiful things" 
16 april 2009 
Sleep 
Previous earthquakes 
earthquake of 27 Nov 1461 
terremoto del 27.11.1461 
The earthquake of L'Aquila 1703 
Terremoto dell'Aquila 1703 
Avezzano earthquake, 13 January 1915 
Terremoto di Avezzano, 13 gennaio 1915


----------



## flawed

Poor Maurizio, I liked him very much. He ws very on the ball, andeasy to talk to. He really tried to find out exactly what we were looking for. We saw a lot of properties with him. He is a scout for HAI and I highly reccomend him.


----------



## miolas

If you are looking for a good place to stay at near Ofena, there is a very good Bed&Breakfast (for 25e/night/person) in CapoD'aqua, just outside Capestrano. Its on the "plain", a 5-10min drive from Ofena. I am sorry not to have their phone nro, but I think Barry has it. (do you ?) I think it was him who last year sent me the phone nro of the Gelateria of Capestrano where they had the nro and called them .. A brand new house built couple years ago with good small apparments (4 of them). They have a very well kept farm house and run the B&B business aside. Very nice place. Do get some own stuff for breakfast in advace, the kithcen does have an espresso pan, but not much more. Very good bathroom, TV in the room & very modern & clean.


----------



## miolas

PS: If you are staying in Pescara, this B&B in Montesilvano is lovely:

inglese


----------



## dgudorf

Thanks for sharing. I just finished reading all of the links regarding the earthquake. Very moving.


----------



## miolas

Found the nro for the CapoD'aqua B&B:

Az Agrituristica Capo d’Aqua, tel: +39-328-962-4982

Say hi from Mia, Finland  They are a lovely family.


----------



## flawed

jgudorf said:


> Lynda,
> 
> I'll ask around as to what my be available, but I am actually hoping to stay in our flat that same weekend with my parents. Still remains to be seen, but depending what I find on weekend of May 1st may have to find some alternative arrangements and will post whatever I can find.
> 
> Jon


No worries, I will probably try Giacinta first, because it is nice, and close. The BB's sound good too. Maybe we can meet while we are there. WEare just going to assess damage and bag up some more rubbish. We were hoping to get power and water for our trip in July organized too. Might try and start bathroom


----------



## flawed

Mia this sounds good, I tried to get my Mum to come over and I didn't want to take her without decent accomodation. She said she doesn't feel up to it yet. Too much flying !


----------



## Beth Ofena

My husband Neil went to Ofena yesterday to have a look at our house. We are on Vicolo Del Forno, at the end near the church. From the outside there isn't much to see except a few small cracks. Inside however, there are quite a few cracks which seem to get worse the higher up the house you go (we have three floors plus a cellar). There were officials in the village assessing the houses and a fireman came round to have a look. He confirmed that it does need assessing properly by a Technico so we're now on the waiting list for that.

The link below is to an album of photos Neil took around the village. I have also added in a few of some of the damage to our house as although obviously every property will have been affected differently, it may give you an idea of what some of the properties may look like from the inside.

Ofena - after the earthquake - a set on Flickr

Neil saw Giacinta who is now back in her house and she and her family are all well. Her house was not badly damaged and just has a few small cracks upstairs. I am so glad that they are now able to get back into their own home.

We go out for a week from 6th May so if anyone wants us to take photos of the outside of their house, just let me know.

All the best, Beth.


----------



## Barry

Thanks for the pictures.
If you go maybe ask the locals the best way to fix the cracks. I was thinking to inject epoxy then repoint the mortar but maybe thats to elaborate.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> If you go maybe ask the locals the best way to fix the cracks. I was thinking to inject epoxy then repoint the mortar but maybe thats to elaborate.


Hi Barry
We are also going out at the same time. We have already been told that we have damage to the bedroom ceilings so my husband, who is very good at DIY, will be assessing the damage to see what will be the best way to fix the damage. We have got to meet with our builder Tonino as we need to pay him for some work that he has done for us so I shall ask his opinion for the best solution.

Judy.


----------



## TAO

Barry said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> If you go maybe ask the locals the best way to fix the cracks. I was thinking to inject epoxy then repoint the mortar but maybe thats to elaborate.


Hi Barry,
I'm sorry to hear about Gianni and Mira and everyone in Ofena. I hope your house is OK in Carufo.
The last time I was in Abruzzo was in October ,stayed in Chieti area, near Fina
for 10 days and stopped by Ofena and Carufo for a couple days before I drove up to Tuscany to meet up with my kids for a few more weeks.
My heart goes out to everyone and their family there and hope everything will be better soon.
Are you going there any time soon? Say hi to Gianni and Mira for me.


----------



## Barry

TAO said:


> Hi Barry,
> I'm sorry to hear about Gianni and Mira and everyone in Ofena. I hope your house is OK in Carufo.
> The last time I was in Abruzzo was in October ,stayed in Chieti area, near Fina
> for 10 days and stopped by Ofena and Carufo for a couple days before I drove up to Tuscany to meet up with my kids for a few more weeks.
> My heart goes out to everyone and their family there and hope everything will be better soon.
> Are you going there any time soon? Say hi to Gianni and Mira for me.


Are you still looking or is your place in France enough for now? What are you doing now that we have lost our direct flight to Paris?


----------



## TAO

I think I've found what I like already, but........ I have enough problems with the property in France!!
What do you mean by losing the direct flight to paris? I have not followed up the flights since I came back last November .
I always go with Air canada even though it's not the best airline!!
Have you heard from Gianni and Mira? Hope their place is OK. Keep me posted.
Y.


----------



## Barry

TAO said:


> I think I've found what I like already, but........ I have enough problems with the property in France!!
> What do you mean by losing the direct flight to paris? I have not followed up the flights since I came back last November .
> I always go with Air canada even though it's not the best airline!!
> Have you heard from Gianni and Mira? Hope their place is OK. Keep me posted.
> Y.


I was thinking you flew with Zoom who went bankrupt in the fall. Haven't been able to get a hold of Gianni again but did talk to Ferdinando Merlonghi, the deputy mayor last weekend. He said they were starting to assess the houses but the problem seems to be some people are still unwilling to sleep in their houses even if they weren't damaged. He said they had no damage to their place but were sleeping downstairs as a precaution until the after shocks quit.


----------



## Barry

Zarjaz said:


> We're from near Glasgow. I remember meeting a few Canadians, and having a chat about how I lived in Calgary for a few years. My wife's from Edmonton.
> 
> We bought the house with a friend, with a view to renovating the inside (it's finished outside). So, we fly to Rome on Weds, and hope to get to the house that morning and check things out. We're staying in Pescara that night. I'm taking my netbook, and the hotel has free wifi, so I will try to leave an update here on Weds night. Hopefully we can find Gianni.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary
It was us you met in Carrufo. Gianni said you were having second thoughts about the house. Have you decided to stay with it?

Barry


----------



## flawed

Beth Ofena said:


> My husband Neil went to Ofena yesterday to have a look at our house. We are on Vicolo Del Forno, at the end near the church. From the outside there isn't much to see except a few small cracks. Inside however, there are quite a few cracks which seem to get worse the higher up the house you go (we have three floors plus a cellar). There were officials in the village assessing the houses and a fireman came round to have a look. He confirmed that it does need assessing properly by a Technico so we're now on the waiting list for that.
> 
> The link below is to an album of photos Neil took around the village. I have also added in a few of some of the damage to our house as although obviously every property will have been affected differently, it may give you an idea of what some of the properties may look like from the inside.
> 
> Ofena - after the earthquake - a set on Flickr
> 
> Neil saw Giacinta who is now back in her house and she and her family are all well. Her house was not badly damaged and just has a few small cracks upstairs. I am so glad that they are now able to get back into their own home.
> 
> We go out for a week from 6th May so if anyone wants us to take photos of the outside of their house, just let me know.
> 
> All the best, Beth.


Hi Beth I finally had a chance to look at your pictures on flikr, The inside of your place had quite a bit of cracking. I wonder if it be like that for all of us? 
Thanks for the look around the town. Quite a few people will be there soon so I'm looking forward to some more news.


----------



## Zarjaz

Barry said:


> Hi Gary
> It was us you met in Carrufo. Gianni said you were having second thoughts about the house. Have you decided to stay with it?
> 
> Barry


Hi again,

We were in Carrufo last week. It's sad to see some of the houses so badly damaged. Gianni gave us a tour of his home, and showed where bricks from the walls landed on his bed just after he'd jumped up. Very scary. His house has a lot of damage, but the one next door may need to be demolished - some of the walls have moved 6 inches out and there are huge cracks. Although there are tents, most had moved back into their damaged homes, as it had been very wet. We had lunch with some folk in the village hall - which was warm, dry, and has good cooking facilities. The church is taped off, because it has large cracks beside the tower.

Our own place, which is a semi-detached (duplex) looked fine outside. The Italians from whom we bought it still live in the other half. Internally, there were many cracks. Romolo came with us and thinks we ned 10cm concrete on each ceiling, with iron tie bars, to strengthen. He advised us that 100% grants will be available for repairs, but have to be paid up front and claimed back. We know someone with a home near Naples that was damaged in the quake 10 years ago...and it took 9 years to get the grant from the government...!

Inspectors were in the village, and will have to look at everyone's home to assess damage. Romolo is doing a survey for us, and trying to get quotes for the strengthening works. Luckily, we hadn't started any renovations, but now feel that we're much further back. We had thought about selling up, but obviously there won't be any buyers now!

While we were there, staying in Pescara, they had another tremor (3.6 richter), and have been having smaller tremors since the original quake. All this movement is only going to weaken structures further.

A bit depressing, but at least it's only a holiday home for us - as opposed to the villagers who have suffered much more.

Gary


----------



## maryann

Zarjaz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We were in Carrufo last week. It's sad to see some of the houses so badly damaged. Gianni gave us a tour of his home, and showed where bricks from the walls landed on his bed just after he'd jumped up. Very scary. His house has a lot of damage, but the one next door may need to be demolished - some of the walls have moved 6 inches out and there are huge cracks. Although there are tents, most had moved back into their damaged homes, as it had been very wet. We had lunch with some folk in the village hall - which was warm, dry, and has good cooking facilities. The church is taped off, because it has large cracks beside the tower.
> 
> Our own place, which is a semi-detached (duplex) looked fine outside. The Italians from whom we bought it still live in the other half. Internally, there were many cracks. Romolo came with us and thinks we ned 10cm concrete on each ceiling, with iron tie bars, to strengthen. He advised us that 100% grants will be available for repairs, but have to be paid up front and claimed back. We know someone with a home near Naples that was damaged in the quake 10 years ago...and it took 9 years to get the grant from the government...!
> 
> Inspectors were in the village, and will have to look at everyone's home to assess damage. Romolo is doing a survey for us, and trying to get quotes for the strengthening works. Luckily, we hadn't started any renovations, but now feel that we're much further back. We had thought about selling up, but obviously there won't be any buyers now!
> 
> While we were there, staying in Pescara, they had another tremor (3.6 richter), and have been having smaller tremors since the original quake. All this movement is only going to weaken structures further.
> 
> A bit depressing, but at least it's only a holiday home for us - as opposed to the villagers who have suffered much more.
> 
> Gary


Hello, Gary,
My name is MaryAnn. I have not written on the forum for a while. I have been too busy for months searching out properties in Calabria on the Internet. We are going in July and plan on moving permanently there within a year or so. I am very sorry about the damage your home suffered. I understand your gratitude in that it was not your permanent home, but still...
I was wondering if while you were there, any folks mentioned the west coast of Calabria, which is the toe. We are looking in the province of Cosenza, near Scalea.
Were there tremors there? I appreciate any information.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## MaryAnn Pasquantonio

roo said:


> I'll check with my dad what he knew about lidio, because his parents were from carrufo perhaps he wouldn't really know them, what year was your grandmother born and is she buried in ofena? As for Mary Ann it depends which pasquantonio family she's from (my3rd cousin?) I should know her, is her father a lawyer or judge? Interesting. There are quite a few pasquantonio dwellings in ofena. (Mine included) Rosa


Rosa,

Barry mentioned your name and relationship to me several months ago. I was online searching through the posts and found this one. 
I am going to Ofena in September and would love to know where the Pasquantonio homes are. Do you know if the town has records where I could find the home where my grandparents lived? It would be back in the 1800's.

Thanks,

MaryAnn Pasquantonio


----------



## Barry

Zarjaz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We were in Carrufo last week. It's sad to see some of the houses so badly damaged. Gianni gave us a tour of his home, and showed where bricks from the walls landed on his bed just after he'd jumped up. Very scary. His house has a lot of damage, but the one next door may need to be demolished - some of the walls have moved 6 inches out and there are huge cracks. Although there are tents, most had moved back into their damaged homes, as it had been very wet. We had lunch with some folk in the village hall - which was warm, dry, and has good cooking facilities. The church is taped off, because it has large cracks beside the tower.
> 
> Our own place, which is a semi-detached (duplex) looked fine outside. The Italians from whom we bought it still live in the other half. Internally, there were many cracks. Romolo came with us and thinks we ned 10cm concrete on each ceiling, with iron tie bars, to strengthen. He advised us that 100% grants will be available for repairs, but have to be paid up front and claimed back. We know someone with a home near Naples that was damaged in the quake 10 years ago...and it took 9 years to get the grant from the government...!
> 
> Inspectors were in the village, and will have to look at everyone's home to assess damage. Romolo is doing a survey for us, and trying to get quotes for the strengthening works. Luckily, we hadn't started any renovations, but now feel that we're much further back. We had thought about selling up, but obviously there won't be any buyers now!
> 
> While we were there, staying in Pescara, they had another tremor (3.6 richter), and have been having smaller tremors since the original quake. All this movement is only going to weaken structures further.
> 
> A bit depressing, but at least it's only a holiday home for us - as opposed to the villagers who have suffered much more.
> 
> Gary


Ferdinando Merlonghi figures it will be July before everything is assessed and they can get on with things. We haven't heard anything on our house yet as we figure, like you, it's a vacation home at present and we don't want to bother poor Gianni looking at it for us. We will worry about it when we go in September and have a good look at what needs to be done then.

Barry


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Ferdinando Merlonghi figures it will be July before everything is assessed and they can get on with things. We haven't heard anything on our house yet as we figure, like you, it's a vacation home at present and we don't want to bother poor Gianni looking at it for us. We will worry about it when we go in September and have a good look at what needs to be done then.
> 
> Barry


Hi everyone. 

Rod and I are heading to Ofena to check our place out 28th May to 1st June and we haven't been able to contact Gianni or Giacinta. Gianni has our only keys and I wanted to stay at Giacintas if it is available.
I haven't got a response to email and. I must have the wrong phone number for Giacinta, It is getting urgent can anyone help with some info or new details ? 

Thanks, Lynda


----------



## dgudorf

My son was in Ofena last weekend. He made a posting. Here it is. We will be in Ofena the same time you are with Jonathan.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...20474-earthquake-status-ofena-capestrano.html

Bruce,

I just returned from Ofena late last night and I must say things are better than I expected. Looking at seismic charts, the ground is still shaking quite regularly, but most of the tremors are around magnitude 3 and near the original quake.

You place next to the old olive oil storage vats (which I had amazingly never noticed before) appears to have held up well. And the house behind and above you has not fallen on it (which would be possible concern). It all looks to be perfectly intact.

That being said, like a few have posted elsewhere, there is sometimes damage to the interior despite no viisble exterior damage. My place had some rather big cracks in the ceilings and walls, especially where there are steel support beams, as these resist movement and do not move with the shockwave. The plaster cracks away, forming cracks along the beams, but in some ways is a good indication of the strength, rather than weakness, of the building. So I would expect you may have some plaster and dust, but hopefully no major damage.

Giacinta is doing well, her shop is back open and Vicenzo is back working at the Comune which is open. The Aufinum bar suffered no damage and is open and as lively as ever. Giacinta has taken in several family members to her home who did lose houses in the quake so we are giving our place to them for use for their guests who are booked in this summer. I can ask if they need any further houses for this or any other purpose.

I can send you photos if you like just forward your email to [email protected]tmail.com

Cheers, Jon


----------



## dgudorf

Giacinta Dionisi

0862 956548

3286272866

[email protected]


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Rod and I are heading to Ofena to check our place out 28th May to 1st June and we haven't been able to contact Gianni or Giacinta. Gianni has our only keys and I wanted to stay at Giacintas if it is available.
> I haven't got a response to email and. I must have the wrong phone number for Giacinta, It is getting urgent can anyone help with some info or new details ?
> 
> Thanks, Lynda


Just talked to Gianni. He got your message. Mira has gone back to Cuba and he's moved into the garage although the police are harasing him for living in a condemed house. I called him about 8:30 Italian time and he says if you need to get a hold of him call on is phone around that time.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Just talked to Gianni. He got your message. Mira has gone back to Cuba and he's moved into the garage although the police are harasing him for living in a condemed house. I called him about 8:30 Italian time and he says if you need to get a hold of him call on is phone around that time.


Thanks heaps Barry, 

I was worried because I have emailed him and Rod sent text to him. He was going to try and ring him again today. We were just a bit worried he wouldn't be there. I knew Mira was going back to Cuba, and I thought Gianni said he was going to Germany.
I had to move my flight because I couldn't get one for Rod on the 29th so we are going a day earlier, on the 28th. It will be nice to have the extra day anyway. We won't be in Ofena until the afternoon of the 28th. We thought we would have to get a locksmith. 

I am so sorry for Gianni, I didn't think there was that much damage after all. I can't believe they have condemned it. I can't see what harm there is in him staying in the Garage, as it is single storey on a concrete slab. There should be no danger. What a hassle. I will be very interested to hear how he is progressing with his repairs. I hope it not as I feared, that he can't get anyone. 

Romolo offered to start the ball rolling with claims, but we need to see what damage if any has been done. I still haven't managed to get the water or power sorted out. Pity because we wanted to camp out there in July. 

Thanks for letting him kmow we are coming Barry. We are looking forward to our trip so much.
Lynda


----------



## flawed

Thanks for the details. I was using the wrong country code. I talked to Giacinta, and told her I sent an email.


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Thanks heaps Barry,
> 
> I was worried because I have emailed him and Rod sent text to him. He was going to try and ring him again today. We were just a bit worried he wouldn't be there. I knew Mira was going back to Cuba, and I thought Gianni said he was going to Germany.
> I had to move my flight because I couldn't get one for Rod on the 29th so we are going a day earlier, on the 28th. It will be nice to have the extra day anyway. We won't be in Ofena until the afternoon of the 28th. We thought we would have to get a locksmith.
> 
> I am so sorry for Gianni, I didn't think there was that much damage after all. I can't believe they have condemned it. I can't see what harm there is in him staying in the Garage, as it is single storey on a concrete slab. There should be no danger. What a hassle. I will be very interested to hear how he is progressing with his repairs. I hope it not as I feared, that he can't get anyone.
> 
> Romolo offered to start the ball rolling with claims, but we need to see what damage if any has been done. I still haven't managed to get the water or power sorted out. Pity because we wanted to camp out there in July.
> 
> Thanks for letting him kmow we are coming Barry. We are looking forward to our trip so much.
> Lynda


I guess your place didn't have much if any damage according to Gianni. They are still getting after shocks so are reluctant to do much work until the ground quits moving. Until Gianni can get the walls strengthened he's not suppose to go into the house. Our whole end of the village has been closed off so he hasn't been able to go into our place to check it. You can't drive through Carrufo so if you go to Gianni's you have to continue up the road to Villa and come into Carrufo from that end. No money for repairs has come from the government yet. They haven't even fixed the hospital! Gianni says we aren't likely to get any help as these are not our primary residences.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> I guess your place didn't have much if any damage according to Gianni. They are still getting after shocks so are reluctant to do much work until the ground quits moving. Until Gianni can get the walls strengthened he's not suppose to go into the house. Our whole end of the village has been closed off so he hasn't been able to go into our place to check it. You can't drive through Carrufo so if you go to Gianni's you have to continue up the road to Villa and come into Carrufo from that end. No money for repairs has come from the government yet. They haven't even fixed the hospital! Gianni says we aren't likely to get any help as these are not our primary residences.


Hey Barry, I'm so sorry I thought I'd read your place was ok at least from the outside, but that was bruce's. I looked at those pics you put up before but I don't know Carrufo well enough to identify any of the buildings. 
It is good that the Government will help, Abruzzo, but I can't think it will be quick. 
It was years before all the works were completed in Newcastle following the earthquake in 89. (5.6) 
I've never been to Villa, but thanks for the tip. What is Gianni going to do? 
I thought that they hadn't returned home because Mira was afraid to while the aftershocks were continuing. If he can't go home, how will he live? He won't have any income from his B&B. 
Where is the hospital? I think Gary was in Ofena recently, and he mentioned having lunch in a hall. it sounded like a communal cooking facility. It is more than a month since the big quake. I am sorry to hear that peoples lives are so disrupted still.
I hope we can do something to help while we are there. I assumed Gianni would be taking care of things for you, but let me know if there is anything I can do for you. You won't be over there for a while will you? 
Lynda


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Hey Barry, I'm so sorry I thought I'd read your place was ok at least from the outside, but that was bruce's. I looked at those pics you put up before but I don't know Carrufo well enough to identify any of the buildings.
> It is good that the Government will help, Abruzzo, but I can't think it will be quick.
> It was years before all the works were completed in Newcastle following the earthquake in 89. (5.6)
> I've never been to Villa, but thanks for the tip. What is Gianni going to do?
> I thought that they hadn't returned home because Mira was afraid to while the aftershocks were continuing. If he can't go home, how will he live? He won't have any income from his B&B.
> Where is the hospital? I think Gary was in Ofena recently, and he mentioned having lunch in a hall. it sounded like a communal cooking facility. It is more than a month since the big quake. I am sorry to hear that peoples lives are so disrupted still.
> I hope we can do something to help while we are there. I assumed Gianni would be taking care of things for you, but let me know if there is anything I can do for you. You won't be over there for a while will you?
> Lynda


Gianni is busy with his garden and his various tree orchards. He can still do the real estate if anyone wants to buy in the area! Mira is in Cuba and probably won't come back until the house is fixed. Gianni's living in the garage.
The hospital is in L'Aquila and it was very nice. We were in it when we visited Gianni's mother when she was sick.
We can't do much until they open our road again, hopefully by September when we can go and assess the damage. I'll have to get a second job to pay for all this!


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Gianni is busy with his garden and his various tree orchards. He can still do the real estate if anyone wants to buy in the area! Mira is in Cuba and probably won't come back until the house is fixed. Gianni's living in the garage.
> The hospital is in L'Aquila and it was very nice. We were in it when we visited Gianni's mother when she was sick.
> We can't do much until they open our road again, hopefully by September when we can go and assess the damage. I'll have to get a second job to pay for all this!


Hmm I was thinking that, tourist business and property sales in an area still unstable, not a good position to be in. Gianni I expect is coping better than most though, I can't imagine he will be wallowing in self pity, and will instead be pursuing one of his many interests. He said he had more trees now than he can really handle. I'm sure he is keeping busy, helping people too. 
I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## jgudorf

flawed said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Rod and I are heading to Ofena to check our place out 28th May to 1st June and we haven't been able to contact Gianni or Giacinta. Gianni has our only keys and I wanted to stay at Giacintas if it is available.
> I haven't got a response to email and. I must have the wrong phone number for Giacinta, It is getting urgent can anyone help with some info or new details ?
> 
> Thanks, Lynda


Lynda, I'll be there as well that weekend with my mom and dad. I'd like to say hi if you have time. 

Jon


----------



## flawed

jgudorf said:


> Lynda, I'll be there as well that weekend with my mom and dad. I'd like to say hi if you have time.
> 
> Jon


hey Jon, that would be lovely, I booked to stay at the writers house, just waiting for confirmation. It is the little place across the road from us as you turn to go up the hill to the square, on Pam's website . you could text me on +61 414412473, or come to our place at 68-70 Via Savoia, or where we are staying. 

Are you looking forward to getting there as much as us? 

yeahhhhhhhhhhh! (no earthquakes please))


----------



## flawed

HI PAM 


*Re the writers house. *

I have not received a reply to my email regarding the "writers house" 
I paid the amount in full on my paypal, the amount has come out of my account. 
I am waiting for confirmation of our booking and for details of keys etc 

hope to hear from you soon. 

Lynda


----------



## Beth Ofena

We returned from Abruzzo last night. In Ofena, there are still 40-50 people living in the tents because their houses having been assessed have been declared unsafe. Giacinta has now had to close the store because although it wasn't damaged, the apartment above it has been and therefore the whole building has been declared unsafe by the engineer. All builders have been prevented from working by the Comune, even on properties that are not badly damaged until all the buildings have been fully assessed. The builder we know said he was hoping they would be able to start again in June and he just looked so bored because he couldn't do anything. 

It was announced whilst we were out there that the government would pay 100% of the rebuild costs up to 150,000 euro on primary homes. They haven't yet announced a decision on 2nd homes. The regional paper Il Centro had an article on 2nd homes at the weekend and was asking whether Abruzzo would be treated the same as Le Marche and Umbria were when the earthquake hit there. Apparently 2nd home owners there were given 70% of the rebuild costs. According to someone we know, someone in the Comune in Ofena was talking about the government possibly giving 30-50%!

Our house is going to need the walls tying in, some work on the vaults and possibly a ring of reinforced concrete around the top of the walls (they have to take the roof off to do this!). 

On a different note, if you go be careful as there has been a big effort to up the visual presence of the authorities and as part of this you can't move for Carabinieri trying to catch out motorists! They were even in two different spots within Ofena!


----------



## Barry

The deputy mayor of Villa told me he expected it would be at least July before any work could begin. I suppose that means September!

Have they stopped the speeders or are they just checking documents?

Barry


----------



## pugwashington

flawed said:


> HI PAM
> 
> 
> *Re the writers house. *
> 
> I have not received a reply to my email regarding the "writers house"
> I paid the amount in full on my paypal, the amount has come out of my account.
> I am waiting for confirmation of our booking and for details of keys etc
> 
> hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Lynda


Sent you two replies today am hoping you have them. Stephania has the key am waiting for reply from you as to time you will be arrivin so as to let her know.


----------



## flawed

pugwashington said:


> Sent you two replies today am hoping you have them. Stephania has the key am waiting for reply from you as to time you will be arrivin so as to let her know.


yes I got your replies thanks, glad everything is settled. I was worried we wouldn't be able to find anything because of the earthquake.
we should get in around 5,00PM


----------



## jgudorf

*Ofena*



Beth Ofena said:


> We returned from Abruzzo last night. In Ofena, there are still 40-50 people living in the tents because their houses having been assessed have been declared unsafe. Giacinta has now had to close the store because although it wasn't damaged, the apartment above it has been and therefore the whole building has been declared unsafe by the engineer. All builders have been prevented from working by the Comune, even on properties that are not badly damaged until all the buildings have been fully assessed. The builder we know said he was hoping they would be able to start again in June and he just looked so bored because he couldn't do anything.
> 
> It was announced whilst we were out there that the government would pay 100% of the rebuild costs up to 150,000 euro on primary homes. They haven't yet announced a decision on 2nd homes. The regional paper Il Centro had an article on 2nd homes at the weekend and was asking whether Abruzzo would be treated the same as Le Marche and Umbria were when the earthquake hit there. Apparently 2nd home owners there were given 70% of the rebuild costs. According to someone we know, someone in the Comune in Ofena was talking about the government possibly giving 30-50%!
> 
> Our house is going to need the walls tying in, some work on the vaults and possibly a ring of reinforced concrete around the top of the walls (they have to take the roof off to do this!).
> 
> On a different note, if you go be careful as there has been a big effort to up the visual presence of the authorities and as part of this you can't move for Carabinieri trying to catch out motorists! They were even in two different spots within Ofena!


Thanks for the update Beth. Things have obviously changed a great deal for the worse since the first week of May. I'm headed back to Ofena May 29th so hopefully am allowed back into our apartment. All other info is appreciated.


----------



## Beth Ofena

Barry said:


> The deputy mayor of Villa told me he expected it would be at least July before any work could begin. I suppose that means September!
> 
> Have they stopped the speeders or are they just checking documents?
> 
> Barry


They stopped us to check documents but we had been warned before that by someone in the village to make sure we were wearing seatbelts etc so I presume they have been known for stopping people for that.


----------



## claire

*Get together?*

Hi there,

it is so good to see that there are so many people in Ofena! We are there on the 21st May to Sunday - come round if you are there too.

Here is our website : House in Italy.

you can also text me: 00 33 6 30 42 46 49.

We'll be there in mid-August too. Who's up for a barbeque?

Claire


----------



## maisie21

Hi Everyone
We returned from Ofena this morning. It was gloriously hot and the poppies were in full bloom.
We had originally planned to stay for two weeks but we managed to get the Civil Protection officers to have a look at our property and they told us that we could not stay there because the damage to the property was too bad 'very,very grave' according to them. They also told us that because we are renovating the property and that it is ' a work in progress' we should not be staying there anyway. According to them you must have a certificate from a Geometra stating that you house is 'habitable' and they are not supplied until the work is finished!!!!
The ceilings and walls on the upper floor have been badly damaged with large cracks in the vaults, walls, window recesses and floors and because the tiles had slipped on the roof rain water had leaked through into the bathroom and bedrooms. The ground floor did not sustain any damage which was largely due to the fact that our neighbours garden provided the support.
The geometra also came to assess the house and has told us that all of the ceilings and a dividing wall upstairs must be taken down so that they can put in steel rods and ties as the walls have moved outwards. He is going to write a report but because he is inundated with work at the moment( as one would expect) he cannot say when it will be ready but he has advised us to get a quote from a builder. It also means that the builder will need to access the neighbours house next door so that he can put in all of the ties to strengthen the house and as they live in Rome that complicates issues. He is expecting the repair costs to be a minimum of 15.000Euros. Although we were told initially that we may get 30% of the cost back from the government he believes that everyone will get a 100% even non residents. But, this requires new legislation apparently and that takes time. We may have to pay the costs ourselves initially and then submit receipts or the other alternative that is being discussed is the builders completing the work and they then apply for financial restitution from the Government. But, it is going to be a long slow process and Vincenzo is predicting up to three years, possibly longer for the work to be done on the damaged properties.
When we arrived all of the properties in Via Delle AIE and the surrounding area were deserted, although one family did move back whilst we were still there. Our neighbour Gian Domenico Silvestrone is not allowed to go into his house which is three floors high because of the internal and external damage, they have been told that they may have to have it pulled down. He was sleeping in a tent in his garden and his 85 year old mother was sleeping in the back of his car.
Our friend Arnaldo has also suffered extensive damage to his property and although he was initially told that he and his wife, Maria could stay on the ground floor they have since been told that they must move out although Maria is refusing to stay in the tents provided. We did hear before we left, on the grapevine, that temporary accomodation is to be built in the villages to house the homeless but when that will happen no one knows at present.

We have lodged all of our details and contact numbers with Vincenzo in the commune and they are working extremely hard to try and get everybody's houses assessed asap.
Apparently all of the residents of L'Aquila and 49 surrounding towns and villages have had their ICI( Community Taxes) waived this year and that includes ex pats who have bought there.

Also because so many of the properties within the immediate centre of Ofena are so unstable the centre is to be cordonned off, in and around the Piazza.
With all that has happened we did not hear one word of complaint from the villagers, everyone we spoke to was just glad that they came out of it physically unscathed.

We are hoping to go out again in August/September but it all depends on the reports that we get as we cannot do any work in the house until the damage is repaired.


----------



## Celyn

Hello all
I'm feeling a bit down as we were supposed to be visiting Ofena this weekend but had to cancel our plans due to the earthe quake. I'm avidly reading all your messages however to 'keep in touch'! We will have to come and see the tower maybe next spring when things have hopefully started to get back to normal (as much as is possible). Hope all is well with everyone - Judy you must let us know how everything is when you get back.
Jan


----------



## Celyn

Hello Judy
Your message popped up just after I'd posted mine! How sad that your house has been damaged so badly, but then I suppose it is all relative isn't it, at least it is still there and it is possible to repair. You must be very dissappointed as I think you said you were hoping to retire there soon. I'm thinking of you and all the people in Ofena who are still having to 'camp out'.
Jan


----------



## Barbara Summa

Hi Jan,

I am going the 28th and try to post on my blog whatever I see and the pictures we are going to make. 

I honeslty tried to avoid going because I am afraid of wat I will see the moment I get near L'Aquila. I know the situation in the camps there is really bad, but in ofena is still relatively OK. 

my mom was there a couple of days ago, a few people are living in the tents and I truly hope they will get out of there before all the epidemis and sicknesses breaking out in the camps in L'Aquila get there too.

I think we better be happy we werent' there when it happened. And for the future, the damages can be repaired and we will all meet there one day.


Ciao,
Barbara


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hello Judy
> Your message popped up just after I'd posted mine! How sad that your house has been damaged so badly, but then I suppose it is all relative isn't it, at least it is still there and it is possible to repair. You must be very dissappointed as I think you said you were hoping to retire there soon. I'm thinking of you and all the people in Ofena who are still having to 'camp out'.
> Jan


Hi Jan
Yes, we are very disappointed with what has happened to the house but as you say it is still standing and although we are not allowed to stay in it now!!! we have always got our home here to return to which many of the villagers do not, and although they are all very concerned about the future they remain remarkably cheerful given the circumstances.
We were planning to move to Ofena next year but that move has now been put on hold until we can get the work done on the house but also so that my husband John can continue working so that we have the funds to pay for the repairs, up front, if we need to. The residents living on Via Aldo Moro, which is close to us, have appeared to have escaped major damage, but the Geometra told us that our properties were susceptible because they were built on a hill.
The daughter of one of our neighbours has had to move in with them as their house in L'Aquila was flattened in the quake.
Judy.


----------



## miolas

*Bed & Breakfast Info*

Hi,

As a lot of people seem to be going to Ofena area now May-June 2009, here is the phone nro of that nice B&B at Capo D'Aqua, just outside Capestrano. 

It's a 5-10min drive from Ofena, price 25e/person/night. Modern & clean, can be recommended. 

CapoD'aqua B&B:

Az Agrituristica Capo d’Aqua, tel: +39-328-962-4982

Greetings, Mia from Finland

PS: My sister will be at Ofena last week of May & first week of June. Myself next time in October. Have a nice summer meanwhile! 

Good to see that for most cases, lfe is getting back on normal track again.


----------



## ELISA64

Judy,
thank you for the update.


----------



## Barry

Judy,

Now you have us depressed. I suspected that the original reports on the damage were optimistic as well as the time line for getting repair work underway! There are a bunch of us from Canada planning to come in September but if we can't stay in our houses we may have to replan. As you say our needs aren't a priority. If they could get our 85 year old neighbor's house fixed so she could live in it again that would be a big plus. There are only 2 permanent residents at the start of via della Madonna in Carrufo. Delia age 85 and Francesca age 28. Delia's can't stay in her house and Francesca is to afraid to stay in hers! 
This may be an opportunity for us as we had thought of removing the second floor from the unfinished side of our house and making it a large terrace but were told we probably wouldn't get planning permission. In fact if we had to take that entire side out we would have some room to put in a patio!
Did you visit Gianni?

Barry


----------



## Barbara Summa

I just called the Comune of Ofena this morning, I probably talked to Vincenzo. 

As a resident abroad I am not eligible for getting some living space in the tents, as my brother thought it was possible during my stay in Italy. they have at the moment 40 people living in tents, but all the work is being put in finding an alternative accomodation for them and get them out of there. 

Here again mixed feelings: on the one hand, yes, let's find a better housing for peole, in tents they can get more easily sick and already now the temperatures inside at daytime are huge.

On the other hand for many people a tent feels 'safer' in case of a new earthquake, I can imagine very well Delia is having this sort of trouble.

Keep us informed when you guys are going down.


----------



## ELISA64

A friend of mine in Milano works for the Croce Rossa. This week they are setting up another tendopoli in Aquila. I know that the government is talking about putting up pre-fab houses,,hopefully very soon.

I lived in italy for several years and saw first hand how the government works..unfortunately this is going to be a long and slow process. I truly hope that Berlusconi moves quickly on all the promises made!


----------



## Barry

What about that campground below Capestrano on the Tirino River? It looked very nice.


----------



## maisie21

ELISA64 said:


> Judy,
> thank you for the update.


You are welcome.
I am just sorry that it could not have been more positive.
Everyone that we spoke to remained philosophical but they are very frustrated by the lack of information that they are receiving.
It remains a beautiful area.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy,
> 
> Now you have us depressed. I suspected that the original reports on the damage were optimistic as well as the time line for getting repair work underway! There are a bunch of us from Canada planning to come in September but if we can't stay in our houses we may have to replan. As you say our needs aren't a priority. If they could get our 85 year old neighbor's house fixed so she could live in it again that would be a big plus. There are only 2 permanent residents at the start of via della Madonna in Carrufo. Delia age 85 and Francesca age 28. Delia's can't stay in her house and Francesca is to afraid to stay in hers!
> This may be an opportunity for us as we had thought of removing the second floor from the unfinished side of our house and making it a large terrace but were told we probably wouldn't get planning permission. In fact if we had to take that entire side out we would have some room to put in a patio!
> Did you visit Gianni?
> 
> Barry


Sorry Barry.
I did not intend for it to be too negative, but as you know, being an expat we have to rely on what information we can get when we each visit the area.

Our neighbour is also in her mid eighties and sleeping in a small tent in the garden, she goes to another neighbours house to cook her meals!!

Unfortunately it is going to be a long waiting game.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

Judy,

You are just confirming what we expected! Hope for the best but be prepared for the worst.
Just wish we had a Ryan Air so we could pop over for the weekend. I'am prepared to camp out, good sporting goods store in Silvi Marina, but my wife would whine and complain.


----------



## ELISA64

maisie21 said:


> You are welcome.
> I am just sorry that it could not have been more positive.
> Everyone that we spoke to remained philosophical but they are very frustrated by the lack of information that they are receiving.
> It remains a beautiful area.
> Judy.



Judy, the people of this land especially the elderly are resilient, strong, very proud..they have seen so much in their life,,, i can't even imagine what the people that have lost loved ones, their homes must feel. I really hope that in the next 6 months the government move quickly to help the homeless!


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Sorry Barry.
> I did not intend for it to be too negative, but as you know, being an expat we have to rely on what information we can get when we each visit the area.
> 
> Our neighbour is also in her mid eighties and sleeping in a small tent in the garden, she goes to another neighbours house to cook her meals!!
> 
> Unfortunately it is going to be a long waiting game.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, I enjoyed your post also. The situation is more dire than I expected. So they check your papers coming into town? Does that mean local only access? 

Did you have trouble moving around? Did you check out Laquila? 
Are you sorry now that you had your house inspected? I am just wondering whether to let them in at all, as it seems like everything is being condemned! 

Very funny about the permission to live in the place, which is only available after it is finished. 

I'm thinking I might get a tent etc just in case, if there is going to be a protracted 
interference by the authorities.At least we have a yard. i was trying to get my water and power on to the house, I wonder if I will even be able to achieve that. 

Well I'm very grateful to have the writers house to stay in this trip. We were just planning to bag up some rubbish and sweep up some more this trip anyway. 

I was going to meet with Romelo, but I'm thinking it would be pointless at the momen, as there will be more urgent work to be done for the locals. . It is pretty frustrating that nothing is happening at the moment. Such a waste of time. I feel so sorry for the people unable to return home. 

I look forward to finding out some more about the situation next week and hope to catch up with Jon and Barbara. Barbara I hope you can find somewhere to stay, Giacinta was going to ask some friends about their place for me, she might be a good person to ask. Hope you can find something.


----------



## pugwashington

Barry said:


> What about that campground below Capestrano on the Tirino River? It looked very nice.


It is nice we have stayed a few times - but cold showers only.


----------



## Barbara Summa

*Info on Abruzzo and help small companies to start up again*

Hi guys,

After the earthquake I was really scared of coming back to ofena and especially L'Aquila, i have been following daily life in the militarized camps through blogs and facebook and I was only getting depressed. It is a good thing now I decided to go, I feel more and more impatient to go, see and eventually learn how to help, even from a distance.

if you read italian you might want to check this website: www.3e32.com. Is is a spontaneous group in L'Aquila asking involvment of locals in the big decisions. their motto is 100% recontruction, transparency.

They collect signatures, help people getting informed and collect links to press and other information sources.

Here my idea: I want to start collecting through the Dutch companies I know their used, but working laptops. Here it is usual every few years to buy new hardware because it is convenient for fiscal resons. Usually they give back the old stuff in change of a small discount on the new order. 

I want to ask them to donate the laptops in order to open in the bigger camps a small Internet point. Students complain for the lack of this sort of facilities, while the university is doint the utmost to keep them there and not move to other universities and help them to catch up with exams.

But I also think of small companies and everybody who needs to keep informed family and friends spread all over the place might use this sort of facilities.

So my question is; is there such a possibility in your country/company/association to ask for this sort of help? I also want to start a project with the foreign chambers of commerce/foreign trade commissions for a sort of partnership to cover up for the costs of an Internet connection and a virtual helpdesk to help small companies to get back in business and expand abroad. 

I already have the address of a company in L'Aquila that produces decorative panels for interiors, they make beautyful things and is very worth to help them find clients.

If you think you can help, have connections with companies and agencies in your country, or just good ideas, please write me at orsovolante(at)gmail.com.

ciao,
Barbara


----------



## pugwashington

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After the earthquake I was really scared of coming back to ofena and especially L'Aquila, i have been following daily life in the militarized camps through blogs and facebook and I was only getting depressed. It is a good thing now I decided to go, I feel more and more impatient to go, see and eventually learn how to help, even from a distance.
> 
> if you read italian you might want to check this website: www.3e32.com. Is is a spontaneous group in L'Aquila asking involvment of locals in the big decisions. their motto is 100% recontruction, transparency.
> 
> They collect signatures, help people getting informed and collect links to press and other information sources.
> 
> Here my idea: I want to start collecting through the Dutch companies I know their used, but working laptops. Here it is usual every few years to buy new hardware because it is convenient for fiscal resons. Usually they give back the old stuff in change of a small discount on the new order.
> 
> I want to ask them to donate the laptops in order to open in the bigger camps a small Internet point. Students complain for the lack of this sort of facilities, while the university is doint the utmost to keep them there and not move to other universities and help them to catch up with exams.
> 
> But I also think of small companies and everybody who needs to keep informed family and friends spread all over the place might use this sort of facilities.
> 
> So my question is; is there such a possibility in your country/company/association to ask for this sort of help? I also want to start a project with the foreign chambers of commerce/foreign trade commissions for a sort of partnership to cover up for the costs of an Internet connection and a virtual helpdesk to help small companies to get back in business and expand abroad.
> 
> I already have the address of a company in L'Aquila that produces decorative panels for interiors, they make beautyful things and is very worth to help them find clients.
> 
> If you think you can help, have connections with companies and agencies in your country, or just good ideas, please write me at orsovolante(at)gmail.com.
> 
> ciao,
> Barbara


If needed I could make websites - Can do it for free for small site or as a swap if the site is bigger. Eg decorative door panel for a site that would take me two weeks or more. Small sites take me a couple of days. 

My son has a computer service business, I will ask him if he is willing to try to get some old computing equipment if needed.

York university take in old computing equipment and repair it and send it out to africa - they might be able to help or put you in touch with an appropriate organisation.

Pamela


----------



## Barbara Summa

Thanks Pamela, that would be great. I will go, see and then, with a better view on the current situation, make a plan when I am back from Abruzzo.



pugwashington said:


> If needed I could make websites - Can do it for free for small site or as a swap if the site is bigger. Eg decorative door panel for a site that would take me two weeks or more. Small sites take me a couple of days.
> 
> My son has a computer service business, I will ask him if he is willing to try to get some old computing equipment if needed.
> 
> York university take in old computing equipment and repair it and send it out to africa - they might be able to help or put you in touch with an appropriate organisation.
> 
> Pamela


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> You are welcome.
> I am just sorry that it could not have been more positive.
> Everyone that we spoke to remained philosophical but they are very frustrated by the lack of information that they are receiving.
> It remains a beautiful area.
> Judy.


Hi Judy

Counting the days down until we go out to Ofena - 1st June. Really feeling a bit anxious about it now, especially after your post. Still, at least it will stop us wondering how things are. We had the renewal policy come through today for the house insurance and unbelievably - it's still only 120 euros for the coming year and that includes the earthquake cover (thought they may exclude it). If you want the details of the company let me know and i'll put on a post for anyone that's interested. Also, if you need anything taking out to Ofena or anything doing while we are there let me know - i'm only 10 minutes down the toll road from you.

Julie


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> Counting the days down until we go out to Ofena - 1st June. Really feeling a bit anxious about it now, especially after your post. Still, at least it will stop us wondering how things are. We had the renewal policy come through today for the house insurance and unbelievably - it's still only 120 euros for the coming year and that includes the earthquake cover (thought they may exclude it). If you want the details of the company let me know and i'll put on a post for anyone that's interested. Also, if you need anything taking out to Ofena or anything doing while we are there let me know - i'm only 10 minutes down the toll road from you.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie

We were told that no one gives cover for earthquake damage in Italy so if you have a contact number/address that would be really useful.

Thank you for the offer but there is nothing at all that we can do at the moment in Italy as we need to wait for the report and the builders estimate.

The weather was really hot when we were there so hopefully you should have a good time and not too stressful.
Take care
Judy.


----------



## Barbara Summa

*I'm in Ofena too 1th June*



juliet1 said:


> Counting the days down until we go out to Ofena - 1st June.


Hi,

I will be around Ofena until June 6th, how's about a coffee together to meet in person? My italian number is +39 (0349) 4250746, i use it only when I am there.

Ciao,
Barbara


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> We were told that no one gives cover for earthquake damage in Italy so if you have a contact number/address that would be really useful.
> 
> Thank you for the offer but there is nothing at all that we can do at the moment in Italy as we need to wait for the report and the builders estimate.
> 
> The weather was really hot when we were there so hopefully you should have a good time and not too stressful.
> Take care
> Judy.



Hi Judy

Cesare (insurance chap) can be contacted by email at [email protected]
He did say when we took our policy out that they only cover 10% of homes for earthquake damage but it's better than none and fingers crossed he can help.

Julie x


----------



## juliet1

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be around Ofena until June 6th, how's about a coffee together to meet in person? My italian number is +39 (0349) 4250746, i use it only when I am there.
> 
> Ciao,
> Barbara


Hi Barbara

That would be great. I'll take your number and give you a call when we arrive. Perhaps we can meet at Bar Aufinim for a drink?
Hope to see you next week.

Julie


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> Cesare (insurance chap) can be contacted by email at [email protected]
> He did say when we took our policy out that they only cover 10% of homes for earthquake damage but it's better than none and fingers crossed he can help.
> 
> Julie x


Hi Julie
Thanks for that. I will contact him for a quote. As you say 10% is better than nothing.
Have a good time in Italy, it is very hot there at the moment.
Judy.x


----------



## flawed

JUDY ...
you did not answer my question, were you sorry that you asked the authorities in? It just seems that a lot of places which seemed ok are now condemned. I can't see how that is good for anyone. I'm not saying that anyone should inhabit a building with significant damage, I'm just concerned that they are making things worse for everyone. I also can't see that it serves anyone to wait until all the properties are assessed before allowing repairs to begin, the only benifit I see is for the Goverment to have a total damage bill before things get under way. 

What is going to happen to all these people when it gets cold? I just would like the work to commence as soon as possible. 
HAI are saying that they have a team of Bulgarian builders, managed by Italians to do repairs and renovations. If we don't intend to claim the repairs why couldn't we get started ? 

I just think things seem so much worse now, more uncertain. I will certainly be interested to check it all out this weekend.


----------



## pugwashington

I dont think they condem buildings that are safe - a friend of mine from a different village had his house condemed - his village was originally in the list of those affected by the quake - then overnight an offical made the decision his village wasnt affected even though it is closer to the epicentre of the quake than other that have been designated as affected - the mayor of the village house collapsed. now he and many other villages are fighting the government to get their villages put back on the list as without it they wont get any help with the repairs. 

The reason they wont let repairs begin or for any other type of building work to go on is that if you start to repair your house the disturbance from this could could cause more damage to neighbouring properties and be very unsafe. Better to say no work than to risk lives. It is also true that they need to know how many properties are damaged and how much it is going to cost so as to be able to tell people what the situation is.



flawed said:


> JUDY ...
> you did not answer my question, were you sorry that you asked the authorities in? It just seems that a lot of places which seemed ok are now condemned. I can't see how that is good for anyone. I'm not saying that anyone should inhabit a building with significant damage, I'm just concerned that they are making things worse for everyone. I also can't see that it serves anyone to wait until all the properties are assessed before allowing repairs to begin, the only benifit I see is for the Goverment to have a total damage bill before things get under way.
> 
> What is going to happen to all these people when it gets cold? I just would like the work to commence as soon as possible.
> HAI are saying that they have a team of Bulgarian builders, managed by Italians to do repairs and renovations. If we don't intend to claim the repairs why couldn't we get started ?
> 
> I just think things seem so much worse now, more uncertain. I will certainly be interested to check it all out this weekend.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> JUDY ...
> you did not answer my question, were you sorry that you asked the authorities in? It just seems that a lot of places which seemed ok are now condemned. I can't see how that is good for anyone. I'm not saying that anyone should inhabit a building with significant damage, I'm just concerned that they are making things worse for everyone. I also can't see that it serves anyone to wait until all the properties are assessed before allowing repairs to begin, the only benifit I see is for the Goverment to have a total damage bill before things get under way.
> 
> What is going to happen to all these people when it gets cold? I just would like the work to commence as soon as possible.
> HAI are saying that they have a team of Bulgarian builders, managed by Italians to do repairs and renovations. If we don't intend to claim the repairs why couldn't we get started ?
> 
> I just think things seem so much worse now, more uncertain. I will certainly be interested to check it all out this weekend.


Sorry Lynda

We are not sorry that we had the house assessed because at least we know where we stand now and although John could have possibly tackled some of the repairs he doesn't have any knowledge of how to repair a vaulted ceiling.
I think that the authorities are not only protecting themselves but also some of the residents because we have witnessed the boulders that hold the tiles down on the roof falling off and some are now perched precariously close to the edges of quite a few roofs.

As soon as we get the report from the Geometra and a quote from the builder we will probably give the go ahead for the work to start on our house( as soon as we know that it safe to do so) as we don't want to wait until the Government releases any funds and because regardless of what we have been told we cannot guarantee that we would get any compensation. Also, as we are in a position to finance the work straight away, which unfortunately for a lot of residents this is not possible, the builder should be able to start once we agree the quote providing that he has not been commissioned by the state to work in L'Aquila, which I believe has happened with quite a few craftsmen. 

We didn't go to L'Aquila as there is still a large Police presence there( as everywhere else) and visitors are being discouraged from going there unless it absolutely essential.

The Government is looking to purchase pre fabricated buildings to house a lot of the homeless in as the extreme temperatures in summer and winter(we recorded a temp of 42oC when we were there two weeks ago) will make uncomfortable living in tents.

What makes it more difficult is that everyone is getting conflicting reports and information and that is leading to frustration amongst the villagers but regardless of that everyone we spoke to said they were happy to stay in the village.

I hope that you have a good journey and visit and that your house has not suffered too much damage.
Take care
Judy.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> Thanks for that. I will contact him for a quote. As you say 10% is better than nothing.
> Have a good time in Italy, it is very hot there at the moment.
> Judy.x


Hi Judy

So much for my 10 days in the sun. Have just checked the weather for Ofena and it's due to rain for the next week. Now I really hope that the roof is intact!

Julie


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> So much for my 10 days in the sun. Have just checked the weather for Ofena and it's due to rain for the next week. Now I really hope that the roof is intact!
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie

You may find that it will rain and then clear up straight away. When we were there this time last year we had about an hour of heavy rain most days but then it would clear up and then we had glorious sunshine and warm weather. Our daughter did a lot of sunbathing in between the rain showers and got a lovely tan.
Have a good time. Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> You may find that it will rain and then clear up straight away. When we were there this time last year we had about an hour of heavy rain most days but then it would clear up and then we had glorious sunshine and warm weather. Our daughter did a lot of sunbathing in between the rain showers and got a lovely tan.
> Have a good time. Judy.


Hi Judy and Pam, Thanks for your comments. 

Rod and I just got back after spending the weekend in Ofena. Sorry Jon, and Barbara, that I didn't seek you out as promised. We got horribly involved with our cleaning, shopping, key cutting and organizing with Gianni, some essential repairs. 

We had dinner at the Bar a couple of nights but unfortunately we didn't see you there. Barbara, I think I might have had a few words with your friend though that was writing a book ? She was with a couple of guys taking pics. 
She helped us with a few translations the first night.

We enjoyed our stay at Peter's house, and it was very comfortable and convenient. 

We spent a bit of time with Gianni, and checked out the damage to his place. He was indeed lucky to have moved just in time before the ceiling fell. There is substantial cracking thoughout the upper floor, and he must be disappointed. I hope repairs start soon. Gianni said that there had been aftershocks up until the week before our visit, and that authorities wanted to be sure the area had stabilized, before any work was begun, which is of course reasonable. 

We did not escape without some damage to our ceilings in the upper floor, and cracks above doors. The ceiling is also stained, so I suspect that the earthquake has caused a few leaks in the roof. Gianni said that we were lucky because we had ties in the ceiling front and back corners of our building. THe damage was in the mid section. 
He is going to arrange for a couple of quotes to repair the roof, and add some more ties. Hopefully there won't be too much more rain before we can get it done. 

We did not venture far, but we did see an old church by the road with a collapsed side and rear wall. Up in Capestrano the old church in the Piazza had sustained some damage, and there were barriers erected everywhere. The alimentari was substantially damaged. Typically there was damage to the upper floors of buildings, to the corners and near windows. I was surprised to see how many tents were set up in all the villages. As Barry said, there were road closures in Carrufo so we had to go up and over to visit Gianni. Giacintas shop was cordoned off so we didn't get a chance to see her either. 

The weather was sunny and warm for the most part with the odd shower. The poppies were out and the yellow flowering bush. Very pretty. It is still such a beautiful place, I hope in time people can return to normal. Gianni said that at night he imagines his bed is moving. It must be difficult to deal with that anxiety. 

He was happy working in his garden, cutting the grass and tending to his fruit and vegetables. It must be very satisfying and restores balance to life.


----------



## flawed

hi everyone, things are quiet on the thread.

We are heading back to Ofena 10th to the24th of July, We are hoping to get some more cleaning done, and that we have had some work done since May. 

Still hoping to meet some of you if you are around. We are staying at Peter's house again, and are glad to have some more time this trip. 

If you would like to meet up please phone or message us on +971 50 4561870 or +61 414412473 or just pop your head in the door.

Rod goes back the 24th, Apps and I might stay a little longer, but I'm not sure how we will get around. Can you hire a car locally? 

I was hoping to buy a sofa bed and an outdoor setting or some sort of kitchen chairs so we can camp out, any suggestions? 

Thanks , Lynda


----------



## bahamut

flawed said:


> hi everyone, things are quiet on the thread.
> 
> We are heading back to Ofena 10th to the24th of July, We are hoping to get some more cleaning done, and that we have had some work done since May.
> 
> Still hoping to meet some of you if you are around. We are staying at Peter's house again, and are glad to have some more time this trip.
> 
> If you would like to meet up please phone or message us on +971 50 4561870 or +61 414412473 or just pop your head in the door.
> 
> Rod goes back the 24th, Apps and I might stay a little longer, but I'm not sure how we will get around. Can you hire a car locally?
> 
> I was hoping to buy a sofa bed and an outdoor setting or some sort of kitchen chairs so we can camp out, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks , Lynda



Hi, you should check out "mondoconvenienza" that is located in Città Sant'Angelo near Pescara, or "Emmelunga" near Chieti for cheap prices. PM on me if you need the websites. If you need something else less refined and possibly much cheaper try "obi", there should be one in L'Aquila.


----------



## flawed

bahamut said:


> Hi, you should check out "mondoconvenienza" that is located in Città Sant'Angelo near Pescara, or "Emmelunga" near Chieti for cheap prices. PM on me if you need the websites. If you need something else less refined and possibly much cheaper try "obi", there should be one in L'Aquila.


thanks for the tip,I'll check them out , lynda


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> You may find that it will rain and then clear up straight away. When we were there this time last year we had about an hour of heavy rain most days but then it would clear up and then we had glorious sunshine and warm weather. Our daughter did a lot of sunbathing in between the rain showers and got a lovely tan.
> Have a good time. Judy.


Hi Judy
Well the weather was much better than we expected - just 2 days of rain and then sunshine with temperatures of over 30 every day. On first inspection the house seemed fine, even the bottles on the fridge were still upright. However, after the required inspection the house has been designated as temporarily uninhabitable. Bit annoying really as there are just a couple of minor plaster cracks that appear no worse than the ones already there when we bought it. Apparently IF there is another major earthquake the front of the house MAY fall off so we have to have two chains fixing the front and back of the house together. Registered insurance claim and waiting for the sindaco to be sent from Vince when he receives it in the commune so we can proceed and get the work done. We went to Giannis for lunch and were really shocked by the state of his house - much worse than we expected. Also surprised by the amount of locals that have had to move into temporary housing - there was only 1 house in the vicinity of ours that was still occupied. Still, we did have a lovely time and I managed to put on lots of weight thanks to Stefania's cooking! We kept a low profile to avoid being told to leave our property so I think for the rest of this year at least we'll probably be looking to book B&B rather than risk staying in the house again. 

Hope you are well.

Julie x


----------



## juliet1

Barbara Summa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be around Ofena until June 6th, how's about a coffee together to meet in person? My italian number is +39 (0349) 4250746, i use it only when I am there.
> 
> Ciao,
> Barbara


Hi Barbara

I'm so sorry I didn't call you. Like a fool, I left my mobile on the coffee table in England which I had entered your number in. We hope to back in the autumn so perhaps we can try again? Hope you had a lovely time.

Julie x


----------



## Barry

*September*

Just started to look for flights for September. We plan to spend most of the month.
How are they keeping people out of their houses? I've told my wife we will have to stop and pick up a tent as there is no where else to stay! 
I forgot this is June, did anyone pay their taxes or are the reports saying it's not required true?
How is the flight on Ryan Air. The more I look at the new fees and rules the more I think I'll pay the extra and travel without the hassle. The only trouble is Easyjet no longer goes to Ciampino and it's at least a half hour longer drive from Leonardo Da Vinci. Any other airlines from Gatwick?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> Well the weather was much better than we expected - just 2 days of rain and then sunshine with temperatures of over 30 every day. On first inspection the house seemed fine, even the bottles on the fridge were still upright. However, after the required inspection the house has been designated as temporarily uninhabitable. Bit annoying really as there are just a couple of minor plaster cracks that appear no worse than the ones already there when we bought it. Apparently IF there is another major earthquake the front of the house MAY fall off so we have to have two chains fixing the front and back of the house together. Registered insurance claim and waiting for the sindaco to be sent from Vince when he receives it in the commune so we can proceed and get the work done. We went to Giannis for lunch and were really shocked by the state of his house - much worse than we expected. Also surprised by the amount of locals that have had to move into temporary housing - there was only 1 house in the vicinity of ours that was still occupied. Still, we did have a lovely time and I managed to put on lots of weight thanks to Stefania's cooking! We kept a low profile to avoid being told to leave our property so I think for the rest of this year at least we'll probably be looking to book B&B rather than risk staying in the house again.
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> Julie x


Hi Julie

We are fine thanks.
I am pleased to hear that you had such a good visit, even though you house has also sustained some damage.
Our house has been inspected again apparently, so we are waiting to hear more about what they are recommending but they have said that we will be entitled to compensation which is good news. We have still not recieved the report from the Geometra, hopefully that will be with us soon.
We haven't made any plans yet for another visit to Ofena, although we will have to go before the end of the year to turn the water off.It will either mean keeping a low profile and staying downstairs at our house or booking in to a B&B, but when we do that it takes up valuable resources. When we do go back it will probably be in October and only for a few days just to sort things out and meet with anybody that we need to to discuss what is going to happen with the house.

Take care 
Judyx.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Just started to look for flights for September. We plan to spend most of the month.
> How are they keeping people out of their houses? I've told my wife we will have to stop and pick up a tent as there is no where else to stay!
> I forgot this is June, did anyone pay their taxes or are the reports saying it's not required true?
> How is the flight on Ryan Air. The more I look at the new fees and rules the more I think I'll pay the extra and travel without the hassle. The only trouble is Easyjet no longer goes to Ciampino and it's at least a half hour longer drive from Leonardo Da Vinci. Any other airlines from Gatwick?
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
No resident in L'Aquila, or any of the 49 surrounding towns and villages that were affected by the earthquake, have to pay their taxes this year. This was confirmed by Vincenzo at the commune and also our accountant.
Ryannair is ok but their charges are now quite high for checked in baggage and the last time that we used them they changed our flight schedule three times but they are the only ones that fly to Pescara from the UK so we are stuck with them.
Judy.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> No resident in L'Aquila, or any of the 49 surrounding towns and villages that were affected by the earthquake, have to pay their taxes this year. This was confirmed by Vincenzo at the commune and also our accountant.
> Ryannair is ok but their charges are now quite high for checked in baggage and the last time that we used them they changed our flight schedule three times but they are the only ones that fly to Pescara from the UK so we are stuck with them.
> Judy.


We have had conflicting info regarding the taxes for this year. We were told that we did have to pay them but they have extended they payment time until the end of the year.
Julie


----------



## Barry

*Taxes & Ryan Air*

I'll phone the deputy mayor in Villa and see what he says. , but I'am not going to worry about it until we go in September.
How are you claiming for earthquake damage? I was told compensation was only payed on the house if it was your primary residence.
I usually travel with just a carry on bag when travelling (lots of clothes in our house)
so those charges on Ryan Air aren't a concern. It's the 5 pounds to print your boarding pass or the 40 pounds if they do it at the airport that bothers me.
We rent a car so driving for an hour and a half from Rome is no trouble and I really like the drive. Nice scenery and it gives us a chance to relax as well as stop at Ikea on the way. Easyjet seem more laid back than Ryan Air plus they fly out of Gatwick so we don't have to change airports. We also have the option of flying direct to Pescara from Toronto but it is a lot longer and more expensive for us.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I'll phone the deputy mayor in Villa and see what he says. , but I'am not going to worry about it until we go in September.
> How are you claiming for earthquake damage? I was told compensation was only payed on the house if it was your primary residence.
> I usually travel with just a carry on bag when travelling (lots of clothes in our house)
> so those charges on Ryan Air aren't a concern. It's the 5 pounds to print your boarding pass or the 40 pounds if they do it at the airport that bothers me.
> We rent a car so driving for an hour and a half from Rome is no trouble and I really like the drive. Nice scenery and it gives us a chance to relax as well as stop at Ikea on the way. Easyjet seem more laid back than Ryan Air plus they fly out of Gatwick so we don't have to change airports. We also have the option of flying direct to Pescara from Toronto but it is a lot longer and more expensive for us.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
When we went in May we had arranged to pay our taxes then through our accountant, but we were sent back to the commune after he had spoken to them personally, when he was doing the calculations for us and they told him that no taxes were being charged this year and depending on how things go it may be extended into 2010/11..
We have also left clothes at our house and we have done the journey from Ciampino to Ofena before as we also have a rental car when we are over there, I don't get to see much of the view as I am always driving. As we live in the middle of England though, we either have a two hour journey over here or in Italy and as we generally stop at either the Auchan or Ipercoop on the way to the house we generally travel from Stansted.
Judy


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> When we went in May we had arranged to pay our taxes then through our accountant, but we were sent back to the commune after he had spoken to them personally, when he was doing the calculations for us and they told him that no taxes were being charged this year and depending on how things go it may be extended into 2010/11..
> We have also left clothes at our house and we have done the journey from Ciampino to Ofena before as we also have a rental car when we are over there, I don't get to see much of the view as I am always driving. As we live in the middle of England though, we either have a two hour journey over here or in Italy and as we generally stop at either the Auchan or Ipercoop on the way to the house we generally travel from Stansted.
> Judy


Well if you have spoken to your account and Barry has had confirmation from the Mayor, I think we'll go with that rather than info Gianni gave us. If we get chased for the tax then we shall pay but otherwise it does look as if it's not payable this year.


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Well if you have spoken to your account and Barry has had confirmation from the Mayor, I think we'll go with that rather than info Gianni gave us. If we get chased for the tax then we shall pay but otherwise it does look as if it's not payable this year.


Hi Julie
We went to our accountant fully expecting to pay the taxes for this year, but when we got to the meeting he had been told by the Commune that no one needs to pay this year. He had spoken to them to double check the information and they confirmed what I had mentioned before although he advised us to go back to the Commune for our peace of mind and they confirmed it for us. One of our neighbours said the same thing as well and our accountant has not emailed me to say that anything has changed.We are planning to go back towards the end of September so if anything has changed I am sure that he will let us know so that we can arrange for him to make the payment for us.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Earthquake*

I just read on the Villa web site they had 3 more small earthquakes this morning. 3.1 to 4.5 felt as far away as Rome and Pescara! The people have abandoned their houses again!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I just read on the Villa web site they had 3 more small earthquakes this morning. 3.1 to 4.5 felt as far away as Rome and Pescara! The people have abandoned their houses again!
> 
> Barry


How awful.
We had read about the terrible storms that Italy had been having but not about any more earthquakes. The people of Abruzzo must feel that this is never going to end for them.
Did it mention whether anyone had been injured? I sincerely hope not.
Judy


----------



## Barry

I phoned Carrufo and talked to Gus Marini and he said it wasn't that bad. They have a portable building set up in the main square in Villa in case you are afraid to stay in your house. He said they still haven't passed the bill releasing the money for reconstruction although they are spending to fix up the conference area for the G8 meeting. The houses are still being inspected and nothing has changed as to allowing people back in their homes. 
I see Auchan has tents on sale so I guess we will have to stop on our way in september and buy one!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I phoned Carrufo and talked to Gus Marini and he said it wasn't that bad. They have a portable building set up in the main square in Villa in case you are afraid to stay in your house. He said they still haven't passed the bill releasing the money for reconstruction although they are spending to fix up the conference area for the G8 meeting. The houses are still being inspected and nothing has changed as to allowing people back in their homes.
> I see Auchan has tents on sale so I guess we will have to stop on our way in september and buy one!
> 
> Barry


We are also hoping to make it across at the end of September, as we need to turn the water off before winter sets in. I don't know where we will stay yet, it may be a B&B that we have used in Pescara on a previous visit although John would still prefer to stay at the house if at all possible(we could sleep downstairs on our inflatable bed).
Judy


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> I just read on the Villa web site they had 3 more small earthquakes this morning. 3.1 to 4.5 felt as far away as Rome and Pescara! The people have abandoned their houses again!
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry, 

That is disturbing news. Would you mind posting a link to this website as I think you have mentioned it before for weather reports as well. 

We are heading over July 10, we already had some damage to the ceiling, hope it is not worse ! After seeing Giannis fallen ceiling I am a lot less excited about bricks overhead, Gyprock is so much lighter ....

Lynda


----------



## juliet1

flawed said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> That is disturbing news. Would you mind posting a link to this website as I think you have mentioned it before for weather reports as well.
> 
> We are heading over July 10, we already had some damage to the ceiling, hope it is not worse ! After seeing Giannis fallen ceiling I am a lot less excited about bricks overhead, Gyprock is so much lighter ....
> 
> Lynda


There is an article on rai24 news website with a map of the area affected by the latest quake. It's in Italian so I had to translate some it with a dictionary but there was no indication of anyone being injured.

Julie


----------



## Barry

*Websites*

Hi Lynda,

There are a number of interesting websites.

Comune di Villa Santa Lucia degli Abruzzi (AQ) - Italia: Informazioni

Associazione Pro Loco Carrufo

HTTP://ofena.org

Sito ufficiale del Comune di Ofena (Aq) — Sito ufficiale del Comune di Ofena (Aq)

Our Family History My site, mainly genealogy

Barry


----------



## Barry

*Houses*

Just talked to Gianni and they finally inspected our house. No structural damage so we are allowed to stay in it! I guess we have some cracks to fix and that's it!

We will probably be there from mid september to the first part of october so if anyone else is there at the same time we will have to have a barbecue.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Just talked to Gianni and they finally inspected our house. No structural damage so we are allowed to stay in it! I guess we have some cracks to fix and that's it!
> 
> We will probably be there from mid september to the first part of october so if anyone else is there at the same time we will have to have a barbecue.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
That is certainly good news for you. We are planning to visit towards the end of September so that we can close the house up for winter(turn off the water etc).We will only be staying a week as there is very little that we can do at the moment as we are still waiting for the Geometra to get back to us. Also good news about the law being passed to allow the residents to claim compensation from the Government.
On a different note, Ryanair are apparently changing their policies again next year. Michael O'Leary is now stating that all passengers who want to check luggage into the hold will now have to take their own suitcases to the plane, leave them on the tarmac for ground staff to load it into the hold and likewise when they land the luggage will be off loaded onto the tarmac for the passengers to take through to the airport. Apparently this will cut down the number of people required to deal with the luggage!!! I can just imagine what the reaction will be of anyone whose cases are last off the plane standing outside in bad weather.

Judy.


----------



## Veronica

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> That is certainly good news for you. We are planning to visit towards the end of September so that we can close the house up for winter(turn off the water etc).We will only be staying a week as there is very little that we can do at the moment as we are still waiting for the Geometra to get back to us. Also good news about the law being passed to allow the residents to claim compensation from the Government.
> On a different note, Ryanair are apparently changing their policies again next year. Michael O'Leary is now stating that all passengers who want to check luggage into the hold will now have to take their own suitcases to the plane, leave them on the tarmac for ground staff to load it into the hold and likewise when they land the luggage will be off loaded onto the tarmac for the passengers to take through to the airport. Apparently this will cut down the number of people required to deal with the luggage!!! I can just imagine what the reaction will be of anyone whose cases are last off the plane standing outside in bad weather.
> 
> Judy.


I don't see how that can possibly be fact.
Luggage has to be x-rayed to make sure there are no bombs or anything else dangerous in it.
How can safety be ensured if passengers just go wandering onto the tarmac willy nilly with their luggage?
It dosnt make any sense at all. I am sure its just a stupid rumour.

Veronica


----------



## maisie21

Veronica said:


> I don't see how that can possibly be fact.
> Luggage has to be x-rayed to make sure there are no bombs or anything else dangerous in it.
> How can safety be ensured if passengers just go wandering onto the tarmac willy nilly with their luggage?
> It dosnt make any sense at all. I am sure its just a stupid rumour.
> 
> Veronica


I can only comment on what was reported in the English press this week, who also questioned the safety of such actions. Michael O'Leary seems to be a law unto himself and regardless of what he says I find it very hard to believe that these dynamics would work.
Judy


----------



## Veronica

maisie21 said:


> I can only comment on what was reported in the English press this week, who also questioned the safety of such actions. Michael O'Leary seems to be a law unto himself and regardless of what he says I find it very hard to believe that these dynamics would work.
> Judy


I cant see it working either. 
In fact I cant see the airport authorites allowing it, purely on grounds of safety.

Veronica


----------



## Barry

*Ryan Air*



Veronica said:


> I cant see it working either.
> In fact I cant see the airport authorites allowing it, purely on grounds of safety.
> 
> Veronica


I saw the report as well. It would work at airports like Pescara and Ciampino where you have to walk to the plane anyway but I can't see it at Stansted.
The whole idea is to stop people from bringing checked baggage. If they don't have to handle it and the planes are lighter it saves money.

Actually most airlines are edging toward luggage restrictions. Limiting number of bags as well as charging extra for them. I've travelled for years now with just a carryon. It works very well except with Thomas Cook Airline. They allow only 5 Kg. so it's a bit of a challenge but can be done. In fact I will do it in September when we go to Italy


----------



## maisie21

I have received written confirmation from the Commune in Ofena today advising us that the reconstruction of damaged buildings is to start shortly so that the population can return to 'normal' living conditions.
It also states that the damage to our property renders it unsafe and under no circumstances can anyone stay at the house. This is following the report that the Technico submitted to the Commune.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I saw the report as well. It would work at airports like Pescara and Ciampino where you have to walk to the plane anyway but I can't see it at Stansted.
> The whole idea is to stop people from bringing checked baggage. If they don't have to handle it and the planes are lighter it saves money.
> 
> Actually most airlines are edging toward luggage restrictions. Limiting number of bags as well as charging extra for them. I've travelled for years now with just a carryon. It works very well except with Thomas Cook Airline. They allow only 5 Kg. so it's a bit of a challenge but can be done. In fact I will do it in September when we go to Italy


Can you imagine the chaos it would cause in the departure lounges if everyone had their hold luggage as well.
Unfortunately for us, it is Ryanair or no one as none of the other English based companies fly to Ciampino or Stansted. and if we tried Fiumcino then the price of the flights go sky high.
We will only be taking hand luggage with us when we go in September, as it is only for a few days.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Ryanair*



maisie21 said:


> Can you imagine the chaos it would cause in the departure lounges if everyone had their hold luggage as well.
> Unfortunately for us, it is Ryanair or no one as none of the other English based companies fly to Ciampino or Stansted. and if we tried Fiumcino then the price of the flights go sky high.
> We will only be taking hand luggage with us when we go in September, as it is only for a few days.
> Judy


It would also mean your hold luggage would have to meet the carryon security requirements. No liquids, knives etc. I saw another report today and it looks like they are serious. They are big enough that they can pretty much dictate terms to the airports.

If your house is uninhabitable what are you going to do in September?

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> It would also mean your hold luggage would have to meet the carryon security requirements. No liquids, knives etc. I saw another report today and it looks like they are serious. They are big enough that they can pretty much dictate terms to the airports.
> 
> If your house is uninhabitable what are you going to do in September?
> 
> Barry


We will have to look at renting somewhere for a few days, although John was hoping to sneak under the cordon and stay downstairs.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> We will have to look at renting somewhere for a few days, although John was hoping to sneak under the cordon and stay downstairs.


Do you know what has to be done to render the house habitable. Hopefully you don't have to put in those steel rods to hold it together. Ferne says they may go in September as well. She sent me pictures of the damage to their house and although the cracking looks bad there didn't appear to be any differential movement.


----------



## Barry

*Ryanair*

Judy,

What is Ryanair up to? I just checked for September and the only flights to pescara now leave at 08:30.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy,
> 
> What is Ryanair up to? I just checked for September and the only flights to pescara now leave at 08:30.


I honestly do not know. The last time we flew out from Stansted our departure time was altered three times. The flight patterns seem to be different depending on the time of year so I don't rely on the flight time being the correct one when I book now although the flight times to Ciampino never change, but I expect that is because so many people go there on business.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Do you know what has to be done to render the house habitable. Hopefully you don't have to put in those steel rods to hold it together. Ferne says they may go in September as well. She sent me pictures of the damage to their house and although the cracking looks bad there didn't appear to be any differential movement.


We still haven't had the report back from the Geometra and then we have got to wait for a builder to give us a quote. It would be great if we didn't need the steel rods as one of our main concerns is that the builders can re build the vaulted ceilings as we don't want to lose them. There is also the problem of getting access to the house next door so that the work can go ahead.
Judy


----------



## Celyn

Hi Judy
Is an Easyjet flight from Bristol to Rome Ciampino any good for you? They are still going. I'm still following the 'thread' and hoping that everything gets sorted eventually!

Jan


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hi Judy
> Is an Easyjet flight from Bristol to Rome Ciampino any good for you? They are still going. I'm still following the 'thread' and hoping that everything gets sorted eventually!
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan
Nice to hear from you again.
I had noticed that Easy Jet fly from Bristol, I just wasn't sure what the travel time would be like from our house to Bristol.
We have just got to try and bide our time now although John is disappointed as we should have been moving there next year to live.
Judy


----------



## Barry

You are lucky to have so many choices of low cost airlines! We are still better off taking EasyJet to Rome from Gatwick even if they don't go to Ciampino anymore. We have to live with the extra driving time I guess.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Just talked to Gianni and they finally inspected our house. No structural damage so we are allowed to stay in it! I guess we have some cracks to fix and that's it!
> 
> We will probably be there from mid september to the first part of october so if anyone else is there at the same time we will have to have a barbecue.
> 
> Barry


Hey Barry, thanks for the links. Good news about your place, you must be relieved ! 
We are trying to find cheap tickets for the 18th to 26th Sept, so we might see you there. We are heading over 10th July for two weeks. Fingers crossed Gianni has managed to get some jobs underway. It will be great when we can stay at our place. Im hoping to get my son and his partner over to see the place.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> We will have to look at renting somewhere for a few days, although John was hoping to sneak under the cordon and stay downstairs.


Peters place is cheap and comfortable, but up the hill from you. It is 150 euro per week, 1 bedroom, with a small balcony and terrace, and a cave off the bedroom with a couch/bed in it. The kicthen equipment is a bit sparse, and the grate sticking out of the old stove is a nuisance, but overall it was good value, see Pams website. He rents for shorter periods as well.


----------



## Barry

Lynda,
You know where our house is. I will be firming up our plans in the next week or so but we will definately be there from abt 15 September to probably mid October. I'll send you our telephone numbers (cell phones which don't work in the house) and of course Gianni can get a hold of us if we aren't answering. I have a friend from Saskatoon who wants to come as well so we will be 3.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> You are lucky to have so many choices of low cost airlines! We are still better off taking EasyJet to Rome from Gatwick even if they don't go to Ciampino anymore. We have to live with the extra driving time I guess.


I think that we will stick with our extra driving time as well as a flight with EasyJet is at least £100 dearer than with Ryanair and we need to save as much as we can so that we can pay to get the repairs started on the house.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Peters place is cheap and comfortable, but up the hill from you. It is 150 euro per week, 1 bedroom, with a small balcony and terrace, and a cave off the bedroom with a couch/bed in it. The kicthen equipment is a bit sparse, and the grate sticking out of the old stove is a nuisance, but overall it was good value, see Pams website. He rents for shorter periods as well.


I will check it out, although John still thinks that we will get away with staying at our house for a few nights.
Judy


----------



## Barry

As long as you have the choice it's best to go RyanAir to Pescara. The 125 pound taxi ride from Gatwick to Stansted makes it more sensible for us to take Easyjet. They now have 3 flights a day which also helps. 70 to 140 pounds return depending on the flight.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> You know where our house is. I will be firming up our plans in the next week or so but we will definately be there from abt 15 September to probably mid October. I'll send you our telephone numbers (cell phones which don't work in the house) and of course Gianni can get a hold of us if we aren't answering. I have a friend from Saskatoon who wants to come as well so we will be 3.
> 
> Barry


That would be great, not sure where your place is though other than Carrufo ? 

Sept will be our last visit until next year when the weather warms up. I hate snow !
Looking forward to meeting you all, Lynda


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> I will check it out, although John still thinks that we will get away with staying at our house for a few nights.
> Judy


Hmm I know what you mean, all money out the door. I am cringeing too at the cost of the hire car for two weeks. We haven't stayed that long before. 
Ours might be habitable after this trip and you could stay there


----------



## maryann

Hello, everyone, Barry, Elise, Maise, flawed, and all others, Wish me luck! Today, July 2, I leave for Calabria to search for a home. I have definitely scheduled quite an itinerary, seeing 5 to 10 homes a day! I am so determined not to come home empty handed. Be well, Italy lovers. MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hello, everyone, Barry, Elise, Maise, flawed, and all others, Wish me luck! Today, July 2, I leave for Calabria to search for a home. I have definitely scheduled quite an itinerary, seeing 5 to 10 homes a day! I am so determined not to come home empty handed. Be well, Italy lovers. MaryAnn


Good luck Maryann
I am sure that you will find what you are looking for.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hmm I know what you mean, all money out the door. I am cringeing too at the cost of the hire car for two weeks. We haven't stayed that long before.
> Ours might be habitable after this trip and you could stay there


Hi Linda
We are having to take everthing into account because whatever money we spend now on extras such as B&B means that we have less money to spend on the house. We don' t want to touch our savings as we are relying on them to fund our lifestyle when we finally move to Italy. John is doing overtime to cover the cost of the repair bill. We have hired a car before for two weeks, it generally works out at about £200-300+fuel depending on the type of car that you hire.
Judy


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Good luck Maryann
> I am sure that you will find what you are looking for.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> Judy


Thank you very much. And when I buy a place, it will have 2 bedrooms, for people who want to visit. We plan on living there permanently, moving from America, so it would be great to meet!
Be well,
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

57 via Della Madonna. It's the second building on the right as you come into Carrufo. 
Cell phone number 329 642 7827. I'am still trying to convince my wife we should buy scooters instead of renting a car but I'am not having much luck!


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> Thank you very much. And when I buy a place, it will have 2 bedrooms, for people who want to visit. We plan on living there permanently, moving from America, so it would be great to meet!
> Be well,
> MaryAnn


MaryAnn,

Don't Rush! Take your time and be sure you find the right place. A bit more time spent looking will make it worthwhile in the end.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> MaryAnn,
> 
> Don't Rush! Take your time and be sure you find the right place. A bit more time spent looking will make it worthwhile in the end.


Hi,Barry, I recall your advice from last time. Yes, I know. I think I have been so determined to not have to go back in a year to look again that I just wanted to have tons to choose from. We will not settle. We are 59 and 62 and this is our last home. Have owned one, will sell it,move, and stay put, so it has to be right.
I will be very careful. I have made detailed property summary sheets so in case we forget, I will have the info. Bought another chip for the camera to take tons of photos. Have an Ital. cell, prepaid. Last July we got the codice fiscale, tax id#.
As soon as I see a property is not to our liking, I will not waste our time, nor the owner or realtor. I am not sure of the lawyer part; where to find an independent lawyer. In Aerica, we have listings in an association of reputable lawyers. I will be fine. Thank you so much for writing. That was very nice of you. Thanks to all.
MaryAnn


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> We are having to take everthing into account because whatever money we spend now on extras such as B&B means that we have less money to spend on the house. We don' t want to touch our savings as we are relying on them to fund our lifestyle when we finally move to Italy. John is doing overtime to cover the cost of the repair bill. We have hired a car before for two weeks, it generally works out at about £200-300+fuel depending on the type of car that you hire.
> Judy


I know this all must have been a huge set back for you, especially as it was the area that you had renovated.
There is probably no real risk for a few days. That is why I haven't had ours assessed. We are going to get the roof fixed anyway, but at least we won't get hassled for staying there. I priced a few cars, and its 800 to 900 AUD unless i get the one they make you put a huge deposit down. Last time we got a really cheap car but they made us put down 1000 Euro deposit on our credit card ! (200 AUD rental)


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> 57 via Della Madonna. It's the second building on the right as you come into Carrufo.
> Cell phone number 329 642 7827. I'am still trying to convince my wife we should buy scooters instead of renting a car but I'am not having much luck!


Hmm I love scooters, if I was younger and thinner I would be up for that !

What about those little bike truck things / apes??? you can put the groceries in the back. I could fit one of those in my shed ha ha

I've been crazy about scooters since that movie with eddie albert junior and Liv Ulman 40 carats?where they scooted around the greek islands, sun sand water and romance....ahhhhhh


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hello, everyone, Barry, Elise, Maise, flawed, and all others, Wish me luck! Today, July 2, I leave for Calabria to search for a home. I have definitely scheduled quite an itinerary, seeing 5 to 10 homes a day! I am so determined not to come home empty handed. Be well, Italy lovers. MaryAnn


We wish you all the best in your search for your dream home by the sea in Calabria. 
Hope that you find just what you are looking for and look forward to hearing how your search went. 

I'm hoping we can get down to Puglia this trip, I want to see some trulli !

All the best Maryann to you and your family


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> I know this all must have been a huge set back for you, especially as it was the area that you had renovated.
> There is probably no real risk for a few days. That is why I haven't had ours assessed. We are going to get the roof fixed anyway, but at least we won't get hassled for staying there. I priced a few cars, and its 800 to 900 AUD unless i get the one they make you put a huge deposit down. Last time we got a really cheap car but they made us put down 1000 Euro deposit on our credit card ! (200 AUD rental)


We are now debating whether to fly into Ciampino and just have a couple of days at the house. There is nothing that we can do there at the moment, unless the Geometra gets in touch with us. So we will probably go to turn the water off and drain the boiler pay any bills and come home again. We are not planning our trip untill the end of September so there is still time for him to get in touch with us.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Thank you very much. And when I buy a place, it will have 2 bedrooms, for people who want to visit. We plan on living there permanently, moving from America, so it would be great to meet!
> Be well,
> MaryAnn


Likewise with us. 
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Scooters*



flawed said:


> Hmm I love scooters, if I was younger and thinner I would be up for that !
> 
> What about those little bike truck things / apes??? you can put the groceries in the back. I could fit one of those in my shed ha ha
> 
> I've been crazy about scooters since that movie with eddie albert junior and Liv Ulman 40 carats?where they scooted around the greek islands, sun sand water and romance....ahhhhhh


The money I've spent on renting cars would have bought us 2 top of the line scooters. I've seen new ones on sale for less than 1000 euros in Pescara. I keep meaning to stop at that motorcycle shop on the highway by Bussi and see what they have in the way of used ones.


----------



## giovanni

Hi Barry, and evrione


----------



## Barry

Giovanni is that you?

How come you say your from Paraguay.

Are you going to Capodacqua this year?


----------



## giovanni

I sai Uruguay


----------



## giovanni

I say Uruguay


----------



## giovanni

Were are the ***** fase


----------



## Barry

Right! Uruguay
One to many beer tonite.

This is Giovanni Ciccone?


----------



## giovanni

Le facce belle e brutte! :0


----------



## giovanni

yes Cristofono Colombo grido' monte vidi! And today they call Montevideo...... The video camera wass noT invented yet hahaha!!!! satefi )))


----------



## giovanni

Barry one terremo a day!???/ look il messaggero today


sorry can not post URLs


----------



## giovanni

THEres not reply im goin to bed


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> The money I've spent on renting cars would have bought us 2 top of the line scooters. I've seen new ones on sale for less than 1000 euros in Pescara. I keep meaning to stop at that motorcycle shop on the highway by Bussi and see what they have in the way of used ones.


That seems pretty reasonable, are you allowed to buy non resident though?


----------



## flawed

Hi Julie, 

I was just trolling back through the thread, and saw your message about insurance, I would love to know the name of the company. It is a bit late now for us post earthquake, but once everthing is ship shape, I'd love to arrange some cover if possible.

Lynda


----------



## flawed

jgudorf said:


> Lynda, I'll be there as well that weekend with my mom and dad. I'd like to say hi if you have time.
> 
> Jon


Hey Jon, 

I haven't seen you on the thread for ages. I'm sorry we didn't catch up when we were in Ofena in May. I've been wondering what happened to you, how your visit went with your parents, and if your place was ok after the earthquake, you are in an apartment opposite the church right? 
Hope everything Ok. We are in Ofena again July 10th to 24th-30th (Rod goes back 24th but Appley and May still be around) Then again 19th to 25th Sept with my daughter son, abnd his partner. Probably won't go again for nearly 6 months as I hate the cold!

Lynda


----------



## Barry

I think as long as you have a codice fiscale and a local address it should be no problem. I don't know about insurance though.


----------



## Barry

giovanni said:


> OOOO! THIS IS LA CAESETTA IN CARRUFO :clap2:
> 
> Il Messaggero articolo
> 
> 4.1reggers:
> 
> Il Messaggero sfoglia


One of 4.1 yesterday.
Those wooden houses are ugly. We could sent some kits that would be cheaper , bigger and much nicer looking.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> One of 4.1 yesterday.
> Those wooden houses are ugly. We could sent some kits that would be cheaper , bigger and much nicer looking.


Heee! Barry can "u take a joke SCERZO


----------



## Veronica

Please get back to topic or this thread will be closed.


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> Heee! Barry can "u take a joke SCERZO


I WANTED you to meat this paesano from Ofena:clap2: They say is 2700 years old....

Il Messaggero articolo


----------



## Barry

*Getting to Ofena*

I've booked us to Gatwick but am having trouble getting a decent flight to Italy! Ryanair has changed their schedule to Pescara and only fly first thing in the morning
( to early for us), EasyJet flight is to late in the day (would have to drive at night).

Is BA going to be around in September? A flight to Rome at a decent time is 59 pounds.

RyanAir is now flying Pescara to Eindhoven. Booked my wife for 18 euro return so she can visit her relatives.

Barry


----------



## Barry

*Getting to Ofena*

Using a variety of airlines to get decent connecting times but it's all done now. We will be in our house from 13 Sep to the 9 Oct so we will have to get together for a barbecue!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Using a variety of airlines to get decent connecting times but it's all done now. We will be in our house from 13 Sep to the 9 Oct so we will have to get together for a barbecue!


Hi Barry
We are hoping to go to Ofena 23rd Sept for a few days so that we can close the house up for winter. Perhaps we could arrange to meet up when we are there.
Have heard today that there have been some protests in Italy because of the amount of money that the government has spent building extra accommodation for the G 8 summit delegates as well as the extra police cover. People are wandering why the money was not used to better effect for those affected by the earthquake. Apparently they had another quake last Friday.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> We are hoping to go to Ofena 23rd Sept for a few days so that we can close the house up for winter. Perhaps we could arrange to meet up when we are there.
> Have heard today that there have been some protests in Italy because of the amount of money that the government has spent building extra accommodation for the G 8 summit delegates as well as the extra police cover. People are wandering why the money was not used to better effect for those affected by the earthquake. Apparently they had another quake last Friday.
> Judy.


We have to have a barbecue! How are you getting up early enough to make the 8:30 RyanAir flight? You'll have to leave your house at 5:00 AM!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We have to have a barbecue! How are you getting up early enough to make the 8:30 RyanAir flight? You'll have to leave your house at 5:00 AM!


We have to leave earlier than that as it is at least two hours journey to Stansted.
I prefer getting up early to travel I like to get there and get sorted.
Definitely a BBQ.


----------



## Barry

*Travel*



maisie21 said:


> We have to leave earlier than that as it is at least two hours journey to Stansted.
> I prefer getting up early to travel I like to get there and get sorted.
> Definitely a BBQ.


I just discovered that there is an Auchan store in Fiumicino that is open until 10 pm. I was worried as we won't hit the road until after 6 pm sunday and would starve to death before we could get to a store on monday (have to have a good breakfast and there is no store in Carrufo). One advantage of Fiumicino over Ciampino I guess.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I just discovered that there is an Auchan store in Fiumicino that is open until 10 pm. I was worried as we won't hit the road until after 6 pm sunday and would starve to death before we could get to a store on monday (have to have a good breakfast and there is no store in Carrufo). One advantage of Fiumicino over Ciampino I guess.


What is the journey like from Fiumcino, we have never travelled to that airport.


----------



## Barry

It's an extra half an hour. Just beside the ring road so it's easy to get on. The airport is of course much bigger and it's a bit of a puzzle getting out with the rental car, it's in a parking structure. Other than that no problem.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> It's an extra half an hour. Just beside the ring road so it's easy to get on. The airport is of course much bigger and it's a bit of a puzzle getting out with the rental car, it's in a parking structure. Other than that no problem.


We might give that some consideration for future visits as you cannot rely on the flight times to Pescara staying the same as when you book the flight as we have found out quite a few times now when we have travelled from Stansted.


----------



## Barry

We had friends visit us 2 years ago in Carrufo and they flew RyanAir from Eindhoven to Ciampino ( 2 hour flight) and the plane was 10 hours late! Easyjet and BA both have 3 flights a day to Rome from Gatwick so lots of choices. The cheapest I've seen was 39 pounds one way however. 
You have it good anyway you go. We have no low cost airlines so we pay 2 to 3 times what you do for an equivalent distance.


----------



## renkat

*Looking to live and work in Italy*

We are new to this forum. Any help appreciated. My wife and I are looking to live in Italy Part time. Possibly work as a tour guide or in a hotel. I am fluent in Italian. Looking for a reasonable rent . We will be retired. Any suggestions.....RENKAT


----------



## Mimmo1958

*hi*



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


hi, My parents come originally from Ofena, and I'm intending to go there the last week of july and the first week of august.
I'm fixing a small house in via della valle, it should be ok for this summer.
I think Ofena it's a great place for those who love the quitness and peacefull atmosphere around there.
Idd it would be great meeting other people.....
sincere greetings, allor ce vedem, chissa' a Ofen...

Mimmo


----------



## maisie21

Mimmo1958 said:


> hi, My parents come originally from Ofena, and I'm intending to go there the last week of july and the first week of august.
> I'm fixing a small house in via della valle, it should be ok for this summer.
> I think Ofena it's a great place for those who love the quitness and peacefull atmosphere around there.
> Idd it would be great meeting other people.....
> sincere greetings, allor ce vedem, chissa' a Ofen...
> 
> Mimmo


Hi
It is lovely to hear from someone else who has bought in Ofena.
Unfortunately we will not be there when you go over as we had to cancel our planned visit following the quake as our house has been badly damaged and we have since been told that we are unable to stay in it. We are hopefully going out for a few days at the end of September just to close it up for the winter. We would love to meet up with you if future visits coincide.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Mimmo*



Mimmo1958 said:


> hi, My parents come originally from Ofena, and I'm intending to go there the last week of july and the first week of august.
> I'm fixing a small house in via della valle, it should be ok for this summer.
> I think Ofena it's a great place for those who love the quitness and peacefull atmosphere around there.
> Idd it would be great meeting other people.....
> sincere greetings, allor ce vedem, chissa' a Ofen...
> 
> Mimmo


Hello Mimmo,

Your not related to Mimmo Emanuele are you?
Was your house surveyed? It looks like Ofena took a lot of damage and a great many houses are uninhabitable.

Barry


----------



## giovanni

Also Barry pui comprare in autostada, Belli panini


----------



## giovanni

Mimmo1958 said:


> hi, My parents come originally from Ofena, and I'm intending to go there the last week of july and the first week of august.
> I'm fixing a small house in via della valle, it should be ok for this summer.
> I think Ofena it's a great place for those who love the quitness and peacefull atmosphere around there.
> Idd it would be great meeting other people.....
> sincere greetings, allor ce vedem, chissa' a Ofen...
> 
> Mimmo


Ciao Mimmo welcome. Come si chiamava tuo patre e tua madre?? Io conosco tutto Ofena e tengo 75 anni e alcune persone mi chiamano "nonnoweb" lane:

I dont write inghlish very well 

Ciao per adesso
GIOVANNI c


----------



## Veronica

giovanni said:


> Ciao Mimmo welcome. Come si chiamava tuo patre e tua madre?? Io conosco tutto Ofena e tengo 75 anni e alcune persone mi chiamano "nonnoweb" lane:
> 
> I dont write inghlish very well
> 
> Ciao per adesso
> GIOVANNI c


Giovanni your english is good enough to be understood, and as this is an English speaking forum we would prefer that you stick to English. 
I wish I could write Italian as well as you write english.


----------



## giovanni

Veronica said:


> Giovanni your english is good enough to be understood, and as this is an English speaking forum we would prefer that you stick to English.
> I wish I could write Italian as well as you write english.


4, O 5, WORZ dazzol:confused2:


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> I think as long as you have a codice fiscale and a local address it should be no problem. I don't know about insurance though.


Barry onether erthquek:confused2: for me to go living in Ofena, this "businis of erthquek got [SOP SIZE="7"][/SIZE] STOP at liste one month....

Terremoto: scossa all'Aquila, magnitudo 2.7 
11 Luglio 2009 21:00 CRONACHE 

L'AQUILA - La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo. Una scossa di magnitudo 2.7 e' stata registrata alle 20.33 con epicentro tra il capoluogo abruzzese, Lucoli, Ocre e Tornimparte. (Agr)


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> Barry onether erthquek:confused2: for me to go living in Ofena, this "businis of erthquek got [SOP SIZE="7"][/SIZE] STOP at liste one month....
> 
> Terremoto: scossa all'Aquila, magnitudo 2.7
> 11 Luglio 2009 21:00 CRONACHE
> 
> L'AQUILA - La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo. Una scossa di magnitudo 2.7 e' stata registrata alle 20.33 con epicentro tra il capoluogo abruzzese, Lucoli, Ocre e Tornimparte. (Agr)


Giovanni

You should not let these quakes put you off moving to Ofena. Although there have been a lot of large quakes recently there is a long history of earthquakes affecting most of Italy, whcih occur almost on a daily basis in some part ot Italy.We even have earthquakes in England.
Although our house in Ofena has been badly damaged my husband is still determined to go and live there. We were planning to move out next year but that has now been delayed until we can get the repairs done on our house.

Judy.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> Giovanni
> 
> You should not let these quakes put you off moving to Ofena. Although there have been a lot of large quakes recently there is a long history of earthquakes affecting most of Italy, whcih occur almost on a daily basis in some part ot Italy.We even have earthquakes in England.
> Although our house in Ofena has been badly damaged my husband is still determined to go and live there. We were planning to move out next year but that has now been delayed until we can get the repairs done on our house.
> 
> Judy.


Hi! ertquek stop one month only, I 'm 75y,o and i never seen this bad, i admire your caraggio. my wife is not coraggiosa like you!


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> Hi! ertquek stop one month only, I 'm 75y,o and i never seen this bad, i admire your caraggio. my wife is not coraggiosa like you!


I think it all depends on your general outlook to life. Although we have a good life here in England, it is still very much a 'rat race' and we are looking for a quieter, more gentle way of life now. It is still quite daunting given the history of earthquakes in Italy but we will have to make the most of the life that we choose to live when we finally get over there. Our children still think that it is a good idea, but that might be because they are thinking of future holidays.
Judy.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> I think it all depends on your general outlook to life. Although we have a good life here in England, it is still very much a 'rat race' and we are looking for a quieter, more gentle way of life now. It is still quite daunting given the history of earthquakes in Italy but we will have to make the most of the life that we choose to live when we finally get over there. Our children still think that it is a good idea, but that might be because they are thinking of future holidays.
> Judy.


Hi JUDY ,,,outlook to life is..... iwanted live forever I came this far, i want keeo on goin

If yu like wread my story you wil kno why clicca sotto


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> Hi JUDY ,,,outlook to life is..... iwanted live forever I came this far, i want keeo on goin
> 
> 
> oooooooo! mannaggia, wen goin to STOP, THIS ERATQUEK


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> oooooooo! mannaggia, wen goin to STOP, THIS ERATQUEK
> 
> Terremoto, nuove scosse nell'Aquilano: magnitudo 4 la più forte, gente in strada*-*Il Messaggero


Anbyliveble evryday

La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo: 
scossa 3.6 in provincia dell'Aquila




ROME (13 July) - a jolt of magnitudo local of 3.6, recorded to the 00:14 dall' Institute of Geophysicist and Volcanology, has been perceived from the population in province dell' Aquila. The next localities all' epicenter is: l' Aquila, Collimento and Villagrande. Alle 00:21 has taken place an retort with a magnitudo local of 2.7. Alle 3,36 has been recorded, like filler the site dell' National institute of geophysicist and volcanology, a jolt of magnitudo 2,6 with epicenter in the zone of the Reatini Mounts between the municipalities reatini of Borbona and Cittareale and municipalities in province dell' Aquila di Capitignano and Montereale. In the same zone, to the 7,38 it has been recorded a jolt of magnitudo 2.1. Yesterday new the 4 jolt had caught up degree of magnitudo.

La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo: scossa 3.6 in provincia dell'Aquila - Il Messaggero


----------



## Barry

We've never experienced an earthquake so it will be a new experience for us in September. As long as they aren't to strong!

Barry


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> Anbyliveble evryday
> 
> La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo:
> scossa 3.6 in provincia dell'Aquila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROME (13 July) - a jolt of magnitudo local of 3.6, recorded to the 00:14 dall' Institute of Geophysicist and Volcanology, has been perceived from the population in province dell' Aquila. The next localities all' epicenter is: l' Aquila, Collimento and Villagrande. Alle 00:21 has taken place an retort with a magnitudo local of 2.7. Alle 3,36 has been recorded, like filler the site dell' National institute of geophysicist and volcanology, a jolt of magnitudo 2,6 with epicenter in the zone of the Reatini Mounts between the municipalities reatini of Borbona and Cittareale and municipalities in province dell' Aquila di Capitignano and Montereale. In the same zone, to the 7,38 it has been recorded a jolt of magnitudo 2.1. Yesterday new the 4 jolt had caught up degree of magnitudo.
> 
> La terra continua a tremare in Abruzzo: scossa 3.6 in provincia dell'Aquila*-*Il Messaggero


Hi
I have looked at all of the internet news sites and I can't find any mention of more earthquakes in Italy. There is a web site that gives you a daily breakdown of where quakes have hit around the world but it hasn't mentioned any Italy recently.
Judy


----------



## Barry

The Villa Santa Lucia site has the banner reporting the aftershocks. A 3.6 and a 4.1. They are also having a country/bluegrass concert in the piazza next saturday if you are around. Beer and wine! I can't quite imagine an Italian country singer though!


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> The Villa Santa Lucia site has the banner reporting the aftershocks. A 3.6 and a 4.1. They are also having a country/bluegrass concert in the piazza next saturday if you are around. Beer and wine! I can't quite imagine an Italian country singer though!


HiBarry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> The Villa Santa Lucia site has the banner reporting the aftershocks. A 3.6 and a 4.1. They are also having a country/bluegrass concert in the piazza next saturday if you are around. Beer and wine! I can't quite imagine an Italian country singer though!


That is probably why I haven't found anything reported.
Pity that we won't be there for the concert, I love country music.


----------



## Barry

I'll bring some cd's when we come. A highschool classmate of my daughter has made a name for himself in the country music field. I'll see what I have in my collection.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> That is probably why I haven't found anything reported.
> Pity that we won't be there for the concert, I love country music.


country music? USA stile? alle Villa santa Lucia


----------



## maisie21

Have just heard that the damage to our house has been classed as category 'E' which is apparently the worst category.
Apparently the Government have, at the present time, passed the law to deal with houses that have been damaged and classed' A-C'. There are plans to ensure that the law covering properties in the 'D-E' category is passed hopefully within the next month, the 30% recompense for non- residents has not been confirmed.
All of this information has come from the Commune today.
We have been advised not to start any reparation project until further laws have been passed by the Government.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

That's strange as A is no damage. Gianni told us that the E's were to be the first reconstructed. We are a B which is cosmetic damage so I'll fill in the cracks myself in September. Are you going to wait in the hopes of 30%? I would guess if they do pass the extra bill you could apply after repairs if you have all the bills and invoices. I would think they would want all the worst damaged to be repaired before winter!

Barry


----------



## Guido

maisie21 said:


> Have just heard that the damage to our house has been classed as category 'E' which is apparently the worst category.
> Apparently the Government have, at the present time, passed the law to deal with houses that have been damaged and classed' A-C'. There are plans to ensure that the law covering properties in the 'D-E' category is passed hopefully within the next month, the 30% recompense for non- residents has not been confirmed.
> All of this information has come from the Commune today.
> We have been advised not to start any reparation project until further laws have been passed by the Government.
> Judy.


Judy, 
We (Gill & I) have followed the various strands of stories over these past weeks, and we're really sorry to hear your property has been declared 'E'. 

We have no idea what we will find when we next venture down the Via Cavour to the little place we bought last September (No.38, halfway down with steps leading to a terrace..) It was a rather sad and delapidated little street even then, so we have no illusions! 

Tante cose
Guy


----------



## Barry

Just talked to Gianni and he said they are indeed fixing the least damaged houses first to get as many people home as quickly as possible. The comune is sending me a copy of the official survey but we've been told we are an A or B. He said he actually had a house hunter today so was travelling around showing properties but didn't sound like they were likely to buy.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

*Public assistance to repairs*



Barry said:


> That's strange as A is no damage. Gianni told us that the E's were to be the first reconstructed. We are a B which is cosmetic damage so I'll fill in the cracks myself in September. Are you going to wait in the hopes of 30%? I would guess if they do pass the extra bill you could apply after repairs if you have all the bills and invoices. I would think they would want all the worst damaged to be repaired before winter!
> 
> Barry


The challenges with the public assistance for renovation are pretty varied:-
a.) Information is often conflicting, and the communes are not always the best informed about policies being decided at regional / national level; &
b.) As noted, there are several tracks, between primary residence / secondary residence, the categories of damage (A-E), and then the whole question of owners in one category having obligations to the owners of property above / below them.

As to how funds are paid for the work already approved, the property owner will not receive the cash directly. Rather, it will be paid directly by commune / Ministry to the contractor. (I don't like to add to the negative stereotype, but apparently this was a national decision, in light of earthquake recovery work in southern Italy which had been paid directly to property owners, many of whom pocketed the cash and didn't undertake repairs.)

Going back to (b.) above, I suspect that much of this is shaped by previous practice, (the vast majority of secondary residence owners being Italians rather than expats). However, I don't know to what extent repairs undertaken for primary residence owners have the effect of bringing extra assistance or priority to secondary residence owners. If someone has a primary owner below or above them, this might be worth exploring....


----------



## maisie21

Guido said:


> Judy,
> We (Gill & I) have followed the various strands of stories over these past weeks, and we're really sorry to hear your property has been declared 'E'.
> 
> We have no idea what we will find when we next venture down the Via Cavour to the little place we bought last September (No.38, halfway down with steps leading to a terrace..) It was a rather sad and delapidated little street even then, so we have no illusions!
> 
> Tante cose
> Guy


Hi Guy and Gill

I will keep my fingers crossed that your house has not suffered too much damage although from what I can gather Ofena has generally suffered quite a lot of damage and more than originally thought.

But saying that there are a lot of homes that have survived quite well., with luck yours could be one of them.

Judy


----------



## maisie21

We were also told by the Geometra, when we met with him in May, that one of the options that the Government was looking at was for the builders to do the work and then submit all of their receipts so that they could claim back the costs that they incur repairing the property.

It is unfortunate in todays society, no matter which country you live in, that there are people that have claimed for financial assistance etc when they have not been entitiled to it which makes it harder for the ones that are honest when they try to get things done.

He also told us that because our property is attached to another one, which is the secondary home for the people who own it, that the builder will require access to their property so that they can fit the ties. This will obviously delay the work on our house because they live in Rome, however the Geometra did tell us that no one can refuse access to the property when this sort of work needs to be done which is an issue that had been worrying us.


----------



## Barry

Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> The challenges with the public assistance for renovation are pretty varied:-
> a.) Information is often conflicting, and the communes are not always the best informed about policies being decided at regional / national level; &
> b.) As noted, there are several tracks, between primary residence / secondary residence, the categories of damage (A-E), and then the whole question of owners in one category having obligations to the owners of property above / below them.
> 
> As to how funds are paid for the work already approved, the property owner will not receive the cash directly. Rather, it will be paid directly by commune / Ministry to the contractor. (I don't like to add to the negative stereotype, but apparently this was a national decision, in light of earthquake recovery work in southern Italy which had been paid directly to property owners, many of whom pocketed the cash and didn't undertake repairs.)
> 
> Going back to (b.) above, I suspect that much of this is shaped by previous practice, (the vast majority of secondary residence owners being Italians rather than expats). However, I don't know to what extent repairs undertaken for primary residence owners have the effect of bringing extra assistance or priority to secondary residence owners. If someone has a primary owner below or above them, this might be worth exploring....


From your title you must be from down Bussi way? 
We are lucky in that we bought both sides of our building so we have nothing attached. Having said that Gianni says our roof is now leaking on the unfinished side. Anyone have an idea on the cost of new roofs? We still haven't decided what to do with this half of the house. As we have no land we had thought of removing the second floor and making it into a walk out patio, provided they would give us planning permission.


----------



## Barry

*Telephone*

Just realized my cell phone number expires a week before we get there. I use to be able to recharge over the internet but Wind and Tim no longer accept non Italian credit cards! So the number I gave everyone may not work. My wife's should be ok as it dosen't expire until after we arrive and we can recharge it as soon as we arrive.
Her number is 338-1808620


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> From your title you must be from down Bussi way?
> We are lucky in that we bought both sides of our building so we have nothing attached. Having said that Gianni says our roof is now leaking on the unfinished side. Anyone have an idea on the cost of new roofs? We still haven't decided what to do with this half of the house. As we have no land we had thought of removing the second floor and making it into a walk out patio, provided they would give us planning permission.


Hi Barry If the roof leak maby a cople "pinci canalette" canby reorganise. I m muratore i wno those tinch:ranger:


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> That's strange as A is no damage. Gianni told us that the E's were to be the first reconstructed. We are a B which is cosmetic damage so I'll fill in the cracks myself in September. Are you going to wait in the hopes of 30%? I would guess if they do pass the extra bill you could apply after repairs if you have all the bills and invoices. I would think they would want all the worst damaged to be repaired before winter!
> 
> Barry


How do we find out what category damage our property is? We are hoping that our erstwhile and remarkable ally Walter Pezzi will have a look on our behalf, but an 'official' verdict would be welcome, no matter how damning..

Guido


----------



## Barry

*House Damage*



Guido said:


> How do we find out what category damage our property is? We are hoping that our erstwhile and remarkable ally Walter Pezzi will have a look on our behalf, but an 'official' verdict would be welcome, no matter how damning..
> 
> Guido


I was told that the comune is mailing me a copy of the inspection report. I don't know if Ofena is doing the same. Walter has a place in Bussi so I don't know if he gets as far as Ofena. When are you planning to go?


----------



## GrahamOfena

Been a while since I last left a message on the site, we're planning to visit our house in Ofena 2nd week of August, we go a little nervously, not knowing what we'll find as we've not been since the earthquake.

Although my house is a terrace, which maybe more beneficial, not sure whether we will contact the commune until the last couple of days before the end of our holiday, as then, at least we'll be able to make our own minds up as to whether we want to stay in it!

Having said that, I'm sorry for all you guys and girls who have had damage to your houses, I'm still looking forward to going though, I'm actually going to look at another house while I'm there, so it certainly hasn't put me off.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I was told that the comune is mailing me a copy of the inspection report. I don't know if Ofena is doing the same. Walter has a place in Bussi so I don't know if he gets as far as Ofena. When are you planning to go?


We have already recieved a copy of the report from the Commune in Ofena regarding the extent of the damage to our house. We are just waiting to hear from the Geometra now.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> That's strange as A is no damage. Gianni told us that the E's were to be the first reconstructed. We are a B which is cosmetic damage so I'll fill in the cracks myself in September. Are you going to wait in the hopes of 30%? I would guess if they do pass the extra bill you could apply after repairs if you have all the bills and invoices. I would think they would want all the worst damaged to be repaired before winter!
> 
> Barry


As soon as we are given permission to start the repairs,we will contact the builder so that he can assess the damage and give us a quote.
At the moment it seems unlikely that we will get any financial help towards the cost of the repairs so we will probably just go ahead and get them done so that we can start making plans to make the final move to Ofena. The cost will dig into our savings, but if we want to live there we have no choice but to go ahead with the repairs.
When we visit next time we will fill in the forms to apply for compensation in the hope that we might be granted some help.


----------



## Barry

Now that things are getting back to normal there is a sense of urgency to get on with it. 
It will be interesting to see the inside of our house. Did all the glasses, plates etc. survive? We have one of those big wardrobes in our bedroom and I wonder if it is still standing? Any leaks in the waterline or sewer line. If our cistern sprung a leak is the kitchen flooded?
I guess it will take a week or so just to cleanup and make required repairs.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Now that things are getting back to normal there is a sense of urgency to get on with it.
> It will be interesting to see the inside of our house. Did all the glasses, plates etc. survive? We have one of those big wardrobes in our bedroom and I wonder if it is still standing? Any leaks in the waterline or sewer line. If our cistern sprung a leak is the kitchen flooded?
> I guess it will take a week or so just to cleanup and make required repairs.


We only had one breakage and that was when a glass fell out of the cupboard as I opened it.
The water line and sewer were both fine but we did have waterstains on the bathroom walls because the tiles had slipped on the roof and the rain got in. Fortunately John managed to get on the roof to put them back before the Civil Protection officers came around. It could be that they may have slipped again because of subsequent quakes but we will have to wait and see when we go over next.


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> I was told that the comune is mailing me a copy of the inspection report. I don't know if Ofena is doing the same. Walter has a place in Bussi so I don't know if he gets as far as Ofena. When are you planning to go?


We will be in and around Ofena Sept 2-5 and 19-22. Would be great to meet up if possible. 
G & G


----------



## Barry

We will be in Carrufo from the Sep 13th. to Oct 8.


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> We will be in Carrufo from the Sep 13th. to Oct 8.


Sounds like there will be a few of us expats around on Sunday the 20th - what about we book a table for lunch at the Auf and see who shows? There might be porcini on the menu..

G&G


----------



## maisie21

Guido said:


> Sounds like there will be a few of us expats around on Sunday the 20th - what about we book a table for lunch at the Auf and see who shows? There might be porcini on the menu..
> 
> G&G


We are hoping to get across for a few days towards the end of September but it looks like it will be after your visit.
Judy


----------



## Barry

I'll be there though I am sending my wife to Holland. Lynda said she would be in Ofena during that time period. Why don't we post our plans at the end of August and make a date and time to meet. 

Barry


----------



## Barry

Just realized I am meeting some relatives on the 20th. How about the 21st?


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> I'll be there though I am sending my wife to Holland. Lynda said she would be in Ofena during that time period. Why don't we post our plans at the end of August and make a date and time to meet.
> 
> Barry


OK - good idea - we have already fixed with Lynda to meet her at 10.00am on the 20th, so a get-together is a real possibility.. by the way, did the 'Club' ever materialise, or is it on hold? 

G&G


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> Just realized I am meeting some relatives on the 20th. How about the 21st?


The 21st is good for us


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I'll be there though I am sending my wife to Holland. Lynda said she would be in Ofena during that time period. Why don't we post our plans at the end of August and make a date and time to meet.
> 
> Barry


That sounds like a good idea.
I am currently looking at flights around the 23rd Sept to fit in with my husbands work pattern.
Judy


----------



## Barry

Is there going to be a RyanAir flight to Pescara this fall? I see they are cancelling a bunch of routes for the winter.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> Is there going to be a RyanAir flight to Pescara this fall? I see they are cancelling a bunch of routes for the winter.


Hi Barry I m' in lutto today, my sister Elena Ciccone in Ippoliti die, sce was 82y,o


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Is there going to be a RyanAir flight to Pescara this fall? I see they are cancelling a bunch of routes for the winter.


If it is anything like last year they will just provide a couple of flights per week as I know that it is popular with the Italians because it provides easy access to London.
Unfortunately we will not be coming out in September as my husband has had his date for surgery. If he recovers well we will try and make it in October.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Is there going to be a RyanAir flight to Pescara this fall? I see they are cancelling a bunch of routes for the winter.


If it is anything like last year they will still be providing a couple of flights per week as I know that it is a popular route for the Italians because of the easy access to London.

Unfortunately we will not be going out in Septemeber now as my husband has had his date for some surgery. If he recovers well we will try and get across in October.


----------



## maisie21

Guido said:


> OK - good idea - we have already fixed with Lynda to meet her at 10.00am on the 20th, so a get-together is a real possibility.. by the way, did the 'Club' ever materialise, or is it on hold?
> 
> G&G


We enrolled at the club last year but we have heard nothing else about it.


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> Is there going to be a RyanAir flight to Pescara this fall? I see they are cancelling a bunch of routes for the winter.


I think the time when Ryanair was seriously committed to routes such as Stanstead-Pescara is over if the cavalier manner in whcih they change flight times is anything to go by, but there are still one or two flights per week (leaving at unearthly hours in the morning) so we have to be grateful for small mercies.. Pescara is such a pleasant airport it almost makes the indignities of air travel tolerable!

G&G


----------



## maisie21

Guido said:


> I think the time when Ryanair was seriously committed to routes such as Stanstead-Pescara is over if the cavalier manner in whcih they change flight times is anything to go by, but there are still one or two flights per week (leaving at unearthly hours in the morning) so we have to be grateful for small mercies.. Pescara is such a pleasant airport it almost makes the indignities of air travel tolerable!
> 
> G&G


I totally agree. Our flight times were changed three times, which is absolutely ridiculous.
It is such a pity that no other airline flies to Pescara from England.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Pescara*



maisie21 said:


> I totally agree. Our flight times were changed three times, which is absolutely ridiculous.
> It is such a pity that no other airline flies to Pescara from England.
> Judy


You have to feel a bit of sympathy for them. They are trying to provide very cheap transportation and the British government and BAA are trying to take advantage of it to raise money and defeating the purpose of low cost travel. Maybe it's time we travellers said enough is enough to the government. I was just looking at our costs to fly Calgary to London. The airfare was $500 and the taxes were $900. Seems like things have gotten out of hand.


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> You have to feel a bit of sympathy for them. They are trying to provide very cheap transportation and the British government and BAA are trying to take advantage of it to raise money and defeating the purpose of low cost travel. Maybe it's time we travellers said enough is enough to the government. I was just looking at our costs to fly Calgary to London. The airfare was $500 and the taxes were $900. Seems like things have gotten out of hand.


Fair enough.. not that i can imagine mr ryan losing any sleep if he should be obliged to give up on pescara due to such things - i guess its the *** end of the cheap flight era and we just have to make do with whatever we are offered and be grateful for any flights. 

Still, with every day taht passes we are one day nearer our return to Ofena so that's something to celebrate - a proposito, we were thinking that if we still have a terrace we should have a little ;party to celebrate - the evening of the 21st (@6.00pm) maybe - anyone reading this who is around that evening would be very welcome... directions to via cavour will be posted on the town hall door (yes, i know, only joking!)
G&G


----------



## Barry

Guido said:


> Fair enough.. not that i can imagine mr ryan losing any sleep if he should be obliged to give up on pescara due to such things - i guess its the *** end of the cheap flight era and we just have to make do with whatever we are offered and be grateful for any flights.
> 
> Still, with every day taht passes we are one day nearer our return to Ofena so that's something to celebrate - a proposito, we were thinking that if we still have a terrace we should have a little ;party to celebrate - the evening of the 21st (@6.00pm) maybe - anyone reading this who is around that evening would be very welcome... directions to via cavour will be posted on the town hall door (yes, i know, only joking!)
> G&G


Yes RyanAir is in it for the money and they would drop the flight in a minute if it wasn't making any. Luckily being so close to Rome we will always have fairly easy access and dependable flights.
How are you two going to make it to Stansted for an 8:30 flight?
Sounds like a nice idea to have a gathering on your terrace. 
Why don't you phone the comune and see about your house. If you can get a hold of Vincenzo, he speaks english or just email them.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> You have to feel a bit of sympathy for them. They are trying to provide very cheap transportation and the British government and BAA are trying to take advantage of it to raise money and defeating the purpose of low cost travel. Maybe it's time we travellers said enough is enough to the government. I was just looking at our costs to fly Calgary to London. The airfare was $500 and the taxes were $900. Seems like things have gotten out of hand.


Unfortunately that is a revenue that our wonderful Government will not be ditching in the near future. Our economy is in such a mess now that they are trying anything to get funds into their coffers.
If Pescara is cancelled we will just fly to Rome from East Midlands which is closer to us than Stansted anyway.
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Unfortunately that is a revenue that our wonderful Government will not be ditching in the near future. Our economy is in such a mess now that they are trying anything to get funds into their coffers.
> If Pescara is cancelled we will just fly to Rome from East Midlands which is closer to us than Stansted anyway.
> Judy


But that is still RyanAir. Mind you they aren't mad at the Manchester Airport group so it would be a more stable flight.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> But that is still RyanAir. Mind you they aren't mad at the Manchester Airport group so it would be a more stable flight.


Yes, I know. We have travelled to Rome from there a few times. But at least you are more or less guaranteed a flight to Rome because so many people go there for business and short stay breaks.


----------



## Guido

Barry said:


> Yes RyanAir is in it for the money and they would drop the flight in a minute if it wasn't making any. Luckily being so close to Rome we will always have fairly easy access and dependable flights.
> How are you two going to make it to Stansted for an 8:30 flight?
> Sounds like a nice idea to have a gathering on your terrace.
> Why don't you phone the comune and see about your house. If you can get a hold of Vincenzo, he speaks english or just email them.


Right, this sounds like a very good and sensible suggestion - would ye happen to know the number and/or email for the comune by any chance? Or i suppose its all on the web...?

Glad you approve of the gathering idea! I used to open my doors to anyone who could make it down the track when i lived on the blind side of Etna, and we had some wonderful times, so i'm hoping something of the same spirit might apply to Ofena. 
G&G


----------



## Barry

Guido said:


> Right, this sounds like a very good and sensible suggestion - would ye happen to know the number and/or email for the comune by any chance? Or i suppose its all on the web...?
> 
> Glad you approve of the gathering idea! I used to open my doors to anyone who could make it down the track when i lived on the blind side of Etna, and we had some wonderful times, so i'm hoping something of the same spirit might apply to Ofena.
> G&G


The web site has a form you can fill in for questions.
Sito ufficiale del Comune di Ofena (Aq) — Sito ufficiale del Comune di Ofena (Aq)
In Carrufo you know when someone is home as they leave the key in the front door!
When we are out walking and someone sees us we get called over for a glass of their homebrew. I think that, and the fact I am related to everyone in Carrufo, Ofena and Villa Santa Lucia, is what makes it so appealing. The locals also seem eager to have new "blood" in the villages. Without us strangers the comunes would die in a few years.


----------



## Barry

*Success*

After weeks of trying the Wind website finally accepted my Canadian Visa Card. I was able to recharge my account so won't lose my cell phone number after all!

My number is 329 642 7827


----------



## maisie21

Guido said:


> Right, this sounds like a very good and sensible suggestion - would ye happen to know the number and/or email for the comune by any chance? Or i suppose its all on the web...?
> 
> Glad you approve of the gathering idea! I used to open my doors to anyone who could make it down the track when i lived on the blind side of Etna, and we had some wonderful times, so i'm hoping something of the same spirit might apply to Ofena.
> G&G


Tel: +39 0862 956133
Contact telephone number for the Comune in Ofena.


----------



## Barry

*Free Concert*

There is a free concert in the square in Villa Santa Lucia on the 9th of August. Also on the 6th. there is a meeting to answer questions about the reconstruction payments if anyone is around?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> There is a free concert in the square in Villa Santa Lucia on the 9th of August. Also on the 6th. there is a meeting to answer questions about the reconstruction payments if anyone is around?


Hi Barry
Unfortunately we will not be there then, but I would be very grateful for any feedback from the meeting if you are attending it. We are still waiting to hear from our Geometra.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

We won't be there either and we still haven't recieved our official survey. Maybe Mia or Barbara or Bruce may be in Ofena around that time?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We won't be there either and we still haven't recieved our official survey. Maybe Mia or Barbara or Bruce may be in Ofena around that time?


Let's hope so.It would be good if someone from the site could sit in on the meeting and then cascade the information out to every one.


----------



## GrahamOfena

We are off to Ofena on Thurs 13th Aug for 7 nights, if anyone is around, give us a knock 13 Via Nicola Moscardelli, we can compare cracks, if we manage to buy a two ring cooker we may even be able to offer a cup of tea lol

We have decided to fly from Heathrow, 5 minutes from where I work, will land in Rome, so swings and roundabouts really, it's good to try another route in too. I don't think I'd be so brave if my girlfriend wasn't Italian 

Anyway, if no ones there, then we are back again in October, we are seriously contemplating moving over full time withing the next 18 months, we'll be actively looking for a bigger house and a sizeable plot of land, exciting times ahead.

Ciao for now

Graham


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> We are off to Ofena on Thurs 13th Aug for 7 nights, if anyone is around, give us a knock 13 Via Nicola Moscardelli, we can compare cracks, if we manage to buy a two ring cooker we may even be able to offer a cup of tea lol
> 
> We have decided to fly from Heathrow, 5 minutes from where I work, will land in Rome, so swings and roundabouts really, it's good to try another route in too. I don't think I'd be so brave if my girlfriend wasn't Italian
> 
> Anyway, if no ones there, then we are back again in October, we are seriously contemplating moving over full time withing the next 18 months, we'll be actively looking for a bigger house and a sizeable plot of land, exciting times ahead.
> 
> Ciao for now
> 
> Graham


Hi
We are hoping to go out in October just for a few days to close the house up for the winter.
We were originally planning to move out there full time next year but are having to delay the move because of the damage to our house.But as soon as the damage is repaired I think that my husband will want to make the final move.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Classified E*

Well we got the notice from the comune yesterday and contrary to what they told me our house has been classified E, Edificio Inagibile!

Reading the report however it seems the reason is that our chimney cap is damaged and we must remove or repair it before they will reclassify the house.

As it consists of 2 roof tiles standing on end and butting at the top and we don't use it I have to find someone with a long latter to remove or repair it or I'll do it when we get there in September.

I'am a little disappointed in the frivilous nature of the damage and the fact it was a fireman, not a structural engineer, who did the inspection and he didn't even enter the house.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Well we got the notice from the comune yesterday and contrary to what they told me our house has been classified E, Edificio Inagibile!
> 
> Reading the report however it seems the reason is that our chimney cap is damaged and we must remove or repair it before they will reclassify the house.
> 
> As it consists of 2 roof tiles standing on end and butting at the top and we don't use it I have to find someone with a long latter to remove or repair it or I'll do it when we get there in September.
> 
> I'am a little disappointed in the frivilous nature of the damage and the fact it was a fireman, not a structural engineer, who did the inspection and he didn't even enter the house.


It was the firemen that classified our house as an 'E' but they have been inside a few times to assess the damage.
Your assessment does appear to be somewhat extreme if that is the only damage. Perhaps they are worried about the tiles falling off on to passers by.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> It was the firemen that classified our house as an 'E' but they have been inside a few times to assess the damage.
> Your assessment does appear to be somewhat extreme if that is the only damage. Perhaps they are worried about the tiles falling off on to passers by.


I talked to Gianni and he has been in the house and had a look and he says there is no damage. I will get a ladder when we go and replace the chimney cap to keep them happy. I showed the letter to our Italian Consolare and he figures they are just covering themselves from potential liabilities.
This brought up the fact that I hadn't any house insurance. I remember talking to a couple of companies here in Canada about it when we bought the house but they hadn't a clue so didn't pursue it. I've obtained a number of quotes from British firms specializing in holiday homes and it looks like 150 pounds per year. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I talked to Gianni and he has been in the house and had a look and he says there is no damage. I will get a ladder when we go and replace the chimney cap to keep them happy. I showed the letter to our Italian Consolare and he figures they are just covering themselves from potential liabilities.
> This brought up the fact that I hadn't any house insurance. I remember talking to a couple of companies here in Canada about it when we bought the house but they hadn't a clue so didn't pursue it. I've obtained a number of quotes from British firms specializing in holiday homes and it looks like 150 pounds per year. Does that sound reasonable?


It sounds very reasonable, but what is it for? Is it for the building or the contents? We will need cover for a permanent home though for when we make the move, but we were told that there weren't any companies that would insure against earthquake damage.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> It sounds very reasonable, but what is it for? Is it for the building or the contents? We will need cover for a permanent home though for when we make the move, but we were told that there weren't any companies that would insure against earthquake damage.


I've had a quote from Copeland Insurance for 186 pounds which includes earthquake coverage and from Intasure for 156 pounds also including earthquake insurance. Contents are only 5000 pounds so you would want more. I've emailed them back pointing out we are in the earthquake zone and that our house is fairly large (250 sq./m) and asking them to requote so we will see what happens. The plans they offer seem cheap compared to what I pay here but as the houses are stone there is no worry about them burning down!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I've had a quote from Copeland Insurance for 186 pounds which includes earthquake coverage and from Intasure for 156 pounds also including earthquake insurance. Contents are only 5000 pounds so you would want more. I've emailed them back pointing out we are in the earthquake zone and that our house is fairly large (250 sq./m) and asking them to requote so we will see what happens. The plans they offer seem cheap compared to what I pay here but as the houses are stone there is no worry about them burning down!


I haven't heard of either of those companies but I will contact them and see if they can help us. As I said we would need cover for a permanent residence so we will have to see whether they would cover us for that.


----------



## carmela

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


Hello there,

where is Ofena? I am moving to Liguriaand problems with builders, too.
I change the teamtwice but finally found a very reliable team from the Piemont, very professional, also in high end finitions and honest prices.
They come on Monday and leave on Friday late afternoon.
I can forward their coordinates, if necessary.

Best wishes

Carmela


----------



## Barry

*Insurance*



maisie21 said:


> I haven't heard of either of those companies but I will contact them and see if they can help us. As I said we would need cover for a permanent residence so we will have to see whether they would cover us for that.


Well I heard back from Copeland and when they found out where our house was they refused to insure it.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Well I heard back from Copeland and when they found out where our house was they refused to insure it.


That is the sort of response that I expected. We will just have to hope that when the ties are inserted that they secure the house sufficiently enough to withstand any further quakes.
We can but hope, other than that it would mean not making the move to Italy and losing the money that we have already invested.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> That is the sort of response that I expected. We will just have to hope that when the ties are inserted that they secure the house sufficiently enough to withstand any further quakes.
> We can but hope, other than that it would mean not making the move to Italy and losing the money that we have already invested.


I've still to hear from a couple of others. If no one will insure for earthquakes I will try for liability and contents alone.
I guess the post office offers insurance but you have to have an account and be a resident.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I've still to hear from a couple of others. If no one will insure for earthquakes I will try for liability and contents alone.
> I guess the post office offers insurance but you have to have an account and be a resident.


We will definitely try and get contents cover anyway. I am a great believer in taking out insurance and extended warranties so I will start investigating possible brokers shortly.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> We will definitely try and get contents cover anyway. I am a great believer in taking out insurance and extended warranties so I will start investigating possible brokers shortly.


good loch Barry

bona fortuna


----------



## Miggie

Does anyone have any information on the new B&B on the left as you head up toward Ofena? I need to find a place to stay for the time 11-17 Sep 2009. Would prefer Ofena but that general area would be acceptable.

Many, many thanks.


----------



## giovanni

Miggie said:


> Does anyone have any information on the new B&B on the left as you head up toward Ofena? I need to find a place to stay for the time 11-17 Sep 2009. Would prefer Ofena but that general area would be acceptable.
> 
> Many, many thanks.


Call Stefania a Ofena
--------
AUFINIUM - Via San Rocco 6, 67025 Ofena ( AQ ) Telefono/Fax - 0862.956022

If damage with "TERREMOTO" Call my brother Noe' wee oaor own house he rent to you

Noe' Ciccone ,Cellulare 347/0976/876 tell he i send you.

ciao giovanni


----------



## Miggie

giovanni said:


> Call Stefania a Ofena
> --------
> AUFINIUM - Via San Rocco 6, 67025 Ofena ( AQ ) Telefono/Fax - 0862.956022
> 
> If damage with "TERREMOTO" Call my brother Noe' wee oaor own house he rent to you
> 
> Noe' Ciccone ,Cellulare 347/0976/876 tell he i send you.
> 
> ciao giovanni




Thank you very much. I will call. 

MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Insurance*



maisie21 said:


> I haven't heard of either of those companies but I will contact them and see if they can help us. As I said we would need cover for a permanent residence so we will have to see whether they would cover us for that.


No luck so far. The only one that seems a possibility are Intasure. They sent me a general quote but I haven't been able to get a specific quote out of them. I'll keep trying and let you know. If this dosen't work I'll find a local agent in Italy when we go in September.


----------



## maryann

*Bought a home!*



Barry said:


> No luck so far. The only one that seems a possibility are Intasure. They sent me a general quote but I haven't been able to get a specific quote out of them. I'll keep trying and let you know. If this dosen't work I'll find a local agent in Italy when we go in September.



Hi, Barry,
It is MaryAnn. We were in Italy for 3 weeks looking at homes and we bought a home! We are very happy. It is brand new! It is 2 bedroom, 1 bath, open plan liv. rm and kitchen, all heat installed, beautiful tile floors, a sea view, balcony, 3 different patios to eat from. All the homes in the community are new. It is in the town of Praia a Mare, about 3 hrs. from Naples. There is one right near me for sale for anyone interested.
We hope to move around Oct. , 2010. 
I have not kept up with the forum. How have you been? I hope you and your family. I see you are going over in Sept. How long will you be there? WE hope to go in July to find some furniture. WE need to put in kitchen cabinets. That does not come with it. 
Be well.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

*owning 2 cars*



Barry said:


> No luck so far. The only one that seems a possibility are Intasure. They sent me a general quote but I haven't been able to get a specific quote out of them. I'll keep trying and let you know. If this dosen't work I'll find a local agent in Italy when we go in September.



Question: I know having cars there is costly. Gas... I love my Hyundaii Tiburon. It is a 2003. Thinking of bringing it, but must look into the total cost. Do you know if one can own 2 cars there? Maybe just keep it as a Sunday car and buy a very small one.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Italy*



maryann said:


> Question: I know having cars there is costly. Gas... I love my Hyundaii Tiburon. It is a 2003. Thinking of bringing it, but must look into the total cost. Do you know if one can own 2 cars there? Maybe just keep it as a Sunday car and buy a very small one.
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Way to go MaryAnn.
I hope you like it hot! Sounds like you found what you were looking for. You are an Italian so you can have as many cars as you can afford but they are expensive to operate and would cost a lot to import. I've seen new cars in Italy for less than 9000 euros which would have smaller and more efficient engines than your US cars.
It looks like you are on a main rail line plus there will be lots of buses so you may not need a vehicle at all.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> Way to go MaryAnn.
> I hope you like it hot! Sounds like you found what you were looking for. You are an Italian so you can have as many cars as you can afford but they are expensive to operate and would cost a lot to import. I've seen new cars in Italy for less than 9000 euros which would have smaller and more efficient engines than your US cars.
> It looks like you are on a main rail line plus there will be lots of buses so you may not need a vehicle at all.


Barry, thanks for the quick reply. 
Barry, I have been online for at least 45 minutes hunting for this answer. You always seem to be well-informed. A shipping company called "Shipping Italia," told me that after you make a packing list, the port of Naples charges you a tax. It is for VAT and for duty. It is 30% of the total value of what you shipped in your container. 

So...if correct, one must be cautious what they ship. I was directed to call the Italian Consulate. They are so so tough to get a hold of. Answering maching mailbox is full. When in the past I did speak to them, they are impatient. That is the one in NYC, but I may try another one.

Do you know of this VAT, 30% whopper? Heck, if the car has a value of say, $8000, $2400 is a lot. I also may choose not to bring my bedroom furniture, nor the small Sunfish sailboat.

Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

*Taxes*



maryann said:


> Barry, thanks for the quick reply.
> Barry, I have been online for at least 45 minutes hunting for this answer. You always seem to be well-informed. A shipping company called "Shipping Italia," told me that after you make a packing list, the port of Naples charges you a tax. It is for VAT and for duty. It is 30% of the total value of what you shipped in your container.
> 
> So...if correct, one must be cautious what they ship. I was directed to call the Italian Consulate. They are so so tough to get a hold of. Answering maching mailbox is full. When in the past I did speak to them, they are impatient. That is the one in NYC, but I may try another one.
> 
> Do you know of this VAT, 30% whopper? Heck, if the car has a value of say, $8000, $2400 is a lot. I also may choose not to bring my bedroom furniture, nor the small Sunfish sailboat.
> 
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


You've opened a can of worms!
If you are a non Italian with a residency permit you can bring in your household goods duty free.
If you are an Italian you get to pay the VAT 20% plus duty (from a non EU country) , is the way it was explained to me.
I know the Canadians in Carrufo brought everything with them including a car but they still have their Canadian passports and only have a residency permit.


----------



## Barry

Try http://www.aerointel.com/CustomsDocuments/Italy.pdf


----------



## maryann

I am not born in Italy. Would they consider me non-Italian?
Can one be IN THE PROCESS or having applied for residency? We will move there, wait for the shipment, but may not have received the permit yet?
So, then, are yu saying that if you are a non-Italian, I can bring the car there and not pay this hefty tax?

If you have time, refer to this:

Moving to Italy - International Sea & Air Shipping
and then when you read on the next site, it seems to say something different.

Italy Customs Regulations - Italy International Movers


Barry, from where do you get all of this delightful information? Is it from your trips to Italy?
May I be so bold to ask who had told you this; I did read something of that nature from another moving company.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> I am not born in Italy. Would they consider me non-Italian?
> Can one be IN THE PROCESS or having applied for residency? We will move there, wait for the shipment, but may not have received the permit yet?
> So, then, are yu saying that if you are a non-Italian, I can bring the car there and not pay this hefty tax?
> 
> If you have time, refer to this:
> 
> Moving to Italy - International Sea & Air Shipping
> and then when you read on the next site, it seems to say something different.
> 
> Italy Customs Regulations - Italy International Movers
> 
> 
> Barry, from where do you get all of this delightful information? Is it from your trips to Italy?
> May I be so bold to ask who had told you this; I did read something of that nature from another moving company.
> MaryAnn


This looks interesting.


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> I am not born in Italy. Would they consider me non-Italian?
> Can one be IN THE PROCESS or having applied for residency? We will move there, wait for the shipment, but may not have received the permit yet?
> So, then, are yu saying that if you are a non-Italian, I can bring the car there and not pay this hefty tax?
> 
> If you have time, refer to this:
> 
> Moving to Italy - International Sea & Air Shipping
> and then when you read on the next site, it seems to say something different.
> 
> Italy Customs Regulations - Italy International Movers
> 
> 
> Barry, from where do you get all of this delightful information? Is it from your trips to Italy?
> May I be so bold to ask who had told you this; I did read something of that nature from another moving company.
> MaryAnn


I thought you had dual citizenship?
I looked into the sending of furniture etc. a couple of years ago and gave up on the idea when I checked the price of new furniture in Italy vs. shipping costs. You could put yours directly on a boat but from Calgary it's a long cross country trip to get to the nearest port!

I still think it's not worth the hassle except for certain items. Freezers and fridges are very expensive in Italy and it might make sense shipping from here.


----------



## maryann

Hi, no, I do not have Italian citizenship, but I do have all of the necessary documents to do so. If one is born after Jan. 1, 1948 and your maternal grandmother gave birth to your mom or dad while he or she was still an Italian citizen and your mom or dad never renounced Italian citizenship, then one is eligible. I have original Italian birth certificates of grandparents, marriage certificates in Italian, etc. I have been told by Italian officials that it is easier to do it over there.
I did see fridges were costly.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> This looks interesting.



Barry, thank you. That was extremely helpful. You are a good guy!


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> Hi, no, I do not have Italian citizenship, but I do have all of the necessary documents to do so. If one is born after Jan. 1, 1948 and your maternal grandmother gave birth to your mom or dad while he or she was still an Italian citizen and your mom or dad never renounced Italian citizenship, then one is eligible. I have original Italian birth certificates of grandparents, marriage certificates in Italian, etc. I have been told by Italian officials that it is easier to do it over there.
> I did see fridges were costly.
> MaryAnn


You also need your grandparents death records, your parents birth and death records, your birth and marriage record all translated by an approved translator. As well a record from immigration saying your grandfather didn't become an American citizen before your father or mother was born. I think the comune can then take it from there.


----------



## maryann

Barry said:


> You also need your grandparents death records, your parents birth and death records, your birth and marriage record all translated by an approved translator. As well a record from immigration saying your grandfather didn't become an American citizen before your father or mother was born. I think the comune can then take it from there.



Aahhh...the last part I did not know. I have all the rest, birth and death of all involved, but I have no record from immigration about that.I should call then and handle getting that while I am still in the States.Where did you read that,Barry? I do not doubt you. I would like to read it and print it out for future reference.

There is a lot to moving and then to want to do more, but that is ok. It is what I want. I felt so happy in Italy and it was marvelous. Thank you for letting me know there was more. What can I do for you, Barry? You seem to help so many.
MaryAnn


----------



## Barry

maryann said:


> Aahhh...the last part I did not know. I have all the rest, birth and death of all involved, but I have no record from immigration about that.I should call then and handle getting that while I am still in the States.Where did you read that,Barry? I do not doubt you. I would like to read it and print it out for future reference.
> 
> There is a lot to moving and then to want to do more, but that is ok. It is what I want. I felt so happy in Italy and it was marvelous. Thank you for letting me know there was more. What can I do for you, Barry? You seem to help so many.
> MaryAnn


It's on the Italian Consulate website of required documents.
Send some pictures of your place! It sounds interesting. We haven't been that far south yet.


----------



## giovanni

Benigni a Onna the bigs comidian d'italia photo gallery

' + titolo + '

Scossa di terremoto tra Terni e Rieti di magnitudo 3.1


----------



## flawed

Hi everyone, 

Had a good time in Ofena, still working our way through the rubbish. 

I was wondering if anyone has a broadband connection in Ofena? 

I'd like to organize a connection, as I hate being without the net 

Can any help me with some info, do I have to get a phone connection?


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hi, Barry,
> It is MaryAnn. We were in Italy for 3 weeks looking at homes and we bought a home! We are very happy. It is brand new! It is 2 bedroom, 1 bath, open plan liv. rm and kitchen, all heat installed, beautiful tile floors, a sea view, balcony, 3 different patios to eat from. All the homes in the community are new. It is in the town of Praia a Mare, about 3 hrs. from Naples. There is one right near me for sale for anyone interested.
> We hope to move around Oct. , 2010.
> I have not kept up with the forum. How have you been? I hope you and your family. I see you are going over in Sept. How long will you be there? WE hope to go in July to find some furniture. WE need to put in kitchen cabinets. That does not come with it.
> Be well.
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann. Really glad to hear you found yourself a house. Brand new too. Good for you. You really didn't want a fixer upper. Kitchen cabinets shouldn't be too hard. 
It sounds like it is great. Do you have room for the dogs ? 

You raise some interesting points with the furniture etc. I want to send a container eventually, but not if I have to pay 30% tax. Rod is not going to be a resident so maybe he can send it? I'll read all those references when I catch myself up. 

Again, congratulations


----------



## flawed

We are in Ofena with family next in Sept 19th to 25th. 
Lynda


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Had a good time in Ofena, still working our way through the rubbish.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a broadband connection in Ofena?
> 
> I'd like to organize a connection, as I hate being without the net
> 
> Can any help me with some info, do I have to get a phone connection?


I've been agonising over that as well. You can get a phone with ADSL but reading some of the stories on the hassles of installing a line plus they are fairly expensive for the service. I think they have cable in Ofena which would be better if you want TV as well. I've been looking at my cell phone but they don't have 3g yet in the villages so the connection is glacial! I'll probably stick with the cell phone and when 3g arrives buy a usb modem.


----------



## Barry

flawed said:


> We are in Ofena with family next in Sept 19th to 25th.
> Lynda


We will see you then. Where are you staying?


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, Barry,
> It is MaryAnn. We were in Italy for 3 weeks looking at homes and we bought a home! We are very happy. It is brand new! It is 2 bedroom, 1 bath, open plan liv. rm and kitchen, all heat installed, beautiful tile floors, a sea view, balcony, 3 different patios to eat from. All the homes in the community are new. It is in the town of Praia a Mare, about 3 hrs. from Naples. There is one right near me for sale for anyone interested.
> We hope to move around Oct. , 2010.
> I have not kept up with the forum. How have you been? I hope you and your family. I see you are going over in Sept. How long will you be there? WE hope to go in July to find some furniture. WE need to put in kitchen cabinets. That does not come with it.
> Be well.
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann
Wonderful news about you house, how exciting.
I am really envious about your move next year as we have had to delay our planned move for 2010 because of the damage to our house. We are not allowed to stay in it and we need to get quotes and the repairs done before we can make our final move now.
Try Mondo Convenienza for kitchen cabinets or Ikea if there is one close by.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> No luck so far. The only one that seems a possibility are Intasure. They sent me a general quote but I haven't been able to get a specific quote out of them. I'll keep trying and let you know. If this dosen't work I'll find a local agent in Italy when we go in September.


Thanks for that Barry.
It would give some degree of piece of mind even if we can only insure the contents.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> This looks interesting.


Hi Barry
I have just printed off your pdf file to show to my husband later. As you say it makes good reading.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi, no, I do not have Italian citizenship, but I do have all of the necessary documents to do so. If one is born after Jan. 1, 1948 and your maternal grandmother gave birth to your mom or dad while he or she was still an Italian citizen and your mom or dad never renounced Italian citizenship, then one is eligible. I have original Italian birth certificates of grandparents, marriage certificates in Italian, etc. I have been told by Italian officials that it is easier to do it over there.
> I did see fridges were costly.
> MaryAnn


Maryann
Have you tried dminternationalitaly.tripod.com
They specialise in international moving operations. They might have some useful advice for you.
We are also taking our fridge, freezer and a new oven across when we move because everything is so expensive in Italy and I cannot get the type of oven that I want over there.
Of course it is cheaper for us to move our belongings because there is less distance to travel.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Hi everyone

I have just been speaking to one of my neighbours in Ofena to get an update on the re building situation.
As of yet, very little is being done and he told me that he was informed that if the property that has been damaged is your second home and then you will definitely not be entitled to compensation. But it is a very complicated system, as someone else told us that because it is our primary house in Italy that we would recieve some help. And of course, we then have the issue of gaining access to the house next door(which is the second home for them) and getting the work done when they will not be able to claim off the government.
We are still waiting for our architects report(from May) and until we get that we cannot move forward.
We will be over again middle of October for a few days so that we can meet up with any officials and also pay any bills.
Judy.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

*Public assistance... ???*

The situation seems to vary, with as many versions of what public assistance might be available as there are people to talk to. As far as I can make out, the policy is being made in a rather piecemeal manner, with help for those whose primary residences have been damaged in the category of A to C, (A being least serious, E being worst damage), being the only one which has been finalised.

As to primary / secondary residence, this refers to one's status: if one doesn't have residency status at the address of the damaged house, then one falls into secondary residence status - the vast majority of those people are Italians, rather than foreigners who have bought in Italy (which is why there might be a political bonus in assisting this group).

I have written before about the possibility of someone with secondary residence gaining assistance in making their house safe, where their house potentially endangers someone else's primary residence. Complicated, but given the nature of 'centro storicos' across Italy, there must be loads of precedents.

A second POTENTIAL way of accessing public funds could be where the damaged house may endanger a public road. I don't know so much about this, having only heard about it a few days ago.

Very little work to restore homes seems to be underway yet, but there is more work in securing buildings, not just in terms of preventing them falling down, but also in ensuring that damaged homes aren't made worse in the coming Winter.

All-in-all, as described, a complicated situation, and one where the poor communication from the authorities leaves people confused......


----------



## maisie21

Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> The situation seems to vary, with as many versions of what public assistance might be available as there are people to talk to. As far as I can make out, the policy is being made in a rather piecemeal manner, with help for those whose primary residences have been damaged in the category of A to C, (A being least serious, E being worst damage), being the only one which has been finalised.
> 
> As to primary / secondary residence, this refers to one's status: if one doesn't have residency status at the address of the damaged house, then one falls into secondary residence status - the vast majority of those people are Italians, rather than foreigners who have bought in Italy (which is why there might be a political bonus in assisting this group).
> 
> I have written before about the possibility of someone with secondary residence gaining assistance in making their house safe, where their house potentially endangers someone else's primary residence. Complicated, but given the nature of 'centro storicos' across Italy, there must be loads of precedents.
> 
> A second POTENTIAL way of accessing public funds could be where the damaged house may endanger a public road. I don't know so much about this, having only heard about it a few days ago.
> 
> Very little work to restore homes seems to be underway yet, but there is more work in securing buildings, not just in terms of preventing them falling down, but also in ensuring that damaged homes aren't made worse in the coming Winter.
> 
> All-in-all, as described, a complicated situation, and one where the poor communication from the authorities leaves people confused......


It certainly is a very complicated and complex issue.
Our house is away from the road but does adjoin another one so whether this will alter the findings I am not sure. It has been assessed as an 'E' categegory though.
We had already had a lot of internal damage from rain before the assessments and although my husband replaced some of the coppi tiles I hate to think what will happen over the winter.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

*Winter coming....*

Judy,
(Tried sending a personal message, but can't get the system to work, I'm afraid.)

You mentioned the roofing. I see a lot of work elsewhere (but not in Ofena, I'm afraid) on protecting houses against the elements, specifically the forthcoming Winter. In some places, this seems as basic as securing tarpaulins over the roof, but given the night-time temperatures over Winter, if that makes the difference between further water ingress and maintaining walls as they currently are, it will be a substantial difference.

Your previous post mentioned an architect's report, commissioned in May. As I wrote in last post, it isn't clear what is / is not available, in terms of puclic help, but if the architect can't produce a report in 3 months, then maybe you need public help in having him / her sorted out!

Good luck.


----------



## maisie21

Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> Judy,
> (Tried sending a personal message, but can't get the system to work, I'm afraid.)
> 
> You mentioned the roofing. I see a lot of work elsewhere (but not in Ofena, I'm afraid) on protecting houses against the elements, specifically the forthcoming Winter. In some places, this seems as basic as securing tarpaulins over the roof, but given the night-time temperatures over Winter, if that makes the difference between further water ingress and maintaining walls as they currently are, it will be a substantial difference.
> 
> Your previous post mentioned an architect's report, commissioned in May. As I wrote in last post, it isn't clear what is / is not available, in terms of puclic help, but if the architect can't produce a report in 3 months, then maybe you need public help in having him / her sorted out!
> 
> Good luck.


I will pass your information on to my husband about the tarpaulin.
I have got somebody chasing up the architect as well. Unfortuantely we have to use the one that put the original plans through the commune for us as that is the procedure in Italy otherwise we would have chosen another architect.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

I was teasing a little when I mentioned "public help to sort out yr architect", but it is straightforward to change the architect / geometra handling the work approved by the commune. I had to fire our architect, and the change only needs a letter to the commune, although you do need to ensure that the final works are signed off by a technically qualified person to satisfy the commune. (Thus, even if highly experienced in managing DIY stuff yourself, unless with a qualification - recognised by the commune, and therefore Italian - you still need someone to do this, and notify the commune that this person is handling the work.)

I am not advocating that you have to fire the architect, but you do have the option.


----------



## giovanni

Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> I was teasing a little when I mentioned "public help to sort out yr architect", but it is straightforward to change the architect / geometra handling the work approved by the commune. I had to fire our architect, and the change only needs a letter to the commune, although you do need to ensure that the final works are signed off by a technically qualified person to satisfy the commune. (Thus, even if highly experienced in managing DIY stuff yourself, unless with a qualification - recognised by the commune, and therefore Italian - you still need someone to do this, and notify the commune that this person is handling the work.)
> 
> I am not advocating that you have to fire the architect, but you do have the option.


you peple dont need archited A muratore mayson, quo fix fhe crack, if the crack is more 1/4 inch, have the muratore put kee riinfurs:boxing:


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> you peple dont need archited A muratore mayson, quo fix fhe crack, if the crack is more 1/4 inch, have the muratore put kee riinfurs:boxing:


The cracks in our ceilings and bedroom walls are a lot bigger than 1/4inch.
We were told that we will need steel rods and ties inserted to secure the property and to do this they will need to remove the roof. Our main concern about this is if we lose our vaulted ceilings when the repairs are done.
Judy


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> The cracks in our ceilings and bedroom walls are a lot bigger than 1/4inch.
> We were told that we will need steel rods and ties inserted to secure the property and to do this they will need to remove the roof. Our main concern about this is if we lose our vaulted ceilings when the repairs are done.
> Judy


Wath tipe ceilings!? if roan volte then, cleanet and crach all luse meterial weth very well soac, fill the crach good plastat paris "gesso" You see all roan volte mate with "gesso" , The "gesso" unifi the break!


----------



## Barry

*A Bit of Lighter News*



giovanni said:


> Wath tipe ceilings!? if roan volte then, cleanet and crach all luse meterial weth very well soac, fill the crach good plastat paris "gesso" You see all roan volte mate with "gesso" , The "gesso" unifi the break!


They are looking for people to be in a new George Cluny movie to be shot in the region. Looks like anyone can signup!

http://villasantalucia.abruzzo.it/cambio/notizie/Comparse.htm


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> Wath tipe ceilings!? if roan volte then, cleanet and crach all luse meterial weth very well soac, fill the crach good plastat paris "gesso" You see all roan volte mate with "gesso" , The "gesso" unifi the break!


The cracks are too large to fill with plaster. The movement from the earthquake caused the top half of the house to move outwards which is why we need the ties inserted first, otherwise my husband would have done the repairs himself.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> They are looking for people to be in a new George Cluny movie to be shot in the region. Looks like anyone can signup!
> 
> CERCANSI COMPARSE


I can see a new career in the near future.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> They are looking for people to be in a new George Cluny movie to be shot in the region. Looks like anyone can signup!
> 
> CERCANSI COMPARSE


Ciao Barry, You have the link if someone wanted to signup!


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> I can see a new career in the near future.


Neve to late, I do tinth, I nave drime of my live, proovin with video camera


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> From your title you must be from down Bussi way?
> We are lucky in that we bought both sides of our building so we have nothing attached. Having said that Gianni says our roof is now leaking on the unfinished side. Anyone have an idea on the cost of new roofs? We still haven't decided what to do with this half of the house. As we have no land we had thought of removing the second floor and making it into a walk out patio, provided they would give us planning permission.


hey barry, 

gianni had a couple of builders quote our roof. one was around 13,500 and the other 10,300 euro. plus project costs on about 60 sq metres . It seems a lot as they are reusing most of the materials, but we seem to have had damage and leaks to our ceiling since the quake. we signed a contract with the cheaper builder, but Gianni was having trouble finding someone to do the project
you can ask him about it. see you soon in Ofena 19th to 25th Sept you can ph or message us on +971 50 4561870 or via Gianni


----------



## flawed

Guido said:


> Right, this sounds like a very good and sensible suggestion - would ye happen to know the number and/or email for the comune by any chance? Or i suppose its all on the web...?
> 
> Glad you approve of the gathering idea! I used to open my doors to anyone who could make it down the track when i lived on the blind side of Etna, and we had some wonderful times, so i'm hoping something of the same spirit might apply to Ofena.
> G&G


Hi, Gil and Guy,
I've been away for 5 weeks and had a O/Seas visitor on my return for two weeks......so today I'm just catching up the thread. 

The get together on the 21st sounds good, Hope we do finally get a few bods together. Im hoping we can make some great new friends in Ofena.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> They are looking for people to be in a new George Cluny movie to be shot in the region. Looks like anyone can signup!
> 
> funny about the movie, bad news about your place. They seem to have gone into overdrive and you have to wonder what will be considered habitable soon. I saw your place from the outside, and it looks ok. Places across the road though have been substatially shored up with new timber.
> 
> We we were in Ofena last, we saw that the commune had run stripey tape across in front of our mill, no one came to see us though. Rod tidied up the last of the loose tiles on the terrace.
> I wonder though what will happen when Gianni brings the engineer from the commune down for the project. I really have no faith that the work will start end Sept. I don't think the project is even under way.
> 
> Still feel the whole thing really botched by the Govt 5 months and they are still sitting on their hands
> 
> Planning to stay at the house in Sept , then not back till next year. Might have to look at putting a tarp over the roof before wet season. Haven't managed to get anyone to fix the storm water downpipe that has been dislodged at the front,so Im not holding my breath.


----------



## Barry

*Ofena*

We aren't paying any attention to the survey results. We will stay in the house when we are there and I will inspect it myself and make repairs as necessary ( I work for a civil engineering company). Probably will have to find and buy a large ladder or some scaffolding though.
Roofs seem very expensive in Italy. I know they have asphalt shingles as well as metal roofing so I will look in to alternates as the tile roofs seem to be high maintenance for the cost. (would like a couple of skylights if we can get permission as well)
The locals never believed the promises made by the government so they haven't been disappointed yet.
There will be a number of us passing through in September. MaryAnn and her boyfriend, us, another Ciccone couple from Calgary and Dante Ciccone from Toronto.
My brother has threatened to come as well. There is a large herd (10) from Vancouver in early October but they are staying in Navelli.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> We aren't paying any attention to the survey results. We will stay in the house when we are there and I will inspect it myself and make repairs as necessary ( I work for a civil engineering company). Probably will have to find and buy a large ladder or some scaffolding though.
> Roofs seem very expensive in Italy. I know they have asphalt shingles as well as metal roofing so I will look in to alternates as the tile roofs seem to be high maintenance for the cost. (would like a couple of skylights if we can get permission as well)
> The locals never believed the promises made by the government so they haven't been disappointed yet.
> There will be a number of us passing through in September. MaryAnn and her boyfriend, us, another Ciccone couple from Calgary and Dante Ciccone from Toronto.
> My brother has threatened to come as well. There is a large herd (10) from Vancouver in early October but they are staying in Navelli.


HEeeeee! the Cicconi ways:clap2: Barry i my coming to help you I'm costrution super wise:eyebrows:


----------



## miolas

Thanks Barry for the George Clooney film tip - I just love him, so I'm definately signing up ! ;-)

Looks like a lot of people are buzy fixing their houses. Great news; we still love Abruzzo and are not willing to give up! Excellent !

For those who would like a temporary place to stay at during works, we are still renting our place at Capestrano for 250e/week (or less, depeding on the demand from our Finnish friends. ) If interested, drop me a private message via this site or an email to miajolas at yahoo dot com 

Keep up the good work & good luck with works ! 
If not ready this year, will be next year. 

- Mia


----------



## Barry

giovanni said:


> HEeeeee! the Cicconi ways:clap2: Barry i my coming to help you I'm costrution super wise:eyebrows:


When are*you coming? How is CapodAqua? Much damage?


----------



## Barry

miolas said:


> Thanks Barry for the George Clooney film tip - I just love him, so I'm definately signing up ! ;-)
> 
> Looks like a lot of people are buzy fixing their houses. Great news; we still love Abruzzo and are not willing to give up! Excellent !
> 
> For those who would like a temporary place to stay at during works, we are still renting our place at Capestrano for 250e/week (or less, depeding on the demand from our Finnish friends. ) If interested, drop me a private message via this site or an email to miajolas at yahoo dot com
> 
> Keep up the good work & good luck with works !
> If not ready this year, will be next year.
> 
> - Mia


You are to late. It was the end of August to sign up. They are filming in September and October. Are you going to be there?


----------



## miolas

No, I was just kidding, will miss Georgy this time  Well, next time then! ;-)

With my family, we will be in the region next time in the spring, this year heading to Dubai for holidays (mid Nov), have aready made some low cost bookings there.

But my sister was in Ofena&Capestrano in May and my father is going latest in March-April. And have had plenty of people from Finland over, so weekly conncetions to Italy via phone :_)

All the Finns that have gone there, they just love the region. Have gotten mostly postive comments only, though some have found it too calm. Now have a couple of artist friends (painter & sculpter) interested to go there  , I'm sure they would appriciate the magic of Abruzzo.

Good works & pass over my info in case someone is looking for a place to rent in the region.


----------



## Barry

miolas said:


> No, I was just kidding, will miss Georgy this time  Well, next time then! ;-)
> 
> With my family, we will be in the region next time in the spring, this year heading to Dubai for holidays (mid Nov), have aready made some low cost bookings there.
> 
> But my sister was in Ofena&Capestrano in May and my father is going latest in March-April. And have had plenty of people from Finland over, so weekly conncetions to Italy via phone :_)
> 
> All the Finns that have gone there, they just love the region. Have gotten mostly postive comments only, though some have found it too calm. Now have a couple of artist friends (painter & sculpter) interested to go there  , I'm sure they would appriciate the magic of Abruzzo.
> 
> Good works & pass over my info in case someone is looking for a place to rent in the region.


You are up very early! It is 20;00 here in Calgary. What is your address in Capestrano so when we go to the Highlander Bar we can see your house?


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hey barry,
> 
> gianni had a couple of builders quote our roof. one was around 13,500 and the other 10,300 euro. plus project costs on about 60 sq metres . It seems a lot as they are reusing most of the materials, but we seem to have had damage and leaks to our ceiling since the quake. we signed a contract with the cheaper builder, but Gianni was having trouble finding someone to do the project
> you can ask him about it. see you soon in Ofena 19th to 25th Sept you can ph or message us on +971 50 4561870 or via Gianni


Hi Linda
What did the quotes for your roof entail?
We have been told that our roof needs to be taken off so that the builders can put in steel rods and metal ties because the top floor has moved outwards( which is why we have such large cracks in the ceiling). We are still waiting for an initial report from our architect and we met with him in May!!!
Unfortuantely we cannot come over in September as my husband has got to go into hospital but we are hoping to make it across for a few days in October as we need to turn the water off before the winter sets in.
We have been told that we are not allowed to stay in our house but we probably will just for the few days that we are there, we will just have to slepp downstairs on the air bed.
Judy.


----------



## giovanni

*Collelungo*



Barry said:


> When are*you coming? How is CapodAqua? Much damage?


I 'm not in Capo d'acqua, i 'm, let say,,, cross street in capodacqua! This video remin you were my house is.... PLEASE Veronica!!! let this video gooooo! by....Tank you Veronica







Barry i wanted come so bad.... buth i have play the part if i not want to go Yuo see Barry

OK now. 1 ottobre wee celebrate 32 marry same collelungo, my harth is there allways. my house no damege my broderlo say. I hope wee wee wil there, I wanted teach somthing abboth Carrufo, you will never know


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> What did the quotes for your roof entail?
> We have been told that our roof needs to be taken off so that the builders can put in steel rods and metal ties because the top floor has moved outwards( which is why we have such large cracks in the ceiling). We are still waiting for an initial report from our architect and we met with him in May!!!
> Unfortuantely we cannot come over in September as my husband has got to go into hospital but we are hoping to make it across for a few days in October as we need to turn the water off before the winter sets in.
> We have been told that we are not allowed to stay in our house but we probably will just for the few days that we are there, we will just have to slepp downstairs on the air bed.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, 

Our wall on the terrace above the mill moved a little bit out. Luckily we have ties front and back. Pity there wasn't one in the middle ! The damage is not too bad, but the builder said that the wall there is thinner than every where else. He wants to add a metal beam inside on this wall, and put another tie in. He said there is too much weight pushing out on the front wall to the street. They propose to take all the tiles off renew timber and battons as required, add insulation paper and then replace all the tiles. They are reworking our existing skylight too. Also they are going to waterproof the small terrace to the rear. New guttering and downpipe in a colourbond material, coloured to look like the nice copper stuff. 

It is a lot of money for a small roof, and the materials will be negligible. They do have to use scaffolding though.I hope they do a good job, we have piles of work if we get a good builder. 

Barry we saw a metal product that looked like the tuscan tiles, at the hardware store. Thought that would be a heap cheaper option, no extra weight on the walls and less to fall on our heads in quake. 

Gianni looked HORRIFIED, said the commune would never let us put tin on the roof, it is in the national park...... said it was only suitable for a chicken coop maybe, out of sight down in the valley.

it gave us a good LAUGH!


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> Our wall on the terrace above the mill moved a little bit out. Luckily we have ties front and back. Pity there wasn't one in the middle ! The damage is not too bad, but the builder said that the wall there is thinner than every where else. He wants to add a metal beam inside on this wall, and put another tie in. He said there is too much weight pushing out on the front wall to the street. They propose to take all the tiles off renew timber and battons as required, add insulation paper and then replace all the tiles. They are reworking our existing skylight too. Also they are going to waterproof the small terrace to the rear. New guttering and downpipe in a colourbond material, coloured to look like the nice copper stuff.
> 
> It is a lot of money for a small roof, and the materials will be negligible. They do have to use scaffolding though.I hope they do a good job, we have piles of work if we get a good builder.
> 
> Barry we saw a metal product that looked like the tuscan tiles, at the hardware store. Thought that would be a heap cheaper option, no extra weight on the walls and less to fall on our heads in quake.
> 
> Gianni looked HORRIFIED, said the commune would never let us put tin on the roof, it is in the national park...... said it was only suitable for a chicken coop maybe, out of sight down in the valley.
> 
> it gave us a good LAUGH!


Hi Linda

We were given a provisional quote of 15.000 Euros(minimum) to repair the damage to our house, but that was by the architect, we have not consulted a builder yet as we are still waiting for the report.
As soon as we get our quote we will see if we can get the work started straight away as the sooner that it is done the sooner we can move to Ofena. As it is, John is resigned to having to continue working next year.
I am waiting for Maurizio to get back to me again as he is liaising with the architect.
If we have no joy soon I think that we will have to find another architect provided that the Commune agree to this.
Also, we will need permission from our neighbours for the builder to get access to the inside of their house so that he can put in the rods and ties.
Judy.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> ...........
> If we have no joy soon I think that we will have to find another architect provided that the Commune agree to this.
> 
> Judy.


You don't need the commune to agree to changing the architect. You don't even need to change from an architect to another architect, (but to a geometra etc), if you wish.

All it needs is formal notification to the commune of the change in technical person supervising your DIA.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> We were given a provisional quote of 15.000 Euros(minimum) to repair the damage to our house, but that was by the architect, we have not consulted a builder yet as we are still waiting for the report.
> As soon as we get our quote we will see if we can get the work started straight away as the sooner that it is done the sooner we can move to Ofena. As it is, John is resigned to having to continue working next year.
> I am waiting for Maurizio to get back to me again as he is liaising with the architect.
> If we have no joy soon I think that we will have to find another architect provided that the Commune agree to this.
> Also, we will need permission from our neighbours for the builder to get access to the inside of their house so that he can put in the rods and ties.
> Judy.


If i wass young a bee there is great money to be make rith naw:eyebrows:


----------



## Barry

You know our address via della Madonna #57


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> You know our address via della Madonna #57


no body get lost ever in Carrufo. so Barry just in case i caming, i want to know wen you arrive!? and wen you depart:confused2:


----------



## Barry

We will be there from 14 September to the 8th of October.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> We will be there from 14 September to the 8th of October.


I will torment my wife to come on that time, If you HAVE phone you wen you get in Carrufo. I WILL keep contact. Steel you have my e-mal If you want you cant sand tu me. If YOU WANT ALL OF YOU CAN GO TO MY HOUSE theres all kine the figs. red wited napoletane. I proone la year so thei bee nice an big Ilove FIGS:clap2:
Print this page just in case some one bod you 

Barry Ciccone. A il permesso di Giovanni Ciccone DI ESSERE A CASA MIA COME OSPITE dal 14 settembre, al 8ottebre
FIRMA_Giovanni Ciccone


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We will be there from 14 September to the 8th of October.


Hi Barry
It looks like we will miss you as we are hoping to go out towards the middle of October, provided the Drs give my husband permission to fly.
I would be grateful for any information that you can find out when you are there about the repairs to properties and authorisations that are needed just in case we cannot get out there.
Hope that you have a good time and that it is not too stressful.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

You never gave us your address.

My phone # 329-642-7827


----------



## Barry

I'am going to try and find out how the process is suppose to work. The deputy mayor in Villa speaks perfect english (lived in Boston most of his life) so I can try and pin him down on details.
It looks to me like most of the damaged properties aren't primary residences so the owners can't or won't fix them. In fact for a lot of buildings no one knows who actually owns them!
We had a talk about this a couple of years ago and the plan then was to seize the buildings and demolish or sell them on behalf of the comune. There would be a cost involved for the comune and I don't think they were ever able to get the funding to proceed though.
It looks like it's everyone for themselves and if at some distant future time reimbursement is provided so much the better.


----------



## Barry

I see Easyjet is eliminating their flights from East Midlands and cutting back Luton.


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> I will torment my wife to come on that time, If you HAVE phone you wen you get in Carrufo. I WILL keep contact. Steel you have my e-mal If you want you cant sand tu me. If YOU WANT ALL OF YOU CAN GO TO MY HOUSE theres all kine the figs. red wited napoletane. I proone la year so thei bee nice an big Ilove FIGS:clap2:
> Print this page just in case some one bod you
> 
> Barry Ciccone. A il permesso di Giovanni Ciccone DI ESSERE A CASA MIA COME OSPITE dal 14 settembre, al 8ottebre
> FIRMA_Giovanni Ciccone


Wile you fix your house! If you need some roofeen tile , "pingi" per dialetto, i will tell'U were 'u can find. ok....


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I'am going to try and find out how the process is suppose to work. The deputy mayor in Villa speaks perfect english (lived in Boston most of his life) so I can try and pin him down on details.
> It looks to me like most of the damaged properties aren't primary residences so the owners can't or won't fix them. In fact for a lot of buildings no one knows who actually owns them!
> We had a talk about this a couple of years ago and the plan then was to seize the buildings and demolish or sell them on behalf of the comune. There would be a cost involved for the comune and I don't think they were ever able to get the funding to proceed though.
> It looks like it's everyone for themselves and if at some distant future time reimbursement is provided so much the better.


Those are our thoughts as well. I am waiting for an email from a HAI agent(he should be speaking to the Architect). As soon as we get the report we are going to get in touch with a builder and get the work started. Once the damage is repaired we can make plans to move over there and as you say if there is any compensation available at a later date then that will be a bonus.
I know that the locals are very frustrated by the lack of information, perhaps the authoriaties need a little push from us ex pats so that they start making decisions. It would be in their interests as we would be bringing work to the area.
I saw the news about Easy Jet, they were always more expensive than Ryanair though. We just need Ryanair to keep its Italian links.


----------



## maisie21

I see that Ryanair are once again putting up the charges for checking in luggage at the airport. The charges are now going up to £30 per bag/£70 for two bags and £15 to check a bag in on line. £20/kilo for excess baggage. They still believe that they are offering a good service but apparently their fares work out dearer than BA on some routes.
I am going to continue to investigate alternatives, but I still prefer flying to Pescara.lane:


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> I see that Ryanair are once again putting up the charges for checking in luggage at the airport. The charges are now going up to £30 per bag/£70 for two bags and £15 to check a bag in on line. £20/kilo for excess baggage. They still believe that they are offering a good service but apparently their fares work out dearer than BA on some routes.
> I am going to continue to investigate alternatives, but I still prefer flying to Pescara.lane:


We did not to bad with British Airways, Gatwick to Rome 50 pounds one way and you get 23 kg. free check in luggage.
Unless you travel with carryon only (as I do) the actual cost between airlines tends to be pretty much the same. Now if I could convince my wife to give up on the checked baggage!!!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We did not to bad with British Airways, Gatwick to Rome 50 pounds one way and you get 23 kg. free check in luggage.
> Unless you travel with carryon only (as I do) the actual cost between airlines tends to be pretty much the same. Now if I could convince my wife to give up on the checked baggage!!!


I have checked a few other airports and we could get to Fiumcino from Gatwick but if we go from there it means a long journey either side and at least if we fly to Pescara it is only 30 minutes from Ofena. I know that that is not much compared to the length of your journeys but I still don't fancy that.
I guess that we shall have to carry on as we have been doing.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> I have checked a few other airports and we could get to Fiumcino from Gatwick but if we go from there it means a long journey either side and at least if we fly to Pescara it is only 30 minutes from Ofena. I know that that is not much compared to the length of your journeys but I still don't fancy that.
> I guess that we shall have to carry on as we have been doing.


You won't have to worry about airlines when you make the move!
If you think Ryan Air is restrictive we fly Thomas Cook from Calgary and they only allow 5 Kg for carry on luggage!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> You won't have to worry about airlines when you make the move!
> If you think Ryan Air is restrictive we fly Thomas Cook from Calgary and they only allow 5 Kg for carry on luggage!


I know.
Once we make the move we probably only go back to England a couple of times a year.
Unfortunately we cannot plan our move until the ceilings are repaired but I have been in touch with an English builder who lives in Abruzzo and we are hoping to meet up with him when we go over next time to get quotes for the repairs.


----------



## maisie21

I noticed in the newspaper today that Ryanair took over £548 million in 'stealth charges last year and that is before he decided to increase his charges. An increase of 73%.
Apparently it is the Tesco of the skies.
Well it looks like I will be shopping there again in the next few weeks.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> I noticed in the newspaper today that Ryanair took over £548 million in 'stealth charges last year and that is before he decided to increase his charges. An increase of 73%.
> Apparently it is the Tesco of the skies.
> Well it looks like I will be shopping there again in the next few weeks.


Have to travel with no luggage. The problem is printing a boarding pass if your not carrying a printer around!

Travelling tomorrow and I'am down to one carry on of 3 kg. It's going to be 26 in Calgary when we leave and 29 in Rome when we arrive, how about London? We have 5 hours between flights.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Have to travel with no luggage. The problem is printing a boarding pass if your not carrying a printer around!
> 
> Travelling tomorrow and I'am down to one carry on of 3 kg. It's going to be 26 in Calgary when we leave and 29 in Rome when we arrive, how about London? We have 5 hours between flights.


Beautiful weather here at the moment.
We are hoping to come over 4th Oct for a few days to meet up with some builders as my husbands operation has been cancelled. I have been in touch with a couple of Briitish ex pat builders so if we can get a reasonable quote we will see about getting the repairs started.

Have a good journey.


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> Beautiful weather here at the moment.
> We are hoping to come over 4th Oct for a few days to meet up with some builders as my husbands operation has been cancelled. I have been in touch with a couple of Briitish ex pat builders so if we can get a reasonable quote we will see about getting the repairs started.
> 
> Have a good journey.


Barry and maisie21, and evrybody that goin in OFENA. most likely, i'm not coming. 2 DAYgo. i get attak by yeallow jaket bee, i get stings one harm 17 time back of the nek an face. I and up ER, I get sting abbot 60 TIMEi get so much poison on my body. THAT i to have to go. with emergency shoot . if i have one more bee sting i can die. But i'm taf kookky, Here i'm all on medicasion, SCRACH MY SELF TO DEATH

HAPPY TRAVELING ALL OF YOUlane:


----------



## Barry

I carry some antihistomine tablets as I had a reaction to a wasp sting a couple of years ago.
Hope you are all right.


----------



## giovanni

Barry said:


> I carry some antihistomine tablets as I had a reaction to a wasp sting a couple of years ago.
> Hope you are all right.


Scraccy all over i'm ok, i' m taf Ciccone I survive tuma in my brain, canser on the bladder car scrash, net by a car, Abbott 50 bi sting a reas nothing with my raputosion for survilet


----------



## maisie21

giovanni said:


> Barry and maisie21, and evrybody that goin in OFENA. most likely, i'm not coming. 2 DAYgo. i get attak by yeallow jaket bee, i get stings one harm 17 time back of the nek an face. I and up ER, I get sting abbot 60 TIMEi get so much poison on my body. THAT i to have to go. with emergency shoot . if i have one more bee sting i can die. But i'm taf kookky, Here i'm all on medicasion, SCRACH MY SELF TO DEATH
> 
> HAPPY TRAVELING ALL OF YOUlane:


Gosh. Sorry to hear your news. 
You must be pumped full of steroids now to reverse the reaction.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> We will see you then. Where are you staying?


the weather seems to be ok in Ofena this week. planning to stay at our place but thinking of using Mias place in Capestrano as backup . The electrician has done some more work. Not sure how much mess!
The mattress man still hasn't come back to swap the matress, the idiot brought two different size mattresses, and has been promising to swap it since July, I'll be going to see him if it's not done when I get there, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Our circumstances have changed so I'm getting quotes to send a container from Dubai, in October. Still getting conflicting info on Duty, as non residents do we pay duty on second hand 1 to 2 year old househood goods?


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> the weather seems to be ok in Ofena this week. planning to stay at our place but thinking of using Mias place in Capestrano as backup . The electrician has done some more work. Not sure how much mess!
> The mattress man still hasn't come back to swap the matress, the idiot brought two different size mattresses, and has been promising to swap it since July, I'll be going to see him if it's not done when I get there, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Our circumstances have changed so I'm getting quotes to send a container from Dubai, in October. Still getting conflicting info on Duty, as non residents do we pay duty on second hand 1 to 2 year old househood goods?


Hi Linda
How long are you staying in Ofena?
We are hoping to come over 4th Oct for a few days as I have been in contact with two ex pat builders who have said that they will give us a quote for the repair work.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> Beautiful weather here at the moment.
> We are hoping to come over 4th Oct for a few days to meet up with some builders as my husbands operation has been cancelled. I have been in touch with a couple of Briitish ex pat builders so if we can get a reasonable quote we will see about getting the repairs started.
> 
> Have a good journey.


Hello,
My name is Bruce (crazy American) and I plan on being in Ofena in early October. I am going to be checking on my house restoration and taping the last bit for a TV show. Maybe if I can make it time we can chat about Ofena. Also curious as to your builders, I met with one British guy last time when I started my restoration, just curious if you used one of them on any previous work?
Respectfully,
Bruce


----------



## giovanni

flawed said:


> the weather seems to be ok in Ofena this week. planning to stay at our place but thinking of using Mias place in Capestrano as backup . The electrician has done some more work. Not sure how much mess!
> The mattress man still hasn't come back to swap the matress, the idiot brought two different size mattresses, and has been promising to swap it since July, I'll be going to see him if it's not done when I get there, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Our circumstances have changed so I'm getting quotes to send a container from Dubai, in October. Still getting conflicting info on Duty, as non residents do we pay duty on second hand 1 to 2 year old househood goods?



hey flawed this is not advesise, if you wanet sta close in Ofena wee have a biutifull remodel house in Via Roma is all kine the room is good an private is good for 2 family, Wee sta there one nith, i wass very inpress. hot water cauch an poltrona evrewere. give my brother a call his name Noe' Ciccone. I GET CLOSE THE PAGE come bach with number.......


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> hey flawed this is not advesise, if you wanet sta close in Ofena wee have a biutifull remodel house in Via Roma is all kine the room is good an private is good for 2 family, Wee sta there one nith, i wass very inpress. hot water cauch an poltrona evrewere. give my brother a call his name Noe' Ciccone. I GET CLOSE THE PAGE come bach with number.......


Noe' CicconeCellulare 347/0976/876 

And give saluti a Paolo Dionisi your electrescin


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello,
> My name is Bruce (crazy American) and I plan on being in Ofena in early October. I am going to be checking on my house restoration and taping the last bit for a TV show. Maybe if I can make it time we can chat about Ofena. Also curious as to your builders, I met with one British guy last time when I started my restoration, just curious if you used one of them on any previous work?
> Respectfully,
> Bruce


Hi Bruce
The builders that we used initially were Italian builders, recommended by the HAI agent but the work, which was sub contracted out to immigrant workers was of a very poor standard.
Both of the British builders that I have been in touch with live near Chieti.
What did you think of the British builder that you spoke to? Did he seem knowledgable especially about the legalities of Italian law regarding restoration?
Judy


----------



## flawed

giovanni said:


> Noe' CicconeCellulare 347/0976/876
> 
> And give saluti a Paolo Dionisi your electrescin


Hi Giovanni, 

There was a mix up with the dates on Mias house, and it is now not available, so I am interested in staying at your house from the 19th of Sept. 

Where is it on Via Roma? How much is it? How many people does it sleep? 

Hope I hear back from you soon as we leave in a few days. I will get my daughter to call your brother tonight as she speaks a little Italian.

Ps, I will say hello to Paolo for you, he is a lovely man.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> How long are you staying in Ofena?
> We are hoping to come over 4th Oct for a few days as I have been in contact with two ex pat builders who have said that they will give us a quote for the repair work.


Hi Judy, 

We are there 19th to 25th so Im sorry we will miss you again by a few days. Hope you get your builderssorted out so you can on to your repairs as soon as possible. 

Maybe next time we will catch up. Im hoping to catch up with Pam, Barry and Gil and guy this trip. Have a great trip Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> We are there 19th to 25th so Im sorry we will miss you again by a few days. Hope you get your builderssorted out so you can on to your repairs as soon as possible.
> 
> Maybe next time we will catch up. Im hoping to catch up with Pam, Barry and Gil and guy this trip. Have a great trip Lynda


Hi Lynda

Sorry that we will be missing each other again, one of these days we might manage it.
We are certainly hoping that we can get something sorted out with regards the repairs because as soon as that is done and paid for we may be able to continue with our plans to move to Ofena next year. It would still mean having to live rough in the house but it will be worth it and as soon as we are there permanently the work will get done faster.
Have a good trip.
Judylane:


----------



## giovanni

flawed said:


> Hi Giovanni,
> 
> There was a mix up with the dates on Mias house, and it is now not available, so I am interested in staying at your house from the 19th of Sept.
> 
> Where is it on Via Roma? How much is it? How many people does it sleep?
> 
> Hope I hear back from you soon as we leave in a few days. I will get my daughter to call your brother tonight as she speaks a little Italian.
> 
> Ps, I will say hello to Paolo for you, he is a lovely man.



Theres a sayns in Ofena: Ofena non e' Parigi....  Paolo i also my brotrer he reeguare our house Via Roma 71 our nich the "GIANSANTE" HOUSE call Noe' he mAby INGLESH hI WASS 25 YEAR in Canada. he live in Alanno but ocheinly he goin to Ofena, You must call him


----------



## giovanni

giovanni said:


> Theres a sayns in Ofena: Ofena non e' Parigi....  Paolo i also my brotrer he reeguare our house Via Roma 71 our nich the "GIANSANTE" HOUSE call Noe' he mAby INGLESH hI WASS 25 YEAR in Canada. he live in Alanno but ocheinly he goin to Ofena, You must call him


2 BIG Badrooom with doble bed theres al kine sofa


----------



## flawed

giovanni said:


> 2 BIG Badrooom with doble bed theres al kine sofa


Giovanni , we tried to call him last night but there was no answer..... 
0039 3470976876 That is right is it? Is it a home line or mobile number?. 

I really want to organize to rent it for a week from the 19th,Sept do you have an email address or another number? 

thanks, lynda


----------



## maisie21

Hi 
Will anybody be around 4th-9th October?
I have just booked our flights and we will be in Ofena then.
Hopefully we will be meeting up with some local builders so that we can get quotes for the repair work on the house.
Judy.


----------



## giovanni

flawed said:


> Giovanni , we tried to call him last night but there was no answer.....
> 0039 3470976876 That is right is it? Is it a home line or mobile number?.
> 
> I really want to organize to rent it for a week from the 19th,Sept do you have an email address or another number?
> 
> thanks, lynda


CELLULARE........ MEAN CELLphone keep on caleen.

Some one send me privato mssege, in my box is box.
Please send emal [email protected]


----------



## flawed

giovanni said:


> CELLULARE........ MEAN CELLphone keep on caleen.
> 
> Some one send me privato mssege, in my box is box.
> Please send emal [email protected]


Hi Giovanni, yes that was me, I thought you might have another telephone number for your brother,or an email address. I got through once on the number you gave me and the person said Pronto, and nothing else, then we sent a text in Italian but have received no response. We continued to try and call, but no luck. I will try again today, but there is nothing else I can do. 

If you hear from him you can email me at [email protected] or call /text me at +61 414412473
thanks lynda


----------



## maisie21

Hi
Does anyone know whether Auchan or Ipercoop are still open on a Sunday or have they reverted to their winter opening times?
Judy.:confused2:


----------



## flawed

flawed said:


> Hi Giovanni, yes that was me, I thought you might have another telephone number for your brother,or an email address. I got through once on the number you gave me and the person said Pronto, and nothing else, then we sent a text in Italian but have received no response. We continued to try and call, but no luck. I will try again today, but there is nothing else I can do.
> 
> If you hear from him you can email me at [email protected] or call /text me at +61 414412473
> thanks lynda


He called me back and we are meeting at the bar at 9.00 on Sunday 20th


----------



## GrahamOfena

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> Will anybody be around 4th-9th October?
> I have just booked our flights and we will be in Ofena then.
> Hopefully we will be meeting up with some local builders so that we can get quotes for the repair work on the house.
> Judy.


We'll be there Judy, we are arriving on 3rd October and are there for the whole week, hopefully to tie up with an architect, converting two storage rooms into habitable space, doing the Ryanair flight this time, £55 each from Stansted, we took BA to rome earlier this month, pricey but was a good experiance to see Rome and do the drive, Heathrow is 5 mins from where I work too, we're hoping to move lock stock to Ofena in 18 months, hope to meet up while you're there


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> We'll be there Judy, we are arriving on 3rd October and are there for the whole week, hopefully to tie up with an architect, converting two storage rooms into habitable space, doing the Ryanair flight this time, £55 each from Stansted, we took BA to rome earlier this month, pricey but was a good experiance to see Rome and do the drive, Heathrow is 5 mins from where I work too, we're hoping to move lock stock to Ofena in 18 months, hope to meet up while you're there


Hi Graham

It would be good if we could try and arrange to meet up whilst we are all there.
Which architect are you meeting up with? We havehad dealings ith Alessandro Battistone!
We are also flying from Stansted, bit of a jaunt this side but less of a one in Italy.We have travelled from Rome a few times, which hasn't been too bad but I don't like the drive back in theearly hours during the winter. We have been caught in some nasty weather.
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Pleased to read that the people of Onna have been handed the keys to some new wooden houses built to replace their demolished properties. At least the rebuild has started and they will not have to spend any more time in tents. It must give some hope to the others waiting to be rehoused.
Judy


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello there maisie21
I am sorry for the delay, but I haven't been on this site for a while. I used to get updates ???? When I was talking to the British guy, it seemed like nothing would be a problem to make the house turn key, but he was going to use "standard" building materials and his price was rather extravagant! I have a rather small sound house and he sounded like he was going to bull doze it and start from scratch. Not what I was looking for. Price was around 80,000 euros for a 700 square foot house. For standard materials ? I was not happy, plus all the work on he featured on his website would be in "American" terms "unacceptable" to say the least, and if in California he would be sued for every penny spent. The funny thing at least to me is that people "rave" about him, I just don't understand. My Italian friend laughed so hard when he heard his bid, he told his wife (who doesn't speak English) and she started laughing just as hard. I met someone who has a B & B in Pescara who has an arch/builder that seemed very nice. He had great ideas and was nice, but very wishy washy when it came to price. I needed a price and contracts on a deadline so I choose some local Italians. I also interviewed the HAI people, I bought through HAI, but I would not use their contractors. Anty more questions contact me at [email protected] 
Cheers,
Bruce


>


maisie21 said:


> Hi Bruce
> The builders that we used initially were Italian builders, recommended by the HAI agent but the work, which was sub contracted out to immigrant workers was of a very poor standard.
> Both of the British builders that I have been in touch with live near Chieti.
> What did you think of the British builder that you spoke to? Did he seem knowledgable especially about the legalities of Italian law regarding restoration?
> Judy


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello maisie21,
I just wanted to add that as far as knowledgeable about building codes, etc. all the commune really wants is a plan and taxes. If you give them both, they are happy. It is not like Tuscany where if a tree dies you have to find the exact same tree, size and all, Abruzzo is "normal" Remember they want 20% of the remodel, so get someone who knows how to work "with" this you will be fine!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I will be in Ofena on the 6th of October for a few days, around the 15th as well, I would love meeting some of you. My number in the states is 310-994-7661 and my Email is [email protected]


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello there maisie21
> I am sorry for the delay, but I haven't been on this site for a while. I used to get updates ???? When I was talking to the British guy, it seemed like nothing would be a problem to make the house turn key, but he was going to use "standard" building materials and his price was rather extravagant! I have a rather small sound house and he sounded like he was going to bull doze it and start from scratch. Not what I was looking for. Price was around 80,000 euros for a 700 square foot house. For standard materials ? I was not happy, plus all the work on he featured on his website would be in "American" terms "unacceptable" to say the least, and if in California he would be sued for every penny spent. The funny thing at least to me is that people "rave" about him, I just don't understand. My Italian friend laughed so hard when he heard his bid, he told his wife (who doesn't speak English) and she started laughing just as hard. I met someone who has a B & B in Pescara who has an arch/builder that seemed very nice. He had great ideas and was nice, but very wishy washy when it came to price. I needed a price and contracts on a deadline so I choose some local Italians. I also interviewed the HAI people, I bought through HAI, but I would not use their contractors. Anty more questions contact me at [email protected]
> Cheers,
> Bruce
> 
> 
> >


Hi Bruce
It is so difficult to know what to do for the best. But as we have already had one bad experience with builders we are going to get a few quotes this time. We will be meeting with a local builder again who had already given us a good quote to install internal stairs which would have been done months ago if the quake had not struck, unfortunately, he has had a mild Stroke recently. He is now concentrating on overseeing work done rather than do any himself, he comes highly recommended from our neighbour Arnaldo.
As I said to my husband, just because there are English builders available we should not assume that we will get a good deal from them, it could be quite the reverse.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> I will be in Ofena on the 6th of October for a few days, around the 15th as well, I would love meeting some of you. My number in the states is 310-994-7661 and my Email is [email protected]


Hi Bruce
We fly out on the 4th October until the 9th in the hope that we can perform miracles in a few days!!!
Judy.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Judy, I am arriving in Rome on the 6th. Might spend a day there (Rome) at IKEA then drive out to Ofena, I am trying to reach Gianni to see how my house is coming along and to see if he has a place to stay. I will be there off and on through the 21st....The 15th for sure for the TV series. I had to pull my bids together in just a few days. I think that it can be done, I got bids just didn't like them. With Gianni's help sorta under control....That earthquake sure devastated so many lives and brought about a a lot of unexpected consequences...
Best Regards,
Bruce


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Judy, I am arriving in Rome on the 6th. Might spend a day there (Rome) at IKEA then drive out to Ofena, I am trying to reach Gianni to see how my house is coming along and to see if he has a place to stay. I will be there off and on through the 21st....The 15th for sure for the TV series. I had to pull my bids together in just a few days. I think that it can be done, I got bids just didn't like them. With Gianni's help sorta under control....That earthquake sure devastated so many lives and brought about a a lot of unexpected consequences...
> Best Regards,
> Bruce


Hi Bruce
Perhaps we may get a chance to meet up before we leave 9th October.
I know, the impact from the quake will be felt for many years in more ways than one.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> 
> Sorry that we will be missing each other again, one of these days we might manage it.
> We are certainly hoping that we can get something sorted out with regards the repairs because as soon as that is done and paid for we may be able to continue with our plans to move to Ofena next year. It would still mean having to live rough in the house but it will be worth it and as soon as we are there permanently the work will get done faster.
> Have a good trip.
> Judylane:


Hi Judy 
Just got back from Ofena - had a great time inspite of everything - I finally managed to get the protectzione civile to come and look at the house - house designated category E - tower at back category F - has to be demolished. I did have insurance through intasure but suspect they will try to wriggle out of my claim - I dont know if you had the commune engineers to look at your place and were given an Ordinanze - but if not you might think about doing it as without it if they ever decide to help non residents you wont get any help - but I expect you have already done that anyway. Its also worth doing for anyone who had a Romelo survey - I learnt alot about my house and what it needs to have done to make it safe. I have the number to call to get them to come if anyone needs it - the commune is basically ignoring the problem and does not tell you what you have to do - I got action by nagging. Going up to the commune and waiting - you could still be waiting after the deadline.

I can not figure out if I am still classed as a resident and will get any financial help - I did get a piece of paper to that effect last year - but kid in commune told me you had to be in Ofena at time of quake. Either way will be there in November trying to sort it all out. 

Still trying to get a meeting with Romelos insurance company - he has failed to organise it twice now inspit e of months advance warning I will be there. Have adopted a new strategy of getting Rosanna fro HAI to shout at him - this is prooving much more effective - I have at last after months of asking got a contact email for his insurace suveyor.....

Arnaldo is looking for help picking his olives this year if anyone is available - at 70 odd I think he is finding it too much this year. Gianni too is in desperate need of help picking his olives and nuts etcc.


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy
> Just got back from Ofena - had a great time inspite of everything - I finally managed to get the protectzione civile to come and look at the house - house designated category E - tower at back category F - has to be demolished. I did have insurance through intasure but suspect they will try to wriggle out of my claim - I dont know if you had the commune engineers to look at your place and were given an Ordinanze - but if not you might think about doing it as without it if they ever decide to help non residents you wont get any help - but I expect you have already done that anyway. Its also worth doing for anyone who had a Romelo survey - I learnt alot about my house and what it needs to have done to make it safe. I have the number to call to get them to come if anyone needs it - the commune is basically ignoring the problem and does not tell you what you have to do - I got action by nagging. Going up to the commune and waiting - you could still be waiting after the deadline.
> 
> I can not figure out if I am still classed as a resident and will get any financial help - I did get a piece of paper to that effect last year - but kid in commune told me you had to be in Ofena at time of quake. Either way will be there in November trying to sort it all out.
> 
> Still trying to get a meeting with Romelos insurance company - he has failed to organise it twice now inspit e of months advance warning I will be there. Have adopted a new strategy of getting Rosanna fro HAI to shout at him - this is prooving much more effective - I have at last after months of asking got a contact email for his insurace suveyor.....
> 
> Arnaldo is looking for help picking his olives this year if anyone is available - at 70 odd I think he is finding it too much this year. Gianni too is in desperate need of help picking his olives and nuts etcc.


Hi Pamela

We have just returned from a very hot and sunny Ofena, 27oC in the shade. Needless to say I didn't get as much done in the garden as I would have liked because it was just too hot.
The Commune engineers assessed our house in May and we had the letter confirming its status a few weeks ago.
We met with the Architect yesterday who is going to write up his report and submit it to the Commune before February(which is the final date for earthquake project submissions). He has given us an estimated cost of repair and what financial help that we will be entitled to and as soon as the plans for the repairs are passed and the money is released we should be able to get the work done. The builder was also there yesterday to discuss what was needed so at least we made some progress. There is an outside chance that we may be able to get the work started late next year but we will have to wait and see. In the meantime we will have to delay our plans to move out there next year.
The roof has got to come off and a concrete collar applied as well as rods and ties inserted. It means that we will lose our vaulted ceilings upstairs and will probably have to re-tile our new bathroom because it will be impossible to do the work and not cause any damage to the rooms.
Arnaldo mentioned about his olive harvest, when he was discussing our crop(as we will not be there in November). If he gets chance he is going to harvest our crop and keep the oil that he makes. We have had such a lot of figs and grapes go to waste this year although there were still some black and white grapes left which were absolutely beautiful, sweet and juicy.

Judy


----------



## giovanni

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pamela
> 
> We have just returned from a very hot and sunny Ofena, 27oC in the shade. Needless to say I didn't get as much done in the garden as I would have liked because it was just too hot.
> The Commune engineers assessed our house in May and we had the letter confirming its status a few weeks ago.
> We met with the Architect yesterday who is going to write up his report and submit it to the Commune before February(which is the final date for earthquake project submissions). He has given us an estimated cost of repair and what financial help that we will be entitled to and as soon as the plans for the repairs are passed and the money is released we should be able to get the work done. The builder was also there yesterday to discuss what was needed so at least we made some progress. There is an outside chance that we may be able to get the work started late next year but we will have to wait and see. In the meantime we will have to delay our plans to move out there next year.
> The roof has got to come off and a concrete collar applied as well as rods and ties inserted. It means that we will lose our vaulted ceilings upstairs and will probably have to re-tile our new bathroom because it will be impossible to do the work and not cause any damage to the rooms.
> Arnaldo mentioned about his olive harvest, when he was discussing our crop(as we will not be there in November). If he gets chance he is going to harvest our crop and keep the oil that he makes. We have had such a lot of figs and grapes go to waste this year although there were still some black and white grapes left which were absolutely beautiful, sweet and juicy.
> 
> Judy


my mauth gos water nobody to eat my figs , o well the byrd engyon it.


----------



## Celyn

pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy
> Just got back from Ofena - had a great time inspite of everything - I finally managed to get the protectzione civile to come and look at the house - house designated category E - tower at back category F - has to be demolished. I did have insurance through intasure but suspect they will try to wriggle out of my claim - I dont know if you had the commune engineers to look at your place and were given an Ordinanze - but if not you might think about doing it as without it if they ever decide to help non residents you wont get any help - but I expect you have already done that anyway. Its also worth doing for anyone who had a Romelo survey - I learnt alot about my house and what it needs to have done to make it safe. I have the number to call to get them to come if anyone needs it - the commune is basically ignoring the problem and does not tell you what you have to do - I got action by nagging. Going up to the commune and waiting - you could still be waiting after the deadline.
> 
> I can not figure out if I am still classed as a resident and will get any financial help - I did get a piece of paper to that effect last year - but kid in commune told me you had to be in Ofena at time of quake. Either way will be there in November trying to sort it all out.
> 
> Still trying to get a meeting with Romelos insurance company - he has failed to organise it twice now inspit e of months advance warning I will be there. Have adopted a new strategy of getting Rosanna fro HAI to shout at him - this is prooving much more effective - I have at last after months of asking got a contact email for his insurace suveyor.....
> 
> Arnaldo is looking for help picking his olives this year if anyone is available - at 70 odd I think he is finding it too much this year. Gianni too is in desperate need of help picking his olives and nuts etcc.



Hi Pamela

Just wondering if the 'tower' you mention is the 'Red Tower' that was for sale on HAI's web site? We were due to come and see it back in April when the quake happened, flights booked etc but all cancelled at the last minute. I notice now that the tower is no longer on the web site so was wondering if it is still standing? If anyone knows about it or has any info - would be interested to hear. We had thought to come out to Ofena in the spring of 2010.

Jan


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pamela
> 
> We have just returned from a very hot and sunny Ofena, 27oC in the shade. Needless to say I didn't get as much done in the garden as I would have liked because it was just too hot.
> The Commune engineers assessed our house in May and we had the letter confirming its status a few weeks ago.
> We met with the Architect yesterday who is going to write up his report and submit it to the Commune before February(which is the final date for earthquake project submissions). He has given us an estimated cost of repair and what financial help that we will be entitled to and as soon as the plans for the repairs are passed and the money is released we should be able to get the work done. The builder was also there yesterday to discuss what was needed so at least we made some progress. There is an outside chance that we may be able to get the work started late next year but we will have to wait and see. In the meantime we will have to delay our plans to move out there next year.
> The roof has got to come off and a concrete collar applied as well as rods and ties inserted. It means that we will lose our vaulted ceilings upstairs and will probably have to re-tile our new bathroom because it will be impossible to do the work and not cause any damage to the rooms.
> Arnaldo mentioned about his olive harvest, when he was discussing our crop(as we will not be there in November). If he gets chance he is going to harvest our crop and keep the oil that he makes. We have had such a lot of figs and grapes go to waste this year although there were still some black and white grapes left which were absolutely beautiful, sweet and juicy.
> 
> Judy


Hi Judy, I am amazed at the weather you had. It was too hot for me in July, but we had mostly good weather 19th to 25th Sept, not as warm as you. It's funny as Gianni said that our project is nearly finished and the builders are to start next week, I was thinking I'd like to be there but Im still trying to organize shipping our our stuff. (probably till the end of the month) It was 19 in Rome today, 16 in Pescara and 8 in LAquila and foggy.... That's why your 27 seemed so funny. I am so anxious about leaving the roof work unsupervised as so far pretty much everything I've had done has been botched the first time and I've had to pay to get it fixed.
I'm so going to have a dummy spit if the roof repairs don't go to plan, I sure can't double up on that ! 
I'm so sorry your repairs are going to be such a hassle, end of next year is a long way away.( I am not putting the collar in but we are adding another tie and reinforcing the wall to the terrace.) I'm pleased though that you might receive some financial assistance, we didn't get ours assessed, hope we won't regret it it I know Pam is all for it but now she too has an uninhabitable house!


----------



## GrahamOfena

Just got back from Ofena this morning, sorry we didn't see you Judy, we were looking out for you, are you in the St Peter's part of Ofena, on the outskirts of the village?

We decided to use a family member of my girlfriend for our architectual work, her family are from Naples, we went and had numerous meetings with architects in Bussi, Popoli, but after speaking to them decided that the family architect wouldn't rip us off  

As for the weather, truly amazing, 26, 27 virtually everyday except Saturday which was around 22 degrees, all week just 10 mins of rain.
Landed at Stansted, in England for 10 mins and it started raining lol

I love Ofena, Capistrano is beautiful too, we drove to L'Aquila to get the plans for the house for the Architect, things seem to be moving there now, although it is all one way! Some pretty horrific sights on the way in, doesn't bare thinking about really, 6 months on and some are only just being rehoused, lets hope things move a bit quicker for the locals.

Ciao for now 

Graham


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, I am amazed at the weather you had. It was too hot for me in July, but we had mostly good weather 19th to 25th Sept, not as warm as you. It's funny as Gianni said that our project is nearly finished and the builders are to start next week, I was thinking I'd like to be there but Im still trying to organize shipping our our stuff. (probably till the end of the month) It was 19 in Rome today, 16 in Pescara and 8 in LAquila and foggy.... That's why your 27 seemed so funny. I am so anxious about leaving the roof work unsupervised as so far pretty much everything I've had done has been botched the first time and I've had to pay to get it fixed.
> I'm so going to have a dummy spit if the roof repairs don't go to plan, I sure can't double up on that !
> I'm so sorry your repairs are going to be such a hassle, end of next year is a long way away.( I am not putting the collar in but we are adding another tie and reinforcing the wall to the terrace.) I'm pleased though that you might receive some financial assistance, we didn't get ours assessed, hope we won't regret it it I know Pam is all for it but now she too has an uninhabitable house!


Hi Linda
I am pleased to hear that your repairs will shortly be commenced.

The weather was exceptional, even our neighbours said that it was very hot for the time of year, especially as they has had a terrific storm the week before.
We have no choice but to have the collar put in as well as the ties, although we were originally told that we would only need the ties. We have to make it secure and if we don't do these things and another quake hits we could be held responsible for any damage that might be incurred by our neighbours(which we do not want). At least we do not have to pay a fee to the Architect,as I think that they are under a commission from the Government.
I can understand your concerns about not supervising the work as we also had some very bad results from previous work but the builder we now have seems very good and his prices are a lot better than any others that we have had. We are just hoping that we do get some financial help because there is no way that we can afford to pay the latest predicted costs, are you paying for all of your repairs yourself? The architect was very positve though and when he could see that I was getting stressed at the quotes he was giving us he was very reassurring, but getting the Government to release the money is a different matter!!
I have been investigating insurance quotes and our paperwork has now been sent to the underwriters for review, so we will have to wait and see what they come back with.
Take care
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Just got back from Ofena this morning, sorry we didn't see you Judy, we were looking out for you, are you in the St Peter's part of Ofena, on the outskirts of the village?
> 
> We decided to use a family member of my girlfriend for our architectual work, her family are from Naples, we went and had numerous meetings with architects in Bussi, Popoli, but after speaking to them decided that the family architect wouldn't rip us off
> 
> As for the weather, truly amazing, 26, 27 virtually everyday except Saturday which was around 22 degrees, all week just 10 mins of rain.
> Landed at Stansted, in England for 10 mins and it started raining lol
> 
> I love Ofena, Capistrano is beautiful too, we drove to L'Aquila to get the plans for the house for the Architect, things seem to be moving there now, although it is all one way! Some pretty horrific sights on the way in, doesn't bare thinking about really, 6 months on and some are only just being rehoused, lets hope things move a bit quicker for the locals.
> 
> Ciao for now
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
Yes, we are in the St Peters area of Ofena. I agree the weather was very, very good to us last week. I couldn't get as much done in the garden as I wanted to because it was just too hot.
We were also looking out for you, but in between meetings and dealing with the house we didn't get a lot of spare time.
Our Architect now seems to be pulling his finger out but I think that it helped that he had to speak to the Head engineer based at the Commune and although I was ready to collapse in tears when I heard him quoting 100.00 Euros for the repairs until he told us that the Government would pay 80% of the repair costs but I will remain wary until we have confirmation that we have got the money.
We love the whole area, we have not been back to L'Aquila yet. I can only imagine the awful sites. It was good to see that the tents in the village had disappeared. We also saw a lorry transporting some more wooden frames for the houses tha they are building, which is a good sign.
It is just a matter of a waiting game now, we will probably try and get out there again in February for a few days and then again in May/June unless we have to go out to meet with the architect or Commune officials.

Take care
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

Celyn said:


> Hi Pamela
> 
> Just wondering if the 'tower' you mention is the 'Red Tower' that was for sale on HAI's web site? We were due to come and see it back in April when the quake happened, flights booked etc but all cancelled at the last minute. I notice now that the tower is no longer on the web site so was wondering if it is still standing? If anyone knows about it or has any info - would be interested to hear. We had thought to come out to Ofena in the spring of 2010.
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan - no my tower is old, ugly and very badly built and has now been declared dangerours. I presume you mean the pink/red pidgeon tower. It is still there - I dont know any more about it other than an ugly rumour that it has been bought. I also heard that it is quite small inside. 

My neighbour has a house for sale in Ofena but he wants about 110,000 eu for it - it is however in good condition and as far as I can see untouched by the quake. The good thing about his house is that it has stunning views down the valley. It needs a coat of paint - removal of wall paper - new kitchen and he is going to put in new balconies and widows too. Its not for sale though an agency - so you wouldnt have any fees. I mention it because by the time you had paid for all the work that needed doing on the tower you would probably be looking at a similar fee - its not as unique as the tower but you would get a hassle free holiday home/place to live with great views - you have to see past the green paint outside and the flock wallpaper - but under it there is a potentially lovely home. I took some photos for him and put it on my site at Ofena but the pictures dont do it justice. He is a plumber/iron worker/handyman so any work that needed doing could be included in the price. Just a thought.
best wishes
Pamela


----------



## pugwashington

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, I am amazed at the weather you had. It was too hot for me in July, but we had mostly good weather 19th to 25th Sept, not as warm as you. It's funny as Gianni said that our project is nearly finished and the builders are to start next week, I was thinking I'd like to be there but Im still trying to organize shipping our our stuff. (probably till the end of the month) It was 19 in Rome today, 16 in Pescara and 8 in LAquila and foggy.... That's why your 27 seemed so funny. I am so anxious about leaving the roof work unsupervised as so far pretty much everything I've had done has been botched the first time and I've had to pay to get it fixed.
> I'm so going to have a dummy spit if the roof repairs don't go to plan, I sure can't double up on that !
> I'm so sorry your repairs are going to be such a hassle, end of next year is a long way away.( I am not putting the collar in but we are adding another tie and reinforcing the wall to the terrace.) I'm pleased though that you might receive some financial assistance, we didn't get ours assessed, hope we won't regret it it I know Pam is all for it but now she too has an uninhabitable house!


Hi Lynda
Hope the project goes OK with the roof - dont forget to tell them if you want it to overhang the road and sides. 

You are right I do have an uninhabitable house - but at the end I hope to have had some contribution to the work that has to be done to make it earthquake safe - if you look at the estimates for Judys house and I expect mine to be in the same region - to get financial help to do that work vs cost of staying elsewhere while work is being done it could be worth it. Your house seemed to be earhquake damage free ish so maybe you wouldnt be made homeless - so it could be a good thing for you to think about.

take care
pam


----------



## Celyn

pugwashington said:


> Hi Jan - no my tower is old, ugly and very badly built and has now been declared dangerours. I presume you mean the pink/red pidgeon tower. It is still there - I dont know any more about it other than an ugly rumour that it has been bought. I also heard that it is quite small inside.
> 
> My neighbour has a house for sale in Ofena but he wants about 110,000 eu for it - it is however in good condition and as far as I can see untouched by the quake. The good thing about his house is that it has stunning views down the valley. It needs a coat of paint - removal of wall paper - new kitchen and he is going to put in new balconies and widows too. Its not for sale though an agency - so you wouldnt have any fees. I mention it because by the time you had paid for all the work that needed doing on the tower you would probably be looking at a similar fee - its not as unique as the tower but you would get a hassle free holiday home/place to live with great views - you have to see past the green paint outside and the flock wallpaper - but under it there is a potentially lovely home. I took some photos for him and put it on my site at Ofena but the pictures dont do it justice. He is a plumber/iron worker/handyman so any work that needed doing could be included in the price. Just a thought.
> best wishes
> Pamela


Thanks Pam

Good to know it's still there but disappointing that it's sold. It was really the quirkiness of the building that attracted us to it so not so interested in other properties - but thanks anyway. If you hear any more info about it, let me know.

Jan


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Linda
> I am pleased to hear that your repairs will shortly be commenced.
> 
> The weather was exceptional, even our neighbours said that it was very hot for the time of year, especially as they has had a terrific storm the week before.
> We have no choice but to have the collar put in as well as the ties, although we were originally told that we would only need the ties. We have to make it secure and if we don't do these things and another quake hits we could be held responsible for any damage that might be incurred by our neighbours(which we do not want). At least we do not have to pay a fee to the Architect,as I think that they are under a commission from the Government.
> I can understand your concerns about not supervising the work as we also had some very bad results from previous work but the builder we now have seems very good and his prices are a lot better than any others that we have had. We are just hoping that we do get some financial help because there is no way that we can afford to pay the latest predicted costs, are you paying for all of your repairs yourself? The architect was very positve though and when he could see that I was getting stressed at the quotes he was giving us he was very reassurring, but getting the Government to release the money is a different matter!!
> I have been investigating insurance quotes and our paperwork has now been sent to the underwriters for review, so we will have to wait and see what they come back with.
> Take care
> Judy.


Hi Judy, Graham confirms you guys had the best weather! Yes I am lucky if all goes to plan and they start soon. It is all thanks to Gianni, he had a few people there to quote the project but in the end he got someone that did it for 900 euro. 
I am particularly worried because Rod finishes work in Dubai in Dec. Our roof quote was 10.300 odd I think. I guess plus taxes. We are paying, but I really can't afford a redo, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We left the electrician with work to do and I came back to overfilled plaster and my surface run conduit this huge boxy thing not the round I'd asked for. The first time he just strung it like Christmas lights. I'm going to leave it for now as there is no way I'm going to pay a third time for him to do it. I love him he's a nice guy and means well but I'm just not going to get stuff done while I'm not there anymore. 

Are you serious 100,000.00 in repairs? my god that's horrible, I'm so sorry for you 
especially as this is the area that you had renovated, it must be heartbreaking.

So you had insurance ? or is that to do with the government funding? 
I really hope you get some assistance one way or another. 
I saw you said that the locals are getting their cabins, I think they are cute, hope they are well insulated though, or it won't be much better than a tent. 

I was surprised how much damage there was in San Stefano, huge crane in the town, some places just rubble. Really sad, on the way back we went through a town with so many tents still, they must have been hit really hard. 

It has certainly been an interesting year.


----------



## flawed

Hey Pam, 

I talked to Rod about the overhang but he wants to keep it the way it is, I must admit I feel the same despite it being practical !
I will think about letting them look, but I figured if there was anything drastically wrong someone would have jumped up and down when they came about the project. I'm thinking of going back to Ofena once the stuff is sent to Italy and Apples is settled in her new place. Feel I'm really juggling everything at the moment.Might see you in Nov.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi Judy, Graham confirms you guys had the best weather! Yes I am lucky if all goes to plan and they start soon. It is all thanks to Gianni, he had a few people there to quote the project but in the end he got someone that did it for 900 euro.
> I am particularly worried because Rod finishes work in Dubai in Dec. Our roof quote was 10.300 odd I think. I guess plus taxes. We are paying, but I really can't afford a redo, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We left the electrician with work to do and I came back to overfilled plaster and my surface run conduit this huge boxy thing not the round I'd asked for. The first time he just strung it like Christmas lights. I'm going to leave it for now as there is no way I'm going to pay a third time for him to do it. I love him he's a nice guy and means well but I'm just not going to get stuff done while I'm not there anymore.
> 
> Are you serious 100,000.00 in repairs? my god that's horrible, I'm so sorry for you
> especially as this is the area that you had renovated, it must be heartbreaking.
> 
> So you had insurance ? or is that to do with the government funding?
> I really hope you get some assistance one way or another.
> I saw you said that the locals are getting their cabins, I think they are cute, hope they are well insulated though, or it won't be much better than a tent.
> 
> I was surprised how much damage there was in San Stefano, huge crane in the town, some places just rubble. Really sad, on the way back we went through a town with so many tents still, they must have been hit really hard.
> 
> It has certainly been an interesting year.


Hi Lynda
Yes, unfortunately I am very serious about the cost of the repairs.
We don't have insurance at the moment because we were told when we bought the property, quite categorically, that there was no such thing as Earthquake insurance in Italy. But, I am just waiting for the underwriters now to give us a quote.
Apparently, even though we have been getting mixed messages about compensation from the Government, we should be entitled to some ??80%. If we don't get it I don't know what we will do quite honestly.
We will have to totally redecorate the upper floor once the damage has been repaired and because they have got to take off the roof and ceiligs we will probably have to re tile the bathroom, even though that was only done a year ago. When we know that the work is starting we John is going to dismantle the shower cubicle and move everything he possibly can downstairs to safety.
Have you set a definite date yet for moving to Ofena?
But at the end of the day it is not as bad as some of the properties and it is still standing.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Home Again*

We just got back from a month in Carrufo. Great to meet Lynda and family, Pam, Bruce and Gill and Guy. The deputy mayor told us our category E was a mistake and they looked at our place again and said it was fine. Left my brother there to fix the cracks so we won't be back till next year. My brother will be in the house until the 3 rd. week of November so if anyone is around go up for a visit and a drink if he and Bruce haven't drunk all my booze!
We were told compensation for second home owners is in the works, 70 or 80%, but it will probably be a couple of years down the line.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We just got back from a month in Carrufo. Great to meet Lynda and family, Pam, Bruce and Gill and Guy. The deputy mayor told us our category E was a mistake and they looked at our place again and said it was fine. Left my brother there to fix the cracks so we won't be back till next year. My brother will be in the house until the 3 rd. week of November so if anyone is around go up for a visit and a drink if he and Bruce haven't drunk all my booze!
> We were told compensation for second home owners is in the works, 70 or 80%, but it will probably be a couple of years down the line.


Hi Barry
Pleased to hear that you had a good time in Carrufo.
You must have been very relieved when they re categorised your house. Unfortunately we were not that lucky. It still remains an'E' and we have had some more rain damage and another crack appear in the bathroom ceiling.
But, the architect is now compiling his report to submit to the Commune and we have been told that we should get 80% compensation, which when you consider that we have been told that it could cost 100.000 Euros to repair the damage this is a great relief.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Hi Barry, 

Sounds like you had a good time, good news about the house, so a couple of loose tile didn't really make it uninhabitable !
Nice work leaving your brother there to fix the cracks. Sorry I didn't get a chance to meet him. 
Bit of a turn around on the compensation, Gianni was so adamant there was none coming for second houses. I wonder if I should have taken Pams advice and gotten the guy down from the commune. Do you reckon he would condemn mine? 
HMMMMMMMMM won't stop me doing the repairs but there's still the ceilings to repair and they get worse now every time it rains. I've got so many cracks now, when there were none.

oh well I've got some time to think I guess.


----------



## flawed

any news on Bruce's house hunters program? how are his renovations going?


----------



## flawed

No Judy no idea when we can make the move. Rod is looking for work back in Aus and has an offer in the works in Newcastle and in Brisbane. I've been a bit down about it as it is so far to go back to Italy from Aus. I wonder when we will get there once we are home. We owe too much money to up stakes and go just yet. If I sell up at home though it is a real possibility though. Still we would have no income.....I was hoping he would find a good paying job in London, but the taxes are high and he can't get any where near what he's on now. Our plans don't always go the way we would like hey? My son loved Ofena  he went home and started learning Italian on Live Mocha the free language course. 
The kids all love the place.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> No Judy no idea when we can make the move. Rod is looking for work back in Aus and has an offer in the works in Newcastle and in Brisbane. I've been a bit down about it as it is so far to go back to Italy from Aus. I wonder when we will get there once we are home. We owe too much money to up stakes and go just yet. If I sell up at home though it is a real possibility though. Still we would have no income.....I was hoping he would find a good paying job in London, but the taxes are high and he can't get any where near what he's on now. Our plans don't always go the way we would like hey? My son loved Ofena  he went home and started learning Italian on Live Mocha the free language course.
> The kids all love the place.


Hi Linda
It seems that we are in the same position financially as we also need extra cash to live on when we move to Italy.
As it is John cannot retire in February now as planned as we need the extra money to fund the repairs but there is still a possibility that w may still make it next year but that is only if the house has been made safe.
John had to climb onto the roof when we were there to secure a tarpaulin over the part of the roof that is leaking, we are hoping that it might do the trick.
One of our sons and one daughter have been to Ofena and they also loved it, they can't wait until we move so that they can over to visit and stay.
Judy.


----------



## Bonnie1

pugwashington said:


> Hi Lynda
> Hope the project goes OK with the roof - dont forget to tell them if you want it to overhang the road and sides.
> 
> You are right I do have an uninhabitable house - but at the end I hope to have had some contribution to the work that has to be done to make it earthquake safe - if you look at the estimates for Judys house and I expect mine to be in the same region - to get financial help to do that work vs cost of staying elsewhere while work is being done it could be worth it. Your house seemed to be earhquake damage free ish so maybe you wouldnt be made homeless - so it could be a good thing for you to think about.
> 
> take care
> pam


Hi just reading your message, my husband and I are thinking of buying a house to be renovated, in Italy, Dogliola. I have been corresponding with Ancient Properties in Italy and they seem to do the renovations as well, have you any suggestions for us, as you seem to be going through the same process. And what procedures are involved. I carry an EU passport, but we live in Tasmania Australia


----------



## flawed

Bonnie1 said:


> Hi just reading your message, my husband and I are thinking of buying a house to be renovated, in Italy, Dogliola. I have been corresponding with Ancient Properties in Italy and they seem to do the renovations as well, have you any suggestions for us, as you seem to be going through the same process. And what procedures are involved. I carry an EU passport, but we live in Tasmania Australia


Hi Bonnie, yes we only bought our place in Ofena in March this year. It was run down but basically sound. It was 53,000.00 but with taxes and commissions all up I think 64500.00. Euro They say to add at least 10% on for other costs but in our case the Catastale (think that's right) value for the house and land was higher than the purchase price, supposedly because it is quite large.

We used Houses around Italy, but there are lots of sites if you are interested I can send you some links. 

We are a little freaked since the earthquake. It has devasted the areas around LAquila. I think 49 towns affected. I'll have to check out where Dogliola is. I get info from Ancient properties too, I still like to see what is out there. 

It is not cheap to renovate in Italy and we Aussies get stung on exchange to Euro,
They tell you to allow at least 1000 Euro per square metre to renovate I'd be surprised if it is not more now. We struggle with the distance, the language. It took ages just to get hooked up to power and water. We have the most basic facilities at the moment, but it will get better, it is a long term project. 

The other main warning I read was to be careful buying without the deeds As I understand it's a bit like buying old title in Australia.

Let me know if you would like me to send you any info. Lynda


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> Pleased to hear that you had a good time in Carrufo.
> You must have been very relieved when they re categorised your house. Unfortunately we were not that lucky. It still remains an'E' and we have had some more rain damage and another crack appear in the bathroom ceiling.
> But, the architect is now compiling his report to submit to the Commune and we have been told that we should get 80% compensation, which when you consider that we have been told that it could cost 100.000 Euros to repair the damage this is a great relief.
> Judy.


I hope your 70-80% is true. I initially heard that too - I think it might be part of italian law but then heard there wasn't enough money so the priminister had said he would not honour it. So fingers crossed.

When I went to the commune they were adament that there was nothing for second home owners. However that seemed to have changed when I went back second time as they came to realise all these houses are interconnected. Then they came up with that for houses that are part of the wall on the inside and houses of special historical interest there is a seperate fund for that. Also if your house is part of larger parcel and any part of that is a danger of collapsing on a road then they would have money for that. Also if your house is a danger to a resedent of Ofena the resident can act on your behalf in getting money to have your house fixed. 

I have insurance but think the company is going to be hard to get any money out of - they have also said that if you have insurance then you wont get anything - not sure how the insurance company refusing to pay afects that - also I would have to pay a £5,000 excess. I heard however that everything is being negotiated at the moment and that no one knows until all damaged houses have been quantity surveyed so they know what kind of bill they are faceing. Which is why I think it is worth getting your house surveyed -at the end you would have a safer house. 

I am not sure what they put down for my house but they did say my house needed a layer of titanium like cement around it - non of houses in Ofena have it as far as i know - if this is part of the restructoring and they pay for it or if there is a grant for it it would be worth having - might be worth thinking about Lynda - if you got the back of your house plastered - might be worth it. 

I also heard that they are not doing anything at all about some old houses in the historical centre that are in danger of collapse - even though non resedents have to go past those houses to get to their own. Not sure how true that one is - one of those rumours. 

I have the address and telephone number of the office you have to get in contact with if anyone needs to get their home looked at.


----------



## Bonnie1

*Thanks Maisie21;29207*



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


Hi there
We are grateful for the info you have passed on, my husband is a qualified builder and we intend to do most of the renovations inside by ourselves, but will leave the roof and any outside renos to Ancient properties, under the supervision of my husband, I suppose he will work along side of them, to make sure, although they have stated that the building is sound. We do intend to visit and buy then, and will insist on a deed. The little town Dogliola is in the hills and the house we are looking at is sound, the roof needs some reno not a lot, but everything else we can do. We are hoping to sell our property on Bruny Island Tasmania, we have 8 acres on the water. We woould be glad to have any house agency that you can pass on via internet sites. Bonnie1


----------



## Bonnie1

Thanks for that, we will be grateful for any info that you have regarding House Sites, I am aware of the workmanship or lack of, but my Husband is a qualified builder and will tackle the renovations by ourselves, as I speak the lingo, the shopping should be easier, also if the roof needs doing I am sure he can oversee any mistakes, and make sure its corrected. We do intend to get the deed when the money is paid, I can remember what italy is like, but I do love the place so, and the people and there zest for life. Anyhow look forward to hearing more. Bonnie1


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> I hope your 70-80% is true. I initially heard that too - I think it might be part of italian law but then heard there wasn't enough money so the priminister had said he would not honour it. So fingers crossed.
> 
> When I went to the commune they were adament that there was nothing for second home owners. However that seemed to have changed when I went back second time as they came to realise all these houses are interconnected. Then they came up with that for houses that are part of the wall on the inside and houses of special historical interest there is a seperate fund for that. Also if your house is part of larger parcel and any part of that is a danger of collapsing on a road then they would have money for that. Also if your house is a danger to a resedent of Ofena the resident can act on your behalf in getting money to have your house fixed.
> 
> I have insurance but think the company is going to be hard to get any money out of - they have also said that if you have insurance then you wont get anything - not sure how the insurance company refusing to pay afects that - also I would have to pay a £5,000 excess. I heard however that everything is being negotiated at the moment and that no one knows until all damaged houses have been quantity surveyed so they know what kind of bill they are faceing. Which is why I think it is worth getting your house surveyed -at the end you would have a safer house.
> 
> I am not sure what they put down for my house but they did say my house needed a layer of titanium like cement around it - non of houses in Ofena have it as far as i know - if this is part of the restructoring and they pay for it or if there is a grant for it it would be worth having - might be worth thinking about Lynda - if you got the back of your house plastered - might be worth it.
> 
> I also heard that they are not doing anything at all about some old houses in the historical centre that are in danger of collapse - even though non resedents have to go past those houses to get to their own. Not sure how true that one is - one of those rumours.
> 
> I have the address and telephone number of the office you have to get in contact with if anyone needs to get their home looked at.


It has been quoted nationally in the press that there would be nothing for second home purchasers, which is why we thought ,initially that we would not be entitled to anything but we have been told on four different occasions that we will get something towards the repair costs. I do know, however, that Italian nationals who own second homes in the affected area are not being given any help towards the cost of the repairs and that includes two of our neighbours. One of our neighbours has been quoted over 65,000 Euros to repair the damage on their second home.
we will just have to wait and see what happens and try and be patient.
Judy.


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> It has been quoted nationally in the press that there would be nothing for second home purchasers, which is why we thought ,initially that we would not be entitled to anything but we have been told on four different occasions that we will get something towards the repair costs. I do know, however, that Italian nationals who own second homes in the affected area are not being given any help towards the cost of the repairs and that includes two of our neighbours. One of our neighbours has been quoted over 65,000 Euros to repair the damage on their second home.
> we will just have to wait and see what happens and try and be patient.
> Judy.


Hi Judy

We spoke to Vince last night who thinks they should have some further official info in around 3 weeks regarding assistance for non-residents. We are still waiting for a full quote for the work, luckily it's not much but no doubt prices will be inflated. Insurance have confirmed the maximum we will have to pay is 1,500 excess so we are considering ourselves very lucky.

Julie


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> We spoke to Vince last night who thinks they should have some further official info in around 3 weeks regarding assistance for non-residents. We are still waiting for a full quote for the work, luckily it's not much but no doubt prices will be inflated. Insurance have confirmed the maximum we will have to pay is 1,500 excess so we are considering ourselves very lucky.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie
Lovely to hear from you again. Have you been to Ofena recently?
We haven't had the official quote for the work yet, just the estimated cost from the Architect but we will need some help if the cost is what he ispredicting.
I have been in touch with an insurance company and as soon as I have Architects report I wll need to submit it to them so that they can pass it on to their underwriters for review. If they give us cover I am expecting a very high excess on it but it will still be small compared to the cost of the repairs.

Take care Judy


----------



## denis the menace

*Hi Maisie.*



maisie21 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I have bought a house in Ofena and are planning to retire there in 2 years time.
> We would be very interested in meeting any other expats in the area to discuss the benefits of moving to Italy.
> We bought our house through The House Around Italy team.They have all been very helpful especially their 'Girl Friday' but beware of any builders that the agents recommend the standard of work from the builders we used was very poor and cost a lot of money.
> We will be back in Ofena 3rd June for a week if anyone wants to meet up. Our house is on Via Delle AIE.


Hi there,
I bought a farm just outside Ofena almost two years ago when I moved from Cumbria and so far have not met any 'Brits' from the village although I have a friend from America who bought a big old house there but sadly like many others it has suffered a lot of damage.
I agree with your comments about the builders and it makes me cringe sometimes what they get away with.
When you are next in Ofena please let me know and we can meet up over a glass or two of wine if you would like.


----------



## maisie21

denis the menace said:


> Hi there,
> I bought a farm just outside Ofena almost two years ago when I moved from Cumbria and so far have not met any 'Brits' from the village although I have a friend from America who bought a big old house there but sadly like many others it has suffered a lot of damage.
> I agree with your comments about the builders and it makes me cringe sometimes what they get away with.
> When you are next in Ofena please let me know and we can meet up over a glass or two of wine if you would like.


Hi
It is lovely to hear from another expat.

We should be coming over to Ofena again in February for a few days. Our visits are not very long at the moment because we are not really allowed to stay in our house because of the earthquake damage.
It would be great to meet up with you, however, when we come over again.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

denis the menace said:


> Hi there,
> I bought a farm just outside Ofena almost two years ago when I moved from Cumbria and so far have not met any 'Brits' from the village although I have a friend from America who bought a big old house there but sadly like many others it has suffered a lot of damage.
> I agree with your comments about the builders and it makes me cringe sometimes what they get away with.
> When you are next in Ofena please let me know and we can meet up over a glass or two of wine if you would like.


Hi Denis
I have a house in Ofena and am currently trying to get over there to live full time with my partner - I have heard roumers of your existence and one day last year when I was painting my house two Italians came looking for their friends - english couple with a farm near Ofena - Unfortunatly nobody could tell them where you are - hope they found you - I got the impression they had come some way.

have you met Sofie and Simon? They live there all the time.

I will be in Ofena for most of November I hope - so maybe we could meet up.

Have you met Arnaldo? He is they only italian who went to england and he likes to chat to english people - he is/was a farmer and has one of best blue tractors in Ofena - see people under Ofena for a photo!!

pam


----------



## denis the menace

maisie21 said:


> Hi
> It is lovely to hear from another expat.
> 
> We should be coming over to Ofena again in February for a few days. Our visits are not very long at the moment because we are not really allowed to stay in our house because of the earthquake damage.
> It would be great to meet up with you, however, when we come over again.
> Judy


Hi again Judy,

Nice to meet you too. It would be good to get together and swap stories etc.,
Just let me know when you hope to arrive and I'll make sure there is plenty of wine and things to talk about.
I don't know about your weather there but it has suddenly gone cold here and we had our first frost last night!.I have got over 300 olive trees so was out this morning in a panic hoping all was well with them - stupid me!!.
I'm really looking forward to meeting you both and hope we can be a help to each other in the future.
Thanks for your quick reply.
All the best,
Denis.


----------



## maisie21

denis the menace said:


> Hi again Judy,
> 
> Nice to meet you too. It would be good to get together and swap stories etc.,
> Just let me know when you hope to arrive and I'll make sure there is plenty of wine and things to talk about.
> I don't know about your weather there but it has suddenly gone cold here and we had our first frost last night!.I have got over 300 olive trees so was out this morning in a panic hoping all was well with them - stupid me!!.
> I'm really looking forward to meeting you both and hope we can be a help to each other in the future.
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> All the best,
> Denis.


Well my 28 olive trees are nothing compared to yours but we have had a good crop this year though and I am pleased about that. We have got vines front and back, some with the Montepulciano grape. I am afraid that I do not drink alcohol, I just don't like it but my husband loves it.Our garden is only 650 sq.m but it is plenty big enough for us to manage.
We have had a really miserable,foggy and drizzly rain day today but it is still quite mild for this time of year.
Take care
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Utilities*

There is a notice on the Villa web site Comune di Villa Santa Lucia degli Abruzzi (AQ) - Italia: Informazioni that seems to say electricity rates have been halfed?

Hello Denis, didn't see you in Marini's again.


----------



## Bonnie1

Hi there Masie21, I am a new expat just joined and hoping to get some info on the best way to purchase and what pitfalls to expect. What taxes, and other monies that are loaded into the sale, which lawyers we could use and so forth. We are also hoping to bring our car by container from Tasmania, to Italy. Do you have any other house agencies, apart from homes around Italy, that was recomended to me . I am hoping to make the move to Abbruzzo, when we find a suitable house. Thanks for any info you could supply, or anyone else who cares to. Bonnie1


----------



## maisie21

Bonnie1 said:


> Hi there Masie21, I am a new expat just joined and hoping to get some info on the best way to purchase and what pitfalls to expect. What taxes, and other monies that are loaded into the sale, which lawyers we could use and so forth. We are also hoping to bring our car by container from Tasmania, to Italy. Do you have any other house agencies, apart from homes around Italy, that was recomended to me . I am hoping to make the move to Abbruzzo, when we find a suitable house. Thanks for any info you could supply, or anyone else who cares to. Bonnie1


Hi Bonnie

We got a lot of our information about buying in Italy from the Barclays Bank website as they have some branches in Northern Italy. It explains all about the buying process, the charges to expect and general info about Health, Pensions,Lifestyle everthing that you wish to know really.
www.woolwich.co.uk/mortgages/buying abroad
Italy-UK-Law.com - Italian Solicitor an Avvocato in London
The HAI site also gives a lot of this information as well.
We trawled the internet for House agents in Abruzzo but I have put the names of two sites down for you and hopefully you can get some of the information that you require from them.
Buying in Italy can be difficult because of their complex laws but out house purchase went through very smoothly, it was only after we had bought and started renovating that we experienced problems but that was partly our fault for rushing into things. And now we have the added problem of getting our house repaired following the quake in April. Unfortunaely, our planned move to Ofena next year has been delayed until we can get the house repaired as it has been deemed unsafe by the authorities.
It helps if you can speak the language, my Italian is still very basic but we have got a lovely neighbour who acts as a translator for us when necessary.
If I can help any further just let me know.
I can always give you my email address if you want.
Best of luck
Judy.


----------



## Bonnie1

Thank you for all the info, it certainly is helpfull and will be useful. I will be looking into other house sites, as so far the ones we have seen, they are asking a lot for houses that need so many repairs, although my husband is a qualified builder and we can do most ourselves. When I was in the Uk many years ago, I worked for Barkleys Bank during collage hollidays, and I think I had an account with them, so I will be looking into their details on Italy. Its a shame about you not being able to move into your home, but it is something to look forward to. I would love to get your email, mine is [email protected], if you care to contact me with any other info, that goes for anyone else with any info they care to pass on. Thanks again Bonnie1


----------



## roo

*Just back from Ofena*

Hi all,

I haven't been on this blog in a very long time, just got back from Ofena and well I'm bewildered to say the least  my house is a category C and got quoted 122,000.00 eu! These people are out of their bloomin' mind ( thank God we renovated one side and that's ok) So now I'm looking for a new geometra and it's a rush cuz APPARENTLY the deadline is next week, (any info is appreciated) I am not a geometra but I think that it could be made safer for less money, I've read all your comments and it's comforting to see the enthusiasm, I also saw my lovely friend Arnaldo, what a nice man. Hope to meet some of you one day, 
Rosa


----------



## Barry

roo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on this blog in a very long time, just got back from Ofena and well I'm bewildered to say the least  my house is a category C and got quoted 122,000.00 eu! These people are out of their bloomin' mind ( thank God we renovated one side and that's ok) So now I'm looking for a new geometra and it's a rush cuz APPARENTLY the deadline is next week, (any info is appreciated) I am not a geometra but I think that it could be made safer for less money, I've read all your comments and it's comforting to see the enthusiasm, I also saw my lovely friend Arnaldo, what a nice man. Hope to meet some of you one day,
> Rosa


The notice I saw said B & C had been approved for payment and you had to apply by the end of October. 122,000 euro would buy you a new house of 100 square meters! We heard lots of complaints about the geometres and their estimates. Some people are bringing in geometres from Puglia to give them real estimates.


----------



## roo

Barry said:


> The notice I saw said B & C had been approved for payment and you had to apply by the end of October. 122,000 euro would buy you a new house of 100 square meters! We heard lots of complaints about the geometres and their estimates. Some people are bringing in geometres from Puglia to give them real estimates.


Barry, any idea who I could contact my time is running out. I'm so frustrated at all this! Thanks 
Rosa


----------



## maisie21

roo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on this blog in a very long time, just got back from Ofena and well I'm bewildered to say the least  my house is a category C and got quoted 122,000.00 eu! These people are out of their bloomin' mind ( thank God we renovated one side and that's ok) So now I'm looking for a new geometra and it's a rush cuz APPARENTLY the deadline is next week, (any info is appreciated) I am not a geometra but I think that it could be made safer for less money, I've read all your comments and it's comforting to see the enthusiasm, I also saw my lovely friend Arnaldo, what a nice man. Hope to meet some of you one day,
> Rosa


Hi Rosa
We have been quoted 100.00 Euros for our house which is an 'E' category which we thought was ridiculous but compared to your quote ours is not too bad.
Our Geometra is Alessandro Battistone who is based in L'Aquila, we had to get onto him quite a bit but he had been in touch with the Comune before our arrival a couple of weeks ago and he also had to speak to their engineer so I think that that has spurred him on a bit. Our deadline is February.
Arnaldo is lovely, he acts as our interpreter when we talk to the Geometra and the builder( because although mu Italian is picking up it is not good enough yet to discuss the complexities of repairs) he has also got a key to our house so that he can keep an eye on it for us.
Where is your house?
Judy


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Bonnie1 said:


> Hi there Masie21, I am a new expat just joined and hoping to get some info on the best way to purchase and what pitfalls to expect. What taxes, and other monies that are loaded into the sale, which lawyers we could use and so forth. We are also hoping to bring our car by container from Tasmania, to Italy. Do you have any other house agencies, apart from homes around Italy, that was recomended to me . I am hoping to make the move to Abbruzzo, when we find a suitable house. Thanks for any info you could supply, or anyone else who cares to. Bonnie1


Hi Bonnie,
I just found out that your car will have to be shipped to England or Germany to come into the country, (Italy or anywhere in Europe). Next finding insurance, might be difficult.....The car is insured, not the driver, so rates are??? Might be better to sell car to a local and pay them to insure it for you. As for houses, find a local to befriend, avoid an agency if you can, first they jack the price up, sometimes double, then they charge about 3,600 euros, then 20 % VAT on amounts over 100,000 euros, plus the taxes and "notario". Compare that to a better price and about 2,000 euros for a "Notario", much better deal. There are plenty of houses in Abruzzo for sale! Have an expert look at it first, get a contractor, to take a look and give a price on restoration costs, do not trust an agency to give you an idea, I planned on double their estimate and it was still low. If you like big cities by the sea, Pescara is a deal, about 125,000 euros for an apt. by the sea..... I am in Italy right now checking up on my house, finishing up a TV show, I will be back in the States soon. You can Email me at [email protected] if you want.. I will answer in a few days once home.


----------



## roo

maisie21 said:


> Hi Rosa
> We have been quoted 100.00 Euros for our house which is an 'E' category which we thought was ridiculous but compared to your quote ours is not too bad.
> Our Geometra is Alessandro Battistone who is based in L'Aquila, we had to get onto him quite a bit but he had been in touch with the Comune before our arrival a couple of weeks ago and he also had to speak to their engineer so I think that that has spurred him on a bit. Our deadline is February.
> Arnaldo is lovely, he acts as our interpreter when we talk to the Geometra and the builder( because although mu Italian is picking up it is not good enough yet to discuss the complexities of repairs) he has also got a key to our house so that he can keep an eye on it for us.
> Where is your house?
> Judy


Hi Judy, so are you sticking with your geometra? How come your deadline is in February my understanding is that this week is the deadline? What do you mean you had to get on him? My house is located on via dei cappuccini (first on the left when going to St Peters. Thanks for your comments Judy.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry and Gerda,
It was great to finally meet you! I had such a wonderful time meeting you. Your hospitality was beyond gracious! I hope to share my house with you someday to return the favor. I took Blair to Positano and Sorrento, we saw part of Vesuvius. I had a good time. Hopefully, Blair did too! He did not push me out of the car so it must have been OK  Tile is 90% off the walls in the kitchen, it looks so much better and it is not even done yet. I do not know how every house in the area was able to find at least one room of unattractive tile??? I hope to see you again in Italy on my next visit... 2 days till it is time to go home 
Ciao,
Bruce


----------



## maisie21

roo said:


> Hi Judy, so are you sticking with your geometra? How come your deadline is in February my understanding is that this week is the deadline? What do you mean you had to get on him? My house is located on via dei cappuccini (first on the left when going to St Peters. Thanks for your comments Judy.


Yes, we ares ticking with this Geometra, primarily because he was the one that drew up the originla plans for us and we were also told by Vincenzo(in the Comune) that we would have to use the original Geometra.
I don't know why there is a difference in deadlines it may be because the lesser damaged houses have to be repaired first and by staggering the amount of projects being submitted to the Comune would be less daunting for the administration staff.
We met with our Geometra in May when he told us he would write a report, but he still had not done it when we went a couple of weeks ago. However, the engineer at the Comune told him to get a move on because all of the deadlines are looming.
Our house is on Via delle AIE just off via Aldo Moro also in the St Peters area.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> I just found out that your car will have to be shipped to England or Germany to come into the country, (Italy or anywhere in Europe). Next finding insurance, might be difficult.....The car is insured, not the driver, so rates are??? Might be better to sell car to a local and pay them to insure it for you. As for houses, find a local to befriend, avoid an agency if you can, first they jack the price up, sometimes double, then they charge about 3,600 euros, then 20 % VAT on amounts over 100,000 euros, plus the taxes and "notario". Compare that to a better price and about 2,000 euros for a "Notario", much better deal. There are plenty of houses in Abruzzo for sale! Have an expert look at it first, get a contractor, to take a look and give a price on restoration costs, do not trust an agency to give you an idea, I planned on double their estimate and it was still low. If you like big cities by the sea, Pescara is a deal, about 125,000 euros for an apt. by the sea..... I am in Italy right now checking up on my house, finishing up a TV show, I will be back in the States soon. You can Email me at [email protected] if you want.. I will answer in a few days once home.


Hi Bruce
Hope that everything is going to plan with the house?
We are using a local builder to do the repairs on our house, we have used him before and he is also going to design a staircase for inside for us to fit the dimensions of the house. It would have been installed months ago but the quake hit so now we have to wait until the damage has been repaired. His prices and the quality of work are far superior to the builder that was paid to do the renovations initially.
Judy.
Judy
Did you climb Vesuvious? We did when we visited it,wonderful experience.


----------



## Barry

*B & c*



roo said:


> Barry, any idea who I could contact my time is running out. I'm so frustrated at all this! Thanks
> Rosa


The notice was on our comune bulletin board and just said the deadline was the 26 October. Probably you have to go to the comune.
I think this is for primary residents only. No money has been approved for second homes as yet but it wouldn't hurt to check.


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry and Gerda,
> It was great to finally meet you! I had such a wonderful time meeting you. Your hospitality was beyond gracious! I hope to share my house with you someday to return the favor. I took Blair to Positano and Sorrento, we saw part of Vesuvius. I had a good time. Hopefully, Blair did too! He did not push me out of the car so it must have been OK  Tile is 90% off the walls in the kitchen, it looks so much better and it is not even done yet. I do not know how every house in the area was able to find at least one room of unattractive tile??? I hope to see you again in Italy on my next visit... 2 days till it is time to go home
> Ciao,
> Bruce


Blair must be running out of food and beer by now! Did your film crew show up?
I see the weather turned after we left and there was only enough heater kerozene for a week or two. It was hard to leave after a month and go back to work and am looking forward to going back already and meeting up again. I think you and Chris wore Gianni out so maybe the village needs a rest after we were all there.
Thanks for taking Blair with you. I don't think he believed me when I told him getting around from Carrufo requires a car. Our road has been reopened and the bus is now going to the square instead of stopping out on the highway so he can get out and travel a bit easier.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Blair must be running out of food and beer by now! Did your film crew show up?
> I see the weather turned after we left and there was only enough heater kerozene for a week or two. It was hard to leave after a month and go back to work and am looking forward to going back already and meeting up again. I think you and Chris wore Gianni out so maybe the village needs a rest after we were all there.
> Thanks for taking Blair with you. I don't think he believed me when I told him getting around from Carrufo requires a car. Our road has been reopened and the bus is now going to the square instead of stopping out on the highway so he can get out and travel a bit easier.


Hi Barry,
Blair seems to be OK, last time we talked he was going to move downstairs, kerosene was holding up good, still plenty left. Plus, my builder told me to clear all my stuff out, so Blair got quite a bit of firewood and some good pressed logs. Plus, the sun came out! Looked like it might be warm for a few more days! He got the walls smoothed out and ready for a coat of plaster, (tiles were kept behind the stove and sink). Looked great! We went up to see George doing his filming, the whole town was closed off, I had to call Gianni for a wake up call as he decided to be an extra. we snuck around a bit, they were filming in the small church.... Blair and I did not see George. But, after I dropped Blair off who did I see coming up the mountain, why George Clooney himself! Such excitement! My taping went well, although my house was not as "done" as it should have been, the producers really liked the "first part" sop they could hardly wait to get the rest "in the can." Blair is trying to think of a way to get a scooter, (I know that he wants a motorcycle so bad!) Gianni's scooter might be able to be fixed....He was planning his trip to Rome by using the bus, so I think that he will figure something out. I never saw Gianni so tired from listening to Chris and I talk, he looked so tired....I never knew that the town could be so active....I just got back into LA, I am sure that my days will also be odd for a while, going back to work. I look forward to meeting up again! Ciao!


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry,
> Blair seems to be OK, last time we talked he was going to move downstairs, kerosene was holding up good, still plenty left. Plus, my builder told me to clear all my stuff out, so Blair got quite a bit of firewood and some good pressed logs. Plus, the sun came out! Looked like it might be warm for a few more days! He got the walls smoothed out and ready for a coat of plaster, (tiles were kept behind the stove and sink). Looked great! We went up to see George doing his filming, the whole town was closed off, I had to call Gianni for a wake up call as he decided to be an extra. we snuck around a bit, they were filming in the small church.... Blair and I did not see George. But, after I dropped Blair off who did I see coming up the mountain, why George Clooney himself! Such excitement! My taping went well, although my house was not as "done" as it should have been, the producers really liked the "first part" sop they could hardly wait to get the rest "in the can." Blair is trying to think of a way to get a scooter, (I know that he wants a motorcycle so bad!) Gianni's scooter might be able to be fixed....He was planning his trip to Rome by using the bus, so I think that he will figure something out. I never saw Gianni so tired from listening to Chris and I talk, he looked so tired....I never knew that the town could be so active....I just got back into LA, I am sure that my days will also be odd for a while, going back to work. I look forward to meeting up again! Ciao!


Hi Bruce, 
Glad that your taping went well. I am so looking forward to seeing the shows. I don't know whether it will be on here in Aus, has the first one run yet or will they run it all together? 
Are you able to keep it and put it on U Tube for us all? 

So you have been wearing poor Gianni out? when we were there he was just trying to find a flight to get Mira home, so I hope she has returned now. 
Our roof repair started last week, although I hear there has been rain. On the net it said Oct was the wettest month. 

I'm in Aus at the moment but heading to Ofena 8th Nov to check out the roof. I'm sending the stuff from Dubai to Italy which has been a challenge to organize and I will have to pay 20% to 35% tax from what I heard as we don't have our residency yet. 

We are hoping to receive the stuff some time after 10th Dec. It will be nice to have furniture. I am not looking forward to the cold and wonder if I will be able to stand camping at the house.........brrrrrrr Rod won't be there until the end of Nov. 

Pam was going to be there Nov too. I hope we will catch up. 
Looking forward to your show, have you got any more pics of the house?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

flawed said:


> Hi Bruce,
> Glad that your taping went well. I am so looking forward to seeing the shows. I don't know whether it will be on here in Aus, has the first one run yet or will they run it all together?
> Are you able to keep it and put it on U Tube for us all?
> 
> So you have been wearing poor Gianni out? when we were there he was just trying to find a flight to get Mira home, so I hope she has returned now.
> Our roof repair started last week, although I hear there has been rain. On the net it said Oct was the wettest month.
> 
> I'm in Aus at the moment but heading to Ofena 8th Nov to check out the roof. I'm sending the stuff from Dubai to Italy which has been a challenge to organize and I will have to pay 20% to 35% tax from what I heard as we don't have our residency yet.
> 
> We are hoping to receive the stuff some time after 10th Dec. It will be nice to have furniture. I am not looking forward to the cold and wonder if I will be able to stand camping at the house.........brrrrrrr Rod won't be there until the end of Nov.
> 
> Pam was going to be there Nov too. I hope we will catch up.
> Looking forward to your show, have you got any more pics of the house?


Hello,
Let's see Mira is safely back in Carrufo and has started her new job. Gianni will be happy as he can stay there and be less than a 20 second walk to the bar 
I saw the builders working on your roof. I took some pics, though posting pics on FaceBook has been challenging as so many times the upload fails  
I will be putting up more of my adventures in Italy and Switzerland as well. 
The taping went well, or at least I think that it went well. We had a reunion of sorts as House Hunters brought all the locals that helped with the show back for a big reunion dinner in Castel Del Monte.
It was raining off and on in Ofena. Not really that cold yet! I am sure that it will be soon. Carrufo must be 20 degrees F colder than Ofena, as I could sleep with the windows open in Ofena, but if I tried that in Carrufo I would have been frozen like a gelatto. 
I saw Barry in Carrufo, Gerda and of course Blair, Barry's brother, I met Ann and Chris from Florida/New York too. I will never learn Italian if it keeps getting this easy.....
The more time that I spend in Ofena the more it feels like home! 
My house is coming along, but a little slower than expected. My builder has been taking government contracts, but they have not paid him... Wondering why he just does not finish my place and get paid???? Oh well, Italy has it's own rules.
It will be so nice to spend a great length of time in my house. I can hardly wait till it is done and I only need to worry about the garden.


----------



## denis the menace

Hello Denis, didn't see you in Marini's again.[/quote]

Hello Barry, Sorry if I keep missing you. Lots to do preparing for the olive harvest so havn't done much shopping lately.

No dsl or land line for nearly two weeks so lost touch with the outside world. Back on now and just trying to catch up.

Hope to see you one of these days soon. I hope all is well with you and yours.

take care,

Denis.


----------



## Beth Ofena

Hello to all

Been out of the loop for a while as we've moved house, so I've just been catching up on the posts. We are in Ofena from Weds 18th Nov for a week. Is anyone around for coffee or a beer? We'd love to meet up.

Hoping to get an architect around to look at the house while we're over and try and work out what the rebuild costs will be...!?

Does anyone know if Giacinta's shop is open now? Also, we need to sort out a place to stay - is Laura's house OK, or the writer's house??

Take care
Beth x


----------



## Celyn

Hi everyone

I'm still looking at properties for sale in the area! Have just seen a little property for sale in Ofena with HAI - it's above an archway, it says it's central but other than that I don't know where. It's on for 34,000 euro and is habitable (?) 
Does anyone know where it is and maybe what it is like??? Would appreciate any feed back.

I've also been looking at another property that says it is 'Navelli Plateau' - would that mean Navelli the village which looks on the map as though it's on the way to Ofena? It's so difficult to judge what things are like just from descriptions on the internet!! Can anyone tell me what this village is like?

Grateful for any info

Jan


----------



## maisie21

Celyn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm still looking at properties for sale in the area! Have just seen a little property for sale in Ofena with HAI - it's above an archway, it says it's central but other than that I don't know where. It's on for 34,000 euro and is habitable (?)
> Does anyone know where it is and maybe what it is like??? Would appreciate any feed back.
> 
> I've also been looking at another property that says it is 'Navelli Plateau' - would that mean Navelli the village which looks on the map as though it's on the way to Ofena? It's so difficult to judge what things are like just from descriptions on the internet!! Can anyone tell me what this village is like?
> 
> Grateful for any info
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan
I don't know about the house in Ofena but Navelli is lovely. The plateau is famous for its crocus fields(saffron).We have not seen them in flower yet but it must be quite stunning.
Judy.


----------



## maryann

Celyn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm still looking at properties for sale in the area! Have just seen a little property for sale in Ofena with HAI - it's above an archway, it says it's central but other than that I don't know where. It's on for 34,000 euro and is habitable (?)
> Does anyone know where it is and maybe what it is like??? Would appreciate any feed back.
> 
> I've also been looking at another property that says it is 'Navelli Plateau' - would that mean Navelli the village which looks on the map as though it's on the way to Ofena? It's so difficult to judge what things are like just from descriptions on the internet!! Can anyone tell me what this village is like?
> 
> Grateful for any info
> 
> Jan


Hi there, I wish you luck in the process. We bought a new 2 bedroom home in Praia a Mare. It is not in Abruzzo. It is 3 hours south of Naples on the west coast of Italy, in the region of Calabria. Wow, you should see the view. There is another home for sale right near ours. We will be moving permanently. We live in New York State and will hopefully sell our home this spring and be there by October of 2010. 
MaryAnn


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> Hi there, I wish you luck in the process. We bought a new 2 bedroom home in Praia a Mare. It is not in Abruzzo. It is 3 hours south of Naples on the west coast of Italy, in the region of Calabria. Wow, you should see the view. There is another home for sale right near ours. We will be moving permanently. We live in New York State and will hopefully sell our home this spring and be there by October of 2010.
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann
I envy you. If our house had not been damaged we would also have been moving next October but we have had to put it on hold until the repairs are done.
Judy


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Hi Maryann
> I envy you. If our house had not been damaged we would also have been moving next October but we have had to put it on hold until the repairs are done.
> Judy


Hi, Judy, I remember writing you. I have not really been on the Forum much; guess too busy and all last year I spent researching properties and then making appointments to view homes. I did read some forum notes, and I do recall you chatting with someone, is it Barry, about the damages. I am very sorry. Is your home in Ofena? Are you going to move their permanently? Do you live in England now?
I am sure you will eventually reach the point you want. Please write; I would love to hear more. My private email is [email protected]
MaryAnn


----------



## pugwashington

Beth Ofena said:


> Hello to all
> 
> Been out of the loop for a while as we've moved house, so I've just been catching up on the posts. We are in Ofena from Weds 18th Nov for a week. Is anyone around for coffee or a beer? We'd love to meet up.
> 
> Hoping to get an architect around to look at the house while we're over and try and work out what the rebuild costs will be...!?
> 
> Does anyone know if Giacinta's shop is open now? Also, we need to sort out a place to stay - is Laura's house OK, or the writer's house??
> 
> Take care
> Beth x


Hi Beth
I will be in Ofena from 20th Nov would love to meet you - Tony and I are trying to get our house habitable and negotiate our way through the earthquake damage. We live at via Mezzini 2 - though not sure how long we can get away with staying there as it has been designated category E due to tower like construction at back which is in danger of collapse.

The writers house is unavailable as it is category e due to damage in other houses but the owner is trying to get it reclassified as the damage does not seem to be that bad.

I might be able to find a place for you to stay - let me know
Best Wishes
Pam


----------



## pugwashington

maryann said:


> Hi there, I wish you luck in the process. We bought a new 2 bedroom home in Praia a Mare. It is not in Abruzzo. It is 3 hours south of Naples on the west coast of Italy, in the region of Calabria. Wow, you should see the view. There is another home for sale right near ours. We will be moving permanently. We live in New York State and will hopefully sell our home this spring and be there by October of 2010.
> MaryAnn


Hi maryAnn
Be very careful about buying anything in Ofena sold through anyone other than Gianni - candita and mauritzio are getting the reputation of being a couple of crooks - ask judy what happened to her - or Pete the owner of the writers house - or the latest couple to buy a house in the city wall to tell you their tales. If you do get a house through HAI - use a structoral engineer of your own and get it translated into english.
Pam


----------



## pugwashington

Celyn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm still looking at properties for sale in the area! Have just seen a little property for sale in Ofena with HAI - it's above an archway, it says it's central but other than that I don't know where. It's on for 34,000 euro and is habitable (?)
> Does anyone know where it is and maybe what it is like??? Would appreciate any feed back.
> 
> I've also been looking at another property that says it is 'Navelli Plateau' - would that mean Navelli the village which looks on the map as though it's on the way to Ofena? It's so difficult to judge what things are like just from descriptions on the internet!! Can anyone tell me what this village is like?
> 
> Grateful for any info
> 
> Jan


PS Many of the arch ways in Ofena are shut off due to quake damage. I also heard that HAI are trying to sell a property in the wall for around 40,000 eu with lots of structoral problems - these properties are all one on top of the other and back to back - so your house can get condemed due to damage in another house - which may belong to second home owner or belong to multiple people and yu could wait years before things get put right. Candida and mauritzio seem to be buying very cheap properties with problems - then getting relatives to pose as the owners and then doubling the price asked for from unsuspecting foreigners. Thats seems to be what happened to Pete - and they then tried to blackmail him into paying more for the house when he came over to buy it. Just watch out. gianni Marianni on the otherhand does not do that kind of thing - the things he shows you - he will be honest even if somewhat optimistic...


----------



## denis the menace

*Hello Pam.*

Hi Pam, 

For the first time in ages I have found the time to spend going through all the stuff on the computer and only just found your message. Strange but never got notification of a message comming in so please forgive the delay in replying to you.
Yes, my Cousins (Mum is English and Dad is Italian) had come from Puglia ( unannounced) but they found us eventually.

I have not met Simon and Sofie, in fact havn't met any other English speaking person except a really nice man called Barry from Canada who I met in the supermarket in San Pio. I would love to catch up with all ex pats from the area and it would be good to think that we could form an alliance for helping each other with any problems that arise. 

Sadly Dad never taught us kids much Italian so I am struggling to learn it from scratch which I am finding very difficult alongside running the farm and helping take care of my two elderly parents but will get there in the end!.

I am sure there are many serious problems with lots of property in Ofena and many people are covering it up. It is definately the wrong time to purchase property there as I believe that the 'powers that be' are not all that kosher however, this is another story for another day and obviously we have to be careful with the opinions we pass.I could make your hair curl with stories of what I went through to buy my farm.

Maybe when you are here we can exchange email addresses ( definately not on line!) and keep in touch.

Please let me know when you want to meet up and I'll get the wine in!.

Once again, sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

Hoping to meet you soon.

Denis.


----------



## Celyn

pugwashington said:


> PS Many of the arch ways in Ofena are shut off due to quake damage. I also heard that HAI are trying to sell a property in the wall for around 40,000 eu with lots of structoral problems - these properties are all one on top of the other and back to back - so your house can get condemed due to damage in another house - which may belong to second home owner or belong to multiple people and yu could wait years before things get put right. Candida and mauritzio seem to be buying very cheap properties with problems - then getting relatives to pose as the owners and then doubling the price asked for from unsuspecting foreigners. Thats seems to be what happened to Pete - and they then tried to blackmail him into paying more for the house when he came over to buy it. Just watch out. gianni Marianni on the otherhand does not do that kind of thing - the things he shows you - he will be honest even if somewhat optimistic...


Many thanks for advice. I wondered if maybe there is more 'going on' than meets the eye! I think I will go back to my search for a property in Northern Tuscany.
Jan


----------



## Beth Ofena

pugwashington said:


> Hi Beth
> I will be in Ofena from 20th Nov would love to meet you - Tony and I are trying to get our house habitable and negotiate our way through the earthquake damage. We live at via Mezzini 2 - though not sure how long we can get away with staying there as it has been designated category E due to tower like construction at back which is in danger of collapse.
> 
> The writers house is unavailable as it is category e due to damage in other houses but the owner is trying to get it reclassified as the damage does not seem to be that bad.
> 
> I might be able to find a place for you to stay - let me know
> Best Wishes
> Pam


Hi Pam

We'd love to meet up - I'll e-mail you!

All the best
Beth


----------



## maryann

pugwashington said:


> Hi maryAnn
> Be very careful about buying anything in Ofena sold through anyone other than Gianni - candita and mauritzio are getting the reputation of being a couple of crooks - ask judy what happened to her - or Pete the owner of the writers house - or the latest couple to buy a house in the city wall to tell you their tales. If you do get a house through HAI - use a structoral engineer of your own and get it translated into english.
> Pam


Wow, I am sorry to hear of people running into this. We have already purchased a 2 bedroom home in another region, Calabria. It is the "toe" of Italy and just gorgeous. The mountains and the blue water are something. We have a view. It is in the town of Praia a Mare, which means "pray to the sea," in Italian. It is 3 hours south of Naples, west coast of the region. We are thrilled; it was reasonable, brand new, and hopefully we will move there by Oct. 2010. Are you hoping to move to Italy permanently? Where are you living now? Would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## denis the menace

*Hi Jan.*



Celyn said:


> Many thanks for advice. I wondered if maybe there is more 'going on' than meets the eye! I think I will go back to my search for a property in Northern Tuscany.
> Jan


I just received a message saying you had replied to a thread on the forum but it gave no link and I cannot find any trace of it.

If it was addressed to me can you please resend it. 

Many thanks, 

Denis.:confused2:


----------



## pugwashington

maryann said:


> Wow, I am sorry to hear of people running into this. We have already purchased a 2 bedroom home in another region, Calabria. It is the "toe" of Italy and just gorgeous. The mountains and the blue water are something. We have a view. It is in the town of Praia a Mare, which means "pray to the sea," in Italian. It is 3 hours south of Naples, west coast of the region. We are thrilled; it was reasonable, brand new, and hopefully we will move there by Oct. 2010. Are you hoping to move to Italy permanently? Where are you living now? Would love to hear from you.
> MaryAnn


Hi I am in the UK at the moment but hopefully will be in Ofena for a few weeks soon. praia a mara was one place we thought of buying a house - we went all over but decided on Abruzzo in the end - its lovely down south of italy. We also looked at Calabria - but in the end we just loved the mountains and the remoteness of it all and the lack of tourists. 
Pam


----------



## pugwashington

Celyn said:


> Many thanks for advice. I wondered if maybe there is more 'going on' than meets the eye! I think I will go back to my search for a property in Northern Tuscany.
> Jan


My guess is you will have the same problems all over Italy - just beware that all may not be as it seems. Some of the problems encountered by people I have met are:
the advocate trying to overcharge and then 'blackmailing' client
house bought and then unlivable in without major construction work being done in adjoining properties. agent shrugging shoulders and telling new owner to buy other property too.
Not able to access house as blocked off from earthquake damage and no plans at comune to repair damage for very long time - agent saying it was no problem even though neighbouring house so damaged that strucoral engineer would not walk past. If it does not affect a local then it goes to the bottom of a very long list.
builders found by agent - overcharging hugely - everyone gets a cut of the action and you pay for it
property stolen from houses left in care of agents
substandard surveys done - especially as far as roof are concerned - I am currently trying to get compensation from the surveyors insurance company - one year on I am still waiting to get a meeting with the assessors.
arriving to sign for house to find you have to pay cash to all sorts of people to hide it from tax man - including the advocate.
cash payment taken off the price you pay for the house at point of sale without any discussion - this leaves you liable for more tax if you sell house. 
Seller demanding 5,000eu extra to cover costs of his trip from Rome at point when buyer had flown in from US to buy house - he walked out and eventually someone else paid the guy 5000 eu - I think this was one of the fake 'sellers' 

House rented out to albanian workers without owners knowledge by agent.
House lived in by property agent without owners knowledge.
House burgled and sabotaged after owner complain about house being let out without knowledge.

Then there are the workmen who hold up a finger to the wind - and say 5000 eu for anything moderate - 100000 eu foranything bigger - no description of work done or materials or how. 10000 sems to be figure for bathroom - no matter what you have!! Or they give you a low price and the minute they get the job the price goes up. Of added terms and conditions slipped in above the signature you both just signed when you ar e not looking.....It happens to Italians just as much as us....

All part of the fun I suppose. Rich tapestry of life kind of thing......

all I am saying is beware there are good people and bad all over the world but when you have a poor economic situation people will do things they may not otherwise do just to suvive.

Get a good survey done
walk away if they try to increase the house price :- they tried it on me and I said if they ask one more time I am out of the door and I wont be back.
Make a lot of Italian friends and start with small jobs in the house and work up to big ones with people recommended.
Always get a contract that is time limited on work to be done with financial penalties if they dont do it on time.Make sure no space to add or alter anything on any contract signed
Be there when any work is done.
Smile and relax - it might take time but the sun shines the food is good and the wine even better...

Good luck anyway - abruzzzo is a lovely place


----------



## maryann

pugwashington said:


> Hi I am in the UK at the moment but hopefully will be in Ofena for a few weeks soon. praia a mara was one place we thought of buying a house - we went all over but decided on Abruzzo in the end - its lovely down south of italy. We also looked at Calabria - but in the end we just loved the mountains and the remoteness of it all and the lack of tourists.
> Pam



HI, nice to hear from you. Thank you! Tell me, are you planning to live there permanently? Can you suggest the least expensive way to ship? OUr goods would come from most likely New Jersey seaport into Naples or Salerno.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## pugwashington

denis the menace said:


> I just received a message saying you had replied to a thread on the forum but it gave no link and I cannot find any trace of it.
> 
> If it was addressed to me can you please resend it.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Denis.:confused2:


Hi Denis
The post is a 2-3 above yours - it just tells you how to find us - I got your email and have replied to you so hope you got it.
Pam


----------



## flawed

Beth Ofena said:


> Hello to all
> 
> Been out of the loop for a while as we've moved house, so I've just been catching up on the posts. We are in Ofena from Weds 18th Nov for a week. Is anyone around for coffee or a beer? We'd love to meet up.
> 
> Hoping to get an architect around to look at the house while we're over and try and work out what the rebuild costs will be...!?
> 
> Does anyone know if Giacinta's shop is open now? Also, we need to sort out a place to stay - is Laura's house OK, or the writer's house??
> 
> Take care
> Beth x


Hi Beth, 

Rod and I are staying at our place at 68-70 via Savoia until mid Dec. We always enjoy metting other expats. We are painting madly at the moment, but there's always time for a coffee. The writers house has been declared unhabitable due to damage in adjoining property. Lauras house is Ok, near Giacintas, downstairs bathroom a drag in the night. Power kept flicking off too, but I think that's Italy for you. Her sister Mia has a place in Capestrano which looks nice. If you have transport might be worth a look. 

Hope you find time to drop in. Lynda


----------



## flawed

Hey Pam, 

Gianni told me he was picking you up Friday and that you have volunteered to help pick olives, we thought we would try to help too. The weather has been fantastic until today, warm and sunny in the twenties on our terrace everyday and about 10 overnight. 
We have been busy painting and have painted the lounge and are onto the kitchen now. 

Trying to get some more work done while we are here. I have *****ed and whinged about the plumbers who stuffed everthing, and the electrician a sweet man but who seldom does what I ask. 

I have good news about the builders. We are really happy with our roof. Everything seems to have been done right. No mess, looks tidy, nice new roof timbers and new window access to roof at rear. The only thing they didnt do was put all the new tiles at the back, but we can't see that from the road anyway. All in all very satisfied and looking forward to getting some more work done. 

They put in a very reasonable quote for additional work , all itemized. Cant afford it all but gosh what a nice experience to have it go so smoothly. Can't thank Gianni enough for making it all happen, the project and the work going both to plan and schedule.

Your stories of the problems people have had are terrifying, and I thought Maurizio was a good guy? As you say, Gianni is good man and very genuine, and we have only had good dealings with him. I dont think we could have done it without him. 

Come and have a drink when you are here and you can tell us about your progress with 
the insurance.


----------



## maryann

HI there, did I ever reply to you? My name is MaryAnn and I also have been out of the loop for a while. We did buy a home in July in Praia a Mare. I do not want to repeat everything and bore you if I already wrote you. We are very happy with it and hope to move by October 2010. We have to sell our home here in the U.S.. We live in New York State. Be well.
MaryAnn


----------



## pugwashington

flawed said:


> Hey Pam,
> 
> Gianni told me he was picking you up Friday and that you have volunteered to help pick olives, we thought we would try to help too. The weather has been fantastic until today, warm and sunny in the twenties on our terrace everyday and about 10 overnight.
> We have been busy painting and have painted the lounge and are onto the kitchen now.
> 
> Trying to get some more work done while we are here. I have *****ed and whinged about the plumbers who stuffed everthing, and the electrician a sweet man but who seldom does what I ask.
> 
> I have good news about the builders. We are really happy with our roof. Everything seems to have been done right. No mess, looks tidy, nice new roof timbers and new window access to roof at rear. The only thing they didnt do was put all the new tiles at the back, but we can't see that from the road anyway. All in all very satisfied and looking forward to getting some more work done.
> 
> They put in a very reasonable quote for additional work , all itemized. Cant afford it all but gosh what a nice experience to have it go so smoothly. Can't thank Gianni enough for making it all happen, the project and the work going both to plan and schedule.
> 
> Your stories of the problems people have had are terrifying, and I thought Maurizio was a good guy? As you say, Gianni is good man and very genuine, and we have only had good dealings with him. I dont think we could have done it without him.
> 
> Come and have a drink when you are here and you can tell us about your progress with
> the insurance.



Will do - see you soon.....


----------



## maryann

EASTWIND said:


> EDIT : Advertising of personal business only possible with Premium membership


Hi, I live in the United States, in New York State, and my husband and I just bought in Calabria. We bought a new 2 bedroom home in Praia a Mare, about 3 hours south of Naples. We are hoping to sell our house this spring. We hope to move out there by October, if possible. We will live there permanently and I am quite excited. I am Italian; hubby must learn the language. We also are trying to see the ways people shipped items, my one main item, my car. Little furniture being shipped.
Best regards,
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

EASTWIND said:


> EDIT : Advertising of personal business only possible with Premium membership


Hello,
Thank you for the response. Do your agents have the experience of shipping from New Jersey to Naples? Is it less costly to ship to Salerno? It is a bit closer, maybe one hour, to Praia a Mare, where the home is.
My car is a Hyundai. It is the model called Tiburon. It is a 2003. It is V-6, manual.
When we purchased it, it cost $14,300. I do not know the value at this point; I would have to check with my husband. Someone also said that there are restrictions on sizes of engines in Italy, but I am not certain if that is the case. We also are concerned if we would have to pay immense taxes either in customs on it or a huge cost when we register it with the Motor Vehicle Dept. over there.
My phone number is 845-564-3283. I am home after 5:00 p. m. on weekdays. I am home on weekends. 
Thank you very much.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

EASTWIND said:


> EDIT : Advertising of personal business only possible with Premium membership


Hello, Jack, I neglected to give my email address. It is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## maisie21

maryann said:


> HI, nice to hear from you. Thank you! Tell me, are you planning to live there permanently? Can you suggest the least expensive way to ship? OUr goods would come from most likely New Jersey seaport into Naples or Salerno.
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi Maryann
It is always going to be cheaper for British expats to ship goods to Italy as obviously our goods have less distance to travel.
Have you tried:
dminternationalitaly.tripod.com
They got in touch with me when they found out that we are planning to move to Italy. They might be able to help and give you a reasonable quote.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Hi everyone.
I hope that all of you visiting Ofena have had a good time, the weather has been very good I hear.
Well we have heard from our good friend Arnaldo today that our architects report for the repairs to the house following the quake have been passed by the Comune. We have just got to wait now for the funding to be granted, which is not expected for several months, but at least that is one hurdle that we have crossed and also takes us one step closer to moving there permanently.
We shall go over again in February to meet with the architect and builder and try to get an update on what is happening although Arnaldo has informed me today that the government are still very slow to release any funds.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I hope that all of you visiting Ofena have had a good time, the weather has been very good I hear.
> Well we have heard from our good friend Arnaldo today that our architects report for the repairs to the house following the quake have been passed by the Comune. We have just got to wait now for the funding to be granted, which is not expected for several months, but at least that is one hurdle that we have crossed and also takes us one step closer to moving there permanently.
> We shall go over again in February to meet with the architect and builder and try to get an update on what is happening although Arnaldo has informed me today that the government are still very slow to release any funds.
> Judy.


Hi Judy
Good news about the commune - I saw the damage for the first time on your street this visit - the worst in Ofena I think. Arnaldo went around with us to see what your olive crop was like - he didnt want to pick them himslef - to old he says to do it by hand - he couldnt get there with his machine. There is about 100 kilo of olives he thinks - which he says are full of oil as they have dried a bit - I think he said you should get about 15-20 litres - I asked Gianni if he would pick them for you - put he is tired after picking over 100 trees by hand - it seems a pity for them all to go to waste - we did a bit of olive picking - well Tony mostly - its suprisingly easy to do - just a bit boring - 

I spoke to the mayor and she was mildly optimistic that funding would be provided - lots of buts and I think the value of the property playes a part unless its in the historic centre. I finally found out where the 80,000 max and 80% figures come from and its for houses in a different category to yours - the law for that category has yet to be passed. There is a web site the civile protectzione have with all the regulations etc on in Italian. Might be worth a read.
Pam


----------



## pudd 2

hi are there any english speaking people in ofena now as iam going to speak to my freands gerometer in capetrana which i think is verry close to ofena and it would be nice to put a face to the people i read about sorry that should hav been capestrano ithink


----------



## denis the menace

*What's it like back in Blighty?!!*



pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy
> Good news about the commune - I saw the damage for the first time on your street this visit - the worst in Ofena I think. Arnaldo went around with us to see what your olive crop was like - he didnt want to pick them himslef - to old he says to do it by hand - he couldnt get there with his machine. There is about 100 kilo of olives he thinks - which he says are full of oil as they have dried a bit - I think he said you should get about 15-20 litres - I asked Gianni if he would pick them for you - put he is tired after picking over 100 trees by hand - it seems a pity for them all to go to waste - we did a bit of olive picking - well Tony mostly - its suprisingly easy to do - just a bit boring -
> 
> I spoke to the mayor and she was mildly optimistic that funding would be provided - lots of buts and I think the value of the property playes a part unless its in the historic centre. I finally found out where the 80,000 max and 80% figures come from and its for houses in a different category to yours - the law for that category has yet to be passed. There is a web site the civile protectzione have with all the regulations etc on in Italian. Might be worth a read.
> Pam


Hi Pamela and Tony,
I hope you had a good journey home although I didn't envy you the 6am flight. I would have offered to run you to the airport but apart from the problems with Mum and Dad I still havn't sorted out the car so can't use it.
It was good to meet at last but I am sorry that things were so hectic here and we didn't get to spend more time together.
Thanks for bringing Arnaldo over to meet us and I'm sure we will become good friends. He certainly is a nice man and quite a character too.
Nearly 500 kilos of olives picked so far and only from around a dozen trees - only another 288 to go!!. Will keep picking in batches until the frantoio closes then call it a day for this year. It's a hard slog and no time for much else so probably won't be on line much until I am finished - just wanted to say it was nice meeting up at last and maybe next time I wont be so flat out and we can try my wine as well as Arnaldo's!!.
Take care,
Denis.


----------



## pugwashington

denis the menace said:


> Hi Pamela and Tony,
> I hope you had a good journey home although I didn't envy you the 6am flight. I would have offered to run you to the airport but apart from the problems with Mum and Dad I still havn't sorted out the car so can't use it.
> It was good to meet at last but I am sorry that things were so hectic here and we didn't get to spend more time together.
> Thanks for bringing Arnaldo over to meet us and I'm sure we will become good friends. He certainly is a nice man and quite a character too.
> Nearly 500 kilos of olives picked so far and only from around a dozen trees - only another 288 to go!!. Will keep picking in batches until the frantoio closes then call it a day for this year. It's a hard slog and no time for much else so probably won't be on line much until I am finished - just wanted to say it was nice meeting up at last and maybe next time I wont be so flat out and we can try my wine as well as Arnaldo's!!.
> Take care,
> Denis.


Wow thats a lot of olives picked - hope you meet up again with Arnaldo - he would be happy to help you pick them with his machine - He gets quite lonley I think he doesnt know that many people in the village and he likes to chat in English. He would enjpoy having the company I think. His problem Is that he is getting on a bit and from time to time I think he needs a bit of help - if he helped you pick your olives I think it would enable him to ask you for a hand from time to time - for example - he obviously needed Tony to put some glass into his brothers houses' windows - wouldnt ask just let Tony offer. You usually find him at home at 11:30 if you want to chat - just pop round and get dragged in for a glass of vino....

UK cold and damp......you are not missing anything...

Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy
> Good news about the commune - I saw the damage for the first time on your street this visit - the worst in Ofena I think. Arnaldo went around with us to see what your olive crop was like - he didnt want to pick them himslef - to old he says to do it by hand - he couldnt get there with his machine. There is about 100 kilo of olives he thinks - which he says are full of oil as they have dried a bit - I think he said you should get about 15-20 litres - I asked Gianni if he would pick them for you - put he is tired after picking over 100 trees by hand - it seems a pity for them all to go to waste - we did a bit of olive picking - well Tony mostly - its suprisingly easy to do - just a bit boring -
> 
> I spoke to the mayor and she was mildly optimistic that funding would be provided - lots of buts and I think the value of the property playes a part unless its in the historic centre. I finally found out where the 80,000 max and 80% figures come from and its for houses in a different category to yours - the law for that category has yet to be passed. There is a web site the civile protectzione have with all the regulations etc on in Italian. Might be worth a read.
> Pam


Hi Pam
Pleased to hear that you had such a good visit to Ofena.
I have spoken to Arnaldo and he had told me that he had taken you round to the house.
There is not a lot that we can do about the olive harvest yet, I will keep irrigating the ground, which I think helped tremendously this year(for the olives and the grapes) and then just tackle it properly when we move over there.
As regards the 80% compensation, we have been told ,quite categorically, that we would qualify for that amount of compensation. This didn't come from just one source, but three different ones.
But, we will check everything out again when we go over in February.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> Pleased to hear that you had such a good visit to Ofena.
> I have spoken to Arnaldo and he had told me that he had taken you round to the house.
> There is not a lot that we can do about the olive harvest yet, I will keep irrigating the ground, which I think helped tremendously this year(for the olives and the grapes) and then just tackle it properly when we move over there.
> As regards the 80% compensation, we have been told ,quite categorically, that we would qualify for that amount of compensation. This didn't come from just one source, but three different ones.
> But, we will check everything out again when we go over in February.
> Judy


Lets hope at least you can make your own olives then.....

Check out the civile protectzione website - I found this in italian on their site Untitled Document - i put it on a webpage so I could try a translator -might help.

I think you mighty get more than max of 80,000 eu - for cat E - eventually - but the 80% is part of Italian law i think though Burlesconi has said many things saying he wont honor that bit of law if it means italians wont get the money they need. But maybe he can not do that - mans a lot of hot air.

Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Lets hope at least you can make your own olives then.....
> 
> Check out the civile protectzione website - I found this in italian on their site Untitled Document - i put it on a webpage so I could try a translator -might help.
> 
> I think you mighty get more than max of 80,000 eu - for cat E - eventually - but the 80% is part of Italian law i think though Burlesconi has said many things saying he wont honor that bit of law if it means italians wont get the money they need. But maybe he can not do that - mans a lot of hot air.
> 
> Pam


We won't take anything for granted until we have it confirmed in writing about the compensation.
I will check out the website mentioned but I am also going to meet with them when we go back in February and I shall also try and get a meeting with the Mayor. I know that she is doing a lot to help get Arnaldo sorted out.
I will also have to wait and see what the Architects report stated and quoted, as it has now been passed by the Comune they should hopefully send me a copy shortly.
We will just have to be patient.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> We won't take anything for granted until we have it confirmed in writing about the compensation.
> I will check out the website mentioned but I am also going to meet with them when we go back in February and I shall also try and get a meeting with the Mayor. I know that she is doing a lot to help get Arnaldo sorted out.
> I will also have to wait and see what the Architects report stated and quoted, as it has now been passed by the Comune they should hopefully send me a copy shortly.
> We will just have to be patient.
> Judy.


Looks like this is only for category B & C. The maximum is 80,000 but the actual cannot exceed the pre earthquake value. 
Still no word on D & E let alone for non residents. Even the B & C's approved and repaired haven't seen any actual money paid!
Looks to me as if a big chunk of money is going to be lost in the administration
end.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Looks like this is only for category B & C. The maximum is 80,000 but the actual cannot exceed the pre earthquake value.
> Still no word on D & E let alone for non residents. Even the B & C's approved and repaired haven't seen any actual money paid!
> Looks to me as if a big chunk of money is going to be lost in the administration
> end.


We will just have to hope that we get a good outcome.
As I said previously we spoke to quite a few people when we were over last time and they could see that I was very sceptical about us being eligible for help with the repairs and everyone came back with the same statement.
We were advised by our architect that any money granted will go directly to the builder so the local popultaion,as such, will not receive any money. It was the same with his fees, we do not have to pay him as the Government have commissioned his services.
As you say,a lot of the money will be lost in administration. Sadly, this happens in a lot of cases.
All we can do is to keep hoping, because if we don't do that we will have to give up our dream of moving to Ofena.
Judy


----------



## pudd 2

dont give up your dream hang in their theres allways hope


----------



## maisie21

pudd 2 said:


> dont give up your dream hang in their theres allways hope


Thanks. I know that we are a lot luckier than all of the local people that suffered in the earthquake but it is so frustrating when we get so many conflicting reports.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Thanks. I know that we are a lot luckier than all of the local people that suffered in the earthquake but it is so frustrating when we get so many conflicting reports.
> Judy


It might be, that at worst you will be given enough money to buy a new house. You would still have your old house and garden. The cost of the estimates is about twice what you paid for the house. Its really frustrating. Is your house considered as part of the historic centre - this seems to be important I think - not sure why - maybe if the house is part of an histori centre they will pay up no matter how much? Does anyone know if that is the case?

It seems to be there are several types of categories for claims - italian resident living in Ofena, italian resedent but second home owner, expat italian living abroad but registered as being from Ofena, foreign resedent first home, foreign resedent second home. So when people talk about second home owners getting compensation all things are not equal and Italians get priority.

I am still arguing with Romelos insurance company - the cost of the work needed on our house is about 220,000 eu above what his report to us indicated. Thats excluding earthquake damage. We should in theory be entitled to this amount plus all the work needed on the canteenas under the garden. But as its taken one year to get to see their representative its going to be a long time before we get a hint of that kind of money. My guess is we will need to hire a lawyer before they payout. 

I think I am going to rent a house in Ofena and try to get our life out there started and finish my residancy period. The Mayoress said to me, I think, that if I go and live out there as a resident, it will support my half completed resedency period cut short by the quake and as such any claim as a resident would be strengthened.

To this end I am going to change my work to occasional fulltime live in carer to enable me to split my time between uk and Italy. big step but think at least I will be in Italy some of the time. I mention it because I know you used to work as a geriatric nurse and thought this type of split working might let you move out to Italy sooner rather than later.

So dont give up on your dreams - rent a place - live the life you wanted - use your garden and if the worst comes to the worst take the money you should get and buy a new house rather than try to find any extra money to repair yours if you are not going to get it. I know also that there is a shortage of electricians and odd job people so maybe John could get his qualifications recognised? I know there is an office in L'aquila who deal with this - I got the address from the commune for Tony to do - but we never got around to it but will when we can see a time we could live there.

Ciao


----------



## Barry

pugwashington said:


> It might be, that at worst you will be given enough money to buy a new house. You would still have your old house and garden. The cost of the estimates is about twice what you paid for the house. Its really frustrating. Is your house considered as part of the historic centre - this seems to be important I think - not sure why - maybe if the house is part of an histori centre they will pay up no matter how much? Does anyone know if that is the case?
> 
> It seems to be there are several types of categories for claims - italian resident living in Ofena, italian resedent but second home owner, expat italian living abroad but registered as being from Ofena, foreign resedent first home, foreign resedent second home. So when people talk about second home owners getting compensation all things are not equal and Italians get priority.
> 
> I am still arguing with Romelos insurance company - the cost of the work needed on our house is about 220,000 eu above what his report to us indicated. Thats excluding earthquake damage. We should in theory be entitled to this amount plus all the work needed on the canteenas under the garden. But as its taken one year to get to see their representative its going to be a long time before we get a hint of that kind of money. My guess is we will need to hire a lawyer before they payout.
> 
> I think I am going to rent a house in Ofena and try to get our life out there started and finish my residancy period. The Mayoress said to me, I think, that if I go and live out there as a resident, it will support my half completed resedency period cut short by the quake and as such any claim as a resident would be strengthened.
> 
> To this end I am going to change my work to occasional fulltime live in carer to enable me to split my time between uk and Italy. big step but think at least I will be in Italy some of the time. I mention it because I know you used to work as a geriatric nurse and thought this type of split working might let you move out to Italy sooner rather than later.
> 
> So dont give up on your dreams - rent a place - live the life you wanted - use your garden and if the worst comes to the worst take the money you should get and buy a new house rather than try to find any extra money to repair yours if you are not going to get it. I know also that there is a shortage of electricians and odd job people so maybe John could get his qualifications recognised? I know there is an office in L'aquila who deal with this - I got the address from the commune for Tony to do - but we never got around to it but will when we can see a time we could live there.
> 
> Ciao


Hi Pam,

You are right. Nothing is simple in Italy! We learned while we were there that the residents don't pay property taxes! I was worried how the comune would survive since Berlusconi postponed the ICI but as it looks like as only a couple of us second home owners actually pay taxes it won't make much difference! This "historic center" is a bit of a puzzle as well. At first I was told we weren't in it then they changed their minds and we are but the houses across the street aren't. 
Luckily we view our house as our cabin in the country and given how much we paid for it we can afford to lose it. I actually think it might be faster and cheaper if they demolished the E's and put up typical Canadian style wood frame houses. You can buy them as 'kits" to assemble for about 600 euro/m2. You can get them from 60m2 up. The woods all precut and all the material for wiring etc. comes with them, fully insulated and the only thing you have to provide is a foundation.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> You are right. Nothing is simple in Italy! We learned while we were there that the residents don't pay property taxes! I was worried how the comune would survive since Berlusconi postponed the ICI but as it looks like as only a couple of us second home owners actually pay taxes it won't make much difference! This "historic center" is a bit of a puzzle as well. At first I was told we weren't in it then they changed their minds and we are but the houses across the street aren't.
> Luckily we view our house as our cabin in the country and given how much we paid for it we can afford to lose it. I actually think it might be faster and cheaper if they demolished the E's and put up typical Canadian style wood frame houses. You can buy them as 'kits" to assemble for about 600 euro/m2. You can get them from 60m2 up. The woods all precut and all the material for wiring etc. comes with them, fully insulated and the only thing you have to provide is a foundation.


I don't think that the damage that our house has sustained warrants being demolished, I am sure that there are some that are a lot worse. If it comes to it and we cannot get compensation we will have to fund it all ourselves, and as the plans have already been passed we would only need to contact the builder who is going to do the repairs. Meeting the total cost of the repairs will eat into our capital but we will just have to make adjustments elsewhere.
I don't like the idea of living in a wood framed house, even though I have seen them constructed and I must agree some of them look lovely but it is not for me I don't think. But, if that was our only option we would have to consider it.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> I don't think that the damage that our house has sustained warrants being demolished, I am sure that there are some that are a lot worse. If it comes to it and we cannot get compensation we will have to fund it all ourselves, and as the plans have already been passed we would only need to contact the builder who is going to do the repairs. Meeting the total cost of the repairs will eat into our capital but we will just have to make adjustments elsewhere.
> I don't like the idea of living in a wood framed house, even though I have seen them constructed and I must agree some of them look lovely but it is not for me I don't think. But, if that was our only option we would have to consider it.
> Judy.


If you change your mind!

www.cedarlandhomes.ca/viceroy-models.php[/url]

www.abshomes.ca/html/prepriced.html[/url]


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Celyn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm still looking at properties for sale in the area! Have just seen a little property for sale in Ofena with HAI - it's above an archway, it says it's central but other than that I don't know where. It's on for 34,000 euro and is habitable (?)
> Does anyone know where it is and maybe what it is like??? Would appreciate any feed back.
> 
> I've also been looking at another property that says it is 'Navelli Plateau' - would that mean Navelli the village which looks on the map as though it's on the way to Ofena? It's so difficult to judge what things are like just from descriptions on the internet!! Can anyone tell me what this village is like?
> 
> Grateful for any info
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan,
I would be very careful about Ofena right now. There are a couple of people up to shenanigins, while most of the houses stood up to the earthquake, there are a lot that are damaged to the point of not being habitable. Right now I would get a geometra to go out and see anything before you buy! People that were making money on foreigners before are missing that easy cash and doing quite a bit of lying now. There are enough towns that escaped the quake 20 minutes away, so you may want to look there instead....
Navelli is a nice town, but you have got to be careful wherever you look, that town is even closer to the L'Aquila quake.....
I know that it is hard to look on a website and know everything, you can't, so find an area you like, then befriend a local. They will let you know everything going on with properties. Ask on the blogs here if anyone knows a person in the town that you are looking at??? That way even though you are not an expert on the town maybe someone here is and speaks English to boot 
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maryann said:


> HI there, did I ever reply to you? My name is MaryAnn and I also have been out of the loop for a while. We did buy a home in July in Praia a Mare. I do not want to repeat everything and bore you if I already wrote you. We are very happy with it and hope to move by October 2010. We have to sell our home here in the U.S.. We live in New York State. Be well.
> MaryAnn


Congratulations on your home purchase! I am glad that you found something that you liked  You probably had the same feeling that I got, you just knew it was what you wanted....... Have a happy holiday season and look forward to your new life in Italy...


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> I don't think that the damage that our house has sustained warrants being demolished, I am sure that there are some that are a lot worse. If it comes to it and we cannot get compensation we will have to fund it all ourselves, and as the plans have already been passed we would only need to contact the builder who is going to do the repairs. Meeting the total cost of the repairs will eat into our capital but we will just have to make adjustments elsewhere.
> I don't like the idea of living in a wood framed house, even though I have seen them constructed and I must agree some of them look lovely but it is not for me I don't think. But, if that was our only option we would have to consider it.
> Judy.


I know how you feel, I like my house too - and if I get the money from the insurance company even though the house wont be worth the investment ,I will do it anway....I was just thinking - rent a house and make your dream happen - I didnt say demolish your house - just leave it there until you have the money. Trying to save money or sell a house here is very hard at the moment. If they give you enough to buy a new house buy it and wait till times are better to realise your dream of living in that house. You can always 'do it up' and sell it and use any profit to fix yours....Just a thought.


----------



## pugwashington

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Jan,
> I would be very careful about Ofena right now. There are a couple of people up to shenanigins, while most of the houses stood up to the earthquake, there are a lot that are damaged to the point of not being habitable. Right now I would get a geometra to go out and see anything before you buy! People that were making money on foreigners before are missing that easy cash and doing quite a bit of lying now. There are enough towns that escaped the quake 20 minutes away, so you may want to look there instead....
> Navelli is a nice town, but you have got to be careful wherever you look, that town is even closer to the L'Aquila quake.....
> I know that it is hard to look on a website and know everything, you can't, so find an area you like, then befriend a local. They will let you know everything going on with properties. Ask on the blogs here if anyone knows a person in the town that you are looking at??? That way even though you are not an expert on the town maybe someone here is and speaks English to boot
> Bruce


Very True - and due to quake they are even harder up and even more unscrupulpous than before. i have seen blogs elsewhere about the poor advice people are being given re work needed on the house. Agents telling people they dont need to bother with antiearthquake stuff in houses that are clearly at a huge risk - even saying Abruzo is not at much risk from an earthquake pre quake. Anything to get a sale.

I am in the process of trying to get compensation from the guy who did the survey for me - I know a lot more now and every survey done in this area should have details of what has to be done to make the house safer - I dont know how these guys sleep at night. They are selling people homes that need basic pinning work doing to make the houses safer - not mentioning anything and therby putting peoples lives at risk. At least if you know there is a problem you have a choice as to what you do.
Pam


----------



## Barry

pugwashington said:


> Very True - and due to quake they are even harder up and even more unscrupulpous than before. i have seen blogs elsewhere about the poor advice people are being given re work needed on the house. Agents telling people they dont need to bother with antiearthquake stuff in houses that are clearly at a huge risk - even saying Abruzo is not at much risk from an earthquake pre quake. Anything to get a sale.
> 
> I am in the process of trying to get compensation from the guy who did the survey for me - I know a lot more now and every survey done in this area should have details of what has to be done to make the house safer - I dont know how these guys sleep at night. They are selling people homes that need basic pinning work doing to make the houses safer - not mentioning anything and therby putting peoples lives at risk. At least if you know there is a problem you have a choice as to what you do.
> Pam


Pam's right! Don't get fixated on the house to the expense of the lifestyle. We were told before we bought that the cost of renovating an old house is equal to or greater than a new build. There are a lot of good deals still around but most are private offerings. You have to get the locals to point you in the right direction.
There are even building lots already zoned for housing on which you could have a properly earthquake resistent house built. If you could find a good mason you could probably even have a stone house.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Pam's right! Don't get fixated on the house to the expense of the lifestyle. We were told before we bought that the cost of renovating an old house is equal to or greater than a new build. There are a lot of good deals still around but most are private offerings. You have to get the locals to point you in the right direction.
> There are even building lots already zoned for housing on which you could have a properly earthquake resistent house built. If you could find a good mason you could probably even have a stone house.


 If you don't mind a modern earthquake-proof house there are several that were built in the late 80's, 90's and 2000's that are for sale. The best part is that they are in the same areas and towns. The view is the same the town, life is the same, and guess what there is "room" in these houses. The cost of "truly" restoring an old house way surpasses that of a new build. I know how you feel about a "rustico" I feel the same way. I could never afforded a new build in Italy. So I will deal with my "little cabin in the country." 
I know that House Around was getting Bulgarians to do the work and others were getting geometras from Puglia. That was until Nikki had to bail out a Bulgarian workman from jail for possessing a pocket knife. The Italians might not like competition! But their work is good. The only way to get a handle on it is to go over there and not expect anything from the government and work from that perspective. Remember that the land still has value. You can always sell it and start fresh. I have people that want to buy my little plot....


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Very True - and due to quake they are even harder up and even more unscrupulpous than before. i have seen blogs elsewhere about the poor advice people are being given re work needed on the house. Agents telling people they dont need to bother with antiearthquake stuff in houses that are clearly at a huge risk - even saying Abruzo is not at much risk from an earthquake pre quake. Anything to get a sale.
> 
> I am in the process of trying to get compensation from the guy who did the survey for me - I know a lot more now and every survey done in this area should have details of what has to be done to make the house safer - I dont know how these guys sleep at night. They are selling people homes that need basic pinning work doing to make the houses safer - not mentioning anything and therby putting peoples lives at risk. At least if you know there is a problem you have a choice as to what you do.
> Pam


Is it Romelo that you are trying to get compensation form? He was the original architect on our house that did the pre purchase survey on behalf of HAI.
We have not spoken to him since.
We were also told when we bought that there weren't any companies that did Earthquake insurance, which we have since found out is untrue. As soon as we get the damage repair report I have got to submit it to an insurance company so that they can give us a quote for future cover.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> If you change your mind!
> 
> www.cedarlandhomes.ca/viceroy-models.php[/url]
> 
> www.abshomes.ca/html/prepriced.html[/url]


Thanks for that Barry. 
We will check out those sites anyway just to get a better idea of what is available.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Is it Romelo that you are trying to get compensation form? He was the original architect on our house that did the pre purchase survey on behalf of HAI.
> We have not spoken to him since.
> We were also told when we bought that there weren't any companies that did Earthquake insurance, which we have since found out is untrue. As soon as we get the damage repair report I have got to submit it to an insurance company so that they can give us a quote for future cover.
> Judy


Yes - Romelo did my survey - told me my roof only need a couple of coppice tiles replaced. Also told me nothing about the problems with the tower. didnt mention all the pinning work needed - from the cracks in the house it was obvious that some are needed and anyway its an earthquake zone so he should have. Missed the canteenas under the garden.

I spoke to a company run by an English builder - telling me all sorts about the house selling system here and what a rip off it is - he is currently dealing with another of Romelo's disatisfied customers. I dont know if you feel there are any problems with your house he did not pick up on - did he mention that you should have your house pinned? 

Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Yes - Romelo did my survey - told me my roof only need a couple of coppice tiles replaced. Also told me nothing about the problems with the tower. didnt mention all the pinning work needed - from the cracks in the house it was obvious that some are needed and anyway its an earthquake zone so he should have. Missed the canteenas under the garden.
> 
> I spoke to a company run by an English builder - telling me all sorts about the house selling system here and what a rip off it is - he is currently dealing with another of Romelo's disatisfied customers. I dont know if you feel there are any problems with your house he did not pick up on - did he mention that you should have your house pinned?
> 
> Pam


We weren't told whether our house would need pinning, but John thinks that as it is built on rocks that they would not have been able to under pin it anyway. The only time we were informed of the potential for earthquakes was in passing, and that was by Piera from HAI when we viewed the house. 
We met with an English builder, from Chieti, when we were over last. As you say he was not impressed with the work that had been done on our house and he did give us quotes to repair our property. But as we have got a lovely local builder now, whose quotes were cheaper, we will be using him.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> We weren't told whether our house would need pinning, but John thinks that as it is built on rocks that they would not have been able to under pin it anyway. The only time we were informed of the potential for earthquakes was in passing, and that was by Piera from HAI when we viewed the house.
> We met with an English builder, from Chieti, when we were over last. As you say he was not impressed with the work that had been done on our house and he did give us quotes to repair our property. But as we have got a lovely local builder now, whose quotes were cheaper, we will be using him.
> Judy.


Dear Judy,
In earthquake zones it is the top of the house that has to be pinned - particularly at the corners - if you had been told about this work and you had had it done your house would not have had so much damage upstairs - probably. The downstairs of your house is not too bad - but your house came unstuck at the top corners. Same thing applies to Arnaldo's house - he should have had it pinned at the top - nobody told him - his builder Pino should have. Have a chat to a structoral engineer and see what they say - you might find you have a claim against Romelo. Check the wording of the survey you paid for - mine says strutoral survey and suggestions for safe living. Abruzzo lies along one of the biggest faults in Italy - you should have been told to get the top of your house pinned. Might be worth a shot. The first architect to come and look at my house told me first thing to do was to get the corners of my house pinned - before I did anything else.
Good luck 
Pamela


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Dear Judy,
> In earthquake zones it is the top of the house that has to be pinned - particularly at the corners - if you had been told about this work and you had had it done your house would not have had so much damage upstairs - probably. The downstairs of your house is not too bad - but your house came unstuck at the top corners. Same thing applies to Arnaldo's house - he should have had it pinned at the top - nobody told him - his builder Pino should have. Have a chat to a structoral engineer and see what they say - you might find you have a claim against Romelo. Check the wording of the survey you paid for - mine says strutoral survey and suggestions for safe living. Abruzzo lies along one of the biggest faults in Italy - you should have been told to get the top of your house pinned. Might be worth a shot. The first architect to come and look at my house told me first thing to do was to get the corners of my house pinned - before I did anything else.
> Good luck
> Pamela


Hi Pam
We have obviously checked our original survey which states that the building was structurally sound and the foundations are well made.
We knew that Abruzzo lies on the main fault line, we were told this before we bought the house but the main reason that the upper floor of our house was damaged is because the ground floor is supported on the right side by our neighbours garden. Both the Civil Protection officers and our engineer confirmed that and that is the reason that the top floor moved outwards.
We would not consider making a claim against Romelo as we would be extremely lucky to get anywhere with it and although we could approach a lawyer to act for us we would rather save that money and put it towards the cost of the repairs.
We will be meeting with the architect and the comune when we go over in February to discuss the repair process.If we can get authorisation from them we may just go ahead and get the repairs done.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> We have obviously checked our original survey which states that the building was structurally sound and the foundations are well made.
> We knew that Abruzzo lies on the main fault line, we were told this before we bought the house but the main reason that the upper floor of our house was damaged is because the ground floor is supported on the right side by our neighbours garden. Both the Civil Protection officers and our engineer confirmed that and that is the reason that the top floor moved outwards.
> We would not consider making a claim against Romelo as we would be extremely lucky to get anywhere with it and although we could approach a lawyer to act for us we would rather save that money and put it towards the cost of the repairs.
> We will be meeting with the architect and the comune when we go over in February to discuss the repair process.If we can get authorisation from them we may just go ahead and get the repairs done.
> Judy


Ok - was just a thought - but he should have told you about the need to get the corners of your house pinned so that in a quake they dont split. You dont need lawerys and architects at this point - just write to them and complain - say you were not told about getting pinning work done - depending on the nature of the problem in the garden its possable he should have told you about that too. Next time you see someone ask them if any of the damage could have been avoided. So far all I have done is to write and complain and get their archtect to look at the problem - he is appaled by Romelo - once that gets accepted - thats when I will need a lawer I guess - but I know 3 people have got money out of the insurance /Romelo company without having to go to lawers. Less than they should have got maybe - but something. They know they have a problem with him. 

I think the problem is, he did so many surveys on houses with lots of problems that even if he made a mistake 1% of the time - thats a lot of houses and a lot of money. 

Good luck anyway - it could be worth your while asking around about what kind of antiquake stuff could have been done on your house.

Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Ok - was just a thought - but he should have told you about the need to get the corners of your house pinned so that in a quake they dont split. You dont need lawerys and architects at this point - just write to them and complain - say you were not told about getting pinning work done - depending on the nature of the problem in the garden its possable he should have told you about that too. Next time you see someone ask them if any of the damage could have been avoided. So far all I have done is to write and complain and get their archtect to look at the problem - he is appaled by Romelo - once that gets accepted - thats when I will need a lawer I guess - but I know 3 people have got money out of the insurance /Romelo company without having to go to lawers. Less than they should have got maybe - but something. They know they have a problem with him.
> 
> I think the problem is, he did so many surveys on houses with lots of problems that even if he made a mistake 1% of the time - thats a lot of houses and a lot of money.
> 
> Good luck anyway - it could be worth your while asking around about what kind of antiquake stuff could have been done on your house.
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam
Have tried the Romolo insurance thing but without any luck as it has been classed as an 'Act of God'. We will just carry on with our original plans to get the work done and cover the excess cost ourselves.
Merry Christmas.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> Have tried the Romolo insurance thing but without any luck as it has been classed as an 'Act of God'. We will just carry on with our original plans to get the work done and cover the excess cost ourselves.
> Merry Christmas.
> Judy.


Love the act of God angle insurace companies use - one wonders if not being told about possable life saving/home saving measures are included.....

have a happy christmas and dont give up on your dream.
Pam


----------



## GuidoandGillian

Hello Barry and everyone 

Its Gillian and Guy here from Dorset. We have changed our logon name to GuidoandGillian - just to let you know who we are. 

It was really nice meeting Barry and Gianni this September in Carrufo, and Lynda & Rod and the English Writer - fond memories of quaffing Gianni's wine and eating his corn cobs while the rain poured down outside, and then a visit to our little dreamshack in the Via Cavour (aka Via dei 'Stravaganti', as the mayor informed me with a wry smile) - i think the positive noises from Barry and Gianni were a turning point in our attitude to the whole silly business of buying a property in Ofena (would any of us not admit to having had second thoughts!?) and we resolved never to complain but simply make the best of things, no matter what, henceforth. 

Now that we feel we belong to the comunita dei stravaganti we will make a point of looking up whoever may be around to drink wine, share stories and gain further insights into the alice in wonderland world of Ofena-Carrufo. Our dates for our next visit are June 18-27, july 4&5, so let us know if/when you are around and we'll make sure our paths cross again. 

Guy & Gillian


----------



## maisie21

Happy New Year.
To everyone subscribing to this site.

Hoping that 2010 will prove to be a more fruitful and prosperous Year for all concerned especially all those who suffered loss and devastation last year.
Judy and John.


----------



## maryann

maisie21 said:


> Happy New Year.
> To everyone subscribing to this site.
> 
> Hoping that 2010 will prove to be a more fruitful and prosperous Year for all concerned especially all those who suffered loss and devastation last year.
> Judy and John.


Hello, Judy, John, everyone,
Thank you for the good wishes. Gordon and I truly wish a lovely group of people the best in 2010, with good health, laughs, and good times. I hope that all that you want as far as your time in Italy becomes a reality.

We will put our house here in the U.S. on the market, we hope in spring. We will live permanently in Calabria, Praia A Mare. Oh, I do have one question. My husband is born in France and is a member, therefore, of the EU. I seem to have read if you do the paperwork and get your residency, then you can import good duty free. To me, it sounds, then, like you have to move over there, be there a couple of months, and whne you get your residency, then you can import duty free. I did read that EU members do not have to get a residency or Permisso di Soggiorno. So, then, I was hopoing we could ship stuff over there and have it arrive soon after we are there and do it with no import taxes. I know it is a tough question. 
Thanks.
Happy New Year!
MaryAnn and Gordon


----------



## Barry

*Utilities*

Happy New Year to everyone!
The temperature finally warmed up so I can function again!

I just noticed on the Villa website that there is some provision for reduction or elimination of gas and electric bills for the earthquake zone. My Italian isn't up to getting the full meaning of the notice so thought if anyone has more details?
I haven't had an electric bill since September now that I think of it.

Barry


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!
> The temperature finally warmed up so I can function again!
> 
> I just noticed on the Villa website that there is some provision for reduction or elimination of gas and electric bills for the earthquake zone. My Italian isn't up to getting the full meaning of the notice so thought if anyone has more details?
> I haven't had an electric bill since September now that I think of it.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry
Now you come to mention it we have not had a gas or electric bill recently.
I will have to try and find something out when we go over again in February.
The weather here is still pretty bad, once again the UK has ground to a halt because of snow, although I have to say that it is the worst that we have had it for quite a few years. I am glad we put off our usual visit to Ofena in February by a few weeks because we had to abort last February's visit after being trapped on the A14 for over six hours because of snow.
Judy.


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

Not long after the earthquake, there was an announcement by the utility companies that they will not bill until early 2010. As I understand it, those bills which will be issuing soon will cover the period since customers' last bills. What I don't know is whether payment of the outstanding amounts may be staggered.

This applies to gas and water. I am not sure if it applies to Telecomm, or if its just their usual incompetence that has delayed them sending any bill....


----------



## Barry

I just checked my Enel account on line and we haven't had a bill since mid April. It won't matter so much for us as the power is off when we aren't there but it will be tough on some of the locals to get a 500+ euro bill to pay.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I just checked my Enel account on line and we haven't had a bill since mid April. It won't matter so much for us as the power is off when we aren't there but it will be tough on some of the locals to get a 500+ euro bill to pay.


I suppose that it would be too much to expect that any bills for that period would be voided by the companies. Thye must realise that it would not be possible to repay a years energy costs.
Judy


----------



## Barry

I can't find anywhere on their website that they admit to even doing it let alone how we are suppose to pay the bill when it finally comes. We never see our bill as it goes straight to the bank so I have to remember to check their website to see what they charged.

You'll have to check it out when you go!


----------



## Barry

Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> Not long after the earthquake, there was an announcement by the utility companies that they will not bill until early 2010. As I understand it, those bills which will be issuing soon will cover the period since customers' last bills. What I don't know is whether payment of the outstanding amounts may be staggered.
> 
> This applies to gas and water. I am not sure if it applies to Telecomm, or if its just their usual incompetence that has delayed them sending any bill....


We paid our water ( I think) and garbage but not our taxes. I left Gianni with enough money to pay everything until we go again. I also noticed something about road taxes being suspended? Didn't know there was such a thing!

I see you have snow!


----------



## Barry

Barry said:


> We paid our water ( I think) and garbage but not our taxes. I left Gianni with enough money to pay everything until we go again. I also noticed something about road taxes being suspended? Didn't know there was such a thing!
> 
> I see you have snow!


Anyone able to translate this?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> We paid our water ( I think) and garbage but not our taxes. I left Gianni with enough money to pay everything until we go again. I also noticed something about road taxes being suspended? Didn't know there was such a thing!
> 
> I see you have snow!


Yes, our wonderful country ground to a halt again, although I must admit that we have had the biggest snowfall in recent years. Some areas here have not had their refuse collected since before Christmas as the lorries could not access the side roads.The rain has come now so we are expecting the floods to come. Oh joy.

We also paid the water and refuse taxes but nothing else. We pay road taxes here indirectly depending on what size car you own it can range from £35 per year to over £160.
I will certainly try and find out what I can when we go over next month.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maryann said:


> Hello, Judy, John, everyone,
> Thank you for the good wishes. Gordon and I truly wish a lovely group of people the best in 2010, with good health, laughs, and good times. I hope that all that you want as far as your time in Italy becomes a reality.
> 
> We will put our house here in the U.S. on the market, we hope in spring. We will live permanently in Calabria, Praia A Mare. Oh, I do have one question. My husband is born in France and is a member, therefore, of the EU. I seem to have read if you do the paperwork and get your residency, then you can import good duty free. To me, it sounds, then, like you have to move over there, be there a couple of months, and whne you get your residency, then you can import duty free. I did read that EU members do not have to get a residency or Permisso di Soggiorno. So, then, I was hopoing we could ship stuff over there and have it arrive soon after we are there and do it with no import taxes. I know it is a tough question.
> Thanks.
> Happy New Year!
> MaryAnn and Gordon





maryann said:


> Hello, Judy, John, everyone,
> Thank you for the good wishes. Gordon and I truly wish a lovely group of people the best in 2010, with good health, laughs, and good times. I hope that all that you want as far as your time in Italy becomes a reality.
> 
> We will put our house here in the U.S. on the market, we hope in spring. We will live permanently in Calabria, Praia A Mare. Oh, I do have one question. My husband is born in France and is a member, therefore, of the EU. I seem to have read if you do the paperwork and get your residency, then you can import good duty free. To me, it sounds, then, like you have to move over there, be there a couple of months, and whne you get your residency, then you can import duty free. I did read that EU members do not have to get a residency or Permisso di Soggiorno. So, then, I was hopoing we could ship stuff over there and have it arrive soon after we are there and do it with no import taxes. I know it is a tough question.
> Thanks.
> Happy New Year!
> MaryAnn and Gordon



Hi MaryAnn, 

First I'd like to wish everyone a happy and exciting 2010. It was nice to see Gil and Guy back on the thread, and I'm glad they are feeling more positive, it is good to hear. 

Maryann I did send my furniture to Ofena late last year from Dubai. It was an interesting experience. I would recommend a FCL only, as our entire 20ft container of goods arrived undamaged, to our surprise. The only hiccup being a chair was damaged by the movers when they removed the packaging. 

As we haven't done our residency application yet, we paid 20% duty on the declared value of the items. We sent no electrical goods in the load. 

We did have a disaster though. TTL Shipping and Logistics in Dubai did not send the money for the customs duties and destination charges we gave them on the 25th Nov, or the funds for agent we paid in October, to the Italian agent Alpha International until the 30th of November, because of UAE public holidays. 

Our shipment arrived early, but was held up by a customs inspection, which cost an additional 213.00 Euro. The shipment cleared customs the 3rd Dec, but it was then held hostage by the agent, Alpha International because our payment although sent, the 30th Nov had not arrived in their account. 

Then followed daily calls, texts to both agents re funds. TTL finally requested a trace on our funds and weeks later we were told the money had been sent via New York and had been held by the US Treasury Dept. I still have not been provided with a copy of the trace result despite asking for it on numerous occasions. We were pretty angry as we sent money ourselves to Italy at the same time which arrived promptly. Our money was not returned from the US until 30th December, so they held our funds for a full month, no excuse, no apology. 

In the meantime we were charged nearly 60 Euro a day for demurrage, which added up quickly. On the 11th December, we drove the 3 1/2 hrs to Naples to the Alpha Internationals office and paid the entire amount in cash again some 3713.00 Euro (including demurrage to the 14th) to release our shipment, which left us pretty broke. The shipment was delivered the 14th. 

We had to pay call costs, demurrage, move our flights, extend our car rental, well over 700 euro in additional costs, and nobody wanted to take responsibility for that. We left the 15th so no time to even enjoy the furniture!

As I say disaster........ At least the Dubai shipping agent refunded our money after we returned to Dubai the 15th Dec 

Thought the move of 4 items to Australia would go a little smoother, no such luck. 

We sent the flat screen TV, Blue Ray player, stand and a large enamel ceramic top stove to Australia. It was delivered to our home 30th December. They were supposed to unwrap it and set it in place, door to door service. My husband took delivery of it, and they did not offer to unwrap it. No wonder, the blue ray had been completely crushed. The TV was damaged to the top left corner, the stove is chipped and bulges at the side where it took a knock. Lucky for us the plastic stand for the TV was undamaged! 

Everything had been wrapped in bubble wrap and cardboard. It must have been very carelessly handled, despite the fragile notices all over the items. Very disappointing, when it cost 4850.00 DHS to send items which cost 8000 odd. 

TTL told us not to crate the items because of the Australian customs restrictions on timber, and the likely additional cost of fumigation. On reflection, it would have been better to crate the items, as everything was damaged in the shared groupage container, and again, neither TTL nor the Australian agent Grace Removals wanted to admit liability. The blue ray player had been rewrapped at the end with brown paper, so someone was well aware of its condition, and yet it was delivered, in that condition, without a word. I now have to try to make a claim through insurance, more work for me. 

So Maryann, I thought I would warn you, my sister in law, who used to work in relocations, told me they never got a container out of Naples without at least 2 days demurrage, no matter how organized everything was. 

The cost of shipping is high, and there is huge variance in the quotes. Try to only send a FCL (full container load) Do a detailed list of everything you are sending. Don't trust the packers to do it, otherwise you might end up with a lot of cartons labelled "decorations" as we did. Our packing list for 87 odd items was a joke; fortunately I had dug out the receipts for everything as our stuff was only 1 year old, and so I was able to produce an accurate list. If you don't list and insure by item they charge you an amount per cubic meter which in our case was far over the value of the items. The insurance was 3 to 4 % of the declared value.

I don't think I would consider another load unless I had applied for residency. Foreign citizens are entitled to import under duty free procedure Household goods/personal effects within 6 months from date of arrival into Italy.

Original Residency Application receipt - 
Procedure to be followed to obtain this document:

1. Visa (Issued by Italian Consulates abroad) is needed in order to enable a foreign citizen to apply for the Permit to Stay, after arrival into Italy. 

2. Permit to stay (Permesso Di Soggiorno) issued by Italian Police (Questura- Foreign Department) after Visa is received. Only after these two steps are fulfilled, a foreign Citizen can apply for the residency at the local Italian City hall. (Commune)

Note that this Original receipt must show country of provenience and date of residency application (in most cases City Hall Officer will have to handwrite and witness these words by putting City Hall Stamp and Signature beside these). The original receipt will be kept by Custom Authorities and will not be returned back to owner.

(I copied this from Alpha Internationals info sheet for you.) 


Link to photos of the damage 

Lynda Norman's Photos - Shipping Disaster | Facebook


I hope this information is useful, best wishes Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> 
> First I'd like to wish everyone a happy and exciting 2010. It was nice to see Gil and Guy back on the thread, and I'm glad they are feeling more positive, it is good to hear.
> 
> Maryann I did send my furniture to Ofena late last year from Dubai. It was an interesting experience. I would recommend a FCL only, as our entire 20ft container of goods arrived undamaged, to our surprise. The only hiccup being a chair was damaged by the movers when they removed the packaging.
> 
> As we haven't done our residency application yet, we paid 20% duty on the declared value of the items. We sent no electrical goods in the load.
> 
> We did have a disaster though. TTL Shipping and Logistics in Dubai did not send the money for the customs duties and destination charges we gave them on the 25th Nov, or the funds for agent we paid in October, to the Italian agent Alpha International until the 30th of November, because of UAE public holidays.
> 
> Our shipment arrived early, but was held up by a customs inspection, which cost an additional 213.00 Euro. The shipment cleared customs the 3rd Dec, but it was then held hostage by the agent, Alpha International because our payment although sent, the 30th Nov had not arrived in their account.
> 
> Then followed daily calls, texts to both agents re funds. TTL finally requested a trace on our funds and weeks later we were told the money had been sent via New York and had been held by the US Treasury Dept. I still have not been provided with a copy of the trace result despite asking for it on numerous occasions. We were pretty angry as we sent money ourselves to Italy at the same time which arrived promptly. Our money was not returned from the US until 30th December, so they held our funds for a full month, no excuse, no apology.
> 
> In the meantime we were charged nearly 60 Euro a day for demurrage, which added up quickly. On the 11th December, we drove the 3 1/2 hrs to Naples to the Alpha Internationals office and paid the entire amount in cash again some 3713.00 Euro (including demurrage to the 14th) to release our shipment, which left us pretty broke. The shipment was delivered the 14th.
> 
> We had to pay call costs, demurrage, move our flights, extend our car rental, well over 700 euro in additional costs, and nobody wanted to take responsibility for that. We left the 15th so no time to even enjoy the furniture!
> 
> As I say disaster........ At least the Dubai shipping agent refunded our money after we returned to Dubai the 15th Dec
> 
> Thought the move of 4 items to Australia would go a little smoother, no such luck.
> 
> We sent the flat screen TV, Blue Ray player, stand and a large enamel ceramic top stove to Australia. It was delivered to our home 30th December. They were supposed to unwrap it and set it in place, door to door service. My husband took delivery of it, and they did not offer to unwrap it. No wonder, the blue ray had been completely crushed. The TV was damaged to the top left corner, the stove is chipped and bulges at the side where it took a knock. Lucky for us the plastic stand for the TV was undamaged!
> 
> Everything had been wrapped in bubble wrap and cardboard. It must have been very carelessly handled, despite the fragile notices all over the items. Very disappointing, when it cost 4850.00 DHS to send items which cost 8000 odd.
> 
> TTL told us not to crate the items because of the Australian customs restrictions on timber, and the likely additional cost of fumigation. On reflection, it would have been better to crate the items, as everything was damaged in the shared groupage container, and again, neither TTL nor the Australian agent Grace Removals wanted to admit liability. The blue ray player had been rewrapped at the end with brown paper, so someone was well aware of its condition, and yet it was delivered, in that condition, without a word. I now have to try to make a claim through insurance, more work for me.
> 
> So Maryann, I thought I would warn you, my sister in law, who used to work in relocations, told me they never got a container out of Naples without at least 2 days demurrage, no matter how organized everything was.
> 
> The cost of shipping is high, and there is huge variance in the quotes. Try to only send a FCL (full container load) Do a detailed list of everything you are sending. Don't trust the packers to do it, otherwise you might end up with a lot of cartons labelled "decorations" as we did. Our packing list for 87 odd items was a joke; fortunately I had dug out the receipts for everything as our stuff was only 1 year old, and so I was able to produce an accurate list. If you don't list and insure by item they charge you an amount per cubic meter which in our case was far over the value of the items. The insurance was 3 to 4 % of the declared value.
> 
> I don't think I would consider another load unless I had applied for residency. Foreign citizens are entitled to import under duty free procedure Household goods/personal effects within 6 months from date of arrival into Italy.
> 
> Original Residency Application receipt -
> Procedure to be followed to obtain this document:
> 
> 1. Visa (Issued by Italian Consulates abroad) is needed in order to enable a foreign citizen to apply for the Permit to Stay, after arrival into Italy.
> 
> 2. Permit to stay (Permesso Di Soggiorno) issued by Italian Police (Questura- Foreign Department) after Visa is received. Only after these two steps are fulfilled, a foreign Citizen can apply for the residency at the local Italian City hall. (Commune)
> 
> Note that this Original receipt must show country of provenience and date of residency application (in most cases City Hall Officer will have to handwrite and witness these words by putting City Hall Stamp and Signature beside these). The original receipt will be kept by Custom Authorities and will not be returned back to owner.
> 
> (I copied this from Alpha Internationals info sheet for you.)
> 
> 
> Link to photos of the damage
> 
> Lynda Norman's Photos - Shipping Disaster | Facebook
> 
> 
> I hope this information is useful, best wishes Lynda


Gosh Lynda
Your experience does not fill me with high expectations for when we ship our possessions across to Ofena.
We will also be sending a full container load as we are also going to purchase new 'white goods' to take over with us when we eventually go which may be later this year if we can get the house made safe and the stairs put in. But we will know more about that when we go over next month.
I was given a quote a couple of years ago for shipping from the UK but our costs will obviously be cheaper any way as there is less distance to cover, but I have still been saving to help cover the final cost.
Judy


----------



## flawed

hey judy, 
yes it was quite an experience! not sure if I should have just sold everything up after all.
it was 18325 dhs to send the italy shipment, plus destination charges and duty of another 8000 odd dhs plus the 700 Euro extra costs, so another 3500.00. The stuff was only 50000 dhs new ! 
It is really nice to have furniture, towels, linen it is all very liveable now. We had the cracks in the ceiling and walls upstairs fixed. The builders chipped off the old render put mesh in and recemented and plastered it all. We washed all the walls down upstairs so it is ready to paint .Rod and I painted the kitchen and lounge downstairs. We still haven't touched the cellars 
Hope you can get yours back habitable again this year. When are you heading over there again? 
We are going for Easter, I've just been looking at tickets. Looks like we will be there 31st March to 9th April. My youngest Elle & I might stay a bit longer, but Rod and Appley will have to head back to work. 
Maybe we will see you there? 

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hey judy,
> yes it was quite an experience! not sure if I should have just sold everything up after all.
> it was 18325 dhs to send the italy shipment, plus destination charges and duty of another 8000 odd dhs plus the 700 Euro extra costs, so another 3500.00. The stuff was only 50000 dhs new !
> It is really nice to have furniture, towels, linen it is all very liveable now. We had the cracks in the ceiling and walls upstairs fixed. The builders chipped off the old render put mesh in and recemented and plastered it all. We washed all the walls down upstairs so it is ready to paint .Rod and I painted the kitchen and lounge downstairs. We still haven't touched the cellars
> Hope you can get yours back habitable again this year. When are you heading over there again?
> We are going for Easter, I've just been looking at tickets. Looks like we will be there 31st March to 9th April. My youngest Elle & I might stay a bit longer, but Rod and Appley will have to head back to work.
> Maybe we will see you there?
> 
> Lynda


Hi Lynda
Pleased to hear that you are getting the house in order it must be a great feeling.
We go over again 22nd February, just for 4 days. I am hoping to get some information from the commune when I go about getting the work started on the house, if they will let us pay the builder without the other funds(that we were told that we would get) we will do that because as soon as the house is made safe we will sell up here and move.
We have got another week planned in June but we are staying at a B&B in Pescara that week as my son,daughterinlaw and granddaughters will be with us then and it gives us easy access to the beach for the girls.
I will book another week further on in the year, but if we needed to go over to see the Officials or builder we would go for a few days.
At least in April you will get to see the lovely poppies again.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> Pleased to hear that you are getting the house in order it must be a great feeling.
> We go over again 22nd February, just for 4 days. I am hoping to get some information from the commune when I go about getting the work started on the house, if they will let us pay the builder without the other funds(that we were told that we would get) we will do that because as soon as the house is made safe we will sell up here and move.
> We have got another week planned in June but we are staying at a B&B in Pescara that week as my son,daughterinlaw and granddaughters will be with us then and it gives us easy access to the beach for the girls.
> I will book another week further on in the year, but if we needed to go over to see the Officials or builder we would go for a few days.
> At least in April you will get to see the lovely poppies again.
> Judy.


Hey Judy, hope you can make some headway then in Feb getting the go ahead for your repairs. I have to be back May for my youngest's graduation. Id be interested to hear if you like the B&B. Who are you going to use to do the work? I liked Pino and his brother. We have left some work for Lorenzo Battista this time.


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Hey Judy, hope you can make some headway then in Feb getting the go ahead for your repairs. I have to be back May for my youngest's graduation. Id be interested to hear if you like the B&B. Who are you going to use to do the work? I liked Pino and his brother. We have left some work for Lorenzo Battista this time.


Hi Lynda
We have stayed in this B&B before. It has two double en suite rooms and a large open plan kitchen/sitting room with a sofa that converts into a bed. You can rent the whole apartment or just one of the rooms. We are renting it all as we will need both rooms and it is only a short walk away from the beach and the main shopping are in Pescara.
The builder we are using is called Tonino, he has already done some work for us(he is a local builder who was recommended by Arnaldo). We have also used Lorenzo before and we will have to meet with him again at some point to get quotes for new windows when we get sorted out.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> We have stayed in this B&B before. It has two double en suite rooms and a large open plan kitchen/sitting room with a sofa that converts into a bed. You can rent the whole apartment or just one of the rooms. We are renting it all as we will need both rooms and it is only a short walk away from the beach and the main shopping are in Pescara.
> The builder we are using is called Tonino, he has already done some work for us(he is a local builder who was recommended by Arnaldo). We have also used Lorenzo before and we will have to meet with him again at some point to get quotes for new windows when we get sorted out.
> Judy.


Sounds great, would you please forward any info to me at ? 
We often stay down at the Belariva. 
I thought Tonino had a heart attack? is he Ok to work? I thought Gianni told me he had gone back to work after the first one and had another scare????


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> Sounds great, would you please forward any info to me at ?
> We often stay down at the Belariva.
> I thought Tonino had a heart attack? is he Ok to work? I thought Gianni told me he had gone back to work after the first one and had another scare????[/quote]
> 
> Hi Lynda
> We have also stayed at the Bellariva but we weren't too impressed with it.
> The one we will be staying at in June is called the Pescara B&B located in the Piazza Muzii. I believe that the couple who own it have two or three such properties in Pescara to rent out.
> Apparently Tonino had a mild stroke but as he explained he will be working in a more supervisory role until he fully recovers.
> I will email you the full address of the B&B.
> Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> We have also stayed at the Bellariva but we weren't too impressed with it.
> The one we will be staying at in June is called the Pescara B&B located in the Piazza Muzii. I believe that the couple who own it have two or three such properties in Pescara to rent out.
> Apparently Tonino had a mild stroke but as he explained he will be working in a more supervisory role until he fully recovers.
> I will email you the full address of the B&B.
> Judy.


Ha Ha , I can understand that, I don't know why we are comfortable going there, breakfast is ok Rod and the kids make jokes about the pillows being like sandbags, we usually take our feather ones. 
It is cheap, they give us a good deal as we are regulars, I like the room at the top of the stairs. Free internet, it is very old fashioned. We stayed at a cheap one near rome airport too, La Conchiglia at Fregene a real time warp. Actually now I think about it I keep finding these, we stayed at Hotel La Bussola in Amalfi. We paid 20 Euro extra and got upgraded to a great room with Balconies on the second floor in the corner Number 222 I think. Great Location on the Lungomare.
I'll check out your B&B though as it is always good to find new places. Thanks Judy

Hopefully all will be well with Tonino.


----------



## Barry

*Hotel*



flawed said:


> Ha Ha , I can understand that, I don't know why we are comfortable going there, breakfast is ok Rod and the kids make jokes about the pillows being like sandbags, we usually take our feather ones.
> It is cheap, they give us a good deal as we are regulars, I like the room at the top of the stairs. Free internet, it is very old fashioned. We stayed at a cheap one near rome airport too, La Conchiglia at Fregene a real time warp. Actually now I think about it I keep finding these, we stayed at Hotel La Bussola in Amalfi. We paid 20 Euro extra and got upgraded to a great room with Balconies on the second floor in the corner Number 222 I think. Great Location on the Lungomare.
> I'll check out your B&B though as it is always good to find new places. Thanks Judy
> 
> Hopefully all will be well with Tonino.


Gerda really liked the Florida Hotel in Silvi Marina. Appears to be open year round and they have there own concession on the beach ( half a block away). Offer full board or just breakfast.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello All,
I am going to be in Ofena in March, the 6th till???? just curious if anyone is going to be in town around that time? Checking on my house, which I don't think will be ready, but my fingers are crossed as Gianni is trying o inspire Hugo to finish it... I can only hope  
Bruce at [email protected]


----------



## Barry

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello All,
> I am going to be in Ofena in March, the 6th till???? just curious if anyone is going to be in town around that time? Checking on my house, which I don't think will be ready, but my fingers are crossed as Gianni is trying o inspire Hugo to finish it... I can only hope
> Bruce at [email protected]


Bruce,
You are going to freeze to death!
Where are you staying?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Barry said:


> Bruce,
> You are going to freeze to death!
> 
> I hope not........  I think that I am going to try and stay at the Aufinium's lodgings? I haven't talked to Gianni about lodging yet.....As his place is still unfinished, he was submitting more proposals last time we talked, a week or so ago. It has only snowed twice, once in November and once in December, so of course my builder hasn't worked on my place yet....  He wants to do it when he can no longer work outside! The electrician started which is great... Just need a good week's worth of work from Hugo...
> I lost Blair's info.... If you could send me his Email address... I would say hello ...
> When are you going next?
> Bruce


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> Barry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce,
> You are going to freeze to death!
> 
> I hope not........  I think that I am going to try and stay at the Aufinium's lodgings? I haven't talked to Gianni about lodging yet.....As his place is still unfinished, he was submitting more proposals last time we talked, a week or so ago. It has only snowed twice, once in November and once in December, so of course my builder hasn't worked on my place yet....  He wants to do it when he can no longer work outside! The electrician started which is great... Just need a good week's worth of work from Hugo...
> I lost Blair's info.... If you could send me his Email address... I would say hello ...
> When are you going next?
> Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bruce
> We will be in Ofena next week, just for a few days. We are hoping to go and see the Mayor to see if we can get the repairs started on our house, all of the repair plans have been passed so we are just hoping now that the work can start.
> Judy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Goingtoitalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bruce
> We will be in Ofena next week, just for a few days. We are hoping to go and see the Mayor to see if we can get the repairs started on our house, all of the repair plans have been passed so we are just hoping now that the work can start.
> Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone recieving any money for reconstruction yet. My second cousin had their damage repaired but paid for it themselves. I suspect it will be years before large scale rebuilding gets going, especially in the little villages.
> Gianni thinks we should be getting an Enel bill soon but I forgot to ask him about taxes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Goingtoitalia

maisie21 said:


> Goingtoitalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bruce
> We will be in Ofena next week, just for a few days. We are hoping to go and see the Mayor to see if we can get the repairs started on our house, all of the repair plans have been passed so we are just hoping now that the work can start.
> Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy,
> I just wanted to wish you safe travels. It looks like I am going to miss meeting up with my fellow Ofenese. I am either too early or too late.... Glad to hear that your plans have been approved by the town. Are you going to find a builder on this trip or have you already gotten one? Just curious, did Italy come up with any money to help in the rebuild?
> Bruce
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

Goingtoitalia said:


> maisie21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy,
> I just wanted to wish you safe travels. It looks like I am going to miss meeting up with my fellow Ofenese. I am either too early or too late.... Glad to hear that your plans have been approved by the town. Are you going to find a builder on this trip or have you already gotten one? Just curious, did Italy come up with any money to help in the rebuild?
> Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bruce
> Thank you.
> We have alaready got a builder lined up, he has already done some work for us.
> When we met with the Architect in October we were told that we would qualify for 80% towards the cost of the repairs, which was also confirmed by the Comune. But we are not relying on that until we can be absolutely sure. I am hoping that the Mayor will let us start the work if we put some money up front first at least then she will be able to see that we are committed to living in the village.
> We are going back again for a week in June and then again towards the end of the year unless anything crops in the meantime.
> Hope that you have a good visit.
> Judy.
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

Hi everyone.

We have returned from a very short break in Ofena.

We were hoping to have got some constructive information about starting the repair work on our house, but as we found out, the Architects report has still not been submitted to the Comune. However, the deadline for submissions has now been extended to April 6th because of the enormous task of assessing all of the properties which couldn't be completed by February.

There was a meeting In L'Aquila on Wednesday and Thursday for all of the Mayors of the affected villages to discuss which properties would be next in line for repairs but unfortunately we had to leave before any decisions were finalised.

It appears that some of the villagers have moved back into their properties, even though they still need repairing.

Giacintas store is still closed and the little supermarket near us is closing down because of lost custom.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Store*



maisie21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We have returned from a very short break in Ofena.
> 
> We were hoping to have got some constructive information about starting the repair work on our house, but as we found out, the Architects report has still not been submitted to the Comune. However, the deadline for submissions has now been extended to April 6th because of the enormous task of assessing all of the properties which couldn't be completed by February.
> 
> There was a meeting In L'Aquila on Wednesday and Thursday for all of the Mayors of the affected villages to discuss which properties would be next in line for repairs but unfortunately we had to leave before any decisions were finalised.
> 
> It appears that some of the villagers have moved back into their properties, even though they still need repairing.
> 
> Giacintas store is still closed and the little supermarket near us is closing down because of lost custom.
> Judy.


That's the only store we had! Have to drive to Bussi or San Pio for sure now.
It looks like the locals were right and nothing will be done for a couple of years in the repair department. They are talking seriously of demolishing some houses in Carrufo as the owners don't qualify for any money (not their primary residence). At least one couple are talking of moving back to Canada as well.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> That's the only store we had! Have to drive to Bussi or San Pio for sure now.
> It looks like the locals were right and nothing will be done for a couple of years in the repair department. They are talking seriously of demolishing some houses in Carrufo as the owners don't qualify for any money (not their primary residence). At least one couple are talking of moving back to Canada as well.


It is a sad state of affairs and it is certainly going to take a long time to get back any semblance of normality.
I can understand that couple wanting to move back to Canada and I must admit that I was ready to call it a day last year, but we are trying to be positive about it all because it is something that we want to do. We know that it won't be easy but we will try to make it work.
We are hoping that as soon as our plans are passed that they will let us put our money up front so that the work can start but if not we will just carry on and renovate the ground floor.
I know of one couple whose property is sandwiched between two others and neither they or the Comune know who the owners are, which is very worrying.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Enel*



maisie21 said:


> It is a sad state of affairs and it is certainly going to take a long time to get back any semblance of normality.
> I can understand that couple wanting to move back to Canada and I must admit that I was ready to call it a day last year, but we are trying to be positive about it all because it is something that we want to do. We know that it won't be easy but we will try to make it work.
> We are hoping that as soon as our plans are passed that they will let us put our money up front so that the work can start but if not we will just carry on and renovate the ground floor.
> I know of one couple whose property is sandwiched between two others and neither they or the Comune know who the owners are, which is very worrying.
> Judy


Did you find out when we have to pay our taxes. How about ENEL?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Did you find out when we have to pay our taxes. How about ENEL?


Sorry
We couldn't find anything out and when we asked at the Comune no one seemed sure of what was happening.
I shall contact the Accountant who deals with our taxes before we go over in June and then if we have to pay them I can do it then. Last year he verified everything with the Comune before assurring us that we did not have to pay last year.
Judy.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Goingtoitalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bruce
> Thank you.
> We have alaready got a builder lined up, he has already done some work for us.
> When we met with the Architect in October we were told that we would qualify for 80% towards the cost of the repairs, which was also confirmed by the Comune. But we are not relying on that until we can be absolutely sure. I am hoping that the Mayor will let us start the work if we put some money up front first at least then she will be able to see that we are committed to living in the village.
> We are going back again for a week in June and then again towards the end of the year unless anything crops in the meantime.
> Hope that you have a good visit.
> Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy,
> I have been really messed around by my insurers Intasure - magically they assessed the damage on my house as coming to the value of 5,000 - exact match to the excess. Refused to pay for the bigger damage - told me they would put a claim into the commune for me- did nothing and then let me know a matter of days before the deadline that they had done nothing. Total shambles. However, I did find and engineer who speaks English who is going to try to get everything together for me. I did learn that my neighbours architect has to submit the documents to the commune on behalf of all of us as my neighbours house has the greatest surface area. I suspect this mighty be the case with you if any of your neighbours has sustained damage. This is a new rule that came out after you submited yours. So am not sure how things are.
> 
> I also learnt that you can go ahead and get work done - but this can be quite complex if you have co-owned damaged walls. My neighbour has loads of dosh - I only have a small amount - he has a huge wall that is going to need all sorts of work doing to it at some point - I have a small part of that wall and will have to pay for some of the work.
> 
> My small amount of damage - to get it repaired properly and safely is going to cost around 60,000 eu and that does not include the tower. I have been somewhat perplexed as to why I have been told so many different things - and why such small damage might need so much money to repair. But I am starting to understand. I just read the report done by a group of earthquake specialists on the houses that collapsed and why. It seems that houses like yours and mine accounted for over 90 persent of the deaths and collapses. It would seem to be a well known and documented fact that building which are classified as being of masonary construction collapse easily in a quake. It is easy to weaken their structor - just filling the holes with glue and plastering over the cracks leaves a weakend buildning. The report also stated that all the houses like mine and yours which have had the roof fitted with an iron collar, had the walls and floors meshed - pretty much suvived the quake intact. This is well known and well documented in Italy - so when I paid for a structoral survey from Romelo it should have pointed out the existing cracks and made recommendations for all of this kind of work needed. I checked the wording of my survey and I piad for a structoral survey and recommendations for safe living. I got non and presume you did not either. I would think you would have a good case saying that had you had the work done such as pinning and mesh your house would not be in the mess it is now. I have also found a lawyer who specialises in cases like mine and maybe yours - who will try to get some money on your behalf for a percentage. If I get nowhere I will try them - but it might be worth a thought. The report was pretty conclusive in saying that houses that had the required work done suffered less damage.
> 
> I will be in Ofena for 10 days from 15th April.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> maisie21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy,
> I have been really messed around by my insurers Intasure - magically they assessed the damage on my house as coming to the value of 5,000 - exact match to the excess. Refused to pay for the bigger damage - told me they would put a claim into the commune for me- did nothing and then let me know a matter of days before the deadline that they had done nothing. Total shambles. However, I did find and engineer who speaks English who is going to try to get everything together for me. I did learn that my neighbours architect has to submit the documents to the commune on behalf of all of us as my neighbours house has the greatest surface area. I suspect this mighty be the case with you if any of your neighbours has sustained damage. This is a new rule that came out after you submited yours. So am not sure how things are.
> 
> I also learnt that you can go ahead and get work done - but this can be quite complex if you have co-owned damaged walls. My neighbour has loads of dosh - I only have a small amount - he has a huge wall that is going to need all sorts of work doing to it at some point - I have a small part of that wall and will have to pay for some of the work.
> 
> My small amount of damage - to get it repaired properly and safely is going to cost around 60,000 eu and that does not include the tower. I have been somewhat perplexed as to why I have been told so many different things - and why such small damage might need so much money to repair. But I am starting to understand. I just read the report done by a group of earthquake specialists on the houses that collapsed and why. It seems that houses like yours and mine accounted for over 90 persent of the deaths and collapses. It would seem to be a well known and documented fact that building which are classified as being of masonary construction collapse easily in a quake. It is easy to weaken their structor - just filling the holes with glue and plastering over the cracks leaves a weakend buildning. The report also stated that all the houses like mine and yours which have had the roof fitted with an iron collar, had the walls and floors meshed - pretty much suvived the quake intact. This is well known and well documented in Italy - so when I paid for a structoral survey from Romelo it should have pointed out the existing cracks and made recommendations for all of this kind of work needed. I checked the wording of my survey and I piad for a structoral survey and recommendations for safe living. I got non and presume you did not either. I would think you would have a good case saying that had you had the work done such as pinning and mesh your house would not be in the mess it is now. I have also found a lawyer who specialises in cases like mine and maybe yours - who will try to get some money on your behalf for a percentage. If I get nowhere I will try them - but it might be worth a thought. The report was pretty conclusive in saying that houses that had the required work done suffered less damage.
> 
> I will be in Ofena for 10 days from 15th April.
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam
> Nice to hear from you again.
> Sorry to hear that you are also having problems getting things sorted out.
> We have now decided to start renovating the ground floor and we will move to Ofena next year regardless of whether the roof has been repaired.
> Fortunately for us the house next door has not suffered much structural damage to the upper floor and although our builder will need access to their property we are hoping that the work will go ahead once the plans are passed. The owners sister lives in the village so we are hoping that she holds a key to the property.
> We are just hoping that the Architect gets the plans submitted before this new deadline date in April.
> We will be there in June for a week and then two weeks later in the year when John will start on the building work on the ground floor.
> Judy.
Click to expand...


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> pugwashington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam
> Nice to hear from you again.
> Sorry to hear that you are also having problems getting things sorted out.
> We have now decided to start renovating the ground floor and we will move to Ofena next year regardless of whether the roof has been repaired.
> Fortunately for us the house next door has not suffered much structural damage to the upper floor and although our builder will need access to their property we are hoping that the work will go ahead once the plans are passed. The owners sister lives in the village so we are hoping that she holds a key to the property.
> We are just hoping that the Architect gets the plans submitted before this new deadline date in April.
> We will be there in June for a week and then two weeks later in the year when John will start on the building work on the ground floor.
> Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. You only have problems if your neighbour is submitting anything to the commune at the same time.
> 
> This is the report - it makes interesting reading http://www.istructe.org/eefit/files/EEFIT web report on Aquila Italy Earthquake.pdf
> 
> All the best
> Pam
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

*Repairs*



pugwashington said:


> maisie21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. You only have problems if your neighbour is submitting anything to the commune at the same time.
> 
> This is the report - it makes interesting reading http://www.istructe.org/eefit/files/EEFIT web report on Aquila Italy Earthquake.pdf
> 
> All the best
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam,
> 
> For 60,000 euro you could buy another, better house. I think it is obvious that no one knows what is going on and the estimate for repairs are being inflated.
> For those type of costs it would be better to demolish and build a modern earthquake resistent house rather than try and retrofit an old house or walk away and spend the money on something better.
> 
> You should look up Bruce while you are there. He just headed over and plans to spend 3 weeks or so. He still dosen't know if his place is finished yet.
> 
> Barry
Click to expand...


----------



## pugwashington

Barry said:


> pugwashington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam,
> 
> For 60,000 euro you could buy another, better house. I think it is obvious that no one knows what is going on and the estimate for repairs are being inflated.
> For those type of costs it would be better to demolish and build a modern earthquake resistent house rather than try and retrofit an old house or walk away and spend the money on something better.
> 
> You should look up Bruce while you are there. He just headed over and plans to spend 3 weeks or so. He still dosen't know if his place is finished yet.
> 
> Barry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is tempting. The truth is you can buy a new house or make an old house safe. The older houses that are cheap need a lot of money spending on them to make them safe in a quake, in addition to the obvious new bathrooms/wireing etc... However, you end up spending about the same in the end - maybe more to have an old house with character. My neighbor has a nice house with great views for about 120,000 eu that is reasonably modern. I could be tempted to buy that if I got any compensation and just get mine done as and when I had saved up the money. Might be quicker!!!!
> 
> I dont think anyone buys a house in abruzzo to make money on it. I hope that if I live long enough that maybe one day I might get any money spent back. Before the quake - we had hoped that Tony would do most of the work himself - electrics, plastering wiring tiling etc. But with the quake we now discover there is a whole raft of issues we were totally unaware of. Which as we paid for a structoral survey and recommendations for safe living we would have expected to be in the surveyors report.
> 
> Not a hint of them - and given that the roof was described as only needing 2 new copice tiles vs has to be totally renewed - I think that constitutes negligence. Judy had her house surveyed by the same guy as did Peter - as well as Beth and Neil and Lynda. Houses needing new rooves are the least of it. Beth and Neil are facing a bill of 200,000 for damage much of which was pre existing and not mentioned in their survey either. The truth is a small amount of structoral damage in a masonary built house, as are most houses in the area, pose a serious risk in a quake. This is a well documented fact - it should be mentioned in any survey - not to mention it, is I think negligent. If as an owner you choose to do nothing and hope for the best thats up to you, but at least that is an informed descision.
> 
> It would seem from the talks I had with the lawer who works in the insurance company that the surveyor is getting something of a reputation. I dont know the truth of it but know in my case - he used copy and past from a report from a totally different house, had a photo from a different house, missed out part of the boundry in the survey, failed to give me a plan, failed to record or notice serious structoral problems and totaly mis described the roof. Had it just been one thing I wouldn't be too bothered. But when on top of all the other things he either missed or failed to mention, I find that in an earthquake zone he is routinely failing to mention vital work needed to make a house safe - in my case - about 5,000 eu worth of supports plus all the mesh and roof ring - I get very angrey. I suspect he was just overwhelmed with work and cut corners but I seem to have come off very much the worse for it. I actually like the guy and feel really bad about complaining - but he did a really bad job on my house and it would seem on other peoples house too. With every visit from a builder or engineer I find out yet more that has to be done.
> 
> I agree that some of the estimates for work are vastly inflated - however, the commune is refusing to accept silly figures and if your engineer submits a project that gets sent back - then they are penalising you with huge delays.
> 
> I am pretty sure the figures I was given are reasonable enough but when you add on vat and engineer and architect percentages it soon rockets up..
> 
> Will look up anyone who is around - Gianni will no doubt keep me informed. Which reminds me I am supposed to be doing him a new website.....
> 
> All the best Pam#
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

pugwashington said:


> Barry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is tempting. The truth is you can buy a new house or make an old house safe. The older houses that are cheap need a lot of money spending on them to make them safe in a quake, in addition to the obvious new bathrooms/wireing etc... However, you end up spending about the same in the end - maybe more to have an old house with character. My neighbor has a nice house with great views for about 120,000 eu that is reasonably modern. I could be tempted to buy that if I got any compensation and just get mine done as and when I had saved up the money. Might be quicker!!!!
> 
> I dont think anyone buys a house in abruzzo to make money on it. I hope that if I live long enough that maybe one day I might get any money spent back. Before the quake - we had hoped that Tony would do most of the work himself - electrics, plastering wiring tiling etc. But with the quake we now discover there is a whole raft of issues we were totally unaware of. Which as we paid for a structoral survey and recommendations for safe living we would have expected to be in the surveyors report.
> 
> Not a hint of them - and given that the roof was described as only needing 2 new copice tiles vs has to be totally renewed - I think that constitutes negligence. Judy had her house surveyed by the same guy as did Peter - as well as Beth and Neil and Lynda. Houses needing new rooves are the least of it. Beth and Neil are facing a bill of 200,000 for damage much of which was pre existing and not mentioned in their survey either. The truth is a small amount of structoral damage in a masonary built house, as are most houses in the area, pose a serious risk in a quake. This is a well documented fact - it should be mentioned in any survey - not to mention it, is I think negligent. If as an owner you choose to do nothing and hope for the best thats up to you, but at least that is an informed descision.
> 
> It would seem from the talks I had with the lawer who works in the insurance company that the surveyor is getting something of a reputation. I dont know the truth of it but know in my case - he used copy and past from a report from a totally different house, had a photo from a different house, missed out part of the boundry in the survey, failed to give me a plan, failed to record or notice serious structoral problems and totaly mis described the roof. Had it just been one thing I wouldn't be too bothered. But when on top of all the other things he either missed or failed to mention, I find that in an earthquake zone he is routinely failing to mention vital work needed to make a house safe - in my case - about 5,000 eu worth of supports plus all the mesh and roof ring - I get very angrey. I suspect he was just overwhelmed with work and cut corners but I seem to have come off very much the worse for it. I actually like the guy and feel really bad about complaining - but he did a really bad job on my house and it would seem on other peoples house too. With every visit from a builder or engineer I find out yet more that has to be done.
> 
> I agree that some of the estimates for work are vastly inflated - however, the commune is refusing to accept silly figures and if your engineer submits a project that gets sent back - then they are penalising you with huge delays.
> 
> I am pretty sure the figures I was given are reasonable enough but when you add on vat and engineer and architect percentages it soon rockets up..
> 
> Will look up anyone who is around - Gianni will no doubt keep me informed. Which reminds me I am supposed to be doing him a new website.....
> 
> All the best Pam#
> 
> 
> 
> I agree your surveyor should have made you aware of the type of construction you had. The problem is that all these rock houses were built by shepards and farmers like my great grandfather. They used rocks from the fields and lime mortar and built them with no plans, just the help of neighbors and relatives. They were aware of the earthquake danger but did not have the skills or the money to construct strong structural houses. Besides which they could rebuild or repair any damage themselves with local materials if they were damaged. Now we come along and expect these old houses to meet all the current standards without major and extensive reconstruction. I'am pretty sure my grandfather would think we are crazy trying to repair or modernize these houses. He would be the first to say tear them down and build proper modern structures in there place. There is no reason we couldn't build a new house using the rocks from the old that would look exactly like the original but with cement based mortar, reinforcing bars and mesh in the walls and indoor plumbing!
> 
> Why does Gianni need a new website? He still hasn't had his house repaired. In fact the last I heard he hadn't submitted his "project" yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> pugwashington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree your surveyor should have made you aware of the type of construction you had. The problem is that all these rock houses were built by shepards and farmers like my great grandfather. They used rocks from the fields and lime mortar and built them with no plans, just the help of neighbors and relatives. They were aware of the earthquake danger but did not have the skills or the money to construct strong structural houses. Besides which they could rebuild or repair any damage themselves with local materials if they were damaged. Now we come along and expect these old houses to meet all the current standards without major and extensive reconstruction. I'am pretty sure my grandfather would think we are crazy trying to repair or modernize these houses. He would be the first to say tear them down and build proper modern structures in there place. There is no reason we couldn't build a new house using the rocks from the old that would look exactly like the original but with cement based mortar, reinforcing bars and mesh in the walls and indoor plumbing!
> 
> Why does Gianni need a new website? He still hasn't had his house repaired. In fact the last I heard he hadn't submitted his "project" yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barry
> Our house was also built on rocks without any definitive foundations, but saying that the ground floor did not move in the quake.
> I agree that the repair costs have been grossly inflated but when you look at the damage that some of the properties sustained in L'Aquila ,which were built in recent years, highlights the fact that you cannot always rely on 'new build' as these properties were found to have been built without adhering to the building regulations and I believe that the government were trying to locate the builders so that they could prosecute them.
> Provided that our plans get passed we will pay the 20.000Euros that we were told was our contribution and just get the work done. We are waiting to hear from our builder again for a new quote from him and also to see whether he will start the work as soon as the plans are passed and before the government releases the funds, which could take forever.
> Judy.
Click to expand...


----------



## pugwashington

Barry said:


> pugwashington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree your surveyor should have made you aware of the type of construction you had. The problem is that all these rock houses were built by shepards and farmers like my great grandfather. They used rocks from the fields and lime mortar and built them with no plans, just the help of neighbors and relatives. They were aware of the earthquake danger but did not have the skills or the money to construct strong structural houses. Besides which they could rebuild or repair any damage themselves with local materials if they were damaged. Now we come along and expect these old houses to meet all the current standards without major and extensive reconstruction. I'am pretty sure my grandfather would think we are crazy trying to repair or modernize these houses. He would be the first to say tear them down and build proper modern structures in there place. There is no reason we couldn't build a new house using the rocks from the old that would look exactly like the original but with cement based mortar, reinforcing bars and mesh in the walls and indoor plumbing!
> 
> Why does Gianni need a new website? He still hasn't had his house repaired. In fact the last I heard he hadn't submitted his "project" yet.
> 
> 
> 
> He has some properties he can use for B&B or to let so I said I would let people know.
> 
> I agree with what you say about the houses in Abruzzo..... however,in the UK our old houses are built much better than our new ones. My house was built by a local builder and was built the best he could. But when talking earthquake zone we are talking new is better than old. Something I was not aware of - I thought if I had a survey done it would and should have told me everything I needed to know - so when I bought the house I thought it was pretty safe. I assume the same applies to other expats who bout in Abruzzo - get a survey done and you should know all you need to.
> 
> So I battle on....
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

*Rebuilding*



pugwashington said:


> Barry said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has some properties he can use for B&B or to let so I said I would let people know.
> 
> I agree with what you say about the houses in Abruzzo..... however,in the UK our old houses are built much better than our new ones. My house was built by a local builder and was built the best he could. But when talking earthquake zone we are talking new is better than old. Something I was not aware of - I thought if I had a survey done it would and should have told me everything I needed to know - so when I bought the house I thought it was pretty safe. I assume the same applies to other expats who bout in Abruzzo - get a survey done and you should know all you need to.
> 
> So I battle on....
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the problem you are having with your insurers. They are looking at restoring your house to it's original condition while your geometre is looking to bring it up to current building codes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

*Compensation*



maisie21 said:


> Barry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barry
> Our house was also built on rocks without any definitive foundations, but saying that the ground floor did not move in the quake.
> I agree that the repair costs have been grossly inflated but when you look at the damage that some of the properties sustained in L'Aquila ,which were built in recent years, highlights the fact that you cannot always rely on 'new build' as these properties were found to have been built without adhering to the building regulations and I believe that the government were trying to locate the builders so that they could prosecute them.
> Provided that our plans get passed we will pay the 20.000Euros that we were told was our contribution and just get the work done. We are waiting to hear from our builder again for a new quote from him and also to see whether he will start the work as soon as the plans are passed and before the government releases the funds, which could take forever.
> Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be careful of how far you go. As far as I can tell (my Italian is pretty crude) the government hasn't committed to paying anything for second homes! Everyone talks about 80% but until the legislation is passed I wouldn't get in to deep. They were also talking of paying for second and third homes if they were in the "historic" centre of town as well but this seems to have disappeared. In Carrufo they are now talking of bulldozing most of the damaged houses that aren't being lived in.
Click to expand...


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> maisie21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be careful of how far you go. As far as I can tell (my Italian is pretty crude) the government hasn't committed to paying anything for second homes! Everyone talks about 80% but until the legislation is passed I wouldn't get in to deep. They were also talking of paying for second and third homes if they were in the "historic" centre of town as well but this seems to have disappeared. In Carrufo they are now talking of bulldozing most of the damaged houses that aren't being lived in.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not relying on any funds from the government towards the cost of the repairs( even though we were told by numerous officials that we would get some) but our builder has told us that he can do the repairs for less than 25 Euros and if that is the case we will fund the work ourselves. All we are waiting for is for the new plans to go through.
> All of the Mayors from the affected villages met in L'Aquila when we were there to discuss what options they were taking next with the damaged properties so it is a matter of waiting and seeing. I can understand them wanting to demolish some of the houses especially as some of the villagers do not want to return home.
> Judy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry

So you are on target for moving over later this year? Are you going to bring your furniture or redecorate ala Ikea? What about a vehicle?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> So you are on target for moving over later this year? Are you going to bring your furniture or redecorate ala Ikea? What about a vehicle?


Yes hopefully.
We are bringing all of our own furniture and also some new with us.
I have got people coming next week from two removal companies to give us a quote for the cost of transporting everything so it will be interesting to see how much more I need to save to cover the cost.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Repairs*

Angelo tells me he and his neighbors are going to have to form a sort of condominium association to apply for funds covering repairs to all their interconnected houses.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Yes hopefully.
> We are bringing all of our own furniture and also some new with us.
> I have got people coming next week from two removal companies to give us a quote for the cost of transporting everything so it will be interesting to see how much more I need to save to cover the cost.
> Judy


HI Judy,
I think Beth found a good option on moving her furniture over - do you have a contact for her? I think she has posted on this forum several times - it was how I got to meet her. I have her email if you can not find her on the foruma and will ask her next time I see her
All the best
Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> HI Judy,
> I think Beth found a good option on moving her furniture over - do you have a contact for her? I think she has posted on this forum several times - it was how I got to meet her. I have her email if you can not find her on the foruma and will ask her next time I see her
> All the best
> Pam


Hi Pam
I already have Beths contact number and email as we stay in regular contact, we have met a few times in Ofena when our visits have coincided.
We are getting our first quote this afternoon and then another one tomorrow.
But, I have also got two other contacts as well. I will just have to see what prices we are given. I have already saved a good amount towards the cost of moving our belongings so I am hoping that what I have saved will be a good chunk towards the total cost.
Thanks anyway
Judy.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Angelo tells me he and his neighbors are going to have to form a sort of condominium association to apply for funds covering repairs to all their interconnected houses.


Hi

That sounds like a very good idea.
One solitary voice does not have the same impact as several voices all requesting the same level of help.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Weather*

Anyone there? How's the weather? Heard from Bruce a week or so ago and he fired his builder, found a new one and expected to have his house finished by the end of the month.


----------



## Barry

*Sindaco*

I see we had elections last weekend. Maria Pia Colagrande was relected in Villa. Did Ofena hold an election? Did Rita get back in?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I see we had elections last weekend. Maria Pia Colagrande was relected in Villa. Did Ofena hold an election? Did Rita get back in?


When we were in Ofena in February we were told that Rita would be in office for another year and then the deputy Mayor would be applying for the post.


----------



## Barry

*Sindaco*



maisie21 said:


> When we were in Ofena in February we were told that Rita would be in office for another year and then the deputy Mayor would be applying for the post.


Must be every 4 years. We were there in 2007 when she was campaigning. Driving around in her BMW converitable with the radio going full blast.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Must be every 4 years. We were there in 2007 when she was campaigning. Driving around in her BMW converitable with the radio going full blast.


I think that you are right there Barry.
We have also heard that they will probably be extending the submission date again for damage reports from the Architects as they are not able to get them all done for April 6th. Still waiting to hear about ours as it has now got to be submitted with the property next door.
Hopefully we will have some positive news when we go in June.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Marietta B&B*

Pam,

Your poogles.eu seems to be down. Are you working on a new website?
Dante Ciccone and Ron Celli should be in Carrufo now if anyone needs to converse in english with some one new!


----------



## maisie21

Hi
Has anyone been left stranded because of the disruption caused by the Icelandic volcano.
Ryanair have now cancelled all flights until at least Wednesday but apparently most of the major airlines are requesting that they be allowed to take off.
Holland and the UK have already sent up two planes to see whether they encounter any problems with the volcanic ash.
Judy.


----------



## Guido

*That EEFIT report..*

Thanks for putting me onto it Pam - it confirmed many of my suppositions re the old houses, and this section particularly impressed me (this is a synopsis as i have taken out the photos etc)..

Masonry Buildings (Residential and Historical) Masonry construction is the predominant building type for residential housing in the affected area. The building material for the walls is local stone, with clay fired bricks used above openings and interspersed in the wall matrix. Within a single building, a range of masonry materials can be used: cut stone, rubble stone, terracotta tiles and bricks. In larger buildings the wall construction can exceed 500mm in thickness and the common form of wall construction called “a sacco” is used. 

“A Sacco” construction means that the walls are formed by two external wythes (skins) of cut stone and the gap between is filled with rubble pieces of smaller dimension. The true make-up of the masonry walls is often hidden by a render finish. When the render is well maintained and other improvements to the external appearance of the structure have been made, it can be difficult to distinguish a masonry building from a modern concrete low rise structure.

Floor structures vary significantly between adjacent and apparently similar buildings. Masonry vaulted ceilings are common, spanning in one or two directions in the older buildings. Other floor constructions include timber joisted floors, and more modern floors with concrete precast beams with clay hollow bricks spanning 1m between adjacent beams and sustaining a concrete screed layer reinforced with a steel wire mesh. A variation of the latter sees the precast concrete beams substituted with steel I-beams. Roofs are predominantly pitched at around 15 degrees and are timber-beam with clay tile covering, or in more recent constructions RC pitched floors are used that consist either of RC slabs or RC beam and block construction similar to that used in floors.

Historical buildings (e.g. churches and cathedrals) were observed in Aquila and several of the small towns visited by the EEFIT team. The quality of construction in these buildings was greater than that observed in the masonry residential buildings. Walls adopted larger cut stones, however the same “a sacco” technique of building was used for walls. Corner stone coins were always observed in these buildings, whereas they were not always present in residential masonry buildings. Furthermore, strengthening measures were commonly seen.

Over the centuries, various interventions have been made to maintained and improve the stability of masonry structures (residential and commercial) with techniques that are common in the whole of Italy and Southern Europe. The introduction of iron then steel ties and braces to restrain the walls from horizontal movement is a common method of strengthening that was observed in the affected areas, especially in the built up areas. Some homeowners have carried out strengthening that involves upgrading the floor through the addition of a layer of reinforced concrete, achieving a composite action with the existing floor, and achieving a floor deck with enhanced stiffness and connection with the external walls. Others have substituted timber floors with reinforced concrete slabs cast in-situ or pre-cast. RC ring beams were also observed on occasion at the roof level of masonry buildings. In the towns of Poggio Picenze and San Gregorio, several houses were seen to have had wire mesh and concrete screed also added to external masonry walls to enhance their strength.

Overall masonry buildings in the L’Aquila region where very vulnerable to ground shaking and many collapsed or suffered extensive damage. EEFIT has previously reported extensively on the vulnerability and the forms of collapse to masonry buildings in Central Italy in the report on the Umbria-Marche earthquake (available for download on the EEFIT website). Readers can find descriptions of the typical methods of damage and collapse to masonry structures in this report. Very similar observations apply to the L’Aquila Earthquake, and are summarised in the following paragraphs.

Masonry buildings in rural areas, with only one or two storeys suffered the greatest number of collapses. The poor quality mortar, masonry workmanship and materials all compound to cause the overturning of the walls panels. The more extreme examples of this are the collapses in the village of Onna. Cable ties, when present at all floor levels and in both horizontal directions, helped prevent or reduce out-of plane failure of external walls. The collapse of internal floors was commonly observed when concrete beam-clay hollow block floors (or steel beam-clay hollow block) floors were used, caused by the unseating of the supporting floor beams from the walls. Failure was more common (e.g. in Paganica) where no steel wire mesh was used to reinforce the concrete screed floor surface.

A common and catastrophic form of internal damage was the collapse of the floor structures, in particular the masonry vaulted floor plates (i.e. floor resting on vaulted ceiling).

The amplified ground motions are reflected in the higher levels of damage encountered with the valley when compared to the valley side slopes where the thickness of soil is less.

Overall, there were 299 reported fatalities and over 1,500 injuries. According to the Civil Protection, there are a total of 34,000 people displaced from their homes in this event.

2-storey masonry houses were the main category of building type that, by collapsing, caused fatalities – factors to be considered are weak mortar, inner floor collapse and the absence of wall tiles

People in older masonry residential houses were only able to escape through windows on the ground floor as most cited jammed doors. 

‘..one major factor in the amount of damage observed is the high vulnerability of the poorly maintained residential masonry 1-2 storey buildings that are predominant in the affected town centres. The collapse of these buildings is seen to be the greatest cause of deaths in the region. Well maintained or strengthened masonry buildings are seen to perform much better, sustaining only low levels of damage’.

On a more positive note (this is me talking!) – it is clear from the report that ‘small changes in quality of materials and even simple repointing was observed to make a large difference in reducing damage’. Another key factor in making masonry buildings safer is to improve the seating of those beams that support the floors and ceilings – a more substantial undertaking, but essential if the floors or ceilings are not to separate from the load-bearing walls and simply cave in, often leaving the walls intact. 

Let’s face the fact that old masonry houses are inherently unsafe and there may not be much one can do, other than completely rebuild, where the building has the infill called ‘a sacco’. This composite method is responsible for the inherent weakness of the houses that are described as ‘1-2 storey masonry’. Ring tie it together, repoint and reinforce the render with mesh, it will never be earthquake proof, unless you knock it down entirely. 

Ho hum.. we (Gill and Guy) will be in Ofena June 18th for a few days, and then later in the month - we are still trying to clear our house of the junk left by the owner, so if anyone has any ideas about who to contact, pls let us know..

Tante cose


----------



## pudd 2

Guido said:


> Thanks for putting me onto it Pam - it confirmed many of my suppositions re the old houses, and this section particularly impressed me (this is a synopsis as i have taken out the photos etc)..
> 
> Masonry Buildings (Residential and Historical) Masonry construction is the predominant building type for residential housing in the affected area. The building material for the walls is local stone, with clay fired bricks used above openings and interspersed in the wall matrix. Within a single building, a range of masonry materials can be used: cut stone, rubble stone, terracotta tiles and bricks. In larger buildings the wall construction can exceed 500mm in thickness and the common form of wall construction called “a sacco” is used.
> 
> “A Sacco” construction means that the walls are formed by two external wythes (skins) of cut stone and the gap between is filled with rubble pieces of smaller dimension. The true make-up of the masonry walls is often hidden by a render finish. When the render is well maintained and other improvements to the external appearance of the structure have been made, it can be difficult to distinguish a masonry building from a modern concrete low rise structure.
> 
> Floor structures vary significantly between adjacent and apparently similar buildings. Masonry vaulted ceilings are common, spanning in one or two directions in the older buildings. Other floor constructions include timber joisted floors, and more modern floors with concrete precast beams with clay hollow bricks spanning 1m between adjacent beams and sustaining a concrete screed layer reinforced with a steel wire mesh. A variation of the latter sees the precast concrete beams substituted with steel I-beams. Roofs are predominantly pitched at around 15 degrees and are timber-beam with clay tile covering, or in more recent constructions RC pitched floors are used that consist either of RC slabs or RC beam and block construction similar to that used in floors.
> 
> Historical buildings (e.g. churches and cathedrals) were observed in Aquila and several of the small towns visited by the EEFIT team. The quality of construction in these buildings was greater than that observed in the masonry residential buildings. Walls adopted larger cut stones, however the same “a sacco” technique of building was used for walls. Corner stone coins were always observed in these buildings, whereas they were not always present in residential masonry buildings. Furthermore, strengthening measures were commonly seen.
> 
> Over the centuries, various interventions have been made to maintained and improve the stability of masonry structures (residential and commercial) with techniques that are common in the whole of Italy and Southern Europe. The introduction of iron then steel ties and braces to restrain the walls from horizontal movement is a common method of strengthening that was observed in the affected areas, especially in the built up areas. Some homeowners have carried out strengthening that involves upgrading the floor through the addition of a layer of reinforced concrete, achieving a composite action with the existing floor, and achieving a floor deck with enhanced stiffness and connection with the external walls. Others have substituted timber floors with reinforced concrete slabs cast in-situ or pre-cast. RC ring beams were also observed on occasion at the roof level of masonry buildings. In the towns of Poggio Picenze and San Gregorio, several houses were seen to have had wire mesh and concrete screed also added to external masonry walls to enhance their strength.
> 
> Overall masonry buildings in the L’Aquila region where very vulnerable to ground shaking and many collapsed or suffered extensive damage. EEFIT has previously reported extensively on the vulnerability and the forms of collapse to masonry buildings in Central Italy in the report on the Umbria-Marche earthquake (available for download on the EEFIT website). Readers can find descriptions of the typical methods of damage and collapse to masonry structures in this report. Very similar observations apply to the L’Aquila Earthquake, and are summarised in the following paragraphs.
> 
> Masonry buildings in rural areas, with only one or two storeys suffered the greatest number of collapses. The poor quality mortar, masonry workmanship and materials all compound to cause the overturning of the walls panels. The more extreme examples of this are the collapses in the village of Onna. Cable ties, when present at all floor levels and in both horizontal directions, helped prevent or reduce out-of plane failure of external walls. The collapse of internal floors was commonly observed when concrete beam-clay hollow block floors (or steel beam-clay hollow block) floors were used, caused by the unseating of the supporting floor beams from the walls. Failure was more common (e.g. in Paganica) where no steel wire mesh was used to reinforce the concrete screed floor surface.
> 
> A common and catastrophic form of internal damage was the collapse of the floor structures, in particular the masonry vaulted floor plates (i.e. floor resting on vaulted ceiling).
> 
> The amplified ground motions are reflected in the higher levels of damage encountered with the valley when compared to the valley side slopes where the thickness of soil is less.
> 
> Overall, there were 299 reported fatalities and over 1,500 injuries. According to the Civil Protection, there are a total of 34,000 people displaced from their homes in this event.
> 
> 2-storey masonry houses were the main category of building type that, by collapsing, caused fatalities – factors to be considered are weak mortar, inner floor collapse and the absence of wall tiles
> 
> People in older masonry residential houses were only able to escape through windows on the ground floor as most cited jammed doors.
> 
> ‘..one major factor in the amount of damage observed is the high vulnerability of the poorly maintained residential masonry 1-2 storey buildings that are predominant in the affected town centres. The collapse of these buildings is seen to be the greatest cause of deaths in the region. Well maintained or strengthened masonry buildings are seen to perform much better, sustaining only low levels of damage’.
> 
> On a more positive note (this is me talking!) – it is clear from the report that ‘small changes in quality of materials and even simple repointing was observed to make a large difference in reducing damage’. Another key factor in making masonry buildings safer is to improve the seating of those beams that support the floors and ceilings – a more substantial undertaking, but essential if the floors or ceilings are not to separate from the load-bearing walls and simply cave in, often leaving the walls intact.
> 
> Let’s face the fact that old masonry houses are inherently unsafe and there may not be much one can do, other than completely rebuild, where the building has the infill called ‘a sacco’. This composite method is responsible for the inherent weakness of the houses that are described as ‘1-2 storey masonry’. Ring tie it together, repoint and reinforce the render with mesh, it will never be earthquake proof, unless you knock it down entirely.
> 
> Ho hum.. we (Gill and Guy) will be in Ofena June 18th for a few days, and then later in the month - we are still trying to clear our house of the junk left by the owner, so if anyone has any ideas about who to contact, pls let us know..
> 
> Tante cose


 thank you verry much for your informative post are you a enginer


----------



## Barry

Hi Gill & Guy

You've been quiet all winter!
The Villa website just published details on the money spent on reconstruction.

Ofena 94999 transferred so far

Villa 20514

Both villages have an anticipated budjet of 750000! This dosen't seem like much of a budjet. L'Aquila has had 108,000,000 transferred to date.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Hi Gill & Guy
> 
> You've been quiet all winter!
> The Villa website just published details on the money spent on reconstruction.
> 
> Ofena 94999 transferred so far
> 
> Villa 20514
> 
> Both villages have an anticipated budjet of 750000! This dosen't seem like much of a budjet. L'Aquila has had 108,000,000 transferred to date.


Hi Barry
Does this mean that work is about to start,or has started to repair some of the damaged properties.? Or are they still looking at how to distribute what funds they have already received?
I am hoping to find out some more information when we go over in June.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> Does this mean that work is about to start,or has started to repair some of the damaged properties.? Or are they still looking at how to distribute what funds they have already received?
> I am hoping to find out some more information when we go over in June.
> Judy.


The way it reads is this is money actually paid out. 94,000 euro is not much when you consider that up to 200,000 is allowed for each home. Gianni had an estimate of 220,000 to repair his house at first. 94,000 might cover small repairs to a few houses. Navelli's had 857,000 paid out already!


----------



## psaras

pugwashington said:


> PS Many of the arch ways in Ofena are shut off due to quake damage. I also heard that HAI are trying to sell a property in the wall for around 40,000 eu with lots of structoral problems - these properties are all one on top of the other and back to back - so your house can get condemed due to damage in another house - which may belong to second home owner or belong to multiple people and yu could wait years before things get put right. Candida and mauritzio seem to be buying very cheap properties with problems - then getting relatives to pose as the owners and then doubling the price asked for from unsuspecting foreigners. Thats seems to be what happened to Pete - and they then tried to blackmail him into paying more for the house when he came over to buy it. Just watch out. gianni Marianni on the otherhand does not do that kind of thing - the things he shows you - he will be honest even if somewhat optimistic...


Hi, I am new to this forum. I and my wife we find few cheap properties in Ofena. We have been there last week and person who showed properties been called Maurizio. He was together with women but I don't remember her name maybe by the lack was Candida -how do they look? , should I be worry .They did work for "house around Italy" - is it possible that they try to cheat us?


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> The way it reads is this is money actually paid out. 94,000 euro is not much when you consider that up to 200,000 is allowed for each home. Gianni had an estimate of 220,000 to repair his house at first. 94,000 might cover small repairs to a few houses. Navelli's had 857,000 paid out already!


It must still be some consolation to the villagers knowing that the money is trickling through at last. It makes you wonder where they get these estimates from or whether they have just plucked a figure out of the sky and settled on that for the cost of repairing each house.


----------



## pudd 2

keep your dream alive and go for it we did and have fiew regrets roy


----------



## pudd 2

pudd 2 said:


> keep your dream alive and go for it we did and have fiew regrets roy


 ps we have spoke on the phone iam from pretoro


----------



## Barry

*Repairs*



maisie21 said:


> It must still be some consolation to the villagers knowing that the money is trickling through at last. It makes you wonder where they get these estimates from or whether they have just plucked a figure out of the sky and settled on that for the cost of repairing each house.


I think most are very frustrated. One year now and no houses have been repaired in Carrufo. Lots of scaffolding, strapped walls and yellow tape but that is all.
I see we have to pay our Enel bill in June as well as taxes.


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> I think most are very frustrated. One year now and no houses have been repaired in Carrufo. Lots of scaffolding, strapped walls and yellow tape but that is all.
> I see we have to pay our Enel bill in June as well as taxes.


I have had quite a lengthy telephone call today with Nikki from HAI(I had been copying her in to my emails to Maurizio the Ofena agent) as our Architect has still not submitted his report to the Comune 7 months down the line. She said that they are still working on the Category A&B damaged houses so I can understand the frustration of the villagers.
Apparently our Architect is going to the Comune again on Thursday but Nikki has said that if he continues to drag his heels she will get one of her Architects to meet us when we go over in June and arrange for her Bulgarian builders to do the work for us but it will all depend on what quote they come back with because we have already had one quote from a local builder which we were happy with, plus as he has already done some work for us, we are happy with the quality of his work.
We have now decided that we will make the move to Ofena next April, even if we have to buy a caravan and live in that for a while at least we will be 'on site' so we will be able to get more work done and also be there to oversee any workmen although we are hoping that the roof will have been done by then. We are going to find out where we will be allowed to pitch the caravan when we go in June. I have already had my quotes from the removal companies so if everything goes to plan in June I may be able to set the date for the move.
I expect that we will be greeted with bills when we go over so I will have to make sure that I take some extra cash to cover them.


----------



## GrahamOfena

Anyone in Ofena from the 17th May, I'll be there till Sunday 23rd, would be good to meet anyone who is


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Anyone in Ofena from the 17th May, I'll be there till Sunday 23rd, would be good to meet anyone who is


Sorry, but we will be there 9th -16th June and then for two weeks at the beginning of October.


----------



## superman

Hi 
Yes we bought our house through HAI and the girls themselves were very good but please be careful with the agents that they sometimes use as they are not all trustworthy as we have found out to our cost.


----------



## pugwashington

psaras said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I and my wife we find few cheap properties in Ofena. We have been there last week and person who showed properties been called Maurizio. He was together with women but I don't remember her name maybe by the lack was Candida -how do they look? , should I be worry .They did work for "house around Italy" - is it possible that they try to cheat us?


Be very careful, they seem to have a bad reputation in Ofena- doesn't mean the house is not OK or that you shouldn't buy it if you like it, but I know several people who were exteemly unhappy about the way these two have treated them in the past. On the otherhand they do have a reputation for finding lots of houses. 

get an independant valuation of the property
get an independant to HAI engineer to do a survey - there is an engineer who you can find based in Chieti who speaks english who might be OK.
talk in the commune to find out if the properties you looked at are affected by the earthquake as a result of neighboring damage - eg my friends house is ok but the house below has a problem in the wall and his house is now uninhabitable as a result.


----------



## pugwashington

Barry said:


> Pam,
> 
> Your poogles.eu seems to be down. Are you working on a new website?
> Dante Ciccone and Ron Celli should be in Carrufo now if anyone needs to converse in english with some one new!


Yes just transfering stuff to a new host - what a nightmare - anyway - hope it is working again soon.
Pam


----------



## pugwashington

Guido said:


> Thanks for putting me onto it Pam - it confirmed many of my suppositions re the old houses, and this section particularly impressed me (this is a synopsis as i have taken out the photos etc)..
> 
> Masonry Buildings (Residential and Historical) Masonry construction is the predominant building type for residential housing in the affected area. The building material for the walls is local stone, with clay fired bricks used above openings and interspersed in the wall matrix. Within a single building, a range of masonry materials can be used: cut stone, rubble stone, terracotta tiles and bricks. In larger buildings the wall construction can exceed 500mm in thickness and the common form of wall construction called “a sacco” is used.
> 
> “A Sacco” construction means that the walls are formed by two external wythes (skins) of cut stone and the gap between is filled with rubble pieces of smaller dimension. The true make-up of the masonry walls is often hidden by a render finish. When the render is well maintained and other improvements to the external appearance of the structure have been made, it can be difficult to distinguish a masonry building from a modern concrete low rise structure.
> 
> Floor structures vary significantly between adjacent and apparently similar buildings. Masonry vaulted ceilings are common, spanning in one or two directions in the older buildings. Other floor constructions include timber joisted floors, and more modern floors with concrete precast beams with clay hollow bricks spanning 1m between adjacent beams and sustaining a concrete screed layer reinforced with a steel wire mesh. A variation of the latter sees the precast concrete beams substituted with steel I-beams. Roofs are predominantly pitched at around 15 degrees and are timber-beam with clay tile covering, or in more recent constructions RC pitched floors are used that consist either of RC slabs or RC beam and block construction similar to that used in floors.
> 
> Historical buildings (e.g. churches and cathedrals) were observed in Aquila and several of the small towns visited by the EEFIT team. The quality of construction in these buildings was greater than that observed in the masonry residential buildings. Walls adopted larger cut stones, however the same “a sacco” technique of building was used for walls. Corner stone coins were always observed in these buildings, whereas they were not always present in residential masonry buildings. Furthermore, strengthening measures were commonly seen.
> 
> Over the centuries, various interventions have been made to maintained and improve the stability of masonry structures (residential and commercial) with techniques that are common in the whole of Italy and Southern Europe. The introduction of iron then steel ties and braces to restrain the walls from horizontal movement is a common method of strengthening that was observed in the affected areas, especially in the built up areas. Some homeowners have carried out strengthening that involves upgrading the floor through the addition of a layer of reinforced concrete, achieving a composite action with the existing floor, and achieving a floor deck with enhanced stiffness and connection with the external walls. Others have substituted timber floors with reinforced concrete slabs cast in-situ or pre-cast. RC ring beams were also observed on occasion at the roof level of masonry buildings. In the towns of Poggio Picenze and San Gregorio, several houses were seen to have had wire mesh and concrete screed also added to external masonry walls to enhance their strength.
> 
> Overall masonry buildings in the L’Aquila region where very vulnerable to ground shaking and many collapsed or suffered extensive damage. EEFIT has previously reported extensively on the vulnerability and the forms of collapse to masonry buildings in Central Italy in the report on the Umbria-Marche earthquake (available for download on the EEFIT website). Readers can find descriptions of the typical methods of damage and collapse to masonry structures in this report. Very similar observations apply to the L’Aquila Earthquake, and are summarised in the following paragraphs.
> 
> Masonry buildings in rural areas, with only one or two storeys suffered the greatest number of collapses. The poor quality mortar, masonry workmanship and materials all compound to cause the overturning of the walls panels. The more extreme examples of this are the collapses in the village of Onna. Cable ties, when present at all floor levels and in both horizontal directions, helped prevent or reduce out-of plane failure of external walls. The collapse of internal floors was commonly observed when concrete beam-clay hollow block floors (or steel beam-clay hollow block) floors were used, caused by the unseating of the supporting floor beams from the walls. Failure was more common (e.g. in Paganica) where no steel wire mesh was used to reinforce the concrete screed floor surface.
> 
> A common and catastrophic form of internal damage was the collapse of the floor structures, in particular the masonry vaulted floor plates (i.e. floor resting on vaulted ceiling).
> 
> The amplified ground motions are reflected in the higher levels of damage encountered with the valley when compared to the valley side slopes where the thickness of soil is less.
> 
> Overall, there were 299 reported fatalities and over 1,500 injuries. According to the Civil Protection, there are a total of 34,000 people displaced from their homes in this event.
> 
> 2-storey masonry houses were the main category of building type that, by collapsing, caused fatalities – factors to be considered are weak mortar, inner floor collapse and the absence of wall tiles
> 
> People in older masonry residential houses were only able to escape through windows on the ground floor as most cited jammed doors.
> 
> ‘..one major factor in the amount of damage observed is the high vulnerability of the poorly maintained residential masonry 1-2 storey buildings that are predominant in the affected town centres. The collapse of these buildings is seen to be the greatest cause of deaths in the region. Well maintained or strengthened masonry buildings are seen to perform much better, sustaining only low levels of damage’.
> 
> On a more positive note (this is me talking!) – it is clear from the report that ‘small changes in quality of materials and even simple repointing was observed to make a large difference in reducing damage’. Another key factor in making masonry buildings safer is to improve the seating of those beams that support the floors and ceilings – a more substantial undertaking, but essential if the floors or ceilings are not to separate from the load-bearing walls and simply cave in, often leaving the walls intact.
> 
> Let’s face the fact that old masonry houses are inherently unsafe and there may not be much one can do, other than completely rebuild, where the building has the infill called ‘a sacco’. This composite method is responsible for the inherent weakness of the houses that are described as ‘1-2 storey masonry’. Ring tie it together, repoint and reinforce the render with mesh, it will never be earthquake proof, unless you knock it down entirely.
> 
> Ho hum.. we (Gill and Guy) will be in Ofena June 18th for a few days, and then later in the month - we are still trying to clear our house of the junk left by the owner, so if anyone has any ideas about who to contact, pls let us know..
> 
> Tante cose


Might see you there then - hope to be in Ofena around that time to drive car back to UK.

Once you read that report you can perhaps understand why I am so annoyed by the survey I had done on my house that was supposed to make recommendations for safe living - not a mention of anything let alone some quite bad cracks. 

I am still trying to get some compensation from the surveyors insurers and have learnt that there are lawers in Italy who for a percentage will persue cases of negilgence

All The best 
Pam


----------



## Barry

*Hai*



pugwashington said:


> Might see you there then - hope to be in Ofena around that time to drive car back to UK.
> 
> Once you read that report you can perhaps understand why I am so annoyed by the survey I had done on my house that was supposed to make recommendations for safe living - not a mention of anything let alone some quite bad cracks.
> 
> I am still trying to get some compensation from the surveyors insurers and have learnt that there are lawers in Italy who for a percentage will persue cases of negilgence
> 
> All The best
> Pam


We used HAI to do our house purchase although Gianni had found the house for us. We had trouble getting the final papers from them as they seemed to lose interest once they had our money. Being suspicious I just did a Visura per Soggetto search to make sure the sale (in 2005) had been registered. Luckily it had but it wasn't done till over a year after the sale was complete.
In hindsight I think it would have been faster, cheaper and safer to do everything by ourselves. As Pam found out the people HAI use may not be the best qualified or the most competent.

On another note Bruce Chipps buying experience documented by House Hunters International was broadcast sunday night in the US. We haven't seen it yet as the Canadian networks work on a different schedule but it may generate a lot of interest in Ofena.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry, Thanks for the plug  I forgot all about the forum until now. seems everybody starts posting close to Spring/Summer so little activity.... My house was not shown finished in the show due to..... Italian life, but it is almost complete now 



Barry said:


> We used HAI to do our house purchase although Gianni had found the house for us. We had trouble getting the final papers from them as they seemed to lose interest once they had our money. Being suspicious I just did a Visura per Soggetto search to make sure the sale (in 2005) had been registered. Luckily it had but it wasn't done till over a year after the sale was complete.
> In hindsight I think it would have been faster, cheaper and safer to do everything by ourselves. As Pam found out the people HAI use may not be the best qualified or the most competent.
> 
> On another note Bruce Chipps buying experience documented by House Hunters International was broadcast sunday night in the US. We haven't seen it yet as the Canadian networks work on a different schedule but it may generate a lot of interest in Ofena.


----------



## Barry

*House*



Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry, Thanks for the plug  I forgot all about the forum until now. seems everybody starts posting close to Spring/Summer so little activity.... My house was not shown finished in the show due to..... Italian life, but it is almost complete now


You can do your own pictures once it's finished.
Angelo tells me the entire block of houses behind you are category E and they don't know what is happening. Any trouble with your back wall?


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry,
I looked at the building behind me, the one on top of me is fine, but the building attached to that building looks like it is all gerry rigged with plates and support beams, funny thing is there are not any cracks in the walls. I never know whether anything is done as a scam or done for real. There were two apts rented in the attached building up until the earthquake. But hey getting money from the government every month is pretty attractive in a bad economy.... 400 euros per person and supplemental wage relief....



Barry said:


> You can do your own pictures once it's finished.
> Angelo tells me the entire block of houses behind you are category E and they don't know what is happening. Any trouble with your back wall?


----------



## Barry

*Behind You*



Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry,
> I looked at the building behind me, the one on top of me is fine, but the building attached to that building looks like it is all gerry rigged with plates and support beams, funny thing is there are not any cracks in the walls. I never know whether anything is done as a scam or done for real. There were two apts rented in the attached building up until the earthquake. But hey getting money from the government every month is pretty attractive in a bad economy.... 400 euros per person and supplemental wage relief....


That's what Angelo said. Some buildings are fine but because they are attached to one that is damaged, they have all be classed category E. In his case he can't use his and he can't get the 400 euro because it's not his primary residence. He also has no say on the repair of the adjacent building so he is in limbo!
As long as they don't collapse onto you things should be fine.


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hi Barry, no worries... I don't think that it is going anywhere, otherwise I would have simply walked away and bought a place in Florida  My bedroom is right below the other house and there are no cracks or concerns. I also do not think the builders would dare go in there if there was any danger. No concerns on their part, no concerns on mine. Not to belittle the earthquake, but I sit and look out my high-rise in LA to see the street below ripple and the palm trees roll up and down along the way of the wave of 6.0 earthquakes. I think that because of construction of the homes being mainly of rocks, people tend to get a little jittery. Too many people live in fear of what will never come, but hey when it's your time, it's your time, no arguing with God. I have the roof chained now at the suggestion of the first builder. A good move! Most of all the cracks that I see in my house were in pictures taken years ago. I would be worried if the floors were falling. When I chipped the cemet/plaster off the ceiling I knew that my ceiling in one room was in need of repair. So a little fell in the earthquake. I expected that!!!
So I am all about eating, drinking and enjoying life!!!





Barry said:


> That's what Angelo said. Some buildings are fine but because they are attached to one that is damaged, they have all be classed category E. In his case he can't use his and he can't get the 400 euro because it's not his primary residence. He also has no say on the repair of the adjacent building so he is in limbo!
> As long as they don't collapse onto you things should be fine.


----------



## juliet1

GrahamOfena said:


> Anyone in Ofena from the 17th May, I'll be there till Sunday 23rd, would be good to meet anyone who is


Hi Graham
We shall be there from 16 - 22 May. 1 Via Garibaldi (just round the corner from the church on Via Verde) in the historical centre. Or we're usually to be found outside Bar Aufinium for the first espresso of the day.

J x


----------



## flawed

Hi Pam

I am back in Australia again now, had a great time in Germany with Elle. 

Thanks heaps for the lift down to the main road. We were so glad to get out of Ofena after all the rain! We also really enjoyed our trip with you to Sulmona. I can't believe I had missed there!

As you said our flights to Germany were canceled. We went straight to the internet cafe to check out our options. Couldn't get a flight out for days, I think the bus was the next day and we had to go to Silvi Marini to catch a bus. We checked out the trains and found there was one leaving 12.30 at night for Milan so we took the overnight train and ended up in Milan at about 6.30 in the morning. First thing we noticed as we stepped on the platform was the signs saying all trains going north booked out till Friday. 

We ended up catching a train the following day via Zurich to Boppard around 8 hours. 

Milan was great and we only had to cancel one day of our trip.

All a bit of a drama. though, there were people everywhere dragging bags in Milan. I managed to find a cute 2 star hotel Casa Mia for 80.00 odd euro which was well located and after a rest we went walking to the Duomo, Galleria, Opera House. Shops were great, amazing stuff, went to a furniture exhibition, and an expressionist art exhibition.

Would have liked to settle at one of the cafes in galleria with a cocktail and watch the world go by. Ended up having a great dinner at a cute litle restaurant next door to our hotel, something Volupe....had a great traditional meal and sang along with the piano accordian guy. 

We really got around, 2 days in Boppard 2 in Cologne 3 in Berlin 2 in Munich and 1 in Heidleburg and 1 in Rome then back to Dubai for a few days. Elle is still there having sister time with Apples. 

Hope you didn't have any trouble getting out of Ofena. I still have to try and work out the bus schedules there, drives me nuts ! thanks for not abandoning us there in the rain !

So you are heading back soon to bring your car home, did you find yourself a co pilot? 

Hope we see you there again later in the year Oct/Nov I'll let you know when we have our dates. I'm still wondering what to do about my residency, I was going nuts there without a car after only two weeks !

I'm glad you helped me not get pushing into that awful grate for the stairs. I'm going to see if I can find some other product. (or builder)

Can't wait to be able to get downstairs ! good luck with your claim, things seem to be progressing slowly in Ofena still. 

Lynda


----------



## flawed

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Barry, Thanks for the plug  I forgot all about the forum until now. seems everybody starts posting close to Spring/Summer so little activity.... My house was not shown finished in the show due to..... Italian life, but it is almost complete now


Hi Bruce, sorry we just missed meeting you in Ofena, I think you left the week before we arrived !st April)

Gianni told me you were getting a new builder to finish. that guy really let you down didn't he ? 

We had our doors at the top of the stairs fixed and refitted in a new frame, and some more reglazing done. It was almost civilized this time, although going out to the bathroom on the terrace is a drag. 

We are running all upstairs off one powerpoint at the moment which is interesting. 

We really need to spend some more time in Ofena to get some more work done. 
It was surprising cold there still, so we bought another gas heater. They seem to work well and be the best value. My eldest daughter went trekking to Carufo missed the turnoff and ended up eventually in Castel de Monte in a light rain. 

It took her hours and I was in a panic, We caused quite a scandal in town Easter Sunday as I was sure she would die of exposure alone on a mountain somewhere, so I went to see Vince, but he was at Church. (along with everyone else) It gave her a bit of a fright, so next time she went a bit better prepared. Thought she saw a bear (gianni said more likely a boar) and came bolting back down the hill.Her next big walk was down the valley .

I'm glad to hear your show has been broadcast, I'd love to see it. Did you record it for us? or is there a link. It will be interesting to see if there is a bit more interest in Ofena because of it. 

I'm a bit like you, I think I'll enjoy my house and worry about an Earthquake when it comes. Im hoping the lighting doesn't strike twice in the same place theory applies...... Sounds like you will be sipping wine in your garden under a clear sky soon. Good luck hope it all works out. Lynda


----------



## maisie21

*Damage Reports*

Apparently the date for submission of the earthquake damage reports has now been extended to 31st December of this year with the expectation that it will be extended again after that date.
We are now trying to find out if we can get the work started without waiting for the governments help but as our report has to be submitted alongside our neighbours we are not holding out much hope.
We are now planning to buy a caravan and move to Ofena in April next year.When we go over in June we are going to find out whether we will be allowed to pitch a caravan near to our house and if so then I will start making the plans otherwise we could still be waiting to move two years down the line.
Judy


----------



## Barry

Lynda,

All the trail junctions are very well marked! How did your daughter miss one? As well you can see the trail to Carrufo from Ofena going up the side of the mountain! Buy her a GPS! At least there are bars in Castel so you can refresh yourself.

Are you putting in central heat? We can't see much point unless we spend a winter there. The kerosene heaters work fine except for the cost. Kerosene is three time what we pay in Canada.

Barry


----------



## Barry

Judy

I think the emergency tents are still up down by the pool. You could move into one of them!


----------



## maisie21

Barry said:


> Judy
> 
> I think the emergency tents are still up down by the pool. You could move into one of them!


We are hoping that we will be allowed to pitch a caravan in the field close by to our house and then we would be able to tap into our electricity supply. If we can find out who owns the field/or harvests it we will see whether the Comune will allow it and then we will have to use our barn and house to store the furniture until the roof is replaced.


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Apparently the date for submission of the earthquake damage reports has now been extended to 31st December of this year with the expectation that it will be extended again after that date.
> We are now trying to find out if we can get the work started without waiting for the governments help but as our report has to be submitted alongside our neighbours we are not holding out much hope.
> We are now planning to buy a caravan and move to Ofena in April next year.When we go over in June we are going to find out whether we will be allowed to pitch a caravan near to our house and if so then I will start making the plans otherwise we could still be waiting to move two years down the line.
> Judy


Hi Judy,
just a thought - there is an office in Sulmona where they have details of who owns what - So if the problem with your neighbours is that you dont know who they are - they might be worth a try. Also do you have the biggest square meters? If so they have to submit their documents via you - otherwise you have to do it via theirs - If they dont want to submit anything - they just have to sign something to allow you to submit - I have just gone through this with my neighbour. The architect is now hoping that she will be allowed to submit everything. Good news on the extended deadline - I might get something submited.....
Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy,
> just a thought - there is an office in Sulmona where they have details of who owns what - So if the problem with your neighbours is that you dont know who they are - they might be worth a try. Also do you have the biggest square meters? If so they have to submit their documents via you - otherwise you have to do it via theirs - If they dont want to submit anything - they just have to sign something to allow you to submit - I have just gone through this with my neighbour. The architect is now hoping that she will be allowed to submit everything. Good news on the extended deadline - I might get something submited.....
> Pam


Hi Pam 
The Comune has all of the details of the couple who own the house next door and I believe that the Architect has been in touch with them. We have also got another Architect working on our behalf now, we met her a few years ago when we went to a 'Place in the sun' Exhibition in Birmingham. She is going to speak to a colleague of hers who specialises in assessing properties that have been damaged through earthquakes ans see what other options we may have that will allow us to move forward with the repairs.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

Barry said:


> Lynda,
> 
> All the trail junctions are very well marked! How did your daughter miss one? As well you can see the trail to Carrufo from Ofena going up the side of the mountain! Buy her a GPS! At least there are bars in Castel so you can refresh yourself.
> 
> Are you putting in central heat? We can't see much point unless we spend a winter there. The kerosene heaters work fine except for the cost. Kerosene is three time what we pay in Canada.
> 
> Barry


There was an unmarked fork so I think that is where she went wrong, she took a picture of it. Pretty funny there was a whole visual diary for us if she didn't make it. 
She did tell me that once she hit the trail to Castel di Monte that the trail was well marked. She just wasn't sure if the times were for walking, horseriding or 4wd.
More than anything she was unprepared, no wet weather gear, no map, little water no food, phone going flat, she didn't even know the layout of the area enough to decide which way to head. 

We are not sure what we will do long term. Electric heating seems to trip the fuses, maybe a boiler? but it makes such a mess to cut into the walls. I found a cute little compact woodburner I'd like to put in the lounge and main bedroom if the chimneys still work. We bought one of those Kero heaters that are fan forced which is good but expensive to run. The gas heaters that take a big bottle pump out more heat and run longer for 20 euro per fill. I'll put them in the cellars if we come up with a better option. The kids were not impressed with the cold weather this trip.

I'm planning to get some stairs done into the courtyard. The metal guy is pushing galvanized grill, ( ugly) but I don't know what else I can use. He reckons everything else will be slippery in rain/snow I'm trying to find some more attractive materials. I wanted a flat plate with holes, or a nice pattern.


----------



## pugwashington

flawed said:


> There was an unmarked fork so I think that is where she went wrong, she took a picture of it. Pretty funny there was a whole visual diary for us if she didn't make it.
> She did tell me that once she hit the trail to Castel di Monte that the trail was well marked. She just wasn't sure if the times were for walking, horseriding or 4wd.
> More than anything she was unprepared, no wet weather gear, no map, little water no food, phone going flat, she didn't even know the layout of the area enough to decide which way to head.
> 
> We are not sure what we will do long term. Electric heating seems to trip the fuses, maybe a boiler? but it makes such a mess to cut into the walls. I found a cute little compact woodburner I'd like to put in the lounge and main bedroom if the chimneys still work. We bought one of those Kero heaters that are fan forced which is good but expensive to run. The gas heaters that take a big bottle pump out more heat and run longer for 20 euro per fill. I'll put them in the cellars if we come up with a better option. The kids were not impressed with the cold weather this trip.
> 
> I'm planning to get some stairs done into the courtyard. The metal guy is pushing galvanized grill, ( ugly) but I don't know what else I can use. He reckons everything else will be slippery in rain/snow I'm trying to find some more attractive materials. I wanted a flat plate with holes, or a nice pattern.


You just need to upgrade your electric supply - ask gianni to come with you L'Aquila some time. We havent done it yet but I know it can be done. Your house faces right way to get some solar panals so you could think about that to suppliment the cost of the electric heating. Mind you I think you need about 4 and a special converter to be able to sell the electricity to the grid. Our thinking was we wouldn't be in resedence all the time so the house could be making credit 4 us that would pay for the heating when needed.

Glad you liked Milan - did you find the street that is about a mile long and lined with designer outlet/taylors etc??

Pam


----------



## Barry

When we signed our contract with Enel they had a whole page saying there was no way they could supply more than the basic 3000 watts. Makes any sort of electric heating out of the question. It's bad enough with 2 hot water heaters tripping the fuse all the time.


----------



## pugwashington

Barry said:


> When we signed our contract with Enel they had a whole page saying there was no way they could supply more than the basic 3000 watts. Makes any sort of electric heating out of the question. It's bad enough with 2 hot water heaters tripping the fuse all the time.


Gianni told us you had to pay more and have the new fuse boxes and that it is simple - so might be worth asking again -


----------



## Barry

We've got the fancy electronic fuse box but in Carrufo at least electricity is scarce. The town had to turn off some of the street lights because Enel couldn't supply the power!
I'am waiting to see what the bill will be next month, first one in 14 months!


----------



## GuidoandGillian

*Arriving in June*



Barry said:


> The way it reads is this is money actually paid out. 94,000 euro is not much when you consider that up to 200,000 is allowed for each home. Gianni had an estimate of 220,000 to repair his house at first. 94,000 might cover small repairs to a few houses. Navelli's had 857,000 paid out already!


Hi Barry and all, We are in Ofena from June 20th to June 27th and then two days from July 4-5

We look forward to catching up with you for a good few glasses (bottles) of vino - perhaps at the bar? - very much hope you will be around to talk to! Drop us a line and let us know if you are there and if so where and when we can find you. 

We are staying outside of the town in June but will be coming in every day I expect and sightseeing in the area. We have no particular plans other than to get to know the area better again this year.

We are thinking of staying at the Agriturismo Sapori di Campagna for the two days in July but haven't booked anything yet. 

Best wishes 

Gillian (Gill) and Guy


----------



## GuidoandGillian

*Visting in June*



pugwashington said:


> Might see you there then - hope to be in Ofena around that time to drive car back to UK.
> 
> Once you read that report you can perhaps understand why I am so annoyed by the survey I had done on my house that was supposed to make recommendations for safe living - not a mention of anything let alone some quite bad cracks.
> 
> I am still trying to get some compensation from the surveyors insurers and have learnt that there are lawers in Italy who for a percentage will persue cases of negilgence
> 
> All The best
> Pam


Hi Pam, It would be very nice to meet you if you are free for a drink at some point during those dates. It would be nice to meet a new face and hear more about Ofena! We are flying in from Bristol to Rome and then Abruzzo from June 20th to 27th. Then we go off to the Gargano for a week and then we are back from July 4th and 5th. For the first week we are staying outside of Ofena on a farm near Loreto Aprutino but we are coming in, nearly every day, to clear the stuff out of the house and generally get to know the area more again this year, do some more sightseeing, and eating, drinking. Drop us a line ifyou wish through the forum and we can fix a time. We dont have any fixed plans so happy to fit in. Best wishes Gillian and Guy from Dorset, UK


----------



## pugwashington

GuidoandGillian said:


> Hi Pam, It would be very nice to meet you if you are free for a drink at some point during those dates. It would be nice to meet a new face and hear more about Ofena! We are flying in from Bristol to Rome and then Abruzzo from June 20th to 27th. Then we go off to the Gargano for a week and then we are back from July 4th and 5th. For the first week we are staying outside of Ofena on a farm near Loreto Aprutino but we are coming in, nearly every day, to clear the stuff out of the house and generally get to know the area more again this year, do some more sightseeing, and eating, drinking. Drop us a line ifyou wish through the forum and we can fix a time. We dont have any fixed plans so happy to fit in. Best wishes Gillian and Guy from Dorset, UK


Alas I have just been informed I have to do Jury service in June - so am not in a position to book any holidays till I know what is happening. Hope to meet up with you next time.
All the best
Pam


----------



## GrahamOfena

juliet1 said:


> Hi Graham
> We shall be there from 16 - 22 May. 1 Via Garibaldi (just round the corner from the church on Via Verde) in the historical centre. Or we're usually to be found outside Bar Aufinium for the first espresso of the day.
> 
> J x



Juliet,

Just seen your message , damn and blast that I missed you  I'm in Via Nicola Moscardelli, numero 13  will be back in July I think, how poor was that weather? couldn't believe it! 

Still, I'm sure to bump into a Brit sooner or later, hope you had a good time 


Graham


----------



## maisie21

Hi everyone.

Is anyone going to be in Ofena between 9th-16th June.
We are just going over to see whether we can start the repairs on our house, although we are not staying in the village we will be going up a couple of times during the week.
Judy.


----------



## pudd 2

maisie21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Is anyone going to be in Ofena between 9th-16th June.
> We are just going over to see whether we can start the repairs on our house, although we are not staying in the village we will be going up a couple of times during the week.
> Judy.


hi maisie it would be nice bto meet you as i have folowed you thread all the way through . we had a tough time when we firt movewd to abruzzo but no earthqaike we admire your determinaiton . any way i have a freand who lives in capistrano and iam looking after his prodgeto so iam over your way quit often perhaps we could meet up and perhaps meet some of the expats in ofena pm me


----------



## juliet1

GrahamOfena said:


> Juliet,
> 
> Just seen your message , damn and blast that I missed you  I'm in Via Nicola Moscardelli, numero 13  will be back in July I think, how poor was that weather? couldn't believe it!
> 
> Still, I'm sure to bump into a Brit sooner or later, hope you had a good time
> 
> 
> Graham



Hi Graham

Our trip was a total disaster - even without the rain!! For the first time we drove to Ofena, thought we would make a road trip of it and 'celebrate' my 40th birthday. Got to Ofena on Saturday and found our road closed. Had to pay for hotel in Popoli as Giacinta away and no Stefania at the bar either. Went to see Vince on Monday at Comune and discovered they closed our road in September just after our last visit. Made it known we were not happy - we got an email wishing us merry christmas but nothing to warn us we could not access our house. Vince has suggested we contact them at the end of June as they should know by then what the plans are for that section of the historical centre. However, it could be years before anything is done and we can can get back to the property (if ever).


----------



## GrahamOfena

juliet1 said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Our trip was a total disaster - even without the rain!! For the first time we drove to Ofena, thought we would make a road trip of it and 'celebrate' my 40th birthday. Got to Ofena on Saturday and found our road closed. Had to pay for hotel in Popoli as Giacinta away and no Stefania at the bar either. Went to see Vince on Monday at Comune and discovered they closed our road in September just after our last visit. Made it known we were not happy - we got an email wishing us merry christmas but nothing to warn us we could not access our house. Vince has suggested we contact them at the end of June as they should know by then what the plans are for that section of the historical centre. However, it could be years before anything is done and we can can get back to the property (if ever).


Hi Juliet,

I'm so sorry to hear your situation, I often arrive with a certain amount of trepidation, is the electric still on, will i have water? has the road been closed?

It's not that I'm a nervous sort of guy, but you travel all that way and then something goes wrong, I really hope your road opens soon, I did wonder when you said you were there on those dates, as I always look for a British person, we do tend to stand out lol, but i never saw anyone remotely English. In fact the town/ village was very very quiet on this occassion, it was nice to see the church up and running in Via Nicola Moscardelli, even if the bells were ringing every morning at 2am, I kid you not lol.

On another issue, I've just recieved a two page letter from Enel ( definately not my electric bill) , although I know a little Italian, it's pretty difficult to see what they want, it has something to do with the earthquake and wanted some information from me, has anyone else received this letter, one page is info from them, the other i presume is info they want from me, anyones help would be gratefully recieved.

Graham


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Hi Juliet,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear your situation, I often arrive with a certain amount of trepidation, is the electric still on, will i have water? has the road been closed?
> 
> It's not that I'm a nervous sort of guy, but you travel all that way and then something goes wrong, I really hope your road opens soon, I did wonder when you said you were there on those dates, as I always look for a British person, we do tend to stand out lol, but i never saw anyone remotely English. In fact the town/ village was very very quiet on this occassion, it was nice to see the church up and running in Via Nicola Moscardelli, even if the bells were ringing every morning at 2am, I kid you not lol.
> 
> On another issue, I've just recieved a two page letter from Enel ( definately not my electric bill) , although I know a little Italian, it's pretty difficult to see what they want, it has something to do with the earthquake and wanted some information from me, has anyone else received this letter, one page is info from them, the other i presume is info they want from me, anyones help would be gratefully recieved.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
We have also reicieved the letter from ENEL, I managed to interpret the earthquake part of it but then I was lost so I have emailed copies of it to a contact of mine who speaks excellent English and Italian so that she could tell me what is involved I don't want to sign it until I know what I am signing for. I shall bring it over with me when we come on the 9th. As soon as she gets back to me I will post her translation.
Judy.


----------



## GrahamOfena

maisie21 said:


> Hi Graham
> We have also reicieved the letter from ENEL, I managed to interpret the earthquake part of it but then I was lost so I have emailed copies of it to a contact of mine who speaks excellent English and Italian so that she could tell me what is involved I don't want to sign it until I know what I am signing for. I shall bring it over with me when we come on the 9th. As soon as she gets back to me I will post her translation.
> Judy.



Thanks Judy, I didn't think i'd be the only one in Ofena to receive it, I look forward to finding out what it's all about, i hope you have a good time in Ofena.

Graham


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Thanks Judy, I didn't think i'd be the only one in Ofena to receive it, I look forward to finding out what it's all about, i hope you have a good time in Ofena.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
We won't be stopping in Ofena this time as our son and his family are coming with us so we have booked a B&B in Pescara.
We are not allowed to stay at our house until the roof has been repaired although I must admit that if we were on our own we would stay there. We will be going up to the house a couple of times though I am hoping to arrange for a delivery of logs this time.
Judy


----------



## juliet1

maisie21 said:


> Hi Graham
> We won't be stopping in Ofena this time as our son and his family are coming with us so we have booked a B&B in Pescara.
> We are not allowed to stay at our house until the roof has been repaired although I must admit that if we were on our own we would stay there. We will be going up to the house a couple of times though I am hoping to arrange for a delivery of logs this time.
> Judy


Hi Judy

Not sure when it happened and obviously you may know anyway, but the log yard on the main road appears to have closed down. Didn't notice when we visited last time, but it was certainly no longer operating when we were there last week.

Julie x


----------



## pugwashington

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> Not sure when it happened and obviously you may know anyway, but the log yard on the main road appears to have closed down. Didn't notice when we visited last time, but it was certainly no longer operating when we were there last week.
> 
> Julie x


according to ugly rumour - the log yard was owned by two brothers - one shot the other and is now in prison - took about 7 years to get him sent....

Pam


----------



## Barry

*Enel*

They were suppose to be sending out bills in June. Ours goes straight to our bank in Pescara and they've changed the login requirements on their website so we don't get anything from them. Will be interesting to see what you find out!




maisie21 said:


> Hi Graham
> We have also reicieved the letter from ENEL, I managed to interpret the earthquake part of it but then I was lost so I have emailed copies of it to a contact of mine who speaks excellent English and Italian so that she could tell me what is involved I don't want to sign it until I know what I am signing for. I shall bring it over with me when we come on the 9th. As soon as she gets back to me I will post her translation.
> Judy.


----------



## Barry

It was torched about 2 years ago. Didn't see if was running when we were there in October.


----------



## maisie21

GrahamOfena said:


> Thanks Judy, I didn't think i'd be the only one in Ofena to receive it, I look forward to finding out what it's all about, i hope you have a good time in Ofena.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
ENEL are confirming that they stopped invoicing residents within the earthquake zone last year but will re commence in the next 6 months.
There will be a discount on gas and electric for 36 months from April 2009.
We have to fill in the enclosed form and send it back with a copy of a valid document ie: passport.
We have also been told today that we do not need to pay the Comune tax again this year although I will confirm that when we are there next week.
Judy


----------



## maisie21

juliet1 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> Not sure when it happened and obviously you may know anyway, but the log yard on the main road appears to have closed down. Didn't notice when we visited last time, but it was certainly no longer operating when we were there last week.
> 
> Julie x


Hi Juliet
As Pam has mentioned there was a fued between the brothers with one apparently dead and the other in prison.
Apparently there is a supplier in Capestrano which we are hoping to get our wood from when we go over.
Judy.


----------



## Barry

*Reconstruction*

Just reading the comments on the Carrufo Pro Loco site and the residents are getting tired and a bit angry over the lack of funds for reconstruction. There was a mention that the ICI for last year and this year will be due later this month as well?

Barry


----------



## Barry

Just heard ICI suspended again until 1 Jan 2011.


----------



## pugwashington

GuidoandGillian said:


> Hi Barry and all, We are in Ofena from June 20th to June 27th and then two days from July 4-5
> 
> We look forward to catching up with you for a good few glasses (bottles) of vino - perhaps at the bar? - very much hope you will be around to talk to! Drop us a line and let us know if you are there and if so where and when we can find you.
> 
> We are staying outside of the town in June but will be coming in every day I expect and sightseeing in the area. We have no particular plans other than to get to know the area better again this year.
> 
> We are thinking of staying at the Agriturismo Sapori di Campagna for the two days in July but haven't booked anything yet.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Gillian (Gill) and Guy


Hi
I have just booked my flights and will be in Ofena from the 9th july - would love to meet up if you are around.
pam


----------



## pugwashington

GrahamOfena said:


> Juliet,
> 
> Just seen your message , damn and blast that I missed you  I'm in Via Nicola Moscardelli, numero 13  will be back in July I think, how poor was that weather? couldn't believe it!
> 
> Still, I'm sure to bump into a Brit sooner or later, hope you had a good time
> 
> 
> Graham


Hi
Will be in Ofena from 9th July for a while - would love to meet up if you are there.

Pam


----------



## maisie21

Hi everyone.

We have just returned from a very, very hot week in Abruzzo. Temperature in Ofena was 38.

The grass in the garden was shoulder height with masses of grapes growing on the vines front and back. Somebody had already harvested our Artichoke crop.

We met with our Architect plus another one that was recommended to us at the house where she assessed the damage for the first time. The deadline for submission of our damage report remains December, but they are now trying to find out whether the Comune will let us go ahead with our repairs without involving our neighbours-apparently no one at the Comune knows who they are. It is a more difficult process to follow but at there are a lot of abandoned properties in Abruzzo some of the Comunes have been allowing work to go ahead on adjoining damaged properties. We have just got to wait and see.

We have also had permission to site a caravan in a field by our house so that we can plan our move to Ofena next year, it will allow us to be 'on site' and hopefully get more work done as we will be there permanently. Still looking at next April to make the move.

Our new Architect- who is now working in partnership with our original Architect-has given us detailed information about what compensation we will be entitled to and what this amount will pay for in repairs so we are a little happier now.

On a different note, it was interesting to see direct flights from Pescara to Toronto.
Judy


----------



## Down the Tirrino Valley

*Mysterious neighbours...????*



maisie21 said:


> The deadline for submission of our damage report remains December, but they are now trying to find out whether the Comune will let us go ahead with our repairs without involving our neighbours-apparently no one at the Comune knows who they are.


I had the same problem, in trying to identify the ownners of an adjacent house. It seems that only larger communes have access to the provincial database that defines all of this, and Ofena doesn't fall into that category. (It took me three weeks of pestering the 'technico' at the commune to even find that out.)

There are two offices where you can get this info - one in L'Aquila, which is apparently pretty much overrun with such requests, and the other in Sulmona.

The service is free, though they needed to see my codice fiscale first; once they had looked at that, they were very helpful in printing off a map (which you can inspect at the commune anyway), and the names of the owners of the plots adjacent to mine. They only offer this person if you turn up in person.

BUT......

The only information they could provide was the name, date of birth and codice fiscale of the owner (or part owners). I'm not sure how accurate it will be, as it showed one of the owners to be 107, and despite the centenarians in Ofena, I know there isn't anyone that old just now.

Once I had a name to ask about, some of the neighbours were very helpful, and I suspect that had I started with them, I would have saved myself weeks of searching through the official sources. (Not sure how fast the progress will be, as there seem to be 5 part owners, including the 107 year old.)


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We have just returned from a very, very hot week in Abruzzo. Temperature in Ofena was 38.
> 
> The grass in the garden was shoulder height with masses of grapes growing on the vines front and back. Somebody had already harvested our Artichoke crop.
> 
> We met with our Architect plus another one that was recommended to us at the house where she assessed the damage for the first time. The deadline for submission of our damage report remains December, but they are now trying to find out whether the Comune will let us go ahead with our repairs without involving our neighbours-apparently no one at the Comune knows who they are. It is a more difficult process to follow but at there are a lot of abandoned properties in Abruzzo some of the Comunes have been allowing work to go ahead on adjoining damaged properties. We have just got to wait and see.
> 
> We have also had permission to site a caravan in a field by our house so that we can plan our move to Ofena next year, it will allow us to be 'on site' and hopefully get more work done as we will be there permanently. Still looking at next April to make the move.
> 
> Our new Architect- who is now working in partnership with our original Architect-has given us detailed information about what compensation we will be entitled to and what this amount will pay for in repairs so we are a little happier now.
> 
> On a different note, it was interesting to see direct flights from Pescara to Toronto.
> Judy



hi Judy, sounds like you had a very productive visit ! So you can now go ahead with your moving plans, April should be quite nice to ease you into being there, warming up but not so hot you will boil in your van. Will you erect some shade or have you got trees for shade where you plan to put the van? 

We can't wait to get back over, but it won't be until October. We have finally started to get on to some much needed maintenance at home in Aus, and had a great day in the garden yesterday, clearing rubbish and trimming everything. 
The second half of this year is going to fly by, my daughter is here from Dubai for a month in August. October we head to Ofena, following Mum's 75th and Dec is Rod's 50th. Then our daughter hopes to marry at home end December, which is exciting. That's why we are in gardening mode. I'm trying to think about flowers !

It sounds like you might be finally moving ahead with your repairs, Im sure that just being there is going to make all the difference, as you will be able to keep in contact with the commune and architect more easily. You will finds heaps of things to busy yourselves with, even if it is only in the garden. 

So happy you have a date !


----------



## flawed

hi Barry, What is ICI ? 

I emailed Gianni recently to see if we had also had a letter from Enel, and if the property tax was payable this year, but I haven't heard back.

Lynda


----------



## maisie21

flawed said:


> hi Judy, sounds like you had a very productive visit ! So you can now go ahead with your moving plans, April should be quite nice to ease you into being there, warming up but not so hot you will boil in your van. Will you erect some shade or have you got trees for shade where you plan to put the van?
> 
> We can't wait to get back over, but it won't be until October. We have finally started to get on to some much needed maintenance at home in Aus, and had a great day in the garden yesterday, clearing rubbish and trimming everything.
> The second half of this year is going to fly by, my daughter is here from Dubai for a month in August. October we head to Ofena, following Mum's 75th and Dec is Rod's 50th. Then our daughter hopes to marry at home end December, which is exciting. That's why we are in gardening mode. I'm trying to think about flowers !
> 
> It sounds like you might be finally moving ahead with your repairs, Im sure that just being there is going to make all the difference, as you will be able to keep in contact with the commune and architect more easily. You will finds heaps of things to busy yourselves with, even if it is only in the garden.
> 
> So happy you have a date !


Hi Lynda
Lovely to hear from you again

To answer your last post first- the ICI is the local Comune taxes. If your house is still assessed as unsafe to live in you don't have to pay again this year. Likewise with the utilities. I have just posted my letter back to ENEL informing them of the status of our property.

Yes, we thought April would be the perfect time- winter out of the way and summer to look forward to. My brother in law has got a large awning that he is going to give us so hopefully we will be okay. Just a little bit concerned about winter though. However, the Architect is going to see whether the engineer at the comune will let us stay in the house downstairs, apparently they might let us if we put a railing around the hole in the ceiling that we left for the stairs. Have heard from them today they have located my neighbours sister in the village so they are going to get a contact number so that they can assess their house for damage. Apparently it hasn't been assessed yet, if they do not have too much damage- graded A/B we will be allowed to go ahead with our repairs but if it is more extensive then their report has to be submitted at the same time as ours.
We may also be going over in October but it all depends on what news we get back from Italy, we may have to scrap that idea and jump on a plane at a moments notice.
We have chosen our kitchen and had a quote and luckily they will keep it in storage for us for 6 months, which is very good. So I will be ordering that later this year.
You have certainly got a busy end to your year. My step daughter got married on Friday it all went very well apart from the heavens opening just in tiem for the photos.

There is certainly heaps to do in the garden, even my little border at the front was overgrown and my poor lily plants were pushing through weeds. We are taking a shed over with us and a chicken house so John will have lots to do erecting them and building a new wood store plus we will start on the patio area if we can get away with it.
Judy.


----------



## flawed

maisie21 said:


> Hi Lynda
> Lovely to hear from you again
> 
> To answer your last post first- the ICI is the local Comune taxes. If your house is still assessed as unsafe to live in you don't have to pay again this year. Likewise with the utilities. I have just posted my letter back to ENEL informing them of the status of our property.
> 
> Yes, we thought April would be the perfect time- winter out of the way and summer to look forward to. My brother in law has got a large awning that he is going to give us so hopefully we will be okay. Just a little bit concerned about winter though. However, the Architect is going to see whether the engineer at the comune will let us stay in the house downstairs, apparently they might let us if we put a railing around the hole in the ceiling that we left for the stairs. Have heard from them today they have located my neighbours sister in the village so they are going to get a contact number so that they can assess their house for damage. Apparently it hasn't been assessed yet, if they do not have too much damage- graded A/B we will be allowed to go ahead with our repairs but if it is more extensive then their report has to be submitted at the same time as ours.
> We may also be going over in October but it all depends on what news we get back from Italy, we may have to scrap that idea and jump on a plane at a moments notice.
> We have chosen our kitchen and had a quote and luckily they will keep it in storage for us for 6 months, which is very good. So I will be ordering that later this year.
> You have certainly got a busy end to your year. My step daughter got married on Friday it all went very well apart from the heavens opening just in tiem for the photos.
> 
> There is certainly heaps to do in the garden, even my little border at the front was overgrown and my poor lily plants were pushing through weeds. We are taking a shed over with us and a chicken house so John will have lots to do erecting them and building a new wood store plus we will start on the patio area if we can get away with it.
> Judy.


Hi Judy, 
Thanks for writing back. I thought it might be the tax at the commune. Im not sure where we stand now as our place was never assessed. I wonder if I should have paid tax last year then? I emailed Gianni to see if we had a letter from Enel, and he just said we might get a bill next month, but that it could wait until we are there in Oct. 

You were one of the first there, can you reccomend someone to do our tax? 
I was supposed to do my residency this year too, but everything changed when we had to return to Aus. I might have a huge bill oh dear ...

I can't wait to get into the garden in Ofena, but we don't have stairs down to the courtyard still. We could get rid of a lot of rubbish and we need to trim the fruit and nut trees. My mum bought me a geranium for the window sill ! (I gave it to Pam and she gave it to her neighbour when she left ha ha..)

Gianni tells me his project is at the commune now awaiting approval and he hopes to get started in August. It has beeb a lengthy disruption to life and he has had to make a lot of adjustments. 

Good news that you have found your neighbours sister, fingers crossed they have minor damage so you can get the go ahead. It is certainly interesting the way progress seems to be made negotiating with the commune, meeting by meeting..

I love chickens ! just think, not long now and you will be living the life you want.
I have been wondering where I can nuture some plants along for the wedding where ducky won't get them and eat them. She loves daisies....

Lynda


----------



## pugwashington

Hi Judy


I have just spoken to the lady from intasure re compensation from the commune - apparently an edict was issued on 28 may this year saying that non residents in the earthquake zone will be entitled to 80% of costs to max of 80,000 eu (ie 100,000 bill) for cat e houses. There are rumours around that this might be lifted to 200,000. 

she also issued a word of warning re paying for the work yourself and then getting the money back from the commune. Even if the work is approved by the commune she said you must put in a recorded letter delivery that you are intending to do this and asking for comments from them within 30 days. She said there has been no clear instruction to allow this - so you must cover yourself. By all means go ahead but make sure that in the event the commune gets something wrong you have covered yourself legaly.

Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> 
> I have just spoken to the lady from intasure re compensation from the commune - apparently an edict was issued on 28 may this year saying that non residents in the earthquake zone will be entitled to 80% of costs to max of 80,000 eu (ie 100,000 bill) for cat e houses. There are rumours around that this might be lifted to 200,000.
> 
> she also issued a word of warning re paying for the work yourself and then getting the money back from the commune. Even if the work is approved by the commune she said you must put in a recorded letter delivery that you are intending to do this and asking for comments from them within 30 days. She said there has been no clear instruction to allow this - so you must cover yourself. By all means go ahead but make sure that in the event the commune gets something wrong you have covered yourself legaly.
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam

We are not going to do anything without full approval. Both architects are working with the comune, engineers and the government. At the moment we are just looking at options. Our architect has now got contact details for our neighbour so we will now have to wait. But this is why we are planning to buy a caravan and live in that initially, that way we will be living there whilst we are waiting for the official authorisation for the work to start on the house.
Judy


----------



## Barry

*Titles*

You can get land titles on line but it costs. I've used an outfit in Milan who charge 10 euro. It is fast, 1 or 2 hours, but you need the legal description of the property you are looking for.
The problem is most people don't put their names on the title when they inherit property (tax issue?) When we bought the second half of our building it had 5 names on the title, none of whom were alive. A couple of nieces had to prove they were the owners by inheritance before we could purchase it.





Down the Tirrino Valley said:


> I had the same problem, in trying to identify the ownners of an adjacent house. It seems that only larger communes have access to the provincial database that defines all of this, and Ofena doesn't fall into that category. (It took me three weeks of pestering the 'technico' at the commune to even find that out.)
> 
> There are two offices where you can get this info - one in L'Aquila, which is apparently pretty much overrun with such requests, and the other in Sulmona.
> 
> The service is free, though they needed to see my codice fiscale first; once they had looked at that, they were very helpful in printing off a map (which you can inspect at the commune anyway), and the names of the owners of the plots adjacent to mine. They only offer this person if you turn up in person.
> 
> BUT......
> 
> The only information they could provide was the name, date of birth and codice fiscale of the owner (or part owners). I'm not sure how accurate it will be, as it showed one of the owners to be 107, and despite the centenarians in Ofena, I know there isn't anyone that old just now.
> 
> Once I had a name to ask about, some of the neighbours were very helpful, and I suspect that had I started with them, I would have saved myself weeks of searching through the official sources. (Not sure how fast the progress will be, as there seem to be 5 part owners, including the 107 year old.)


----------



## pugwashington

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> 
> We are not going to do anything without full approval. Both architects are working with the comune, engineers and the government. At the moment we are just looking at options. Our architect has now got contact details for our neighbour so we will now have to wait. But this is why we are planning to buy a caravan and live in that initially, that way we will be living there whilst we are waiting for the official authorisation for the work to start on the house.
> Judy


I did say something similar to the lady from intasure - she said quote "this is Italy, words mean nothing - get it in writing - recorded delivery". Just because you have done things in full cooporation it does not mean you will be covered legally if they get it wrong. If you send a recorded delivery letter stating the facts before starting any work, then if things go wrong you have a chance to get money back from their insurance. Presumably she knows a bit about the way insurance companies and organisations wriggle out of things. I lived in Greece and learnt that things are not always what they seem eg - a friend of mine nearly went bankrupt because he did some work for the counsel who could not then afford to pay him, new party came into power - old debts were not honoured - the road building project my friend had done had been a gamble on their part to try to win votes - - it was very common. Burlesconi is big on words and low on delivery re earthquake - who knows how much money they have and when they will pay out - might suit them to find loopholes. One the other hand all should go smoothly - but it costs next to nothing to be on the safe side.
Pam


----------



## maisie21

pugwashington said:


> I did say something similar to the lady from intasure - she said quote "this is Italy, words mean nothing - get it in writing - recorded delivery". Just because you have done things in full cooporation it does not mean you will be covered legally if they get it wrong. If you send a recorded delivery letter stating the facts before starting any work, then if things go wrong you have a chance to get money back from their insurance. Presumably she knows a bit about the way insurance companies and organisations wriggle out of things. I lived in Greece and learnt that things are not always what they seem eg - a friend of mine nearly went bankrupt because he did some work for the counsel who could not then afford to pay him, new party came into power - old debts were not honoured - the road building project my friend had done had been a gamble on their part to try to win votes - - it was very common. Burlesconi is big on words and low on delivery re earthquake - who knows how much money they have and when they will pay out - might suit them to find loopholes. One the other hand all should go smoothly - but it costs next to nothing to be on the safe side.
> Pam


As I said, we will be going throught the proper channels, the repair plans are already sorted and as soon as the situation with next doors property is dealt with we will have to wait for the comunes response and release of any funds towards the cost of repairs.


----------



## Barry

*Enel*

Can't access my account online. I keep getting a message that they are having technical difficulties but this has been going on for weeks.


----------



## maisie21

*Repair work.*

I have just heard from one of our Architects following their meeting at the Comune on Monday to discuss progressing with the repairs to our house in ofena.
Unfortunately, it is not good news(what a surprise). The engineer will not make any decisions about sanctioning work on the house and they are apparently blocking a lot of applications.
Our neighbours architect(who lives in the village) is having the same problem. Their plans were submitted in December(category B) and the comune still wont allow the work to start. They have only just started allowing the work to go ahead on detached properties.
I fully understand that they must deal with their own residents first, but from the sound of it, they are not being very pro active. 
You would have thought that they would try and get work finished, get all the residents in their own homes and bring some life and revenue back to the village.
Oue caravan next year looks more and more likely.
Judy


----------



## Barry

maisie21 said:


> I have just heard from one of our Architects following their meeting at the Comune on Monday to discuss progressing with the repairs to our house in ofena.
> Unfortunately, it is not good news(what a surprise). The engineer will not make any decisions about sanctioning work on the house and they are apparently blocking a lot of applications.
> Our neighbours architect(who lives in the village) is having the same problem. Their plans were submitted in December(category B) and the comune still wont allow the work to start. They have only just started allowing the work to go ahead on detached properties.
> I fully understand that they must deal with their own residents first, but from the sound of it, they are not being very pro active.
> You would have thought that they would try and get work finished, get all the residents in their own homes and bring some life and revenue back to the village.
> Oue caravan next year looks more and more likely.
> Judy


I don't think the federal government has released much in the way of funds yet. Also problems with local politicians!

Cospa denuncia sindaco Villa S.Lucia | InAbruzzo.com


----------



## juliet1

Barry said:


> I don't think the federal government has released much in the way of funds yet. Also problems with local politicians!
> 
> Cospa denuncia sindaco Villa S.Lucia | InAbruzzo.com


It's getting more than a little frustrating for us too now. After Vince in the Comune asked us to contact them 3rd week of June we are getting no response whatsoever from our emails. We are due to restart mortgage payments this month so we have taken the decision to email the bank and ask them to put pressure on the Comune for some answers regarding the reopening of the street. I don not feel inclined to pay a mortgage on a property I may never set foot in again. If we still get no joy or we hear something we really don't want to - such as the street may be closed for the next 10 years, I think we will have to look to putting in an insurance claim for at least the value of the outstanding mortgage but preferably the value of a similar property. Totally agree with Judy, for the sake of the local economy you would think they would be trying to get as many people as possible back into the village.

Julie:


----------



## pugwashington

juliet1 said:


> It's getting more than a little frustrating for us too now. After Vince in the Comune asked us to contact them 3rd week of June we are getting no response whatsoever from our emails. We are due to restart mortgage payments this month so we have taken the decision to email the bank and ask them to put pressure on the Comune for some answers regarding the reopening of the street. I don not feel inclined to pay a mortgage on a property I may never set foot in again. If we still get no joy or we hear something we really don't want to - such as the street may be closed for the next 10 years, I think we will have to look to putting in an insurance claim for at least the value of the outstanding mortgage but preferably the value of a similar property. Totally agree with Judy, for the sake of the local economy you would think they would be trying to get as many people as possible back into the village.
> 
> Julie:


From what I have seen nobody takes much notice of the closed street stuff - they just move the barriers and go on through. I even saw the Mayor doing the above for no other reason than it was the shortest rout to where she was going. How dangerous is it? Can you just go on through? Do any Ofena resedents live in your street? If so they will have to do something. is your house OK?
Pam


----------



## Barry

pugwashington said:


> From what I have seen nobody takes much notice of the closed street stuff - they just move the barriers and go on through. I even saw the Mayor doing the above for no other reason than it was the shortest rout to where she was going. How dangerous is it? Can you just go on through? Do any Ofena resedents live in your street? If so they will have to do something. is your house OK?
> Pam


Ours was closed when we went last fall. They came and put some straps around a couple of houses then reopened it the last day we were there. We didn't pay any attention to the barrier nor did any of the residents. I suspect it's a liability issue with the town covering themselves. From what we saw most of the decisions were being made by the fire department and not qualified structural engineers so it appears to be a political move.


----------



## GuidoandGillian

*Hi Pam,*



pugwashington said:


> Hi
> I have just booked my flights and will be in Ofena from the 9th july - would love to meet up if you are around.
> pam


Hi Pam, We missed meeting you by a few days, we flew back on the 6th July this time after about 10 days in Abruzzo. 

We met up with Gianni and had a few very enjoyable visits to his house including a nice Bar B Q in his garden. We still love the area despite everything. If it suits you we would like to meet up if not in Italy then in England. Our phone number in England is 01935 812655 (Sherborne, Dorset). Give us a call when you are back if you would like to, generally one of us is around by 8pm each evening, or leave a message on the answerphone and we will get back to you. You are welcome to come to visit for some Dorset hospitality here in Sherborne and we can have a good discussion about Abruzzo issues! We would find it very interesting and would welcome your guidance. Give our best wishes to Gianni if you read this while you are in Italy. With best wishes, Gill (short for Gillian) and Guy (italian nearest equivalent Guido!)


----------



## Veronica

This thread has become so large that it takes ages for people to trawl the posts.
I am therefore going to close it now.
Please start new threads and please try to keep to topic in them.


----------

